#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-06
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29148#msg29148
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29149#msg29149
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - Capo13 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29150#msg29150
<ivoks> woooooohaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> 8 sati!
<ivoks> spavao sam 8 sati!!!!
 * ivoks -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3RagZqtdnE
<ivoks> a pazi ovog malog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TxGVSw6Ayw
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks jesi se naspavo? :)
 * MmikeMRMA je spavo samo 6 sati. Od 3 do 9. 
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> ali mi ne pase kada ovako dugo spavam
<ivoks> nekak sam kenjav
<dodobas> južina....
<dodobas> potiče kenjkavost :)
<MmikeMRMA> Meni je 7-8 sati idealka. 9 ajde, 10 i vise mi je too much. Cak nakon opakog pijanstvai svega rijetko spavam preko 8-9 sati.
<MmikeMRMA> Manje od 7 mi je malo, mogu, al' nakon par dana odem u kufer.
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: tako i meni... oko 7 je super...
<dodobas> mogu i manje, ali bude naporno nakon par tjedana
<MmikeDOMA> E.
<dodobas> vise od 8 se ne sjecam kad sam zadnji put...kao ni da sam spavao poslje 10h...
<dodobas> dodjem u 6h doma, probudim se prije 10h
<MmikeDOMA> Ja sam u nedjelju spavao po 14, al' sam legao u 8 ujutro :)
<dodobas> opet si vozio cijelu noc...cccc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: not reponding :P - abajto - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6911.msg29151#msg29151
<ivoks> e svasta
<ivoks> zamijenis neispravan disk s neispravnim diskom
<dodobas> mozda je kabel/kontorler?
<dodobas> meni se to nedavno dogodilo...
<ivoks> mozda
<dodobas> zbog kabela okrivio movi kupljeni disk
<ivoks> al tesko da ce mi kabel bas javiti logicke smart greske :)
<ivoks> to ja zovem posao
<ivoks> kada acceptance test trazi 5 minuta, a ja isporucim u 2,5
<dodobas> kod mene na tom disku su se pocele pojavljivati UDMA_CRC_Error_Count greske
<dodobas> sto je acceptance test?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTcu6rEOCws
<ivoks> a:16
<ivoks> 2:16
<ivoks> pogledaj to
<ivoks> a onda 3:10 :DD
<MmikeDOMA> Izvrsno :)
<ivoks> a 0:30
<ivoks> obrati pozornost na boju dresa lika koji dodaje i lika koji zabija
<ivoks> cak se poceo i veselit... :D
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> al mali je dao najbolji
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TxGVSw6Ayw
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29152#msg29152
<chaky|work> pitanje, kada u crontabu pise "minuta sat 1,15 * *" sto ovo 1,15 znaci tocno?
<chaky|work> svako 15 dana?
<chaky|work> ili 1. i 15. u mjesecu?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - zvacet - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29153#msg29153
<ivoks> 1. i 15. u mjesecu
<ivoks> svakih 15 bi bilo */15
<chaky|work> aha, thanks.
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> certifikat za 10$
<ivoks> pardon 10€
<ivoks> Each certificate also comes with unlimited server licensing included in the price – meaning you are free to install it on as many physical servers as you wish.
<dodobas> ivoks: za sto?
<ivoks> web
<ivoks> mislim, za sta god :)
<ivoks> mozes ga staviti i na mail
<ivoks> certifikati su uvijek isti, a 'cert kuce' onda prodaju maglu
<dodobas> a taj certifikat...
<ivoks> 'ovo je posebni supert-cert za web, ovo je posebni za mail, itd'
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja doso na tulum, skinuo certifikate za openvpn
<MmikeDOMA> a lik neki tamo (windows MCSPACKAmater) me uvjerava da je to nesigurno
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> reko, scpao sam ih sa svog stroja, nesigurno je utoliko ako mi je netko provalio doma na stroj
<MmikeDOMA> u slucaju da je imam puno veci problem :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne, veli lik, nije to problem. Problem je u tome tko ti je potpisao certifikat.
<ivoks> ne kuze to ljudi, ne kuze
<MmikeDOMA> Nope.
<ivoks> a pogotovo ne windows korisnici
<ivoks> jer novi IE od toga radi dramu
<MmikeDOMA> Reko, imas PGP softver, imas uz njega Introduction to PGP, tamo ti pise kako to funkcionira, jednostavno je, procitaj.
<MmikeDOMA> Veli meni lik, PGP je obsolete, tko to jos danas koristi.
<MmikeDOMA> Na kraju je ispalo da shareamo taste za pivu i viski, pa se nisam mogao skroz saliti s njim :)
<ivoks> sta mu nisi rekao 'pa ja sam ga potpisao'
<ivoks> sigurno bi ti rekao 'kako sam sebi mozes vjerovati?'
<ivoks> ovaj novi IE napravi takvu dramu od certifikata
<ivoks> oko
<ivoks> kao 'sigurno to ne zelite' i onda zeleno obojano, s kvacicom 'izlaz sa stranice'
<ivoks> crveno, stop, dragnos be there, 'nastavi'
<ivoks> o jebemti firefox
<ivoks> ima netko IE u blizini?
<MmikeDOMA> Ma ok
<MmikeDOMA> kuzis
<MmikeDOMA> imam ja
<MmikeDOMA> btw
<MmikeDOMA> kaj treba? :)
<MmikeDOMA> kuzis, ok da je on 'prosjecan' korisnik - tipa, majstor za photosop, ili za obradu zvuka/videa
<MmikeDOMA> pa ajde
<MmikeDOMA> al' lik je majkrosoft integrator kurac-palac
<ivoks> daj odi na https://mail.init.hr
<ivoks> jel ti IE baca gresku oko certifikata?
<ivoks> chromium mi ne baca, ali FF da
<MmikeDOMA> ceksec
<MmikeDOMA> samo na pocetku ne baca nist
<MmikeDOMA> da, ff baci
<ivoks> znaci IE radi, FF ne
<MmikeDOMA> IE/Chrome/Opera/Safari rade ok
<MmikeDOMA> FF ne
<MmikeDOMA> na windozama
<ivoks> tak i na linuxu
<ivoks> pa kak, mamu im
<ivoks> jest da kosta 10$
<ivoks> eura...
<ivoks> 99.3% Browser Compatibility
<ivoks> my ass
<SilverSpace> e a glava me rastura
<ivoks> hm, idem nes probat
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce neki programi imati problema sa natty morat ce se prilagodit novom okruzenju
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: a sad?
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<SilverSpace> Napušeni Marokanac automobilom ubio 7 biciklista
<ivoks> meni ff radi, ali se ne sjecam jesam li prihvatio cert (u konfiguraciji ga nema)
<MmikeDOMA> radi i meni
<MmikeDOMA> na windozama
<ivoks> super
<MmikeDOMA> nije me nista pitao
<MmikeDOMA> radi i IE :)
<ivoks> eto, besplatni cert :)
<ivoks> samo treba svaki mjesec zatraziti free trial :D
<ivoks> ili dati 10 eura za godinu dana
<SilverSpace> genijalno http://www.jutarnji.hr/m-nchenski-jahac-valova-u-zimsko-doba/909222/
<ivoks> dodobas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceptance_testing
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_test
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - Rexi - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29154#msg29154
<ivoks> dobar je lik
<ivoks> surfa za vrijeme pauze za rucak :)
<ivoks> to su nasi decki snimili
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ97w1wx8rw
<ivoks> lol, ima ih vise :D
<SilverSpace> genijalno
<SilverSpace> ceka se na red
<ivoks> ulovili su jednog od napadaca
<ivoks> Prema prvim informacijama Lovrenčić je s društvom došao u kafić gdje je osumnjičeni dobacio nešto djevojci iz društva. Lovrenčić je mladića primio za kosu, a ovaj njega jednim udarcem bacio na zemlju
 * MmikeDOMA ce poludit od obaveza!
<SilverSpace> jel se u desire moze namjestit zvonjava alarma po zelji
<SilverSpace> ili samo kaj on ponudi
<ivoks> samo ono sto on ima
<ivoks> al sigurno ima nekih aplikacija di mozes birati :)
<ivoks> da, ima
<ivoks> smart alarm clock
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' ti fali senseUI?
<ivoks> OC coins coupes
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ni najmanje
<MmikeDOMA> to svi vele
<MmikeDOMA> prvo su odusevljeni senseUIjem
<MmikeDOMA> a onda kad ga maknu progledaju :)
<ivoks> a onda skuzis da si odusevljen androidom :)
<ivoks> istina, prvi put kad sam vidio telefon bez sensa bilo je 'wtf, pa ovo izgleda jadno'
<ivoks> ali moras samo si utuviti u glavu da je sense ko gotova kuca; uzmi ili ostavi
<ivoks> dok su ostali romovi samo temelji na kojima gradis sto zelis
<ivoks> u biti, ja sam si tak slozio telefon
<ivoks> da mi ne trebaju vise ni dodatni desktopi
<ivoks> imam samo jedan, svi ostali su prazni :)
<ivoks> jer imam launcher koji mi omogucava da imam sve aplikacije koje trebam u - njemu
<ivoks> imam kalendar, vrijeme, sat, neke info na tom jednom desktopu
<ivoks> i ono, sta ce mi vise?
<ivoks> idem si stan malo pospremit
<dodobas> ja bi ovo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_tablet
<SilverSpace> da ima app di se to moze namjestiti
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> dodobas: 140 hours of audio, 16 hours of normal usage and 6 hours with all power-consumption-heavy features enabled
<ivoks> dodobas: zvuci dobro
<ivoks> samo sto ja ne vidim sto bi radio s tabletom
<ivoks> gledao filmove?
<ivoks> malo je prevelik za slusanje muzike
<dodobas> isto sto i s ipadom...
<dodobas> komzumirao sadrzaj...
<dodobas> prikupljao sadrzaj...
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ja govorim opcenito o tabletima
<ivoks> oni postoje duze od ipada
<SilverSpace> http://tv.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-tablet-full-demo-hands-on-835/
<budz0r> koji chm reader koristite?
<budz0r> fbreader?
<MmikeDOMA> xchm
<MmikeDOMA> ako bas moram
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/sebastian-vettel-dobio-nagradu-za-vozaca-godine/909408/
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kaj ti velis na to? :)
<drj_cro> pozz
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ne vidi monitor od ciscenja prasine po stanu :)
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, ioj
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29155#msg29155
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29156#msg29156
<SilverSpace> KeyboardInterrupt
<SilverSpace> ??
<Neuromanc> lol sadržaj
<Neuromanc> konzumiranje i prikupljanje
<Neuromanc> koji dio tog sadržaja ikog zanima:)
<hbogner> pozdrav
 * MmikeDOMA provalio na svoju joomlu :)
<MmikeDOMA> ta joomla je tako lose govno :)
<dodobas> ivoks: da postoje, ali...niti jedan od njih ne vrti android/ima GPS/baterija mu traje 3h+
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> jel kao koncept...sto ce mi tablet na kojem ne mogu raditi isto sto i na racunalu...a skuplji je 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: hakeru :))
<MmikeDOMA> nisam ja haker
<MmikeDOMA> neg je joomla govno
<MmikeDOMA> dic poseban apache, chrootan, samo za joomlu
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: kako si provalio?
<ivoks> ziher su ti datoteke bile +rw za apache usera :)
<drj_cro> pajserom?
<drj_cro> sry.. nisam mogo izdrzat :)
<MmikeDOMA> mosh doc do bilo kojeg filea do kojeg moze doc apache
<ivoks> pa nije li to i namjera web servera?
<ivoks> ili zelis reci da ti je ispisao php kod, umjesto renderiranja
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29157#msg29157
<drj_cro> jel gledao ko skyline. jel valja to sto?
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> Subject: We miss you
<ivoks> We have noticed that you haven't visited us for a while at LinITX.com 
<ivoks> kad smo vec kod toga
<ivoks> ko kod nas drzi te atom ploce
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1VnxDFKDYc
<ivoks> aha, links ima
<SilverSpace> jel se tko vidi u ovoj pjesmi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<ivoks> nije ni skupo
<ivoks> atom ploce
<ivoks> preferirao bi neku bez procesora, al dobro...
<SilverSpace> hm nisu skupe zavisi kaj ima gore
<Neuromanc> hehe mmike provalnik:)
<SilverSpace> uh ovo bi si uzeo http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=12935&sr=f
<Neuromanc> mmike gle, u svaku kuæu koja ima obièno staklo na prozorima je lako provaliti
<Neuromanc> samo razbiješ staklo i unutra si
<Neuromanc> tak da je to da je joomla govno malo relativno:)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: fale ti slova :)
<Neuromanc> SilverSpace ah pojela ih maca papucarica usput
<Neuromanc> jel se ikoje vidi:)?
<SilverSpace> Å¡
<ivoks> kuæu
<ivoks> obièno
<Neuromanc> :)
<hbogner> blah, moram prekapcat kablovinje, bbl
<ivoks> joomla je tak dobra da ju i Microsoft voli
<ivoks> http://www.microsoft.com/web/joomla/
<SilverSpace> jedina atom ploca koja bi me zadovoljila http://is.gd/ihVyd
<ivoks> ne treba meni, moram klijentu zamijeniti :/
<hbogner> dobro sam spojio :D
<Neuromanc> joomla na win, its ok
<Neuromanc> instaliroa sam ja apache php mysql postnuke na win98se nekad
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj to radis
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace,  skracujem kablove
<hbogner> imao sam najmanje metar, sad imam 20 cm :D
<SilverSpace> lako skratit a kak ces ih produzit :)
<ivoks> ovo ide u topic
<ivoks> 13:19 < hbogner> imao sam najmanje metar, sad imam 20 cm :D
<hbogner> lol
<ivoks> vratim se za pol/dvije polovice sata
<hbogner> SilverSpace, imam ih i vise nego sto trebam, pa mogu par srezati
<SilverSpace> Profesorici na Ekonomskom sjelo u jednom danu 600.000 kuna
<SilverSpace> to je samo dokaz da je dobro naucila sto je ekonomija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ihWzA
<SilverSpace> natty bez problema prepoznao iPod touch
<Neuromanc> ima netko hp laserjet 5l driver eza windows 7?
<ivan5373> Može li mi netko reći koju naredbu mogu koristiti za gašenje svih aktivnih programa nakon neaktivnosti pr 10 min. nešto slično timeout, ali da ostane logiran
<Neuromanc> ok rijeseno..
<MmikeDOMA> ivan5373, mozes malo konkretnije opisati problem?
<SilverSpace> hm ne znam cemu to
<ivan5373> Želim da mi se računalo uvijek vraća na početni desktop nakon neaktivnosti miša ili tastature. Odnosno, ako je netko na računalu surfao i ostavio otvoren firefox a on otišao da se jednostavno firefox sam zatvori nakon npr. 3 min.
<ivan5373> radi se o računalu za javno korištenje
<MmikeDOMA> kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> zanimljivo:)
<MmikeDOMA> nisi google pitao/
<ivan5373> Našao sam naredbe timeout i slične. postoji mogućnost i untimeout koja odgađa aktivaciju timeout, ali iskreno nisam baš vješt u programiranju da bih povezao aktivnostsa untimeout
<ivan5373> mislio sam da možda već postoji neki program
<MmikeDOMA> pa vjerojatno postoji
<MmikeDOMA> trazi 'kiosk mode'
<MmikeDOMA> ili tako nesto
<ivan5373> pretpostavljam da postoji, ali ja ga ne znam, zato sam pokušao ovdje pitati ako netko zna
<MmikeDOMA> Ja, eto, nisam imao prilike susresti se s time.
<MmikeDOMA> Al' siguran sam da Google zna.
<ivan5373> ja sam podosta tražio, ali nisam našao baš takvu
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - Capo13 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29158#msg29158
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.ramblingrosecreations.com/google90ad2ce94c6ed270.php
<MmikeDOMA> za ne povjerovat :))))))))))))))
<hbogner> jaoo :D
<Neuromanc> bem ti stari hardver...
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: kaj je to?
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, kaj nije ocito? :)
<SilverSpace> fuck, Begrijp dat we om geduld vragen, maar er wordt nog steeds gewerkt aan 2.2 op Legend. Testing momenteel in volle gang.
<hbogner> php koji ima pristup do previse toga :D
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaj ne vidis da se MmikeDOMA poceo baviti hakiranjem :))
<budz0r> pa vidim
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: kaxoru
<budz0r> *hakxoru!
<MmikeDOMA> ma cito
<MmikeDOMA> nesto
<MmikeDOMA> pa naletio :)
<MmikeDOMA> frend mi, jel', ukazao
<dodobas> honeypot...
<Neuromanc> mmike:)
<Neuromanc> jesam li vec danas rekao bem ti stari hardver...
<ivoks> sto vi gledate?
<ivoks> program koji lista sadrzaj direktorija?
<ivoks> file manager
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima s icime?
<Neuromanc> pa kul hoax
<ivoks> pa nije hoax
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> mislio sam da se Mmike nadovezuje na otrkica o joomli
<ivoks> a kad ono, nasao je provaljen site
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> mozda cak i nije provaljen
<ivoks> mozda je netko to namjerno napravio
<ivoks> OS version: Linux version 2.6.32-26.1.BHsmp (kernel@bluehost.com) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-48)) #1 SMP Fri Nov 26 12:12:01 MST 2010
<Neuromanc> mozda
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne, naletio na to
<MmikeDOMA> provaljen, vjerojatno
<MmikeDOMA> 'na widnowsima se to nemre' :)
<ivoks> da, ne moze
<ivoks> na windowsima dobijes windows explorer
<ivoks> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29159#msg29159
<HmmZ0r> dan djeste
<MmikeDOMA> momce
<HmmZ0r> pa sha ima :)
<HmmZ0r> kash banut
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0> zdravo
<drac0> ides sta vas ima :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se cudis ko pura dreku :)
 * drac0 je probao cayu 6.1 al ipak ostao vjeran odmrznutom 6.1
<SilverSpace> di si drac0 :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, oy stara mrcino :)
<obruT> ima nas al smo niskoristi
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> samo gundjate i nis ne radite jel :)
<obruT> tako je :)
<SilverSpace> osim MmikeDOMA hakera :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, svidja mi se stranica s odbrojavanjem ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: si vidio ha
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta MmikeDOMA pa taj ne zna mjuzu sloziti na ljinuxu :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0,  :)P
<drac0> je je zgodno
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, ;)
<obruT> mmike provaljuje u servere, silver opet masta o formulama, ja s* jebem s nekim neopensource rjesenjem i tako to...
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak giht
<drac0> a ivoks, jel se naspavao konacno
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<obruT> zasad ok :) jucer bio na penjanju, nist ne boli :)
<drac0> vas dvojica ko onaj dvojac staraca iz muppet showa :D
<SilverSpace> mene rastura najebo sam se jest filanu papriku
<obruT> pa sta jedes takve stvari kad znas da skodi
<SilverSpace> zamirisalo
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta pijes kad ti skodi :)
<obruT> ja ako i jedem ne skroz dopustene stvari, jedem ono u sivoj zoni... dakle ono, mozes malo, ali ne puno :)
<obruT> mesinu fakat vise skoro i ne jedem, rijetko malo piletine
 * MmikeDOMA placa racune
<drac0> samo nemoj u vegane
<obruT> alkohol nist, nula
<SilverSpace> skinuo sam 2kg u mjesec dana
<MmikeDOMA> mobitel, internet i struju
<MmikeDOMA> ostalo mi nije bitno :)
<obruT> ja sam se zdebljao otkad me giht copio jer nist nisam radio :P
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, grijanje? :D
<obruT> sad ponovo krecem s treninzima pa ono, kile ce otic dolje :)
<SilverSpace> ma nisam nist zderao osim dvopeka i onda se najebem na filanu papriku
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, plin imam pretplatu od oko 800 kuna
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, mjesecno 800 kn?
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, pretplatu, sorry :)
<drac0> ne pratim te, elaborate :)
<hbogner> o drac0 
<drac0> oy hbogner
<drac0> kad ce novi sgu pasmather :)
<drac0> mrzim cliff-hangere
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> drac0: natty radi na edge kao vijolina :)
 * ivoks je platio drzavi i previse
<ivoks> unaprijed
<ivoks> da ne bi poslije imao nekih problema :)
<ivoks> jer im fali 50 lipa
<SilverSpace> uvjek je previse
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma daj dobar ha, sta unity kaze :)
<SilverSpace> svida mi se 
<SilverSpace> bit ce to dobro
<SilverSpace> ustvari ja se jako dobro prilagodim na novo i nikada ne placem za starim kao neki necu ih imenovati :))
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a neznam, na neku foru sam placao previse plina
<MmikeDOMA> i tamo negdje u 4tom mjesecu sam dobio obracun da sam u pretplati
<MmikeDOMA> i sad mi ne dolaze racuni
<MmikeDOMA> i onda ce mi u 2gom mjesecu opet doc racun da sam duzan 1000 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> i onda cu to platit, platit dvije rate nakon toga, i onda ce mi opet doc da sam u pretplati
<MmikeDOMA> debili :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29160#msg29160
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, obozavam tu pausalnu pretplatu, to postoji samo na balkanu :D
<MmikeDOMA> pred cca mjesec dana sam dobio novi plinomjer
<MmikeDOMA> i krenuo od nule
<MmikeDOMA> bas me zanima kaj ce bit :)
<dodobas> e MmikeDOMA jel ima nacin da se ubiju transactioni pa da se odlocka baza
<dodobas> naime...
<dodobas> kolega radio neki 'puni' skriptu
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: skripta za automatsko kompajliranje - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6923.msg29161#msg29161
<dodobas> skripta rezultirala beskonacnom petljom...ubio skriptu...
<dodobas> redovi ostali za-lockani
<dodobas> ima neki timeout...pa ih baza dropne
<MmikeDOMA> ima
<MmikeDOMA> al' mosh i select * from pg_stat_activity
<MmikeDOMA> pa vidi koji su 'in transaction' ili locked
<MmikeDOMA> pa vidi pid
<MmikeDOMA> pa reci pg_kill
<MmikeDOMA> select pg_kill(pid)
<MmikeDOMA> mosh i bacit oko u view pg_locks
<MmikeDOMA> malo je kriptican, al' skuzit ces
<dodobas> aahhhhh....pg_kill 
<dodobas> to mi je falilo :D
<dodobas> tnx
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> mosh ti i u shellu rec kill -9
<MmikeDOMA> nadjes taj pid
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj samo killat postmaster
<dodobas> oh MmikeDOMA pk_kill su maknuli prije 8.0...
<dodobas> pa gdje ti zivis :D
<MmikeDOMA> ma
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<MmikeDOMA> sorry
<MmikeDOMA> pg_cancel_backend
<MmikeDOMA> pg_cancel_backend sends a query cancel (SIGINT) signal to a backend process identified by process ID. The process ID of an active backend can be found from the procpid column in the pg_stat_activity view, or by listing the postgres processes on the server with ps.
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<dodobas> uh...pazi ovo, cak je pod System adminstration functions :D
<dodobas> tnx...sto klikas umjesto mene
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Mene taj postgres manual uvijek zbunjivao, sve je nekak naopacke, doduse, sad se vec dobro snalazim, al' u pocetku, ajoj :)
<MmikeDOMA> A onda spoznas mysql i skuzis kako je postgres super 
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<dodobas> pa e...
<SilverSpace> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Wave-accepted-into-Apache-Incubator-1147935.html
<SilverSpace> hm
<hbogner> mencoder bona
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<hbogner> :d
<dodobas> konacno slozio CRUD...
<dodobas> django-piston REST -> jQuery custom kontrola...
<obruT> dodobas: konacno ? sto ne bi to u djangu trebalo biti par definicija i on to sve sam ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.3-highlights.html
<obruT> oce  se api na tom androidu stabilizirat ? cujem da iz verzije u verziju nesto smuckaju pa jadni developer mora targetirat tocno odredjenu platformu ?
<dodobas> obruT: da ako koristis django...pa ti on generira stranice i sta ja znam...
<ivoks> bullshit
<drac0> SilverSpace, neces ti to docekati :)
<dodobas> ali ne ako preko REST-a pljujes sadržaj van...
<obruT> dodobas: pih, to bi neki django api trebo sam :P
<obruT> u java enterprise svijetu samo definiras model i ako ga zelis exposat preko neceg van, samo izeditiras par xml fajlova i to sve samo :)
<obruT> no da dodjes do spoznaje kako to... eeee :)
<MmikeDOMA> samo, a? :)
<obruT> pa da :)
<obruT> spring, osgi i gomila djidjamidja... :)
<SilverSpace> docekat cu ja to ali moj telefon nece :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> pazi lika:
<ivoks> Po ovome mogu zaključiti da Sarajevo ne doživljavate kao svoj glavni grad?
<ivoks> To sam vam rekao nekoliko puta i mislim da to nije nepoznato. Sarajevo jest političko središte BiH, no tamo više nema broja Srba i Hrvata kao što je nekad bilo. U Sarajevu ima više Kineza nego Srba i Hrvata.
<Neuromanc> a istina...
<budz0r> jeb... ti tc
<budz0r> dosad jos nisam naletio na nejasniju aplikaciju
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, za tebe ;) http://bitURL.net/avj4
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, nelose skroz!
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, ? :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, samo uzmes freedos i boq
<drac0> cist ok strojcic
<MmikeDOMA> da
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: sto vise pruocavam to mi je nejasnije :)
<MmikeDOMA> zdrkano mu djeluje tastatura
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, kaj to?
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: traffic shaping
<budz0r> sa tc-om
<MmikeDOMA> eh ?:)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, nakon thinkpada sve su zdrkane :)
<drac0> chaky, ping
<drac0> chaky, si probao cayu 6.1 il si ostao vjeran novome defrostu 6.1
 * MmikeDOMA je odlucio da ce se jos pol godine patit s ovom nokijom
<chaky> drac0: eee, sve razmisljam da vidim 6.1, iako defrost 6.1 je isti k.
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/avj8
<drac0> chaky, ja sam probao i vratio se na defrost
<drac0> nekako mi bolje radi
<drac0> nije zbog brzine nego sad i navike
<chaky> kako to?
<drac0> cayo jos uvijek ima onaj mali lag
<drac0> launcher mi je sad ok na defrostu
<drac0> al baterija duze drzi imam osjecaj
<chaky> nakon sto si instalirao cyanogenmod 6.1, koliko ti je ostalo slobodno interne memorije?
<drac0> jesu cayu upicanili s novim ficurima, al defrost je vise 'alpha' il 'nightly' slozen pa mi vise odgovara
<drac0> chaky, e to uzas puno, 140 slobodno!!!
<drac0> 3x sam provjeravao :D
<drac0> to jedino
<chaky> pitam zato sto je 6.0.2 uzimao jako puno
<drac0> dok recimo kad sam opalio defrost apps 6.1 sad imam free 80 mega
<chaky> aha
<drac0> a cayo ako racunas da gapps uzima cca 20 mega ostaje ti puuuuno memorije free
<chaky> a sto ima tu?
<drac0> custom gapps u biti
<drac0> ona brut car navigacija
<chaky> aha
<drac0> maps
<drac0> face + twitt
<chaky> znaci sve isto sto mozes s marketa skinuti?
<drac0> i to je to cini mi se
<drac0> manje-vise da
<drac0> al fino je upakirano
<chaky> ok
<drac0> drzim se frosta
<chaky> budem probao cyanogen 6.1 ovih dana
<drac0> dobar mi je onaj njegov kernel/mod update ficur
<drac0> ma zajeb je sto je defrost OC-an
<chaky> e ja nisam stavljao druge kernele
<drac0> pa ti je svaki drugi rom koji nije spor
<drac0> lag u 3pm :)
<drac0> al u biti, novi cayo - novi defrost same shit
<drac0> minimalne razlike
<drac0> e da u defrost apps imas i cayo wallpapers ;)
<chaky> sada cekamo defrost 6.2a-z
<drac0> sto je meni super jer ne vrtim live, a cayo ima predobre wallpapere
<drac0> e tako nekako da ;)
<chaky> ja skinem wallpapere s www.zedge.net
<drac0> ma cayo default su mi zakon
<drac0> chaky, e da u defrost 6.1 apps imas i ovo, http://bitURL.net/avj8
<chaky> drac0: imam to vec
<chaky> dobro je sto dodje u paketu, ali izgleda se sve moze i iz makreta instalirati
<chaky> marketa
<drac0> da
<drac0> al ne gubis vrijeme na to
<drac0> jedan paket i boq
<drac0> cini se i ovaj laucher brzi na defrostu 6.1
<drac0> gladje radi i finije
<drac0> kao da je bolji osjet pod prstom
<chaky> google launcher?
<drac0> da
<drac0> chaky, si dobio na marketu kad tipa odes na neku app, novi tab "Similar"
<chaky> da
<chaky> pocisti cache od marketa
<drac0> di je to?
<chaky> u manage applications
<drac0> ah ok
<drac0> tnx
<drac0> bas gledam sta da pocistim :)
<chaky> cache
<drac0> e da sad se sjetih
<drac0> chaky, jel ti music player kuzi path na sd kartici
<drac0> nakon updatea na 6.1 ne vidi mi fotke u gallery niti mjuzu na sd kartici
<drac0> idem na search /mnt/sdcard/Music i banana
<chaky> vidi sve
<chaky> skini winamp
<drac0> jesam, ne vidi
<chaky> ne bih znao
<chaky> Meni Radi (tm)
<chaky> google music player ti ne prepoznaje narodnjake :P
<drac0> pasmather ne kuzim kako je izgubio link
<SilverSpace> aha tusmo 
<SilverSpace> pocelo je
<SilverSpace> bit ce vidim jedna cigla
<drac0> :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, e da sad si me sjetio
<drac0> frend ima hero
<drac0> i goldcard od 2 gb
<drac0> os da ti posudi ;)
<SilverSpace> to ne vrijedi
<drac0> mora biti legend
<drac0> pa to sam ispravis
<SilverSpace> goldcard se slaze za svaki telefon
<drac0> daj onda slozi vise i ne kenjaj :P
<SilverSpace> drac0: lakse mi kenjat :)
<SilverSpace> bilo bi dosadno da je drugacije
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: si vidio ovo http://tv.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-tablet-full-demo-hands-on-835/
<drac0> sad jesam :)
<drac0> nesto je laggy :)
<drac0> smetje
<SilverSpace> nebi reko
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFi1ddK2AGM
<SilverSpace> kote se ko stakoori
<ivoks> tirurururururu
<ivoks> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     14083         353788698
<ivoks> # 2  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     14083         353788698
<ivoks> # 3  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     14083         353788698
<ivoks> # 4  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     14083         353788698
<ivoks> ode disk u vr. mat.
<SilverSpace> koji sad pak
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> jedan
<ivoks> ne od udruge
<MmikeDOMA> :)))
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, hladan znoj? :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: :))
<SilverSpace> kak je tek tebi bilo
<hbogner> e pitanjce, koliko naplatiti vracanje podataka sa diska ? particije se potrgale
<hbogner> cca 10 sati posla
<MmikeDOMA> bar soma kuna
<MmikeDOMA> ako si fakat sjedio 10 sati i radio (ako si pokrenuo naredbu koja je 10 sati nesto radila i onda popravila, onda uzmi nesto manje)
<MmikeDOMA> naravno
<MmikeDOMA> koliko su bitni podaci? :)
<hbogner> 5 naredbi svaka po 2 sata :D
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, lap od njezine frendice di ima neke bitne projekte :D
<MmikeDOMA> tko je ona? :)
<hbogner> ma od cure frendica sjebala laptop od svoje frendice di ta 3 ima svoje neke bitne projekte
<ivoks> ako si sjedio 10 sati, onda ne znas sto radis :D
<hbogner> *ta treca
<hbogner> ivoks, lol :D
<ivoks> spasavanje podataka se racuna prema vaznosti podataka
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> sto sjedio sto lezao dok se ovo vrtilo
<rsedak> hbogner: ali morao si patizi na to kada ce biti gotovo, nisi mogao otici na nogomet ili mapirati Zagreb na biciklu
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> istina :D
<rsedak> na kraju krajeva tvoj komp se nije mogao koristiti na nesto drugo
<ivoks> npr., pornjavu
<rsedak> zato naplati minimalno 10 radnih sati :-)
<rsedak> ivoks: tebi nesto fali? :-P
<hbogner> ma ne, digao ja drugi softver sa usb-a na tom laptopu, a na mom se mogla gledat pornjava :D
<ivoks> ?
<rsedak> hbogner: sad si mi srusio koncepciju :-)
<rsedak> ivoks: sam se zafrkavam
<rsedak> kad smo vec kod novaca, je li jos tko objavio cjenik usluga osim Opsusa?
<Neuromanc> :)
<hbogner> rsedak bilo bi lakse da sam pristekao na svoj komp, ovako je bilo katastrofa
<ivoks> Blue screen of... oh, this isn't that OS!
<ivoks> strasan je taj opsus
<ivoks> http://opsus.hr
<rsedak> ivoks: znas o kome pricamo?
<ivoks> znam :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> zasto pitam, odvjetnici uredno imaju komoru i preporucene cijene usluga, zasto takovo nebi imali i informaticari?
<hbogner> lol
<ivoks> o onima koji ne znaju sloziti dns :D
<ivoks> i apache :D
<rsedak> ivoks: ajde nemoj sad o sitnicama :-)
<Neuromanc> lol ivoks
<hbogner> rsedak, imaju i geodeti komoru pa nam nist koristi oko cjena
<Neuromanc> roby nemoj nas s odvjetnicima uspoređivati, molim te
<rsedak> imaju i fotografi udruzenje i ceh, pa se medjusobno kolju
<rsedak> Neuromanc: zasto ne u pozitivnom smislu?
<ivoks> ja ionak ostavljam domace trziste nasim firmama
<rsedak> ivoks: pametno, oces me poduciti kako ploviti bespucima stranog trzista?
<ivoks> jednostavno mi se ne da raditi s lokalnim serifima :D
<ivoks> koji ne znaju abecedu
<rsedak> ivoks: nemora to biri 40 satni tecaj :-), mogu biti i hintovi tipa FAQ :-)
<ivoks> rsedak: a jebiga, ne znam sto bi ti sad ja rekao
<ivoks> pitaj senka :)
<ivoks> mislim da ne postoji jednostavan odgovor
<rsedak> predji muko na drugoga :-)
<rsedak> salim se,
<ivoks> mogu ti reci kako sam ja
<rsedak> ja sam prije par godina razmisljao o tom pokusaju pa sam skuzio da neznam nikoga izvana kome treba moja usluga,sistem kokos/jaje
<ivoks> ne trebas znati nikoga
<ivoks> ali isto tako moras znati da se nista ne desi preko noci
<rsedak> mada sam sada poceo polagano popunjavati LinkedIn profil i traziti preporuke korisnika (na svu srecu ljudi si daju truda i napisu koju lijepu rijec)
<ivoks> kad samo vec kod toga, mogao bi updejtat reference na siteu
<ivoks> mozda bi dobio vise poslova :D i ljudi bi me ozbiljnije shvacali
<rsedak> kod smo vec kod toga, mogao bih preurediti site iz nule
<ivoks> site je nebitan
<rsedak> mislmi na svoj site
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to ti ti govorim
<rsedak> odi na www.roby.hr, jel ti to lici na ozbiljan informaticki site? :-9 nebih rekao :_
<ivoks> ja sam isao duzim putem
<rsedak> kaj postoji kraci?
<ivoks> ne, ali ako hoces mogu ti dati primjer kako sam ja izasao van
<ivoks> siguran sam da i senko ima slican primjet
<rsedak> please, necu upadati u rijec
<ivoks> primio sam se rada na ubuntuu
<ivoks> u startu sam pomislio kako bi to mogao biti uspjesan projekt i zacementirao se
<ivoks> preuzeo sam odgovornost na sebe za odrzavanje nekih serverskih komponenti
<ivoks> vrijeme je prolazilo, ubuntu je postajao sve popularniji (govorimo o serverima)
<ivoks> i sad sam u situaciji da su te komponente koje odrzavam - trazene, na ubuntuu
<ivoks> i eto, iznenadio bi se, ali mnogi zele ubuntu na svojim serverima
<ivoks> velike firme
<ivoks> te iste velike firme potom zele rjesenja na ubuntuu
<rsedak> odlicno, drago mi je za tebe, odvaznost, znanje i sreca
<ivoks> i onda, ako bas trebaju komponentu koju ja odrzavam, koga drugoga pitati
<ivoks> udjes u 2-3 projekta i onda ti to krene kao sumski pozar
<rsedak> pretpostavljam sistem preporuke
<ivoks> pa gle..
<ivoks> preporuke od firmi od kojih ces tesko naci bolje
<ivoks> firme koje projekte sibacju ko na traci
<ivoks> sibaju
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> ima jedan natpis na jednom austrijskom vrhu
<ivoks> 'Puno puteva vodi do Boga, jedan ide preko ovih planina'
<ivoks> 'Puno puteva vodi do zarade, jedan ide i ovim putem'
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> odlicno
<rsedak> kako definirati cijenu svoga rada na vanjskom trzistu?, s time imam i ovdje problema (faktor dampinga od "kolega")
<hbogner> znaci 1000 kn nije puno za traziti?
<ivoks> tesko
<ivoks> ja sam dozivio da me klijent zvao i pitao jesam li pogrijesio
<rsedak> naime ako bude srece objavit cu seriju edukacijskih videa na engleskom jeziku na youtube
<ivoks> i u biti mi sam podignuo cijenu 5x
<rsedak> hbogner: nije to je cak i malo
<hbogner> a s ovom zenskom idem vsako malo na kavu
<hbogner> pa mi je bed traziti previse
<ivoks> onda trazi naturu
<rsedak> hbogner: daj se odluce oces li od nje novce ili ici s njom na kavu?
<ivoks> ah, imas curu
<hbogner> OPET SA SEKSUALNO UGROZENIM TEMEAM
<rsedak> ivoks: znaci nakon sto si digao 5x onda nisu mislili da si pogrijesio?
<ivoks> onda trazi novce
<hbogner> ivoks, cura je tenk
<hbogner> mislim da ima moju kilazu
<ivoks> rsedak: ne, lik me nazvao i rekao mi da ce me platiti 5x vise
<ivoks> rsedak: nakon toga, isti projekt, jos jednom tolko + 20%
<rsedak> wow, to se ovdje nebi dogodilo :-)
<ivoks> naravno da ne bi
<ivoks> tesko je pogoditi cifru
<rsedak> odlicno, hvala na info. ja cu se kockati: naraviti te filmice i na kraju reci da ako im se svijdjelo predavanje neka doniraju novceke na moj paypal acc
<rsedak> ili sam naivcina?
<hbogner> rsedak novci naravno :D
<ivoks> neces nis dobit
<ivoks> lijepo je to dijeljenje
<ivoks> ali od toga se ne zivi :)
<rsedak> znam :-)
<ivoks> svi imaju kod, svi imaju manuale
<ivoks> ti si jedini koji je sjeo i to drugima ispricao
<ivoks> zasto bi to bilo besplatno?
<rsedak> ksd dodje zena, prvo dijete, drugo dijete, onda se zamislis nad svojim poslom  :-)
<ivoks> ako su vec svi drugi lijeni, nemoj im ti hraniti
<rsedak> imas i pravo, kad cu ih s tim filmicima nauciti ribariti
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> napravis trailere, teezere
<ivoks> naravno, moraju biti dobri
<ivoks> jako dobri
<rsedak> :-) to sigurno :-)
<rsedak> teezer za video LIP 101 :-) 
<rsedak> LPI
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> lpi je brand-less
<ivoks> i jos je k tome los :D
<rsedak> ma mislim na koncept tema koje se trebaju obraditi
<rsedak> a naravno edukacija bi bila na nekoj disti (CentOS ili Ubuntu)
<rsedak> nebih niti spominjao LPI
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: skripta za automatsko kompajliranje - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6923.msg29162#msg29162
<SilverSpace> http://portabl.rs/telefoni/zvanicno-predstavljen-google-nexus-s/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29163#msg29163
<ivoks> android 2.3
<ivoks> jos malo pa i na desireu :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - sudo15 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29164#msg29164
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h02XRC89Hk8
<drac0> hebo te gaytell :)
<drac0> pussy-emo-gay-driver
<drac0> taj novi nexus je smetje
<drac0> nema sd kartice
<drac0> nema dual-proc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: skripta za automatsko kompajliranje - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6923.msg29165#msg29165
<drac0> baterija 6h wtf
<drac0> smetje
<ivoks> nije bitan nexus
<ivoks> bitan je android
<drac0> to da
<drac0> fino cu ga gledati na svome dizajru :)
<drac0> a ova samsung nexus kuruza, to nek si SilverSpace kupi
<drac0> :)
<drac0> e odoh van s psetom, l8r
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> bjesno pseto :P
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29166#msg29166
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - sudo15 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29167#msg29167
<ivoks> ovaj Julian Assange ce se morati skrivati cijeli zivot
<ivoks> a sto je postigao? nista
<hbogner> kako nista?
<ivoks> pa nis
<ivoks> objavio je beznacajnih 900 zapisnika
<hbogner> postigao je vise nego neki nasi "celebrity", svi znaju za njega :d
<ivoks> a tvrdi da ih ima 250000
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> gledao je previse crtica
<hbogner> sto bi Vlatka Kosoš dala da svi tako pricaju o njoj :D
<ivoks> vlatka kokos
<ivoks> e, jel u windows 7 postoji telnet?
<ivoks> znam da ga u visti nema
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jok
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, moraas ga instalirat
<MmikeDOMA> doalzi uz windowse al se ne isntalira defaultno
<ivoks> mulci
<MmikeDOMA> gle, super su ti windowsi ako si samo u windows-only okolini
<MmikeDOMA> i imas admina koji se brine oko svega za tebe
<ivoks> pa recimo, liku ne radi mail
<MmikeDOMA> a ti imas visual studio i enterprise manager
<ivoks> ne moze poslati mail
<MmikeDOMA> dada, kuzim kaj ces reci :)
<MmikeDOMA> jbg :)
<ivoks> i trazim ga da se telnetira na port 25 i vidi radi li mu to
<ivoks> sad sigurno zbunjeno gleda u ekran
<ivoks> btw, da...
<ivoks> kupit cu si ovaj certifikat
<ivoks> 10 eura, pa nek ih vjetar nosi
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/AndroidUsersGuide-2.3.pdf
<ivoks> ako kupim na jednu godinu, onda je 9,95/godina
<ivoks> ako uzmem na dvije godine, onda je 10/godinu
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> kupljeno :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, a sta ti tu linkas guide od 500+ stranica, odi bolje rootat malo :)
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> gledajte sto sve novi andorid moze
<drac0> bas ga zahebava
<ivoks> al ja sam pre-vettel da bi ga stavio na svoj telefon
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> haha :)
<drac0> uff treba oko ubit, nisam spavao 20h
<drac0> ajte noc
<ivoks> brijem da mi srce otkazuje
<ivoks> morat cu pocet plivat il nes
<MmikeDOMA> hodat za pocetak
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: youtube video downloader/converter - dbuday - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6485.msg29168#msg29168
<ubuntu-hr> [ivoks] < ivoks> '97. sam ja bio dr_x
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: SmartCard - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6922.msg29169#msg29169
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-07
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Absolut begginer - dbuday - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6694.msg29170#msg29170
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] What is the best multimedia program for windows? - senkywhite - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6932.msg29171#msg29171
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - zvacet - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29172#msg29172
<drj_cro> jutar
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Absolut begginer - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6694.msg29173#msg29173
<MmikeMRMA> Plje
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, kol'ko kava dnevno popijes?
<MmikeMRMA> Sused mi imal poplavu :)
<ivoks> radit nesto za drzavna poduzeca je totalni atak na inteligenciju, strpljenje i mentalno zdravlje
<ivoks> picku materinu koji debili
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> ventiliram
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: tesko je reci
<MmikeMRMA> :) jel' ti bar placaju na vrijeme? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Ima jos gore - knjiznicari.
<MmikeMRMA> Daklem, stari moj.
<MmikeMRMA> Knjiznice i katalogizacija knjiga postoji vec jako jako dugo.
<MmikeMRMA> Puno dulje no sto postoje racunala.
<ivoks> ma jebote
<ivoks> a knjiznicari u drzavnim institucijama?
<MmikeMRMA> I oni imaju svoje brije kako se katalogizira. I onda sav softver koji postoji imitira kako se to radilo 1700te i 1800te i 1900te
<ivoks> kaj da ja sad velim
<ivoks> lik da ime stroju 'moj_username-proizvodjac-model-procesor-kolicina-rama'
<MmikeMRMA> Pffft :)
<MmikeMRMA> Hahhaahah :)
<MmikeMRMA> A dobro, bar ima shemu neku :) :)
<ivoks> joj, uzas
<ivoks> pa softver mora biti u sluzbi korisnika
<ivoks> ja sam jednima napravio web
<ivoks> sa cssom, svime, bas je izgledao fancy
<ivoks> ne, oni hoce table tr td
<ivoks> pa dobro, evo vam :)
<ivoks> gadno za poludit
<ivoks> onda serveri s Xima i gnometom
<ivoks> bas mi je zlo
<obruT> 11:15 < ivoks> sa cssom, svime, bas je izgledao fancy
<obruT> web sajt mora prvo biti funkcionalan, a onda tek fancy :)
<ivoks> ma znas kaj
<ivoks> ne da je funkcionalan neg...
<ivoks> sad ne vidis sadrzaj od groblja na ekranu
<ivoks> al to je njihov brand
<ivoks> (nastao '95.)
<ivoks> od tad nisu site promijenili
<obruT> bas pisem specifikaciju za jedan web sajt, ima da si vendor zile pocupa kad vidi ogranicenja :)
<ivoks> trebam li ti reci da su im frameovi pojam?
<obruT> frejmove treba zabranit ustavom
<ivoks> taj web je na nivou kada sam ja prestao raditi webove :)
<ivoks> kad sam upisao faks
<MmikeMRMA> tako je
<MmikeMRMA> off with the frames
<MmikeMRMA> i off with the tables
<MmikeMRMA> a kad smo vec kod toga, off with the IE
<MmikeMRMA> ja radim sad ovaj PHP
<MmikeMRMA> i lik jedan slaze dizajn, divove i to
<MmikeMRMA> i slozimo i radi i super
<MmikeMRMA> i dolazi u panici 'vlasnik'
<MmikeMRMA> da ne radi u internet exploreru 6
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<MmikeMRMA> doslo mi je da stavim na stranicu if (ie6) { alert ('Majmune majmunasti!'); }
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: jesi mu rekao da ne radi niti u Mosaicu?
<MmikeMRMA> Ne, rekao sam mu da moze u ie6, al' da ga kosta sve duplo
<ivoks> isss izbor boja
<ivoks> plava i smedja
<MmikeMRMA> zato sto je ie6 potrgan, i da, znam da ga ima hrpa, ali toliko sigurnosnih problema ima da moram naci jos jednog covjeka koji ce t oraditi, i jebiga, plati duplo
<MmikeMRMA> pa je, nevoljko, doduse, odustao
<MmikeMRMA> a onda se javio 2 dana kasnije da se raspitao malo i da su mu objasnili da je ie6
<MmikeMRMA> reko, bas lijepo sto imas povjerenja u mene
<SilverSpace> opa Britanska policija uhitila osnivača WikiLeaksa Juliana 
<SilverSpace> Assangea
<ivoks> nije se predao?
<SilverSpace> kaze da su ga uhapsili u Londonu
<MmikeMRMA> A trebao se kao ic dogovorit s njima :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vodenkonj-nikica-opet-pobjegao-iz-zoo-a-u-crnoj-gori/909632/?secId=79
<ivoks> ne znam sto je smijesnije 'Nikica vodenkonj'
<ivoks> ili pomisao da je vodenkonj dobrocudan
<ivoks> Djeca rođena ljeti su   sretnija, ali i manje pametna.   Zimska su sklona shizofreniji 
<ivoks> sad imam i znanstveni dokaz da sam glup :)
<SilverSpace> zasto Srna nece iz Ukrajine :) http://www.tportal.hr/sport/nogomet/100067/Srna-i-Eduardo-najplaceniji-Ukrajinci.html
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<SilverSpace> kaj si ljetni
<MmikeMRMA> neki softver za linux koji kuzi sip?
<SilverSpace> ali zato to nadoknadujes srecom
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: e, kako se unix time u php-u prebaci u laicima razumljivo vrijeme?
<ivoks> date(time())?
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/ikFyh
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: nasao
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: date('j. n. Y. \u H:i', time());
<MmikeMRMA> recimo
<ivoks> da, hvala
<SilverSpace> joj kako sere http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/schumi-rosberg-je-dobio-brzi-bolid-nije-mi-bilo-jasno-zasto.html
<MmikeMRMA> A daj snijeg padni kosti ti se sasusile! :)
<SilverSpace> Članovi Upravnog odbora Cibone tvrde: Bandića zanimaju samo nekretnine
<SilverSpace> lol a ove kao ne zanimaju
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto mislis da sere?
<ivoks> mislim, nije rekao 'Imao je bolju formulu od mene'
<ivoks> kao sto bi reklo 99% vozaca
<ivoks> rekao je 'Nije bilo moguce postizati takve rezultate s mojim bolidom, to i to je radilo tamo gdje nije trebalo, a to i to nije radilo gdje je trebalo'
<ivoks> a to sto novinari naprave od naslova je druga stvar
<ivoks> kao sto je jucer/danas izasao naslov 'Fedora prelazi na Unity'
<ivoks> a u biti samo je jedan lik odlucio napraviti pakete za Fedoru :)
<SilverSpace> nece priznat da vise nis od njega
<SilverSpace> nego sere sad mu bolid nije bio dobar
<ivoks> pa govorio je on to i prije
<ivoks> da mu bolid ne valja
<ivoks> al nebitno
<ivoks> ti mislis da je los, ja mislim da je tamo najbolji vozac; ok, mozda vise nema fizicke predispozicije, al opet, najbolji vozac
<ivoks> 'nece priznat da vise nis od njega'
<ivoks> jel ti priznajes da od tebe vise nis? :)
<ivoks> ljudi koji sa 40 godina kazu da od njih vise nis su - papci
<ivoks> oni koji se bore su ljudine
<SilverSpace> i jamislim da je najbolji vozac "bio" ali trenutno nema kaj traziti na gridu
<ivoks> kak se on ufurao
<ivoks> nema kaj traziti na gridu
<ivoks> jel bolji od polovice?
<ivoks> po tome nitko nikad ne bi imao sta traziti na gridu jer je uvijek netko zadnji
<SilverSpace> naravno da je
<ivoks> pa onda?
<ivoks> di je problem?
<ivoks> ostvaruje rezultate bolje od polovice vozaca
<SilverSpace> dali je mercedes bolji od 2/3 bolida
<ivoks> ma je drek :)
<SilverSpace> kak nije 
<ivoks> ha cuj, i ako je, to opet nije mjerilo
<ivoks> button je bio prvak, a pojma nema :)
<SilverSpace> pa di je mclaren
<ivoks> mclaren, ferrari, redbull, renault, pa cak i williams (ili bmw, ne znam) su bolji od mercedesa
<ivoks> williams
<ivoks> nis, bit ce jos sezona
<SilverSpace> žyep
<SilverSpace> vidjet cemo iducu 
<SilverSpace> u kojoj mislim da ce shumi biti nesto bolji nego ove
<ivoks> kak? pa bit ce jos stariji :D
<SilverSpace> stvar prilagodbe
<ivoks> idem si ulovit rucak
<ivoks> pa radit dalje...
<ivoks> aj ti, broji sekunde :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ides u ribolov
<ivoks> ne, bilu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma imam sve doma
<masnipalac_> pozzzz
<masnipalac_> kako vratit ikonu za konekciju, mala mi ju obrisala, sad nemrem na net
<ivoks> kakvu ikonu?
<ivoks> nm-applet?
<masnipalac_> onu za konektiranje, moram uvjek desni klik i enable wairles
<masnipalac_> sad te nemam
<ivoks> nm-applet
<masnipalac_> pojasni malo
<ivoks> pokrenes nm-applet
<ivoks> alt+f2 ili terminal
<masnipalac_> i
<ivoks> upises nm-applet i stisnes enter
<ivoks> malo mi je cudno da ti je to 'nestalo'
<masnipalac_> ma mala mi obrisala cjelu panel traku
<ivoks> vjerojatni si uklonio cijelu obavjesnu povrsinu
<MmikeMRMA> 'obavjesna povrsina' :)
<masnipalac_> drugo sam dobio, osim zvuka i wairles ikone
<SilverSpace> desniklik pa dodaj kaj ti fali
<ivoks> desni klik na plocu, dodaj na plocu -> obavjesna povrsnia
<masnipalac_> u terminalu piše: an instance of nm-applert is alredy running
<SilverSpace> naravno
<masnipalac_> probo sam ali nema ništa ni slično tome
<masnipalac_> a neče mi sesamo zbog toga nanovo inst. ubuntu
<SilverSpace> citas li obavjesna povrsnia
<masnipalac_> bok sused
<masnipalac_> evo da vidim, samo čas
<masnipalac_> gledam i neznam kaj gledam, nevidim ništa takovo
<masnipalac_> aaaahhhhaaa
<masnipalac_> evo ga
<masnipalac_> super, to je to, sad još samo volume kontrol, plissss
<SilverSpace> isto tu
<SilverSpace> neznam kak se zove jer trenutno sam na natty
<masnipalac_> kad sam klikno na obavjesna površina, izbacilo mi wairles i dropbox ikone, još mi fali za volume kontrol
<SilverSpace> desni klik na traku i tampotrazi za zvuk
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Absolut begginer - dbuday - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6694.msg29174#msg29174
<masnipalac_> imo bi i pitanje, dali se može nekak isključit ono logiranje svaki put kad sam par minuta neaktivan
<SilverSpace> moze
<masnipalac_> pretpostavljo sam, a kak da to izvedem :)
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> rucak sam takav
<SilverSpace> potrazi cuvar zaslona 
<ivoks> malo vina
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ipak ces u bilu :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> imam bijeli rizoto
<ivoks> s plodovima mora i povrcem
<ivoks> malo traminca uz to
<ivoks> i dobar tek :)
<SilverSpace> mozda i bole kaj imas malo vina da se ne mozes nacugat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobar ti tek
<ivoks> imam cijelu bocu
<ivoks> al nije to vino za cuganje
<ivoks> preslatko je
<Mmike> rizoto s plodovima mora
<Mmike> pa jel' moze gore? :)
<Mmike> jel' to konzum-rizoto ili?
<ivoks> pa nije bas da mogu uloviti svjeze iz bundeka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze kod mene je samo riza :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> jeo pred nekih 10ak dana 'plodove mora'
<Mmike> u biti 'smrznuta sranja iz tihog oceana ulovljena pitaj boga kad'
<Mmike> katastrofa
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ovo su samo kozice
<Mmike> radije mcdonalds pojedem
<ivoks> to pak nastaje mljevenjem smrznutih sranja :)
<SilverSpace> mcdonalds nisam pojeoo bar 10 godina
<masnipalac_> silver, gdje se nalazi opcija čuvar zaslona, nemrem naći
<ivoks> onda nisi nikad bio u mcdonaldsu u hr
<ivoks> kad je mcdonalds pokrenut kod nas?
<ivoks> 1997?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ??
<ivoks> pa nije ovaj traminac ni tak los
<SilverSpace> Jedine zemlje u Europi koje nemaju McDonald's-ove restorane su Albanija, Armenija, Bosna i Hercegovina i Vatikan.
<SilverSpace> odoh rucat
<ivoks> blago njima
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da ih ima jos koji nemaju
<SilverSpace> masnipalac_: nadi negd
<ivoks> u europi
<ivoks> jako je malo europljana koji znaju nabrojati sve zemlje europe :)
<SilverSpace> McDonald'sov restoran otvoren 02.02.1996. u Zagrebu u Jurišićevoj ulici. 
<ivoks> Azerbajdjan im mcdonadls?
<ivoks> bjelorusija?
<ivoks> amernija?
<ivoks> androda
<ivoks> otok covjeka
<dodobas> lol...otok covjeka
<ivoks> ima ih jos
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man
<ivoks> Moved to the island
<ivoks> Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of Canonical Ltd. and the second self-funded space tourist.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Nigel Mansell, 1992 Formula One and 1993 Indy Car World Champion.
<ivoks> Jeremy Clarkson, motoring journalist and Top Gear presenter.
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Isle_of_man_passport.jpg
<Mmike> root@backups01:~# uname -a
<Mmike> SunOS backups01 5.11 snv_134 i86pc i386 i86pc Solaris
<Mmike> root@backups01:~# 
<Mmike> a ja se cudim zasto mi pola stvari ne radi ;)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailiwick_of_Guernsey
<ivoks> ovo je bilo bas dobro
<SilverSpace> di je ona drzavica bez kopna
<SilverSpace> stara naftna platforma
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_land_without_a_people_for_a_people_without_a_land
<ivoks> ova? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Dependency is not satisfiable: nautilus-dropbox
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> hebemti ne opet http://is.gd/ikWOk
<ivoks> a jesam se nacvrco
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisi valjda litricu drmnuo
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> ali sam malo vise od pola
<ivoks> casu manje od butelje :)
<SilverSpace> sad moras i ovo drugo da se ne pokvari
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vele da su na tom Guernseyu ljudi malo cudni :)
<ivoks> susilice za ves su super stvar
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSaO2PlMFTU
<ivoks> Mmike: kak ne bi bili, ne mogu se odlucit jesu li francuzi ili englezi
<Mmike> ne to
<Mmike> tulavi su
<Mmike> k'o lumbadra na korculi
<Mmike> pre malo ih je pa se inbreedaju
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> susilice za ves su super ako nisu kondenzacijske
<Mmike> k'o ova koju ja imam doma
<Mmike> koja je dio vesmasine
<Mmike> to nije super
<Mmike> one odvojene, to je presuepr
<ivoks> dobro je rekla
<ivoks> common sense about responsitbility
<ivoks> ne znam zasto ljudi u tom liku vise nekog, ne znam, borca za, ne znam opet, istinu? slobodu? neki k?
<ivoks> vide
<ivoks> on je samo pijun :)
<ivoks> a ovih na tom otocicu ima 91000
<ivoks> a imaju svoj aerodrom
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Islands
<ivoks> ima ih nekoliko
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Lanac - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29175#msg29175
<ivoks> Cars are banned from the small island just like its Channel Island neighbour, Sark. Unlike Sark, bicycles are also banned. However, Herm does allow quad bikes and tractors for the locals.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.sealandgov.org/
<ivoks> http://www.herm.com/
<SilverSpace> koji lik http://www.fruitsofthesea.demon.co.uk/sealand/gallery.html
<SilverSpace> cak je pucao na britanski razarac jer se priblizio platformi
<ivoks> pa znas sta cu ti rec
<ivoks> oni tam imaju internet
<ivoks> s obzirom da prakticki vlada bezakonje
<ivoks> mozes staviti sto god zelis :)
<SilverSpace> kak se vip zuri sa racunom
<rsedak> SilverSpace: mozda im treba novaca?
<SilverSpace> i meni treba
<rsedak> primjetio sam da je prije valuta bili a 21-og u mjesecu sada je 17-tog
<rsedak> SilverSpace: p aonda ne pricaj na telefon :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 140kn nije puno 
<rsedak> ja razmisljam da kada mi izadje ugovor za godinu dana, da otkazem pretplatu. iz fore, da vidim da li cu tada moi raditi na prepaid :-)
<rsedak> prije par godina mi je 100Kn mjesecno bilo dovoljno i vise nego dovoljn ona prepaid
<rsedak> danas se pitam sto toliko placam :-)
<SilverSpace> ja je imam samo radi interneta
<rsedak> ima smisla, mene to kosta 100Kn/mj za web'n'walk
<rsedak> istina ja to imam kao backup ADSL-u
<Mmike> rsedak, jesi li razmisljao o SIPu?
<rsedak> nisam, nacuo sam d aje to jeftinija varijanta
<rsedak> ali mijenjati mob zbog toga? imam Nokia E66
<SilverSpace> :)
<robi052> koji moze biti razlog da odbija login na gnome uz poruku pogresna sifra, a preko ssh se s tom sifrom mogu ulogirati?
<Mmike> ja sam toliko razocaran tom nokiomE66 da je to uzas
<rsedak> robi052: postavke u PAM?
<robi052> pokusam sam instalirati neki web panel za hosting da vidim kako to izgleda
<Mmike> em mi baterija jedva traje 2 dana
<Mmike> em je mobitel usporen i cesto se blesira, pogotovo kad bluetooth imam upaljen
<robi052> pa je instalirao i chrootuid
<Mmike> em ima toliko losih brija, bas onak
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> i jos mi od nedavno ne rade nit nokiamaps
<robi052> rsedak .... ok budem pogledao 
<rsedak> Mmike: slazem se, imas staru karticu? ili novu? naime sa starim karticama (ja ju imam od '99) je velika potrosnja
<robi052> kako moraju biti?
<robi052> mislim ono osnovno
<robi052> kasnije vratim samo da se uspijem ulogirati
<Mmike> rsedak, imam godinu dana staru karticu, jer sam tek unutar godinu dana presao na vipnet
<rsedak> robi052: daj pastebin sadrzaj /etc/security/gdn
<rsedak> Mmike: hm, ond aje stvarn okoma
<robi052> rsedak tesko ... ne u konzoli sam
<rsedak> robi052: nije gdn, nego dgm, moja greska
<robi052> ni novi user ne dopusta login
<rsedak> onda mi pasteaj na private sadrzaj
<rsedak> da ne trolamo kanal
<robi052> ok ... BRB 
<rsedak> robi052: koja distra?
<robi052> ubuntu 10.10
<rsedak> tnx
<Mmike> rsedak, kao, smartphone, a ne mogu nista s njime! Nemam posteni kalkulator! Nema postene stoperice! Nema postenog PDF ridera! Nemrem ju syncat s nicim osim s windozama. Bas, onak, zalosno :(
<rsedak> Mmike: slazem se, li  nakon hrpe ispadanja isz ruku moje djece i dalje radi :-)
<rsedak> otiso
<robi052> nema one datoteke
<Mmike> rsedak, radi i HTC Legend moje drage, meni je 505 puta ispao iz ruke, ubit me htjela svaki put :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj se aluminij malo 'nagulio' :)
<Mmike> ja bih da imam tethering, da imam pdf reader normalan, posteni kalkulator i postenu stopericu. drugo mi ne treba.
<Mmike> Medjutimi - nema :)
<rsedak> robi052: uh, ekipo ima li tko dihnut U10.10? da pomogne robi052?
 * Mmike je 1004
<rsedak> Mmike: daj molim te pogledaj imas li /etc/security direktorij i u njemu gdm datoteku?
<robi052> niti sudo mi ne dozvoljava vise
<rsedak> robi052: to mi izgleda da je ipak PAM postavka, na prvu loptu
<rsedak> da ti ne odlazi disk?
<rsedak> sektori u kojima su datoteke pam sustava? :-)
<robi052> rsedak ma sjebao sam s ovim cpanelom sto sam ga instalirao
<rsedak> robi052: dogadja se i najboljima
<rsedak> robi052: imas li direktorij /etc/security *
<robi052> da
<robi052> access
<robi052> groups
<robi052> limits
<rsedak> AAAA, sorry, my bad, /etc/pam.d/gdm
<rsedak> a prosli tjedan sam ljudima objasnjavao razliku izmedju ta dva direktorija
<robi052> ok ... BRB
<robi052> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi tu veze imao cpanel
<rsedak> s cpanelom mozas svasta napraviti :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, nemam
<SilverSpace> kao sto ? sjebat ubuntu :)
<robi052> #%PAM-1.0
<robi052> auth    requisite       pam_nologin.so
<robi052> auth    required        pam_env.so readenv=1
<robi052> auth    required        pam_env.so readenv=1 envfile=/etc/default/locale
<robi052> auth    sufficient      pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup nopasswdlogin
<robi052> @include common-auth
<robi052> auth    optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so
<rsedak> SilverSpace: valjda i to? :-)
<robi052> @include common-account
<robi052> session [success=ok ignore=ignore module_unknown=ignore default=bad] pam_selinux.so close
<robi052> session required        pam_limits.so
<robi052> @include common-session
<robi052> session [success=ok ignore=ignore module_unknown=ignore default=bad] pam_selinux.so open
<robi052> session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<robi052> @include common-password
<robi052> ops 
<robi052> je li se vidjelo
<rsedak> robi052:  sve je ok, samo da procitam
<rsedak> je (s)vidjelo (mi) se :-)
<rsedak> robi052:  ajde sad /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<robi052> kako da ode na private a ne na kanal?
<rsedak> robi052: nema veze, jos malo pa smo gotovi :-)
<robi052> #
<robi052> # /etc/pam.d/common-auth - authentication settings common to all services
<robi052> #
<robi052> # This file is included from other service-specific PAM config files,
<robi052> # and should contain a list of the authentication modules that define
<robi052> # the central authentication scheme for use on the system
<robi052> # (e.g., /etc/shadow, LDAP, Kerberos, etc.).  The default is to use the
<robi052> # traditional Unix authentication mechanisms.
<robi052> #
<robi052> # As of pam 1.0.1-6, this file is managed by pam-auth-update by default.
<robi052> # To take advantage of this, it is recommended that you configure any
<robi052> # local modules either before or after the default block, and use
<robi052> auth [success=1 default=ignore] pam_unix2.so nullok
<robi052> auth requisite pam_deny.so
<robi052> auth requisite pam_permin.so
<robi052> te tri postavke jedino su
<SilverSpace> auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<robi052> to nije dobro?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<rsedak> cini mi se da bi trebalo biti success=2
<robi052> a ovo default=ignore?
<rsedak> zapravo ne
<SilverSpace> gledam kod mene je ta linija drugacija
<rsedak> SilverSpace: kako je kod tebe?
<rsedak> kad jos nisam instalirao U10.10 :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: nisam ni ja na njemu
<rsedak> ok sto pise kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> na natty sam
<SilverSpace> auth [success=1 default=ignore] pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<SilverSpace> tu je razlika
<robi052> odem probati
<rsedak> robi052: daj baci i /etc/pam.d/ssh
<rsedak> robi052: nemoj probavati
<robi052> cat: /etc/pam.d/ssh: Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija
<rsedak> common-auth se koristi od svih servisa 
<robi052> kaze nema takve datoteke
<rsedak> robi052: daj baci i /etc/pam.d/sshd?
<robi052> # PAM configuration for the Secure Shell service
<robi052> # Read environment variables from /etc/environment and
<robi052> # /etc/security/pam_env.conf.
<robi052> auth       required     pam_env.so # [1]
<robi052> # In Debian 4.0 (etch), locale-related environment variables were moved to
<robi052> # /etc/default/locale, so read that as well.
<robi052> auth       required     pam_env.so envfile=/etc/default/locale
<robi052> # Standard Un*x authentication.
<robi052> @include common-auth
<robi052> # Disallow non-root logins when /etc/nologin exists.
<robi052> account    required     pam_nologin.so
<robi052> # Uncomment and edit /etc/security/access.conf if you need to set complex
<rsedak> robi052: imas li datoteku /etc/nologin?
<robi052> ne
<rsedak> huh
<robi052> pam.unix.so se nigdje ne spominje u onoj prije datoteci
<rsedak> ok, sto kaze tail -f /var/log/messages kad se prijavljujes u gnome?
<rsedak> robi052: kojoj datoteci?
<robi052> common-auth
<robi052> a ovo je 8.04 sto spominju na forumu
<rsedak> nazalost ne mogu ti sada vise pomoci, morao bih instalirati U10.10 kako bi usporedio , iz ovoga ne vidim razlog zasto se nece logirati iz gdm
<robi052> ok ... hvala
<robi052> budem jos malo pogledao
<rsedak> naime: auth    requisite       pam_nologin.so omogucuje da ako imas datoteku /etc/nologin tada se korisnici ne mogu prijaviti u sustav
<rsedak> ta direktiva postoji u gdm, ali ne i u sshd
<rsedak> pogledaj sto ti govori tail -f /var/log/messages kad se prijavljues u gnome
<robi052> ok
<robi052> hvala
<rsedak> ode mojih 2Cent na paypal-u :-)
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> kako sam glup
<Mmike> o, kako sam glup
<Mmike> gnjavim se s apacheom iza haproxyja da mu ubiijem SSL2
<Mmike> a ispred haproxyja imam pound koji terminira ssl :)
<Mmike> eh! :)
<rsedak> Mmike: nisi glup nego zaboravan
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/froyolegend/
<SilverSpace> opet je odgoden froyo za legenda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja vjerujem da se froyo na legendu nece nikada desiti
<Mmike> volio bih samo znati zasto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hoce to je gotova stvar
<SilverSpace> to su sluzbeno objavili
<Mmike> Dok sluzbeno ne objave da, eto, ipak nece :0
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nece se desiti
<ivoks> svasta je htc sluzbeno objavio
<SilverSpace> vodafon je dobio
<SilverSpace> i trebalo jucer za sve ostale izac
<ivoks> ali ti nisi
<SilverSpace> ali su naisli na bug
<ivoks> 2.1 su za hero odgadjali pola godine
<ivoks> ja ga nisam nikad docekao
<SilverSpace> pa odgodili na par dana 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pomiri se s time da nece izac
<Mmike> ja jesam
<Mmike> tj, cura se pomirila
<Mmike> velim, zanima me samo zasto
<Mmike> dal' je hardverski pre slab
<Mmike> dal' licence
<Mmike> dal' neki drugi bedovi
<ivoks> koji procesor ima?
<ivoks> hero ima neki 400mhz i rekli su da je preslab za froyo
<ivoks> a u biti, froyo radi na njemu brz nego 2.1
<SilverSpace> 600
<ivoks> ono sto ne radi je sense
<SilverSpace> da i na legend
<ivoks> froyo je zeznuo htc
<CrazyLemon> 528 ima hero :) 
<ivoks> ljudi ostaju pri starim mobitelima jer su s novim androidom postali bolji
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> to se htcu ne svidja :)
<SilverSpace> zato i zavlace
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> CrazyLemon: who cares; to je zenski telefon :)
 * ivoks -> DeFrost 6.1
<CrazyLemon> pfft..pravu mušku bradu ima hero! :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti koristis linode?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> imas nesto gore da mogu kliketat?
<Mmike> nekiweb?
<ivoks> init.hr
<Mmike> ivoks: nemas beda s latencijama?
<ivoks> nemam nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si sam instalirao ubuntu, ili ti oni stave, daju root passwd, pa ti vozis?
<dru||d> rijesen pam problem
<dru||d> napomena: ne instalirati vise DTC 
<dru||d> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ti odaberes sustav, oni ti daju
<ivoks> nije bas da instaliraju, imaju image
<ivoks> to je xen
<Mmike> i dobijes roota gore i radi sta hoces?
<Mmike> ne moram se drkat s cpanelima i neznam cime
<ivoks> desire je samo dual band?!
<ivoks> Mmike: to nije hosting, to je tvoj OS, naravno da dobijes roota
<Mmike> fakat ti ok radi site
<ivoks> IRC mi je na linodeu isto
<Mmike> irc? imas irc?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> client
<Mmike> koji kufer je strongbox?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - Capo13 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29176#msg29176
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto bi netko kupio ovaj nexus s
<SilverSpace> bas mi se ne svida
<SilverSpace> http://www.google.com/nexus/#!/gallery
<Mmike> http://theunlockr.com/2010/06/07/how-to-root-the-htc-legend/
<Mmike> silverspace, zake ne probas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pise ispod, u postovima, lik, da je dobio 2.2 sa legendom
<Mmike> tj, da ga je tak kupio
<ivoks> koje lose vino
<ivoks> tak me glava boli
<Mmike> psenicna piva karlovacka
<Mmike> opce glava ne boli
<ivoks> karlovacko ima psenicnu?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> ps aux | awk '{print $2, $4, $11}' | sort -k2r | head -n 20
<SilverSpace> nm-applet
<SilverSpace> je prvi
<Mmike> ivoks, dakako, mislio sam na ozujsku
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29177#msg29177
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne radi ti bas ta skripta
<Mmike> meni je prvi thunderbird
<Mmike> a java mi zdere jedno 10 puta vise
<ivoks> meni chromium
<Mmike> java mi otela gigu a thunderbird 120 mb
<Mmike> chrome imam oko 30 procesa svaki otme oko 10M
<SilverSpace> 5.0 nm-applet5.0 nm-applet
<ivoks> meni je chromium 1., 2., 3., 5., 6., 7.... 28
<ivoks> 18.
<ivoks> $ ps aux | awk '{print $2, $4, $11}' | sort -k2r | head -n 20 | grep chromium | wc -l
<ivoks> 16
<ivoks> tolko o stedljivosti :)
<drac0> o cem vi to?
<ivoks> nemojte mu rec
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> on se s nama ne igra cijeli dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da chromium zdere
<drac0> pa zdere da, i ova osmica zdere isto
<drac0> al je brz hebiga
<ivoks> o trnoruzici i sedam prascica
<SilverSpace> meni prvi 5.0 nm-applet
<SilverSpace> hebemu
<SilverSpace> drac0: ps aux | awk '{print $2, $4, $11}' | sort -k2r | head -n 20
<SilverSpace> hm trebao sam ubaciti civija dodatak
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> 7
<ivoks> pas masters... najgore je kad zaboravis lozinku
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> rijeseno
<budz0r> dobar dan
<budz0r> decki kaj kazete na to da apgrejdam forum
<SilverSpace> cuj sad ovog
<budz0r> SilverSpace: pa dosta mi rootanja :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mislim
<budz0r> pa moramo bit ap tu dejt
<budz0r> baza se bekapira
<Mmike> drac0, 8mica?
<Mmike> drac0, o cem t ito, mlim te? :)
<Mmike> molim te, jel
<Mmike> budz0r, ugasi forum, napravi backup svega tako da mozes lagano to vratiti nazad, stavi novi forum, provjeri da radi, upali ga nazad
<Mmike> stavi veliki naglasak na ovo 'tako da mozes lagano to vratiti nazad'
<Mmike> u slucaju sranja, dakako :)
<drac0> Mmike, chromium 8mica
<Mmike> a, to
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> meni to automatski dolazi
<Mmike> imam koji imam
<Mmike> i radi mi fakat ok
<budz0r> Mmike: ok
<Mmike> jedino ff koristim za websranja, jer ima firebug i 1001 djidju koje su pre super
<budz0r> Mmike: vec jesam
<Mmike> budz0r, ugasio forum?
<Mmike> ugasio u kontekstu stavio u /var/ww/forum (ili di je vec) index.html koji veli 'sorry, radimo
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> onda ovo sve tar.gzao nekud da mosh samo pretocit nazad
<Mmike> i backup baze, naravno
<Mmike> Dobio opomenu od vipa
<Mmike> opet
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> i oni su debili
<ivoks> neplatiso
<Mmike> platio
<Mmike> al' krivi poziv na broj
<Mmike> i nemrem to stornirat
<ivoks> a jebiga :)
<Mmike> jer sam skuzio 2 dana kasnije
<Mmike> i zovem vip i kazem
<Mmike> i zena veli nema problema
<Mmike> dodje mi opomena
<ivoks> mene zivcira sto nemaju uvijek isti pozivni broj
<Mmike> reko, platio
<Mmike> veli zena, niste
<Mmike> reko, jesam
<ivoks> pa pobogu, imamo ugovor, stavi isti bbroj
<Mmike> i poazem joj i sve
<Mmike> aaa, ok, pardon
<ivoks> :]
<Mmike> e, chaky
<Mmike> tak cu ti ubit tog bota
<Mmike> uglavnom, kaze ona pardon, kao, trosak opomene cemo ukinuti
<Mmike> ok, reko
<ivoks> ProLiant DL120
<Mmike> sad mi je opet dosla opomena i 120 kuna troskova opomene :)
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> http://www.leaseweb.com/en
<ivoks> 32 eura za dedicated server
<ivoks> mjesecno
<Mmike> jel?
<ivoks> 42 eura:
<ivoks> Dell PE 860
<ivoks> Dual Core Xeon 3050
<ivoks> 1GB DDR2
<ivoks> 1x160GB SATA2
<Mmike> fali mi u chrometu ona strelica k'o u firefoxu... da mogu kliknut na to nakon kaj pejstam url
<ivoks> 1 x 100Mbps Full-Duplex
<ivoks> 4000 GB (Standard network) *
<SilverSpace> drac0: kod mene je 10 chromium
<ivoks> pa ovo uocpe nije lose
<budz0r> sve je proslo vise manje ok, jedino kaj su nestale avatar slichice
<ivoks> pa kaj radite?
<ivoks> nisu nestale
<ivoks> nego je forum onesposobljen
<ivoks> pa ti nece ni pokazati attachmente
<Mmike> ivoks, ti ne pratis uopce kaj se desava :)
<ivoks> je li?
<budz0r> a ha, znaci ne pokazuje slichke u maintenance modu
<budz0r> aj da vidimo
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;attach=5;type=avatar
<ivoks> da, ovo je moj avatar
<ivoks> a drek :)
<ivoks> ajde, pusti ga
<ivoks> a 75 eura dobijes 4GB rama, 1TB diska
<ivoks> quad core x3210
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' to toogood to be true?
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> jedan klijent mi se upravo seli tamo
<ivoks> bas da usporedim sa VPS na linodeu
<budz0r> i dalje se ne vide avatari
<budz0r> pas machku
<ivoks> Greška u bazi podataka
<ivoks> Pokušajte ponovno. Ako ponovno dođe do ove greške, obavijestite administratora.
<ivoks> budz0r: ^^ obavjestavam :)
<ivoks> jesi napravio update baze?
<ivoks> ili si samo prekopirao phpe?
<ivoks> puno tog ne radi
<budz0r> prekopirao php
<ivoks> niti jedan topic
<budz0r> ok, vracham u maint
<ivoks> ajde, updejtaj bazu pobogu
<ivoks> procitaj UPGRADE
<budz0r> ma tko je vidio chitat :)
<ivoks> to se inace tak ne radi, al ajde, nije tako bitan site
<ivoks>  Sesvete: Zapalila se cisterna s   plinom. U tijeku evakuacija hotela  
<ivoks> netko me stalno zove
<ivoks> i trazi Hecimovica Mersada
<budz0r> sad vidim gresku, prvi puta mi se nije prijavila
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sesvete--zapalila-se-cisterna-s--plinom--u-tijeku-evakuacija-hotela/909741/
<Mmike> ivoks: aj bas javi kad vidis
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> hosting
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1OBqrfIQOM
<Mmike> to je novi top gear?
<Mmike> nisam ih gledao stoljece
<Mmike> super su mi :)
<Mmike> budem ovo s gustom pogledao :)
<ivoks> 'pass the moons of jupiter'
<ivoks> kak je popljuvao opel :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> super su mi kak seru po BMWu 
<Mmike> uvijek :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a po francuzima? :D
<budz0r> decki nikaj od apgrejda
<budz0r> moram sve vracat na staro
<budz0r> tema se raspada u novoj verziji smf-a
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlHISryGUYQ
<ivoks> predobri
<Mmike> budz0r, :) 
<Mmike> Ajmo, tko ima losiji 22" LCD s HDMIjem od mene?
<budz0r> vracam sve na staro
<SilverSpace> budz0r: hebiga kad ides popravljati nepokvareno :))
<budz0r> a jebga
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> koja glupost izrecena na dnevniku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, reci
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/100206/Webber-zadnje-cetiri-utrke-vozio-polomljen.html
<SilverSpace> ma rekli da da su dokumenti kreptirani sa 256 znamenki
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> to je staro :0
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> hahahahaah 
<Mmike> 'past  the moons of jupiter'
<Mmike> :):)::)
<Mmike> predobro
<Mmike> ivoks: to je nova epizoda?
 * Mmike se grozi!
<Neuromanc> jutro
 * SilverSpace jede sir Paški
<SilverSpace> i mandarinke
<SilverSpace> slatko slana konbinacija
<ivoks> past the moons of jupiter
<ivoks> that's how far i'd go to *not* driver vectra
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> drive
<ivoks> al buraz, mondeo je more exclusive nego bmw 3ka :)
<ivoks> a ford mondeo st220 je ekskluzivniji od aston martin db9 :)
<Mmike> steta sto stig nije vozio te aute
<ivoks> jesi vidio vectru kak ne skrece? :)
<ivoks> kotaci u jednu, auto u drugu stranu
<ivoks> al, to je 5. najbrzi salonski auto u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> it's faster tham AMG!
<ivoks> isus
<ivoks> moram prestat pisat
<budz0r> forum vracen na staro
<budz0r> nikaj od apgrejda
<ivoks> kak nikaj?
<Mmike> e, a
<ivoks> ne znas?
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: razleti se dizajn
<budz0r> ne vide se gumbici
<budz0r> i sve se zmrda
<budz0r> gumbici forum, pomoc, trazi...
<budz0r> nestanu
<budz0r> odnosno sitni su i u njima uopce nema teksta
<budz0r> eto to je jedna stvar
<budz0r> onda oni pri vrhu desne strane, Ubuntu, ubuntu-HR, Forum, Wiki..., tog uopce nema
<budz0r> ja brijem da je to dovoljno razloga
<ivoks> pa popravi sve to :)
<budz0r> lol, to bi 3 dana popravljal :))
<budz0r> budem to probao lokalno dignut kod sebe
<budz0r> pa bum se poigrao sa temom
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: primjer particija - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6915.msg29178#msg29178
<budz0r> a i mogli bi promjenit temu
<budz0r> rebranding
<SilverSpace> da uvjek je sa tim themama problem
<budz0r> SilverSpace: kaskamo 4 verzije smf-a
<SilverSpace> meni jedan sam updejtao  wordpres pa mu se sve razletelo
<SilverSpace> i jos me napao radi toga
<chaky> budz0r: novija verzija smf-a je vaznija nego tema.
<SilverSpace> tko je uopce themu slagao 
<SilverSpace> jel h00s ??
<chaky> mislim da smo temu pokupili od nekih stranaca
<Mmike> a kaj fali ovom forumu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/irclogs/
<SilverSpace> opa radi opet
<budz0r> gibam, navratim kasnije
<ivoks> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/
<ivoks> od njih treba pokupiti
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<ivoks> idem do tereteane
<hbogner> opa, od kad ides u teretanu?
<dodobas> od sad :D
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> teretana mu se zove Bila
<hbogner> lol
<ivoks> dakle, baterija drzi...
<ivoks> pa imam u zgradi teretanu
<ivoks> besplatnu za stanare
<ivoks> pa ono, steta ne iskoristiti
<drac0> cuj liqa
<drac0> cudim se da nema neki server u zgradi, ono samo za stanare :)
<SilverSpace> od kud znas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi prosetao pseto
<drac0> jesam popodnevnu
<drac0> vecernji lov je malo kasnije ;)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na koliko si nagurao dropbox?
<rsedak> hbogner: i st oje bilo kava ili nofci? 
<ivoks> Don Juan Assange: Dvije Šveđanke u dva dana
<drac0> predao se majstor
<drac0> al mene vise interesira ovo kad krene sad s bankama i korporacijama :)
<hbogner> rsedak, nista za sad, ja joj reko kolko bi ju to doslo, ona se naljutila :D
<drac0> hbogner, lol :D
<hbogner> naravno, ona je u drugom gradu, pa ni kavu jos nisam dobio :D
<drac0> hbogner, trebao si joj predloziti pushing/lizing pa bi se obradovala sva :)
<drac0> neces je ni dobiti
<ivoks> pa imam server u zgradi
<hbogner> drac0, ti imas fetis na debeljuce, koje imaju moju kilazu?
<ivoks> samo nije od stanara, vec moj
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<rsedak> hbogner:  tako ti i treba kad prijateljicama stalno radis besplatno i onda se "odjednom" sjetis naplatiti minuli rad :_
<SilverSpace> hbogner: 4.5 samo
<hbogner> rsedak, a kaj ces kad sam takav :D
<drac0> hbogner, e sad bi ti samo manekenkama rahiticnim servisirao :)
<ivoks> naljutila se?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja na 2.75 :(
<rsedak> hbogner: ja nista :-)
<hbogner> lol drac0 
<hbogner> rsedak, :D
<ivoks> pa sta ju nisi utjesio
<hbogner> ivoks, da, zato jer joj nisam rekao ranije :D
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> pa onda kazes 'e dobro, sad znas koliko to kosta, pa znas na cemu smo'
<hbogner> a sad dalje s poslovima koje naplacujem :D
<ivoks> 'cim nagovorim curu na manage trois, zovem te'
<hbogner> lol
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> je pa duzna ti je 
<ivoks> to uopce nije smijesno
<drac0> big time
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ok, ja nebi nju, ja bi radje njezinu frendicu, na je komad :D
<SilverSpace> lol koji lik ovaj ivoks 
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> hbogner: jel ti cura zna za to?!
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta pa tako i treba biti, a ne gay ko onaj geyttel :)
<ivoks> sram te bilo, smrade jedan
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, pa s tom drugom frendicom stalno i pricam o seksu, naravno dok je moja cura s nama :P
<ivoks> onda nagovori curu i super
<hbogner> :P
<rsedak> hbogner: onda kaj ne odradite jednu trojku? :-P
<ivoks> nije ti to tak tesko
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> jedna lezi, a druga... isto lezi :)
<ivoks> joj dosta... idem
<ivoks> idem trcat i vozit bicikl
<hbogner> ma rjesit cu ja to s ovom kad ju vidim, lova naravno, a ovo cu u slobodno vrijeme diskutirati :D
<ivoks> US treasury stockpiles billions in flawed $100 bills
<ivoks> bahahaha
<ivoks> A snag in the printing process left up to 30% of the notes with a blank patch on the face, US network CNBC reported.
<hbogner> kako sam umran, od 8 sam u gradu, uzduz i poprijeko, od crnomerca do utrina i svuda sastrne
<Mmike> ivoks odjednom? :0
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti sad palamudis 
<drac0> hbogner, utrina?
<rsedak> jel netko cuo sto  Cantoni i 7.12. u francuskoj?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kako si natukao 4.5 , slao invite ili kako?
<drac0> hbogner, sta nisi navratio na velebitsko hebemu mu misha maloga
<hbogner> drac0, da, znam da si tmao negdje, ali bio u guzvi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dosta na twitteru
<hbogner> i jedva docekao da se vrtim doma
<drac0> cuj ti ovaj SilverSpace, majstor natukao 4.5 gige pasmatr
<drac0> koji zidov :D
<drac0> ma chifut
<SilverSpace> i jos imam pola gige 
<drac0> fraj?
<hbogner> lol. pa kaj ti drzis gore?
<SilverSpace> treba samo instalirati 
<drac0> kaj si to uploado mjesec dana
<hbogner> ja sad preko dropboxa sibam curi slike i filmove :D
<drac0> on curi siba slike i filmove, a masta o frendici, e moj hbogner ne bu valjalo :)
<hbogner> drac0, multipraktik
<drac0> bolje da sibas frendicu :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne imam zauzeto 1.5
<drac0> dobro si nabubao to
<hbogner> drac0, eto vidis kako je meni zabavno :D
<drac0> hbogner, cuj savjet jedan
<SilverSpace> http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program.html
<hbogner> reci drac0 
<drac0> ak imas sta i hg-a robe, sad to reklamiraj, bubunut ce u stecaj za koji dan ;)
<hbogner> pa i ne bas, samo ono na faksu, ali vise nisam nadlezan za to, a to sve radi kako treba
<drac0> SilverSpace, jedino ako imas us citizenship :)
<drac0> a ovaj chrome notebook
<drac0> kopija maca
<drac0> i sta ce im fuckin vga izlaz omg
<drac0> daj se vise skinite s tim hebenim oldtimerom
<drac0> dobro da disketu nema
<drac0> i lpt port
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat taj vga
<drac0> al ga kenjaju
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu odhebat ovu moju kabelsku
<drac0> no shit sherlock :)
<SilverSpace> i opet antenu na krov
<SilverSpace> ukinuli mi najbolji sportski kanal
<SilverSpace> kako je nasto split posro se kit u uvali dodaš malo luka evo ti hajduka dodaš malo side evo ti torcide
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> to je dugo trajalo
<ivoks> pol sata sam bio dole i odma telefon
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Ured, obrada teksta - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29179#msg29179
<ivoks> inace, u pocetku su se sve navijacke skupine zvale Torcida
<ivoks> splitska Torcida je sve sto jos veze hrvatski nogomet s medjunarodnim
<ivoks> igra nije na nivou, navijaci su debili
<ivoks> uprava je komatozna
<ivoks> jedino sto imamo je cinjenica da je Torcida osnovaca 1950., kada i mnoge druge Torcide :)
<ivoks> al od sad idem svaki dan u teretanu
<ivoks> bicikl, trbusnjaci, vjezbe za ruke, orbitrek...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: svidilo ti se
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bicikl se vozi vani, a ne u teretani :P
<SilverSpace> oo da 
<obruT> btw. u surfshopu snizenje bordova...
<obruT> navratio danas, elanovi modeli na 50%
<SilverSpace> http://shop.angrybirds.com/collections/birds
<obruT> za flow nisam siguran, mozda isto 50%
<SilverSpace> kolika im je cijena uopce
<obruT> pa ovaj jedan model koji sam gledao je snizen sa 2800 na 1400 kn
<obruT> u biti ga je kolega gledao, a ja sam skicnuo i svidja mi se :)
<obruT> opa ! upravo mi je vrisnuo dpkg ! shit, u log izbacio call stack trace
<obruT> shit, nije valjda da me nova memorija jebe
<SilverSpace> opa nadogradilo se 
<ivoks> obruT: moja daska me jos sluzi
<ivoks> obruT: ne znam kakva mora izaci da mi zamijeni ovu koju imam
<ivoks> najvecu :)
<ivoks> http://www.elansnowboards.com/en/products/all-mountain/el-grande
<obruT> ma ja ciljam na laksu opremu...
<ivoks> jebiga, ja imam povecu nogu :)
<ivoks> pa si ne mogu uzeti poni-daske
<hbogner> heh, ti imas povecu nogu, kaj ja onda imam :D
<ivoks> al mi trebaju novi vezovi
<ivoks> http://www.elansnowboards.com/en/products/bindings/neon-black
<ivoks> nisu losi ovi
<ivoks> http://www.elansnowboards.com/en/products/bindings/neon-green - ovi me pak podsjecaju na vettela
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/deklarirana-lezbijka-amber-heard-razgolitila-se-i-pokazala-cime-je-zavela-svoju-partnericu/527420.aspx
<ivoks> koja steta :/
<ivoks> vise nema kofficea
<ivoks> http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<obruT> imam jedno lejmersko pitanje obzirom da sam sad prvi put instalirao 64bitni linux na svoj stroj :P
<obruT> na doticnim sustavima je normalno da postoji lib -> lib64 i lib32 direktorij s libovima
<ivoks> da
<obruT> znamo da libovi obicno imaju libpero.so.x.t.z a libpero.so je link na doticni
<obruT> zasto bi kod mene neki paket na 64bitnoj distri u lib32 imao doticni symlink, a u lib64 ne ?
<ivoks> ne as
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> libpero.so ce postojati samo ako si instalirao -dev paket
<ivoks> zato da mozes pokretati staticke 32bitne programe
<ivoks> dok za 64bitne imas sve, pa mozes i kompjalirati
<ivoks> brijem
<obruT> staticki kompajlirani programi obicno imaju ukompajlirani library
<obruT> i oni obicno trose .a libove
<ivoks> lol, da
<ivoks> mulac
<obruT> pazi foru, instaliram libxp-dev jer zelim nesto iskompajlirat
<obruT> doticni se instalira u lib (sto je symlink na lib64), unutra ima fajlove libxp.6.x i link libxp.6, ali nema libxp.so
<obruT> paket ia32-libs ima hrpu libova, medjuostalim i taj, a ima i symlink na njega
<obruT> kuzim da je to compatibility za 32bitne programe
<obruT> ali mi nije jasno zasto ovaj 64bitni nema to :P
<ivoks> nema libxp.so?
<ivoks> brijem da je to onda bug
<obruT> lako ja dodam rucno link, ali mi je malo tupavo ako mi je distra 64bitna
<obruT> evo isto za libXmu
<hbogner> laku noc ljudofi
<obruT> nist, rucno sam linkao i sad se skompajlirao, ali sam malo neurotican :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<obruT> ajme, ovaj jedan program je napisan u pascalu, treba fpc za njega :)
<ivoks> obruT: mislim da je to bug
<ivoks> obruT: reportaj
<ivoks> bome... sa zadnjim defrostom/cyanogenom baterija traje ohoho
<ivoks> vjerojatno su iskljucili debug :)
<ivoks> Egipat: Mossad nam je ubacio morske pse u more
<ivoks> pa jao, debila
<ivoks>                       198M  198M     0 100% /persistent
<ivoks> ups
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Firefox - trikovi - jerski - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5526.msg29180#msg29180
<ivoks> koji je ovaj HNS lakrdija
<SilverSpace> oo tek ce se vidjet
<ivoks> http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/health/2010/12/07/fighter.pilot.claustrophobia.cnn?hpt=C2
<ivoks> poso
<PsyTrance> pozdrav :D mislim da sam ubio x server, sada sam samo u konzoli
<PsyTrance> kako se vratiti?
<ivoks> metodom ozivljavanja
<ivoks> usta na usta
<PsyTrance> probo
<ivoks> restart gdm
<PsyTrance> brb
<drac0> ivoks, drzi baterija huh? :)
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> stvarno je dobar ovaj banshee
<PsyTrance> jok
<PsyTrance> mogu jedino rebootat -.-
<SilverSpace> start
<PsyTrance> to znam
<ivoks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4154/
<SilverSpace> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> restart gdm
<ivoks> doslovno upises u terminal 'restart gdm'
<ivoks> ako to ne radi, onda gdm nije startan, pa 'start gdm'
<PsyTrance> evo uspio sam se vratiti
<PsyTrance> zahvaljujem
<drac0> od hvala se ne zivi
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> nisi vidio onog svecenika
<PsyTrance> a sto trenutno mogu :)
<drac0> ivoks, svecenika? :)
<drac0> don kachunko i sinovi ltd.
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> neki lik se zrtvuje, pa hoce bit jamac svima
<ivoks> i onda ekipa ne vraca kredit, pa mora on
<ivoks> ostane mu 4kn svaki mjesec
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> al on je sretan jer je pomogao drugima
<drac0> hahahahaaa :D
<ivoks> pa reko... ima Boga, jer netko mora poslati takve budale
<ivoks> to se ne moze desiti kroz evoluciju
<drac0> sta ces, pazi covjek na karmu
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes vidio ovo https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<drac0> SilverSpace, jos na androidu
<ivoks> sale: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4154/
<ivoks> pa tweetdeck ja koristim na telefonu
<ivoks> cek, netko koristi nesto drugo na telefonu? :)
<SilverSpace> da ovo je za chrome
<drac0> so what?
<SilverSpace> da ne treba onaj hebeni air
<drac0> u svakom slucaju tweetdeck je zakon
<ivoks> pa imas gwibber
<ivoks> bome ovaj plugin za firefox...
<ivoks> svaka cast
<SilverSpace> gwibber je prelos
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj nisi znao za taj nadojeb prije
<ivoks> http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20101206/googles-andy-rubin-shows-off-prototype-motorola-tablet/
<ivoks> konacno google maps koji stane na karticu
<ivoks> vektori umjesto slika
<sale> ivoks: super je ehtip, koristim ga dosta dugo
<sale> blah, koma sam. Odoh.
<ivoks> ok onda
<SilverSpace> zgodan ovaj Motorola Android tablet
<drac0> nije los da
<drac0> serem po tome stalno, al jos cu se navuci na to :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta nece san na oci?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> vec dvuje noci
<drac0> salicu vruceg kakoa i da vidis
<drac0> il daj netjaku neku tavu nek te okine po bulji
<drac0> :)
<drac0> nis ja gotov
<drac0> odoh se bacit u horizontalu
<drac0> noc
<ivoks> When turning to the disk benchmarks under Linux and Mac OS X, Ubuntu 10.10 with EXT4 was nearly twice as fast as Mac OS X 10.6.5 with the Journaled HFS+ file-system when looking at the initial create workload from Compile Bench.
<ivoks> Ubuntu and EXT4 really destroy Mac OS X and Journaled HFS+ when it comes to the PostMark benchmark where it is nearly ten times faster.
<ivoks> Mac OS X managed to pull a lead over Ubuntu 10.10 with a disk/file-system test when it came to running the PostgreSQL server where it was about four times faster than the Linux operating system.
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> dakle, ovo je porazavajuce
<ivoks> kamo ovaj svijet ide
<ivoks> OSX na servere, Linux na desktop
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-08
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29181#msg29181
<Mmike> ivoks, de url
<SilverSpace> odoh probati zaspat
<ivoks> ptlo: tebe trebam :)
<ptlo> ajoj :)
<ptlo> reci
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29182#msg29182
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Problemi sa Ati 3870 - luka1002 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29183#msg29183
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj snjeg
<obruT> to se i ja pitam
<obruT> ono zima, a vani toplo
<obruT> a daska place u garazi
<obruT> nesto mi sporo ide tocenje u ovaj postgres :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: reci to Mmike
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> evo utocilo se :)
<dodobas> obruT: a sto tocis? :D
<dodobas> portugizac? :)
<obruT> dvorsko i peristil :)
<SilverSpace> Nokia mozda krene sa android platformom ima nekih naznaka
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pokazi nam te naznake
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uskoro 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2009/jul/06/nokia-mobile-internet-phones
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, jesi gledao kad kaj redis?
<MmikeMRMA> o sto ga upilase sa lenonom
<sale> loool http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/pretuceni-ecclestone-reklamira-hublot-f1-sat
<SilverSpace> sale: LOL
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: key-value store...
<dodobas> slicno kao memcached...
<dodobas> i svi drugi key-value storovi
<dodobas> nisam koristio, ako to pitas
<dodobas> nisam imao potrebe
<MmikeMRMA> aha
<MmikeMRMA> to me zanimalo, a-la memcached je to
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> thnx :0
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/app_menu_place-1.png
<Mmike> OK, pazite sad ovo
<Mmike> Imam nesto paketa za upgradeirati
<Mmike> i nisam
<Mmike> nego sam rekao 'apt-get install twinkle'
<Mmike> i sad mi se gnome razletio :)
<dodobas> a tko jos trosi gnometu....brrrr
<obruT> dodobas: sta ti trosis ?
<obruT> osim droge i alkohola.. :)
<dodobas> obruT: ovisi na sto mislis?
<obruT> ako ne trosis gnome, trosis ?
<dodobas> pekwm
<MmikeDOMA> ma trosi gnome
<MmikeDOMA> samo nit ne kuzi :)
<obruT> onda kad pokrenes neku gnome aplikaciju onda ti se digne cijela gnome skalamerija
<obruT> ili kde aplikaciju pa se digne cijela kde skalamerija :)
<obruT> a nazalost, kad tad ces morat pokrenut nesto od tog dvoje :P
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_94adc.png
<obruT> ja volim non-DE-dependant aplikacije, ali jebiga, voli ekipa gnome/kde
<dodobas> nemam gnome apliakcija...
<dodobas> gtk da... gnome ne
<obruT> pa to je lijepo... s cim przis cd-ove ?
<dodobas> xburn
<dodobas> hmm, to sam prije...ima nesto cek
<dodobas> xfburn
<dodobas> ali se zbilja ne sjecam kad sam zadnji put nesto 'przio'
<dodobas> eventualno neki ISO za instalaciju
<obruT> xfburn je od xfce-a
<dodobas> ali nije gnome... nego gtk
<dodobas> gnome-doc-prepare     gnomevfs-cat          gnomevfs-mkdir
<dodobas> gnome-doc-tool        gnomevfs-copy         gnomevfs-monitor
<dodobas> gnome-keyring         gnomevfs-df           gnomevfs-mv
<dodobas> gnome-keyring-daemon  gnomevfs-info         gnomevfs-rm
<dodobas> gnome-open            gnomevfs-ls           
<dodobas> tj je sve od gnometa...sto imam na racunalu
<dodobas> vjerojeatno mi niti ne treba...nego ostalo od davnih dana
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, reci ps -ef | grep gnome
<dodobas> ps -ef | grep gnome
<dodobas> dodobas  27212 27208  0 14:41 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --color gnome
<MmikeDOMA> ok :)
<dodobas> ali ti ne vjerujes pa ne vjerujes...
<SilverSpace> nevjerni toma
 * MmikeDOMA trazi backup soluciju
<obruT> bolje trazit backup soluciju nego izgubljeni backup :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj brijete
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima smisla da backupservera (samo malo phpa i 200njag megi postgres dumpa) drzim na dropboxu?
<obruT> ako kriptiras prije uploada, da :)
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<MmikeDOMA> dobar savijet :) thnx :)
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, 
<MmikeDOMA> ili tko vec :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima neki linux-alat a-la mcaffee security scanner za websajtove?
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<chaky> drac0: pingao si me jucer
<drac0> chaky, jesam
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: bio je onaj neki scanner za linux... kak li se samo zove...
<obruT> nisam to nikad imao potrebe za upogonit...
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> treba mi sad neki taki bilokaki
<MmikeDOMA> tj, kak da provjerm dal' neki sajt fura ssl2 ili ssl3?
<MmikeDOMA> ili oba, ili nijedan?
<chaky> drac0: jucer puknem cyanogen 6.1 na desire, i zapne na boot animaciji :)))
<chaky> pustio 5 minuta, pa onda izvadio bateriju i krenuo ponovno
<chaky> 2. put je proslo
<drac0> chaky, ja malo probao cayu al nakon defrosta neki mi je sugav :)
<drac0> puno bolje mi radi defrost
<chaky> cyanogen mi je ostavio samo 90 MB praznog prostora, a defrost 144
<drac0> uzasno kako je to responsive a samo 10% oc
<drac0> s time da defrost daje 129 mega slobodno
<chaky> brb
<chaky> e kod mene 144 bez onog dodatnog paketa programa
<chaky> vazno mi je samo da ima market, dalje cu ja sam :)
<drac0> e da tako i kod mene nesto, 129 s onim paketom
<drac0> radi ko vurica
<drac0> vidim da ekipa kaze da opet postoji onaj led bug na 6.1
<drac0> kod mene sve ok ovaj put
<chaky> i kod mene
<drac0> sad mi radi i gallery i music
<drac0> a sada, u ocekivanju godota :)
<drac0> 6.1a
<chaky> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw dobro mi izgleda ovaj google notebook [samo da nije vga-out]
<drac0> ha
<drac0> liq koji je napravio docky sad radi za canonical
<drac0> na unity afkors :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> rooteri
<ivoks> pa nemoraju bas svi dobit vozacku, pobogu
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> mislim, nedamo ljudima da imaju pistolje
<ivoks> ali im damo tonu tezak lim koji vozi skoro brzinom metka
<SilverSpace> 2.2.1
<drac0> oy SilverSpace, si ziv
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta 2.2.1 :)
<drac0> pa to je staro ...
<drac0> vidim vec ima beta custom gingera
<drac0> vec se kuha naveliko 2.3
<drac0> u custom loncu
<drac0> :)
 * drac0 ide pogledati novu epizodu the walking dead ...
 * ivoks ide do ureda
<ivoks> prvo cu zapalit jednu, pa do ureda
<ivoks> drac0: znas kad sam mobitel punio?
<ivoks> prije 34 sata
<ivoks> i jos mi je 1/3 ostala
<ivoks> a u tom sam periodu imao sat vremena razgovora preko skypea@wifi
<ivoks> jedno 30ak minuta GSM razgovora
<ivoks> 10ak poruka
<ivoks> ni ne znam koliko mailova/tvitera...
<drac0> idesh!
<ivoks> UMTS/GPRS je stalno upaljen
<drac0> ivoks, defrost 6.1?
<ivoks> sve se stalno synca
<ivoks> i... flashao sam OS na telefonu :)
<ivoks> da, 6.1
<drac0> ma dobro to flashanje OS-a, to kao da ne cuga bateriju :)
<chaky> ti si kao ona reklama za Tomato s ovim glumcem
<drac0> al istina brutalno drzi bateriju
<drac0> chaky, lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks u jaguaru, i brblja li ga brblja ... :D
<chaky> da da
<drac0> ili kod frizera
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a teretana kaj danas nista
<drac0> dobro ok moze biti i u teretani onoj koju ima u zgradi, halo sused :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ima cajta jos, the night is young :)
<ivoks> kad se vratim
<ivoks> mislim, nije da ima radno vrijeme :)
<ivoks> mogu kad god hocu
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Problemi sa Ati 3870 - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29184#msg29184
<SilverSpace> dosada danas
<ivoks> je li?
<ivoks> meni bas i nije
<ivoks> zove klijent da ne radi stroj
<ivoks> da skratim pricu
<ivoks> kupim novu plocu, ne radi s novom plocom
<ivoks> kupim novo kuciste, ne radi s novim kucistem
<ivoks> i onda skuzim da je problem u sugavoj memoriji od 150kn
<drac0> :)
<drac0> neiskustvo
<ivoks> sad imam atom plocu s dva mala kucista
<ivoks> nije, isao sam provjeriti memoriju
<drac0> ivoks, uvijek ali uvijek furaj rezervne dijelove sa sobom
<drac0> ovo tipa sto najvise furas u strojevima
<ivoks> prvo na sto sam posumnjao je bila memorija
<drac0> ok znam sad da furati ecc memoriju nije bas jefitno al ok
<ivoks> ma taj stroj je jedan jedini takav
<ivoks> s atom plocom
<ivoks> rekao sam, vise mi se isplati kupiti novi stroj nego platiti parking
<ivoks> i naravno, kada sam odlazio od klijenta, docekala me kazna na sajbi
<ivoks> ne, lazem, lik je upravo printao kaznu
<drac0> ouch
<SilverSpace> sevke ko sa razglednice http://is.gd/ioCNz
<drac0> SilverSpace, stari moj tebi treba ovakva razguzena emancipirana hr poslovna zena da ju malo utjesis
<SilverSpace> drac0: lol
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29185#msg29185
<drac0> oggy rastura po forumu, as usual
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ako pobijete 200njak ljudi, vani cete za to dobiti 10 godina
<SilverSpace> ma sprdacina od suda
<drac0> 200njak za koje se zna
<ivoks> prvo ga osude na 5, pa na 17, pa na 10
<ivoks> nek se odluce vec jednom
<drac0> fuckin jadno
<drac0> treba to sve na giljotinju
<ivoks> a blaskica? prvo na 40, pa na 8
<ivoks> to je APP
<SilverSpace> netjak rastura Angry Birds
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Mreža] Odg: Problem sa spajanjem na bežičnu vezu - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6893.msg29186#msg29186
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - idovecer - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29188#msg29188
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - idovecer - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29187#msg29187
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29189#msg29189
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro treca smjena
<dodobas> yello
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29190#msg29190
<drac0> idu mi na kitu ovi klinci vani sto rokaju s petardama
<drac0> stari moj ak ulovim jednom pa odem doma kod njega, zavezat cu mu staroga za radijator dok me derem mamicu
<drac0> pa nek tatica i sinchek gledaju
<hbogner> lol
<MmikeDOMA> pribavio desire :)
<MmikeDOMA> tj, sutra idem po njega :)
<MmikeDOMA> nisam imao karticu pa ga nisam mogo platit  :)
<dodobas> jel se moze s fusermount dohvatit cifs?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, op-op bit ce rootanja :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - zvacet - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29191#msg29191
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, jeps
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, odmah :) brijem da necu nit palit froyo :)
<ivoks> bootam stroj s telefona :)
<ivoks> sick! :D
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> netko boota stroj s telefona, netko ne zeli ni rootati, ah ...
<SilverSpace> tko to 
<drac0> ima nekih koji ovo ne znaju pa cisto da se upoznaju s materijom :) http://bitURL.net/avvd
<drac0> SilverSpace, onaj tko pita
<SilverSpace> ne skita
<SilverSpace> i otpala ti kita
<drac0> osam
<drac0> nos ti posran
<drac0> na qurcu te nosam
<SilverSpace> krivo ti sat ide
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29192#msg29192
<SilverSpace> 6,30 je
<SilverSpace> tek
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: imas magicnu naredbu?
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, jbg
<MmikeDOMA> google?
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<MmikeDOMA> mount.cifs nesto
<MmikeDOMA> sam sec
<SilverSpace> ! pitanje
<SilverSpace> ! pitanja
<drac0> ?? pitanje
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanje' is not defined.
<drac0> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<SilverSpace> fuck
<drac0> ?? SilverSpace
<ubuntu-hr> 'SilverSpace' is not defined.
<SilverSpace> to je to
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA:mount.cifs nije isto sto i fusermount
<drac0> sjecam se ovoga prije par mjeseci :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, e, a, kaj ti u biti zelis postici?
<SilverSpace> drac0: da
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: zanemari...vidim da nisi kompetentan
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> http://img.uphaa.com/uploads/300/plane-car.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.uphaa.com/uploads/450/bottle-stopper-1.jpg
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29193#msg29193
<SilverSpace> jebena cesta http://www.mediadump.com/post/dangerous-roads/Los-Caracoles-Pass-1.jpg
<dodobas> e da je tu driftat... :D
<ivoks> 18:36 < dodobas> MmikeDOMA: zanemari...vidim da nisi kompetentan
<ivoks> topic ^
<SilverSpace> http://www.mediadump.com/post/dangerous-roads/Grimsel-Pass-2.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, meni radi :P
<MmikeDOMA> sad si guglaj sam
<MmikeDOMA> Konacno sam u VPNu sa zenom
<MmikeDOMA> Brijem da ce se sad pretrostruciti telefon
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/avvm
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ja sam sa zenom preko XMPP-a ... gotovo da nemam troskove :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, e, a, jesi pokusavao kad SIP?
<MmikeDOMA> Android moze SIPati, jelda?
<drac0> SilverSpace, narancasta i smedja boja -> taman za ubuntu ;)
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> ali neki linphone bi mogao
<dodobas> tj. nisam jos
<SilverSpace> drac0: 12,5 ??
<drac0> 16:9
<drac0> fora
<drac0> ovo mi je prvi ideapad koji izgleda ok
<drac0> a i specke nisu lose
<drac0> svidja mi se ovaj unibody kavez
<drac0> uzeli su dosta iz thinkpada
<drac0> samo sta to onda znaci za thinkpad ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.racunalo.com/images/stories/2010/lenovo-ideapad-u260-03%281%29.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/ioTgO
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, to je lap za tebe ;)
<MmikeDOMA> koji?
<drac0> a sigurno ne onaj u ormaru :)
<drac0> pa ovaj ideapad u260 o kojem pricamo
<drac0> drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/avvm
<drac0> SilverSpace, bolji mi je smedji, ugodniji za oko, ko govno :)
<drac0> to je 'shit brown'
<dodobas> ima tko kakvu sip cetralu za isprobati? :)
<drac0> ko i warty sto je bio, tema je bila 'shit brown' :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: da ti ova uvalijezicinu http://www.todayifoundout.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/long_tongue2.jpg
<drac0> taman za suleta da malo pocisti
<drac0> stari moj ulovi ti rodju ko pitonchina :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, ovo je lap za tebe http://youtu.be/6SFNaYGhqG0
<SilverSpace> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<civija> drac0: ping?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29194#msg29194
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, o, ad
<MmikeDOMA> o, da, to jest
<MmikeDOMA> onaj 'directshare', to je to ;)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, daj jos neki topgear clip dobar
<drac0> da da, dobar je
<MmikeDOMA> e, vi
<MmikeDOMA> desirelije
<MmikeDOMA> kak' syncate telefone s linuxom?
<MmikeDOMA> backupirate kontakte i kalendar i sve?
<SilverSpace> drac0: jono
<SilverSpace> drac0: da pitam jono kak napraviti goldcard na ubuntu :))
<drac0> SilverSpace, gledam
<drac0> SilverSpace, pitaj :D
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: vidio si onaj sa atomom?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: eto...
<dodobas> registrirao se na ekiga.net
<dodobas> instalirao sipdroid i radi...
<dodobas> linphone i jos neka app mi nisu bas radili...
<dodobas> zvuk u K totalnom
<drac0> ovaj jono je ludjak zesci :D
<drac0> al ima moj lap :)
<ivoks> it's so quick, it can destroy your entire face
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, o, da
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ono je presuper
<MmikeDOMA> uz atom, koji je presuper
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, woha!
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, cek da se ja regam pa da te nazovem!
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: dodobas@ekiga.net ...
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md3C1v-oa1I
<drac0> boobies :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ekiga te nece nazvat
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: hmm, codecs incompatible...
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<MmikeDOMA> imam neki onaj twinkle
<MmikeDOMA> mozda ce to raditi
<MmikeDOMA> navodno je ekkiga u kurcu
<MmikeDOMA> Radi!
<MmikeDOMA> Ha! :)
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> opet isto?
<MmikeDOMA> ok, idem probat s twinlkeom
<dodobas> sad nije niti dosao...
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<MmikeDOMA> nece se spojit djubre
<MmikeDOMA> sam malo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29195#msg29195
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ti doslo kaj?
<dodobas> nista...
<dodobas> da ja probam?
<MmikeDOMA> ceksec jos
<MmikeDOMA> nece mi se regat twinkle
<MmikeDOMA> sam malo
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad ce tvoje pitanje? :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, zovem te
<MmikeDOMA> se desava kaj?
<dodobas> nope
<MmikeDOMA> aj ti probaj mene opet
<dodobas> u cek...
<MmikeDOMA> cek, sroko sam si ekigu
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<dodobas> probaj sad
<dodobas> opet codecs...
<MmikeDOMA> zvonilo mi je
<MmikeDOMA> aj zovni opet
<dodobas> pukla mi je mreza...pa se nije registrirao...
<MmikeDOMA> eo zovem
<MmikeDOMA> veli mi no common codec
<dodobas> za zvoni...i codecs incompatible...
<MmikeDOMA> nesh sam citao da ekiga ne radi iza NATa
<MmikeDOMA> al' ovo se ne cini k'o to
<MmikeDOMA> a twinkle mi se nece spojit
<dodobas> ali ja sam iza nata...
<MmikeDOMA> i ja :)
<dodobas> imam... g722 pcma pcmu speex gsm bv16
<MmikeDOMA> okcek
<MmikeDOMA> da vidim 
<MmikeDOMA> to je sve ok
<MmikeDOMA> ne radi 
<MmikeDOMA> neznam koji kufer
<dodobas> mozda je do aplikacije na telefonu
<dodobas> mmike da probam?
<drac0> kenja mu se :D
<drac0> to je to za ovaj put
<drac0> bye-bye folks
<SilverSpace> :=))
<SilverSpace> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/12/08/video-of-current-unity/
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: hebemu...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, nemrem sad, ceksec
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ma, nemrem natjerat twinkle da se spoj
<MmikeDOMA> sa ekigom ja tebe nemrem nazvat jer sam iza nata
<MmikeDOMA> ekiga ima taj neki bug
<MmikeDOMA> navodno
<MmikeDOMA> kajjaznam :)
<dodobas> ma samo probaj nazvat... bilo cim :d
<drac0> SilverSpace, vidi liqa molim te :D http://youtu.be/qIlRQm5AwaQ
<drac0> hahahahaaa :D
<drac0> 2:46 :D
<SilverSpace> da vidio neki gan
<SilverSpace> dan*
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwimc4cvUmQ&feature=related
<drac0> lol
<drac0> koja njuska
<SilverSpace> gledaj kad crnjo izleti iz ormara
<SilverSpace> Android 2.2 OTA update for HTC Legend to begin tomorrow
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ipf5l
<ivoks> idem u teretanu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol kad ce to VIP srediti :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jos se nadas? :)
<drac0> nada umire zadnja :)
<ivoks> ts... tak sam ja gledao za hero
<ivoks> kao 'pustili su ga prije dva tjedna'
<ivoks> a tele2 nis... :)
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> Vodafone UK updated the Legend to Froyo back on the 15th of November.
<drac0> a i vodafone je kasnio pun qurac
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> aj bok
<drac0> a ovaj je isto ljencina zesca
<drac0> aj boq
<ivoks> a znas kaj je najgore
<ivoks> taj htcov froyo je smetje
<drac0> daj vise napravi taj goldcard pas mather nemrem te vise slusat :)
<ivoks> e da!
<drac0> idem van s psetom
<ivoks> zaboravio sam napomenuti
<ivoks> kod baterije
<drac0> da?
<ivoks> jucer sam u teretani i muziku slusao
<drac0> a daj ne seri :D
<ivoks> ono, bas sam opalio po telefonu
<ivoks> a on me ujutro docekao sa 60%
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> evo, skoro 48 sati nije vidio uticnicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Problemi sa Ati 3870 - luka1002 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29196#msg29196
<drac0> idem sad u krug oko naselja s psetom pa cemo gps roknuti da vidim
<SilverSpace> poceo se puniti i bezicno
<drac0> moja baterija se isto drzi, sad je na 33%
<drac0> nis odoh, l8r
<SilverSpace> bok
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, daj mi pricaj malo o froyou
<MmikeDOMA> dal' da pricam curi ili ne
<hbogner> ode ja spavat, ujutro moram na bus u 6:15
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: gle ovo je sluzbeno da 9.12 pustaju 
<SilverSpace> e sad kaj ce reci vip
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome mi se raspao natty
<SilverSpace> nakon updajta
<SilverSpace> tj. nece u xise
<drac0> back
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta nisi bas od rijeci
<drac0> vidis da te MmikeDOMA pita da mu malo pricas o froyi :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: sjebo sam natty
<drac0> da vidim :)
<drac0> sta bi
<SilverSpace> sad sam u konzoli
<SilverSpace> nece x dic
<SilverSpace> trebam cekat update
<SilverSpace> opet cekaj
<drac0> :D
<drac0> hebate ti bus crko od cekanja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> evo da te utjesim
<drac0> frend uzeo wildfire za neku sicu u vipu
<drac0> rootao i stavio cyanogenmod
<drac0> radi ko vurica
<drac0> al za wildfire radi unrevoked :P
<SilverSpace> skuzio zasto legend se nece rootat
<SilverSpace> nece ni sa goldcard
<SilverSpace> morao bi dovngredat boot loder
<SilverSpace> da bi ga mogao rootat
<SilverSpace> daju se samo rootat sa < verzijom od 0.43
<SilverSpace> a moj je 0.43.0001
<SilverSpace> tak da ne pomaze mi ni goldcard
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, taj wildfire je onaj mali/
<drac0> da, onaj mali :D
<MmikeDOMA> Frendica to ima
<MmikeDOMA> sporo za popizit
<MmikeDOMA> tj, u odnosu na legend je sporo
<MmikeDOMA> vele da je brzi od heroea
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, stock je uzas sporo i jadno
<drac0> al cayo leti na tome
<MmikeDOMA> Jel? Brijes da si to uzmem? Naime, manji je puno za nositi od desireta.
<drac0> ma kakvi
<drac0> dizajr is d vej
<MmikeDOMA> zasto?
<SilverSpace> nije manji
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Problemi sa Ati 3870 - dbuday - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29197#msg29197
<SilverSpace> cak je siri
<MmikeDOMA> ok, wildfire nema 3G, nema GPS i nema WiFi
<MmikeDOMA> pardon, ima 3G
<SilverSpace> ima i gps
<CrazyLemon> a i ima i WiFi
<MmikeDOMA> kak pricam gluposti, da
<drac0> lol
<drac0> kaj ti muljas
<drac0> odi na gsmarena pa usporedi :)
<drac0> ima sve, ali nema amoled ekran i tu rezu
<drac0> to je najgore
<drac0> ovo ostalo se sve da prozvakati
<drac0> dok recimo legend barem ima amoled ekran
<drac0> al nisu mogli staviti, prvo nestalo je amoled ekrana kad je buzz izlazio, a drugo previse bi konkurirao dizajru s obzirom na specke
<MmikeDOMA> a koja prednost amoleda?
<MmikeDOMA> manji je i laksi je, to mi je prednost
<MmikeDOMA> jedina
<MmikeDOMA> a sad, kajjaznam, ak velis da super radi sa cigogagegenom
<CrazyLemon> ako zelis kupit neki novi telefon..pogledaj si malo ZTE Blade :) za malo para odličan telefon :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://ezinearticles.com/?HTC-Wildfire-Vs-HTC-Desire&id=4448271
<MmikeDOMA> cuj kaj lik pise :0
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3077&idPhone2=3337
<drac0> ekipica
<drac0> ima tko bolji savjet od ovoga
<drac0> http://www.lime-technology.com/
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, sto je to?
<drac0> nesto slicno za fileserver
<drac0> unraid
<drac0> frend slaze
<drac0> bit ce hrpa diskovlja
<drac0> par tera
<drac0> cca 8-12 tera
<drac0> hrpa videa
<drac0> i fotki u raw formatu
<drac0> unraid mi izgleda jos ok s ovom forom kad trazi neki fajl ne spina sve diskovlje nego samo disk na kojem se nalazi taj fajl
<drac0> manji wear and tear
<drac0> usteda struje
<drac0> neke ostale prednosti i ne vidim na konkurenciju
<drac0> sad kad me kicka ovaj bot chakyev :)
<SilverSpace>  lol
<CrazyLemon> MmikeDOMA http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade-3391.php   cjena mu je oko 150€ :) al ga moraš naručit preko interneta.. :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: i onda te ovi hebu na carini
<CrazyLemon> to sve iz EU dolazi..zašto bi te jebali?
<SilverSpace> zbog zakona o telekomunikacijama
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, nema smisla to
<SilverSpace> cetifkata
<MmikeDOMA> desire dobijem prek firme, utopim PDV
<SilverSpace> desire kod vipa frend uzeo za 700kn
<SilverSpace> ukljucen u tarifu 1G prometa
<MmikeDOMA> ovisi o tarifi, ad
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> al' gledam taj wildfire
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma mozes ti dizajr ubost i za 9 kn, al pretplata frende fino dere
<MmikeDOMA> bogme, da :)
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, 
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj ne wildfire
<MmikeDOMA> tj, zakaj ttf display nevalja?
<drac0> pa jesi pogledao onaj link
<drac0> nije samo ekran u pitanju
<drac0> proc je banana
<drac0> manje memorije
<MmikeDOMA> proc je k'o na legendu, a legend radi ok
<drac0> a vjeruj mi ekran je koma
<MmikeDOMA> jest, al' mogu karticu stavit
<MmikeDOMA> ma, to moram vidjet... neznam kaj znaci 'koma'
<drac0> na dnevnom svjetlu nis ne vidis
<drac0> jedino u mraku
<MmikeDOMA> pa ne vidis nit na desireu
<drac0> bome vidis
<drac0> tek kad sunce dere drito po ekranu ne vidis
<SilverSpace> vidis kitu
<SilverSpace> majmunovu
<drac0> ha
<MmikeDOMA> pa neznam
<MmikeDOMA> legend ima amoled
<MmikeDOMA> i po suncu se jedva vidi
<SilverSpace> ne vidis ni na jednom na suncu
<drac0> SilverSpace, to sto ti na legendu imas gore staklo preko amoled ekrana to je nesto drugo :P
<MmikeDOMA> e, a, kaj je gingerbread? to je novi, 2.3?
<ivoks> ha?
<drac0> da
<ivoks> amoled se dobro vidi na suncu
<drac0> ivoks, ova dvojica kenjaju
<SilverSpace> kenja ti cucak 
<drac0> bome kenja :)
<SilverSpace> ako mu ti dozvolis
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> daklem
<MmikeDOMA> pazi ovo
<MmikeDOMA> 11:45:52 PM) mario.splivalo@gmail.com/HomeC33E2EC0: e, a, kak se tebi desire vidi po suncu?
<MmikeDOMA> (11:46:11 PM) Gordan Kresic (gmail): ne vidi se po suncu :)
<MmikeDOMA> (11:46:20 PM) Gordan Kresic (gmail): užas
<SilverSpace> daklem uzmi desire i ne kenjaj
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ti znas da nema vise desirea sa amoledom?
<MmikeDOMA> [11:47:04 PM] Mario Splivalo: kak se tebi desire vidi po suncu?
<MmikeDOMA> [11:47:19 PM] Nikola Pavkovic: pah... ne ko nokia
<SilverSpace> ni jedan se ne vidi na suncu
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kaj to znaci?
<ivoks> da htc nije imao dovoljno amoleda, pa novije serije dolaze sa LCDom
<ivoks> zadnji desire sa amoledom si u zagrebu mogao kupiti u srpnju
<MmikeDOMA> kak' to mogu prepoznati?
<ivoks> ne znam :/
<ivoks> nisam istrazivao
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ima ako imas vezu u vipu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: eh...
<ivoks> uglavnom, vise se ne proizvodi desire sa amoledom
<ivoks> jer ne mogu pokriti potraznju
<drac0> znam ja
<drac0> daklem
<MmikeDOMA> e, a
<drac0> na kutiji ti pise AMOLED
<MmikeDOMA> ovo: http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirez/overview.html ?
<drac0> ako ne pise onda je SLCD
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: po serijskom broju
<drac0> imas i foru sa serijskim brojem
<drac0> zguglaj
<MmikeDOMA> uglavnom, legend ima AMOLED, right? 
<drac0> al iskreno, neces vise sigurno naci amoled desire
<drac0> ima da
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, da si kupim wildlife :)
<drac0> your call :)
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/13/spot-the-difference-htc-desires-slcd-versus-amoled/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - josun - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29198#msg29198
<SilverSpace> opet mi se ne spava
<SilverSpace> opet mi se ne spava
<MmikeDOMA> ja cu popizdit
<MmikeDOMA> kupit cu si SonyEriccsson K750turboInjection
<drac0> :D
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> gdje god citam
<MmikeDOMA> svi vele da se amoled ne vidi na suncu 
<MmikeDOMA> kak se sad vama dvojici jedinima vidi? :)
<drac0> to sto citas pise ekipa koja nema desire
<drac0> nego ga je imala pol dana na testu
<drac0> kad pojacam osvjetljenje do kraja, ekran vristi
<drac0> osim ako ti sunce dere drito po njemu, onda ne naravno
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, velim ti, s 2 frend apricam upravo
<MmikeDOMA> i jedan i drugi vele da se vani - ne vidi
<MmikeDOMA> jedan je kupio desire pred 2 mjeseca, drugi ga je kupio cim se pojavio
<drac0> sad sta drugi pisu, znam sta imam hebiga, a i na plotu pise ... :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa pretpostavljam da jedan ima amoled drugi nema
<drac0> hmm ok
<drac0> ne znam sta da ti kazem
<drac0> ja to vidim
<drac0> ovi su mozda kratkovidni il sta vec :)
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> meni se na suncu najbolje vidjela nokia 3330
<ivoks> dvije boje i bok
<MmikeDOMA> meni se e66 vidi na suncu - jedva
<ivoks> ali od svih ovih u boji koje sam imao, desire se najbolje vidi
<ivoks> e90 - nis
<drac0> magic isto nis
<drac0> koma
<MmikeDOMA> neznam, eto, neznam.... 
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, pikni si N1 ;)
<drac0> u svakom slucaju
<ivoks> android :)
<MmikeDOMA> "Thus, if you are going in for the HTC smartphone it is better to opt for the HTC Wildfire than the HTC Desire." :)
<drac0> vidjeh wilda s cayom i fakat ok radi
<drac0> sad ekran, proc, memorija, manje bitno :)
<ivoks> ne znam, meni je ruzan
<ivoks> toliku plohu ima, a tako mali ekran
<MmikeDOMA> "The HTC Desire: As mentioned above the HTC Desire resembles the HTC Wildfire in looks. If you compare it to the Wildfire it does not have commendable features like the above. The video quality is not good and the user only gets 120MB for installing applications. The voice dialing is absent in the phone and there is no DivX and XviD video playback. The phone also has a non hot swappable memory card and thus lacks many of the po
<MmikeDOMA> sitive features of the HTC Wildfire."
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' to ovaj sere, ili?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, pa neki ti SilverSpace proda svoj legend i mirna bosna :D
<ivoks> da, sere
<drac0> ovaj vise nece srati da ne moze rootati, a tebi ide amoled ekran :)
<ivoks> ok, hot swapable memory card?
<ivoks> to mozda nema :)
<drac0> ovo za aplikacije je nebitno kad imas app2sd
<ivoks> ja imam 6GB za aplikacije :D
<ivoks> lazem, 2GB
<ivoks> 6GB mi je fat
<drac0> uostalom to govori za eclair
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<ivoks> al ok, fotic i nije neki najbajniji
<ivoks> cini mi se da je hero radio bolje fotke
<MmikeDOMA> ama
<ivoks> ne znam, nebitno mi to
<MmikeDOMA> fotic je irelevantan
<MmikeDOMA> imam fotic, jebemu
<SilverSpace> pitam ja vas koliko vi uopce hodate na suncu sa telefonom
<drac0> ivoks, cime si formatirao sd karticu?
<SilverSpace> to je obicna kenjaza
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj?
<drac0> cuj ovoga sad
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, svako ljeto 3 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> hebo vas sunce
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa ja sam u kajaku, na suncu
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ma da stani si u sjenu ak si na suncu
<drac0> a ako je sunce 12 oclock
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace,  :) joj, daj :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: onda zaroni ispod kajaka
<ivoks> gle ovog sta je ljubomoran, u pm
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to kaj si ti 95% vremena zbuksan doma ne znaci da su svi :)
<ivoks> daj si rutaj taj telefon da te vise prodje PMS
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ne moze, sad ima novi izgovor
<SilverSpace> ma to je kenjaza cisto kenjanje 
<drac0> sta ono bijeshe?
<ivoks> drac0: formatirao? pa sa rescueom :)
<SilverSpace> koj ce vam kujac root
<SilverSpace> to je isto preser
<drac0> hahaha :D
<SilverSpace> ko i lumeni sa overclock
<drac0> ivoks, bootloader, ja pomislio da si sa stroja formatirao :)
<SilverSpace> zamisli ima brze racunalo za jednu sekundu
<drac0> SilverSpace, opet si poceo kenjati
<drac0> i sad mislim da cu ubit oko
<ivoks> kak je preser?
<ivoks> jel preser sto ti imas roota na svom kompu?
<MmikeDOMA> e, a kaj je sa 2.3?
<MmikeDOMA> kad to ide gore?
<drac0> soon but not yet :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 2.3 ce ici samo na mobace s 1ghz
<drac0> imas vec custom rom 2.3
<ivoks> dakle, desire only za sad
<ivoks> desire i nexus one
<MmikeDOMA> aha, nije izaslo jos?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> desire je u biti nexus one na stereoidima
<drac0> ceka se nestrpljivo modani defrost 2.3 :)
<drac0> yupp
<drac0> cek sta nema evo isto ghz proc
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<drac0> no nebitno
<drac0> bitno da ide na desire
<SilverSpace> radi desire je i google otkantao htc
<drac0> nije
<drac0> nego radi para
<SilverSpace> pa da
<drac0> samsung ce im za manje para napraviti N2
<drac0> koji ce biti smece
<SilverSpace> kad su ovi slozili bolji mob
<ivoks> pa oni su sigurno imali deal
<SilverSpace> i zahebali ih
<ivoks> vec bi ih google tuzio da su ih zajebali
<ivoks> Nexus su showcase telefoni
<SilverSpace> zakaj bi netko kupio on ak ima bolji mob 
<ivoks> google ne zaradjuje na njima
<drac0> al dobar mi je nexus, frend ima
<drac0> onaj trackball je super stvar
<ivoks> da, to je htc zajebo
<ivoks> opticki trackball je sranje
<drac0> a sta ima samo manje memorije i to je to
<drac0> isti device u biti
<drac0> nis bit ce dosta
<drac0> odoh
<drac0> ajte noc
<SilverSpace> noc
<MmikeDOMA> ja i dalje neznam
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: http://www.gsmarena.com/mitsubishi_trium_mars-203.php
<ivoks> zajebi sve ostalo
<ivoks> the phone
<MmikeDOMA> :)))))))))))))
<ivoks> imao je animirani display jos '98. :)
<ivoks> i sokoban
<ivoks> unistio sam tipkovnicu na sokobanu
<ivoks> inace
<ivoks> taj telefon uzrokuje teske glavobolje :)
<ivoks> zato su dodali ovu zelenu gumu
<ivoks> ovo je brat blizanac:
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/mitsubishi_trium_neptune-204.php
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne pomazes mi :)
<SilverSpace> ~:)
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/mitsubishi_trium_geo_@-59.php
<ivoks> pazi ime :D
<ivoks> Mitsubishi Trium Geo-@
<ivoks> da mi je znati koje su droge uzimali....
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/mitsubishi_trium_sirius-254.php
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> moja prva nokia:
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_3330-239.php
<ivoks> tad je vip imao besplatni wap
<ivoks> zato sam uzeto taj umjesto 3310
<SilverSpace> kak ono ide naredba da ne trazi ovisnosti
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> pri instalaciji nekog paketa
<SilverSpace> apt-get
<SilverSpace> ili je to pri dpkg
<ivoks> potome je dosla
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6610-334.php
<ivoks> dpkg --ignore-nesto
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6020-922.php
<SilverSpace> ma trazi me kod ponovnog istaliranja sa apt-get depedencies
<SilverSpace> shebo sam stvar
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e50-1566.php
<ivoks> to je bio dobar telefon
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to su sve tvoji bili 
<SilverSpace> ja sam nokiu imao samo mjesec dana vise se ni ne sjecam koja je bila
<ivoks> i zadnja nokia:
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e90-1857.php
<ivoks> da, to su sve moji bili
<ivoks> trium, pa nokie
<ivoks> i sad htc
<ivoks> nokie sam skoro 10 godina imao
<SilverSpace> ja simens
<SilverSpace> i erikson
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6610-334.php
<ivoks> ovaj je jos dan danas ispravan :D
<ivoks> E50 sam dao bivsoj
<ivoks> 6020 je ubio snijeg
<SilverSpace> i prije legenda LG
<ivoks> 6020 je prilicno cvrst telefon
<ivoks> razbio sam mjenjac u autu s njime :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> popizdio sam sto je krepo, i lupio njime u mjenjac
<ivoks> telefonu nista, a na mjenjacu pukla ona prozirna plastika
<ivoks> koja ide preko sheme brzina
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da, nokie su bile dobre
<ivoks> ali su ujebali sa spavanjem na lovorikama
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> oni izbacuju telefon
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_x2_01-3610.php
<ivoks> gle ga
<ivoks> a nema wifi
<ivoks> nema ni 3G
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-09
<ivoks> koji mulci
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vidit ni jedan link
<SilverSpace> u konzoli sam
<ivoks> koji k ce mu email ako nema 3g i wifi
<ivoks> e7 dobro izgleda
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: s cim da izmjerim kol'ko prometa mi je proslo po portu/IPju u nekom vremenu? iptraf i iftop ne mogu to
<ivoks> al cim vidim symbian, sjetim se... 'cekaj, sad cu ti nesto pokazati'
<ivoks> retrogradno?
<MmikeDOMA> ne, sad pokrenem, ovaj broji
<ivoks> ntop :)
<MmikeDOMA> ):)
<ivoks> to je malo bloated
<ivoks> al tebi ce se svidjeti
<ivoks> grafici i to
<ivoks> statistike
<ivoks> slikice
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> to je prebloated
<MmikeDOMA> plus, ubije stroj
<MmikeDOMA> imao sam to neko vrijeme slozeno pa sam ubio
<MmikeDOMA> treba mi nesto 
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj... zaboravio sam
<MmikeDOMA> ncurses based
<MmikeDOMA> ili tak nesto
<ivoks> iptraf ne moze?
<ivoks> imas tcpdump, pa zbrajaj :)
<MmikeDOMA> trafshow
<SilverSpace> rijeka je imala oblacnih dana kao i london :)
<SilverSpace> ove godine
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam ovo imao: http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_3210-6.php
<MmikeDOMA> presuper je bio mobitel
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da je desirehd vec sad jeftiniji od desire
<MmikeDOMA> A ovo mi je prvi mobitel ikad: http://www.gsmarena.com/philips_diga-145.php
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' je?
<ivoks> a ne, krivo sam procitao
<ivoks> idem spavat
<MmikeDOMA> samehere
<SilverSpace> bemti grrrrrrrrr
<SilverSpace> nikako popraviti natty
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7921
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29199#msg29199
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29200#msg29200
<SilverSpace> Froyo se nadograđuje
<SilverSpace> napokon
<drac0> zdravo
<SilverSpace> Froyo se nadograđuje
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> beckup se radi
<drac0> bas procitao tweet :D
<drac0> reko jel moguce da si docekao haha :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: lol, kaj popustio si?
<drac0> yeah right
<drac0> to mu je official ota update
<SilverSpace> budz0r: sluzbeni
<drac0> sad ce skuzit kad nadogradi da je kuruza
<SilverSpace> drac0: haha
<drac0> pa cuj i je
<SilverSpace> hm stoji ovaj 
<drac0> meni jedino sta je dobro od htc-a je taj dialer, kalendar i ne znam sta jos
<SilverSpace> ne mice se
<drac0> samo ga pusti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pokrece se :)
<budz0r> lol
<SilverSpace> direkni prenos nadogradnje froyo na legend
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> al ga roka vani ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, sjecam se kod mene je to dosta dugo vozilo
<drac0> recimo custom rom duplo brze ide
<drac0> dok je ovaj backupiro pa upgrade na novi ... to traje
<SilverSpace> sad stoji na boot_u
<SilverSpace> onaj bjeli htc
<SilverSpace> scrin
<SilverSpace> jos nekog vraga radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je znojis se, ruke se tresu, frka ha? :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj sad cestitao mi da je nadogradena verzija 3.1
<drac0> SilverSpace, sad ce ti nadograditi i boot pa ces moci goldcard napraviti ;)
<drac0> 3.1? :D
<SilverSpace> da tak je pisalo
<drac0> tko zna sta je to
<SilverSpace> cekam da vidim kaj je to
<SilverSpace> jer jos traje neki k
<SilverSpace> aha Softwer number
<SilverSpace> je to
<SilverSpace> 2.2 je gore
<drac0> i sta kaze froyo, jesi zadovoljan? :D
<SilverSpace> a gle radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da ide glade
<drac0> bitno da si ti zadovoljan
<drac0> da vise ne jechis na kanalu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> vani roka led
<drac0> hebeno
<sale> drac0: ne zadugo. Gingerbread je blizu, pa opet sve ispocetka :-)
<sale> howdy, btw.
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj Jhoos
<SilverSpace> sale: :P
<sale> stigao Chromium translation template u launchpad
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, cek, doso ti upgrade? legalni, od vipneta, po PSu sve?
<sale> SilverSpace: os prevodit?
<sale> MmikeDOMA: legalni? :-)
<sale> nisam znao da postoji ilegalni
<MmikeDOMA> sale, pa ovi, rootkitovski
<sale> lol :-)
<drac0> sale, lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj budi pametan, vidis da se MmikeDOMA raspituje za legenda, uvaljaj mu to sada ;)
<drac0> ups ovo je trebalo na private :D
<sale> :-)
<drac0> nema tu posla, nit je SilverSpace trgovac, nit je MmikeDOMA kupac :)
<drac0> sale, kako tvoj ROOTANI hero?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: da i vec radi na mojem legendu
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, nene, proslo je to vrijeme, legend it will be, samo da mi plate ovi neki kaj mi platit' moraju
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, daj vidi na crno kako se krecu cijene za N1 i desire i ostale ...
<sale> drac0: Elelinux Froyo 2.2, Flykernel, fino clockan s 500 na 700 mHz
<sale> radi 3x brze nego novi
<drac0> sale, nice indeed
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, nemrem na crno, nemrem si PDV odbit onda :)
<drac0> sale, koliko dize temp proca i sistema, jer se grije sta kuciste vise?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj si trebao napravit?
<sale> drac0: nikakva razlika
<SilverSpace> odes na provjeru 
<SilverSpace> i stisnes nadogradi
<sale> drac0: ionako se sam downclocka na 200 mHz kada je iskljucen ekran
<SilverSpace> i sve sam napravi nakon pet minuta
<drac0> lol
<drac0> http://youtu.be/f8YtX-rbXl8
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: Menu>Settings>About Phone>System Updates
<drac0> sale, setcpu ili kernel default?
<SilverSpace> sale: dobro si ga ti naklokao
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, i? Jel' bilo sranja kakvih, jesi moro backupirat kaj, dal' su ti ostale sve aplikacije, jel' ima tethering, kak baterija sad dise, aj pricaj malo!
<MmikeDOMA> Ljudi, neznam dal' znate!
<MmikeDOMA> Ima 2.2 za Legend!
<sale> drac0: kernel default. Cak sam eliminirao taskiller, jer sam kernel ima prehebeni process management koji automatski suspenda neaktivne procese, ali ih digne kada ih ti trebas
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nista sve je ostalo od prije
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: sam bekapira
<MmikeDOMA> Di bekapira?
<drac0> sale, to je default nakon 2.6.34
<SilverSpace> na karticu
<drac0> sale, a i nakon froye nema smisla task killer
<drac0> samo sistem uspori
<sale> yup
<MmikeDOMA> jel?
<MmikeDOMA> zakai?
<SilverSpace> opa nove ikone i adobe reader
<drac0> :)
<drac0> cuj ovoga
<SilverSpace> ii flesh svijetli
<drac0> halo sherlock, kasnis tipa pola godine :P
<drac0> mozda i vise :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj i tebi instalirao flash ligt
<SilverSpace> sad me oci bole
<SilverSpace> nis ne vidim
<MmikeDOMA> sam me zanima dal' ce baterija dulje trajat
<MmikeDOMA> i trebao bi tethering imati?
<drac0> SilverSpace, je dok je bio froyo instalirao je flashlight
<drac0> al bolji mi je torch
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: hotspot
<drac0> pogotovo 'strobe' opcija :D
<SilverSpace> hm nema wallpaper za pocetni scrin tj onaj kad otkljucavas
<SilverSpace> ali ima live wallpaper
<drac0> ja sam mislio da ce prestat jechit kad dodje froyo
<drac0> sad je jos gori
<drac0> ko onaj iz tomato reklame, halo sused
<SilverSpace> hajd ti cucka setat ak ti smeta
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ak ti cucka dovedem, vecerat ce netjaka :)
<SilverSpace> nesko mali je vanpircek
<SilverSpace> samo takav
<drac0> cucak i voli takve :)
<drac0> da se koprcaju :)
<SilverSpace> jucer gadao djecu u vrticu
<drac0> cime? :D
<sale> drugom djecom :-)
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> i kaze teta pogodit ces nekoga
<SilverSpace> nemoj to raditi
<SilverSpace> veli netjak kaj ne vidis da nisam jos nikoga pogodio
<drac0> :)
<sale> *jos* :-)
<sale> mali troublemaker :-)
<SilverSpace> da jos
<SilverSpace> teta pukla od smjeha
<SilverSpace> neki dan je iskocio kroz prozor u vrticu
<drac0> bit ce to problematicno dijete :)
<sale> SilverSpace: lol
<SilverSpace> teta vikala na njega 
<SilverSpace> veli bila je guzva na vratima
<SilverSpace> zajeban
<SilverSpace> do boli
<drac0> treba se ponositi takvime
<SilverSpace> gleda srtunfove i pogodi koji mu je lik naj boljiđž
<drac0> a koji drugi :)
<SilverSpace> bolji
<SilverSpace> hrga
<SilverSpace> on ga prozvao hrđavi
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> shebo mi se natty
<SilverSpace> ponovo ga morao instalirati
<SilverSpace> sva sreca 15min to traje :)
<SilverSpace> sad cekam par dana da ga updejtam
<SilverSpace> sale: koja bolesna reklama bernie
<SilverSpace> grmi vani
<sale> SilverSpace: ludi starac :-)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - idovecer - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29201#msg29201
<SilverSpace> koja je rezulucija kod ovog IdeaPad U260
<SilverSpace> 12,5
<SilverSpace> ne svida mi se
<SilverSpace> IdeaPad U260
<ivoks> strumfeta
<ivoks> kao i vettelu
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDD
<SilverSpace> kaj se kote http://is.gd/ir54B
<SilverSpace> e sad koja je ono aplikacija za instalaciju na karticu
<dodobas> ahh crep...
<dodobas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nginx-full_0.8.53-3ppa5_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/nginx.1.gz', which is also in package nginx 0:0.8.53-0ppa5~lucid
<dodobas> kako ovo rjesiti
<ivoks> dpkg --force-overwrite -i
<dodobas> ne trebam navoditi ime paketa?
<ivoks> trebas, punu putanju
<ivoks> -i je install
<dodobas> uspio sam rjesiti s 'apt-get -f install'
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa sta si rucno instalirao paket?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29202#msg29202
<ivoks>                    description: ATA Disk
<ivoks>                    capabilities: 15000rpm
<ivoks> malo mi to smrdi
<ivoks>                    product: Hitachi HDT72502
<dodobas> iz ppa
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Mreža] Odg: Problem sa spajanjem na bežičnu vezu - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6893.msg29204#msg29204
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Problemi sa Ati 3870 - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29203#msg29203
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Mreža] Odg: Problem sa spajanjem na bežičnu vezu - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6893.msg29205#msg29205
<chaky> SilverSpace: onda?
<chaky> SilverSpace: ohoho, citam na tvitu...
<SilverSpace> chaky: radi sve
<SilverSpace> proslo bez problema
<chaky> ajde neka
<ivoks> no konacno
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> dobro je napisao
<ivoks> 'Grmi i sijeva. Htio bih zahvaliti starijim generacijama na koristenju CFC proizvoda i vozenju Wartburga.'
<ivoks> Sanader pobjegao
<ivoks> ode u Austriju
<ivoks> Ubuntu je tema dana danas
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hakeri-napadaju-protivnike-wikileaksa-ovo-je-rat/527645.aspx
<ivoks> fakat mastercard.com ne radi :)
<ivoks> ali www.mastercard.com radi... nekako... traljavo :)
<ivoks> ipak ne
<ivoks> ode i index.hr
<ivoks> taj pak stalno rikava
<dmaster> prije je radilo sad ne, na forumu sam našao dvije naredbe koje uklanjaju nepotrebne podatke. sad više to nemogu pronaći pa ne znam koje sam naredbe koristio. uglavnom, kad kliknem Sustav>Administracija>Stvaratelj diska za pokretanje ili Upravitelj nadogradnji ne otvara mi ništa, kako to povratit.
<dmaster> recite ako pitanje nije za irc već za forum :
<dmaster> ubuntu 10.10
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mozda nisi u admin grupi
<ivoks> jel ti 'sudo -i' radi u terminalu?
<dmaster> da
<dodobas> e ivoks gdje si ono nasao certifikate za 10€?
<dodobas> ili koliko vec
<ivoks> dodobas: positivessl.com
<chaky> dmaster: 'nepotrebne podatke' ?
<ivoks> dmaster: a ako pokrenes 'update-manager' iz terminala?
<dmaster> ja sam noob za te stvari
<chaky> dmaster: otvori terminal i napisi update-manager
<dmaster> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 26, in <module>     import pygtk ImportError: No module named pygtk
<chaky> pygtk, to je python-gnome paket?
<ivoks> kak to nemas? :)
<ivoks> bas me zanima koje su to naredbe za uklanjanje nepotrebnih podataka
<chaky> python-gtk2 to je paket
<chaky> dmaster: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<chaky> upis u terminal
<dmaster> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done python-gtk2 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chaky> ahaaa
<dmaster> radio sam i chkrootkit, pa sam obrisao one sumnjive file
<SilverSpace> :)
<dmaster> kad napišem sudo -i nedešava se ništa
<dodobas> ivoks: hmm, koliko vidim to je single domain cert... dakle mogu za domena.hr, ali ne i za nesto.domena.hr
<chaky> dmaster: zasto si koristio chkrootkit?
<MmikeDOMA> Prdnia index?
<dmaster> imao sam problema sa routerom, pas išao kao provjeriti root da nije mjenjan
<dmaster> :)
<MmikeDOMA> uopce, ne rade bas nit jutarnji nit vecernji :)
<dmaster> znaju hakeri Å¡ta treba hakat :)
<chaky> dmaster: i koji je bio problem s routerom ?
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: jutarnji radi
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, je, jedva
<dmaster> stalno je tražio (arp) adresu od ugašenog kompa, to sam javio ISP-u i oni su ga sredili. ta adresa koju traži je prije bila od ovog
<SilverSpace> dmaster: cek imao problem sa ruterom pa si iso ubuntu chkrootkitat
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: meni sve brzo otvara
<dmaster> pa sam mislio da je netko nekako uhvatio net promet
<SilverSpace> samo index ne radi
<chaky> dmaster: ajde probaj sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gtk2
<dmaster> radi hvala chaky
<chaky> ostavi se chkrootkita
<dmaster> budem :)
<chaky> to sto ne radi google.com ne znaci da je ubuntu hakiran :)
<dmaster> sve je meni radilo
<chaky> nisi me shvatio :)
<chaky> sve ti se svodi na ovo gore
<chaky> silver, rootaj sada 
<chaky> drac0: nismo vec dugo gnjavili silvera da roota svog legenda :)
<ivoks> dodobas: za sto god
<SilverSpace> chaky: nemam potrebe sad
<ivoks> dodobas: ako mislis na *.domena.com, onda ne
<ivoks> dodobas: za to trebas wildcard cert
<dodobas> ivoks: aha...a taj je muchos dineros :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: uvijek ima potrebe
<ivoks> dodobas: ~150ak $
<chaky> SilverSpace: jeli 2.2.1?
<dodobas> ne kuzim koja im je fora s SSL securty level za ecommerce
<ivoks> dodobas: porez na naivcine
<SilverSpace> chaky: 2.2
<dodobas> koriste 'jacu' enkripciju
<dodobas> ahaa. :)
<dodobas> ali onda nemam Trust logo :D
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: jel' mosh provjerit mi dal' na ovom sajtu radi ssl2?
<ivoks> ssl2?
<MmikeDOMA> secure.365charge.com
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> lik se bunio, hoce da mu maknem ssl2, i maknuo sam, i veli da mu jos uvijek radi
<MmikeDOMA> i ja neznam kak da provjerim
<MmikeDOMA> pa aj ti, bez da ti pricam ista sto sam raido
<ivoks> pa na samom siteu ne radi
<ivoks> ali kada odem na Go, onda radi
<ivoks> a valjda mu nije radio jer se neki elementi na siteu pozivaju s http-a, a ne https-a
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> ttp://cdn.amakings.com/images/nats/bg.gif
<ivoks> http://cdn.amakings.com/images/nats/amakings_header_01.gif
<ivoks> da ne idem dalje...
<MmikeDOMA> cek cek
<MmikeDOMA> odes na go?
<ivoks> i otvori se https://nats.amakings.com/external.php...blablabla
<ivoks> ali pola sitea se ucitava sa http:// jer je neki los web dev stavio apsolutne pathove :)
<MmikeDOMA> s cime si to provjerio?
<ivoks> view source
<ivoks> i iskustvo
<MmikeDOMA> openssl s_client -connect nats.amakings.com:443 -ssl2
<MmikeDOMA> meni se ovo nece spojit
<MmikeDOMA> nit ovo: openssl s_client -connect secure.365charge.com:443 -ssl2
<MmikeDOMA> kad stavim -ssl3 onda hoce
<ivoks> a to te zanima
<ivoks> a nisam gledao koju eksplicitnu verziju ssla podrzava
<ivoks> da, nemas ssl2
<ivoks> to si u apacheu onemogucio?
<MmikeDOMA> Jeps
<MmikeDOMA> !SSL2
<ivoks> ok
<MmikeDOMA> tj, na poundu koji je ispred haproxyja
<ivoks> jer na moj zahtjev novije verzije ubuntua uopce nemaju ssl2 u opensslu :D
<ivoks> pa sad
<MmikeDOMA> Bed je sto mi lik tvrdi da on i dalje ima ssl2
<ivoks> jel ti web na ubuntuu?
<MmikeDOMA> I da popravim :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne, debian
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> openssl s_client -connect nats.amakings.com:443 -ssl2
<ivoks> CONNECTED(00000003)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ssl2 je off....
<ivoks> write:errno=104
<ivoks> openssl u ubuntuu ne zna sto je ssl2
<ivoks> pa ako zelis provjeravati ssl2, ne moze koristiti ubuntu :)
<MmikeDOMA> u 10.04?
<ivoks> ubuntuu je ssl2 nepoznanica
<ivoks> mislim da da... davno je to bilo kada je to promijenjeno
<MmikeDOMA> To je malo glupo 
<MmikeDOMA> Stovise, vrlo glupo
<MmikeDOMA> ceksec
<ivoks> glup je openssl koji ne razlikuje klijenta od servera
<MmikeDOMA> misilm da nije
<MmikeDOMA> dobro, i to je isto glupo :)
<MmikeDOMA> radi ssl2 
<ivoks> onda nisi dobro onemogucio
<ivoks> <IfModule  mod_ssl.c> SSLProtocol ALL -SSLv2 SSLCipherSuite ALL:!aNULL:!ADH:!eNULL:!EXP:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM
<ivoks> </IfModule>
<ivoks> mamu mu
<ivoks>         SSLProtocol ALL -SSLv2
<ivoks>         SSLCipherSuite ALL:!aNULL:!ADH:!eNULL:!EXP:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM
<ivoks> SSLv2
<ivoks> ne SSL2
<dodobas> pazi ovo... https://www.orbis.hr/portal/cart.php?gid=4 1200kn wildcard 
<ivoks> dodobas: pa ja sam ti rekao da ima za 1000kn
<MmikeDOMA> neen
<MmikeDOMA> na onom sajtu ne radi ssl2
<MmikeDOMA> imam !SSLv2
<MmikeDOMA> krivo napisao
<ivoks> ok
<MmikeDOMA> al' openssl kuzi ssl2
<MmikeDOMA> ok, skuzio sam kaj ovaj brije, sad je mail poslao
<MmikeDOMA> McAffee security scanner mu javlja da je ssl2 upaljen :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> evo nam natrag mecave
<MmikeDOMA> supersupersuper :)
 * MmikeDOMA si brije predvecer na slijeme, testirat metanje lanaca :)
<ivoks> dosta!
<ivoks> idem si kupit telku
<ivoks> pa jeb... dosadno za popizdit
<MmikeDOMA> eto kak on nema para :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks kupi meni PCI DBTV karticu kad si vec tamo :)
<ivoks> probao sam s time
<ivoks> stalno umiru
<dodobas> ivoks: ... i gledati ces sto... HRT1 HRT2 RTL NOVA ?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, cek, umre kartica?
<ivoks> dodobas: ne, kupit cu mpeg4, pa cu gledati i jabukatv, z1, hrpu slovenaca, i tak
<dodobas> mislim...sve to mozes i preko streama hvata
<dodobas> *hvatat
<ivoks> mislim da se na zg podrucju moze gledat 10ak nasih kanala
<dodobas> ptlo: jesi uhvatio http://www.10gen.com/video/mongosv2010/admin
<ptlo> nisam
<ptlo> zvuci zanimljivo
<ptlo> tj naslov djeluje zanimljivo
<ptlo> thx
<ptlo> bit ce mi korisno
<dodobas> poucno...upravo gledam...poceli su stavljati polagano videe s ove zadnje konfe
<dodobas> imaju svaki mjesec konfu :D
<ivoks> mogoDB fanatics :)
<dodobas> wow...nisam znao za 'atop'
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa taj MongoDB je stvarno genijalan :D
<dodobas> ivoks: male stvari....
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> nego, kak telefon?
<dodobas> evo...jucer je zavrsio u zidu...
<dodobas> i dalje radi...
<ivoks> u zidu?
<dodobas> PMS...sto da pricam
<ivoks> a dobro
<ivoks> to razumijem
<ivoks> vec sam mislio da je nesto besmisleno, kao 'fak, zasto ne moze ovo-ono'
<dodobas> ma sve ok...svaki drugi dan nove aplikacije...
<dodobas> baterija izdrzi skoro 2 dana..
<ivoks> skoro?
<ivoks> pa meni je trajala 2 dana
<budz0r> ivoks: mozes li mi objasniti zakaj postoji lag od 5 sec prilikom logiravanja na masine sa lucid-om?
<dodobas> ivoks: surfanje...mailovi...twitter...
<budz0r> landscape?
<dodobas> ekran...
<ivoks> budz0r: ne mogu
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: hvala :)
<ivoks> meni se to ne desava
<budz0r> jel se i tebi to desava?
<chaky> budz0r: ssh?
<budz0r> chaky: da
<ivoks> pokreni landscape-sysinfo
<ivoks> pa ces vidjeti koliko to dugo traje
<ivoks> nije 5 sekundi :)
<budz0r> cak ni nemam instaliran landscape-common na tom serveru
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> zasto onda pitas takva pitanja :D
<budz0r> pa ono, dosadno mi je :)
<ivoks> vidim
<chaky> lucid je na nasem serveru, mene spoji za 3 sek
<ivoks> odi, kupi mi TV :)
<budz0r> ivoks: mecava je vani, a imam ljetne gume :)
<ivoks> $ time ssh ubuntu-hr.org logout
<ivoks> real	0m1.571s
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> ti s ljetnim gumama
<budz0r> real0m16.048s
<MmikeDOMA> uzeo bih ti vozacku do proljeca sad
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> btw, taj 'time' od shella je neprecizan skroz
<ivoks> 16 sekundi za ssh?! :)
<budz0r> da
<ivoks> mreza
<budz0r> ubuntu-hr real0m3.034s
<MmikeDOMA>  mario@buntor ~$ /usr/bin/time ssh -l mmike www.ubuntu-hr.org exit
<MmikeDOMA> 0.02user 0.00system 0:01.72elapsed 1%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 11008maxresident)k
<MmikeDOMA> 0inputs+0outputs (0major+841minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, jel' ces vozit sad i bit opasnost na cesti?
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: naravno
<ivoks> koju telku da si kupim?
<budz0r> zato kaj su moje ljetne bolje od zimskih koje ekipa ima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj su tak poderane?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, osh ga ti il' da ga ja?
<MmikeDOMA> KAK MOSH TAK LUPIT GLUPOST!
<ivoks> budz0r: fakat ono...
<ivoks> budz0r: kaj cini zimsku gumu zimskom?
<MmikeDOMA> svjesno ides na cestu s nepripremljenim vozilom!
<ptlo> e i ja imam ljetne
<ivoks> budz0r: rupe na gumi?
<ptlo> al imam 4x4
<budz0r> ganjam se ko budala, a cestu drze samo tako
<MmikeDOMA> gle sad njega
<MmikeDOMA> ja bih vam svima vozacke uzeo
<MmikeDOMA> zauvijek
<ivoks> budz0r: pa jucer je bilo 17, naravno da drze :D
<budz0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, jucer je bio los dan za zimske gume :)
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, zimska guma je napravljena od mekane smjese, puno puno mekse nego ljetna guma
<MmikeDOMA> ljetna guma se na niskim temperaturama jako stvrdne i sklize se
<ivoks> Skype™ na vašem TV prijemniku.
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> to sam trazio
<MmikeDOMA> to pricamo o suhoj cesti!
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: ma zaboli me :)
<MmikeDOMA> fakat si neodgovoran
<MmikeDOMA> a kad ubijes nekog?
<MmikeDOMA> il' mu, ak si sretan, napravis stetu?
<MmikeDOMA> oces i onda rec 'zaboli me'?
<MmikeDOMA> Jos su mi bolji oni koji mecu zimske gume samo na pogonske kotace
<budz0r> da :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pusti ga...kupio je auto a nije nikad vozio po snjegu...
<budz0r> dodobas: lol, ti si kao vozio rally po svedskoj 
<budz0r> pa znas
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, ti si glup, sorry kaj ti to tak moram rec
<dodobas> budz0r: zadnji pogon, snjeg...pa da vidimo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> uvijek ti isto
<budz0r> dodobas: nemam zadnji pogon
<ivoks> 'ti si ...., sorry kaj ti to moram rec'
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa ono
<MmikeDOMA> ruzno je rec nekome da je glup
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: lol, koji si lik
<MmikeDOMA> to sam ti mosh
<ivoks> eto na sad :)
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, pa ak me jebes onda super, bolje da mene jebes neg da se k'o kreten vozis po cesti
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: pa nemres alfu sporo vozit
<MmikeDOMA> al' ak me ne jebes i fakat brijes da ti ne treba zimska guma onda si neupucen, neinformiran, opasan, a i kad ti se da savjetkoji ne zelis prihvatiti - onda si i glup
<ivoks> ovi samsungi su tak lijepi TV-i
<ivoks> a tak imaju debilne daljinske
<ivoks> tak debilne daljinske moze samo koreanac napravit
<chaky> ivoks: a oni LED tv?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nisi mi reko kak ti crkavaju PCIuishe
<ivoks> samo radi daljinskog necu uzeti samsung
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: usb sam imao
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: jednostavno vise ne rade
<ivoks> ono... upiknem, nis se ne desava
<ivoks> odnesem na servis
<ivoks> nakon mjesec dana kazu 'da, fakat ne radi, evo vam novi
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: koliko si nesreca imao do sad?
<ivoks> novi radi 2 mjeseca i opet sve od pocetka
<ivoks> reko, ne da mi se vise s tim zajebavat
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, a? PCI , ne USB?
<ivoks> usb
<ivoks> chaky: pa i gledam LED
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa PCI
<MmikeDOMA> ne usb
<MmikeDOMA> usb crkavaju, pregrijavaju s
<MmikeDOMA> s
<MmikeDOMA> se!
<ivoks> imam samo laptop
<MmikeDOMA> aaaa
<ivoks> nemam PC
<MmikeDOMA> da :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, ima smisla :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja imam neku teratekicu cinergicu, ta mi za sad radi ok
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> to sam ja imao
<ivoks> obje riknule
<MmikeDOMA> Ova moja se grije za popizdit, al' radi mi ok
<ivoks> http://europatrade.hr/content/hr/proizvodi/catalog_detail.aspx?GID=104&PID=656#product-detail
<ivoks> polirano drvo :D
<ivoks> Dodatne funkcije: polirano drvo
<ivoks> pa je...
<MmikeDOMA> preskupo, nepotrebno
<MmikeDOMA> imas bravia za 4k kuna
<MmikeDOMA> od 100njak cmova
<ivoks> sony ima lose telke :/
<ivoks> CRT sony da, ali LCD... a-a
<ivoks> ne znam imaju li LED uopce
<MmikeDOMA> #define losa_telka
<MmikeDOMA> btw, CRT, kaj ima toga jos? tko bi to uopce htio?
<MmikeDOMA> Mislim, imam ja doma to
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ugradjeni blu ray
<MmikeDOMA> To mi je prva telka :) Pa mi je zao rijesit se :) Iako se cijev sjebala skroz, zutoplavozelena je :)
<ivoks> osla crvena
<ivoks> to se i meni desilo, sa sonyem
<ivoks> u biti, na dva sonya
<MmikeDOMA> Na CRTu.
<MmikeDOMA> Stara moja i sestra imaju bravie
<MmikeDOMA> i frend
<MmikeDOMA> presuper su telke
<MmikeDOMA> s tim da je frend kupio odmah prvu najprviju i platio 6500k
<MmikeDOMA> a sad su oko 4
<MmikeDOMA> sestra imala philipsa nekog, al' se pokvario pa ga vratila
<MmikeDOMA> al' dok je radio - zdrkanog li televizora
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> mislio sam da je samsung kralj debila za daljinski
<ivoks> al ovo sto sam sad vidio na sonyu....
<ivoks> tipka za ukljuc/iskljuc na poledjini daljinskog?!
<MmikeDOMA> da vidim
<ivoks> i jos se hvale
<ivoks> kao, super izum :D
<dodobas> pa zato i postoji cijelo trziste logiteč daljinskih...
<dodobas> koji fail danas...
<dodobas> nit sam ponesao kisobran...niti imam na nogama nesto sto nece promociti nakon 2 koraka
<ivoks> tak i ja
<ivoks> al imam auto zato :D
<drac0> chaky, nema potrebe vise, vidis da se sad smirio ...
 * MmikeDOMA si je kupio, na akciji, 3 za 2, neki dan, u hervisu, zimske cipelice :)
<MmikeDOMA> i danas ce s gustom na sljeme :)
<ivoks> ja cu s gustom pred TV
<ivoks> operem sudje i idem po tV
<ivoks> nisam TV gledao vec mjesecima
<ivoks> ocu TV
<ivoks> fali mi TV
<MmikeDOMA> jel' imas zimske gume?!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> glupog li pitanja
<ivoks> sorry kaj ti to moram tak rec ^
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: :p
 * MmikeDOMA ce jos malo lance rasprostrijet po sobi
<MmikeDOMA> nebil' skuzio kako se mecu
<ivoks> nisi nikad? :)
<ivoks> meni su stalno u autu
<MmikeDOMA> kaj brijete, jel' bi ovo radilo: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2038/ethernkillervo5.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: jesam one klik-klik plasticne, al 'ti su maltene za jednokratnu upotrebu
<MmikeDOMA> proslu zimu mi frend poklonio svoje celicne
<MmikeDOMA> ovo ljeto sam ih metnuo na auto
<MmikeDOMA> al' nisam do sad jos po zimi nikad
<ivoks> malo se prsti smrznu
<ivoks> al sta sad
<ivoks> ja sam ih stavljao na sljemenu, na bjelolasici, u dvoristu (kada mi je snijeg zatrpao auto na uzbrdici)
<ivoks> i tak, nastavljao sam ih se
<MmikeDOMA> bas te, celicne?
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> one sa sajlom za unutarnju stranu kotaca
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> i onim sponama/poveznicama s prednje?
<MmikeDOMA> e, da
<MmikeDOMA> to je lanac
<ivoks> jednom mi se otkacio i sajla se zapetljala oko osovine
<ivoks> koje veselje
<MmikeDOMA> zgodno :)
<ivoks> u 22h, pada snijeg
<ivoks> -5
<ivoks> bio sam *odusevljen*
<drac0> SilverSpace, i kako radi froyo*
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam vise puta otpetljavao konope oko osovine propelera na brodu
<ivoks> al to vidis
<ivoks> ovo nis ne vidis
<ivoks> sve na dodir
<ptlo> kad smo već kod zime+autiju: "Ako je Sanader otisao u Sloveniju po zimske gume, nije trebao. U Hrvatskoj ga čekaju lanci."
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo,  ;))))))))))))))
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, ukrao sam ti ovo upravo :)
<ptlo> (viđeno na FaceBooku)
<ivoks> otisao je on u austriju
<drac0> ptlo, lol
<ivoks> tam ima prebivaliste
<ivoks> idem
<SilverSpace> drac0: puni se pocicao bateriju :)
<drac0> kad si cackao od update po njemu :)
<drac0> aah veselja ko malo dijete ...
<SilverSpace> bio je na 47% pa pocuclao
<drac0> ne znam kako je to, defrost drzi bateriju i drzi i drzi ... :P
<SilverSpace> drac0: inace legend ima slabu bateriju
<drac0> SilverSpace, e pa jos jedan razlog za rootanje ;)
<drac0> cek nisi mi obrazlozio zasto ono ne ide goldcard???
<drac0> probaj sada kad si na froyi ...
<SilverSpace> drac0: sad je i novi boot loder
<SilverSpace> zbog njega se nije dalo
<drac0> e pa probaj sada ...
<SilverSpace> trebam vidjeti jel i ovaj u toj kategoriji
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA: kopipejst sa #kset@freenode: <veljko> eto tak to ide, pukne ti kondom i imas intepolovu tjeralicu, sjebes milijune i odes po zimske gume :)
<MmikeDOMA> :))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> pa bi se trebalonajprije napravit dovngrade
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a moze downgrade?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: moze
<drac0> e pa udri onda ;)
<drac0> uff mogao bi van s psetom na ovu mecavu :)
<SilverSpace> komplicirano mi 
<SilverSpace> i uopce mi nije vazno
<drac0> ti si kralj svih ljencina :)
<drac0> sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> GTFO, svi!
<drac0> haha, 'u remetincu se formira nova vlada' :D
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0,  :))))))))))
<drac0> nis odoh van s psetom i isprobati svoje nove shuze, http://bitURL.net/avza
<drac0> l8r
<MmikeDOMA> aj fotkaj malo!
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, http://twitpic.com/3ecqgl
<SilverSpace> drac0: dobar ti papak
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/irA30
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Problemi sa Ati 3870 - luka1002 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6934.msg29206#msg29206
<MmikeDOMA> potrgani vam white balanceovi :)
<ptlo> ovaj put mi nije potrgan, stvarno je sivo vani :)
<ptlo> (samo maaaalo vuce na ljubicasto :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jel ti ova bolja http://slike.hr/slike/2/205493651_bb639.jpg
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] compiz i window buttons - komakino - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29207#msg29207
<ptlo> SilverSpace, uh sta gimp radi :)
<SilverSpace> ptlo: :)
<SilverSpace> nije gimp Shotwell
<SilverSpace> je
<ptlo> da, da je gimp bar bi letece pingvine jos dodao :)
<SilverSpace> al moras priznat dobro je izglancao sliku
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> back
<drac0> uff vani je ludilo
<drac0> fino je napadao, pogotovo na livadi/zemlji, sad samo da se smrzne
<SilverSpace> i sutra onda ponovo udari
<SilverSpace> citav dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: sad bi trebao probat sa onim z4 ili tak nest
<drac0> i pa probaj vidis ;)
<drac0> da bar zapada mamicu mu do ibera, 2m :D
<ivoks> sranje
<ivoks> niti jedan tv ne lici na nista
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: e ovi sony LED
<ivoks> pa nisam vidio vece groblje od slike
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> pikselasto
<ivoks> radje ne imat TV nego imat sony led
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj su tak loshi
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://slike.hr/slike/2/205493651_bb639.jpg
<ivoks> ma groblje
<drac0> ivoks, si gledao sharp i philips LED?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> i dalje tvrdim da samsung ima nabolju sliku, al ga necu kupit zbog daljinskog
<drac0> pa sta imaju sve stare modele i gdje si to gledao
<drac0> samsung ima smece sliku
<ptlo> ja imam nekog LGa i bas sam sretan
<drac0> najjaci LED su sharp i philips
<drac0> trenutno
<drac0> ja imam panasonica i sretan sam
<ivoks> LG je isto ok
<ivoks> al sony je defintivno najlosiji
<drac0> da imam viska para i manjka pameti, valjda bi uzeo pioneer plazmu i boq :)
<drac0> da sony je otisao kvragu
<ivoks> vidio sam plazu 117 (ako se dobro sjecam), panasonic, 4999
<ivoks> u biti, sve plazme su bile ispod 5000kn
<drac0> to je neka jeftina kuruza
<ivoks> pa plazme se vise ne rade
<drac0> dobra plazma te dijagonale mora biti 7-9k
<drac0> al ne rade se vise da
<drac0> rade se na istoku
<drac0> taiwan, japan
<drac0> pioneer
<ivoks> od onih svih tamo, plazme jos uvijek imaju najbolju sliku
<ivoks> i sad ne znam zasto ne kupit plazmu
<drac0> pa kupi :)
<ivoks> imat cu vjecni HRT2 u kutu :)
<SilverSpace> :) ko i moja sara
<ptlo> ivoks, http://clientsfromhell.net/post/1660527501/working-as-a-moderator-for-a-computer-help-chat
<SilverSpace> drac0: kak se zove ono dzubre 4z z4 ???
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, LED?
<drac0> ptlo, lol
<MmikeDOMA> valjda LCD?
<MmikeDOMA> il' sam ja opet tehnioloski zaostapo?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i LCDi su im grozni
<drac0> SilverSpace, z4 da
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, da zaostao si, sorry koj ti to tak moram reci :)
<drac0> ivoks, drugi put ovako, usb stick na njemu neki full hd materijal (moze i pornjava) i onda trazis da ti spoje
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ti si osjetljivko, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci
<drac0> ne gledati tamo njihove slike spojene preko hrpe switcheva
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a ti ne seri, i opce mi nije sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci
 * MmikeDOMA ce si alias napravit ;)
<ivoks> drac0: ma ne.. to je bez veze
<ivoks> drac0: zelim vidjeti kak izgleda every day slika
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, napravi si :)
<ivoks> na svima HD materijal izgleda super
<ptlo> pa
<ptlo> neces kupovati HD telku
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ili ti ne vidis dobro :)
<ptlo> i vrtiti every day sliku na njemu
<ptlo> kupis HD telku
<drac0> ivoks, onda trazi da ti odvoje zasebno, i ne izgleda na svima 1080p super :P
<ptlo> i samo torrenti od tad pa nadalje
<ivoks> zar HD telka nuzno mora imati losu sliku?
<ivoks> ne vidim logiku
<drac0> ma ne mora naravno
<drac0> nego je hrpa smeca kod nas na trzistu
<ivoks> udjem sad u sony
<ivoks> gledam i ne mogu se prestat cudit
<ivoks> pa jesu li oni pogledali slike na drugim proizvodjacima?
<ivoks> a drze cijene ko da su bogom dani uredjaji
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks ja ne kuzim kaj ti pricas
<ivoks> a sranja
<MmikeDOMA> i stara moja i sestra imaju super slike
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: gle, ti ne vidis dobro; tebi je sve super :D
<ivoks> sorry kaj ti to moram tak rec
<MmikeDOMA> a ok, kupi si telku za 9k kuna onda, kaj da ti velim :)
<MmikeDOMA> neg
<MmikeDOMA> reci ti meni kak je na cesti
<ivoks> bila je jedna dobra za 6
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, s obzirom da je tebi desire nevidljiv na suncu, nisi bas kompetentan u raspravi :D
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, o nene, sad cemo i izmisljat pocet? :)
<ivoks> na cesti je normalno
 * MmikeDOMA nema desire
<ivoks> pa ovo je mokri snijeg, kao da nije ni pao
 * MmikeDOMA ce u subotu vidjet kak se (ne) vidi na suncu
<MmikeDOMA> a jel' pada jos?
<ivoks> kaj tebe tolko uzbudjuje snijeg na cesti? imas lose gume? :)
<ivoks> kod mene ne pada
<ptlo> ne pada i otopljeno je sve kod mene
<ptlo> (sa ceste)
 * drac0 ide zdrmati popodnevnu kavu ...
 * ivoks ide zdrmat cimericu
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: jutrooo
<ivoks> ode
<ivoks> a ni bok nije rekao
<SilverSpace> ivoks: svaki dan spominjes topic mogo bi ga i promjenit
<SilverSpace> :)
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | T.oO00Oo.T.oO00Oo.T
<ivoks> u ovakvim danima
<ivoks> ravnatelj(ica) traume si ziher misli
<ivoks> 'koji k nismo privatna bolnica'
<ivoks> i hitna si to isto misli
<HmmZ0r> precjednik je nepristojan :)
<ivoks> ja samo iznosim tudje misljenje :D
<SilverSpace> hebate koje floskule slusam 
<ivoks> znaci, ipak dobro sto nisam uzeo tv :)
<SilverSpace> nije losh ovaj winamp za android
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, i? dojmovi?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: super 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: tek je sad legend doso na svoje 
<SilverSpace> sad je to pravi mob
<MmikeDOMA> Brijes? :) Kaj da si legend onda kupim? :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam si ga kupio zato kaj mi je bio super manji od desire
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: kupi Desire Z (ovaj ima slide tipkovnicu) ili Desire HD
<SilverSpace> hd je sranje
<chaky> to su ti novije verzije HTC Desire-a
<SilverSpace> Z mi se svida
<chaky> onda Z
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, nema vip to u ponudi
<chaky> Desire HD ti je zapravo HTC EVO 4G u USA
<MmikeDOMA> a desireHD mi je preskup
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj z ima slabiji proc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Markec - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29208#msg29208
 * chaky np: Boy Meets Girl - Waiting For A Star To Fall [80s Sky.FM]
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, kol'ko ti sad traje, s froyetom, baterija?
<SilverSpace> kaj se razmisljas?? desire 
<SilverSpace> nemas kaj drugo
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je legend manji od desirea?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, drzi pun qurac :)
<drac0> 2-3 dana
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, je, solidno manji
<MmikeDOMA> kompaktniji
<MmikeDOMA> bolji :)
<drac0> s dosta pricanja, skype preko wifia, pa wifi, angry birds tu i tamo :) i ne znam sta vec ne ...
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: imas iPhone 4 u VIP-a od 17.12. :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> meni je desire bas kompaktniji i bolji, ugladjen sa svih strana, zaobljen ugodan u ruci, cini mi se da je desire i N1 naj naj
<drac0> barem za sada, vidjet cemo sta htc sprema za 2011. na tegri ...
<drac0> idu novi modeli, hrpa njih
<chaky> drac0: gdje u exit u android verziji skype-a?
<chaky> gdje je
<drac0> odes na status
<drac0> i odaberes sign out
<chaky> aha
<drac0> ako odes offline, i dalje ti je u pozadini
<chaky> e znam
<drac0> skype mi radi ludnica
<drac0> i ne trosi puno baterije
<drac0> nekidan pricao 20-tak minuta i nije nis potrosio
<drac0> 2%
<drac0> pod pretpostavkom da je to tocno ...
<drac0> fakat je defrost najblazi na bateriju
<drac0> cayo mi je vise trosio
<drac0> vidim cayo vec ide na 2.6.36 kernel
<drac0> to je nightly
<drac0> chaky, sto znaci da 6.1a mozda ide na to ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bolesnik
<drac0> iako nema loga, pa ne kuzim sta je tu toliko novo
<drac0> ovaj 2.6.35.7 radi predobro
<chaky> drac0: richard je rekao da ce ici na 2.3 cim izadje source
<drac0> chaky, ma da, di si citao?
<drac0> nisam to vidio :)
<chaky> na forumu
<ivoks> argh
<ivoks> nemam office na mobacu
<drac0> valjda mi promaklo :)
<drac0> pa imas onaj passion office
<drac0> to bubni
<ivoks> ima i oliveoffice :)
<drac0> jel ima i zvijezdaoffice :)
<ivoks> T-Mobile us -> fake this provider now
<chaky> ivoks: to i ja cinim :)
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, kaj da s tim radim?
<ivoks> ma koji passion office?
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: pa kupi si iphone :P
<ivoks> nema toga, ne postoji
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, kak ti desire moze bit kompaktniji od legenda?
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, i kaj da radim s tim? :)
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: pa apsolutno nista :)
<ivoks> pa uzmi si legend ako ti se svidja
<ivoks> SilverSpaceu ionako treba drustvo
<ivoks> :D
<chaky> pa ga rootaj, tako da onda moze silver
<drac0> haha :D
<MmikeDOMA> glegend :)
<SilverSpace> :) koji provokatori
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, moja cura ima Legend, nedaj se smetat.
<MmikeDOMA> I super je onak aluminijski.
<ivoks> tak je
<drac0> ivoks, taj ti je u defrost appsu
<MmikeDOMA> I ima i froyo!
<drac0> kaze passion office
<Neuromanc> nda
<drac0> probao otvara sve zivo
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, i brave i lokote :)
<drac0> i protuprovalna :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, uzmi legenda, barem imas amoled ekran
<drac0> you wish :P
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a ti isto brijes da imas amoled? :)
<drac0> nego sta
<drac0> desire a8181 ima amoled
 * drac0 je maznuo desire cim se pojavio u hr
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/video-mladi-par-se-poseksao-pred-brojnim-putnicima-becke-podzemne-zeljeznice/527740.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, :) kak mosh bit 100% siguran? :)
<ivoks> a ima curu doma
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, sto za amoled?
<MmikeDOMA> ne, za curu :))))))))))))))))
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<drac0> :D
<MmikeDOMA> Ja sam citao, na internetu, da je razlika izmedju amoleda i SLCDa nikakva
<MmikeDOMA> Oba se ne vide na suncu :)
<drac0> ja nisam citao, ja sam se osobno uvjerio :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> on je citao
<ivoks> podsjeca me na mog senilnog djeda
<ivoks> 'ja sam cito...'
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeDOMA> Ja sam citao da drac0 i ivoks prodaju zgance, i to sam isto citao.
<MmikeDOMA> Svasta sam ja citao! :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ok, tko hoce kupiti Nokiju E66? :)
<ivoks> danas, kada sam isao odjaviti tele2 broj, bacio sam oko na nokie, pustio suzu
<ivoks> a onda me lik pitao 'zasto ne zelite vise biti dio tele2 mreze'
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> 'zato sto vam je nokia domet' :)
<drac0> ouch
<ivoks> zezam se
<drac0> that gotta hurt :)
<ivoks> rekao sam mu 'radi nekvalitetne usluge'
<MmikeDOMA> ima desire u tele2
<MmikeDOMA> moja bivsa firma presla na tele2
<MmikeDOMA> bas me zanima kak ce im bit
<ivoks> onda mi je rekao da ce me sigurno zvati iz tele2, da popricaju, ponude nesto :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks oce nikad, i meni su to rekli
<ivoks> reko, evo, ovo je vip broj, pa zovite :)
<MmikeDOMA> nije vipnet puno bolji sto se tice usluge podrske korisnicima
<MmikeDOMA> al' bar im radi sve sto nude
<MmikeDOMA> u 95% slucajeva
<ivoks> ma usluge kao mreze
<MmikeDOMA> e, to
<ivoks> sjednem u birc
<ivoks> baterija se potrosi, a da nisam tako mobitel
<ivoks> zasto? zato kaj ovaj skace telet2 -> tcom -> tele2 -> tcom -> tele2
<ivoks> a to znaci i gprs -> edge -> gprs -> edge
<ivoks> gledam kak salta operatera par puta u jednoj minuti
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, evo ti ;) http://www.njuskalo.hr/htc-desire/htc-desire-hd-oglas-2042639
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, koji si mob imao?
<ivoks> htc hero
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - Markec - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29209#msg29209
<ivoks> to je do pokrivenosti mrezom, ne do telefona
<MmikeDOMA> prodaje lik htc hero na njuskalu za 2100 kuna
<chaky> za te pare mozes imati desire pod ugovorom
<chaky> za te pare sam ja kupio desire u tele2 na 2 godine ugovor (produzio)
<drac0> ja svoj za 1700 u vipu na ugovor 2 god
<chaky> tarifa?
<drac0> 150
<drac0> mislim da je ta
<chaky> e kod mene je 100 u tele2
<drac0> dobar deal
<drac0> mene ne hebe taj ugovor jer ne mislim s vip-a, ok su mi fakat, kvaliteta razgovora je uvijek bila i je vrhunska
<drac0> a dobio sam device vrijedan 4k za 1.69k :)
<chaky> ja sam zapravo mislio kupiti Legenda, nego tip u Splitu u jednoj trgovini me nagovorio da mogu za te pare uzeti Desire
<dodobas> ja 0kn i 0kn mjesecno za 1gb samsung galaxy i9000
<dodobas> ali nije bas 'moj'
<dodobas> ;-)
<chaky> e kakav je Samsung Galaxy 
<dodobas> lagan...kao i phone
<dodobas> velik ekran
<drac0> nije los samsung, al kvalitetnije mi djeluje desire
<drac0> samsung mi ko neka losa kineska kopija eyephonea
<dodobas> samo...los gps mozda softver mozda hardver
<drac0> dodobas, prije software, vidi koji radio imas?
<dodobas> kako?
<drac0> about phone
<drac0> radio baseband
<drac0> tamo pise
<drac0> malo je to drukcije kod samsunga mislim
<dodobas> cak sam nesto gledao po nekom factory meniu
<dodobas> da nemam te informacije
<dodobas> a vip... nece nikad na froyu
<drac0> http://www.nemosvjerovat.com/zanimljivo.asp?ID=396
<drac0> dodobas, kako nece vidis da je SilverSpace docekao :)
<dodobas> maaa
<dodobas> jos je i rootanje nesto shebano
<dodobas> neki kernel fix pa nesto....
<chaky> drac0: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9676499&postcount=16986
<dodobas> imam problem s httpsom iza reverse proxya
<dodobas> nginx django tornado
<drac0> chaky, nema nista bez veza i vezica hehe ;)
<dodobas> se bavio netko s tim?
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, kad si ti uzeo desire?
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj je 700 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> i jos imam nekih 3 % popusta
<chaky> drac0: hihihihi
<MmikeDOMA> jer nisam imao karticu, nego su mi dali da platim po ponudi
<HmmZ0r> MmikeDOMA: ppp jel :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, ono cim je dosao, mislim u 2. mjesecu ove godine da sad ne vadim racun ...
<MmikeDOMA> ljudi, odo 
<MmikeDOMA> dosta mi je za danas
<SilverSpace> hajd spat
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> odoh i ja malo van s psetom, treba prosetati ...
<drac0> eto prosinecki natrag kod delija
<SilverSpace> boli me kita
<drac0> lova vrta gdje burgija nece
<SilverSpace> ak se mene pita
<drac0> a tko tebe pita stara ljencino, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> kaze 0C vani
<drac0> hmm
<SilverSpace> ne vidim
<drac0> nis l8r
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - josun - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29210#msg29210
<MmikeDOMA> kaj da idem jest?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29212#msg29212
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29211#msg29211
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] TV kartica, auto. paljenje rač. i snimanje tv programa - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6938.msg29213#msg29213
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29214#msg29214
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29215#msg29215
<SilverSpace> hebate tv 
<SilverSpace> nema nis na programu
<ivoks> heh
<Neuromanc> bas tak
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> imam antentske uticnice na zidu
<ivoks> mozda imam kabelsku u zgradi
<ivoks> ako nis, bar imam antenu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj wifi cucla bateriju
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, si probao jel radi sada z4root
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29217#msg29217
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29216#msg29216
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaze liq obavezno reinstall baterije prije z4roota
<drac0> kao cold boot rijesi stvar zamrzavanja ...
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne radi 
<SilverSpace> malo sam gledao na njihovom forumu
<SilverSpace> i kazu da ne radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, znaci nis od posla
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29218#msg29218
<SilverSpace> ma nis ima dosta predradnji da bi se rootalo
<SilverSpace> a sad nevidim svrhe
<drac0> kako ne vidis svrhe
<SilverSpace> i koliko vidim i roomovi za legend su u kujcu kasne za desire svjetlosnim godinama
<drac0> pa sad je tek zanimljivo kad si vidio froyu kako radi
<drac0> not true
<drac0> cyanogenmod je up-to-date
<drac0> drugi ti i ne treba
<SilverSpace> zaboravi necu nis dirati
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi vidio winamp
<drac0> jesam
<drac0> nije los
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako natty, si nanovo instalirao?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> svida mi se
<SilverSpace> bude to dobro 
<HmmZ0r> dices za novu
<SilverSpace> u krevet
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> zloveniju
<ivoks> bordat
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/amd-brazos-iz-gigabytea/105464.aspx
<SilverSpace> ovaj sdp nezna nis drugo osim floskupa
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam amd fan, a ovo bi trebalo staviti uz bok novom atomu i ion platformi pa da vidimo ...
<SilverSpace> hebes ati
<SilverSpace> ovo i ion
<drac0> fina pada temp vani, -4C
<SilverSpace> bilo je i vrijeme
<SilverSpace> ima puno nadogradnje za natty 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ne zna jel ce mi se opet raspasi nakon nadogradnje
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: TV kartica, auto. paljenje rač. i snimanje tv programa - sale - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6938.msg29219#msg29219
<SilverSpace> ha idem upgrede napraviti
<SilverSpace> ko ga hbe
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Mreža] Odg: Problem sa spajanjem na bežičnu vezu - sale - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6893.msg29220#msg29220
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Bug u Ubuntu 10.10 - Markec - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6935.msg29221#msg29221
<SilverSpace> proslo sve ok
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - LLMB0611 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29222#msg29222
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Mreža] Odg: Problem sa spajanjem na bežičnu vezu - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6893.msg29223#msg29223
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: TV kartica, auto. paljenje rač. i snimanje tv programa - antisa - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6938.msg29224#msg29224
<drac0> SilverSpace, si ziv
<drac0> https://launchpad.net/postler
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - josun - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29225#msg29225
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-10
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29226#msg29226
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29227#msg29227
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - faragos - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29228#msg29228
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Poblem s logiranjem - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29229#msg29229
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - deresh - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29230#msg29230
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - faragos - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29231#msg29231
<SilverSpace> skarpina za rucak
<drj_cro> pozz
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/s/sgresized_0bccb.jpg
<chaky|work> MmikeMRMA: evo mmike, desire Z u vipa, a bas jucer smo o tome govorili http://mob.hr/htc-desire-sony-ericsson-x8-i-nokia-c3-u-vip-ponudi/
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, jeeeeeeeeeel?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: http://slike.hr/slike/s/sgresized_0bccb.jpg
<SilverSpace> jel ova ok :)
<SilverSpace> prestrasno kakvu vip stranicu ima
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, skupo
<SilverSpace> bezobrazno su skupi
<SilverSpace> i to ne samo vip i svi ostali
<MmikeMRMA> A novi uredjaj, naravno da ce skup bit.
<MmikeMRMA> Nije mi sam jasno zasto legend jos uvijek tak drzi cijenu, nije nist pala od kad je Tihana uzela.
<chaky|work> mike, a ne znam vidi na kakav ugovor, neka tarifa
<SilverSpace> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3514
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, pa velim, pre skupo
<chaky|work> a jebiga
<MmikeMRMA> desire 900 kuna desireZ 3000 kuna
<chaky|work> nista neces izgubiti ako uzmes obicno Desire
<drac0> zdravo
<SilverSpace> tak je 
<chaky|work> drac0: izasao Defrost 6.2a baziran na andro 2.3 :)
<SilverSpace> desire je jedini izbor 
<drac0> chaky|work, ma da, pa kada nisam skuzio :)
<drac0> sta vec, liq je lud
<chaky|work> ne pazis dobro, vidi u dfrost setup
<drac0> ma nisam gledao ...
<MmikeMRMA> jel' znate nekog tko ima HTC Trophy
<MmikeMRMA> kak je zadovoljan?
<drac0> chaky|work, cek jel to neka beta, si nadogradio?
<chaky|work> jesam, stabilno
<ubuntu-hr> [sale] sale sux
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> ?? SilverSpace
<ubuntu-hr> 'SilverSpace' is not defined.
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://slike.hr/slike/s/sgresized_0bccb.jpg
<drac0> chaky|work, nema updatea kod mene :(
<chaky|work> drac0: a jebiga, izbacen je samo za odabrane korisnike. Ti nisi medju njima. :P
<drac0> idem vidjet prek weba ...
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv uredaj http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/jednostavno-do-hdmi-ja/105493.aspx
<drac0> chaky|work, ne znam na cemu si ti, al ja ne vidim defrost 6.2 igdje :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, odlicna ;)
<ivoks> kak sam se najeo
<SilverSpace> i ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky|work> drac0: a sto cu ti ja
<ivoks> i to medvescak pastete
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> chaky|work, :P
<drac0> ivoks, zato i ides u teretanu, da potrosis te masti koji si nabio medvescak pastetom
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja sam mislio da si klopao nesto ozbiljno a ti jedes smeche
 * SilverSpace se najeo skarpine i kuhano povrce
<drac0> hebo te pastete, ne bi to ni psu dao, bilo koju
<chaky|work> ivoks ide u teretanu, jer mu je cimerica rekla da je debeo :)
<drac0> jedino prolaze one francuske i slavonske domace od guscjih jetri, kad vidim di ih majstor radi pa znam sta je unutra ...
<drac0> chaky|work, ocito joj ne smeta, jucer ju je zdrmao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tko radi tu pastetu?
<ivoks> gavrilovic
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> ja znam da je u pasteti smece
<ivoks> kao sto znam da je i duhan stetan
<ivoks> kao sto znam da je i alkohol stetan
<ivoks> stoga, il sam glup sto to konzumiram, il jednostavno uzivam u zivotu :)
<SilverSpace> 10 bizarnih nuspojava vježbanja, 10 bizarnih nuspojava vježbanja
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/iuAEB
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29232#msg29232
<SilverSpace> pa ti vjezbaj
<ivoks> Trčanje i čučnjevi mogu izazvati bol u prsima, no u većini slučajeva nema mjesta panici jer se radi o sadržaju želuca kojeg ste tijekom izvođenja vježbi 'pogurali' prema gore.
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ja se bolje osjecam kad vjezbam
<ivoks> ne treba to biti svaki dan, svaki drugi
<ivoks> al da postoji neka aktivnost
<ivoks> onda si cijeli tjedan dobre volje
<ivoks> kada samo doma sjedis/lezis i nista ne radis, postanes trom
<ivoks> i dosadan sam sebi
<SilverSpace> zato jedva cekam proljece i biciklo
<Mmike> ivoks, e, a, jel' ima i mesni dorucak medvescak?
 * Mmike najradije rola
<Mmike> a i mogo bi na klizanje koji put
<Mmike> super aerobna vjezba
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam vidio mesni dorucak; samo mesnu pastetu
<ivoks> al ima pivo
<ivoks> i ima mcdonalds medvescak menu
<ivoks> i tko zna sta jos
<ivoks> ocito vodstvo kluba zna kako se osvaja mase
<ivoks> skidam kapu
 * Mmike je pojeo mesni dorucak upravo
<Mmike> pa reko, ako ima i medvescak mesni dorucak
<Mmike> stodane :)
<ivoks> ne znam sto je gore, to ili pasteta
<Mmike> who cares, fino je :)
<Mmike> meni bar, da nije, ne bih jeo.
<ivoks> to sve govori
<Mmike> pijem kefir svaki dan, to je zdravo :)
<Mmike> cak si ga i sam radim :)
<ivoks> privatnici jedu pastete i mesne dorucke
<Mmike> hahahaha :))))))))))))))
<ivoks> a neki jedu skarpine
<SilverSpace> ni jedno ni drugo neznam kad sam zadnji puta pojeo
<ivoks> pa ti jedes skarpine
<ivoks> i kuhano povrce, da si zube ne naprezes :D
<SilverSpace> poslje cu si jos skuhat dva jaja i matovilac salata uz to
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> ja cu poslije kecap i majonezu
<SilverSpace> uzas
<ivoks> jer samo to jos imam u frizideru :)
<SilverSpace> bila ti je blizu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> znam
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: TV kartica, auto. paljenje rač. i snimanje tv programa - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6938.msg29233#msg29233
<ivoks> al treba uplatiti I. mirovinski stup i zdravstveno koje ne koristim
<Mmike> uh, jaja
<Mmike> to nisam dugo je
<ivoks> pa eto, uzimam sebi iz usta, da bi drugi mogli skarpine i lekadole
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> to mi tesko na zeludac padne uvijek
<SilverSpace> sad sam nadogradio natty i bojim ga se restartat
<ivoks> pa kaj si stavio natty ako nisi spreman na probleme?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da se prilagodim
<Mmike> ja nikak da se maknem s 10.04
<Mmike> ptlokuljak
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MeiwLLZjDo
<Mmike> koji lik!
<Mmike> android ne podrzava bluetooth tethering
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=1416
<Mmike> nema vise legenda u vipu
<rob||> kolega kupio predzadnji
<rob||> navodno ima jos jedan u Puli
<rob||> ako ga nisu prodali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi upgredao zenin legend
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, nema mjesta na kartici :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> rob||, ma, desire me ceka, sutra idem po njega :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kupi neku karticu samo za upgrade
<drac0> Mmike, obrati paznju sta pise na poledjini kutije tog desirea, pod 'screen' :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta ce mu kartica 4gb dolazi uz njega
<Mmike> drac0,  :P :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: za legend
 * rob|| prodaje nokia N96 :)
<Mmike> drac0, a gle, nije bas da imam izbora. S druge strane, brijem da se i tvoj ne vidi na suncu :) Budemo se nasli na kavi pa cemo gledat! :)
<Mmike> rob||,  i ja E66 :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: citaj malo
<drac0> Mmike, ako ti na kutiji pise amoled onda znas sta je, ako samo pise lcd, i onda znas sta je :) :P
<drac0> Mmike, deal ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kompliciras
<drac0> Mmike, kome se losije vidi ekran placa kavu :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a di je 'sorry kaj ti to tak moram rec'? :)
<Mmike> drac0, a kufer, platim ja kavu, to s 'kome se losije vidi' je nemjerljivo, subjektivno je :) Al' mosh recimo s ivoksom i samnom kad cemo mjerit dal' mu auto fakat trosi 4 i pol litre po gradu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne kompliciram nego iznosim cinjenice, to sto tebe dere ljubomora i sto imas stock legend to je nesto sasvim drugo, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :)
<drac0> Mmike, ma moze i to lol, samo to ide tebi u korist jer sto nas je vise u autu to ce vise trositi, nisi ti ni blesav :) :P
<drac0> al se njoke prodaju :)
<Mmike> :) rek'o sam da furam uran neki u olovu ili nesto takvo sa sobom :)
<drac0> Mmike, olovni remen za ronjenje
<drac0> par utega
<drac0> za noge utezi
<drac0> i neku pancirku nabaci da se nadje :)
<Mmike> I ispustit mu gume dok ne gleda :)
<Mmike> Kaj bi jos mogo, kaj kaj :)
<drj_cro> prodajem i ja svoj n900 :) (kad vec svi nes trze)
<Mmike> Kako upgradeirati LTS na drugi LTS?
<Mmike> upgrade manager nudi upgrade na slijedecu verziju, ne na LTS?
<drac0> nikako :)
<SilverSpace> Network discovery zanimljiv app
<drj_cro> e posto n96?
<drj_cro> rob||:posto n96?
<rob||> 800 kn
 * SilverSpace prodaje dva krmka cca 90kg placanje po dogovoru
<drj_cro> star,garnacija i to...
<ivoks> Mmike: pa lijepo
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si tu?
<Mmike> :) :)
<ivoks> po defaultu, upgrade s LTS-a ide samo na LTS
<rob||> 2 godine star
<Mmike> ivoks naravno da su to sve sale bile :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vepar? :)
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> osim ako to nisi eksplicitno onemogucio
<Mmike> ivoks, na desktopu? 
<ivoks> i na desktopu isto
<ivoks> vrlo je jednostavno
<ivoks> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ivoks> config file od 2 linije konfiguracije i 15 linija komentara
<ivoks> 800kn?!
<ivoks> pa to je skoro ko cijena za koju sam ja dao htc hero
<ivoks> :)
<rob||> a ima li 16 GB memorije? :D
<drac0_> nebitno
<ivoks> ima koliko hoces
<drac0_> 16 giga sdhc je 250 kn
<ivoks> zasto bi android podrzavao bluetooth teathering?
<ivoks> to mi je onak... besmisleno
<ivoks> ima wifi i usb teathering
<SilverSpace> to sam ga i ja pitao
<ivoks> tet...
<ivoks> 4 i pol litre?
<ivoks> rekao sam 6 i pol uvrh glave
<ivoks> trenutno je prosjek 6, od 1.12. do danas
<ivoks> zato jer ujutro palim klimu :)
<ivoks> u biti, non-stop se vozim s klimom
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ide li Digital Pen pod ubuntu - Capo13 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6936.msg29234#msg29234
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto nebi?
<Mmike> imas laptop koji nema wireles a ima bt
<Mmike> pa ti zgodno dodje
<Mmike> pogotovo ako si prije imao mobitel koji je to mogao
<Mmike> pa sad dodjes na android
<Mmike> k'o da ti je netko ruku odrezao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znam kaj si rekao, nish ne brini, kad dodje, fino cemo izvuc logove, sve utanacit, uzet drac0ta k'o zapisnicara :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, samo za tebe ;) http://bitURL.net/av6g
<ivoks> zar postoji laptop koji ima bt a nema wifi?
<ivoks> to mi je nekak cudno
<ivoks> s obzirom da za bt treba wifi chip
<ivoks> lik me uvjerava da kada drzis tipku za paljenje/gasenje, tri sekunde (za forced power off), da prvi pritisak salje acpi shutdown
<ivoks> nikako da ga uvjerim da pustanje tipke salje acpi power off
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta - insomniac_cro - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29235#msg29235
<Mmike> ivoks, good point
<Mmike> veli lik 'fakat - radi' :)
<Mmike> za wifi tethering :)
<ivoks> usb mi je jos drazi
<ivoks> upiknes i to je to
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bez veze :)
<ivoks> stimac nije neki izbor, ali ovaj markovic je stvarno vec star
<ivoks> http://www.mup.hr/79554/3.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm kaze frend da ne moze muziku za alarm na desire namjestiti a ja vidim da na 22androjidu to moze
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam istrazivao
<ivoks> na prvi pogled, ne moze se
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> upravo gledam i radi mogu bilo koju mp3 stavit
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> poz
<ivoks> ugr svima
<Mmike> ugr?
<SilverSpace> http://content.modaco.net/dropzone/embargoHTC7Pro.jpg
<SilverSpace> US 2011 availability
<ivoks> windows
<ivoks> nema copy paste :)
<Mmike> ivoks mislim da sad ima :)
<Mmike> popravili su :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> al', nije fer ta usporedba
<Mmike> jer, do nedavno android nije imao tethering
<ivoks> usporedba?
<Mmike> sto je suludo
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> o cemu ti
<Mmike> pa to 'nabijanje na nos' da nema copy/pastea
<ivoks> pa sorry
<ivoks> copy paste
<Mmike> (sto mi moras to tak rec)
<ivoks> copy paste
<ivoks> uredjaj X ne moze glumiti AP
<ivoks> uredjaj Y nema copy paste
<ivoks> copy paste postoji otkad je racunala
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne branim ja windows phone
<Mmike> :) los je :)
<ivoks> ja ne znam je li dobar ili los, nikad probao nisam
<ivoks> ali copy paste
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dobro da nisu rekli 'jebiga, nemamo tipkovnicu jos, al bit ce na proljece'
 * ivoks je stavio gingerbread
<ivoks> ...tipkovnicu na desire
<SilverSpace> 1gingerbread ?
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' brijes da ima smisla desireZ s onom tipkovnicom? tj, kak je tebi tipkati po desiretu?
<Mmike> ja kupiujem taj desire k'o gladan sto ide srat! :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/iBoard.jpg
<SilverSpace> hebes tipkovnicu ja pisem na 8pen http://www.appbrain.com/app/8pen/com.threequbits.android.eightpenhttp://www.appbrain.com/app/8pen/com.threequbits.android.eightpen
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/8pen/com.threequbits.android.eightpen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eighttpen?
<ivoks> Mmike: razmisljao sam i ja o Z-u
<ivoks> Mmike: on-screen tipkovnica je ok, ali ima par mana
<ivoks> Mmike: nije bas nesto upotrebljiva za ssh
<ivoks> jer ti zauzme pol ekrana
<Mmike> to sam bas htio pitati :)
<ivoks> mislim, nije bed
<ivoks> al ono... recimo da bi tipkovnica dobro dosla u tim slucajevima
<ivoks> medjutim
<ivoks> imam mali laptop koji je stalno sa mnom
<ivoks> imam usb tethering
<ivoks> i wifi tethering
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> ne predstavlja mi takav problem
<Mmike> ivoks, spajas taj laptop na externi monitor/tastaturu kad?
<ivoks> na projektor tu i tamo
<ivoks> tipkovnicu nikad
<Mmike> Kako Bosanci zovu patuljke?
<Mmike> Raja do jaja!
<Mmike> ivoks: sjecas li se SSL problema od jucer i McAffeja?
<Mmike> "I wrote McAfee, and they have now marked the site as compliant. Thank you very much for you help with this!"
<budz0r> ivoks: di si nabavio image?
<budz0r> odnosno rom
<ivoks> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> Mmike: tragicno
<ivoks> budz0r: za sto?
<budz0r> za desire
<ivoks> kakav rom?
<budz0r> gingerbread
<ivoks> budz0r: nauci se govoriti cijele recenice
<ivoks> nemam ja nikakav gignerbread rom
<ivoks> ono sto imam je gingerbread tipkovnica
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps. I on jos to placa.
<ivoks> znaci, McAfee pretpostavlja da je sve SSLv2, a onda im moras javiti da tvoj site nije
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<budz0r> ivoks: ok, ja sam te shvatio da si instalirao gingerbread rom
<budz0r> postoji gingerbread rom, zove se ginger ninja
<Mmike> :) Pa ti koristi McAffee :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj slovo dva vise o tom eightpenu, nemrem nist skuziti iz onog sto si poslao
<ivoks> Zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona o platnom prometu 01.01.2011., na Internet bankarstvu će privremeno biti onemogućen unos deviznih naloga s datumom izvršenja većim od 31.12.2010.
<ivoks> naporni su s tim zakonima
<ivoks> jel mi imamo ijedan zakon jos koji je donesen 91.?
<ivoks> samo da se novi papiri kupuju, samo da se izmislja posao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OuCR0EpGo
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je ok
<Mmike> ivoks, sad moras neke sifre usluge stavljat i ina sranja
<Mmike> od 1.1. to vise neces morati
<budz0r> ivoks: moze li se ta gingerbread tipkovnica (zip fajl) instalirati iz rom managera?
<ivoks> od 1.1. ce nam sve oporezivati :)
<ivoks> budz0r: ako imas defrost 6.1, onda je pod programom Defrost setup
<budz0r> kul, thx
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Savjeti i trikovi] Hash Checker 3.9.3 - cooleech - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6390.msg29236#msg29236
<drac0_> budz0r, ok je tipkovnica
<drac0_> a gingerbread jedino chaky fura :)
<budz0r> drac0_: bas idem probat, instalira se
<drac0_> Mmike> ja kupiujem taj desire k'o gladan sto ide srat! :)
<drac0_> Mmike, lol :D
<ivoks> a to je bio onaj bankar :)
<ivoks> drj_cro
<Mmike> drac0_, a, xperia x10 mini pro?
<drac0_> e ne znam, frendica ima nisam vidio
<drac0_> ovako po testovima na webu ne izgleda tak lose
<drac0_> al nikada nisam bio fan sonyericssona :)
<drac0_> Mmike, pa sta nisi rekao da ides sutra po desire?
<ivoks> ima frendica xperiu
<drac0_> uzmi desire i ne razmisljaj
<ivoks> bas zenski telefon
<ivoks> i los interface
<ivoks> ak mislis da je htc promijenio interface, trebas vidjeti xperiu
<ivoks> uzas, fuj
<ivoks> fotkeri
<ivoks> http://s3.amazonaws.com/wildfire_production/media_files/1119963/oo_da.jpg
<ivoks> gle fotku koju je frendica ulovila
<Mmike> drac0_, cini se da idem, da :)
<ivoks> chaky: http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/79907/voteable_entries/12606087?ogn=facebook&ref=mf
<ivoks> chaky: daj bolju :)
<SilverSpace> reboot proso loshe nemam unity
<ivoks> ovom SilverSpaceu je zivot tak zajeban
<ivoks> cijeli dan samo pimpla po nattyu
<SilverSpace> compiz ne mogu startat
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> daj se bar prijavi za beta testere
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kad se vec zajebavas
<ivoks> zajebavaj se i dalje, ali budi od koristi :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> vele da je sanader u 16h na bregani
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i ovako sam od koristi
<ivoks> Mamić: Ako nešto valja u hrvatskom   nogometu, to su onda HNS i Dinamo 
<ivoks> ako nesto valja u HR nogometu, to je sto ga nema puno na TV-u
<SilverSpace> kreten
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> jesi slozio taj cluster?
<ivoks> imam ja jedan super proizvod za vasu banku :)
<drj_cro> jesam i sljaka
<drj_cro> reci ?
<ivoks> ne mogu ti reci
<ivoks> na proljece :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> frula time
<ivoks> http://yfrog.com/h44w4sj
<ivoks> skupi ih i ti, za nagradu dobijes bankrot
 * Mmike je napisao novi nagios/munin plugin za haproxy-mysql loadbalancer :)
 * Mmike voli grafice! :)
<ivoks> mysql load balancer
<ivoks> za read/write ili samo za read?
<Mmike> readwrite
<Mmike> misilm, to ne radi, i ima sranja
<Mmike> samo kaj je aplikacija takva da tolerira sranja
<ivoks> mislim, to radi
<ivoks> i nema sranja :)
<Mmike> takvo sto postavit u banku - nema fakin sansi
<Mmike> :) onda nisi dobro slozio, il' neznas slozit :)
<Mmike> nemre radit :)
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> ok, onda moze :)
<ivoks> jer imam nekoliko projekata s time
<Mmike> onda osjecam duznost svoju da te upoznam sa sranjima
<Mmike> sam sec, telefon
<ivoks> ajde...
<Mmike> ivoks: tvoje kazne ono?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> u zadnjih mjesec dana
<ivoks> obavi svoju duznost
<ivoks> reci mi ono sto vec znam i sto sam rijesio :)
<ivoks> idem zafrulat
<SilverSpace> najbolji keksi http://storage.canalblog.com/46/43/508471/40578827.jpg
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> sam ti sebe uvjeravaj
<ivoks> domacica je jos uvijek bolja :)
<SilverSpace> ma ovi su mi super
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> tak sam se i ja uvjeravao
<ivoks> zdravi, nisu kaloricni
<ivoks> a kad ono... imaju vise kalorija nego domacica :D
<SilverSpace> ma hebes zdravo nezdravo nek su mi super 
<ptlo_> pa ako cemo vec nezdravo onda cemo uzeti bajadere i mlijeko :)
<SilverSpace> opce ne pucam na zdravo
<ptlo_> ak se trujem necu se sa zitom trovati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis bajadere nisam vec dugo 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi po njih
<SilverSpace> http://online.konzum.hr/categories/5471255/products/50013126?locale=hr
<SilverSpace> skupo
<SilverSpace> koja glupa trazilica nezna pronac domacicu ako nisu nasaslova
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDAcmn3SHvA
<ivoks> tak je
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam jos cuo tvoju propovijed
<drj_cro> odo kuci - pozz
<Mmike> tlf
<Mmike> minuta
<drac0> sta kazu copili kanadera zlovenci
<ivoks> koja krava
<drac0> kazu isporuka robe u 16h :)
<ivoks> gledam ju s balkona kak ne zna parkirati
<ivoks> i jos kod otvaranja vrata, totalno nekoordinirano bice
<ivoks> mazne mi vratima u auto
<drac0> ivoks, odi bolje pa je zdrmaj nego sto gledas kako parkira
<ivoks> zakaj svaki debil dobije vozacku
<ivoks> ako nisi svjestan okoline, ne smijes vozit
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zfs-novom-debianu/105482.aspx
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/talijani-upali-frekvenciju-prekinuli-signal-dijelu-istre-clanak-226870
<ivoks> a i ovi talijani su debili
<ivoks> brijem da su u BUG-u krivo nesto shvatili
<ivoks> GPL ne dozvoljava ZFS u kernelu
<ivoks> ZFS-a ce vjerojatno biti u kFreeBSD kernelu
<ivoks> sto ga nece svakako ciniti prvom distribucijom koja ima ZFS :)
<SilverSpace> :=)
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> mzoe sad?
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> daklem, imas haproxy
<Mmike> iza toga imas 2 mysqla
<Mmike> ajmo pojednostavnit pa rec da je jedan mysql read a drugi mysql da je write
<Mmike> haproxy zna koji je mysql read koji write
<Mmike> imas PHP stranicu (na primjer) koja prvo napravi neki SELECT, nakon toga napravi UPDATE i nakon toga opet select
<Mmike> read mysql je slave write mysqlu
<Mmike> SELECtovi idu na read mysql, UPDATE na write
<Mmike> nakon sto se desi UPDATE postoji mogucnost da se isti nije propagirao do read mysqla i SELECT ce vratiti krivo stanje
<Mmike> Kak' to rijesiti?
<Mmike> Sa haproxyjem nikako
<Mmike> A sad kad imas multiwrite backendove
<Mmike> kak ces njih sinkronizirati?
<Mmike> bez 2PC ili tako neceg?
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> da polovim sto si sve napisao :)
<ivoks> dakle, ja nisam govorio o haproxyu
<ivoks> ja sam govorio o vise write servera
<Mmike> ok, ista stvar
<ivoks> ne trebas ih syncat
<Mmike> kako sinkroniziras writeove medj njima?
<ivoks> pustis da replikacija odradi svoje
<Mmike> replikacija?
<ivoks> jedan pise parne keyeve, drugi neparne
<ivoks> i nikad se ne potuku
<SilverSpace> uhitili Sanadera
<Mmike> ti pricas o vrlo specificnom slucaju gdje je aplikacija svjesna infrastrukture
<Mmike> jer, to 'jedan pise parne drugi pise neparne' ne znaci bas puno
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> imas UPDATE
<ivoks> pricam o tome da write ide mysql serveru, to je sve sto aplikacija zna
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aplikacija je rekla UPDATE bla SET mo=5 WHERE a>20
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> kako ces syncati taj write?
<ivoks> pa replikacijom
<ivoks> master-master replikacija
<Mmike> Pricas o ndb clusteru?
<Mmike> Sto se desi ako na jednom serveru kazes UPDATE bla SET mo=5 a na drugom UPDATE bla SET mo=6 ?
<Mmike> kak znas tko je prvi tko je drugi?
<ivoks> ne pricam o ndb clusteru
<ivoks> pricam o master master replikaciji
<ivoks> postoje timestampovi
<Mmike> Dobro, i?
<ivoks> nece se isti commit desiti u istoj milisekundi
<ivoks> tocnije, mikrosekundi
<Mmike> ako nemas 2PC izmedju servera onda si sfusao stvar
<Mmike> transakcija koja se desila na jednom serveru mora se commitati i na drugom
<ivoks> pa commita se
<Mmike> inace ode sve u kukuruku
<ivoks> ne slusas me
<ivoks> imas master master replikaciju
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> serverA i serverB
<Mmike> imas
<ivoks> serverA je master serveruB
<ivoks> serverB je master serveruA
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> pretpostavimo da dobiju isti zahtijev u manje od jedne sekunde
<Mmike> zasto je bitno reci 'manje od sekunde'?
<Mmike> dobiju isti zahtjev
<ivoks> serverA kaze 'UPDATE A=20 timestamp 4.12345'
<Mmike> stoj
<ivoks> drugi kaze: 'UPDATE A=30 timestamp 4.12346'
<Mmike> ne kaze nikakav timestamp
<Mmike> odakle timestamp?
<ivoks> odi se upoznaj s repliakcijom u mysqlu
<ivoks> jesi ikad gledao logove od mysqla?
<ivoks> binarne logove
<Mmike> opet on u jagode
<ivoks> one po kojima se odredjuje replikacija
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> imas aplikaciju
<ivoks> ajde zaboravi aplikaciju, nije bitna
<Mmike> koja kaze: UPDATE a SET t=20 WHERE id>5
<Mmike> to se mora istovremeno propagirati po oba servera
<ivoks> bitno je da na jedan server dolazi jedan request, na drugi drugi request, za istu tablicu, isti unos
<Mmike> nesmije se desiti konflikt
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> pa nema konflikta
<Mmike> i ako dodju istovremeno
<Mmike> jedan UPDATE mora stati
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> i cekati dok se ne desi drugi
<ivoks> naravno
<ptlo_> Mmike, ako imas php aplikaciju koja radi select, update, select, imas bugovitu php aplikaciju
<ptlo_> fixaj je
<Mmike> ptlo_, kako bi ju ti fixao?
<ptlo_> update a set t = t + 1 where id> 5
<ptlo_> iili sta god da treba
<Mmike> pa eto, treba tocno sto sam rekao
<ptlo_> ali zelis imati atomicne updateove
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> unutar begin; end; bloka
<ptlo_> (ili naravno trebas transakcije, ali nisi ih spomenuo)
<ptlo_> eto bas se kuzimo
<Mmike> znaci, klijentA kaze: begin; update; jos posla; end;
<Mmike> dok traje to 'jos posla'
<Mmike> klijentB kaze: begin; update;
<Mmike> i tu stane
<Mmike> update ceka dok se transakcija klijenta A ne dovrsi
<Mmike> klijentA je napao serverA, a klijentB je napao serverB
<Mmike> ivoks, kako mysql serverA kaze serverB cekaj ili nemoj cekati?
<Mmike> samo shipanjem binlogova?
<ptlo_> kaj nije server b bio readonly?
<ivoks> replikacija poznaje i lock tablice
<ivoks> ok, nije lock tablice bitan
<ivoks> ali ako ti ne zelis da se unos u tablici promijeni, onda ti aplikacija ne smije dozvoliti da se taj unos mijenja dok ne zavrsi 'jos posla'
<Mmike> u slucaju da imamo samo serverA sve je jasno. UPDATE od klijentaB se nece desiti dok klijentA ne kaze COMMIT ili ROLLBACK
<Mmike> u slucaju da imamo dva servera treba nam ndb cluster koji ce propagirati sve to po svim serverima
<Mmike> inace smo usrali motku
<Mmike> ili napravimo sustav tako da particioniramo bazu, a nemamo multi-write nodeove
<Mmike> mysqlovska replikacija je ok za megaprometne websiteove i portale gdje je odnos readova i writeova ogroman. 1:10, 1:100, 1:1000
<Mmike> za transakcijsko procesiranje ne valja
<Mmike> mislim, ne valja nit oracleov,  kad smo vec kod toga
<ivoks> ako ti treba sinkrona replikacija, ok, ne moze
<ivoks> tj., master-master nije rjesenje
<ptlo_> dudes
<ptlo_> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/replication-faq.html#qandaitem-18-4-4-1-5
<ptlo_> aha
<ptlo_> opet kasnim
<ptlo_> jebo vas
<ptlo_> idem radit nesto korisno :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj ljudi znaju pisati gluposti http://www.infinius.hr/blog/odrzavanje-racunala-sa-linux-os-om
<Mmike> ivoks, pa e
<Mmike> ivoks, velim, slucajevi u kojima ti master-master kakvog mysql nudi ima smisla su vrlo izolirani
<Mmike> i onda moras pazit jako kaj radis, tj, aplikacija jako mora biti svjesna tog ispod
<ivoks> ekipa koja radi aplikacije je svjesna toga i paze na to u aplikaciji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ti ne krenes pisat blog? :)
<ivoks> pa eto, brijao sam da to svi rade :D
<Mmike> ivoks, onda kul :)
<ivoks> (inace nisam web dev)
<Mmike> o, iznenadio bi se
<Mmike> naprave aplikaciju, gui, za knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> s myisam tablicama
<Mmike> i onda to radi
<Mmike> i radi ok, zacudo
<Mmike> i onda to gurnu u replikaciju
<Mmike> jer, kao, ducan u zagrebu ducan u splitu
<Mmike> pa ajde
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj sam nepismen :))
<Mmike> nasao si dobar izgovor ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veli cura da nezna dal\' je upgradeirala
<Mmike> di se vidi verzija?
<ivoks> bahahahaha
<ivoks> Novinar STA-a dalje komentira da 'Ako Hrvatska izvede proces do kraja, postati će jedna od rijetkih dražava u kojoj se sprega politike, gospodarstva i kriminala ne isplati'.
<SilverSpace> Stoga ukoliko se i odlučite za antivirusni program za Linux, možete odabrati vrlo popularan ClamAV.
<SilverSpace> jao kaj mrzim kad ljudi gluposti pisu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tam di je isla i na update 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: about phone
<ivoks> menu -> settings -> about phone (zadnja stavka)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/ferguson-moji-igraci-nece-nikad-nositi-okovratnike/527934.aspx
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> "Pravi muškarci ne nose takve stvari"
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> i barca se prodala
<ivoks> http://www.net.hr/sport/page/2010/12/10/0737006.html?pos=n1
<ivoks> Yesterday the biggest software patent troll of all finally woke from its slumbers
<SilverSpace> još tri metra :)
<SilverSpace> ili ti 92 dana
<drac0> i sta onda?
<drac0> opet cemo gledati malo neizdrkanog geyttela
<SilverSpace> tako je 
<SilverSpace> patite 
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> zelite biti na jutarnjem?!
<ivoks> posaljite tweet 'Mama, gle me, na jutarnjem sam! #sanader'
<drac0> haha :)
<ivoks> ili 'Bas je seksi ova Bruna #Sanader'
<ivoks> novi ipod touch na 24 rate :D
<ivoks> pa jeb... nece zivjet 24 mjeseca :D
<Mmike> kako disableati suexec log od apacheta? 
<Mmike> logira i u /var/log/apache/suexec i u /var/log/syslog i u /var/log/messages
<Mmike> a ne vidim nigdje gdje bih mogao disejblati to
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak nece zivet 24 mjeseci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel je updejtala
<Mmike> neznam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisi znao to? za bicikl
<SilverSpace> ma jesam
<ivoks> bicikli ubijaju djecu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> biciklizam je najopasniji sport
<Mmike> suexec logiranje se ne moze disejblat!
<SilverSpace> najvise zrtava ima
<Mmike> mogu eventualno syslogu reci da ne biljezi to sve
<Mmike> o koji fuck
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ge6teiQdeQ
<ivoks> biciklizam je najopasniji sport?
<ivoks> opasnost nekog sporta se ne mjeri po broju zrtava
<ivoks> nego po broju zrtava po broju ucesnika
<ivoks> a nije svaka susa koja sjedne na bicikil - biciklist
<SilverSpace> znas da najteze ozljede dolaze iz biciklizma
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> koje to?
<SilverSpace> lomovi svih vrsta
<ivoks> toga imas u svim sportovima
<SilverSpace> to ti je statistika
<Mmike> to je k'o ona statistika koja veli
<Mmike> da se najvise saobracajki desava u crvenim autima
<Mmike> a ne spominje da je crvenih auti najvise na cestama  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si se privikao na 8tube?
<SilverSpace> 8tube ???
<SilverSpace> vratio se natty
<SilverSpace> ozivio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis na 8pen ?
<ivoks> statistika je super stvar
<ivoks> ako se ne zloupotrebljava ili ako ju ne provode nesposobnjakovici
<ivoks> sto je ne moguce
<Mmike> ivoks, a ono kad kazu da pusenje sprecava alchajmra?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jest
<Mmike> ivoks, jer je jako mali broj pusaca koji imaju alchajmra :)
<Mmike> al' to kaj umru prije neg opce dodju u taj stadij, to se ne spominje :)
<Mmike> ILI!
<Mmike> to mi je najjaca
<Mmike> zloupotreba brojeva
<Mmike> tablica koja pokazuje kako je Vista brza od XPa
<Mmike> ima neki index
<Mmike> tj, ne tablica nego graf
<Mmike> XP je u donjih 10% and vista je u gornjih 10%
<Mmike> samo sto X os pocinje na 12100 a zavrsava na 12110 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam super mi je dok ne trebam nesto veci tekst napisat jos uvjek sam brzi na obicnoj
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> how much net could a telnet tell if a telnet could tell net?
<ivoks> lots of it
<Neuromanc> mmike:)
<SilverSpace> bemti dropbox zvace mi proc
<Mmike> intel grafika i i5 proc
<Mmike> jel' ima neki jednostavan nacin da to proradi?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<Mmike> koji dio?
<Mmike> ubuntu i taj proc sa svojom grafickom - ne radi
<Neuromanc> mmike razocaran sam
<Mmike> cime?
<Mmike> mysqlom? :)
<Neuromanc> time sto kazes da ubuntu to ne moze
<Neuromanc> ja sam siguran da ti to mozes natjerati da radi kad bis e dovoljno potrudio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to ne radi?
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo letit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, eto, ne radi
<Mmike> nema drivera
<Mmike> mozad novi kernel pa ovo ono, njah, njah
<Mmike> zato pitam jel' ima jednostavnan nacin :)
<ivoks> instaliraj natty kernel :)
<SilverSpace> za kaj nema drivera
 * ivoks -> sastanak
<SilverSpace> ja znam da ta konbinacija radi
<SilverSpace> kakav je to stroj
<Neuromanc> mora raditi
<Neuromanc> to je ko da kazes da hp laserjet ne radi pod windows7
<Neuromanc> 5l
<Mmike> SilverSpace, laptop
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> dell nesto
<Mmike> ne radi, xi se dignu u onom primitivnom modu
<Mmike> nema akceleracije nema niceg
<SilverSpace> jao pa to tek bi trebalo raditi
<SilverSpace> neoj mi samo reci da hoces staviti neki prastari ubuntu gore
<drac0> Mmike, arrandale mobilna platforma radi provjereno na 10.10
<drac0> to ti je ovo core i3, i5 i i7 procevi s integriranom grafom drito na procu
<drac0> cak je i northbrigde na procu
<drac0> pogledaj u bios da nesto nisi fulao ...
<drac0> mozda ga nesto koci
<drac0> al radi provjereno
<Mmike> drac0, jok, ne radi
<Mmike> tj, nece se dic
<Mmike> tj, digne se, al' potrgano
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Neuromanc> mmike ma ti si to strgao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, verzija 2.1-update1
<Neuromanc> jedno pakiranje mentosa
<Neuromanc> nes double chocca mocca
<Neuromanc> i to bi proradilo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je stari
<Mmike> je, skida se novi upravo :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, a neznam di trebam kliknit :P :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> oracle zove apache se da ponovno pridruzi JCP-u
<Mmike> kaze meni Legend
<Mmike> 'ERROR: Backup cannot be writen to your sdcardovoono'
<Mmike> i kliknem 'OK'
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> i ovaj se reboota i krene :)
<Mmike> hehe, zajebato ak curka izgubi sve sad :)
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> beckup ti sad napravi
<Mmike> nije ga napravio
<SilverSpace> i nece nista izgubiti
<Mmike> nemre, neznam
<Mmike> al' je vec se rebootao
<Mmike> i sad stoji na onom HTC quality briliant
<SilverSpace> datu dugo stoji
<Mmike> da se ne brinem, a? :)
<Mmike> ok, oso je dalje
<Mmike> i sad veli 'no service :)
<Mmike> opet bijelo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hm hm hm 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> da
 * Mmike se sad vec brine za svoje testise :)
<SilverSpace> cekaj
<SilverSpace> vise puta se reboota
<chaky> mike, mislim da ces veceras spavati na kaucu :)
<Mmike> o, fuck
<Mmike> sad hoce pin!
<Mmike> kak da ja znam njen pin!? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pin od kartice
<chaky> nemoj pokusavati da ne zakljucas, e onda ces trebati PUK
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne spava
<Mmike> :) idemo dalje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi li 
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> kaj sad ima novo
<Mmike> recimo, tethering
<Mmike> to me najvise zanima
<Mmike> de je to?
<SilverSpace> imas ikonu
<SilverSpace> medu aplikacijma
<SilverSpace> wifi hotspot
<Mmike> kuuuuuuuuuuuul
<SilverSpace> imas i widget za on of
<SilverSpace> off
<ivoks> ikonu medju aplikacijama?
<ivoks> so old school
<ivoks> mi to imamo u notificationu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> povuces notification dole i eto ikonica za sve i svasta
<ivoks> zvuk, vibru, bluetooth, wifi, tethering...
<chaky> :)
<SilverSpace> :p
<Mmike> veli zenka da joj radu super :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> mora
<drac0> ivoks, :)
<drac0> pusti Silvera, vidis da se gushta
<ivoks> i ja sam mislio da radi super
<ivoks> a onda sam stavio pravi android
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> 2.2.1 :P
<SilverSpace> i ja bi pravi :)
<drac0> ?? SilverSpace
<ubuntu-hr> 'SilverSpace' is not defined.
<Mmike> ivoks, nema sansi da bi se ona makla od SenseUIja
<drac0> SilverSpace, stavi si old-school-android :)
<Mmike> enoje cvrkuce u sobi
<Mmike> 'kak je brzo'
<Mmike> 'ko munja'
<Mmike> eto je s flashlightom :)
<Mmike> auahahahahah :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ja joj pokazem pravi android, pa ces vidjeti
<ivoks> Mmike: nece joj nista falit
<ivoks> Mmike: bit ce joj bolje... s drugim :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :) be my guest :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: fakat mi se neda cackat sad kad sve radi
<Mmike> iako, brijem da cu si ja sutra odmah ubit senseui
<ivoks> kad na launch baru mozes skrolat
<Mmike> i metnut to nesto kaj vi imate
<Mmike> sam mi morate rec kaj :)
<Mmike> jel' postoji .chm reader za android?
<ivoks> tam di ona ima 'phone, strlicu i plusic', ja imam 15 aplikacija :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jos kad je tak zajebano rootat legenda
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije zajebano uopce, malo je old-school al da se srediti ...
<drac0> kuzim da ti se neda
<drac0> sta ce to tebi ionako :P
<Mmike> :) Ok, kaj taj froyo ima?
<Mmike> Ova je luda u sobi preko :) 
<SilverSpace> tako je drac0 
<drac0> chaky, nista se ne hvalis, daj neki review gingerbreada :)
<SilverSpace> no 
<SilverSpace> kaj mi treba vaditi mast
<ivoks> treba ti glavu iz guzice izvadit :)
<ivoks> i natjerat te da se pokrenes i napravis nesto :)
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi se barem prijavio za beta testera?
<SilverSpace> hebiga kaj ces
<SilverSpace> neda mi se 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> stara ljena mrcina :)
<ivoks> samo se tovi doma
<ivoks> zitaricama
<ivoks> postat ce golub
<SilverSpace> mrsavim
<ivoks> mrsavi se kretanjem, a ne jedenjem zitarica
<SilverSpace> skinuo 2kg
<Mmike> drac0, jel' ti koristis 8tube?
<Mmike> 8pen
<ivoks> 8key
<Mmike> pardon
<ivoks> 8pen :D
<ivoks> kaj vam to i dalje radi na 2.2?
<drac0> Mmike, koristio prije sad vise ne
<ivoks> mi sad koristimo gingerbread tipkovnicu :D
<drac0> tako je :D
<ivoks> al ajde, da ju probam
<ivoks> Mmike: kad okrenes mobitel
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti se okrene display za 90
<ivoks> Mmike: govorim o desktopu, di je sad i sve
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> a kad okrenes za 180? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, e?
<ivoks> kaj trebam snimit? :)
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> napravit cu filmic
<ivoks> pa ces vidjet :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> crtaj
<Mmike> ivoks ne kuzim
<Mmike> a i kod tihane je mob
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> :) sutra si ja idem po svoj :)
<drac0> sutra ce Mmike da se preznojava i ima ruke da se tresu :)
<ivoks> koji?
<ivoks> jesi odlucio?
<Mmike> dresire
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dobar izbor
<Mmike> e, taj gingerbread je sa 2.3?
<drac0> a jebote koliko se odlucuje i pati ...
<SilverSpace> si siguran
<ivoks> gingerbread je android 3
<ivoks> ili 2.3
<ivoks> evo, napravit cu teaser za Mmikea :)
<drac0> oho :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ti nemoj gledati copit ce te giht :)
<drac0> Mmike, uzmi si crni desire
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> nema desirea u vipu vise, btw
<Mmike> ceka se nova posiljka
<ivoks> opet :)
<drac0> hebate, idu ko kokice :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a ak ne uzmem sad onda nemogu poslije
<Mmike> na popust
<Mmike> pa sam nekak nazicao neki
<Mmike> pa sad koji je taj je
<Mmike> oso sam
<Mmike> odo pit
<Vlado9A3CY> nemoj :)
<drac0> Mmike, evo ti razlog za cugu ;) http://youtu.be/Q1rxkVaPjuk
<ivoks> ts
<ivoks> budem si prvo slozio telefon
<ivoks> a on je ionako otisao
<Mmike> a e
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> moro :)
<ivoks> gdje se ono namjesti sto sve zelim u notification baru?
<ivoks> sad imam wifi, bt, gps i zvuk
<drac0> widget buttons
<ivoks> pa di je to
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> nasao
<drac0> cayo -> user interface
<drac0> to je premocan ficur
<drac0> sve sam potrpao tu :)
<drac0> sto mi treba jel
<ivoks> pa stane ih 6 :)
<drac0> e pa to :)
<drac0> sve moguce spajanje, zvuk i brightness
<ivoks> ja imam wifi, bt, gps, zvuk, wiwi ap i orientation
<ivoks> da mi ne skace ako zelim vidjeti sliku koja je slikana od strane amater-fotografa
<drac0> hmm pametno ;)
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> kaj pak sad?
<drac0> Silver ne moze to naci u opcijama :)
<chaky> to nema u sense verziji froja
<chaky> to je dodatak iz samsung galaxy s
<drac0> no shit sherlock :)
<chaky> :P
<drac0> pa zato sam i rekao to :)
<chaky> to je jos jedan razlog silveru za rootanje
<drac0> chaky, da cujem sta je novo u 6.2a :)
<chaky> drac0: paaa... ne smijem reci
<drac0> riiiiiight :)
<chaky> :)
<drac0> znaci proradile su rodbinske veze i vezice :)
<chaky> pricekat cemo mi jos neko vrijeme da ovi izbace source code
<drac0> ne bunim se, dobro mi je na 6.1
<drac0> jos se cudim koliko juicea daje baterija ...
<chaky> ma ni ja, nego nedostaje mi flesanje svako 2-3 dana :)
<drac0> :D
<drac0> istina, navikne se covjek
<chaky> e
<drac0> sve mi cudno sad :)
<chaky> previse mirno
<ivoks> da, sranje
<ivoks> koji sugavi telefon, imam isti OS duze od 24h
<chaky> :)))
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> skoro pa me podsjeca na laptop
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> where's the fun there
<ivoks> kad sve radi
<drac0> true
<drac0> osjecam se ko SilverSpace
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> :D
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | < drac0> osjecam se ko SilverSpace
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> auuuuuu
<ivoks> trebao sam ispred stavit '< SilverSpace> meni je gaytel super'
<drac0> haha :D
<SilverSpace> koji manijaci
<SilverSpace> kaj to nemam
<ivoks> nego, skinit se igricu pocket legends
<ivoks> si
<drac0> da, stalno ju gledam pa nikako, dobra?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Desktop efekti/Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Odg: compiz i window buttons - komakino - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6937.msg29237#msg29237
<SilverSpace> kaj ima novog
<ivoks> nista nije bolje od angry birds
<ivoks> ali i ovo je dobro :)
<SilverSpace> angry birds zakon
<SilverSpace> upravo mi stigo update
<ivoks> Kako doznajemo iz MUP-a Sanader je planirao avionom odletjeti za München, a zatim i u Washington, no put mu je propao jer su mu Amerikanci odlučili ukinuti vizu.
<ivoks> pazi ove mulce na indexu:
<ivoks> Osim što je održavao bliske kontakte s nekolicinom austrijskih političara, Sanader je nedavno u Innsbrucku osnovao konzultantsku firmu GmbH, a u Austriji također živi i njegov brat Miroslav.
<ivoks> konzultantsku firmu GmbH
<SilverSpace> ode baterija
<drac0> sveuciliste u columbiji poslalo je sluzbeno izvjesce da kanader vise nije njihov sluzbeni predavac
<drac0> lol
<drac0> sta je taj tamo predavao, gospodarski kriminal
<drac0> ne kuzim
<drac0> pas mather
<drac0> SilverSpace, nesto ti slaba ta baterija? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: na iPodu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovdje ima jos 52%
<drac0> lepa kola, http://www.f1technical.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8732&start=45
<SilverSpace> koliko konj
<SilverSpace> kad bi mogao za ove patedobit uzeo bi si ovo http://is.gd/iw8DN
<ivoks> audi cita bukvicu benzincima na 24h le mancha, ha?
<ivoks> mansa
<drac0> yep
<ivoks> a prije toga Ford :)
<ivoks> kao svi veliki trkaci, Ferrari, Aston Martin, Jaguar
<ivoks> dodje Ford, pobijedi u svim sezonama u kojima se utrkivao, lijepo se zahvali i ode
<ivoks> u biti, izbacili su ih :) smislili nova pravila kako ovi vise ne bi pobjedjivali
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_GT40
<ivoks> the only car in Le Mans history to win the race more than once
<ivoks> ak budem imao novaca
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_GT
<ivoks> to cu si kupiti
<ivoks> kad ih kriza prodje, budu ih opet proizvodili :)
<ivoks> 0–60 mph (0–96 km/h): 3.3 seconds
<ivoks> 0–100 mph (0–160 km/h): 7.4 seconds
<ivoks> 0-150 mph (0–241 km/h): 16.9 seconds
<ivoks> fora :D
<SilverSpace> sad mi i daljinac ckava
<ivoks> Top speed: 205 mph (330 km/h)
<SilverSpace> vrijeme je za novi tv
<ivoks> po gradu trosi 20l/100km :D
<ivoks> 12 na autocesti... tolko je i focus trosio na autocesti :D
<ivoks> a vidi ovog:
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2011_Ford_Mustang_v6_Coupe.jpg
<ivoks> izgleda kao da ce te progutat
<SilverSpace> kaj si se ti zaljubio u ford
<ivoks> ne znam zakaj ameri briju da im je dizajn los
<ivoks> meni je ovaj veca fora od nekih europskih sportskih autiju
<ivoks> pa nisam se zaljubio, ali da cijenim Ford vise nego vecina ljudi - da
<ivoks> vozim ga i jeben je auto
<ivoks> http://www.cabel.name/images-post/2006/01/roflcopter.gif
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kako su cijene snizili http://is.gd/iw8DN
<SilverSpace> daljinac opet radi nakon ciscenja
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/detail/hockey.php?match=39726&gmt_offset=-3600&tab=1
<SilverSpace> papci
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> vodili su 3:1
<SilverSpace> tri komada dobili u 14 minuta
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [LoCo aktivnosti - Ubuntu-hr/Prevođenje] Odg: Lokalizacija Firefoxa 4 - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6927.msg29238#msg29238
<drac0> ogy rastura po forumu
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> odustao od irca
<SilverSpace> drac0: daj neki dibar app
<drac0> SilverSpace, superuser
<drac0> http://www.appbrain.com/app/superuser/com.noshufou.android.su
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> ok sad ozbiljno
<drac0> SilverSpace, ako ne mozes spavati ...
<drac0> evo dobar app
<drac0> http://www.appbrain.com/app/launcherpro/com.fede.launcher
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<SilverSpace> kaj me treba provocirati
<ivoks> ovaj chromium se usere kada ima previse tabova
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> tolko o ubuntu temi
<ivoks> jedna je od najpopularnijih za chrome :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> nisam je isprobao
<drac0> SilverSpace, app  http://www.appbrain.com/app/whatsapp-messenger/com.whatsapp
<drac0> SilverSpace, hmm  http://www.appbrain.com/app/camera-360/vStudio.Android.GPhoto
<ivoks> laku noc
<SilverSpace> odoh pat
<SilverSpace> ln
<drac0> odoh i ja
<drac0> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-11
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] How do I receive multimedia messages on my phone? - Bradhaddin - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6940.msg29239#msg29239
<ivoks> ajme meni nije mi dobro, ajme meni, nije mi dobro
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> zar je danas neko natjecanje 'Tko ce objaviti bombasticniji naslov' u novinama?
<drac0> jutro
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> evo nam i nexusa s za dobro jutro, http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/10/nexus-s-review/
<drac0> samsung je opet nastancao amoled ekrana ...
<SilverSpace> jutro
<drac0> ma ovo je katastrofa
<drac0> nema led notifikacije
<drac0> nema sd card
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa reko ja tko ce to kupit
<SilverSpace> fakat su budaletine u google
<drac0> ne kuzim bas
<drac0> umjesto da ides na upgrade, oni downgrade
<drac0> na N1 je bolji od ovoga
<SilverSpace> i izgleda mi nekako usporeno
<drac0> aj kad vec nema sdcard, da je bar 32 gb i tegra2 proc
<drac0> ovako sta, di je tu upgrade devicea, osim softwarea
<drac0> smetje
<drac0> sad je u biti prilika maznuti N1 kad mu padne cijena ovih dana
<drac0> SilverSpace, ;)
<SilverSpace> pa n1 mi izgleda bolje
<drac0> nego sta
<drac0> i bolji device
<SilverSpace> a dobit ce i 3.2
<SilverSpace> 2.3
<drac0> ionako gore ide 2.3
<drac0> e
<SilverSpace> nisam citao komentare
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim i komentari idu u tom smjeru 
<drac0> sve u svemu, fail
<drac0> vidjet cemo sta ce htc sloziti ...
<drac0> odoh malo van
<drac0> l8r
 * Mmike ide po dizajr
<Mmike> Moj slijedeci komp ce imati 12 ili 16 GB rama :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29240#msg29240
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ce ti toliko rama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa sad imam 8, pa eto :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - franko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29241#msg29241
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi iso po disaer
<Mmike> idem bas
<Mmike> kroz 10ak minuta
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - amd64 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29242#msg29242
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Photoshop ilegalno kod dvije trećine korisnika
<SilverSpace> ma daj :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Linnux ga nije volio.. (problem sa grafikom u wowu) - nishoba - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6921.msg29243#msg29243
<ivoks> isuse carnetu!!!! naporu
<ivoks> koji su to mulci
<ivoks> salju mi mail da mi servis ne radi, svake minute
<ivoks> pa znam!
<ivoks> nadogradjujem server
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Java appleti i dozvole - nishoba - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6941.msg29244#msg29244
<SilverSpace> :D
<ivoks> sisuati sto je ovaj debian potrgan
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' se moze, jednom kad stavis defrost ili sto vec, vratiti nazad na HTCov android?
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> sto ti je potrgano u debianu?
<ivoks> ldap
<Mmike> meni se cesce ubuntu potrga, s nekim obskurnim paketima... s debianom nemam nikakvih problema - osim sto je zastarjelo sve sto nije potrgalo. Onda izvlacenje iz testsinga, i sranja
<ivoks> ma... kad mu kazem da ne zelim da mi napuni ldap s nekim podacima koje si je on zamislio
<ivoks> onda se ldap nece ni startati
<ivoks> jer ovaj ne ne paravi slapd.conf
<ivoks> ne mogu sam napraviti sto zelim
<ivoks> posalje li mi ovaj carnet jos jedan mail
<ivoks> bacit cu bombu na srce
<ivoks> :)
 * Mmike ce ipak tjedan dana dati sansu SenseUIju
<Mmike> tek tol'ko da lakse mogu bitchat poslije
<ivoks> sta si kupio?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> idem sad
<Mmike> cekam sam zenu da se nafrcka i nasminka i navuce potpetice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: deset minuta ha :))
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> mrzim ih sve
<ivoks> i carnet i debian
<ivoks> a pogotovo kada se nadju zajedno :)
<ivoks> dodjem radi jednog u ured
<ivoks> i onda rasdi nesto sasvim trece
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znam kako ti je :)
<ivoks> object class 'hrEduPerson' requires attribute 'hrEduPersonPersistentID'
<ivoks> ubio bi, ubio!
<ivoks> idem im promijeniti scheme
<ivoks> jer ovak necu do preksutra
<ivoks> i sad sam shebo schemu
<ivoks> arrrrrrgggggghhhhhh
<ivoks> konacno...
<drac0> ahoi
<ivoks> Detektirana je nadogradnja sa stare verzije FreeRADIUS-a
<ivoks> pa ja ne vjerujem
<ivoks> cist sustav
<ivoks> nikakvog radiusa nije prije bilo
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na ruter
<SilverSpace> svaki dan u ovo vrijeme se diskonekta i nece se sam spojit nego moram ruter gasit palit
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9pjPIiUTVY
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: kaj ti gledas :))
<drac0> HmmZ0r, lol koja budaletina, zao mi sto nisam bio na koncu kad su bili tu u zg :D
<drac0> ovo im je u biti najjacha stvar :D http://youtu.be/ahk4zVB2-c0
<SilverSpace> drac0: i ti si njegov fan
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> znam tog liqa
<drac0> dok je bio mladji i furao dugu kosu
<drac0> furali se na rock/metal
<drac0> i onda skuzili di su pare, folk metal, kako hoces vec to nazvati
<drac0> liq je danas jebeni milijunash
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> prije par godina je bio najobicniji prljavi metalac koji dere po gitari, koma :)
<drac0> al bez obzira sta piche, znaju svirati
<HmmZ0r> otpala kosa i poceo folk gg
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako froyo?
<SilverSpace> drac0: super
<drac0> SilverSpace, aj odi settings -> sdcard & phone storage
<drac0> sta kaze koliko imas na internal storage, available space?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29245#msg29245
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem - Fritz - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29246#msg29246
<ivoks> stigla je kapica :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: evo me sad tu
<SilverSpace> trenutno 52MB
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25uxR7sas1Q
<dodobas> poznato? http://is.gd/iyIYT
<ivoks> tak sam bio gladan da sam pojeo nedovoljno pecenu piletinu i neprokuhani umak
<ivoks> sad cekam hitnu da me odveze u bolnicu radi trovanja
<ivoks> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3764
<ivoks> dodobas: ti koristis fluffy distribuciju?
<ivoks> A Linux distribution made out of fluff, bunnies, unicorns and awesome.
<dodobas> fluffy?
<dodobas> mislis ubuntu...ne ne koristim ubuntu na desktopu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne ubuntu, fluffy
<ivoks> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Linnux ga nije volio.. (problem sa grafikom u wowu) - abajto - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6921.msg29247#msg29247
<dodobas> ivoks: oh hebate...
<dodobas> to samo SilverSpace moze koristiti... :P
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> mislim da me zeludac neopisivo mrzi u ovom trenutku
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj sad ja
<ivoks> o jao
<ivoks> carnet ldap update mi obrise config file
<ivoks> i sve moje postavke u njemu
<dodobas> ivoks: prekrasno... :)
<ivoks> i, iako na izgled radi
<ivoks> TLS/SSL ne radi :)
<ivoks> pa kak takvu kardinalnu glupost naprave
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> ja sam kriv
<ivoks> glup sam sto uopce koristim te pakete
<ivoks> jel Mmike kupio desire na kraju?
<SilverSpace> ceka u redu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi dosao konacno
<drac0> SilverSpace, 129 :P
<SilverSpace> o da
<ivoks> 91 kod mene
<drac0> ivoks, di je onaj video sta si rekao napraviti :)
<SilverSpace> koliko ima tvoj ukupno
<ivoks> ostavio sam neke aplikacije na telefonu
<ivoks> Total space: 148
<ivoks> drac0: nemam vremena :/
<drac0> ivoks, ma sve 5 :)
<drac0> ja to zbog ovih baba pitam
<SilverSpace> kod mene je max 185
<SilverSpace> drac0: fuck
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta kazes da ti za bozic i novu godinu poklonim goldcard
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mi aplikacije trpamo na SD karticu :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: mogo bi ga onda i rootat
<drac0> SilverSpace, naravno ne american goldcard :)
<ivoks> tak da ono... imam oko 400MB aplikacija :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i ja mogu aplikacije stavit na sd
<ivoks> jesi siguran? imas ext3 particiju?
<SilverSpace> siguran sam
<ivoks> ok
<SilverSpace> naravno one koje su za to napravljene
<ivoks> aha... 
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad piknes mob na ubuntu, koliko ti 'diskovlja' otvori
<ivoks> pa sve su napravljene za to :)
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> meni su sve apps na SD
<ivoks> osim widgeta i servisa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: neke ne rade kad se premjeste
<drac0> da widgeti moraju biti lokalno :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: rade sve, kada se pametno premjeste
<ivoks> al za to treba root
<drac0> tj ne moraju, ali ako zelis da rade moraju
<drac0> nis odoh malo zraka uhvatiti
<drac0> super je vani
<drac0> l8r
<ivoks> i ja duhana
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<SilverSpace> drugi puta danas
<SilverSpace> pukne veza i nece se spojit
<SilverSpace> nego moram rucno gasi pali
<ivoks> vip je uveo roaming prijenos podataka
<ivoks> 25MB = 91kn
<ivoks> Without explanation, Apple has disabled a jailbreak detection API in iOS, less than six months after introducing it.
<dodobas> lol, valjda im se nije isplatilo :)
<ivoks> americka vojska testirala top koji ispaljuje projektila pri brzini od 7 maha
<ivoks> to znaci da im je domat 160km
<ivoks> domet
<ivoks> i ne cuju se pri ispaljuvanju
<ivoks> jer koriste magnet
<ivoks> Jedan megajoule je otprilike jednak energiji automobila od jedne tone koji putuje brzinom od 160 km/h. Kada se to pomnoži s 33 dobije se predodžba o razornoj moći s kojom takvo oružje pogađa cilj.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisu rekli koliko je tezak projektil
<SilverSpace> i upitna je preciznost 
<SilverSpace> tak da je to samo kurcenje
<SilverSpace> amera
<ivoks> preciznost?
<ivoks> pa to je prvi pokusaj bio :)
<SilverSpace> aha 
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, dobar korak u razvoju te tehnologije
<ivoks> postoje planovi da se takvo sto koristi za lansiranje u svemir
<ivoks> a japanci vec testiraju takve vlakove
<ivoks> mislim da su vozili 750km/h s takvim vlakom
<SilverSpace> ima vec duze vrijeme kaj se prica o tome
<SilverSpace> ima ih kaj su to napravili vec i u garazi 
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/showbizz/paparazzi/foto-modni-macak-kod-frizera-donio-svoju-roza-peglu.html
<ivoks> joj, pa kaj nije odseilo u srbiju?
<SilverSpace> naravno ne u tom obimu
<ivoks> bas sam se ponadao da ga vise nece biti posvuda :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije on nista kriv
<SilverSpace> ja bi zatuko te novinare pohlepne
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i to sta kazes
<SilverSpace> novinari su kod nas najveci privatnici
<ivoks> u biti...
<ivoks> u srednjem vijeku su dvorske lude bili bolesni ljudi
<ivoks> ovaj je, na kraju, isto samo dvorska luda
<SilverSpace> Lag: 2.18
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Ubuntu i capture s kamere mobitela?  - ujodarko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6942.msg29248#msg29248
<ivoks> issssssss
<ivoks> pa ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> CARNetov paket mi je izmijenio ldap objekte koji nemaju veze s carnetom
<ivoks> koji je njima k...
<ivoks> MILTERFORWARDADDRESS
<ivoks> gle sta mi napravi
<ivoks> milterForwardAddress -> MILTERFORWARDADDRESS
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol bit ce frkeeeee
<ivoks> ide hate mail ivanu
<ivoks> a ne
<ivoks> znam sto je napravio
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> izbacio je moje scheme iz konfiguracije
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> manje posla, ali jos gora greska :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ostalo/Test] proba - i - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6943.msg29249#msg29249
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: netko mi je upao u sustav preko WLAN-a? - ujodarko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6647.msg29252#msg29252
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] gledanje TV-a preko interneta - i - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6944.msg29251#msg29251
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ubuntu i capture s kamere mobitela?  - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6942.msg29250#msg29250
<ivoks> totalno mi potrgao ldap
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ubuntu i capture s kamere mobitela?  - ujodarko - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6942.msg29253#msg29253
<ivoks> eto, cuo me sad
<ivoks> 35 packages can be updated.
<ivoks> 23 updates are security updates.
<ivoks> budz0r: ^
<ivoks> Alias /javascript /usr/share/javascript/
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa glupi developeru
<ivoks> moram naci ime i prezime lika koji se ovoga sjetio
<ivoks> kak tak nesto glupo moze napraviti
<ivoks> global alias za /javascript
<ivoks> pa ono, covjece!
<ivoks> ako ti web ima relativnu putanju /javascript/, apache te baci u /usr/share/javascript
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ajmo svi sharat javascripte :D
<ivoks> pa da, zasto bi trosili toliko mjesta na disku
<ivoks> pa ipak su ti javascripti, koliko... 100kb max :)
<ivoks> 1.1M	/usr/share/javascript/
<ivoks> pa mislim
<ivoks> mootols :D
<ivoks> Policija traga za počiniteljem koji je pokušao ubiti 41-godišnjeg A. R iz Zagreba, inače od ranije poznatog po brojnim kaznenim djelima poput otmica, iznuda i slično. S njim je u tom trenutku bio i 34-godišnji I. B. iz Splita, također policiji poznat po teškim kaznenim djelima.
<ivoks> pa zasto su takvi ljudi na slobodi ako su poznati?!
<HmmZ0r> pa odsluzili su svoj dug drustvu 3 mjeseca u buxi ;)
<ivoks> i sad se napucavaju kraj djecjih igraonica
<HmmZ0r> cuj europski sustav je puno 'gori' od americkog. Tolerira se previse, previse se ide 'pomoci' kriminalcu i to
<HmmZ0r> sad to radi, kad si austrija i imas vojsku psihologa/psihijatara ustanova i inog
<HmmZ0r> kod nas kad odes u buxu stvoris jos bolje veze :)
<HmmZ0r> za 'posao' :)
<HmmZ0r> taman pola godine fino, upoznas sve
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: ti to iz iskustva? :)
<dodobas> znao sam ja da nije tako lako dobiti posao u banci... :)
<HmmZ0r> a imam neke poznanike 
<HmmZ0r> koji su postali 5 puta gori nakon sto su izasli iz bukse zbog trivijalnih djela
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/izhf3
<HmmZ0r> nik titanik obavezno, za dobra stara vremena :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gay as hell
<dodobas> da :D
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJiBq86iKnI&feature=player_embedded
<HmmZ0r> :D
<dodobas> ivoks: napravili su strip o tebi http://xkcd.com/705/ :D
<budz0r> ivoks: ne stignem sad apdejtat
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrKICDQnEg4
<ivoks> dodobas: :))
<Neuromanc> nda
<SilverSpace> bas tak
<ivoks> jel ima vec arm ploca za kupit?
<drac0> nisam vidio
<drac0> al sad ce samo sto nije
<drac0> m-itx
<drac0> arm cortex9 + tegra 2 je u igri
<ivoks> pa to je velicine atoma
<ivoks> pfff
<drac0> prica se i o nano-itx
<drac0> velicine 2.5"
<drac0> to je bolja opcija
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0> yep, velicine kutije cigara :)
<drac0> 4 gige rama, ssd disk, dp port
<SilverSpace> uh
<drac0> ima i hdmi opcija
<ivoks> NVIDIA's ION reference platform squeezes a 1.6GHz dual core Atom 330 processor and GeForce 9400GM chipset onto a Pico-ITX board inside a suspiciously ARTiGO-like enclosure.
<drac0> ma to je staro
<drac0> ion je star
<drac0> sad vec planiraju za 2011. i ion3
<Neuromanc> super
<drac0> tegra2 i tamo negdje u 2011. tegra3 is the true way ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj opet cekaj
<drac0> SilverSpace, nemoj cekati kupi sad odma ion2 :P
<SilverSpace> ja bi onu malu 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico-ITX
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=15030615&id_artikl=150.306.009
<ivoks> to je preveliko
<SilverSpace> manje nema 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, di si stavio mjuzu na sd karticu, u media ili Music?
<ivoks> http://www.ciao.co.uk/VIA_EPIA_PX5000EG_motherboard_pico_ITX_VX700__7086138
<ivoks> ne znam
<drac0> pa pogledaj :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobra ta asus al su bolesni s cijenom ...
<ivoks> http://www.maxitmag.com/hardware-reviews/laptops/via-epia-px5000eg-pico-itx.html
<drac0> ja bi isto nesto manje, tipa pico-itx i to arm-tegra
<dodobas> ivoks: a zasto to trazis?
<SilverSpace> drac0: zato je nisam ni kupio
<ivoks> After several weeks, they ended overheating the whole thing with a hair drier.
<ivoks> dodobas: a tak, padaju mi neke ideje na pamet
<ivoks> idem
<dodobas> ivoks: mislis integrirati racunalo u jaknu dok bordas? :D
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ja hocu nesto kaj ima hdmi
<ivoks> u bord, ne u jaknu
<dodobas> wow :D bio sam blizu :D
<dodobas> ali mozda bi ti arduino bio dovoljan...ovisno o tome sto radis
<dodobas> imas i one...mini...kao usb stick
<dodobas> http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMini
<drac0> a di nam je Mmike
<drac0> jel piknuo desirea :)
<SilverSpace> hebia tesko na stiklama hodat
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> sigurno nas sad sve psuje
<ivoks> nesto nije kako si je zamislio
<drac0> SilverSpace, mislis da se prerusio u zenu da dobije dizajr
<ivoks> ali meni se nekak najvise cini da ga je prodavac uvjerio da uzme desirehd
<drac0> nije puno skuplji
<drac0> a losiji
<drac0> al treba vidjeti kako se ponasa baterija na defrostu recimo
<drac0> ovo sto sam vidio htc sense stock, uzas
<drac0> napravis par fotki, ma crap cim ukljucis cameru valjda ga cuga zesce
<drac0> pa cackanje po sistemu, da i ne govorim o povezivanju
<drac0> i ode juice ...
<drac0> meni je to preveliko i pretesko
<SilverSpace> drac0: otiso sa zenom u grad kaj sad mislis to ti je dok se trgovine ne zatvore
<drac0> :D
<drac0> covjek bi uzeo neki device, a zena ga vleche, torbice, cipelice, jaknice, piz** ma****** i to, nikad sa zenom u shoping, nikada!
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> bbl
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> ja zaboravio
<ivoks> trebao sam kupiti neke stvari
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> http://xkcd.com/722/
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ea
<drac0> :D
<drac0> ludi su
<ivoks> http://xkcd.com/723/
<ivoks> i ovaj je dobar
<ivoks> http://xkcd.com/727/
<SilverSpace> ea
<SilverSpace> http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/09/google-cr-48-chrome-laptop-preview/
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/photos/cr-48-1/#3663238
<ivoks> iskreno
<ivoks> ne vidim svrhu
<ivoks> zasto bi imao laptop koji to nije
<drac0> ivoks, rootat cemo ga ;)
<ivoks> pa ima mali disk
<ivoks> nema smisla
<ivoks> vec imam laptop koji moze sve sto i chrome os
<ivoks> i puno vise
<ivoks> i laksi je, od magnezija
<ivoks> itd... :)
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: koji to imas?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> laptop?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> zelio bih nesto prenosivo + max battery time
<dodobas> do 12''
<ivoks> thinkpad x200s
<dodobas> expensive...
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> takve stvari kostaju
<dodobas> meni je 4.5-5 neki max
<ivoks> onaj mali hp je tezi od ovoga
<ivoks> jucer pricao covjek
<ivoks> svojevremeno kupio sony laptop
<ivoks> kao mali, dobar, dugo baterija traje
<ivoks> i onda dobio s njim punjac koji je skoro velicine laptopa
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> neki drek mi raste na nozi
<SilverSpace> masno tkivo
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> tvrdo, ne osjecam to
<ivoks> blijedo
<dodobas> mislio sam nesto u stilu...acer aspire 1825ptz
<dodobas> kao laptop/tablet
<dodobas> ali ono...1.7kg
<dodobas> nit je laptop niti je tablet...
<rsedak> jutro
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29254#msg29254
<SilverSpace> ea
<dodobas> i u rh ima samo najosnovniji model
<ivoks> ne znam
<rsedak> pricate o heliteru*?
<rsedak> helikopter
<ivoks> dok ovaj ne umre, ja necu traziti novi
<ivoks> robert ima fakat originalan ulet :) hoces, neces, sad cemo ga uvuc u razovor
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Svinjska gripa se vratila: Usmrtila je 10 Britanaca u Å¡est tjedana
<ivoks> a obicna 30ak
<ivoks> al obicna nije neka vijest, pa...
<ivoks> idem... uzivajte
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> poz
<josipsb> :)
<rsedak> ivoks:  :-)
<mali_od_zanata> vecer
<mali_od_zanata> jel ima koga
<rsedak> nikoga, samo su  Domaci
<SilverSpace> patuljci
<SilverSpace> rsedak: o kakvom ti to stalno helikopteru brijes
<rsedak> SilverSpace: imam RC helikopter esky lama v4
<rsedak> pa ga malo krsim :-)
<Neuromanc> nda, glupi novinari
<Neuromanc> gripa h1n1 prvi put se pojavila prosle godien u meksiku, kazu
<Neuromanc> nije istina, to je najstarija vrsta gripe...
<Neuromanc> sto se lako vidi i iz brojeva u oznaci:)
<ivoks> rsedak: malo si zabrijao :)
<rsedak> ivoks: svako se opusta na svoj nacin :-)
<rsedak> jos kad bih imao i kamernama da ta krsenja snimi, i eti ti instant slave na yubitu :-)
<ivoks> naravno, ali uletit s pitanjem jel pricamo o tvojoj zanimaciji... :)
<rsedak> zasto ne? :-) zasto se svijet nebi bacio hobijem kojim se i ja bavim?
<rsedak> bavio
<rsedak> inace su linuxasi poznati kao svestrani ljudi :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK09xPBEGEk
<rsedak> SilverSpace: upravo taj mode
<rsedak> l
<rsedak> ovaj na tvom videu ima upgraedane elise
<rsedak> ovaj na videu ima problema sa zisroskopom
<SilverSpace> hebate sa cime se ti igras
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: kad mi bing neda satelitske snimje Popovace... moram necim, ne mogu stalno stancat djecu :-)
<rsedak>  a i ovaj na video nuje dobro triman
<SilverSpace> ovo je igracka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC_MAev0eyk&feature=fvsr
<rsedak> hehehe
<rsedak> SilverSpace: a vidi ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Z_pBRx60o
<SilverSpace> mater mu kaj mu radi 
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> koliko ih je taj samo razbio
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> al boli ga kita njemu svake sekunde kapne jedan iz busotine
<rsedak> a jesi primjetio hrvatske komnetare u pozadini?
<ivoks> i koliki je domet antene?
<ivoks> i koliko baterije traju?
<ivoks> razmisljam staviti kameru i posjetiti susjednu zgradu
<rsedak> ivoks: to prvenstveno ovisi o ćfremvenciji 35KHz oko 100m, 75Khz do 400M ako se ne varam, a 2,4 GHZ je u EU limitirano na 800m, a u US na 1600m
<rsedak> baterije traju ovisno o rezimu rada, od 5 min do 10min
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> jedan let = 20kn
<rsedak> ivoks: hm Lama V4 nije at van ako ima imalo vjetra, za to je potreban veci helic ili 2.500EUR za heksakopter
<rsedak> kako to misli 20Kn?
<ivoks> koliko baterija ide unutra? rekao bi 2xaa?
<ivoks> ili cak aaa
<rsedak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvH2f-AewX8
<rsedak> ivoks: u nutra ide LiPo baterije 7,4V od 900mAh
<ivoks> e to je prava stvar
<ivoks> ak i izgleda kao alien
<rsedak> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvH2f-AewX8
<rsedak> ali samo 2.500EUR+PDV+carina :-)
<ivoks> i brz je
<ivoks> i like it
<rsedak> za te novce mora biti :-)
<rsedak> ivoks: kupujes?
<ivoks> 20.000kn necu dati za igracku :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> to se moze komercijalno iskoristitit :-)
<SilverSpace> MikroKopter je dzubre 
<SilverSpace> hebeno
<ivoks> ima i gps
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> znam
<rsedak> i jos mu mozes preko laptopa definirati na koje koordinate da ode :-)
<ivoks> svidja mi se izgle
<ivoks> izgled
<ivoks> vec vidim paniku u kvartu
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> i nosivost mu je dosta velika
<ivoks> pa moze ziher 2kg dic
<rsedak> eto povezes cetrdeset takvih i diknu covjeka :)
<rsedak> dignu
<rsedak> a vidi ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whogQY0h8Sc&feature=fvw kao d asu oni prvi izmislili igracku .-)
<ivoks> mislis, covjeculjka :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk&feature=player_embedded
<rsedak> SilverSpace: cool video
<rsedak> to me podjestilo na ruske tenkove koji koriste analogna racunala :-) daleko preciznija nego americki Abramsi s digitalnim racunalima
<ivoks> mos mislit :)
<ivoks> propaganda cini cuda :D
<rsedak> pa ja sam rudjeras :-)
<rsedak> imao sam i analognu i digitalnu elektroniku :-)
<rsedak> pa i mjerenja :-)
<rsedak> i znam razliku 
<ivoks> i ja sam rudjeras
<ivoks> i, kolika je greska potrebna kod digitalnog signala?
<rsedak> odlicno kolega :-) koja generacija, kod koga ste slusali Osnove elektortehnike
<ivoks> kod Jedinstvenog
<rsedak> a kod Sarca? :-)
<ivoks> bitnije je kod koga sam slusao Digitalnu i Analognu
<rsedak> A mjerenja?
<ivoks> ajmo se vratit temi
<rsedak> cekaj mislmi da sam digitalnu i analognu slusao kod Vesne... hm, morao bih iscupati index
<ivoks> kolika je distorzija digitalnog signala potrebna kako bi se 0/1 prikazala kao 1/0?
<rsedak> zavisi od praga
<ivoks> nema praga
<ivoks> potrebno je 50%
<ivoks> kod analognog?
<rsedak> statisticki gledano da
<ivoks> x, gdje je x bilo koji broj, ne mora biti cijeli
<ivoks> nemamo mi doma danas digitalne televizije
<ivoks> televizije su iste kao i prije
<ivoks> imamo samo digitalni signal
<ivoks> jer su greske manje
<rsedak> slazem se
<ivoks> ne mozes reci da analogni signal manje grijesi od digitalnog
<ivoks> to je i teoretski nemoguce :)
<ivoks> propaganda :)
<ivoks> idem popusit to kaj sam smotao i u krevet
<rsedak> tu bismo se mogli raspravljati, i digitalni signal moze grijesiti, pogotovo ako su raw podaci koji nemaju 
<rsedak> zastitu od gubitka dijela podataka
<rsedak> ja govorim o obicnom racunanju
<rsedak> a ne o prijenosu podataka
<ivoks> pa ajde, obicno racunanje
<ivoks> 0+1
<ivoks> i mozda, tu negdje, oko 0 + mozda, tu negdje oko 1 =
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> 0*1
<ivoks> 0,1 * 1
<ivoks> u biti
<rsedak> a sto je s 7-om decimalnom?
<ivoks> rasprava je bespredmetna
<ivoks> sva racunala su digitalna :)
<rsedak> govorim o sivoj zoni gjde pomicni zarez u digitalnoj ne radi kako spada
<ivoks> tranzistor ili pusti ili ne pusti signal, sve ostalo se bazira na tome
<ivoks> sve je digitalno
<rsedak> je digitalna su jer su jeftinija za sloziti
<rsedak> ali kad govorimo o brzini i preciznosti na 100-u decimal
<ivoks> ma koju 100. decimalu
<rsedak> a jedmo se uhvatili corava posla :-)
<ivoks> idem pusit
<rsedak> s/jedmo/jesmo
<rsedak> uzivaj ;-)
<rsedak> idem vidjeti zasto mi sin nece spavati
<rsedak> ln
<SilverSpace> di nam je Mmike 
<ivoks> u shoppingu
<ivoks> aj, laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-12
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: Ubuntu i capture s kamere mobitela?  - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6942.msg29255#msg29255
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: gledanje TV-a preko interneta - BlackHole051 - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6944.msg29256#msg29256
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Općenito] Odg: Kako instalitrati datoteke File_name.tar.gz - zvacet - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6524.msg29257#msg29257
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Ubuntu/Multimedija] Odg: youtube video downloader/converter - Oggy - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6485.msg29258#msg29258
<ivoks> dan
<ivoks> cek, atom D5xx nema vt-x?
<ivoks> pa kaj pusi ta ekipa u intelu?
<ivoks> a Z serija pak nije 64bitna
<ivoks> dakle, ne postoji niti jedan normalan atom procesor :)
<dodobas> a je.. sad bi ti virtualizator na atomu...
<dodobas> http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyID=29035
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kad stavim to u svoj board, da mogu virtualizirati kako bi se ponasale daske drugih proizvodjaca :)
<dodobas> da... nema 64bit + virtualizator.... ili ili
<ivoks> oni su fakat napravili trademark od rijeci 'inside'
<ivoks> nis... kava, pa ured
<dodobas> meni je ured, gdje mi je laptop...
<ivoks> i meni
<ivoks> al eto, moram ic slozit taj stroj
<ivoks> koji mi sluzi kao serial point
<ivoks> na njega su zakaceni serijski portovi svih servera :)
<Neuromanc> pa atom je ipak inicijalno dizajniran za mobitele
<Neuromanc> ajmo ne ocekivati serverska svojstva od njega
<ivoks> mobitele?
<ivoks> malo je prevelik za mobitele
<ivoks> trosi previse struje, itd...
<ivoks> atom je zamisljen za mala racunala, sto god ona bila
<ivoks> zasto ja sad ne bi imao server, velicine a4 papira, na kojem mogu virtualizirati 64bitne sustave?
<ivoks> tehnologija postoji i moguce je napraviti
<ivoks> zasto server bas mora gutati 800w?
<ivoks> ne mora
<MmikeMRMA> nema snijega :(
<SilverSpace> di
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: oj pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> jes kupio desire
<MmikeMRMA> jesam
<MmikeMRMA> tu je, pored mene :)
<SilverSpace> trosis bateriju :)
<MmikeMRMA> sad samo da smislim jednostavan nacin kako da kontakte iz nokije prebacim u njega :)
<MmikeMRMA> jok, nisam ga upalio jos
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> s time sam se ja zabavljao
<ivoks> mozes iz nokie sve prebaciti u vcf
<ivoks> prebacis to na komp
<ivoks> i onda s kompa te vcf-ove prebacis na desire
<ivoks> ili bluetoothom
<ivoks> onda postoji aplikacija vcf import ili tak nesto
<ivoks> i importas
<ivoks> eksterna przilica ne radi ako mi laptop nije ukopcan u struju
<ivoks> pa ne vjerujem
<ivoks> a punjac nisam ponio...
<dodobas> usb_image?=
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pogledaj u bios 
<SilverSpace> ili je to do przilice
<dodobas> mislim da sam nasao novi laptop...ali....
<dodobas> asus 1215P http://is.gd/iBDl8 ili 1215N http://is.gd/iBDnd
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, znas li jednostavan nacin za izvaditi .vcfove iz nokije, da ne moram jedan po jedan? :)
<dodobas> samo isplatili se 500kn vise za graficku koju necu moci koristiti (nvidia optimus aka vga swicheroo) i nesto brzi proc koji trosi vise struje
<dodobas> tipa 12W u odnoso na 8.5W
<SilverSpace> ali
<ivoks> ja isto...
<ivoks> zajebavam se s cdromom, a imam stick
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: select all?
<ivoks> na nokii e90 je bilo select all, export
<ivoks> ili tak nes
<dodobas> a gle nisam skuzio da ovaj skuplji ima HDMI...cini se onda taj
<MmikeMRMA> O zdrkane li nokie
<ivoks> a do sad ti je bila dobra :)
<ivoks> ja sam se s tim prebacivanjem mucio dva-tri dana
<ivoks> trazio programe
<ivoks> jer mi je trebalo neko vrijeme da izadjem iz okvira razmisljanja koje sam usvojio na nokii
<ivoks> stalno sam trazio programe za PC
<ivoks> a u biti, samo sam trebao na androidu naci VCF import i to je bilo to
<ivoks> vcardio je ime programa na androidu
<ivoks> mozda froyo ima vcf import po defaultu
<ivoks> ja sam to radio na 1.5 :)
<MmikeMRMA> ma
<MmikeMRMA> problem je kako da na nokiji exportam sve
<MmikeMRMA> imao sam sync sa outlookom u windowsima
<MmikeMRMA> u vboxu
<ivoks> odes ua adress book
<MmikeMRMA> medjutim, sync ne radi
<ivoks> select all
<SilverSpace> rucak tortilje :)
<ivoks> export
<MmikeMRMA> tj, ne synca sve, nasao sam 2 kontakta koja sam na mobu mijenjao unazad 2 dana i to nije uslo u outlook
<ivoks> 12:36 < ivoks> na nokii e90 je bilo select all, export
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, e, to mi ne radi :)
<MmikeMRMA> Nemam tu opciju
<MmikeMRMA> Preptpostavljam zato kaj nemam microSD karticu unutra
<ivoks> pa di ces onda exportat? :D
<ivoks> poludit cu
<ivoks> poludit
<ivoks> nece se butat sa usb-a
<ivoks> cd ne mogu zaprzit
<ivoks> ostaje mi mreza
<MmikeMRMA> kaj ce se desit ako desiresd karticu prebacim u nokiju?
<ivoks> nis, kaj bi se desilo
<ivoks> eksplodirat ce telefon :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ti syncas/backupiras android - di?
<ivoks> google
<MmikeMRMA> njah
<ivoks> to sam i ja prvo rekao
<ivoks> a onda sam skuzio da sam samo bio retardiran :)
<MmikeMRMA> Ne znam, to mi je scary.
<ivoks> zasto ti je scary
<ivoks> jer je sve na googleu
<MmikeMRMA> ili negdje
<MmikeMRMA> nije google issue
<ivoks> ja sam presao preko toga i sad nemam problema
<MmikeMRMA> Pa, super
<SilverS> grrrrr
<MmikeMRMA> ne zelim preci preko toga
<MmikeMRMA> dati dio svoje slobode za komfor
<ivoks> koje slobode? :)
<ivoks> cega se odreknes?
<ivoks> ne primjecujem da sam nesto manje slobodan :D
<ivoks> dapace, slobodniji sam
<ivoks> jer koji god program upalim, sve je tu
<MmikeMRMA> :) Imas sve na googletu :) 
<ivoks> ne moram robovati nekim podesavanjima
<MmikeMRMA> Koliko si zbilja slobodan? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jok, robujes samo googletu
<ivoks> pa imam i sve lokalno, na kartici
<ivoks> mogu koristiti i ubuntu one
<ivoks> ono, kaj god
<ivoks> ne vidim kako to robujem googleu
<MmikeMRMA> woo, nokia podrzava izmjenu kartice 'on the fly'
<MmikeMRMA> koool :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a ok, ti to ne vidis tako ja to vidim tako
<MmikeMRMA> zato i ne koristim gmail i sve gkurac servise
<Neuromanc> nda
 * MmikeMRMA ugasio nokiju ;)
<SilverS> fakat me nesto danas zdere irssi
<ivoks> na jednom racunalu imam SSD, a na drugom 5400 disk
<ivoks> pa to je prestrasno
<Neuromanc> ssd puno brzi?
<ivoks> vec sam par puta pomislio kako je stroj umro
<Neuromanc> ovaj s 5400 diskom?
<ivoks> pa da
<Neuromanc> ja nekad trebam cekati po 5 minuta da mi napravi novi folder i otvori ga...
<Neuromanc> na laptopu s 5400 diskom, naravno
<ivoks> toliko sam se vec navikao na ssd, da su mi ovi stari diskovi smijesni
<ivoks> uopce ne znam kak ljudi zive s time
<Neuromanc> ne zivimo, polako umiremo
<ante_> pozz ljudi, sta ima ;) ?
<ivoks> stroj se buta za 5-10 sekundi
<ivoks> ulogira se za dvije
<ivoks> a tu gledam installer vec 20 minuta
<Neuromanc> ante a njurgasmo pomalo:)
<Neuromanc> i ivoks se hvali ssdom:)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk
 * MmikeMRMA isto ima ssd
<MmikeMRMA> i super je, da
<MmikeMRMA> samo sto je toliko bezobrazno preskupo da nema smisla
<Neuromanc> pa nije bas tako preskupo
<Neuromanc> uzmes mali ssd za system
<Neuromanc> 7200 za podatke
<Neuromanc> i tvoje vrijeme nešto košta
<Neuromanc> tako da se može brzo isplatiti ako ozbiljno radiš
<ivoks> pa da... ja sad sjedim
<ivoks> i cekam da kanta zavrsi
<ante_> a koliko ti ima gb taj disk?
<ivoks> a mogao sam pit kavu
<ivoks> moj?
<ivoks> 128
<ante_> da
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, preskupo
<MmikeMRMA> 700 kuna 30 GB
<MmikeMRMA> a terabajt je 500 kuna
<SilverSpace> poludit cu sa thomsonom
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na ruter
<MmikeMRMA> People, to je Contacts?
<ante_> t-comov thomson?
<SilverSpace> ante_: metronet
<ivoks> valjda
<ivoks> ne znam kako to htc sense zove
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' ima nacina da ih sortira po prezimenu?
<MmikeMRMA> joj, sve iznova sad :)
<ivoks> to je htcova aplikacija, ne sjecam se, ne koristim to vec dugo
<MmikeMRMA> nda
<MmikeMRMA> treba se privikavat
<MmikeMRMA> sad mi samo fali neka torbica za oko struka
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: sad se osjecas kao pocetnik
<SilverSpace> skoro kao kad si prvi puta kupio mob
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ante_>  razmisljam o tome da instaliram ubuntu jednoj časni sestri koja se žali da joj je komp prespor (ima instaliran win-xp)
<ante_> a komp koristi samo za pregled nekoliko stranica na inrternetu, pregledavanje mailova, printanje, pregledavanje slika i prezentacija
<ante_> samo bi trebao provjerit jel joj printer podrzan (ima neki stari canon pixma series) , i mislim da ima 512 MB rama. Zna li netko bi li se ubuntu dobro vrtio na tome?
<SilverSpace> bit ce i on spor
<SilverSpace> 512 je fakat malo
<ante_> mozda xubuntu
<SilverSpace> trebao bi probat
<SilverSpace> jedno i drugo
<Neuromanc> daj joj samo dodaj 512 ili gigu rama unutra
<Neuromanc> pametnije jednostavnije i jeftinije
<Neuromanc> a i ucinkovitije
<SilverSpace> to da
<SilverSpace> wauuuuu
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> uh poslje tortilja pale i lazanje od susjede
<SilverSpace> bome fino
<drac0> ohoho android data2ext speedboost hack ;) http://bitURL.net/awcu
 * drac0 se napucao puretine i mlinaca s francuskom salatom :)
<SilverSpace> uh nelose
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> da neloshe, ubio se :)
<SilverSpace> zasto se dizu dionice a iskljuceno je auto sinhronizacija
<SilverSpace> nigdje nista a ukinuli mi sportski kanal
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu im i ja otkazat 
<SilverSpace> tableta ima ko u prici 
<SilverSpace> svasta se tu prodaje
 * drac0 si je ubo novu predator statuu ;) http://youtu.be/MaIgmQcERUk
<SilverSpace> lol
 * SilverSpace je oduvjek sumljao da je drac0 svemirac, a sad je u to siguran.
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D
 * drac0 je predaor fan, od stripova, serijala, preko kolekcionarskih statua pa do soundtracka :)
<SilverSpace> aha 
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> novi androidas
<ivoks> svim smo mu napricali price i bajke i sad nije bas odusevljen :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> da ti budem iskren :)
<MmikeDOMA> Kaj nemrem na appstore bez google accounta?
<ivoks> ne mozes :)
<ivoks> to je google servis
<MmikeDOMA> A jel' ima di jos da mogu aplikacije browsat i skidat i instalirat bez toga?
<MmikeDOMA> Ili je to jedini nacin?
<ivoks> naravno da ima
<ivoks> nadjes apk i instaliras
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' imas preporuku za aplikaciju koja biljezi promet/pozive/smsove/megabajtove/minute/sve?
<ivoks>  /var/log/syslog? :)
<ivoks> promet si ja pratim sa 3g watchdog
<ivoks> a pozive i smsove, ne kuzim, pa imas log
<MmikeDOMA> Odem na Personalize.  Kazem Change HTC Scenes, izaberem 'clean slate', pita me dal' hoces saveati trenutne postavke, i nemrem rec 'necu'. Imam 'save' i imam 'cancel'. :)
<MmikeDOMA> wtf? :)
<ivoks> pa cancel
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nesto sto bi mi reklo: Danas si poslao 10 smsova. ovaj tjedan 50. Ovaj mjesec 100. Razgovaraio si 300 minuta, i skinuo 200 MB.
<MmikeDOMA> Pa kad kazem cancel, vrati me nazad.
<ivoks> ne znam jel ima
<ivoks> nisam trazio takvo sto
<MmikeDOMA> Jos da grafice crta, eee :0
<ivoks> pa trazi
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/
<ivoks> frka te je da ne predjes vipovu tarifu? :)
<ivoks> 3g watchdog je za promet
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/call-meter-ng/de.ub0r.de.android.callMeterNG
<ivoks> evo, ovo mi izgleda kao nesto sto trazis
<ivoks> ili ovo
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-pro/com.carl.tcpro
<ivoks> - Statistics and Graphs
<ivoks> $1.93
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-extended/com.carl.trafficcounter
<ivoks> free
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/netcounter/net.jaqpot.netcounter
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nema sms i pozive
<MmikeDOMA> jos da skuzim kako to instalirati :0
<ivoks> za to ti treba google account
<ivoks> ako nemas, onda ce ti netko morati poslati apk
<chaky> mislim da se s appbrain moze  dobiti link preko barcode-a, nije potreban google account
<ivoks> da, tocno
<ivoks> a za to mu treb barcode scanner :)
<chaky> e da
<chaky> skine ga s marketa
<ivoks> za koji mu treba google account :)
<chaky> u da :)))
<ivoks> jos cemo mu morati slat apkove
<chaky> e jebiga, imati Android telefon bez Google accounta???
<ivoks> jer se nece htjeti prijaviti na google
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<ivoks> mozes ti imati google account a da ne syncas kontakte, kalendar itd...
<MmikeDOMA> Mislim da ce ovaj HTCovski android dolje vrlo skoro
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem se spojit na wireless, a nemam blage zasto
<SilverSpace> porodajne muke :))
<MmikeDOMA> Pa da mi bar napise zasto nece
<ivoks> nece ti se spojiti na wifi? :)
<ivoks> isuse, pa nesto s njim ne valjda onda :)
<chaky> meni radi
<MmikeMRMA> naso :)
<ivoks> ma radi svima
<MmikeMRMA> trebalo je na ruteru kliknut 'save' nakon sto sam dodao mac adresu :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> naravno
<SilverSpace> zastopalo mi se uho
<MmikeMRMA> nevjerojatno mi da nemrem sortirat po prezimenu kontakte
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> man sort ? :)))
<ivoks> ne sjecam se za htc
<ivoks> al u andorid se moze
<ivoks> u Contacts
<chaky> da , moze se sort by last name
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: jesi siguran da je kontakt upisan pod ime, prezime? a ne 'ime prezime', sve pod imenom
<SilverSpace> ma MmikeMRMA se samo ne snalazi
<MmikeMRMA> siguran
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> kad odem na edit fino imam: Name: Ante, Lastname: Karamatic
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti imas htc, jel ti znas sta o tome?
<HmmZ0r> drugi put stavi pod name lastname ;)
<ivoks> ja svojeg mogu sortirati po imenu ili prezimenu, pa cak i sortirati po imenu, a da prvo ispise prezime (ili obrnuto)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jel' mosh ti?
<drac0> :)
<drac0> cuj ovoga haha
<drac0> Mmike, stas piknuo?
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, desire
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, jesi rootao?
<MmikeMRMA> nisam
<MmikeMRMA> iako mislim da cu vrlo skoro
<drac0> e onda se nemamo sta razgovarati :)
<MmikeMRMA> hehehehe :)
<drac0> samo nemoj skoro kao SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: trenutno se puni di to gledas za sortiranje
<drac0> ivoks, si stavio novi market? :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, kaj? :)
<drac0> hebate sta su ovi unrooteri zbunjeni
<SilverSpace> drac0: kenjaj kenjaj
<drac0> :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, pokusavam vidjeti kako instalirati aplikacije bz google acca
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> oy hbogner
<hbogner> oj drac0 
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kompliciras
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, vidim ti bio heben i posten, ne ide to zajedno :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace: zasto? zato sto ne zelim koristiti google servise, ako bas ne moram?
<SilverSpace> pa ne moras
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, pa, nisam bas siguran :09
<SilverSpace> muci se onda kad se neces regat da bi instalirao
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, cek ne kuzim, nemas gmail account?
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, jok
<MmikeMRMA> izgleda da cu ga morat imat
<drac0> :D
<drac0> ti bi tudjim qurcem u koprive ...
<MmikeMRMA> Ne kuzim vas :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jedno 'da, jbg, sorry, ne ide drugacije' i sve 5 :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce ga googlr spijunirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<chaky> novi dolphin browser mini je vani, preview 3
<SilverSpace> dolphin mi je super
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ivoks, sto koristitie za mail?
<drac0> gmail :)
<drac0> chaky, kad ce nam novi  defrost ;)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ?
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, kad rootas, zavisi na koji rom, imas default mail app
<drac0> pa nju vezes koje hoce mailove
<drac0> al ja to ne koristim s obzirom da vozim samo gmail
<MmikeMRMA> jbg, ja imam 5 mail accountova i milijardu imap foldera gore
<drac0> e pa onda s mail app
<hbogner> o cem vi to?
<drac0> samo se prije odluci, hoces rootati il ne
<hbogner> kaj neka plicacija moze vrtit samo jedan mail
<hbogner> pa moja stara nokija (cca 2 godine) ima 5 mail accounta gore sto pop, sto imap
<hbogner> plicacija=aplikacija
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, hocu rootati al' me frend nagovorio da dam sansu HTCovom Androidu
<MmikeMRMA> pa sad, eto, prtljam
<MmikeMRMA> mail aplikacija nece 'next' ako ne ubacim outgoing mail server
<hbogner> cek to za prvi mail? pa stavi neki outgoing
<hbogner> valjda imas neki
<MmikeMRMA> a stavit cu vipnetov
<hbogner> stavi, trebat ce ti jedino za slanje
<hbogner> cek to na androidu nastimavas?
<hbogner> pa kaj je tamo tkao komplicirano?
<MmikeMRMA> pa nije komplicirano
<MmikeMRMA> nego pretpostavlja hrpu stvari :)
<MmikeMRMA> Vrijede li sto Google Maps za navigaciju?
<drac0> vrijede
<MmikeMRMA> kul
<drac0> nije garmin u autu ali ok su
<MmikeMRMA> moram naci neki stalak za auto
<drac0> i punjac onda ;)
<MmikeMRMA> jest :)
<drac0> i futrolu/torbicu/wuteva
<drac0> pa jachu bateriju
<drac0> ...
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> i iGoa
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, probaj neku OSM navigaciju
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ti mozda znas jel ima kaj
<hbogner> ja znam samo za garmina :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.igomyway.com/en/
<SilverSpace> http://www.igomyway.com/android/en/
<drac0> SilverSpace, si probao ti igo na androidu?
<drac0> hbogner, znam da si ti u tome najvise, koja je po tebi naj navigacija, mape jel?
<hbogner> drac0, svaka ima svoje mane, nepostoji najbolja
<drac0> nisam rekao najbolja :)
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> osm je super, ali ima jednu manu, nije jos sve pokriveno
<drac0> koja je najdetaljnija?
<hbogner> adriaroute, ima klasicne greske koje ima i google, i ostali komercijalisti
<hbogner> najdetaljnija, za njemacku definitivno osm, ima i lezece policajce ucrtane :D
<hbogner> a za rh, kako na kojem djelu drzave
<drac0> a teleatlas?
<hbogner> njega nisam ni gledao
<Neuromanc> hrmpf
<MmikeMRMA>  oduzeo me robodefense
<SilverSpace> drac0: da probao sam igo
<drac0> SilverSpace, i reci malo da cujemo ...
<SilverSpace> radi korektno
<drac0> hebeno si rjecit :)
<SilverSpace> treba samo sto novije karte naci
<SilverSpace> drac0: gledam hokej
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, navigacija za desire, igo pakiran u sygic aura europe ;) http://bitURL.net/awdc
<SilverSpace> hebavas navigacija 
<SilverSpace> uh
<drac0> aaaa-laj volim kuglice kad skacu, kuglice kad skacu ...
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> koji car taj deda
<SilverSpace> to je samo za punoljetne puno puno punoljetne
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> koja faca
<drac0> zate dvije kune dacu, dvije kuna dacu :D
<drac0> ovaj sygic hebeno izgleda
<SilverSpace> nis dugo uplatio 
<drac0> bit ce mrcinska navigacija, upravo cicam pa cemo vidjeti ...
<SilverSpace> koja
<drac0> sygic aura
<drac0> europe
<drac0> 99% pokrivena hr
<drac0> i sve EU zemlje
<SilverSpace> uplatite
<drac0> sta da uplatim?
<SilverSpace> kakvi igraci
<dodobas> yello
<drac0> sub
<dodobas> novi archlinux...konacno :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj od jutra to slazes
<dodobas> nope...
<dodobas> od 18h...
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> do tada sam kopirao backup
<dodobas> sad vracam...iako vec sve radi...
<dodobas> jos 40tak Gb...
<dodobas> samo zaboravio instalirati openssh... pa kasnim :)
<SilverSpace> bome dobro
<ipozgaj> zdravo
<SilverSpace> poz
 * drac0 slusa predators 2010 ost by john debney
<drac0> chaky, ivoks, novi defrost 6.1a je vani ;)
<SilverSpace> skroz mi se zastopalo uho nis ne cujem na njega 
<drac0> SilverSpace, reci netjaku nek ti ukrade vosak iz usiju :)
<SilverSpace> to sam i od njega dobio
<drac0> sta neka upala
<SilverSpace> on je citav tjedan doma kaj ga uho bolelo
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ti si skinuo onu navigaciju?
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, sygic, evo cicam pri kraju je
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, meni fali samo .nomedia datoteka
<MmikeMRMA> sve ostalo mi skinulo
<MmikeMRMA> jel' tebi povuklo to?
<drac0> cek da vidim
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, jos nije
<drac0> oznacena je, al pocicao samo 23% datoteke
<drac0> bude valjda
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, cek tebi uopce nije povukao?
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, pa, sve ostalo je, osim tog filea
<chaky> drac0: ja sam mislio da se zajebavas, pa sam pokrenuo dfrost setup :)
<MmikeMRMA> doduse, pise mi da je velicina 0
<drac0> chaky, ne zajebavam se :)
<drac0> defrost 6.1a up&running ;)
<drac0> novi market dobro izgleda
<chaky> to je u 6.1a?
<chaky> radim nest trenutno, pa cu 6.1a staviti malo kasnije
<drac0> chaky, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=690477
<obruT> ipozgaj !
<chaky> znaci krenuno je, flesanje moba svako 2-3 dana :) hura
<drac0> tako je
<obruT> super je to :)
<drac0> we're back in business ;)
<obruT> moj frend svako koliko toliko flasha televizor :P
<drac0> vec sam se ovih par dana osjecao ko SilverSpace
<obruT> sve treba flashat...
<rsedak> mislim stvarno, jos malo pa cemo flashati frizider, perilicu rublja, peglu...
<drac0> i helikopter :)
<rsedak> to je prvo na popisu :-)
<rsedak> pogotovo heksakopter :-) on se da flashati  tak i tak :-
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> samo vi popravljajte nepokvareno pa ce jednog dana desire bit drzac za papir na stolu
<ipozgaj> obruT !
<obruT> ipozgaj sta tebe dovodi u ove krajeve ? :)
<ipozgaj> a eto, dosada :)
<ipozgaj> depresija kraja vikenda
<ipozgaj> pomisao na jos jedan naporan tjedan
<ipozgaj> you choose :)
<obruT> bome.... ja sutra imam radnu akciju, jedan moj sustav prebacili s freebsd-a na linux, a dost je osjetljiv... korisnici vece firme,ak sta ne bude radilo, bice pizdarija...
<obruT> a sto je najgore, ja nemam bas kontrolu nad tim :P
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, jel ti pocicao .nomedia na kraju?
<ipozgaj> obruT: jos si u Ha Teju? :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, jok, ugasio torent
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, tebi je?
<drac0> nope
<ipozgaj> sapnula mi pticica da prelazite sa Slowarisa na AIX ;)
<MmikeMRMA> to je neka zamka, rekao bih :)
<obruT> ipozgaj: jesam da :) ne da mi se nikud dalje :)
<MmikeMRMA> O, Thunderu! ;)
<ipozgaj> MMajk!
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, malo te paranoja puca :)
<obruT> ipozgaj hmm, ne znam sto :) slowaris ce se i dalje koristit na dost stvari
<drac0> probat cemo i bez toga da vidimo da li radi ...
<ipozgaj> obruT: za Oracle
<obruT> ipozgaj: vidim da se ti nesto bavis "enterprajz" sustavima :)
<ipozgaj> obruT: yep, onima najgore vrste :D
<obruT> ipozgaj: mozda ovi u IT-u prelazi na aix, ovi nasi internetasi su na linuxu/slowarisu... bas su ovaj vikend drugu najvecu oracle bazu apgrejdali, na linuxu je kao i prva najveca :)
<ipozgaj> mislim da je u pitanju ovo sto trosite za billing
<ipozgaj> jebate informiraniji sam o tome sto migrirate nego ti koji tamo radis ;)
<obruT> ipozgaj: to su onda definitivno ovi iz IT-a, kod njih je sve moguce :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, pa kako je :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, aj javi
<obruT> ma od ekipe iz IT-a bjezimo glavom bez obzira, ne zanima me i ne zelim znati sto oni rade ;)
<ipozgaj> MmikeMRMA: dobro :) evo trenutno se zezam s pythonom, gitom i androidom :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, :) 
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, to je lijep zavrsetak nedjeljni :)
<ipozgaj> obruT: kako to mislis "IT-a", pa gdje si onda ti?
<MmikeMRMA> ja danas bas pribavio desire
<MmikeMRMA> pa gledam kako cu ga rootati puno prije no sto sam mislio
<ipozgaj> MmikeMRMA: jesi ga rootao vec? 
<ipozgaj> aa :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, svestrano cheljade nema sta :)
<drac0> Mmike, javim ti kroz par sekundi
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, kul! :)
<Neuromanc> hehe
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj,  jok, frend me uvjeraca da je SenseUI jeben i da mu dam sansu tjedan/dva
<MmikeMRMA> al' nekako, neznam
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, sad i mene lovi paranoja, to je neki hajdani fajl tko ce ga znat :)
<ipozgaj> MmikeMRMA: ja ga maknuo, sad kako sam stavio CM6.1 koristim stock UI + LauncherPro
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, da, al' meni pise da je velik nula bajtova :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, samo da to nije onaj frend koji ima desire sa slcd-om :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, i? Radi brze, boje, manje cica bateriju? Ovi tu se kunu u neki defrost :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, kajjenajbolje - je
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, lol
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, btw, ne kuzim na kutiji ne pise opce neznam dal' je slcd :)
<ipozgaj> MmikeMRMA: meni radi ok, samo sto sam morao iskljuciti JIT i compcache
<ipozgaj> i maknuo ono sporo smece od ADW launchera
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, to sam te htio pitati, sta pise na tvojoj kutiji, ako eksplicitno ne pise AMOLED, zaboravi :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, nas par je na defrostu (aosp + cayo 6.1)
<drac0> i launcherpro is the way ;)
<drac0> ipozgaj, baci ljuk ;) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=690477
<ipozgaj> drac0: koji mob?
<drac0> desire
<ipozgaj> drac0: meni je recimo JIT radio problema jer imam dosta spor mob (Hero)
<ipozgaj> drac0: pa bi se recimo na youtube itekako primijetilo kako steka
<ipozgaj> dok sam to maknuo sve je poletilo :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, sale kaze da njemu leti hero, vidi sa njim, milslim da on nije na cm 6.1 ...
<obruT> ipozgaj: eh, kod nas je IT pojama za ekipu koja radi interne aplikacije i odrzava racunala internim korisnicima... ja sam u dijelu tehnike koja radi aplikacije za vanjske korisnike
<ipozgaj> obruT: cool
<obruT> iako radimo i nesto za interne korisnike...
<ipozgaj> obruT: srecom ja isto nemam veze s krajnjim korisnicima, ne volim bas komunicirati s njima :)
<obruT> ja uopce ne komuniciram s njima i ne zelim to :)
<ipozgaj> drac0: pa sad i meni radi odlicno, primjetno brze nego official 2.1 ROM na Herou
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, 0 bodova tj byteova :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, kako si rootao, goldcard?
<ipozgaj> drac0: da
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ne radi?
<drac0> ipozgaj, daj molim te pokloni ju za bozic -> SilverSpace :D
<drac0> il jos bolje, rootaj mu legenda za neznatno visoke troskove :)
<ipozgaj> drac0: inace uvijek na novim ROM-ovima napravim jos par preinaka, recimo stavim Market enabler i drmnem par entrya u /etc/hosts da mi se ne prikazuju reklame
<drac0> ipozgaj, here-here ;)
<ipozgaj> drac0: rootao sam po uputama kolege --> http://crodroid.wordpress.com/tag/root
<ipozgaj> obruT: na kojoj si uopce tamo poziciji? Developer?
<drac0> ipozgaj, gotovo pa isti howto kao i za legenda
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, its alive! :)
<ipozgaj> MmikeMRMA: spole jos radi s tobom? :)
<obruT> ipozgaj: a tako nesto, da...
<obruT> ipozgaj: do sad sam strikao kod, radio raznorazne integracije, npr. uzmem asterisk, gore nastrikam koda, integriram to sa nasim sustavima i imam nekakvo specijalno rjesenje za telefoniju
<SilverSpace> kaj ja opet na tapeti
<obruT> ipozgaj: no nekak stvari idu prema tome da cu ja pisat specifikacije, a drugi strikat kod sto mi nije bas nesto napeto...
<obruT> pa ono, ak me budu silili na tako nesto, ima da mijenjam posao...
<ipozgaj> dakle, integrator
<obruT> a onda recimo za to neko rjesenje napravim web aplikaciju za odrzavanje, odnosno za customer care da oni mogu provjeriti u slucaju da korisnik zove da mu nesto ne radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, moramo :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, jest :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, recimo :)
<MmikeMRMA> ipozgaj, radimo skupa
<ipozgaj> obruT: slicno onome sto sam ja do nedavno radio
<Mmike> drac0, kuul! :) drac0 sad samo da si kupim neki drzac za auto
<Mmike> sa napajanjem :)
<Mmike> i da je kilk-a-klik
<ipozgaj> obruT: recimo 60% sistemasenje, 40% development
<ipozgaj> no u zadnje vrijeme vise sefujem a radim samo ono sto mi je osobno zanimljivo :D
<ipozgaj> ostalo delegiram
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kud se to budes ti vozio po pisti u spanskom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jok, za navigaciju u autu
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a de ti radis?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: erste
<SilverSpace> http://www.android.com/
<drac0> SilverSpace, i sta sad opet cekaj :D
<SilverSpace> uvjek cekam
<drac0> hebate proci ce ti zivot u cekanju :)
<SilverSpace> proso
<drac0> SilverSpace, u iscekivanju godota
<Mmike> kad bi mogo vipnet imat android za desire, kaj brijete?
<drac0> Mmike, 2.3
<drac0> tko ce to znati ...
<drac0> Mmike, pa napravi nandroid backup i rokni custom rom
<SilverSpace> kad htc izbaci
<drac0> kad ovaj bude dostupan, lako vratis backup ako bas zelis to gledati na htc senseu
<Mmike> drac0, a budem, vrlo skoro
<Mmike> ne stignem sad
<drac0> je je vidim
<ipozgaj> nandroid + titanium FTW
<Mmike> neke patcheve radim, pa nakon toga odo pred telku buljit u negi megaglupi film 
<drac0> ipozgaj, exactly ;)
<ipozgaj> drac0: koristis Sense ili nesto drugo?
<drac0> ipozgaj, defrost 6.1a
<drac0> non-sense :)
<ipozgaj> drac0: sto onda koristis za clock widget?
<ipozgaj> beatiful widgets ili...?
<drac0> ipozgaj, nista sta ce mi ta glupost :)
<ipozgaj> a i to sto kazes...
<drac0> imam cuku gore u statusbaru :)
<drac0> samo weather jos imam i boq
<ipozgaj> a za weather? :)
<drac0> onaj android default
<drac0> pokazao se kao najbolji
<ipozgaj> news and weather?
<ipozgaj> to sam maknuo :)
<drac0> weather channel ako se ne varam
<drac0> ipozgaj, sta ti trosis?
<ipozgaj> trenutno nista, zato i pitam
<drac0> :)
<ipozgaj> onaj sto dolazi sa senseom mi je bio ok, ali posto sad vise nemam....
<drac0> mislim da je ivoks rekao da trosi taj beautiful widgets i da je happy about it :)
<ipozgaj> a news and weather je los (i maknuo sam nakon kemijanja)
<ipozgaj> da, samo sto nije free
<drac0> e mi tu kao brijemo na free a ima ekipa koja se razbacuje kupovinom appsa :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> vi
<Mmike> iskusnjare
<Mmike> ajte neki URL za mene debilceka
<ipozgaj> ma nije ovo toliko ni skupo
<ipozgaj> Mmike: o cemu?
<Mmike> di fino pise sto je defrost sto je nandroid sto je cynanonagonmod
<Mmike> i to sve :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, ma zajebavam se, cijene su predobre, $2-5
<ipozgaj> Mmike: CM i Defrost su custom ROM-ovi
<drac0> Mmike, http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=628
<ipozgaj> Mmike: nandroid je program za backupiranje ROM-a
<drac0> Mmike, sve za desire, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809328
<drac0> Mmike, defrost custom rom, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=690477
<drac0> Mmike, defrost ti je u biti cyanogenmod samo OC-an proc ;)
<ipozgaj> inace, prije CM-a sam trosio VIllainROM
<drac0> za ostatak guglaj ...
<ipozgaj> to je bilo sporooo
<Mmike> drac0, :*
<Mmike> drac0, :* :* :*
<drac0> ipozgaj, zato je richard trip i slozio defrost za desire :)
<drac0> Mmike, moze i piva umjesto toga sto vec je :P
<ipozgaj> drac0: on konzumira kebab
<ipozgaj> to ti je njemu umjesto pive :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, :))))))))))
<Mmike> drac0, moze piva :) 
<drac0> :D
<Mmike> drac0, bio bi i red vise :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ajde preporuci gdje probati kebab, uzmi u obzir da nikad to nisam jeo :)
<drac0> ipozgaj, ima tu kod mene u novom zg izvrstan
<ipozgaj> Mmike: mozes nas jednom odvesti, da ti predamo onu Harisu sto smo uzeli u Tunisu ;)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, oko zagreba - nigdje
<Mmike> drac0, ma di?
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ima onak taktak-ok na krizanju Zvonimirove i Tuskanove
<drac0> Mmike, kako nigdje???
<drac0> pa tu kod mene na utrinama, na placu, djani kebap
<drac0> predobar
<Mmike> drac0, tak fino, nigdje. 
<Mmike> Ok, taj nisam probao
<Mmike> Al' dvojim da ista valja
<drac0> vjeruj mi, jeo sam ih dosta, svuda ...
<Mmike> Pogotovo ako je to Citykebap
<Mmike> drac0, to cu sutra odmah probati :0
<drac0> Mmike, al ako hoces najbolji kebap u ovom dijelu europe -> beograd ;)
<ipozgaj> pih, pa neces tamo na kebap
<drac0> Mmike, nije city kebap, to je smetje
<ipozgaj> tamo se ide na muckalice, vesalice, leskovacki voz i slicno ;))
<Mmike> igustin, takoje :)
<Mmike> iako nisam u beogradu bio nakon svoje 13te godine - nikad :)
<Mmike> najbolji kebab u blizini je u Grazu
<drac0> Mmike, na placu odmah kraj mjenjacnice i bankomata ;)
<Mmike> drac0, to onaj dio placa koji gleda prema tramvaju, skroz s druge strane od toga di je sport bili?
<drac0> ipozgaj, pleskavice i pilece paketice ;)
<drac0> Mmike, dio koji gleda na dm ducan
<ipozgaj> drac0: devojacki san (karadjordjeva snicla) + sopska salata! :)
<drac0> ali da u globalu je na toj strani prema parkingu i cesti/tramu
<drac0> ipozgaj, uff :)))
<drac0> ipozgaj, a najbolja pleskavica ona kraj save, skrene se desno iz knez-mihajlove, isusbogmater (hint: uzicki kajmak) :D
<SilverSpace> kako wifi cucla baterju
<SilverSpace> i da PRESTANITE O KLOPI
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: ukljuci jos i GPS pa da vidis kako cucla, vidis golim okom kako se smanjuje na ikonici :D
<drac0> lol
<drac0> ne bih znao :P
<drac0> defrost drzi i drzi i drzi ... i ne cucla :)
<drac0> jos kad flashash i radio
<drac0> Mmike, koji ti je radio version?
<drac0> nesto 32.xx.xx
<Mmike> drac0, e?
<Mmike> cek, defrost frizira proc i svejedno ne cucla?
<SilverSpace> cucla cucla
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti traje kaj dulje bateirja?
<drac0> Mmike, radi sygic ko beba ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam kad dosta jos prckam po njemu
<drac0> Mmike, word of warning, po defaultu je na ruskom :D
<Mmike> drac0, de si ti sutra oko 11-12?
<SilverSpace> e to sam cekao
<drac0> Mmike, frizira samo kada je to potrebno, inace je na 220 mhz nesto u sleepu
<drac0> a baterije traje i traje ...
<SilverSpace> past ce kebab
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)))))))))))))))))))
<drac0> Mmike, hmm sutra je sta pon, ne znam, mozemo se cuti tipa oko 10.30h
<Mmike> drac0, pa da, kebab+piva, pa mi pokazes to svoje cudo kako izgleda/radi i to sve
<Mmike> drac0, moze, aj daj neki telefon pa te SMSnem
<drac0> Mmike, mislis usporedimo vidljivost ekrana na suncu :)
<Mmike> i to :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, dodjes i ti pa ti uz kebap rootamo legenda :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: instaliraj si android system info
<SilverSpace> ima i zanimljiv widget
<drac0> Mmike, pas mather ovaj sygic je ful u 3D-u
<drac0> pazi kuzi mi i zgrade u naselju i to oblik i visina, ono wow
<drac0> navigacija i po, a teleatlas karte, di ces bolje
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/android-system-info/com.electricsheep.asi
<Mmike> Ljudstvo
<Mmike> odo film gledat neki
<drac0> ajde
<drac0> uzivaj
<Mmike> Skuzio sam ono za kontakte
<Mmike> odem u kontakt i kazem 'display as'
<Mmike> i onda mogu imat: "Mario Splivalo" ili "Splivalo, Mario"
<Mmike> sad samo da skuzim kako da svima to okrenem :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa who cares, imas search svejedno :)
<ipozgaj> nda, odem nesto prigristi, bok
<drac0> ja odoh van malo s psetom
<drac0> l8r
<hbogner> ode ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<drac0> kaj svi bjeze
<ivoks> Mmike: k9
<drac0> SilverSpace, dodjes na kebap i velebitsko?
<ivoks> Mmike: i ne, ne trebas gmail account za instalirati apps
<ivoks> Mmike: treba ti za google servise, kao npr., market
<ivoks> odlican film
<ivoks> RED
<SilverSpace> drac0: bi ja da je ljeto
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, si gledao ha, moram to pogledati
<drac0> ivoks, <drac0> MmikeMRMA, navigacija za desire, igo pakiran u sygic aura europe ;) http://bitURL.net/awdc
<drac0> teleatlas
<drac0> sve je preloaded na sd kartici
<drac0> giga
<drac0> SilverSpace, e hebemu nikad zene od tebe :)
<ivoks> da, odlican film
<ivoks> bruce willis je genije
<drac0> http://sygic.com/index.php/en/screenshots.html
<ivoks> pusti ti to
<ivoks> novi google maps ce imati vektorsku grafiku
<ivoks> znaci da ce sve mape stati u manje od 1GB
<ivoks> ako ne i manje od 100MB :)
<drac0> vector images, niiiice :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa nece imati niti lagove kod ucitavanja
<drac0> kad ce to?
<drac0> to su davno najavili pa nikako ...
<ivoks> pokazali su na tabletu
 * SilverSpace danas bas razmisljao o tabletu
<ivoks> idem se bacit na pocket...
<ivoks> ...legends
<ivoks> laku noc
<drac0> ajde :)
<drac0> noc
<drac0> bit ce dosta za danas
<drac0> ajte noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-05
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<Mmike> ohoho, lesar mi dobio 6 mjesta! :)
<Mmike> "Preostale su još manjine, među kojima su Srbi osvojili tri mandata, te po jedan Mađari, Talijani, Česi, Romi Albanci."
<Mmike> Isti toliko UVIJEK imaju, nemaju kaj osvajat :)
<obruT> pih, moj kandidat nije nist osvojio na izborima :(
<drj_cro> obruT: vuco?
<obruT> drj_cro: notax :)
 * obruT je glasao za notaxa iako se za njega ne glasa
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> nda
 * Mmike je iz prve ruke vidio kako to izgleda kad zaokruzis nekog koga nema, ili kad napises 'pusite svi' ili tako to :)
<dodobas> D
<Mmike> ovisno o tome u kojem dijelu prebrojavajna se doslo do tog listica
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> u pocetku se ljudi malo nasmiju
<Mmike> pred kraj jednostavno ignoriraju
<Mmike> tako da, obruT , steta energije potrosene na odlazak na izbore, na smisljanje dosjetke, na trljanje tinte o papir,i tako to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel bilo Luke Skywalkera i slicnih ?
<Mmike> dodobas,  ne u mojoj izbornoj jedinici
<Mmike> bio lik koji je napisao kratak esejcic, kao "Dragi moji kandidati ,ja bih htio da znate da ste vi govna svi od reda i tako to'
<Mmike> doduse, nije rekao 'govna', al' je to mislio
<Mmike> al' mislims, dzaba mu to
<Mmike> taj listic je od nas 8 vidjelo nas 4, iako sam ga procitao na glas. Pola ljudi je bilo zabavljeno svojim stvarima 
<Mmike> i onda je zavrsio medj' 14 'neispravnih', zaselojtepiran, odnesen u poglavarstvo, tamo ih nitko nije otvorio nit pogledao
<obruT> Mmike: ne radis to za zabavu, obavis gradjansku duznost, ako ne znas za koga bi, ponistis listic
<Mmike> obruT, ja, nisi time nista napravio, ponisten = nisi izasao na izbore
<Mmike> bar tu u zagrebu
<obruT> Mmike: nije bas isto, izasao sam na izbore :)
<Mmike> postoji mogucnost da oni koji nisu glasali imaju 'forsane' glasove
<Mmike> obruT, pa da, al' s kojom svrhom?
<Mmike> taj se glas ne prebrojava
<Mmike> da nisi glasao, isto se nebi prebrojavao
<obruT> da brojaci zarade svoju placu :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 300 kuna cu dobit ;)
<Mmike> pricao mi lik koji je bio s nama kako su dubravi pred 2 izbora (znaci, oni na kojima je HDZ popusio bio) varali
<Mmike> namjestili su si u birackom mjestu da su samo HDZovci
<Mmike> i kad se u 19h zatvorilo biraliste, svi oni koji nisu glasali su dali glas za - HDZ
<Mmike> i nemas nacina to provjerit osim da dodjes svim ljudima koji su zabiljezeni da su glasali i pitas ih - jel' jeste?
<Mmike> isto tako, mosh uzet listice na kojima je protivnik - SDP, i zaokruzit jos i HDZ, ti automacki postaju nevazeci
<Mmike> i kako neznas tko je za koga glasao, nemosh nish
<Mmike> moze ti jednostavno bit sumnjivo da od 1000 listica imas 400 neispravnih
<Mmike> ili 200
<Mmike> (mi smo od 1001 listica imali 14 neispravnih)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> moram se klonirati
<ivoks> 4 maila i 2 smsa u 3 minute
<ivoks> svatko zeli neki k od mene
<ivoks> a najbolji su mi oni koji mi u isto vrijeme salju SMS i poruke na skypeu
<lulz87> tko je ovaj dr.grubisic ? neki hrvat katolik?
<obruT> lulz87: pa sad, malo se pokacio s drugim hrvatima katolicima :)
<lulz87> :)
<lulz87> bas me zanima lokacije ovih izbornih jedinica
<lulz87> idem vidit, cudi me da im tovari nisu dali podrsku
<ivoks> kome?
<lulz87> pa hdzu
<Mmike> ivoks,  a jel' te zovu da ti kazu da su poslali 'hitan email'? :)
<lulz87> jedino u IX - HDZ, HGS
<lulz87> kako su jadni, morali su koalirati sa kerumom, lol :D
<ivoks> lulz87: pa HDZ vec dugo ne kontrolira split
<lulz87> ali kontrolira dalmaciju, barem je do sada
<ivoks> to je zbog nacina podjele izbornih jedinica
<ivoks> recimo, da je dubrovacko neretvanska zupanija jedna izborna jedinica, tamo bi borba bila izmedju HSLS-a i SDP-a
<lulz87> a ova dijaspora je smijeh, to treba ukinuti, bas me briga sta misli goerge iz toronta
<ivoks> splitska bi bila borba izmedju SDP-a i HDZ-a
<ivoks> a sibenik i zadar bi bili hdz
<ivoks> lulz87: pazi sto zakljucujes
<lulz87> da, standardno, oni su ih obranili od agresora i sad treba glasati 100godina za njih
<ivoks> ja znam ekipu koja je 'dijaspora', a zaradjuju i placaju porez ovoj zemlji
<ivoks> dapace, pokrenuli firme tu
<civija> lulz87: ako pogledas statistiku proslih izbora vidjet ces da dijaspora nikad nije bila presudna za izbore tj. tko ce odnijeti pobijedu na izborima zbog glasova dijaspore
<ivoks> a ima i onih koji su rodjeni ovdje, imaju prebivaliste ovdje, a zive vani
<lulz87> lako za njih, ali 99% njih nema pojima o stanju u zemlji i glasaju kako im kazu
<ivoks> npr... svi oni autobusi iz begorada sto su dosli na glasanje :)
<civija> druga stvar ne nazivaj dalmatince tovarima zato sto jesu ili nisu glasali za hdz
<lulz87> pa tovar nije pogrbno, sta pricas
<ivoks> lulz87: a ti mislis da znas stanje u zemlji?
<lulz87> tovari su i bok, kao sto su zagrebcanci purgeri
<ivoks> lulz87: ja bi rekao da vecina ekipe koja je glasala za kukuriku i hdz, nemaju pojma o stanju u zemlji
<ivoks> hdz i kukuriku imaju identican 'gospodarski plan'
<lulz87> tako dugo dok se grade samo shoping centri, a ni jedna industrijska firma onda stanje nije dobro, ma kolko god mi imalo lijepo sugavo more
<civija> ivoks: mislis identican u smislu da ga ustvari nemaju ni jedni ni drugi? :)
<ivoks> civija: ne, imaju, ali je toliko smijesan da naprosto vrijedja
<ivoks> jedni misle stediti, a drugi misle stediti i pozvati mmf
<ivoks> niti jedni nisu rekli 'fak, pa mi imamo vise nego 50% viska u javnoj upravi'
<lulz87> ma cisto mi je los hdz jer su njihove vrednote uvijek iste tipa obitelj i domoljublje
<ivoks> 'fak, pa porez za firme je manji nego za obrte'
<lulz87> bljuv...
<lulz87> i opcenito su zadrdi
<ivoks> lulz87: pa to su 'demokrscanske vrijednosti'
<ivoks> tebi mozda nije stalo do toga, ali to ti ne daje za pravo nekoga nazvati zadrtim
<lulz87> bljuv
<ivoks> pogledaj njemacku...
<lulz87> neznam, kako je tamo
<ivoks> takva politicka opcija je podigla njemacku iz pepela
<lulz87> a zasto onda nasa nije nas?
<ivoks> zato sto kod nas takva politicka opcija ne postoji
<lulz87> vec imaju 4. mandata i glavni im je uspijeh borba protiv korupcije koji su sami pokrenuli
<lulz87> daj mi reci sta se proizvodi ovde u ovoj zemlji?
<lulz87> bez indrustrije nema boljitka i bok, turizam sica
<lulz87> i kao sto ti kazes, ta dijaspora, velis imaju firme kod nas i slicno
<lulz87> pa daj mi reci zasto UVIJEK glasaju za HDZ
<lulz87> ocito pola njih nema pojima
<ivoks> zasto mislis da svi glasaju za hdz?
<ivoks> i zasto mislis da netko, tko ima firmu, ne bi glasao za hdz?
<lulz87> pa glasao redovno 80%
<ivoks> tvoja je pretpostavka: hdz - jad i cemer, korupcija; kukuriku - postenje i rad
<lulz87> ne
<ivoks> shvati, izbori nisu plebiscitarno ocitavanje gradjana
<ivoks> na izborima se *NE* bira vlast
<ivoks> vec biras onoga tko zastupa *TVOJE* interese
<ivoks> vladu izabire sabor
<lulz87> moja je pretpostavka: hdz - dosadno domoljublje, bog i hrvati, nemamo pojima o gospodarstvu | spd - nemam pojima o gospodarstvu, malo smo moderniji, 
<ivoks> eto, tvoja je pretpostavka da je sdp moderniji
<ivoks> :)
<lulz87> pa cisto jer su mladji, a ne zadrti koji jos misle da je 91'
<ivoks> igustin: koje je tvoje misljenje o IDS-u?
<ivoks> tko je mladji?
<ivoks> pa imaju stranku umirovljenika u koaliciji :)
<ivoks> godine ti ne znace nista
<lulz87> i jos jedna stvar, ovi budu dekriminalizirali lake droge, jer je jednostavno DEBILNO da radi jednog jointa odem u zatvor na 2 godine, a ovaj sin od tajkuna ubi trudnicu i djete i izadje nakon 1.5 god
<lulz87> i bok, cim imaju takva razmisljnja znaci da su zadrti
<ivoks> pa lake droge su dekriminalizirane vec neko vrijeme
<lulz87> nisu
<lulz87> bile su dok je bio sdp na vlasti, naravno ovi mamlazi su to odma ukinuli
<ivoks> al ak je tebi interes ne ici u zatvor kada te ulove sa travom, onda jasno glasas za opciju koja podrzava takav stav
<ivoks> netko drugi gleda drugacije
<lulz87> pa meni je interes da drzava rjesava bitne probleme, a da ne love klince sa jointom
<ivoks> nekome to nije bitno, ali mu je bitno da mu se porezi ne povecaju
<lulz87> pogledaj kakvo je stanje na zapadu sta se tice toga
<ivoks> ali si glasao za kukuriku zbog lakih droga i manjeg broja godina
<ivoks> :)
<lulz87> nisam uopce glasao
<lulz87> ne branim ja kukuriku
<ivoks> jer i kukuriku i hdz imaju isti pristup 'bitnim problemima'
<lulz87> samo kazem zasto su po meni manje zlo
<ivoks> a to je 'status quo'
<lulz87> i jer mi naporno uvijek slusati o domoljublju i hrvatima
<lulz87> jednostavno, 91' je prosla i dosta vise i tome
<ivoks> da, sad ce '45. opet bit aktualna :)
<lulz87> ako to znaci da ce bogati osiromasiti a siromasni obogatiti onda neka je
<lulz87> ja sam ionako zlatna sredina
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zbilja mislis tako?
<ivoks> 'ako to znaci da ce bogati osiromasiti a siromasni obogatiti onda neka je'
<lulz87> treba biti sredine
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> sredina se sama mora stvoriti, svojim radom
<ivoks> a ne uzimanjem od drugih koji rade vise
<lulz87> jer ionako pola tih tajkuna je dosla do para zbog privatizacije 
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> klasicne price
<ivoks> koliko ti imas godina?
<lulz87> mozda je smijesno, ali ja od 4 tajkuna koja znam iz prve ruke su dosli privatizacijom :D
<lulz87> mozda sam bas potrefio
<ivoks> jebate, pa u ovoj drzavi se privatizacija smatra zlom :)
<lulz87> ako nije pravilna fala bogu da je zlo
<ivoks> ja znam hrpu kretena koji su, zbog privatizacije dizali kredite i prodavali obiteljsko srebro i popusili skoro sve
<lulz87> pa da
<ivoks> a mnogi od tih kretena niti ne znaju da su sudjelovali u privatizaciji
<lulz87> jos dobe mukte i neznaju vodit, pa sta ces s takvima
<ivoks> i skoro svi ti kreteni pljuju po privatizaciji :)
<lulz87> slicni su i jedni i drugi, ja sam ti reko argumente radi kojih mi hdz ne pase
<ivoks> nisam ti bas jasan, ha?
<lulz87> cisto radi zadrtog nacina razmisljanja
<lulz87> sta mogu kad ne shvacam izjavu krv nije voda...
<ivoks> pa ok, to je tvoje misljenje
<ivoks> ali ne mozes vrijedjati one koji ne dijele tvoje misljenje
<ivoks> i zvati ih zadrtima
<lulz87> jel ima koja statistika po godinama koji su glasali?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa ti ziher nemas ni 18 :)
<lulz87> imam vise, ali jednostavno nemogu vidjet ove prdonje koji glasaju bez da promisle
<lulz87> jer su dobili kucu od srba
<lulz87> i sad ce glasad 50godina bez da imalo mucnu glavom
<lulz87> kao i manjine
<lulz87> tj, dijaspora
<lulz87> mozda njih 5% placaju poreze, a cemu ostatak ima pravo glasa?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kenny18: di si rodjen? :)
<lulz87> pa samo mi objasni zasto uvijek ta dijaspora glasa vecinom za hdz?
<lulz87> nemze bas biti takva prevaga
<dodobas> breaking news... nas premijer u zavoru je glasao za HDZ
<ivoks> AKO MI JOS NETKO POSALJE MAIL, zavrnut cu mu vrat
<ivoks> kenny18: u kojoj si drzavi rodjen? jesi li dobio kucu od srba? jesi li glasao za hdz? placas li porez u hrvatskoj?
<ivoks> :)
<kenny18> hey
<Mmike> ivoks, to je mene islo sad? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: koje?
<Mmike> ovo 'zavrnut vrat' glede emajla
<ivoks> Mmike: izmedju ostalih
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> md2 : active raid5 sdd2[3] sdb2[1] sda2[0] sdc2[2]
<Mmike>       2846227776 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<Mmike> bio sam povecao sinoc min_repair_speed na 30 mb/sec, bilo gotovo u par sati
<ivoks> ok
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> optika ili sdsl?
<Mmike> knj?
<ivoks> za link, sto bi uzeli?
<SilverSpace> uh koliko konde izgubis za mjesec dana ne voznje bike
<Mmike> ivoks, cijena?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije to nist. 2 puta s ivoksom odes do servera zamijenit diskove, i da vidis. 
<Mmike> ivoks, si primijetio kako nisam crko jucer kad smo islis? :)
<Mmike> ili je to bio adrenalin od motociklista kojeg sam pokupio ;)
<ivoks> crko?
<Mmike> M.B. (56) uhvaćen u pokušaju bijega na granici HR-BiH. Prerušen u joggera iznenađeno je izjavio:"Moram iti delati!"
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> pa predzadnji put sam umro dok smo dosli gore, dolje, gore, di vec sve ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si pokupio ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zaletio se skuterlija u mene 
<Mmike> tj
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> oduzeo mi prednost (uz to sto je iso preko pune crte), a ja naletio malo brze jer sam kasnio ivoksu, i tak :) 
<Mmike> sve ok ispalo, stigo stat taman
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Iskon SDSL je simetrican
<ivoks> Metronet m|FastNet je asimetrican
<Mmike> nemoj uzet metronet
<ivoks> sto znaci da mi onih 25mbit/s u metronetu ne znaci nista, ako u isto vrijeme saljem mail :)
<Mmike> moja bivsa firma di jos neke servere prtljam ima metronetovu optiku
<Mmike> i to radi ok
<Mmike> 10mbita gore/dolje
<Mmike> kad radi :)
<Mmike> a bar jednom tjedno po sat-dva ne radi
<Mmike> plus, throtlaju promet na tome (iako tvrde da ne)
<Mmike> recimo, wget mi ide 1MB/sec, scp mi ide 80k/sec
<Mmike> sa istog hosta
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> al' je jeftino, mislim da oni to placaju cca 400 ili 600 kuna mjesecno
<ivoks> hm, ovi ovdje traze 3000kn
<ivoks> za 10mbit optiku
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti jucer dobro listice brojao 
<SilverSpace> kad si anu zajebavao :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/gradanska-akcija-upozorava-sdp--gledamo-vas-/991634/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bio u birackom odboru
<Mmike> imam sustav koji ce revoluciju u glasovanju napravit
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> mislim da ti to nece proci u saboru :)
<drj_cro> al bi bas trebalo napravit elektronsko glasovanje
<drj_cro> i da mozes glasat od doma 
<drj_cro> btw. imam i ja metronet ovdje i skroz dobro radi(u 2god nije bilo problema)
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> glasat od doma nemres
<Mmike> nemas digitalni identitet
<Mmike> i bolje da ga nemas, jer
<Mmike> uzas bi to bio  :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: optiku
<drj_cro> da
<SilverSpace> da to radi ok
<SilverSpace> di imaju svoju mrezu
<SilverSpace> radio je i kod mene do ove godine ok 
<drj_cro> Mmike: ma svima bi ja cipove ugradio :)
<SilverSpace> ove godine mi je strasno pucalo 
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: i to tako da samo prodes pored glasacke kutije
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ti dodjes na biracko mjesto
<drj_cro> pa da drzava financira jednom te pare koliko baca za svake izbore,dalo bi se to skroz dobro rjesit
<Mmike> ovi provjere da si ti na popisu, zaokruze te, glasas, ubacis
<Mmike> i onda poslije toga nas 8 uzme te listice i prebroji ih
<Mmike> i kaze HDZ=187, SDP=458, LESARLIJE=71
<Mmike> i tako to
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> i s tim ides u DIP koji ne broji listice nego gleda tvoje zapisnike
<Mmike> i ak ti brojevi ne stimaju salju te 'na drugi kat' di prebrojavas ponovo. Al' sad ste samo vas 2, a ne vas 8 :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> sve to isto, ali s kompjuterima
<drj_cro> di ono imaju prek weba glasanje? sad nedavno negdje sam cito
<Mmike> i onda imas digitalni zapisnik koji predsjednik digitalno potpise a DIPova aplikacija za zbrajanje onda moze te podatke, potpisane, ubaciti u sustav
<Mmike> drj_cro, to je sve kufer i kurac i lose je i lako se moze varati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle dok god nema povratne informacije nista od toga
<drj_cro> ako cemo kretati od toga da se moze varat. onda ni jedan tip izbora nije dobar
<SilverSpace> ja sad nemam pojma jesam li glasao ili nisam
<dodobas> ja sam za to... da glasas tako da ti lupe zig na celo...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 'povratne informacije'?
<Mmike> dodobas, :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> zaokruzivanje je kujac
<dodobas> pa onda 5 dana hodas sa svojim izborom po gradu
<drj_cro> dodobas: zig (kao metal uronjen u nesto vrelo pa onda na celo) il ?
<dodobas> moze se staviti i QRcode
<dodobas> pa da te skeniraju lako...
<dodobas> ako treba pnovno brojat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da di ja sad mogu provjeriti jesam ja glaso ili nisam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa u DIPu
<drj_cro> odes u dip i kazes da si zaboravio koga si zaokruzio i da ti pomognu nac tvoj listic :)
<Mmike> kazes koja si izborna jedinica dodjes tamo i vidis dal' si zaokruzen ili ne
<Mmike> drj_cro,  :) :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes provjeriti jesi li glasao
<Mmike> ivoks, mozes
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> tehnicki mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes samo provjeriti jesi li izasao na glasanje, ali ne i je li tvoj glas prihvacen
<Mmike> neznam dal' ce ti dat
<Mmike> a ,da
<Mmike> to je istina
<ivoks> dakle, ono sto smo pricali
<ivoks> random token koji zna samo biras da je njegov
<ivoks> cak ni komp ne zna kome je dao token
<ivoks> ono, kao sto kad dodjes u banku
<ivoks> stisnes 'daj listic'
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' imas 'applied cryptography' knjigu?
<ivoks> dobijes samo svoj broj, a komp ne zna tko je to
<ivoks> kakva kriptografija? ne treba tu kriptografija
<ivoks> ne trebas nista stititi
<ivoks> samo imas dva odvojena popisa
<ivoks> jedan je popis biraca koji je dosao
<Mmike> Chapter 6: Esoteric Protocols 
<Mmike> SECURE ELECTIONS
<Mmike> to procitaj
<Mmike> sve pise tamo :)
<ivoks> a drugi je popis tokena i za koga je koji togen glasao
<ivoks> i nigdje ne postoji veza izmedju tokena i imena i prezimena
<Mmike> osim ako ju netko ne napravi
<Mmike> sto je, ako imas digitalne podatke, jako jednostavno
<ivoks> ma joj
<SilverSpace> bas
<ivoks> 10 ljudi ti dodje na biraliste
<ivoks> njih 10 se registrira u jednom sustavu da su dosli
<ivoks> ok, DIP zna da je tih 10 ljudi doslo na biraliste
<ivoks> udju u sobu za glasanje i random uzmu tokene
<ivoks> komp koji izadje token ne zna kome ga je dao
<ivoks> jer prvi koji je usao ne mora biti i prvi koji je uzeo token
<ivoks> i kak ces ti sad napraviti vezu?
<ivoks> ne mozes
<Mmike> da, u biti je token u ovom stvarnom svijetu = glasacki listic
<Mmike> i on ima svoj broj
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> al' ima ga samo zato da nebi bilo duplih listica
<Mmike> to kaj to nitko ne kontrolira (nit ikako prakticno moze kontrolirati) nema veze
<Mmike> e, pa to sve istso
<Mmike> samo s kompjuterima
<Mmike> i ubuntuom, naravno :)
<drj_cro> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi jucer bio u dvorani
<drj_cro> enivej,prevec se para trosi na te izbore,treba uvest digitalne izbore i gotovo,i dat pravo reizbora unutar 48h
<drj_cro> i svako malo neki referendum. 
<drj_cro> i vrati smrtnu kaznu streljanjem i vjesanjem :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesam
<ivoks> jelly-home: kaj iskon prelazi na exchange za mail?
<ivoks> jelly-home: kaj ste vi pukli?
<drj_cro> imaju prevec ljenih linux admina ti iskonovci :)
<jelly> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> jelly: je li se spominje exchange igdje u planovima vezanim za poslovne korisnike? :D
<Mmike> drj_cro, :) :) :)
<ivoks> dok sam odgovorio na sve mailove, proslo 3 sata
<jelly> ivoks: tko zna sto se sve tamo spominje...
<ivoks> jutarnji.hr krepo
<ivoks> sad opet radi
<drj_cro> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/najskuplja-nesreca-u-povijesti-u-japanu-se-sudarilo-osam-ferrarija-i-tri-mercedesa/586694.aspx
<ivoks> brijem da ce ovaj saziv sabora biti jos primitivniji od prijasnjeg :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa ovi japanci su ludi
<ivoks> ak je to autocesta...
<ivoks> pogle kak su uski trakovi
<ivoks> Policija vjeruje da se nesreća dogodila kada je jedan od vozača pokušao prijeći u lijevu traku te je udario u središnju ogradu. 
<dodobas> Mmike: imam pg 9.1 a trebam dumpat/importat na 8.4 ... how to do it ?
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> lijevi trak je trak za voznju u japanu :)
<Mmike> dodobas, sa 9.1 na 8.4?
<dodobas> da
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> neki napredni featureovi iz 9.1 koje koristis?
<Mmike> btw, zakaj bi to radio?
<dodobas> jer klijent it 8.4 se nece spojiti na 9,1
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jer zato, eto :)
<Mmike> pa dumpaj sa 9.1
<Mmike> i moli se bogu da ti import prodje u 8.4
<Mmike> koliki ti je dataset?
<dodobas> 90tak mb
<SilverSpace> ivoks: onaj Truhno je igracina samo takva
<Mmike> dodobas, blah, to je nist :)
<Mmike> dodobas, dumpaj sa -D (da imas extended insertove) i onda importaj
<Mmike> trebalo bi proc ok
<ivoks> hm...
<dodobas> cem da probam
<SilverSpace> kako se linux i flash mrze 
<dodobas> pa ne bas, adobe boli K...
<SilverSpace> novi youtube uopce mi nece raditi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a to... to je do ubunta
<SilverSpace> morao sam ga prebaciti na html5
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mi imamo hrpu FMS servera na linuxu :)
<Mmike> meni novi youtube radi ok
<Mmike> na flashu
<Mmike> koji flash imas i koji chrome?
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/Documents$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<Mmike> ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/Documents$ dpkg -l | grep chrome
<Mmike> ii  google-chrome-beta                    16.0.912.59-r112386                               The web browser from Google
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni jedna naredba kod mene nista ne izbaci
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sto reci? kakvu posluku porati? :)
<SilverSpace> 17.0.950.0~svn
<Mmike> uhaj, bratac
<Mmike> ti si o-paq ;)
<SilverSpace> morao sam * dodati :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> izbori nisu posteni
<SilverSpace> 11.1.102.55
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> al, opet, nikada ni ne mogu biti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa gle...
<SilverSpace> pa nisu
<ivoks> u saboru ce sjediti don. grubisic
<ivoks> ali on nije osvojio vise glasova od, npr., hsls-a, koji nece biti u saboru
<SilverSpace> ovi izbori su do sada naj neposteniji
<ivoks> cak sam prilicno siguran da ni hdssb nije osvojio vise glasova od hslsa :)
<ivoks> a hdssb ce imati, koliko, 6 predstavnika?
<ivoks> tja... al takav izborni sustav imamo
<ivoks> Plinio Cuccurin bio usao u sabor da je skupio 12.200 glasova
<ivoks> skupio je 12.010
<ivoks> a hsls je sigurno skupio >50.000 :)
<ivoks> i tak...
<dodobas> ivoks: mozda i nije :)
<ivoks> pa sigurno je
<ivoks> u biti, to se lako da provjeriti
<ivoks> recimo, u i. izbornoj jedinici, hsls je skupio >4%
<ivoks> u drugoj vise od 4%
<ivoks> u trecoj vise od 3%
<ivoks> i u ix. vise od 3%
<ivoks> itd...
<ivoks> dakle, 4% od 360.000 + 4% od 400.000 + 3% od 430.000...
<ivoks> dakle, 14.000 + 16.000 + 13.000...
<Mmike> ivoks, heh
<Mmike> cek da izvucem svoj papir, sam malo
<ivoks> ti svi ljudi su glasali za opciju a
<ivoks> a 12.200 je glasao za opciju b
<ivoks> opcija a ne ulazi u sabor, opcija b ulazi
<ivoks> nije bas posteno, ha? :)
<Mmike> kaj je opcija b a kaj je opcija a?
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto ovo nisu drzavni, vec lokalni izbori
<ivoks> Mmike: nije bitno
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> naime, ti ne moras pobijediti na nivou drzave
<ivoks> vec samo na nivou lokalne zajednice
<Mmike> ha?
<ivoks> ili, bolje receno
<Mmike> pricamo o izborima za sabor ili?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> Plinio Cuccurin
<ivoks> u cijeloj drzavi je skupio nesto vise od 12.000 glasova
<ivoks> da je skupio jos 200, usao bi u sabor
<ivoks> svih 12.200 glasova bilo bi iz istre
<ivoks> hsls je skupio preko 50.000 glasova u cijeloj drzavi i ne bi usao u sabor
<ivoks> jer u niti jednoj jedinici nije presao 'prag'
<ivoks> 'prag' je na nivou lokalne zajednice, a ne drzave
<ivoks> sto je smijesno, s obzirom da su to drzavni izbori
<SilverSpace> ne na lokalnoj nego na izbornij jedinici
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> lokalna zajednica = izborna jedinica
<SilverSpace> da to se moze nazvati i lokalna
<ivoks> cijela drzava bi trebala biti jedna izborna jedinica
<ivoks> al opet ni to nije pravedno
<Mmike> ivoks, ne
<Mmike> lokalna zajednica != izborna jedinica
<ivoks> jer onda, recimo, istra, ne bi nikad imala zastupnika jer zatucani glasaju uvijek za istu stranku :) kolektivno :)
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> u mojoj glasackoj birtiji
<Mmike> HSLS je osvoji 22 glasa, a grubisic 21
<Mmike> pernar = 5
<Mmike> a lesar 74
<Mmike> hdz 186 i sdp 400 i kusur
<ivoks> cek, netko je dao glas pernaru? :)
<Mmike> 5 njih :)
<Mmike> bandic je dobio 22 glasa!
<ivoks> pa s kim ti zivis :D
<Mmike> mislis da je kod tebe drugacije? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no dobro kuzimo za Lesara ipak si ti bio u komisiji :)
<ivoks> salu na stranu...
<Mmike> 1001 glasac je bio, od 1500 registriranih
<SilverSpace> koliko si mu navukao glasova :)
<SilverSpace> priznaj
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, o tom ti govorim... koliko ih je glasalo za ladonju?
<ivoks> mislim, uzmi grubisica za primjer
<ivoks> 21, a bandic i hsls po 22
<ivoks> i tako je bilo na vecini mjesta
<Mmike> a nemres to tak bas rec
<Mmike> jer moguce da je tak spansko cijelo glasalo
<ivoks> kak nemrem?
<Mmike> al' maksimir mozda nije
<ivoks> al sigurno nitko nije za ladonju
<Mmike> u toj skoli su bila 4 biracka mjesta sa po 1500 glasaca svako, cca
<ivoks> al pazi, *nitko*
<Mmike> a u spanskom jos imas 3 skole
<Mmike> tko je taj ladonja?
<ivoks> lokalni iz istre
<Mmike> da, tog nema u zagrebu opce
<ivoks> bio je samo na popisu u istri
<ivoks> e vidis
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> k'o sto nema nit HDSSBa u zagrebu
<ivoks> i on je zamalo usao u sabor
<Mmike> pa da, ne kuzim kaj ti je tu cudno
<ivoks> a hdssb je dobio 6 mjesta
<ivoks> nije nista cudno, samo konstatiram
<Mmike> jeps, jer je valjda 3/4 slavonije glasalo za njih :)
<ivoks> da ni ladonja, ni hdssb nemaju vise od 5% na nivou drzave
<ivoks> ladonja nema ni 1%
<ivoks> ono, 12.000 od 4 milijuna biraca
<Mmike> e, i?
<ivoks> da je drzava jedna izborna jedinica, grubisic ne bi bio u saboru
<ivoks> lesar bi vjerojatno bio
<ivoks> a mozda bi bio i hsls :)
<ivoks> ok, vjerojatno ne bi :)
<ivoks> al ok
<ivoks> moja poanta je da mozes uci u sabor iako si skupio manje glasova nego neka stranka koja nije usla u sabor
<ivoks> ladonja je savrseni primjer
<ivoks> 12.200 glasova bi bio mandat u saboru
<dodobas> eh kad bi bila jedna lista....
<ivoks> dok isti broj glasova u nekoj drugoj izbornoj jednici nije mandatk
<dodobas> ali onda ce opet reci... to nije pravedno, onda onaj iz pule odlucuje za mene iz Duborvnika
<ivoks> pa i sad odlucuje
<ivoks> ono, regionalna stranka je u vladi :)
<ivoks> za ids je glasalo manje ljudi nego li za hsls
<SilverSpace> kako god slozio to nikada nece biti pravedno
<ivoks> ovi prvi su u vladi, ovi drugi nisu ni u saboru :D
<SilverSpace> uvijek se netko biti zakinut
<ivoks> pa da, to i kazem
<dodobas> treba kao u americi, s onim nekim sranjima...
<ivoks> poslao mi amazon racun na cifru od 0.60$
<dodobas> pa da kad i imas vise glasova izgubis :)
<SilverSpace> :) to za brisanje knjige
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> za aws
<ivoks> bas da vidim jel knjiga jos uvijek tu
<SilverSpace> jel knjigu mozes premjestiti u neku drugu mapu
<ivoks> imas kataloge
<ivoks> i arhivu
<ivoks> al to je samo metadata
<dodobas> ivoks: koji kindle?
<ivoks> knjiga je jos uvijek tu :)
<ivoks> dodobas: keyboard
<dodobas> koji je to ?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: znaci oni su obrisali onu jednu a ti si vratio kopiju sa pc_a
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi ti jos rekao
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, nisu ju obrisali
<SilverSpace> pa kad si je otkazao
<ivoks> ja sam ju kupio i zatrazio povrat jer sam ju greskom kupio
<ivoks> medjutim, knjiga je poslana na moj kindl
<SilverSpace> tj. predomislio si se za kupnju
<ivoks> i nikad nije uklonjena
<ivoks> ne, teretili su mi karticu
<ivoks> ali su onda refundirali
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> svasta
<Mmike> ivoks, al' to je normalno (za sabor)
<SilverSpace> iPhone zabranjen u Siriji
<Mmike> jer, da, hdssb je skupio 10k u slavoniji, recimo
<Mmike> i pol slavonije je osvojio
<Mmike> dok je hsls skupio 50k u cijeloj .hr
<Mmike> al' je svugdje marginalan
<Mmike> zakaj bi on trebao ici u sabor?
<lulz87> cudi me za hsls, ocekivo sam vise, svako malo sam vidio onog darinko kosora
<SilverSpace> lulz87: kaj se cudis
<Mmike> just FTR: ubio disk sa if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<ivoks> Mmike: pa zato sto je vise gradjana hrvatske glasalo za hsls nego li za hdssb
<lulz87> ma ocekivo sam bar 2-3 mandata
<Mmike> nakon toga potjerao partimage na /dev/sda i vratilo mi TONU toga :)
<Mmike> sad idem probat sa secure-ata-erase iz hdparma
<SilverSpace> njima je totalna pogreska bila povratak Budise
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' su marginalni
<ivoks> Mmike: ali nisu marginalni koliko hdssb
<ivoks> hdssb je na nivou drzave marginalan
<Mmike> hdssb nije marginalan ako je osvojio pol slavonije
<SilverSpace> zasto vracati luzera
<ivoks> gle...
<Mmike> (hdssb/hsls su samo primijeri sad, dakako)
<ivoks> nekad davno, zakonodoavno tijelo u HR je bilo puno pametnije slozeno
<ivoks> imao si sabor i zupanijski dom
<ivoks> sabor je odrazavao misljenje svih gradjana hrvatske
<ivoks> a zupanijski dom je zastupao lokalne interese
<ivoks> dakle, ako u tvojoj zupaniji hdssb rula, on zastupa tvoju zupaniju u zupanijskom domu
<ivoks> u saboru dobije onoliko mandata koliko dobije glasova u cijeloj zemlji
<ivoks> na nivou drzave je marginalan
<ivoks> ali u zupanijskom domu ima 1/20 mjesta
<ivoks> (ako rula u samo jednoj zupaniji)
<lulz87> ivoks: krivo sam se izrazio dok sam rekao da su glasaci HDZ-a zadrti, ali daj mi objasni kako moze covjek glasat ove izbore za njih nakon svih pizdarija koje su napravili
<lulz87> kakav covjek moras biti u glavi, to me zanima
<ivoks> lulz87: kako netko moze glasati za SDP nakon svega sto je Bandic napravio u Zagrebu?
<lulz87> pa bandica su birali vec 3x zaredom
<ivoks> lulz87: kako netko moze glasati za HNS, nakon sto celnik stranke pobije nekoliko ljudi u susjednoj drzavi?
<ivoks> mislim, takva pitanja mozes za bilo koga postaviti
<lulz87> ocito su zadovoljnji njegovim radom u zagrebu
<lulz87> ne zivim tamo pa neznam kakvo je stanje
<lulz87> a nitko nije kriv dok mu se ne dokaze krivnja
<ivoks> osim HDZ-u? :)
<lulz87> pa pogledaj kolko imaju oni afera, a kolko ima sdp
<lulz87> voznja ne spada u politicke aktivnosti
<lulz87> svakome se moze desit ta pizdarija
<Mmike> lulz87, hdz je drugi na ovim izborima, znas :)
<ivoks> pa ni kradja ne spada u politicke aktivnosti :)
<Mmike> i mene cudi to
<Mmike> :)
<lulz87> i mene cudi :)
<lulz87> cekam da mi ivoks objasni
<ivoks> da ti ja objasnim sto?
<lulz87> u svakoj normalnoj zemlji bi ih zbrisali sa scene
<ivoks> ja ti povlacim paralele koje ti ignoriras
<lulz87> cak su i oni zadovoljni sa rezultatom kolko su i pokrali
<ivoks> pokusavam ti pokazati da nisu nista drugaciji od SDP-a ili HNS-a
<ivoks> ti uporno tvrdis da je HDZ pokrao
<ivoks> ali Cacic nije ubio nikoga dok se to ne dokaze?
<lulz87> pa prometna se moze dogodit svakome
<ivoks> malo licemjerno?
<ivoks> NE MOZE
<lulz87> kako ne?
<drj_cro> kradu i krasce svi koji dodu gore ,na zalost nastu
<ivoks> prometna nesreca je jedno
<ivoks> drugo je voziti po magli 130km/h
<ivoks> to je ubojstvo iz nehaja
<ivoks> nitko ne tvrdi da nije htio
<ivoks> ali nije bas da mu je pukla guma, pa eto, desilo se
<lulz87> cuj, dok su nedavno vozili ministre, isto su jutrili po naselju 100 km/h
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> i, sto ti mislis o tome?
<ivoks> je li to uredu ili, eto, desilo se?
<lulz87> pa desava se svaki dan
<ivoks> pa je li u redu?
<lulz87> pa nije, znaci neznaju vozit ni hns ni dhz
<lulz87> *hdz
<ivoks> pa eto
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> kako mozes kad hoces :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> jedni i drugi su svjesni svojih postupaka
<SilverSpace> lulz87: pa ni hdz_ju nisu jos nista dokazali :)
<lulz87> dok su bili ove komunjare na vlasti, kolko ih je strpano iza resetaka zbog korupcije i slicne?
<ivoks> i sad ces reci, eh, ovaj drugi nije imao srece i desila mu se nesreca?
<ivoks> pa napravio je sve u svojoj moci da prouzroci tu nesrecu
<lulz87> cuj, neki iz mladeza hdz-a ja pao sa 200grama trave
<lulz87> oni se bore protiv togha
<ivoks> mislim... malo prije si se zalio kako tebe napadju zbog trave, a tatini sinovi dobiju nesto sitno zbog prometne nesrece sa smrtnim posljedicama
<lulz87> isto tako, pjevo im je shorty, koji takodjer duva
<ivoks> al eto, ako je cacic u pitanju, onda je to samo prometna nesreca
<lulz87> nije li to isto licemjerno
<ivoks> :) nije bio bahat, i tak :)
<lulz87> pa cacic je isto govno
<lulz87> dobra stvar je da mu sude u madjarskoj pa ce najebat ako je usitinu kriv
<lulz87> svoje je rekao
<ivoks> da, rekao je da je nezaposlen :D
<lulz87> pa jel ima posao?
<ivoks> sad ce nam biti drugi-treci covjek u drzavi :)
<ivoks> lulz87: jesi bio kad u varazdinu?
<lulz87> da
<lulz87> puno puta, zasto
<ivoks> jesi vidio sve nove zgrade tamo?
<lulz87> one blizu drave?
<ivoks> sve nove zgrade
<lulz87> ma to mu sigurno zena gradi :D
<lulz87> isto kao i kod culjakice, nezna on nista
<ivoks> ne, gle...
<ivoks> govorimo o korupciji kakvu ni zagreb nije vidio
<lulz87> CONING IN.ENJERING d.d.
<ivoks> sve zgrade u varazdinu gradi jedno te ista firma
<ivoks> cek... tel
<lulz87> Predsjednik Uprave: Marija .a.i.
<lulz87> cuj, kolko sam ja bio u varazdinu to je jedan jako uredjen grad
<lulz87> ceste vrhunske, signalizacija isto
<ivoks> je, sve super, zivim tamo :)
<ivoks> al opet
<ivoks> sve zgrade radi ista firma - stanoing
<ivoks> gradnju outsourca, pogodi kome
<ivoks> zagorje betonu
<ivoks> a znas tko radi nadzor gradnje?!
<SilverSpace> da isto ko i ona zastupnica Antičević koja nezna kakvim joj se lopovlukom bavio muž 
<ivoks> znaci, koja firma kaze 'da, ova zgrada je sigurna i useljiva'?
<ivoks> stanoing
<ivoks> znaci, grad da novce stanoingu da napravi zgradu
<ivoks> ovi zaposle zagorjebeton
<lulz87> pa sta ceka uskok?
<ivoks> i onda taj isti stanoing kaze 'da, dobro ste napravili' :)
<ivoks> uskok ili ne, poatna je da... kradja nije odlika stranke
<ivoks> mislis da ce kradja stati promjenom vlade? oh, da bar...
<lulz87> pa svi su isto zlo, samo treba odabrat manje
<drj_cro> ivoks: kaj ti ne zivis u zg?
<lulz87> jucer opet sluso jacu, jedno te isto govori... korupcija i eu
<lulz87> tko je uopce pito gradjane dali zele u eu?
<ivoks> drj_cro: ma da, zivim... al prebivam u varazdinu :)
<drj_cro> :)
<lulz87> a sta se tice tih droga, od seksa sin je bio lord of...
<lulz87> svi su ga znali, cak se vadio na imunitet od starog
<lulz87> ako nista drugo, ovi budu sad pod velikim povecalom
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/oxI6T.jpg vrijeme za otic van iz ureda
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> blind spot
<Mmike> kol'ko traje taj sata-erase?
<jelly> cca koliko treba da se jednom zapise nes na cijeli disk?
<jelly> smartctl veli koliko cca traje
<jelly> cca
<jelly> ivoks: ja ne bi imao nista protiv da mi neko ponudi jeftini hosted exchange, sa activesyncom, kalendarima, i svim
<Mmike> jelly, ti to sa smartclom radis?
<Mmike> ja sam hdparm upregnio
<ivoks> konacno!
 * ivoks nagovorio bing i facebook da tocno pokazu gdje mu je firma :)
 * ivoks -> kava
<ivoks> Mmike: ako hoces, mozes doci do mene danas/veceras, pa da radimo na onom
<ivoks> Mmike: u zagrebu sam
<ivoks> imam aparat za kavu, pa... eto :)
<lulz87> jel ima smisla updejtat radio na androidu?
<SilverSpace> kisa
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, i hdparm veli:         82min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 82min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.
<jelly> -I
<SilverSpace> ides http://www.jutarnji.hr/japan-lancani-sudar--razbijeno-14-skupcijenih-automobila-u-vrijednosti-od-2-5-milijuna-dolara/991636/
<Mmike> ivoks, mogu, iako bih radije od doma jer mi je laoptop za rad ocajan :) al' pricejakmo da se oni jave prvo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jea
<Mmike> jelly, meni to ne veli :)
<jelly> Mmike: no comment
<Mmike> 	Security level high
<Mmike> 	44min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 
<Mmike> tukac
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> Mmike: imam par monitora
<Mmike> nekad mi tako fali kad nemam sat u shellu
<ivoks> Mmike: par tipkovnica i miseva isto
<Mmike> dragi bash
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
<Mmike> ivoks, ak se oni jave onda moze, stodane, s tim da moram do cca 7 bit nazad doma :)
<Mmike> pricekajmo sto ce stenko jos da kaze i to sve tako
<ivoks> Mmike: 7 ujutro?
<Mmike> ujutro, da
<Mmike> jao jao i junk food cemo jesti! :)
<SilverSpace> nice http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/03/10/35-fantastic-hdr-pictures/
<ivoks> ne znam odakle nam
 * Mmike si je kupio karfiola tonu
<Mmike> idem to sad jest
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ivan-jakovcic-zahvalio-se-istarskim-gradanima-na-iskazanom-povjerenju/991669/?foto=3
<ivoks> sad znamo tko sara po zidovima :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi kupio kartu za ruse?
<ivoks> dominacija se moze iscitati iz gol razlike
<ivoks> imaju najbolju gol razliku u ligi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj su poceli prodavati
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> znaci, nisi :)
<SilverSpace> 14h
<SilverSpace> to je sad
<ivoks> pa ja sam jucer kupio
<ivoks> red 10, mjesto 29 :)
<SilverSpace> na tekmi
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja sam hdzovac, pa sam privilegiran :D
<SilverSpace> aa hebi se
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sad cu morati promijeniti iskaznicu u crvenu :)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyacheslav_Kozlov
<ivoks> i on ce doci
<ivoks> kozlov!
<SilverSpace> nas truhno je bolji :)
<ivoks> mozda jer je mladji
<ivoks> al ovaj lik je osvojio NHL dva puta
<SilverSpace> ma zezam se
<SilverSpace> ali fakat je nas Slava pravi 
<ivoks> sve super, nas je
<SilverSpace> samo se bojim da medvescak ne pukne 
<SilverSpace> radi para
<ivoks> ha, sve je moguce
<ivoks> arena ce im dobro doci
<SilverSpace> Athlon 64 X2 to je sa dvije jezgre
<lulz87> legalno je prevest 1000kn sa slovenije bez placanja carine po osobi?
<SilverSpace> 1234kn 
<jelly> SilverSpace: kao sto mu ime veli.
<jelly> a ima i amd-ovu virtualizaciju
<SilverSpace> jebemti morao bi do brezica
<jelly> to sam imao na poslu i vrtio vbox dok vbox nije rekao da vise nece bootati XP
<SilverSpace> kocnice za bike akcija
<jelly> gle kisa
<SilverSpace> jelly: taj proc si imao
<jelly> da
<jelly> vrlo fino radilo
<SilverSpace> i zasto nije vbox htio
<jelly> htio je.  samo je vbox bagavo smece
<jelly> al recimo kvm bi trebao raditi
<Mmike> sata-erase radi ok, cini se
<Mmike> photorec radi vec 20ak minuta, jos nije nista nasao
<jelly> jesu ostale nule gore, ili neko random smeće
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa ak si bas htio da ti niko ne procita to sto ti je na disku,mogo si ga maljem opalit par puta :)
<ivoks> o nabijem ih
<ivoks> dodje ekipa za slagat video nadzor
<ivoks> i sve si oni izmjere, posloze, bla bla bla
<Mmike> drj_cro, hocu prodati disk :)
<ivoks> i kaze lik 'tu vam instaliramo softver, pa mozete pratiti'
<Mmike> jelly, kak da vidim to? :) cat /dev/sda mi stane :)
<ivoks> pitam ja jel radi na svim platformama
<ivoks> kaze lik, da, windows xp, vista, 7
<ivoks> reko, a linux?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pa onda lijep pozdrav jer ovdje nema windows racunala
<jelly> to cudo radi na visti, a ti tak
<ivoks> pa sa wineom ne radi
<ivoks> trebao sam sutiti i sloziti ugovor u kojem su penali za neisporucenu uslugu na vrijeme
<drj_cro> pa kaki ti je to videonadzor a da nema web pristup
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ali koristi activeX
<ivoks> daj zamisli :D
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> i ms_javu samo 
<ivoks> totalno neozbiljno
<ivoks> http://www.avc.com.hr/
<jelly> a gle, s jedne strane trebao si pitati ranije da ne gubis vrijeme
<ivoks> duga prica...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://scorpiontheater.com/javaapp.aspx
<drj_cro> btw ono zabino cudo za internet bankarstvo stvarno dobro sljaka. napokon mi stari sretan da nemora vise bootat vmware masinu da bi platio racune :)
<ivoks> isto i kod mene
<jelly> nemres bolivit da je zaba u necemu napredna
<ivoks> tuzno je sto je taj video nadzor sustav temeljen na linuxu
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> nasao sam nesto
<ivoks> http://snavtclient.epipe.com/
<SilverSpace> sory evo me opet danas telefoni ne prestaju 
<drj_cro> pa koliko sam vidio tih dvr/pvr video nadzora vecina ih je na linuxu bazirana,al ni jedan nema za linux podrsku :)
<SilverSpace> AM2 Athlon 64 X2 ADX6400IAA6CZ 125W Windsor 3200MHz 1000MHz 1MB x2
<SilverSpace> to sam pronasao novi ne koristeni
<SilverSpace> samo se bojim da sad ne bude napajanje preslabo
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> bivsi klijent podmirio svoje dugove :)
<ivoks> nakon ohoho vremena
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' mozda isti klijent, i ja sam neku pinku dobio :)
<ivoks> sumnjam
<SilverSpace> u sloveniji prednje i zadnje kocnice za bike 140E a kod nas 1200kn samo jedne 
<SilverSpace> prednje ili zadnje
<SilverSpace> i jos na tih 140E 20% melver
<SilverSpace> minus
<drj_cro> ivoks: vjerojatno ce sad zvat da mu nes treba :)
<drj_cro> kad smo kod bike kocnica, di mogu pakne za diskove nabavit (avid)
<ivoks> drj_cro: moze trazit koliko hoce, ugovor je odavno istekao :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: vjerovatno u http://www.keindl-sport.com/
<jelly> paz ovu djecu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk
<lulz87> di se smanjuje font u treminalu? i kako se preko ovog unytija dobije ispis svih programa? cudan mi je skroz
<lulz87> neznam sta su uopce isli dirat ono oldschool sucelje
<ivoks> tko je isao dirat? :)
<lulz87> tko god da je razvijo
<ivoks> mentalitet raje
 * ivoks ne moze ne primijetiti pattern kod odredjenih osoba :)
<ivoks> gnome 2 se vise ne razvija
<ivoks> gotovo, mrtav
<ivoks> pa umjesto toga imas gnome 3
<ivoks> gnome 3 moze biti sa gnome-shellom ili sa unityem
<ivoks> ili mozes prijeci na nesto sasvim trece
<ivoks> npr KDE ili icewm :)
<ivoks> na zalost, gnome 3 nema GUI alat za promjenu fonta :)
<lulz87> ja nit neznam koji gnom koristi :D
<lulz87> znam da je ubuntu 11.10
<lulz87> sa onim unitijem
<ivoks> to je gnome 3
<lulz87> i nit neznam di je lista svih programa
<lulz87> ono prije je bilo savrseno
<ivoks> win+a
<ivoks> ili ako bas hoces klikat
<ivoks> stisnes prvu gore lijevo ikonicu
<jelly> Win = Meta ili Super?
<ivoks> pa onda na dnu drugu ikonicu s lijeva (kist, ravnalo...)
<lulz87> eh, to sam vidio i prije :D
<ivoks> jelly: da
<jelly> koji?
<ivoks> Super
<lulz87> malo mi je cudno, al naviknut cu se :D
<lulz87> da nije moj laptop ugasio bi to
<ivoks> imas gore filtriraj rezultate
<lulz87> koje su prednosti uopce tog unitija? osim sta su zbrkali to
<ivoks> i odaberes sto zelis vidjeti
<ivoks> ili super, pa tab
<SilverSpace> lulz87: evo ti pa si instaliraj tu menu koji ti stoji u tray http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<SilverSpace> vise se nikad ne bi vratio na gnome
<Mmike> da, jelly 
<Mmike> ne pokazu svi diskovi koilko im treba za erase
<SilverSpace> bah
<jelly> Mmike: djubrad!
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Manuel_> Pozdrav, imam jedno pitanje. Da li ajhi navrati na kanal?
<dodobas> u mislima
<Manuel_> lol
<Manuel_> na koji način mogu, da ga kontaktiram?
<SilverSpace> pingaj ga
<SilverSpace> :)
 * ivoks ce se zalititi po neku trash klopu
<ivoks> zaletiti
<hbogner> grrrr
<hbogner> micim se s kodom vec 2 dana i napokon skuzio di je greska, umjesto ; sam stavio :
<hbogner> odokativn0o ej izgledalo slicno :D
<dodobas> zato imas razno razne lintere...
<dodobas> pylint, jslint. ..
<jelly> Pat Boone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QS9aU0ONgA
<Mmike> ma taj django je smece
<Mmike> bas - smece
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> jebo vas django i ORM i debilizam i sve
<dodobas> Mmike: pazi sto pricas... jos ces reci da su korisnici super :)
<Mmike> to k'o da napravis most od trstike
<Mmike> i onda kad ja i dodobas hodamo prek njeg ai drzimo se za ruke
<jelly> ili pontona
<Mmike> onda je ok
<Mmike> i cudimo se kak se sad taj most rusi kad teknovi predju preko
<Mmike> i ajd krpaj sad, misilm, kaj, kurac, imamo most!
<dodobas> Mmike: pa rastavi tenk... pobogu :)
<dodobas> prenesi u dijelovima :)
<dodobas> naplati zamatanje svakog dijelića... biznis man biznis
<Mmike> ssh-dss AAAAB3NzaC1kc3MAAACBALwIU0sHm8REZP3RT0Kzw2bgkBbSIT2/lLZTVEkTiYLk4wvAXyZWe33xoh4Z9ndLQQpGF4QbaT0SKlh9lC18dHuu7zWnQV6WZViduiLhVM6KKtLFn6H6hLoU9Raz0uhw/R14M63VCNqFUfsL6Ha2CDT3kPkU5Os3lj8rneS14HIBAAAAFQCTsViFMmaP7zaTTGEsoVNRzkICOQAAAIBT9ILSfRKh8tRlBCmJgRC7Z2BXW3sgO76/er5o9cGE5tEo6mBbxQ9U+AbFZUGENzPoRmI/58PXvTkXGdiSX3bp3vGfSRGmqMFmg0oGP4+wc1LxEy2RV5wQ4y+85le1qIvaQWxM3vgbOnqmKmsF191nczwbap1/BPK2im5jqzzlSwAAAIByQN/Cc8E6mO7raMHEttvv
<Mmike> 9lI/y3EdksXEUnCjMjTVADzPwDCWlUCwPwTerLWipkN3ACyfJloWgxKZ+MaV1T0JMHrYwxxAeHQP0HutJqw4jYdhRM7id+VKvF67ljg1Ds/ljHufBXpIKemjgWWeBYxs2IbK4U8lnrwmPnByWJBcBQ== 
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> krivo :)
<Mmike> (06:07:39 PM) chaim.zedmedia: I am having a hard time figuring out where the counting is being done
<Mmike> to sam htio :)
<Mmike> jebo ga ORM
<ivoks> idem po neki junk
<Mmike> jos?
<Mmike> pa de, polako :)
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> ja moram po med
<ivoks> pa jebo ih comodo i positivessl
<ivoks> ko da pokusavam banku opljackat a ne produzit certifikat
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> iskon
<Mmike> pa koji su to debili
<Mmike> 2 i pol sata resetiraju modem
<Mmike> pa kak
<Mmike> pa zasto
<Mmike> pa joooooooooooooooooooj
<Mmike> jelly, sorry, NHF ment
<jelly-home> ?
<Mmike> bio kod frenda
<Mmike> da mu wireless slozim
<Mmike> nezna jadan nista :)
<Mmike> ima iskon + carnet
<Mmike> preko sina, jel
<Mmike> i sad, nemrem na ruter
<Mmike> zovem, kazu 'Administrator/Administrator'
<Mmike> reko, nije
<Mmike> veli lik, je
<Mmike> reko, nije
<Mmike> veli lik, mora bit
<Mmike> reko, jel' mozete resetirat
<Mmike> veli lik, ajde
<Mmike> resetira
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> 15 minuta
<Mmike> proradilo
<Mmike> al' sad nemam vise ip gatewaya
<Mmike> i opce ga ne vidim
<jelly-home> jeste rekli da je duo.carnet ili koja vec usluga
<Mmike> i kad trejsrut, prvi hop je nesto carnetovo
<Mmike> dada, jesam
<Mmike> i zovem nazad, da pitam kak da dodjem do rutera
<Mmike> pa veli lik, na ip od gatewaya
<Mmike> reko, pa nemam
<Mmike> veli pa kak nemas
<Mmike> pa reko, eto :)
<jelly-home> gle, ne smijes se praviti previse pametan kad pricas s kopicem
<jelly-home> ja ukljucim glupi mod
<Mmike> ma sve 5
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> mislim, pa di je bed
<Mmike> 40 miunta sam bio tamo i onda sam morao otici
<Mmike> i sad me zove frend da mu jos uvijek ne radi
<Mmike> da ce ovi tehnicara poslati
<Mmike> btw, veli lik da si ne mogu mijenjati passwd od interneta, da je zapecen u ruter
<Mmike> kak to misli?
<jelly-home> ak znas koji je bio lik i kad je cca taj razgovor bio, mogu sutra pitati voditelja korisnicke da provjeri; ovako bez konteksta tesko je reci sto "password od interneta" znaci
<jelly-home> vise od toga ne znam, osim da nikad ne bi uzeo bilo koju *.carnet uslugu dok su tak debilno slozene sa bridge modeom
<jelly-home> makar mi dali flat jeftinije
<jelly-home> i nema HF, to nije nesto za sto bi ja mogao biti kriv :-)
<SilverSpace> cuj sad ?? ne mozes mjenjati pass??
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/images2/kerumsabor.jpg
<jelly-home> horror
<hbogner> sto je kolega dalmatinac komentirao: "Sto je gore od keruma u saboru?" odgovor:"Dva keruma"  :D
<jelly-home> ^_^
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-cities-scope-adds-windspeed-fahrenheit-data-to-dash/
<SilverSpace> fora
<Mmike> jelly, ma, strpao sam te u iskon-debile, to je plain wrong
<Mmike> a, jesu dakle slozene sa bridgeom?
<jelly-home> mislim da sve *.carnet usluge drze router u bridge modu, ali to bi kopo trebao znati
<SilverSpace> o cemu se tu radi http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/elektronicki-racun-dostupan-korisnicima/112642.aspx
<jelly-home> o reklami
<ivoks> bas
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: umjesto uplatnice doma, uplatnica ide na njihov servis, i onda iz njihovog servisa u tvoj netbanking
<jelly-home> al vjerojatnije je da ce sve pokusati centralizirati umjesto da toce drito na tvoj netbanking
<SilverSpace> hm jos jedan koji ce skupljati nase podatke
<jelly-home> ako uzmes njihovu uslugu, da
<jelly-home> i jos ces im biti zahvalan sto se ne moras petljati sa papirologijom
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kad ce e-racun bit takav da ja mogu r1 izdat samo elektronicki
<Mmike> da ga ne moram printat
<Mmike> NIKAD
<jelly-home> za jedno 5-10 godina
<jelly-home> dok prodje jedno 2-3 iteracije zakona o elektronickim potpisima i sustava za iste
<jelly-home> alternativno, dok papir grdo ne poskupi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> makes sense
<Mmike> sata-erase does the job
<Mmike> no more need for dban and the likes
<hbogner> Mmike, meni dd ok radi
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam jutros ddao iz /dev/urandom u /dev/sda
<Mmike> i nakon toga mi je partimage vratio hrpu toga
<Mmike> erm, photorec
<Mmike> tako da, nebih ja bas :)
<hbogner> aha to je onaj tvoj pron na diskovima kad ga tolko zelis njukat
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> kaj mount nebi sam trebao skuziti fs?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ddao do kraja?
<jelly-home> ak je do kraja block devicea, nema nikakve sanse da bi photorec mogao nesto vratiti
<Mmike> Pass 1 - Reading sector   25524912/120101877, 33261 files found
<Mmike> Elapsed time 0h06m10s - Estimated time for achievement 0h22m50
<jelly-home> well.. sansa je tocno onolika koliko urandom (P)RNGu treba da slucajno generira "hrpu toga"
<Mmike> macka mi je ukrala iz printera onaj mali zuti nadostuk sto se gurne i USB konektor
<Mmike> koji'stiti' konektor
<Mmike> pa jebemlimu
<Mmike> uvijek me veselio windows folder sharing i to
<SilverSpace> mijauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<SilverSpace> uh media playeri na androidu 2.3
<jelly-home> sto s njima
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-06
<SilverSpace> poceli izbacivati i media playere pogonjene androidom 130$
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> loyye
<dodobas> o Mmike 
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> jesi uspio?
<dodobas> hebes dump/import koji prodje bez problema... nije vise zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> o, kak 'ce macke sad nadrapuljit
<dodobas> kako ces ih kaznit ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> dolazi mi stalno u radnu sobu i izvlaci smece iz usisavaca
<Mmike> i naravno nemrem jos nista jer cim se okrenem u stolici ova me gleda i kad se ustanem, smugne
<Mmike> it's all a game for them
<Mmike> pa sam sad razvukao produzni, upalio usisavac na prekidacu
<Mmike> i cekao :)
<Mmike> i sad dodje drek i opet kopa
<Mmike> a ja ukljucim, iz stolice :)
<Mmike> zao mi je sto kameru nisam imao
<ivoks> to se zove mucenje
<Mmike> to je odgoj
<Mmike> sad obje sjede metar i pol od usisavaca i gledaju
<ivoks> Ovo budi nadu i za mnoge Hrvate, jer se Hrvatska nalazi na visokom drugom mjestu u Europi po broju oboljelih i umrlih od raka pluća. Približno 90 posto oboljelih su aktivni, bivši i pasivni pušači.
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj je cijela populacija aktivna, bivsa ili pasivni pusac
<Mmike> da, samo
<Mmike> rak pluca od pusenja dobijes ako pusis po 3-4 kutije dnevno zadnjih 15-20 godina
<ivoks> pa citaj gore
<Mmike> ima puno realnijih (i zbog toga gorih) stvari koje ti pusenje napravi
<ivoks> i pasivni pusaci
<ivoks> a i onih 10% je dobilo rak pluca, a ne pusi
<Mmike> k'o pasivni pusac nesh dobit rak :) mislim, hoces, ali mala je sansa
<Mmike> ima zena neka u kanadi
<Mmike> koja nijkad nije pusila a radila je k'o konobarica
<ivoks> pa ona je pasivni
<Mmike> u nekom pubu ili nesto
<Mmike> i kao, dobila rak grla, kao pasivni pusac, ima rupicu kroz koju dise, ne vise kroz nos, onak, sranje
<ivoks> pa nije jedina
<Mmike> i tuzakala se sa duhanskom industrijom i sa vlasnicima birca i tak
<Mmike> naravno hrpa odvjetnika oko nje, jer, eto, tuzaka se duhanska industrija i lesinari skuzili paru
<Mmike> da bi na kraju ispalo da s plucima uopce nije imala problema
<ivoks> pusenje treba kriminalizirati :)
<Mmike> a rak grla je dobila jer ima genetski defekt - pusenje je samo pomoglo
<Mmike> al' ona je jedna u 100.000 
<Mmike> svejedno su ovi platili :)
<Mmike> ne treba
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> tesko mi je rec :)
<Mmike> recimo, ja bih prije alkohol zabranio nego pusenje
<Mmike> pusenje bih zabranio kak je danas -nema u bircevima, nema u restoranima
<Mmike> ak osh pusit doma, pusi
<Mmike> ak osh pusit u autu, pusi
<dodobas> tako je u turskoj...
<dodobas> civilizirani ljudi...
<dodobas> nema pusenja u restoranima...
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> meni cigareta pocinje smrditi :)
<Mmike> ne pusim cca 2 mjeseca, malo manje
<ivoks> di se ovaj sjetio turske
<ivoks> a i ti si prestao? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: onako kako je bilo... zabraniti pusenje na javnim mjestima i tocka
<ivoks> nikakve velicine kafica i gluposti
<Mmike> pa, nisam 'prestao' prestao
<Mmike> tipa 'e sad ja vise necu'
<Mmike> neg, bio bolestan, nije mi pasalo
<Mmike> i tak ostalo
<ivoks> pa tak se i prestaje
<dodobas> meni uvijek u srbiji sok... u restoranima...
<dodobas> izgubim volju za jelom...
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a neznam
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam ja bas neki pusac bio iako sam znao i po 2 kutije utamaniti
<Mmike> mala prehladica, zacepljen nos, ja ne pusim
<dodobas> ono sto mi fali u gnome3... je mogucnost da imam odvojene displaye...
<dodobas> prvi display screen 1, drugi display screen 5
<dodobas> a ne da mi oba budu syncana...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> According to SelfNutritionData, a mere 3 oz. of pan-fried lamb brain provides over 3800 mg of n-3 fatty acids, and only 168 mg of n-6. Further, it contains 1033 mg of DHA, making it by far the richest non-seafood source of DHA.
<ivoks> janjeci mozak je izrazito zdrav!
<ivoks> i oci isto :)
<Mmike> uh, i fin
<Mmike> oci nisam nikad jeo :)
<jelly-home> pogotovo za janjce
<Mmike> al' janjeci mozak je poslastica
<jelly-home> kak se to opce sprema
<Mmike> kuhanu ili pecenu glavu, izvadis, jedes. Ili mozes jos preprziti, pa  jesti. Ili spohati, pa jesti. Ili smiksati s jajetom, pa jesti.
<ivoks> pan-fried :)
<Mmike> Ili sirovi mozak na tavicu, peces, jedes.
<ivoks> moram to probati
<Mmike> Uvijek je gnjeckasto lagano, zato ga umiksas s jajetom, ili spohas malo.
<ivoks> i oci isto :)
<Mmike> Al' jako fino :)
<Mmike> mosh ga i mazat na kruh
<Mmike> to obicno radim (na zgrazavanje svih), kad se janjac okrece na raznju
<Mmike> pa ga nemas di pohat/pec
<ivoks> The most widely available dietary source of EPA and DHA is cold water oily fish, such as salmon, herring, mackerel, anchovies, and sardines. Oils from these fish have a profile of around seven times as much n−3 as n−6. Other oily fish, such as tuna, also contain n−3 in somewhat lesser amounts. 
<ivoks> treba jest lososa
<ivoks> vidis, zitarcie, voce i povrce nemaju omega 3 masti
<ivoks> imaju orasi, al ih treba pojest na tone da dobijes ono sto dobijes s pol kile sardina
<ivoks> i onda si stvoris drugi problem
<obruT> koji koji ?
<jelly-home> a laneno ulje?
<ivoks> eventualno bi vegici ovo morali zvakati
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perilla_frutescens
 * obruT pojo tonu orasa prije dva-tri dana, al u obliku baklave :)
<jelly-home> odn. sjemenke?
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam cuo za ulje od srna :)
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> postoji jos jedno rjesenje za vegetarijance
<obruT> jelly-home: ti si jos uvijek na vege ishrani ?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_sativa
<jelly-home> obruT: ne, jedem ribu
<obruT> jelly-home: ok...
<obruT> joj ja bi da smijem ribu :(
<ivoks> ulje kao sredstvo u kojem se nalazi omega 3, inace, nije bas najsretnije rjesenje
<ivoks> oksidira, pa postaje stetno
<jelly-home> ebemu, valjda skuzis kad ti ulje uzegne
<ivoks> onda je vec prekasno
<ivoks> treba ga drzati u frizideru
<jelly-home> bucino drzim; lanenog ionako nemam ;-)
<Mmike> uh, bucino ulje
<Mmike> a sezamovo?
<Mmike> to je tak mlac-mljacasto
<Mmike> u to ime
<Mmike> popijmo jutarnju kavu
<ivoks> nema do maslinovog
<dodobas> znam OPG koji proizvodi bućino ulje...
<dodobas> ja pomogao cistiti koštice :)
<jelly-home> konoplja ima problem sa legalnoscu
<obruT> sezamovo za umake je presuper
<ivoks> vi ste vegetarijanci? jel jedete margarin?
<jelly-home> fuj
<Mmike> meni maslinovo ulje smrdi
<Mmike> cesto mi je hrana s njim nejestiva
<Mmike> i masline isto, nikako
<Mmike> jedino mogu maslinovo ulje s blitvom i krumpirom
<Mmike> stovise, to mi drugacije nikak ne valja :)
<ivoks> uh
<Mmike> al' ne k'o prilog, nego k'o jelo - blitva, krumpir, smiksano
<ivoks> ja mogu teglicu maslina pojest ko od sale
<Mmike> pa, nisam siguran da znam ikoga tko ne voli masline :)
<ivoks> a sve radim s maslinovim uljem
<Mmike> moja stara poha fakin piletinu na maslinovom ulju!
<Mmike> nesto strasno :)
<jelly-home> poha?  to je neobicno
<Mmike> jelly-home, zabrijala davno da je to 'zdravo'
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<Mmike> i sad to radi sebi, jer se nikome ne dopada
<Mmike> cak ni maslinoljupcima
<jelly-home> gle, ak imas neko blago extra-vergine mozda bi islo, ali steta ulja 
<Mmike> navodno je maslinovo ulje najmanje kancerogabilno kad ga grijes/przis na njemu
<jelly-home> ne bi se kladio
<ivoks> svako przenje je kancerogeno
<Mmike> al', to treba provjeriti, nemam pojma u biti
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' maslino, kao, najmajne
<ivoks> sve je kancerogeno
<ivoks> jebeni spinat je najotrovnija hrana :/
<Mmike> kako je to u suprotnosti s ovim sto sam ja rekao? :)
<ivoks> pa nije
<Mmike> uh, spinat je fin
<Mmike> nisam to jeo stoljece i pol
<ivoks> s razlogom :)
<Mmike> osh rec 'dobro da nisam' :)
<ivoks> ta biljka uvlaci u sebe otrove iz tla
<Mmike> svako ljeto s korcule furam cca 15-20 litara maslinovog ulja rodbini
<Mmike> i uvijek imam mastan auto i uvijek mi do rodjendana smrdi po maslinama u autu
<ivoks> mmmmm
<dodobas> Mmike: bar ustedis na onim 'air-freshner' điđama
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> ma joj
<jelly-home> maslinmike
<Mmike> imam jos 4 hard diska za vajpnit
<ivoks> pocela borba za fotelje
<ivoks> :(
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa koliko ih brises odjednom
<Mmike> jelly, pa 2. Nemam vise usteka u stroju.
<jelly-home> cudan stroj
<jelly-home> moja najjeftinija ploca iz linksa ima 4
<Mmike> ATA?
<Mmike> ata diskovi su
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> imam i jedno 2-3 PATA kontrolera :-)
<jelly-home> negdje po sobi i poslu
<Mmike> ja imam jedan u mega-raid kistri
<Mmike> neki ITE nesto
<Mmike> los, brate, jako los :)
<jelly-home> ovo su sve promise, to je jedino radilo kak spada svojevremeno na x86 solarisu
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> promise not to work
<Mmike> tko tu kuzi oocalc?
<ivoks> dorucak... pozdrav
<Mmike> Imam tablicu koja mi zbraja neke stvari iz kolone iznad
<Mmike> medjutoa, kad kazem 'insert row' onda mi se ne rekalkulira to sve
<Mmike> neg dobijem prazan red
<jelly-home> a koja je formula
<ivoks> nesto si sjebo
<ivoks> jer to meni radi :)
<jelly-home> samo =SUM() ili nes kompliciranije
<Mmike> ma primitivna
<Mmike> =F4+D5-E5
<Mmike> to je u F5 koloni
<Mmike> u F6 imam =F5+D6-E6
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<ivoks> ah...
<Mmike> i sad hocu redak ubaciti, i u njemu nemam formulu
<jelly-home> i kak bi ti da to radi automatski
<Mmike> pa k'o excell? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ubacis red ispred reda u kojem se zbraja?
<jelly-home> pa imas malo lijevo malo desno malo gore malo dole
<Mmike> ivoks, to su mi 'running sums'
<Mmike> imam datum/ulaz/izlaz/stanje, ova formula je za kolonu 'stanje'
<ivoks> ma jasno mi je
<ivoks> da skratim
<Mmike> molim te :)
<ivoks> imam stupac
<ivoks> E3->E10
<ivoks> u E11 zbrajam od E3 do E10
<ivoks> ako ubacim redak bilo gdje izmedju E3 i E10, sve je ok
<ivoks> ali ako ubacim redak ispred E11 (dakle, samo se funkcija pomakne za jedno polje), onda ne radi
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> dal se formule ispod poprave kad ubacis red?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> u biti da
<ivoks> osim ako ne ubacis redak ispred celije s formulom
<jelly-home> pitam Mmikea, jer jednostavni SUM je trivijalan
<jelly-home> a on kemija sa tri susjedne ćelije
<ivoks> ok... poz
<jelly-home> mislim u principu bi samo trebalo tu dodati formulu i eventualno popraviti jedan red ispod ak se strgao
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak da running sum napravim sa sum?
<jelly-home> pojma nemam ;-)
<Mmike> :) bitno da ja kemijam :)
<jelly-home> al di je problem copy/pasteat formulu
<jelly-home> iz reda iznad, u novi red, i u strgani sljedeci red
<Mmike> pa moram sve redove mijenjat
<Mmike> jer imam rupu
<Mmike> i onda sve iza rupe vise ne stima, jer se referencira na retke 'od prije'
<Mmike> aha :)
<Mmike> mogu opet povuc misem, pa se samo
<Mmike> ok :)
<jelly-home> jesi siguran da _sve_ iza rupe ne stima, ili je ipak samo jedan redak strgan?
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, hm, sad vise neznam
<Mmike> al' popravio sam :)
<jelly-home> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/crap.ods
<jelly-home> ukratko, tu je samo jedan redak strgan a ostali su transponirani
<jelly-home> sto ionako vidis po tome dal ti je finalni rolling sum jednak razlici totala
<jelly-home> tj. u primjeru vrijednost u F15 mora ispasti jednako F16
<jelly-home> Google Spreadsheets ima isti problem sa ubacivanjem retka
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly> <mobitel> crap is now available in Google Docs
<Mmike> lol :)
<zoran> lijep pozdrav ... imam pitanje za vas; pred nekih mjesec dana sam poslao upit u linux.hr vezano uz prebacivanje sistema tvrtke na linux, te još danas nisam dobio odgovor. Sad me interesira dali ste vi spremni za taka podhvat?
<SilverSpace> zoran: hm mi te mozemo uputiti na pravo mijesto :)
<SilverSpace> mi kao udruga to ne radimo 
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/ugyNy.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako macka :)
<Mmike> zoran, cime se tvrtka bavi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes si ti vraga dovukao u kucu
<zoran> radi se o papirnici i knjižari
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super su :)
<Mmike> zoran, a, racunala koristite za sto?
<zoran> znači radi se o mreži od 12 računala, 3 od njih su za grafičku obradu
<zoran> a ostala su za administraciju
<zoran> tj na programima koji su u ms access 2000
<zoran> koji je dosta zastario
<zoran> to bi sad trebalo prebaciti u mysql
<zoran> i omogučit svakom da ima pristup toj bazi koja je na jednom serveru
<SilverSpace> zoran: koji su ti primarni programi koje sad koristiš 
<zoran> kasa za veleprodaju, te maloprodaju
<zoran> znači trebalo bi staru bazu reprogramirat i sve postavit na linux
<zoran> pošto nam treba nešto brzo i efikasno, a windows nam to nemože garantirati cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> eh, sad
<Mmike> ti imas 2 problema
<Mmike> jedan je redizajn aplikacije da radi na mysqlu
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da zelis web aplikaicju, jer je to najjednostavnije za odrzavati
<Mmike> isto moze raditi i na windowsima za pocetak, i lako se prebaci na linux
<Mmike> a drugi problem je prebacivanje mreze na linux
<Mmike> sto se nalazi u toj access bazi?
<Mmike> btw, ja bih ti preporucio, jako, postgresql, umjesto myslqa
<Mmike> al' to sam samo ja :)
<SilverSpace> hm hm http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-thinkpad-x310e/112656.aspx
<zoran> baza računa, adresar i slične sitnice
<Mmike> znaci, racune izdajete iz te access aplikacije?
<zoran> sama baza računa. adresar i slične sitnice
<zoran> da
<Mmike> ok, cijela papirnica/knjizara se vodi u tome
<zoran> tako je
<Mmike> da, znaci, trbebate nekoga tko ce vam napraviti novu aplikaciju
<zoran> sve ide preko te baze
<zoran> nova aplikacija koja bi bila bazirana na nekom alatu otvorenog koda
<zoran> i naravno da nije star 11 godina ko ovaj :D
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> zelis postgres (ili mysql ako bas inzistiras u pozadini)
<Mmike> i zelis webaplikaciju napred
<Mmike> da se ne moras gnjaviti s instalacijom iste na svako racunalo
<SilverSpace> ovi iz Lenova nikad se nece opametiti da pimpek za paljenje premjeste iz desnog kuta koliko sam ga vec slucajno puta tako ugasio 
<Mmike> ista generira PDFove kao racune
<Mmike> koje mozes printati
<Mmike> dal' imas nesto specificno unutra?
<zoran> tako je, nije uvijet mysql ... samo prijedlog pošto ga poznajem
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> Mmike ce raditi aplikaciju
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> a ja ti prebacim kompove :)
<Mmike> bas sam htio reci da ima tu neki koji jede trenutno al' ce ti moci pomoci u prebacivanju kompova :)
<SilverSpace> opet jede :)
<ivoks> ma ne jedem vec 2 sata, ispunjavam time sheetove... koji uzas
<zoran> odlično, dal bi mi mogli napraviti nekakvu ponudu sa cijenom 
<ivoks> ha, Mmike 
<Mmike> zoran, 2 odvojene, s obzirom da imas 2 odvojena problema. Gdje se nalazi ta papirnica, i kad bi se mogla vidjeti ta aplikacija?
<Mmike> A mozda moze i jedna u kompletu, kajjaznam, ivoks?
<zoran> varaždin
<ivoks> prstom u pekmez :)
<zoran> aplikaciju vam mogu proslijediti na ubuntu one dropbox il nešto slično
<ivoks> sasvim slucajno ja obitavam u varazdinu u zadnje vrijeme
<zoran> a onda znaš i gdje se to nalazi; git, odmah do starog grada
<ivoks> nisam varazdinec, pa ne znam tocno gdje sta i tko, al...
<ivoks> mozda mi cak i poznato
<Mmike> git, odmah do bzra :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj vidi i tu aplikaciju kad si vec tamo pa reci sto ti se cini od toga svega
<ivoks> zoran: jel se mozemo dogovoriti sutra da se nadjemo, pa da to pogledam?
<ivoks> danas ne stignem
<zoran> sutra sam ja nažalost u zagrebu
<zoran> može danas il u četvrtak
<ivoks> danas fakat ne stignem... cetvrtak onda
<zoran> može, ostavim ti broj il nešto pa me zvrcneš kad nađeš vremena
<zoran> odmah ti objanim kako do toga
<ivoks> nasao sam ja na mapi
<Mmike> zoran, divota :) donesi aplikaciju kad si tu, pa pogledam :)
<ivoks> mozes na ante @ init hr
<ivoks> mogao bi ja taj svoj web malo i refreshat
<ivoks> ljudi ce pomislit kak nis ne radim :)
<ivoks> a i koji blog napisati :)
<ivoks> NE!
<ivoks> OMV napusat Hrvatsku
<ivoks> napusta
<zoran> malo preveliko da bi išlo preko maila
<ivoks> ma ne aplikaciju, kontakt :)
<ivoks> zoran: ajde, napravit cu ubuntu one folder, pa tamo baci, samo mi javi kako si zaveden u ubuntu one
<dodobas> zaveden u ? :D
<ivoks> unesen, prijavljen
<zoran> zoran.sacic@tele2.hr
<dodobas> login -> zavedi se. logout -> razvedi se
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> zoran: trebao bi dobiti mail sad
<Mmike> neka, omv su i tak smecari
<Mmike> uz los benzin imaju odvratne sendvice i najsmrdljivije tekucine za prat stakla
<ivoks> Mmike: dobar im je dizel
<ivoks> najbolji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> eh, neznam
<Mmike> ne dizlam
<Mmike> uvijek me fascinira
<Mmike> kako mi kava ode odmah
<Mmike> nit ne skuzim
<ivoks> Mmike: provjeri i ti svoj mail
<SilverSpace> bemti naso procesor 6400+ povoljno ali mi je bogu iza nogu u crnomercu
<ivoks> Mmike: gmail
<Mmike> ivoks, mario@splivalo.hr
<Mmike> ak nije bed
<ivoks> eto
<SilverSpace> ivoks: Mmike ti ne koristi gmail jer ga spijuniraju :)
<ivoks> hm, fora je da OMV odustaje od trgovine
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> ak nemam ubuntuone account? :)
<ivoks> i idu prema istrazivanju i proizvodnji
<ivoks> Mmike: a kaj da ti ja sad velim
<ivoks> neredi u rusiji
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, neznam :) jel' imas nesto di se ne moram ulogiravat? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ovo koristi launchpad account, koji vec imas
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> to je onda drugo :)
<Mmike> haha, konj
<Mmike> i pise mi :)
<Mmike> cek
<zoran> dugo to postavlja gore, a samo 70 i nešto mb -.-
<ivoks> tja... upload je uvijek spor
<Mmike> osim ako nisi na amisu :)
<zoran> metronet
<ivoks> i ovdje :)
<ivoks> tj., ovaj neki magic telekom, pa matronet
<ivoks> lol... metronet
<Mmike> maternetje
<zoran> ma niš nevalja
<zoran> t u vž, najisplativija optima, pošto drugi nemaju svoje linije -.-
<ivoks> Pogledajte novi sastav Vlade: Šef SDP-a Čačiću ne želi dati rad, poljoprivredu, ali ni poduzetništvo 
<ivoks> pa ova ce koalicija puknuti i prije nego dobiju mandat
<Mmike> ivoks, e, da
<Mmike> to sam si i ja mislio :)
<Mmike> sto je super, novi izbori, i onda - LESAROVCI :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> citajuci komentare Linica i ekipe...
<Mmike> launchpad je otvoren
<ivoks> za njih je HNS nuzno zlo
<Mmike> mogu ga downloadirati i employati kod sebe?
<ivoks> ne zele im dati nista bitno, ne vjeruju im
<ivoks> Mmike: kao open source? da, je
<Mmike> da, znam da se dugo nije moglo
<ivoks> MUP - Ranko Ostojić
<Mmike> pa to je vrlo kul
<ivoks> Zdravstvo - Rajko Ostojić
<ivoks> Turizam - Veljko Ostojić
<ivoks> pa onak... :)
<drj_cro> jel zna ko nekoga u dhl-u?
<SilverSpace> i ovi izbori su prosli ko i svi ostali *glasalo se protiv, a ne za*
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> to je uvijek tak kod nas
<ivoks> glasa se srcem, ne glavom
<Mmike> ivoks, kak sad da dodjem do tog shareanog u ubuntuoneu?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i je hns  zlo
<ivoks> Mmike: otvoris home folder
<ivoks> Mmike: tamo imas Ubuntu One mapu
<ivoks> i u njoj Shared with me
<Mmike> ivoks, preko weba
<Mmike> ne na kompu
<ivoks> one.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> i imam veliku reklamu s 1-2-3 stepovima
<Mmike> sign up, choose, get mobile
<Mmike> prosper!
<Mmike> wtf?
<SilverSpace> milanovic da je bio pametan ove izbore je mogao dobiti samo sa jakovcicem
<Mmike> a gore pise da sam ulogiran
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nakon sto se sjebo 4 godine prije sad puse i na hladno
<ivoks> pa ne bi dobio bez hnsa
<ivoks> HNS ima 15 zastupnika
<ivoks> to znaci, SDP+HSU+IDS = 65
<Mmike> ne kzuim daj HSU
<Mmike> taj
<ivoks> manje od 76 koliko je potrebno za mandat
<Mmike> moja stara je u HSU :)
<SilverSpace> hns nebi dobio u tom slucaju vise od 5
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim ovaj ubuntu one
<Mmike> DI da ja sad nadjem te fileove?
<SilverSpace> manjine su uvjek na strani pobjednika
<ivoks> Mmike: https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dobio bi, dobio
<Mmike> ivoks, i tamo mi nudi reklame opet
<Mmike> da se joinam da imam ovo da ono
<Mmike> da mogu za paru ovakvu ovo za onakvu ono
<Mmike> al' nema nigdje fajlova
<Mmike> mislim, fak, ulogiran sam
<Mmike> gore fino pise da sam ulogiran
<ivoks> ne znam kak da ti pomognem
<ivoks> mozda nisi ukljucio ssinkronizaciju datoteka
<SilverSpace> spoji mu se na racunalo pa mu slozi to kad vec nezna :))
<ivoks> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/
<ivoks> pa si slozi taj servis
<Mmike> ivoks, al' cek
<ivoks> ili pokreni aplikaciju ubuntu one, pa si slozi
<Mmike> ja to nemrem koristiti osim s kompa?
<Mmike> tj, s aplikacijom nekom?
<Mmike> hocu samo kroz web
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> moras rec 'join in'
<Mmike> iako si vec 'joined' :)
<Mmike> jer tamo imas za kliknit 'aj agri'
<Mmike> i sad kad odem na 'files' vidim 'shared from ivoks'
<Mmike> blah, lose
<SilverSpace> super je one na androidu 
<SilverSpace> uslikam neku sliku i on mi posalje to na racunalo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> ola SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> kak se ovaj mogo zaletjeti u zid http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=AE5975D8-673D-47C7-8FFF-C6F161BDDAE4
<SilverSpace> mora da je zaspao
<zoran> evo, sinkronizirano na ubuntu one
<SilverSpace> ili prebrzo vozio
<ivoks> zoran: super
<zoran> nutra ti je i baza i aplikacija
<ivoks> 12:47:40 up 471 days
<ivoks> zaboravih na ovaj server
<hbogner> ivoks, taj sigurno nije na faksu, inace bi imap puno manji uptime, zivio hep :D
<ivoks> nije da
<ivoks> dobro da si me podsjetio...
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> i kaj je na kraju s diskom?
<zoran> ajd ljudi odo ja
<ivoks> zoran: cujem ose... posalji mail s kontaktom
<zoran> ivkos, vidimo se onda u četvrtak, pa se nadam da čemo onda uspjet dogovoriti
<ivoks> cujemo se
<zoran> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ovo je fakat mocno http://www.sweethome3d.com/index.jsp
<Mmike> hbogner, radi
<hbogner> znaci bio je ok disk?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ima u smartlogu nekih ICRC errora
<hbogner> dobro onda,
<Mmike> al' smarttest long prosao ok
<hbogner> bitno da radi
<Mmike> isto tako, badblocks cijelu noc reketali po njemu, ok
<Mmike> fio radio po njemu isto par sati, ok
<Mmike> pa sad, dok radi, radi
<hbogner> prerano je da prdne :D
<dodobas> jel zna netko gdje piše ono da netke podatke nije moguće stavtii izvan RH, pa onda MORAS zakupiti kolokaciju ili hosting u HR?
<hbogner> to se ocekuje 2 dana nakon isteka garancije :D
<ivoks> dodobas: ne znam gdje, ali prilicno je sigurno da zdravstvene podatke ne smijes spremati izvan HR
<dodobas> ivoks: vjerojatno, ali to sam cuo na par mjesta... kao zasto hostate u RH kod lihvara
<dodobas> pa zato sto moramo po zakonu
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> hbogner, garancija je jos 2 godine cca
<Mmike> nisam siguran za zdravstvene
<Mmike> al' sve zbirke osobnih podataka moraju biti u .hr
<Mmike> sto nitko ne radi :)
<drj_cro> lol http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/ovo-se-dogodi-kada-napadnete-mma-prvaka.html
<jelly> u .hr nemres sloziti hosting po pristojnoj cijeni jer ti je i cijena ISP-ja odn. datacentra grozna
<hbogner> drj_cro, to se zove peh :D
<Mmike> blic pitanje: loptica i reket zajedno kostaju 110 kuna. Reket  kosta 100 kuna vise od loptice. Koliko kosta loptica?
<Mmike> blic(2): 5 strojeva napravi 5 igracaka u 5 minuta. Koliko vremena treba da 100 strojeva napravi 100 igracaka?
<jelly> 20 kuna.  Reket sam kosta 120kn a s kombinacijom dobijes popust
<jelly> ovisi jesu li strojevi medjusobno ovisni
<jelly> to su blic pitanja za 5. osnovne?
<Mmike> jelly, fail 1 i fail 2 :)
<Mmike> imam 3ci
<Mmike> Lopoci rastu na jezeru, svaki dan ih ima duplo vise nego dan prije. Ako im treba 48 dana da prekriju cijelo jezero, koliko im treba da prekriju pola jezera?
<jelly> Mmike: fail?  Pitanja su toliko ocita da je jasno da se trazi najkreativniji odgovor, a ne onaj najjednostaniji
<SilverSpace> valjda se trazi tocni :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tako je :)
<jelly> ako lopocima treba 48 dana da prekriju jezero, to jezero mora biti fakat ogromno ili se radi o mikroskopskim lopocima
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jelly, ti si promasen slucaj :)
<ajhi> haha
<ajhi> mikroskopski lopoci
<jelly> gle 2^48 je cca 10^14
<ajhi> e, tu si u pravu
<ajhi> recimo da je povrsina prosjecnog lopoca cca 0.25 m^2
<jelly> znaci ak imas lopoc od 1 centimetra kvadratnog :-) ... nakon 48 dana ako nema preklapanja to ce pokriti 10^10 m^2 = 10,000 km^2 
<jelly> ukupno ima 15 takvih jezera na svijetu.
<ajhi> 7.037×10^13 m^2  (square meters)
<ajhi> znaci ovo tvoje s mikrolopocima je cak i izvedivo
<jelly> ajhi: da samo nadji mi taj lopoc od pola x pola metra prvo
<Mmike> di sam ja nasao pitanje postavit ;)
<ajhi> pa kaj nisu tolki lopoci ajmo rec
<ajhi> mislim, prije je 0.25 m^2 nego jedan centimetar kvadratni
<jelly> mozda u video igricama di mozes hodati po njima
<jelly> Mmike: kad imas pitanja za djecu iz osnovne skole 
<ajhi> jelly: ja sam takve zadnji put vidio kad sam bio na jezeru
<jelly> ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lakes_by_area
<ajhi> kaj kenjas
<Mmike> jelly, nisu za djecu iz osnovne, tak se cine samo, stovise, radi se o psiho testu :)
 * Mmike je bio i na Michiganu i na Superioru! :)
<Mmike> s obale izgleda k'o - more :0
<jelly> Water lilies range notably in size ­­– from miniature flowers with small leaves to giant plants that spread over 25 square feet
<jelly> ajhi: ajd, u pravu si :-)
<hbogner> e ajhi bio si trazen jucer
<jelly> Miniature lotus leaves can unfold 6 to 16 inches tall on stems 2 to 4 feet long. The larger ones may even grow 2 feet wide and 6 feet tall.
<ajhi> hbogner: ko kaj
<hbogner> eh da se sad mogu sjetit
<hbogner> cek
<ajhi> eee
<ajhi> nasao sam
<ajhi> koji je to li
<ajhi> lik
<jelly> Mmike: ocito taj psiho test ne mjeri kreativnost
<hbogner> [17:22:30] Manuel_ Pozdrav, imam jedno pitanje. Da li ajhi navrati na kanal?
<Mmike> jelly, ocito je i da ti neznas odgovore, ili, jos gore, da se bojis da ces pogrijesiti :)
<hbogner> ili je to bilo prekjucer
<jelly> Mmike: ma znam ih jer sam ih vec procitao i cuo sto puta, sva su dobro poznata pitanja
<Mmike> jelly, pa daj
<Mmike> reci
<Mmike> koliko?
<jelly> samo sto je obicno kod nas jedna i po kokos za jedan i po dan snese jedno i po jaje
<SilverSpace> deca
<Mmike> ja sam sjebo samo ovaj drugi
<Mmike> ama nije
<Mmike> e, taj sam sjebo
<Mmike> ja sam reko - 1 miunta
<Mmike> a 5 minuta je :)
<jelly> koliko jaja snese 6 kokosi za 6 dana? 
<jelly> ili tak nes
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a ovo s reketom i lopticom?
<jelly> a ovaj sa geometrijskom progresijom se obicno veli o drvu kojem svaki dan padne duplo vise lisca
<jelly> Mmike: taj je trivijalan
<Mmike> jelly, ubio si mi mudrost
<jelly> kad bi mi neko dao takav psihotest pitao bi se jel misli da sam debil :-|
<jelly> mislim, ova druga dva su fora ak ih nisi vec cuo sto puta
<jelly> a ak radis sa binarnim brojevima i bazom dva treci je ocit
<Mmike> ideja je da
<Mmike> ljudi koji su nacitani inteligentni pozavrsavali skola i cuda
<Mmike> obicno fulaju sva tri
<Mmike> jer odgovaraju instiktivno
<Mmike> pa vele za prvo da je loptica 10 kuna
<Mmike> za drugo vele ovo ko ja :)
<Mmike> za trece vele 24 dana
<jelly> ak su "inteligentni" ne bi odgovarali instinktivno
<jelly> jebes inteligenciju ak je ne koristis
<jelly> ja bi fulao samo prvo :-)
<Mmike> ja sam prvo zadnje odmah rijesio
<Mmike> nekak mi je u glavi slika bila kajjaznam
<Mmike> a za ovo drugo istso, kao
<Mmike> reko neneen
<Mmike> idem ja na papir to
<Mmike> i raspisem
<Mmike> i reko, pa da - 1 minuta :0
<Mmike> malo je cudno jer kaze: 5 strojeva, 5 igracaka, 5 minuta
<jelly> al za kombinaciju proizvoda skoro uvijek dobijes popust pa...
<Mmike> al' ne kaze: 5 minuta, 5 strojeva, 5 igracaka SVAKI
<jelly> pitanja nisu dobro definirana
<ajhi> haha
<ajhi> znate ono kak project manageri racunaju
<jelly> tak da mozes reci da je loptica sama 10 kn, i reket sam 110, al mozda dobiti jednu lopticu besplatno uz svaki reket
<ajhi> 9 zena rodi jedno dijete za mjesec dana
<Mmike> jelly, :) ajme te isuse! :)
<Mmike> jelly,  pazi ovo pitanje
<Mmike> ne trazim odgovor danas, al' daj si razmisli 2-3 dana (ili 15-20 minuta) prije nego das odgovor
<Mmike> ok, cekajmo da ajhi zavrsi zanima me :)
<jelly> jebes psihologe koji misle da su pametniji od ispitanika
<ajhi> Mmike: napisao sam
<ajhi> 9 zena rodi jedno dijete za mjesec dana
<jelly> ajhi: isto dijete?
<ajhi> kao
<ajhi> da
<ajhi> :P
<jelly> alieni
<jelly> recimo, jedna snese jaje, 8 ga dodatno oplodi i unese DNA, i onda se ti inkubira mjesec dana
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tdaklem :)
<Mmike> Dozvoljeno postavljanje bilo kakvih podpitanja
<Mmike> Bitan je samo odgovor na kraju :)
<jelly> imam i referentni webcomic gdje se alieni tako...
<Mmike> Prica ide ovako:
<Mmike> Bile dvije male curke kojima je umrla mama. Na sprovodu njihove majke curke upoznaju zgodnog mladog lika. Par dana nakon sprovoda jedna curka ubije svoju sestru. Zasto?
<jelly> jesu pitanja koja si dobio na hrvatskom ili prevodis u letu?
<Mmike> Sve informacije koje su potrebne za rjesavanje su date u tih par recenica, ipak, podpitanja su dozvoljena.
<Mmike> Ma, ovo je staro, znam to vec gro godina, a ono sam nasao na facebooku malocas.
<jelly> eh, fejs
<hbogner> zato jer je taj lik utvari Jigsaw iz filmova Saw i to je bio jedini nacin da jedna prezivi, tj da ubije drugu :D
<jelly> vise bi me zanimalo da li i koja firma to stvarno koristi u nekom testiranju
<Mmike> jelly, koncentriraj se na curke, molio bih :)
<Mmike> hbogner, zanimljivo, al' ne :)
<hbogner> Mmike, eto takav odgovor sumnjam da su ikad dobili
<Mmike> hbogner, radi se o tome koliko brzo dodjes do tocnog odgovora
<SilverSpace> hebo vas fejs
<Mmike> ne o tome kakve krive odgovore dajes :)
<SilverSpace> hocu reci pes
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nema tocnog odgovora, svaki odgovor moze biti tocan, to je izmisljena pricva
<jelly> ostavit cu podsvijest da duma i otic radit nes korisno
<hbogner> to sto je netko zamislio da je jedan odgovor tocan vise govori o njemu
<ivoks> cim se vi bavite
<ivoks> ovo s lopocima necu niti komentirati da netko moze fulat
<Mmike> hbogner, au contraire, ima jedan jedini tocan odgovor
<hbogner> ma cuo sma to prije, ali zaboravio
<hbogner> ustvari im to nije bila mama, tako nekako
<ivoks> a i ovo s robotima je trivijalno
<ivoks> a ovaj prvi je x+100+x=110
<ivoks> x=5
<SilverSpace> Normalna je žena android zbog hrpe funkcija i mogućnosti modifikacija, većinom nepotrebne, načičkane "i flashaju se svakih mjesec dana"
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne kužim ovo sa flashanjem.
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, ja sam znao da si ti u biti religiozni babun samo to dobro skrivas
<jelly> flash != flush
<Mmike> root@ded802:/usr/local/src/pgpool-II-3.1.1# make
<Mmike> CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/bash /usr/local/src/pgpool-II-3.1.1/missing --run aclocal-1.11 -I m4
<Mmike> aclocal-1.11: couldn't open directory `m4': No such file or directory
<Mmike> make: *** [aclocal.m4] Error 1
<Mmike> jel' imo netko neki slican ovakav problem?
<ivoks> -I m4
<Mmike> configure skripta to napravi
<Mmike> (Makefile, jel)
<ivoks> joj, kome sve ide placa iz tih poreza, to je nevjerojatno...
<Mmike> imam u vboxu squeeze isto
<Mmike> i tamo make prodje ok
<Mmike> a makefile je isti na oba stroja
<ivoks> -I DIR add directory to search list for .m4 files
<ivoks> mozda imas drugi aclocal
<ivoks> 1.4 ili 1.9
<ivoks> uh.
<ivoks> domacica
<Mmike> ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS = -I m4
<Mmike> al' to imam u oba makefalea
<ivoks> ali koji aclocal imas
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep automake
<Mmike> automake 1:1.11.1-1 na oba stroja
<ivoks> samo 1.11?
<ivoks> a jel na oba postoji m4?
<ivoks> jesi pokrenuo autogen?
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> configure --prefix=/bla
<Mmike> na oba stroja
<Mmike> na jednom se skompajlira, na jednom ne
<Mmike> postoji m4
<Mmike> i flax, i bison, i sve te djidje
<ivoks> autoconf/automake?
<ivoks> silly me, ocito ima :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 3.1 se hoce kompajlirat, 3.1.1 nece
<Mmike> na tom stroju zdrkanom
<Mmike> a zash 3.1.1 nece, jebogasretac
<dodobas> bolje sretac nego prasac... :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> rijesio sam tako da sam napravio m4 direktorij
<Mmike> al' zasto onak nece
<Mmike> ubi me
<SilverSpace> danas su tekme kasno u 19.15
<dodobas> http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/garfield/2011/201112/garfield-20111205.gif :D :D :D
<ajhi> di smo stali
<SilverSpace> u govno
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajme
<ivoks> svakim danom sve sam skloniji misljenju da su javne institucije u biti bolnice za psiholoske bolesti
<hbogner> kakva su sad iskustva, pricaj
<ivoks> dobijem mail sa zahtjevom da promijenim adrese u mail listi
<ivoks> i kao popis mailova dobijem jednu liniju
<ivoks> u kojoj pise
<ivoks> 1. ime prezime email ime prezime email 2. ime prezime email ime prezime email...
<ivoks> reko, smrdi mi to... pitam da se pojasni mail
<dodobas> ivoks: ma to oni tebe testiraju
<ivoks> dobijem odgovor 'napravite to sto se trazi u mailu'
<dodobas> dal mozes parsat smece
<ivoks> ne, cek
<ivoks> i sad... ok, znaci li to ovo:
<ivoks> obrisati ime prezime email
<ivoks> dodati ime prezime email
<ivoks> i tako za svaki broj
<ivoks> zove zenska
<ivoks> da ne
<ivoks> treba provjeriti postoje li sve te adrese u mailing listi
<ivoks> nikakvo brisanje ili zamijena
<hbogner> aha, a zahtjev za PROMJENOM :D
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i jos pise, iznad te liste
<ivoks> Clan Zamjena
<jelly> ivoks: ne brini nista, nisu ni odredjeni odjeli po privatnim firmama puno bolji
<ivoks> zato sam i mislio da prvog treba obrisati, a drugog dodati
<ivoks> jelly: ma znam, al tam kazes nadredjenom i vise ga ne vidis
<ivoks> ovdje se patis vjecno
<Mmike> http://youtu.be/uIbkLjjlMV8
<ivoks> to su napravili psi, ne macke
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nebih reko, al' dobro :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> mongodb
<Mmike> compact actually poveca bazu na disku :)
<SilverSpace> vidim ubuntu se opasno sprema da napade i telefone 
 * Mmike ce probat couchdb, da vidimo kak to radi, vele da je to super
<ivoks> kaj nije to umrlo?
<jelly> milion key:value storeova, svaki drukciji
<jelly> a svi isti i web-scale
<jelly> The Apache Cassandra database is the right choice when you need scalability and high availability without compromising performance
<jelly> (tek toliko da malo zamutim vodu ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, mongodb je json-document-storage
<Mmike> ako ti je dokument: {key:'mario', value:'konjko'}, onda je key value
<Mmike> al' mosh sta osh trpat unutra
<jelly> mos serijalizirat i trpat bio sta u bilo sta
<jelly> sve je to key nesto, value cijeli dokument
<ivoks> cassandra uopce nije losa
<ivoks> dapace, cini se kao dobra zamjena za memcache
<dodobas> ivoks: previse je to JAVE za zamjenu za memcache... bolje redis
<ivoks> ma nije
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' mongodb ti daje mogucnost lake pretrage za svime time
<Mmike> ak imas serijaliziran dictionary u memcachedu, bogme nesh sam tak pretrazivat po njemu
<jelly> dakle imas key:value i indekse
<Mmike> ok?
<dodobas> 13'' laptop s vise od 4gb rama ?
<lulz87> ce radit najnoviji ubuntu na 500mb RAM-a bez trzaja? planiram ga staviti curi da nauci
<jelly> vjerojatno ne
<obruT> jel tko od vas pisao kakav wireshark plugin za onako lijepo dekodiranje nekog vlastitog protokola ?
<jelly> lulz87: ja bi išao bar na 2GB za Gnome-bazirano suč€lje poput ovog što ima Ubuntu
<jelly> €€
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> compact opce ne brise podatke s diska
<Mmike> nije zamisljen za to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: couchdb je append only baza... vjeruj mi ne zelis to...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> gledam sad, imamo 3-4 instalacije infobrighta tu
<Mmike> to je column-oriented 'nadostuk' za mysql
<Mmike> i radi ok
<ivoks> lulz87: barem 1GB
<Mmike> samo sto slabo znam dataset i aplikaciju
<ivoks> i to je ako bas ne mozes 2
<ivoks> mislim, meni sad trosi oko 400MB
<dodobas> lulz87: eventualno lbuntu ili kako vec...
<ivoks> al ak dignem chrome ili firefox...
<dodobas> ja stavio na neki 512mb celeron, radi pristojno...
<dodobas> nije da mozes imat otvoreno 5 programa, ali radi 
<civija> zasto nije dobro biti stalno prijavljen na facebook dok surfate po ostalim stranicama? :)
<civija> sad sam dobio obavijest da se bivsem kolegi svidja filmic 'tranny in red fucked' :D
<ivoks> a pitanje je, zasto ti gledas filmic granny in red fucked
<civija> kakav granny
<obruT> tranny ;) to je bolje od granny :)
<ivoks> ili tranny, tak svejedno :)
<obruT> dobis i bonus :)
<civija> ne gledam ja nego je ocito gleda on i kliknuo slucajno ili namjerno da mu se svidja :)
<civija> i obavijest dodje svim prijateljima
<civija> lako za prijatelje ali sumnjam da ce mu se zeni to svidjeti :)
<obruT> civija: nego, daj ti link na taj filmic :)
<jelly> civija: a sam si je kriv sto je kliknuo na lajk
<civija> obruT: mogu ti ga jedino proslijedit za prijatelja pa dalje sami dogovarajte i razmjenjujte :)
<civija> jelly: znam da je
<Mmike> civija, zato imas facebook blocker plugin :)
<civija> Mmike: sto je to?
<obruT> civija: bas bih volio imat takvog prijatelja :P :)
<Mmike> pa onda ostali sajtovi ne vide da si ulogiran jer browser neda da ti drugi sajtovi vide FBjev kuki :)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> onda nemosh nit lajkat druge filmice
<Mmike> trannytube.net
<civija> obruT: pa ne morate ostat samo na prijateljstvu :P
<Mmike> ako bas netko ima zelja, vidim da ste poskocili svi :)
<civija> Mmike: lol
<civija> je li teoretski moguce da neka spammerska ili sl. stranica sama pokupi tvoj cookie i automatski napravi like?
<jelly> sve je moguce sa softverom
<civija> iako sumnjam da su te (g|t)ranny' stranice tako napravljene
<civija> voli i oni imati realnu statisku sto se korisnicima svidja :)
<civija> Mmike: ispravi me ako grijesim? :)
<hbogner> lol koje pizde addon se zove facebook blocker
<hbogner> ako ga trazsi na addonsima nema ga pod tim imenom, ali ako trazis facebook block ima ga na strani 2
<hbogner> lol
<civija> ja ne visim previse na tom fejsu nego tu i tamo pregledam sto se dogadja tako da nisam ni trazio te blockere i sl.
<Mmike> super mi je irc :)
<Mmike> lik je ispravio gresku u dokumentaciji z amongodb odmah :)
<Mmike> i super mi je opensors
<jelly> mongomongomongo
<dodobas> Mmike: sutra molim te dvije zelene tabletice, danas si cijeli dan up-down-up-down-up-down...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a?
<dodobas> moduliraj mood swingowe prema web-scale mongodb-u :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ey?
<Mmike> mogno je drek
<Mmike> opensource je gut :)
<ivoks> mnogoglup
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ova nokijica http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n9-pictures-3398.php
<ivoks> sa umrlim sustavom
<ivoks> nove verzije su sa windows :)
<SilverSpace> da nazalost
<SilverSpace> svida mi se kako izgleda
<ivoks> malo su mutavo napravljeni konektori
<SilverSpace> jos sat vremena
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescaklive.com/
 * chaky is listening to Discover Trance Radio Worldwide: Crystal Clouds Various - Top Tens 027 (mixed by Rob Evans) [Repeat]
<Mmike> iskon carnet.duo i wireless
<Mmike> pa kakav je to sladak fail
<Neuromanc> ekspresivno izražavanje
<Neuromanc> kaj čovjek mora biti glup da bi došao u sabor?
<Mmike> Neuromanc,  :))))))))))))
<ivoks> 3:0
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> RB ce nas nagazit
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije fail nego debilana.  workaround: uzmi drugi router, slozi PPPoE, i koristi njegov wireless
<jelly-home> e-yup
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, znam
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> cemu
<Mmike> zasto
<Mmike> cija je to ideja
<jelly-home> pitaj CARNet.
<Mmike> sto su htjleli postici
<jelly-home> ukratko: da sa jednim autentikacijskim podacima moze internet koristiti samo jedan "pravi" korisnik
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> HALO?!
<jelly-home> da se ne bi cijela obitelj svercala preko CARNet accounta!
<Mmike> pa koja je svrha onda upoce toga?
<Mmike> mislim, tko to kupuje, po njihovom?
<jelly-home> cim manje razmisljas o tome tim bolje
<Mmike> obitelj nek ima svoj internet, a klinac svoj?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<jelly-home> da.
<Mmike> ali, ne mogu :)
<Mmike> mislim
<jelly-home> nemoj
<jelly-home> najbolja stvar, sa svakim providerom imaju slozeno drukcije tunelling i autentikaciju i mislim da taj sugavi bridge mode uopce nemaju kod npr. Optime
<jelly-home> al nemoj me pitat zasto tak mora biti tu
<jelly-home> al mozes imati dvije cimerice sa dva razlicita logina svaka svoj pppoe preko iste linije
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> lol lol lol
<Mmike> a ak neka ima mobitel koji nema pppoe, onda mogu plakat, jadne
<Mmike> a uzele su wireless ruter, pa kao, preko wirelessa ce :)
<jelly-home> onda nek nabave drugi wifi router ;-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa moraju negdje kiksat 
<ivoks> Mmike: carnet ne prodaje nista
<ivoks> Mmike: on ti daje popust uz odredjene uvjete
<ivoks> Mmike: a to je da samo jedan korisnik koristi link, a i trackaju ti konekcije i mogu te najuriti iz aaiedua ako krsis zakone (filmici, mpr)
<ivoks> mp3
<ivoks> Mmike: za razliku od iskona, tcoma i sl., koji te nece dirati osim ako ne napravis veliko sranje
<Mmike> ivoks, al' nema smisla
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> k'o sto veli jelly
<Mmike> kupim jos jedan ruter i stavim ga ispred
<Mmike> ok, meni, konkretno, kul sto mi je doma amisov modem u bridge modu
<Mmike> jer imam linksys ispred koji je ruter
<Mmike> i onda on dize pppoe i fino to sve
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim koji kufer ce im wireless onda na ovome
<Mmike> kad ga drek mosh koristisi
<Mmike> btw, jel' ima pppoe za androide?
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti je krsenje pravila pod kojima si dobio account
<ivoks> i za to se oduzima aaiedu account
<jelly-home> ivoks: a ak das laptop curi da pogleda youtube, to je isto krsenje pravila?
<jelly-home> onda su pravila blesava
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne znam, ali pristupanje vise uredjaja preko istog accounta je krsenje
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj da?
<jelly-home> ivoks: al imam dva kompjutora i telefon!
<Mmike> bas to
<ivoks> onda decki imate i novaca za nesubvencionirani pristup internetu
<jelly-home> valjda na laptop ne smijem vrtit apt-get update
<ivoks> AAIEDU pristup internetu je maltene socijalna pomoc
<ivoks> ne kuzim zakaj se oko toga uzrujavate
<ivoks> to je da se studenti i ucenici mogu spojiti na net
<ivoks> a ne da radite preko toga
<jelly-home> ne, aaiedu meni je rezervni pristup na internet da mogu popravit sranje na ustanovi
<ivoks> dapace, obavljanje komercijalne djelatnosti preko aaiedu accounta je takodjer krsenje pravila
<jelly-home> i da, upravo sluzi za rad
<jelly-home> neki od nas rade na akademskim ustanovama
<ivoks> i ja radim, al eto
<jelly-home> komercijalno.
<jelly-home> placaju mi odrzavanje :-)
<ivoks> al to ti ne daje za pravo koristenje aaiedu accounta
<jelly-home> daje, imam account
<jelly-home> stovise imam i set interesantnih prava na istom ;-)
<ivoks> i zaveden si kao djelatnik? :)
<jelly-home> vanjski.
<ivoks> vanjski suradnik?
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> najbolje pitati aaiedu
<ivoks> al ono sto je sigurno je da nije za komercijalnu uporabu, osim ako nisi akademski gradjanin (student ili nastavnik ili zaposlenik ustanove)
<jelly-home> jos najbolje da se moram spajati preko komercijalnog providera da bi radio posao na CARNetovoj clanici
<ivoks> pa to je vjerojatno izuzetak
<jelly-home> eto vidis
<jelly-home> mozes koristiti aaiedu account za komercijalne potrebe, ako su te komercijalne potrebe u sluzbi clanice ;-)
<ivoks> pa vjerojatno mozes
<ivoks> Krajnjim korisnicima AAI@EduHr smatraju se sve fizičke osobe koje posjeduju valjani
<ivoks> elektronički identitet izdan od matične ustanove iz sustava AAI@EduHr. Krajnji korisnici mogu
<ivoks> rabiti sve usluge u sustavu pod uvjetom da ispunjavaju uvjete i poštuju pravila koja postavi
<ivoks> davatelj usluge.
<ivoks> Krajnji korisnici AAI@EduHr u pravilu posjeduju samo jedan elektronički identitet u sustavu
<ivoks> AAI@EduHr.
<ivoks> Iznimno se krajnjim korisnicima usluga u sustavu AAI@EduHr mogu smatrati i one fizičke osobe
<ivoks> koje posjeduju elektronički identitet izdan od neke druge AAI federacije s kojom je, u ime
<ivoks> AAI@EduHr, Koordinator AAI@EduHr uspostavio suradnju.
<jelly-home> hah.  "korisnik je bilo tko tko ima aaiedu account.  Account smiju imati samo krajnji korisnici."
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> znaci, tvoja zena, ako nema aaiedu, ne moze biti krajnji korisnik
<jelly-home> bas me zanima koliko bi se morao isteliti da mogu koristiti jedan jedini account za administraciju svih aai resursa na svim ustanovama.  Ona ldap web klikalica ni ne da upisati @domena
<jelly-home> da ne velim sloziti master-master konfiguraciju da mi ldap radi i kad padne link na ustanovi
<ivoks> pa imas onaj moj aosilib :)
<jelly-home> isao sam dodavati treci DNS server jos dok je gratisdns.de bio gratis, pa je bilo pitanja da sta ce to nama, jel bjesomar nije dost
<SilverSpace> na kraju nije tak ni loshe 2:6
<layo> Nakon dugo odgađanja prešao sam na unity, e sad imam problema sa podešavanjem Plazma tv koja je spojena preko kompa, nvidiaconfiguration je kuži 
<layo> al problem postaje kad pokušavam neki prograam "odnijeti" na plazmu
<layo> ništa se ne događa a prvi ekran mi se smrzne tj nemogu kliknuti sa desnim klikom
<SilverSpace> layo: jel ti to isto radilo na nekom drugom gui
<layo> radiolo je na gnome-u 2
<layo> uspio sam nekako natjerati da radi
<layo> al sad je problem u tome što nemogu na memenu ništa kliknuti tj mogu al samo na drugom ekranu 
<SilverSpace> mozda nesto iz compiz zeza
<layo> menu od maila facebokkk i ostali tih čuda
<layo> da maknem compiz
<layo> ili
<SilverSpace> trebao bi probati se odlogirati i ulogirati na unity D2
<layo> zašto u compizu nemam niti jednu opcij uza unity
<layo> idem probati pa se javim
<SilverSpace> pa da vidis jel tamo radi
<layo> samo unity 2d i imam
<layo> za odabrati
<layo> wtf?
<layo> šta ne bi treba imat gnome 3 ili tako nešto
<layo> ovako
<layo> kad hoću promijeniti u gornjem desnom kutu, wifi mrezu, otic na dropbox, promjeniti datum, cijelo vrijeme moram drzati lijevu tipku misa, a na plazmi ne moram a imam dupli taj panel na oba ekrana, zašto ga nebi imao samo na jednom ekranu
<layo> nikako pa nikako
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-07
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> glupi klijent
<MmikeDOMA> ugasio je sve
<MmikeDOMA> iako je maintenance sutra 
<dodobas> Mmike: naplati mu to :)
<Mmike> Kak' downgradeiram paket?
<jelly-home> instaliras nizu verziju?
<jelly-home> aptitude install foo=verzija
<Mmike> mogu to s apt-getom isto?
<jelly-home> da ali aptitude je pametniji
<Mmike> religijski problemi :)
<Mmike> i ljenost
<Mmike> negdje mi je netko nekad rekao da ako koristim aptitude da onda apt-get vise nezna neke stvari
<Mmike> pa kao, ne koristiti jedno i drugo nego jedno ili drugo :)
<jelly-home> vecina stvari je popravljena
<jelly-home> ak imas cca Debian 6 ili noviji, ili Ubuntu recimo >= 10.10
<jelly-home> bitna stvar koja nije radila u apt-get je praćenje što je instalirano eksplicitno a što automatski kao ovisnost, to sad radi i smije se miješati 
<jelly-home> mislim da sa apt-om ne radi recimo aptitude forbid
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> imam, manje vise, debian 6
<Mmike> imamo jos oko 500njak servera na lennyju, al' mislim da ce ti ostati tako
<Mmike> dok ne umru ili dok klijent ne zatrazi jaci stroj ili sto vec
<ivoks> jelly-home: razlika je bila u tome sto je aptitude povlacio recommends, a apt-get nije
<jelly-home> te razlike isto vise nema
<ivoks> jelly-home: ako se ne varam, apt-get jos uvijek ne povlaci recommends u debianu
<jelly-home> varas se
<ivoks> eto, onda je i to izjednaceno
<ivoks> a ovo da apt-get ne prati sto je povukao kao ovisnost, hm...
<ivoks> govoris o apt-get autoremove?
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> pa to postoji duze od 10.10
<jelly-home> ne znam otkad postoji u buntu
<ivoks> 8.04 je to imao
<ivoks> nemam nista starije
<jelly-home> i jel bilo u istoj bazi kao aptitudeovo?
<jelly-home> u Debianu je to sinkronizirano negdje prosle godine
<ivoks> pa ne znam je li u istoj bazi
<jelly-home> pa, poanta je da se alati ne kolju
<ivoks> znam da je ubuntu radio na smartpm; novom package manageru
<ivoks> hrpa stvari od tamo se portala u apt-get
<ivoks> da, to postoji od edgya
<ivoks> 6.10
<ivoks>   * added support for aptitude like auto-install tracking (a HUGE
<ivoks>     HUGE thanks to Daniel Burrows who made this possible)
<ivoks> apt (0.6.44.2exp1) experimental; urgency=low
<ivoks>  -- Michael Vogt <mvo@debian.org>  Mon,  3 Jul 2006 21:50:31 +0200
<jelly-home> jos bolje
<jelly-home> aj ta funkcionalnost nije postojala u aptu iz Debian 5, ili to nije ista stvar
<ivoks> ne znam... vec dugo nisam debian instalirao
<ivoks> u biti lazem, imam dvije virtualke s carnet debianom
<ivoks> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TV1ykj9zUgI/AAAAAAAADA4/wb3dfkvSVOg/gedit_menu.png
<ivoks> misljenja?
<jelly-home> Andrea s'è perso
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j82wq0SlvY
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/682788/comments/60
<jelly-home> meni meni gore ne smeta, al jebemu nek bude uvijek vidljiv
<jelly-home> i da nema bugova ;-)
<ivoks> meni smeta
<ivoks> tj., smeta u odredjenim situacijama
<jelly-home> kad bi radilo kao na Macu bilo bi ok
<jelly-home> plus sto je moja preferencija focus-follows-mouse ali bez automatskog bacanja fokusiranog prozora naprijed
<jelly-home> (Andrea) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xqilt87frc
<jelly-home> ali mijenjati title sa menijem vamo-tamo, ili pokrivati dio menija jer nema mjesta, je grozno
<jelly-home> meni mora biti na istom mjestu svki put kad startat aplikaciju, da se naviknes di je sta, da se ne mijenja i da ne moras ciljati
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> to nestajanje je i meni bez veze
<jelly-home> idealno... idealno bi bilo da imamo za kupiti 4:3 ekrane kome treba umjesto 16:9, pa da graficki dizajneri i koderi ne izmisljaju nacine kako ustediti pixele po vertikali
<jelly-home> jer ovo nisu slozili UI dizajneri :->
<ivoks> ja sam si stavio onaj paket i sloppy focus
<ivoks> pa da vidimo kak ce to sad izgledati
<ivoks> menii se uvijek vide, ako aplikacije nije maksimizirana
<ivoks> i nisu u global menuu
<jelly-home> tak ti je to kad imas dog food :-)
<ivoks> kada je maksimizirana, onda su u global menuu
<ivoks> ima bug, al dobro... nije strasno
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kako je na macu
<ivoks> je li sloppy focus?
<jelly-home> mislim da je click
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se ni ja
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TE5jpYRxFg
<ivoks> mac app store i ubuntu software center su identicni :)
<ivoks> a i apple je napravio isto sto i microsoft (ili obrnuto)
<ivoks> uz standardni gui, dodali su i gui s telefona
<ivoks> microsoft to zove metro, a apple launchpad
<ivoks> jelly-home: 
<ivoks> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/focus_mode mouse
<ivoks> gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/metacity/general/auto_raise false
<ivoks> mozes umjesto mouse staviti i floppy
<ivoks> jelly-home: ovo i onaj gore paket, moram priznati da mi unity postaje vise friendly
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> cinjenica da moras CLI alatom petljati po postavakama GUI-ja je... rekla bi Alanis, ironična
<ivoks> ne moras
<jelly-home> al bar postoji
<ivoks> imas ccsm, ovo je brze
<ivoks> gnome3 mora reimplementirati hrpu opcija koje su izbacene :/
<jelly-home> ccsm sprema postavke pod metacity stablo?
<jelly-home> ili je ccsm sad framework za podesavanje i ostalih stvari osim compiza
<ivoks> ne znam... vidio sam druge upute preko ccsm-a, nisam probao
<jelly-home> mozda backward compatibility
<ivoks> moram ovo jos istestirati na velikim ekranima
<ivoks> al ne vidim da bi bio problem
<ivoks> gledao sam staroga kako radi
<ivoks> ima jedan max. prozor i jedan ne-max prozor
<ivoks> i on vidi max prozor i kad ga zeli menu od max prozora, iako mu je ne-max prozor fokusiran, on klikce po global menuu
<ivoks> i to ga naravno zbunjuje
<ivoks> jer upravlja s ne-max prozorom
<jelly-home> zato sto je naucio radit na Windowsima
<ivoks> pa mora kliknuti da bi fokusirao veliki prozor
<ivoks> pa nema to veze s windowsima
<ivoks> imas mali prozor
<ivoks> koji se, vizualno, nalazi na velikom prozoru
<jelly-home> da je naucio radit sa System 7-9 ili OSX ne bi ga cudilo
<ivoks> pa mislm da osx ne ostavlja max prozor iza, ako ne radis na njemu
<ivoks> max prozor od druge aplikacije
<jelly-home> a
<jelly-home> mda
<ivoks> ne sjecam se, davno je to bilo...
<Mmike> meni osx uzasan za rad
<ivoks> a ovak nes
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/oxygen-appmenu-replace-menu-with.html
<drj_cro> oooo hebo ih HAKOM i DHL i carina
<ivoks> kindl? :)
<ivoks> ili nook
<drj_cro> tablet iz kine
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> ako se uredjaj ne prodaje u HR, moras sam s njime proci kroz hakom
<drj_cro> trebo sam ga normalno prek poste narucit i gotovo
<ivoks> isto bi ti bilo
<drj_cro> ma nebi davili sa wifijem,platis carinu i gotovo
<ivoks> hakom ima bazu uredjaja koji se smiju uvoziti
<ivoks> ako uredjaja nema u toj bazi, moras ga prijaviti hakomu
<ivoks> to obicno naprave uvoznici
<ivoks> drj_cro: bi, davili bi
<ivoks> to je uvoz uredjaja kojem nadlezno tijelo nije dalo zeleno svjetlo za uporabu u hr
<drj_cro> sad bas kontaktiram blazi kineze da mi posalju declaration of conformity
<drj_cro> s/blazi/bladi/
<ivoks> da, to tak ide
<ivoks> to je ona cura prolazila s kindlom
<ivoks> iz jutarnjeg
<ivoks> sve skupa je trajalo tjedan dana, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> al onda svi ostali koji uvoze isti model odn. part number ne moraju
<lulz87> dali je netko od vas ikada trazio povrat poreza, radi npr kupnja guma u sloveniji?
<SilverSpace> obavezno
<ivoks> "heuristic" is an ancient african word meaning "maybe bonghits will make this problem more tractable"
<ivoks> (c) Matthew Garrett
<lulz87> koja je procedura, uzmeme gume u slo, i kome da se javim da mi povrate porez?
<ivoks> jelly-home: tako je, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim, to tak zvuci logicno, al s obzirom da je ovo HR
<SilverSpace> lulz87: moras potvrditi na granici kod slovenaca da si gume izvezao iz slovenije
<lulz87> znacim dobim potvrdu od njih
<SilverSpace> za povrat ti ne znam kak je to sad nisam vec dugo nista kupovao
<SilverSpace> bili je da se vratis u istu tu trgovinu sa tim racunom koji si postambiljao na granisi pa ti oni vrate novac
<lulz87> ok, budem se onda raspito kod onih koji su kupili nedavno
<SilverSpace> zna Mmike on je to nedavno radio
<lulz87> znam da se usparaju dobre pare
<SilverSpace> moz misliti
<SilverSpace> jedino ako kupis skupe gume
<lulz87> ako nist drugo barem su za 20% manje
<lulz87> to je sigurno
<lulz87> jer neplacam porez
<Mmike> kaj?
<SilverSpace>  - put tam i nazad
<lulz87> ionako idem tamo po tunu i proteine i hranu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lulz87 interesira kak je to u sloveniji za gume 
<lulz87> ionak mi je 15km udaljeno :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> bez brige, napunit cu auto + 2 covjeka da mogu cim vise iznjet
<SilverSpace> lulz87: i kad te jos nasi carinici opale :)
<lulz87> po osobi je 1000kn :)
<lulz87> tolko nebudem potrosio
<ivoks> ali racun po osobi
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da mozes doci s jednim racunom od 4000kn
<ivoks> i reci da je to za 4 osobe
<ivoks> to bi mi zvucalo kao big fail sa strane zakona
<lulz87> mislis?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mozes
<Mmike> ali morate svi zivjeti na istoj adresi
<Mmike> i isto se prezivati
<ivoks> tak vec da :)
<lulz87> ja i stara redovno potrosimo oko 1900 :) na jedam racun
<Mmike> znaic, muz/zena/klinci, to moze
<Mmike> al ja i frend, eh, to ne ide bas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> mene su gume dosle oko 1300 kuna
<lulz87> hmm, onda cu pozvat mamu i tatu XD
<Mmike> tak nekak
<ivoks> neka svaki kupi po jednu gumu
<Mmike> i carinik me pustio
<Mmike> pa nisam platio pdv (carinu i tako ne placas)
<lulz87> jesi trazio povrat
<lulz87> koja je procedura
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> dodjes na granicu, slovensku, das racun, ovaj ti g apostambilja
<Mmike> onda moras uc u .hr
<Mmike> i mosh se odmah vratit
<Mmike> i u ducanu trazit paru nazad
<ivoks> lol
<lulz87> lol :D
<ivoks> i sve to radi ustede od koliko kuna?
<lulz87> znaci hrvati mi nista ne stambiljaju?
<SilverSpace> nase nis ni ne pitas :)
<lulz87> to volim, cim manje posla sa nasima :)
<lulz87> jer bude komplikacija zajamcena
<lulz87> previse ti nasi trgovci imaju marzu
<ivoks> pa ne znam...
<ivoks> ja sam kupio 4 vrhunske gume za manje od 4000kn
<lulz87> sjecam se dok je htio punjac za fotic 500kn, dok mi ja kinez prodo za 5$
<ivoks> tier review je imao visu cijenu napisanu za njih nego sto sam ja ovdje platio
<lulz87> ma preskupo :) otkud mi 4000kn
<ivoks> lulz87: u kini mozes i rolex kupiti za 5$
<ivoks> pa, radi
<ivoks> mislio sam da su ovi ne-hdz biraci inteligentniji :)
<lulz87> ja govorim o zamjenskom punjacu u hr i zamjesnkom u kini
<lulz87> namjena je ista, cijena nije
<ivoks> pa nisi kupio uslugu, kupio si punjac
<ivoks> jesi siguran da je punjac bio isti?
<ivoks> ima ovdje zamjenskih punjaca za 100kn i manje
<lulz87> nije bilo kad sam ja pitao
<lulz87> pa veca je tlaka otic do poste i poslat, nego prodat u ducanu, tako da im je opet usluga jeftinija :)
<ivoks> http://webshop.vip.hr/vipme/Dodatna-oprema/EN-Car-charger-CCNOK2/6981
<ivoks> 39kn
<ivoks> punjac za mobitel, za auto
<lulz87> ja govorim za fotic :) olimpus
<ivoks> cijena moze biti samo niza
<Mmike> ivoks, pa usteda od 150 kuna po gumi nije malo 
<ivoks> http://webshop.vip.hr/vipme/Dodatna-oprema/EN-Travel-charger-TCNOK2/6998
<ivoks> 49kn
<ivoks> punjac za mobitel
<Mmike> a ak si platio 4000 kuna gume, onda ti je usteda jos i veca
<ivoks> mislis da je tehnologija za auto drugacija? :)
<Mmike> za sava eskimo i ine gume je upitno dal' se isplati ic u sloveniju po gume
<ivoks> Mmike: nije, cijena je bila niza nego u slo
<Mmike> za vece/skuplje gume se vrlo vjerojatno isplati
<Mmike> da se nac, da
<Mmike> al' u globalu, isplativije je u sloveniji
<ivoks> a ovih guma nema svuda
<SilverSpace> 4000kk 400kn manje 
<Mmike> sam, velim, za jeftinije gume je to isplativije - mizerno
<Mmike> ja sam platio gume u slo na kraju 1100 kuna, cca
<SilverSpace> ali ako se vratis dvaput :) kao Mmike 
<Mmike> a da sam ih kupovao u hr kostale bi me 1600 kuna
<Mmike> ):) imas 6 mjeseci za vratit se :)
<Neuromanx> ja sam 2560 platio 4 gume...
<Mmike> jer u hr mi je guma bila cca 390 kuna, a u sloveniji cca 270
<ivoks> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Alpin+PA3
<Mmike> da sam platio carinu, onda bi mi doslo na isto
<Mmike> al' eto, nisam
<Mmike> pustilo me
<ivoks> cijena u americi za moju gumu - 152$
<Mmike> al' ako te guma kosta 1100 kuna, eh, onda je prica malo drugacija
<lulz87> ivoks: http://www.tehnopolis.hr/product.asp?product=olympus-punjac-li-50c&code=0234207
<lulz87> o tome ti pricam
<ivoks> lulz87: al ovo nije 'zamjenski', ovo je original
<ivoks> ovog ja imam doma viska :)
<lulz87> ovi nasi ducani niti nemaju zamjenski za sve modele
<ivoks> krepo fotic, pa imam samo punjac
<lulz87> kinez ima :)
<civija> sta se zalite za gume ... mene su dosle skoro 5k kn :)
<civija> michelin alpin a4
<civija> kod nas naravno
<ivoks> a4?
<civija> cak su i u sloveniji vise od 1000kn po komadu
<civija> da
<civija> to je nova zimska guma njihova
<ivoks> pa4 ili a4?
<civija> samo a4
<ivoks> a... za sedane
<civija> mislim da je za sva vozila
<civija> http://www.michelin.com.hr/automobilski-pneumatici/michelin-alpin-a4
<ivoks> ma je, al ja sam ciljao na alpine pilot
<ivoks> s obzirom da sam na autocesti non-stop
<civija> dobro ja nisam cesto
<civija> a kad idem onda limitiram max brzinu
<ivoks> http://h30529.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Scaling-the-Cloud-Blog/Setting-Up-a-Single-Node-OpenStack-Storage-Server-Part-1/ba-p/251
<ivoks> You'll need a copy of Ubuntu 11.04 Server for this, you can get the ISOs from Ubuntu
<ivoks> hihi :)
<Mmike> glupi ljudi
<Mmike> lik nece popravit svoj django
<Mmike> nego hoce 5-6 slave postgresa da moze selectove na njima radit
<Mmike> kveri koji radi WHERE a<>5 u tablici gdje ima 400k redaka i samo njih 100njak gdje a=5 MORA raditi seqscan, debilcinoglupajadnausranarumunjskapornomajsterovska!
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ovo se snima sve, jeld? :/
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozes vec to i izguglat :)
<lulz87> dali je netko aktiviro ovaj googleov 2-step verification ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Your search - debilcinoglupajadnausranarumunjskapornomajsterovska - did not match any documents.
<jelly> racist!
<ivoks> bude sutra :)
<jelly> Q: What do you call a Muslim flying a plane?
<SilverSpace> u syslog mi se stalno javlja da mi se ventilator sporo vrti :)
<obruT> jelly: pilot ? :)
<ivoks> dakle, ovaj nissan...
<ivoks> Nissan Juke Nismo
<ivoks> to je ima auta :D
<jelly> obruT: tocno
<SilverSpace> obruT: poceli su plocice stancati http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<obruT> jelly: to je ko ono: jel znas zasto indijanci svoje mrtve pokapaju iza brda ?
<ivoks> Nisan Nismo
<ivoks> :D :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: valjda ce ih nastancati dovoljno :)
<Mmike> imamo jel neki megaveliki storage
<Mmike> http://www.isilon.com/
<Mmike> neki od tih
<Mmike> i sad, crkavaju diskovi cesto
<Mmike> zasto? zato sto se ventilatori prebrzo vrte i vibriraju i eto :)
<Mmike> inace je storage megaultrapresuper
<jelly> NAS? uh
<Mmike> -v mora biti default opcija, mrzim kad mi pbzip i ini ne kazu 'kol'ko jos'
<jelly> unix alati nemaju output po defaultu
<Mmike> ma znam :)
<Mmike> kenjam na glas jer mogu :)
<jelly> imas $? i to ti je dost
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> 70 godina od napada na Pearl Harbor
<lulz87> dobro su ih razguzili japanci
<ivoks> zaboravio sam se sluziti ovim impressom :/
<ivoks> japanu je napad na pearl harbor bio najveca greska u povijesti carstva
<ivoks> ne bi se amerika ukljucila u rat
<ivoks> ne bi postala najveca velesila
<ivoks> a japan bi danas drzao kinu
<lulz87> nebi ih ovi napali da im ovi nisu srali sta diraju kinu
<ivoks> a njemacka bi vjerojatno pokorila europu
<lulz87> opet su se umjesali ameri a nitko ih nije nista pito
<jelly> kak ih nije pitao
<ivoks> kak si tak mutav? :)
<ivoks> ameri su 41. bili maltene gladni
<ivoks> nisu bili nikakav faktor u svijetu
<ivoks> rat je povukao ekonomiju i eto... sad su velesila
<hbogner> imali su onu politiku zatvorenosti, kad je vec to bilo
<lulz87> ma jati govorim
<lulz87> ne kuzis ti
<lulz87> zasto su ameri srali japani sto on cijepka kinu
<lulz87> to su njihovu odnosi
<ivoks> lulz87: to je ko da kazes da su albanci nesto kenjali rusima zbog cecenije
<Mmike> di je najbolje pisati blog 
<Mmike> na kojem servisu?
<ivoks> takvi su onda bili odnosi
<Mmike> frend se bavi fizioterapijom i hoce blog svoj
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku?
<ivoks> wordpress?
<hbogner> Mmike, pa slozi mu na nekom svom porntube serveru
<lulz87> ja ti govorim da su se ameri opet prvi umjesali i japanska posla, za rat ne sve jasno
<hbogner> da vidis posjecenosti
<lulz87> ali opet se oni umjesavaju a da ih nitko nista ne pita
<ivoks> lulz87: u sta su se umijsali? :D
<ivoks> cime su se to umjesali
<lulz87> uveli embargo japanu na gorivo
<lulz87> prije nego sto su ih ovi napali
<ivoks> ja ti opet povlacim paralelu
<ivoks> to je ko da danas albanija uvede embargo kini na uvoz pitke vode
<ivoks> toliko je amerika bila beznacajna
<ivoks> a ovi mutavci su im isli pokazati tko je gazda
<ivoks> bez poimanja potencijala koji jedan cijeli kontinent ima
<lulz87> sami su si krivi :) debili sta napadaju
<ivoks> zato i kazem da im je to najveca geska u povijesti
<ivoks> mogli su imati kinu i sve
<lulz87> ali opet nebi napali da ih ameri nisu jebali radi kine
<ivoks> al ne, isli su se kurcit
<ivoks> ameri bi pustili europu njemackoj i aziju japanu
<ivoks> boli ih kita
<lulz87> nebi mogli imati kinu jer su ih prcali u tome je stvar, da ih nisu tu dirali nebi ih ni napali
<ivoks> opet on
<lulz87> ne kuzim paralelu
<ivoks> kak ne kuzis
<ivoks> sta je SAD mogao napraviti japanu '40.?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, neki online servis koji postoji vec
<lulz87> ja sam japan i zelim pokorit kinu, 
<ivoks> Mmike: wordpress
<lulz87> koja kita ce mi neki amer govorit sta da radim
<ivoks> lulz87: i pokoris ju (japan je okupirao kinu)
<ivoks> lulz87: srecom, nikad neces voditi drzavu :)
<lulz87> nazalost vodili su je i veci glupani :)
<ivoks> japan je pogrijesio sto se uopce obazirao na SAD
<ivoks> SAD je mogao plakat i stenjat koliko je htio
<ivoks> nije mogao nista
<ivoks> nisu imali vojsku
<ivoks> nisu imali ekonomiju koja bi napravila vojsku
<ivoks> nisu imali nista
<ivoks> bili su 'ekipa koja se poubijala medjusobno prije 80ak godina'
<ivoks> i 'ekipa koja sad tamo ratuje s ekipom kojoj je doseg oruzja - tomahavk'
<ivoks> nebitan faktor u svijetu
<ivoks> u onda dodje japan i opali ih tako jako da su svi stali radit sto su radili i krenuti prema jednom smjeru
<ivoks> iskoristiti svaki potencijal koji imaju da napucaju japan s ovog planeta
<ivoks> da ih japan nije dirao, japan bi okupirao i kinu i australiju
<ivoks> los strateski potez od strane japana
<ivoks> ako zelis nekome dati do znanja da si gazda, onda ne smijes u njemu pobuditi zelju da te smakne
<ivoks> nego moras izazvati strahopostovanje
<lulz87> pa to je jasno, ja ti samo govorim da su se ameri mjesali u posla koja se njih ne ticu
<ivoks> a to ne radis tako sto unistis usidrenu mornaricu
<ivoks> pa i ti se mijesas u posla koja te se ne ticu, pa te nitko zbog toga ne nalupa
<lulz87> ne mjesam se :)
<hbogner> japance je sjebao i njihov ponos,primjer: moraju oni palube nosaca aviona ofarbati u zuto u cast caru, tako da se bolje vide iz zraka
<lulz87> ameri se mjesaju, zato ih i nitko ne voli, jebe se drugima sto je tamo demokracija
<ivoks> mijesaju se zadnjih 50 godina
<ivoks> jer imaju moc, zahvaljujuci japanu :)
<SilverSpace> odoh ubiti jednu sarmu :)
<ivoks> i dobro da se mijesaju... zamisli da ti se mijesa kina
<hbogner> ivoks, ne, nego zavhvaljujuci njemackim znanstvenicima :D
<lulz87> bas to, svabe su zakon
<ivoks> hbogner: to je sve povezano jedno s drugim... da nije bilo japana, ne bi bilo ni nazi znanstvenika :)
<lulz87> 2. su se borili sami protiv svih i opet su najaci
<hbogner> ma znam
<hbogner> http://xkcd.com/984/
<ivoks> mozemo mi filozofirati o mijesanju amera, ali je cinjenica da je svijet napredovao otkako se oni mijesaju :)
<ivoks> i svi su prihvatili njihov model (manje ili vise)
<hbogner> oni koji nisu s njima ratuju :D
<lulz87> kako mislis napredovo
<ivoks> pa da... tako svijet funkcionira oduvijek
<ivoks> kak mislim?
<ivoks> kako mislis kako mislim? :)
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> tranzistor su izmislili japanci
<ivoks> ali nisu imali pojma sto napraviti s njim
<ivoks> ameri su s njime napravili revoluciju
<lulz87> kao i facebook
<lulz87> americki vitalan proizvod
<ivoks> a do pojave facebooka nije bilo spijuniranja?
<ivoks> lulz87: svijet nije nastao tvojim rodjenjem
<ivoks> samo si ti nastao
<lulz87> pa da, ali se pogrosao
<ivoks> prouci malo povijest
<lulz87> sve je funkcioniralo i prije amera
<ivoks> naravno da je
<lulz87> svi zakoni mehanike su do 1900
<lulz87> dok ovih nije ni bilo
<ivoks> nadji period povijesti u europi od 50 godina, a da nije bilo ratova
<lulz87> tak da neznam kako su ovi poboljsali
<ivoks> danas se ljudi radjaju i umiru (u europi), a da nisu vidjeli rat
<ivoks> shvacas li da takvo sto nikada prije nije bilo moguce?
<lulz87> a kako su tome ameri pridonijeli?
<ivoks> miru u europi? poprilicno
<ivoks> mislis da bi rat u hr i bih stao da nije bilo amera?
<ivoks> da se pitalo europu, bilo bi isto kao i za vrijeme balkanskih ratova
<ivoks> ako znas sto su balkanski ratovi
<ivoks> al eto, ovaj put su ameri bili policajci, pa su rekli dosta jebanja vise
<lulz87> di su pomogli tocno?
<lulz87> ja mislio da su branitelji
<ivoks> bilo bi super kada bi se rat vodio samo u rovovima, ali to nije tako vec par tisuca godina
<ivoks> uostalom, rat je dogadjaj koji poznaje strategiju i taktiku
<ivoks> strategija se ne vodi u rovovima, kao sto se ni taktika ne vodi u kuloarima
<lulz87> pa di su oni pomogli
<ivoks> daytonski sporazum?
<ivoks> reintegracija istocne slavonije
<ivoks> to je americki potez bio
<ivoks> da je bilo do blakansih naroda, mi bi jos ratovali
<lulz87> di su bili kad je trebalo udijeliti par migova
<lulz87> znam da se oruzje svercalo iz madjarske
<ivoks> vidis balkanskih metalitet :)
<ivoks> 'pomoci cete nam tako da nam date oruzje'
<ivoks> a druga strana kaze:
<ivoks> 'pomoci cete nam tako da nam date oruzje'
<lulz87> pa moglo se puno brze zavrsiti
<ivoks> moglo se drek
<ivoks> zbog takvog stava je europa i ratovala tako dugo
<ivoks> jer i onoj drugoj strani bi netko pomogao onda
<ivoks> i samo bi se sve vise oruzja gomilalo
<lulz87> a 99'
<lulz87> prilicno je brzo zavrsilo
<lulz87> dok se nato umjeso
<ivoks> pa naravno, brzo je i ovdje zavrsilo kada se uvjerilo europske supke u to kako se kriza treba rijesiti
<ivoks> glupi englezi su jos uvijek brijali na saveznistvo iz 2. svjetskog rata
<lulz87> znaci ameri su zasluzni za uvjeravanje?
<ivoks> jesu
<lulz87> pa onda je amerika super, neznam zasto ima tolko protivnika
<lulz87> treba svim tim ljudima poslati ovaj log, mozda se opamete
<ivoks> The European Union Special Envoy to the Former Yugoslavia Carl Bildt called it on 7 August 1995, "the most efficient ethnic cleansing we've seen in the Balkans."
<ivoks> ovo je bio stav EU
<ivoks> The United States government called for "restraint," but said the military operation had been "provoked initially by a Krajina Serb attack on the Muslim enclave of Bihać."
<ivoks> a ovo SAD-a
<ivoks> prvi potpiruje mrznju, drugi smiruje situaciju
<ivoks> Former President Bill Clinton wrote in his memoirs that he believed the Serbs could only be brought to the negotiating table if they sustained major losses on the ground. The negotiations produced the Dayton Peace Agreement which ended the war in the Balkans.
<ivoks> tako se rat vodio... znas
<SilverSpace> jos sad bi se ratovalo da nije bilo amera
<ivoks> dok ameri nisu rekli 'ok, opalite', mi nismo mogli prdnut
<lulz87> super zemlja, brine se za demokarciju u svijestu
<ivoks> brine se za svoje interese
<ivoks> a njihovi interesi su slobodna trgovina
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> koja nema bez demokracije
<ivoks> zato nas nisu ni priznali
<ivoks> cekali su
<ivoks> da je srbija zgazila hr u par dana, nitko ne bi ni pisnuo
<ivan___> bok svima
<ivoks> ali vrlo vjerojatno bi yuga bila demokratska drzava
<SilverSpace> ali ali ali sve to odrzavaju ucjenama
<ivoks> pa ne mozes mir odrzati drugacije nego ucjenama
<SilverSpace> ivan___: pozdrav
<ivan___> moze pitanje :)?
<ivan___> vidim i vi ste u politici :)
<SilverSpace> ivan___: to se ovdje ne pita 
<SilverSpace> nego se samo pitanje napise :)))
<SilverSpace> !pitanje
<ivan___> imam natty ubuntu na laptopu
<SilverSpace> hebemti koja je ono naredba
<ivan___> dual bootam sa windowsima
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nema bota
<ivan___> i sve mi je nekako preveliko
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :))
<ivan___> namjestio sam tocnu rezoluciju
<ivan___> i sve
<ivan___> ali recimo onaj uniti bar mi je ogroman i kad kliknem na onaj kao start izade mi preko cijelog ekrana
<SilverSpace> ivan___: koju rezoluciju ti lap podrzava
<ivan___> sec
<ivoks> velicina je subjektivan pojam :)
<ivan___> 1366X768
<ivan___> tako mi je i tamo namjesteno
<SilverSpace> e da :D
<ivan___> ne razumijem
<ivoks> joj, odvratni 16:9
<ivan___> znam da mogu smanjiti ikone i to ali nije u tome problem
<SilverSpace> fontovi i ikone su tu prevelike :)
<ivan___> da
<ivan___> i na unuty baru onom
<ivoks> ne kuzim to 'preveliko'
<ivan___> kad start onaj kliknem
<ivan___> ode mi preko cijelog ekrana
<ivoks> imas 8 ikona
<ivoks> da, to je tako napravljeno
<ivan___> zasto nije samu gore lijevo u cosku?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: na toj rezi izgleda uzasno default velicina fonta
<ivan___> vidio sam kod frenda da je tak
<ivoks> ivan___: ima noviju verziju ubuntua mozda
<ivan___> jel mogu kako mozda to promjeniti?
<SilverSpace> kao za ljude koji imaju dioptriju
<ivan___> :)
<ivoks> pa ja imam 1280x800
<ivoks> i nije mi nis preveliko
<ivoks> koncept tog izbornika je da ima 4 'velike' opcija
<ivoks> win+a daje uobicajenu velicinu ikona
<ivoks> vece je nego u starom UI-u, al ono...
<ivan___> ma znam ja i ikone promjeniti i velicinu unity bara
<SilverSpace> ja uvijek smanjim font
<ivan___> nego prozor svaki koji otvorim skoci mi kao da je na maximalno
<SilverSpace> ivan___: kako ga zatvoris tako se i otvori
<ivan___> ok....
<ivan___> a sto se tice onog crnog ekrana ne mogu ga smanjiti?
<ivoks> kaj nema ikonicu u donjem desnom uglu?
<ivoks> sjecam se da je imao u 11.04
<ivan___> pogledat cu
<ivan___> na poslu sam pa moram biti na win
<ivan___> hvala ouno i poz
<ivan___> puno*
<SilverSpace> kakav crni ekrann :)
<SilverSpace> dash
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/resizing-dash-and-properly-collapsing.html
<ivoks> eno ikonice
<SilverSpace> gore u ljevom kutu su 
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30856/should-my-dash-be-full-screen
<SilverSpace> full ili ne
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> donji desni
<SilverSpace> ma gore
<ivoks> http://glavare.se/?p=24
<ivoks> to je on htio
<SilverSpace> x- i kockica za ful
<SilverSpace> to je staro
<SilverSpace> nema vise gore ubuntu ikone
<ivoks> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor 'Desktop'
<ivoks> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor 'Netbook'
<ivoks> ma ne ikonice, jeb... joj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> nego ima ikone kao i svaki prozor
<ivoks> covjek ne zeli dash preko cijelog ekrana
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> to gore sad napravis
<SilverSpace> kao i sa svakim prozorom
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> vidis vidis :)
<ivoks> svasta
<lulz87> vidis vidis, nisam znao da su ameri bas tolko pomogli nama u ratu :)
<lulz87> treba i njima dati povlastene mirovine
<ivoks> neznanje se moze dogoditi svakome
<ivoks> zajedljivost je odlika primitivaca
<lulz87> ali ipak tvrdim da smo mi sami pridonijeli 90%
<lulz87> ovo je slag na tortu
<lulz87> da su htjeli, mogli su odmah
<SilverSpace> ali neznanje te ne oslobada od odgovornosti
<ivoks> pa naravno da su cekali
<ivoks> njima je interes bio jedna drzava, jugoslavija
<SilverSpace> dapace bas suprotno
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> kad su vidli da ce rat trajati godinama i time stetiti njihovoj trgovini
<ivoks> zajebi, ajmo to rijesiti i bok
<ivoks> tko god je sad jaci, taj ce pobijditi
<ivoks> odnosno, s kim god se moze razgovarati
<lulz87> onda su lose predvidjeli, nismo mi tako losi ratnici kao oni
<ivoks> nitko normalan nije ocekivao tako glupu taktiku od strane srbije
<SilverSpace> pa pogledaj libiju
<ivoks> nismo mi toliko dobri koliko su srbi sjebali
<ivoks> pucali po gradovima, umjesto da su ih zaobisli, okruzili i cekali da se predaju
<ivoks> mi nismo imali vojsku
<ivoks> nitko ih ne bi zaustavio
<lulz87> di su sjebali, kolko ja znam oni ni nisu ratovali, nego paravojska :) bar tako pise na papiru
<lulz87> jer da su ratovali kao cijela zemlja, prije bi ih razjebali
<lulz87> ovako su se vadili na volju naroda
<SilverSpace> bili su totalno neorganizirani
<ivoks> lulz87: paravojska nije imala avione
<SilverSpace> sva sreca
<ivoks> ili mornaricu
<ivoks> ili topnistvo
<lulz87> jebiga, ali na papiru nisu
<ivoks> tko god ti kaze da JNA nije sudjelovala u ratu je slijepa budala
<ivoks> jesu, kako ne
<SilverSpace> mislili su lako cemo 
<lulz87> pa sudjelovala je
<lulz87> ali ovi debili u europi to nisu vidjeli / nisu zeljeli vidjeti
<lulz87> to je bio kljuc
<lulz87> nije bio milosevic blesav
<ivoks> pa o tome pricamo
<ivoks> da su u europi budale
<lulz87> da je odma napao sa svime
<ivoks> i da je na njima bilo, jos bi ratovali
<ivoks> napao je sa svime
<ivoks> drugi je problem koji je JNA imao
<lulz87> ali ne u uime drzave
<lulz87> nego 
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> u ime Juge
<lulz87> "volja" gradjana
<ivoks> problem JNA je bio da je cijela doktrina obrane juge bila obrana od vanjskog neprijatelja
<lulz87> slicno kao da se kalifornija zeli odcjepiti od usa :D
<ivoks> bili su organizirani braniti se gerilskim taktikama
<lulz87> pitanje bi bilo kako bi ostatak amerike reagirao :D
<ivoks> a desilo im se da se bore protiv gerile, da su oni vanjski neprijatelj
<ivoks> jna nikad nije imala planove za napad na vanjskog protivnika
<ivoks> tj., unutarnjeg
<ivoks> i to ih je sjebalo
<ivoks> to i zelja da se hrvate unisti, a ne pobijedi
<ivoks> zato su izgubili
<ivoks> a ne zato sto su nasi vojnici bili rambo do ramba
<ivoks> nasi se nisu imali s cime boriti
<ivoks> lakse ja zaustaviti brigadu nego satniju, znas
<ivoks> satnija je skup pojedinaca, a brigada je sama po sebi jedinica
<ivoks> satnija funkcionira sa samo jednim zivim
<ivoks> a brigadi maznes 1/3 i gotovo, neiskoristiva
<ivoks> pardon, ne satnija vec desetina
<SilverSpace> Čačić razgovarao s Milanovićem pa izgubio živce
<SilverSpace> dva ovna na brvnu
<ivoks> ma to ce bit jako tesko za slozit
<ivoks> cacic zeli sto vise, a milanovic ga ne voli i sad
<ivoks> eto, dajmo im da vode zemlju
<ivoks> vrijeme za rucak
<ivoks> Na pitanje novinara može li barem reći kakav je mehanizam i kakvi su kriteriji pri određivanju čelnih ljudi u javnim poduzećima, Čačić je krajnje neprilično odbrusio: "S vama neću raspravljati!" A još nije ni zasjeo u potpredsjedničku fotelju. 
<ivoks> pametno je odmah se posvadjati s novinarima..., :)
<jelly> taj lik bi mogao napraviti puno Å¡tete
<jelly> s druge strane, teško je biti puno gori od prethodne smjene
<ivoks> moga bi napraviti, da
<ivoks> brijem da ga je milanovic pozvao na red te je zato popizdio
<ivoks> samo nam jos trebaju jos jedni izbori kroz godinu dana
<ivoks> novaca imamo na bacanje :)
<jelly> hm, bilo bi super da XChat ili irssi imaju autocorrect koji dodaje kvačice
<SilverSpace> madare treba sad milanovic ubrzati da zatvore cacica
<ivoks> dobar tekst
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/abenacic/page/2011/12/07/0084006.html
<jelly> pazi taktiku: Čačića pustiti da počisti državne službe, smanji broj ljudi za 10-15% i podijeli otpremnine, pa kad ga svi zamrze onda ga poslati Mađarima
<ivoks> kad bi bar ocistio
<ivoks> na zalost, taj lik brije da je bog i batina sad
<ivoks> i milanovic ga nece moci kontrolirati
<ivoks> slika govori vise od tisucu rijeci
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2011/11/14/0334007.48.jpg
<jelly> gle možda lik zna vodit firmu, al država nije jedna firma
<ivoks> po boji sata znas da je puko
<jelly> poklon od djeteta ili unuke
<ivoks> koju firmu?
<ivoks> coning?
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/2011/12/07/0305007.63.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> sudeci po http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radimir_%C4%8Ca%C4%8Di%C4%87
<ivoks> Cacic ne radi bas nista
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/svjetski-je-rekorder-hrvat-sa-9-promila-clanak-353393
<ivoks> americke zracne snage placaju SETI-u da istrazi Kepler-22b
<jelly> optimisti
<ivoks> http://www.seti.org/node/905
<jelly> ja ne bi dao ljudima jos jednu planetu dok se ne pokazu da mogu kvalitetno menađirat ovu
<ivoks> jos jedan planet ;)
<jelly> kajgott
<Mmike> pa daklem
<Mmike> danasnji dan
<Mmike> tko ga smisli
<Mmike> nisam srao po ircu
<Mmike> nisam srao po facebooku
<Mmike> nisam ivoksu objasnjavo da mu ne valja auto
<Mmike> nisam nista!
<hbogner> Mmike, uzalud ti dan onda
<Mmike> upregnulo me danas k'o da sam na ispasi
<hbogner> Mmike, vidi se da nisi bil na selu, na iuspasi te nitko ne upreze, tamo lagano chilas i prezivas
<hbogner> kad te ubace u zapregu e onda su te upregnuli
<jelly> pa vuci vole
<jelly> a mozda Mmike hoce rec da danas nema nis posla i da samo irca
<jelly> lucky basterd
<Mmike> da, tocno to hocu rec
<Mmike> NTO
<Mmike> NOT to jest :)
<jelly> New Tulum Order
<jelly> jel se nešto pošemerilo sa paste.ubuntu.com jutros?
<jelly> gledam log od cca 9-10 ujutro sa kanala, i linkovi su svi čudni
<jelly> <twb> pmallappa: pastebin the full output of "aptitude -s install kde-standard" up to the first prompt
<jelly> <pmallappa> twb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/762547/ <twb> Now pastebin output of "apt-cache policy" <pmallappa> twb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/762549/
<jelly> Paste from boot-repair at Wed, 7 Dec 2011 21:07:55 -0500
<jelly> pastei iz budućnosti!
<Mmike> http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm
<jelly> u 5U možeš nagurati puno više
<jelly> al ak nemaš para za poseban storage, i imaš mjesta u racku, možda ti se ovo isplati
<jelly> jel ti supermikrači podržavaju bootanje sa remote .iso imagea
 * ivoks ce sad malo zajasiti server... al samo malo
<SilverSpace> ihaaaa
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jelly, 2TB rama i 80 jezgri
<Mmike> sto ce ti storage s time:)
<Mmike> nego
<ivoks> bar sam mislio da hocu
<Mmike> kak da napravim 'always on top - not'
<Mmike> znaci hocu da mi prozor uvijek bude ISPOD svih
<jelly> Mmike: ti se, naravno, šališ
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> imam neke dstatove i to
<Mmike> i hocu da su mi ispod
<Mmike> aha, ovo
<Mmike> pa gle
<jelly> ma ne to, nego storage
<Mmike> takav server da ima 2 tere diska
<jelly> always below ima svaki normalni WM ;-)
<Mmike> i ima bazu gore koja ima 800 gigabajta
<Mmike> i sto ce ti ista drugo?
<Mmike> kakvi klasteri, kakve pizdarije
<Mmike> ok, imas jos jedan, HAaanja radi
<jelly> i kad dobiješ kernel panic ili ti majstori u datacentru usage UPS, možeš zatvorit firmu jer si izgubio sve podatke
<jelly> ugase*
<jelly> ili pišeš samo logove na jeftiniji storage, pa ti treba X sati da se replayaju
<jelly> jeftinije ti je kupit 2U i natočit unutra 2TB SSD-ova nego nafilati ovo sa RAM-om
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a valjda, kenjam :)
<Mmike> naime, likovi tu imaju 72GB rama u stroju
<Mmike> i 320GB na 4 SSDa u raidu 10
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> to je sasvim ok za nekakav Oracle node
<Mmike> i jos 2 tere za sistem, home, i to
<Mmike> baza ima ima oko 20 GB
<Mmike> i raste oko gigu i pol godisnje
<Mmike> koji ce im kufer SSDovi?
<Mmike> sve im je u ramu, stalno
<Mmike> steta tih diskova
<jelly> nije steta, ti diskovi su ionak spori
<Mmike> postgres se gore vrti, baza sa hrpu tzv 'tubesites' i 'gamesites'
<jelly> sto su gamesites?
<Mmike> recimo: gamegecko.com
<jelly> 500 - Internal Server Error
<jelly> Don't panic, we're fixing the site!
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> ok, hrpa flash igrica i reklame
<Mmike> da, a tubesites su sjatovi poput ovog: +# NFSv4 Callback port
<Mmike> +fs.nfs.nfs_callback_tcpport=10270
<Mmike> o, drek
<jelly> terabajti diskova su jeftini.  Ono sto baza trazi su iopsi, a za to ti treba ili hrpa diskova ili malo manja hrpa ssdova, ili drzi u ramu i nadaj se da se nis nece desiti
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> mislim, to i radis
<Mmike> baza u ramu
<Mmike> da ne moras citat s diskova
<Mmike> na diskove samo pises
<jelly> i onda kad se nest desi...?
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao sa apache jmeter?
<Mmike> ivoks, dodobas
<Mmike> jesam i ja prije, al' ovaj je lud :)
<ivoks> ah, nasao sto sam trazio
<ivoks> zajasio sam malo :)
<ivoks> 1000 istovremenih korisnika
<dodobas> ivoks: meni se desavalo da jmeter klijent.... ubije masinu s koje salje zahtjeve :)
<ivoks> pa to je normalno
<dodobas> jmeter mozes kontrolirati kao kluster
<ivoks> to mozes napraviti s ilo kojim alatom
<dodobas> ali nisam se time previse bavio
<ivoks> da, zato ga i istrazujem
<ivoks> zelim proizvesti vise requesta nego jedan ili dva stroja mogu genrirati
<ivoks> piwik nam je najsporiji dio sitea :)
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<Mmike> jeps, biljezi svaki klik u bazu
<Mmike> mosh mu to iskljucit
<Mmike> pa onda on svakih 5-10-20 minuta radi kalkulacije neke
<Mmike> al' kak nam je lowtraffc site, nema potrebe
<Mmike> Dell PowerEdge E710
<Mmike> pardon R710
<ivoks> prosjecno vrijeme prikazivanja /piwik/ je 26 sekundi :D
<ivoks> s/prikazivanja/generiranja
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> aha, sorry
<Mmike> tj, ne
<Mmike> tj, da!
<Mmike> sad piwik on line racuna svaki put kad kliknes
<Mmike> a onak racuna svakih 10ak minuta
<Mmike> pa je brzi i to
<ivoks> baci oko na www.ubuntu-hr.org/piwik
<ivoks> ovaj real time visitors treba ubit :)
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> ubit cemo ga kad postane problem
<Mmike> za 400 visitora dnevno, nema smisla :)
<jelly> ovaj piwik se loada ko moj Jira dashboard sa 20 filtera
<jelly> %#$ web 2.0
<Mmike> da, ima malo previse widgeta na pocetku :)
<Mmike> jesu vam se promijenili?
<Mmike> blah, nisu
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ustavni sud je nalozio promjenu zakona o izborima
<ivoks> promjene koje se najavljuju bi mogle izbrisati IDS kao parlamentarnu stranku
<ivoks> a ojacati hdssb
<ivoks> istraska, primorsko-goranska i licko senjska bi postala jedna izborna jedinica
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Boeing_B-52_with_no_vertical_stabilizer.jpg
<jelly> prekrajanja izbornih jedinica su uvijek sugava stvar
<ivoks> a vidi fotke
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:FairchildB52Crash.jpg
<jelly> "oh shi"
<ivoks> lik koji je upravljao
<layo_> pomoc nikako da podesim drugi ekran na grafičkoj
<layo_> instalirao sam nvidia drivere
<ivoks> je s tim avionom letio 1m od zemlje
<jelly> layo_: nvidia-settings su tvoj prijatelj
<layo_> nisu
<jelly> možda nvidia-xconfig
<layo_> ne kuzi drugi ekran
<jelly> je li spojen i uključen?
<layo_> je
<layo_> i prilkom boot-a se na njem sve vidi
<layo_> al kad se sistem digne ništa
<jelly> dalje ne znam, nisam nikad koristio dual screen sa nvidia driverima
<layo_> ja jesam i sve je radilo na ubuntu 10.04
<jelly> da je nouveau, rekao bi xrandr ti je prijatelj...
<layo_> al kad sam stavio ovo čudo sa unitiyem sve je otišlo kvragu
<ivoks> a kakve veze unity ima s tim?
<layo_> nema 
<ivoks> mogao si reci i cim si stavio ovo cudo s novim firefoxom
<layo_> valjda :)
<ivoks> a open source driveri ne rade?
<layo_> jucer su nesto i radili, ali danas sam mjenjao i sad neznam koji bi vise stavio
<layo_> dal iverzija 93 ili 173 ili ??
<layo_> i zasto kad mi se pojavi login ekran nemam niti jedno drugo sucelje za odabrati?
<layo_> zar nebi trebalo biti neko gnome ili tak nest
<SilverSpace> kak nema
<layo_> nema samo nudi unity 2d il isam ja čorav
<layo_> al u to sumnjam
<SilverSpace> gnome moras instalirati 
<SilverSpace> vis da ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<layo_> a sto bi trebalo nuditi
<layo_> hahahaha
<layo_> koji gnome 2 ili 3
<SilverSpace> nemam ti pojma
<ivoks> SilverSpace: krivo govoris ljudima
<layo_> jel se moze 2 uopce
<ivoks> gnome 3 je instaliran
<ivoks> i to je jedini gnome koji postoji
<SilverSpace> ali sa time neces rijesiti  problem nvidie
<ivoks> gnome shell je nesto drugo
<layo_> dobro
<layo_> a zakaj ga ja nemam
<SilverSpace> ivoks: joj ti ko da ne znas o cemu pricam :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja znam, ali ljudi ne znaju
<ivoks> layo_: zasto nemas sto?
<layo_> gnome sucelje
<layo_> da odaberem
<ivoks> pa imas, gnome 3
<layo_> di da ga odabrem
<layo_> na login ekranu ga nema
<layo_> nigdje
<layo_> ili sam ja totalno lud
<jelly> layo_: nvidia-detect će ti reći koji non-free driver možeš staviti
<ivoks> layo_: nisi lud, nego ne znas sto je gnome
<jelly> kao i ono Ubuntu sučelje za restricted drivere
<layo_> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<layo_> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<ivoks> unity i gnome-shell koriste gnome 
<ivoks> u 11.10, koriste gnome 3
<layo_> trenutno koristim ovaj 173.14.30 driver
<ivoks> gnome 2, kaka je postojao do prije ~ godinu dana, vise ne postoji
<jelly> ali ako je kartica 1-2 generacije unatrag mogla bi raditi dovoljno dobro i sa slobodnim nouveau driverom
<layo_> ide jedan restart pa cemo vidjet jel se ista promjenilo
<ivoks> zasto bi se nesto promijenilo restartom?
<jelly> zato sto to tak radi na windowsima
<lulz87> koja je razlika izmedju gnoma 2 i 3 ? ja kad sam updejto na najnoviji ubuntu nisam ni skuzio razliku
<lulz87> osim unitiya kojeg sam ugasio
<jelly> zato sto su kompjutori crne kutije koje se ponasaju nedeterministicki
<ivoks> gnome je samo framework+aplikacije
<ivoks> dakle, gnome-terminal je dio gnomea
<ivoks> nautilus je dio gnomea
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> samo crtanje prozora ne radi gnome
<ivoks> to radi windows manager
<ivoks> koji je dugo bio metacity
<dodobas> mutter ? 
<ivoks> prije njega je bio enlightenment
<layo> promijenilo se tako da sam instalirao drugi driver i sad radi
<layo> ali ima jedna mana koja mi ide jako na ž
<jelly> koji drugi driver?
<layo> živce
<layo> 280.13
<jelly> ok.
<jelly> ak taj sad radi, onaj 173 makni da ne zbunjuje protivnike
<layo> ako hocu da mi drugi ekran bude extented koja je to pcoja twin wiew ili separate screen
<jelly> ta stara verzija sluzi samo za kartice koje nikak ne rade sa friskijim driverom
<layo> opcija
<layo> jel se da koma sa teamviewero mnakacit
<layo> da s epogleda ovo me ubija vise
<SilverSpace> kaj te zivcira
<jelly> layo: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/Twin_View sugerira twin view
<ivoks> blazeni intel
<ivoks> i xrandr
<jelly> xrandr da, ali video-intel nikad vise
<ivoks> zasto ne?
<jelly> ta gamad ne zna napraviti i ocuvati stabilnost drivera
<jelly> u svakoj verziji je nes drugo strgano
<jelly> zacudio sam se kad sam stavio nvidiju unutra kak Xi rade pouzdanije od intela
<hbogner> nvidia radi ko svicarski sat meni
<drj_cro> ma ati rula 
<drac0> yo ppl
<drac0> wassup
<jelly> video-intel mi je radio super... nekih 6 mjeseci tijekom 2008., prije toga i nakon toga nesto
<jelly> doduse sad mi na poslu u zadnjih cca mjesec dana intel i kde4 compositing radi stabilno.  Opet ce biti ne-upgradeati-sistem-6-mjeseci
<layo> jel ima tko zivaca pogledat jel meni vise nista nije jasno
<layo> a nemoguce da je tak komplicirano
<SilverSpace> drac0: sta ima
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo rootam nexus s :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: oo
<drac0> pa cu nafrljit neki custom rom
<SilverSpace> sendvic
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako je kod tebe?
<drac0> sendvich jashta :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ide polako na cekanju sam :D
<drac0> stand-by aranzman :D
<drac0> zar opet
<SilverSpace> hebga
<hbogner> layo, znaci pristekao si drugi display i kaj se desava
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj moramo se naci za Qnesto
<hbogner> ima gore puno teksta pa neznam
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj je to cudo stiglo
<drj_cro> layo: digni konzolu i upisi xrandr i reci da li ti je tamo prepoznao oba monitora
<layo> ovako prepoznao je sve sada ali se događa slijedeca stvar
<drac0> SilverSpace, trebalo je ovih dana
<drac0> sitno je doslo
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> kaj cu opet zvisiti :)
<drac0> s time da sad imam najavu za arm u tome pakiranju :D
<SilverSpace> aj hebote
<layo> kada na  bilo kojem ekranu kliknem desni klik
<layo> nema theme
<layo> tj samo ono ruzno kao kad je goneme bio u fazi 1.0
<hbogner> to radis sa nvidia-settings?
<layo> i na primarnom ekranu nemgou kliknuti u gorenjem desnom kutu nista bez da cijel ovrijeme drzim misa stinutog
<layo> da tako je
<drj_cro> layo: a kad ides preko settinga od ubuntu-a sto ti kaze?
<drj_cro> dal ti prikaze oba monitora ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa kaj ce od arma staviti unutra
<layo> ne samo jedan i to sa nekom ogrmonom rezolucijom
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel znas kaja je uopce sad konbinacija stigla
<jelly> drj_cro: nvidia za sad nema podršku za RandR, Xima sve izgleda kao jedan veliki screen
<hbogner> ok glupo pitanje, ali jesi monitor pristekao prije paljenja ili nakon paljenja?
<layo> prije
<hbogner> meni se to znalo desavati da mi neda sve opcije ako ga naknadno pristekam :D
<jelly> ako se veličina istog magično promijeni, onda se desi nešto nepreviđeno poput ovog sad
<layo> mozda nekaj sa compizom
<drj_cro> jelly: nisam nviidu imao zadnjih 7-8god
<layo> jel ima nacina da compiz resetiram na defaultne vrijednosti
<layo> jel nemam nikave opcije na njemu vezane za unity
<jelly> oni imaju sve posebne API-je jer su sve žive mogućnosti imali prije Xorga i Intela
<drac0> SilverSpace, znam da je atom+nv, ne znam detalje :)
<drac0> ova nova kombinacija ce tek za prvi kvartal 2012
<jelly> al navodno rade na podršci za xrandr
<drac0> ide ovaj novi arm + ne znam ostale detalje, samo je u najavi :)
<layo> sada gnome uopce ne pokazuje them-u
<SilverSpace> drac0: ah 
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/1zfSt.jpg :)
<jelly> fali onaj dio "... and if you like it, PLEASE don't say it out loud"
<drj_cro> :)
<layo> sada je sve ok, a jel ikako mogu ce maknuti panel sa drugog ekrana 
<jelly> eeeee
<jelly> drugi par opanaka
<ivoks> dobar crtez
 * drac0 ode maznut tursku kafu ...
<layo> sve radi
<layo> jos samo ti efekti od compiza
<layo> kaj moram instalirati koje pakete da bi to radilo kak spada
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> u americi nema obaveznog minimalnog godisnjeg? :)
<ivoks> a u kini je zakonski minimum 5 dana
<ivoks> a mi ko grcka
<ivoks> minimum je 20 
<jelly> bilo bi bolje da ga mozes prenositi bar 3 godine
<jelly> umjesto da istekne sa 30.06.N+1
<ivoks> opce ne znam kak to ide
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_statutory_minimum_employment_leave_by_country
<ivoks> da, znam za link
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> nikad nisam uzeo godisnji
<jelly> buraz u .nl ima nešto manje obaveznih, ali može do čini mi se 5 godina untrag neiskorištene potrošiti
<ivoks> to je fora
<jelly> ivoks: mda, kad ti radiš vozeći kajak između otočića
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> ne mogu zamisliti otici nekamo a da mi internet nije dostupan u roku od pol sata
<ivoks> osim u avionu
<jelly> pa delegiraj ebemu
<ivoks> pa poceo sam...
<ivoks> tesko se naviknuti na to :)
<jelly> ebemu, još ću morati staviti korisnike u ldap
<jelly> ima 140k sandučića a antispam vendor će za autentikaciju htjeti ldap u novoj verziji
<jelly> pitam se dal ima neki fejk-ldap proxy
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> internet je zlo
<Mmike> idem na godisnji da nebih imao internet
<Mmike> Iceland	24 days[5], not including 13 official holidays.
<Mmike> malo krivo pise
<Mmike> kod nas je 18 dana minimum
<Mmike> i dobijes po 2 dana za svakih 5 godina staza
<Mmike> i dobijes po jedan dan za svako dijete mislim
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> evo ti rjesenja za natalitet
<SilverSpace> godisnji 5dana i za svako djete 10dana
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: od ove godine je 20
<jelly> nemoj me pitat za referencu
<jelly> al znam da je naš HR morao usklađivati lokalni pravilnik
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat da cu se na linuxu jebat s banalnim stvarima
<obruT> na kanti di je xfce prestao radit terminal, nece da se pokrene, kaze nema ga
<obruT> dodam ja custom launcher, odaberem xfterm4, a ovaj jebe da nece pokrenut xfterm
<obruT> tko je tu lud ?
<obruT> zasto odjednom ne radi pokretanje doticnog, sam svevisnji zna
<obruT> mozda zato sto kantu nisam palio par dana pa iz protesta ?
<ivoks> jelly: da? hm
<ivoks> 20 dana
<chaky> obruT: pa probaj pokrenuti xterm i onda iz njega xfterm4, mozda ce baciti kakvu gresku?
<obruT> chaky: ma nece da se pokrene, nist ne ispljune, probao na vise nacina :P
<obruT> u biti me ni ne zanima zasto, ide mi na kitu sto se to dogodilo samo od sebe
<obruT> pattern koristenja od instalacije uvijek isti, upali se komp, pokrene mp3 player i slusa muzika i to je to, sve sto se radilo na toj kanti otkad ju instalirao
<ivoks> mozda je disk ili fs riknuo
<chaky> vjerojatno onda ne bi nista radilo, zar ne?
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<chaky> ali *samo* xfterm
<chaky> cudno
<ivoks> pa sigurno nije samo xfterm
<ivoks> vidis da ni xterm ne radi
<ivoks> ako sam dobro shvatio
<chaky> nije napisao da mu xterm ne radi
<obruT> xterm radi
<ivoks> a ja se dam kladiti da se nesto ipak desilo
<ivoks> da nije samo od sebe
<chaky> vile i hajduci
<ivoks> mozda .xsession-errors ima neke informacije
<SilverSpace> reboot jedan :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel se isplati za ovaj procesor dat 400kn AM2 Athlon 64 X2 ADX6400IAA6CZ 125W Windsor 3200MHz
<ivoks> ova igra world war je zarazna
 * chaky is listening to trance.fm: DJ Channel - 320 kbs: ReOrder on trance.fm - In Trance I Believe 111 (Dec 07, 2011)
<Neuromanx> lol
<jelly-home> chaky is disabling his "now playing" script or it gets the hose again
<Neuromanx> kako ja volim SAP...
<ivoks> no dakle
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2011/12/07/0719006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> to me ne cudi... budali koja je stavila semafora iza rotora i zavoja od 90 stupnjeva, treba napraviti lobotomiju
<ivoks> i to semafor za pjesake
<ivoks> umjesto da su pjesake gurnuli pod cestu
<ivoks> ak im je to bilo preskupo, neka sad placaju ovim ljudima lijecenje u bolnici
<ivoks> Prema prvim informacijama do nesreće je došlo nakon što je vozilo marke BMW, za čijim upravljačem bio neimenovalni mladić, velikom brzinom stiglo iz smjera rotora (istoka) te preletjelo preko tramvajskih tračnica i zelenog pojasa te udarilo u automobil koji išao u smjeru zapada.
<ivoks> jao kak ce ovaj novinar nekome placati odstetu za klevetu
<ivoks> kak je preletio preko tramvajskih tracnica?
<ivoks> i kojeg zelenog pojasa?
<ivoks> ako je bio u rotoru, imao je prednost, sto mnogi tamo ne znaju
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pouke-treceg-sijecnja/587199.aspx
<ivoks> "Račan bi problem često rješavao na ovakav način", rekao je ovih dana izvor iz Kukuriku koalicije za Novi list. "Sazvao bi koaliciju i pričao uvodno dva i pol sata svojim poznatim monotonim i sporim glasom. To bi nas najčešće toliko ubilo da bi svi malo popustili i riješili problem samo da prestane govoriti. Ne znam koju će taktiku u ovakvim slučajevima upotrijebiti Milanović".
<jelly-home> :-D
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> milanovic je izgubio uzde
<ivoks> ljudi se sprdaju s njim, ali i sa racanom, koji je ipak 'institucija' u sdp-u
<obruT> ivoks: jos ne mozes prezaliti sto je HDZ izgubio izbore ? :)
<ivoks> obruT: lol... placen pod Jadrankinom slikom :)
<ivoks> obruT: ja ne mogu prezaliti sto nismo nista promijenili :/ sve ce se nastaviti istim tempom
<ivoks> obruT: radje bi da je sdp sam dobio izbore nego li s ovim malim krvopijama
<obruT> ja Caciga ne mogu organski smislit
<obruT> s/Caciga/Cacica/
<obruT> odnosno Čačića
<ivoks> ja moram pazit kaj pricam
<ivoks> hns je jak u varazdinu :)
<ivoks> zelim ipak zivjeti u miru :)
<jelly-home> Cevapcica
<Mmike> debian debian, zasto si debian!
<jelly-home> krave haraju istrom
<SilverSpace> debilan
<ivoks> argh... swapanje
<hbogner> ivoks, a otkad si ti u varazdinu???
<ivoks> otkad sam se vratio s murtera
<hbogner> nisi vise u drubravi, heh
<ivoks> tu i tamo
<ivoks> ipak mi je ured tamo
<hbogner> kak to u varazdinu? poslovno il si se prizenio :D
<ivoks> a cura, ovo ono
<hbogner> znam kak je, ja se izvlacim na faks vec neko vrijeme pa to odgadjam, ali an proljece ode i ja van zg
<SilverSpace> zagorka ga zauzdala
<jelly-home> moram si spremiti traktat o Debian testingu za drugi put http://paste.debian.net/148502/
<hbogner> jel netko u zadnje vrijeme imao problema sa bnetom?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol procitao sam da spremas traktor 
<hbogner> ili im sve radi ok?
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to cu kad se preselim na selo i odjebem IT karijeru
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate svi bjezite na selo :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, za tu kramu ne bih u ludilu dao preko 300 kn :)
<drac0> chaky, ping
<jelly-home> da, 300kn vec ima vise smisla
<jelly-home> ipak je to 3 generacije staro
<ivoks> fino je na selu
<SilverSpace> drac0: jos uvijek na ebay si 100$
<ivoks> jucer sam se uspio izgubiti u varazdinu
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pa di 
<ivoks> reko, necu GPS, idem naci
<SilverSpace> u dvije ulicice
<ivoks> ono, nije da mogu fulat
<ivoks> znaci, ne znam adresu, ne znam ni ime, nista
<ivoks> znam samo da taj shopping centar postoji 'tamo negdje'
<ivoks> i krenem prema tamo negdje
<ivoks> i dodjem na neko raskrsce i ono, gledam
<ivoks> lijevo il desno
<ivoks> i kak levo iti ne, odem desno
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> i naravno fulao
<ivoks> i dodjem ponovno do mjesta s kojeg sam krenuo
<ivoks> i reko, ajde, bar da vidim di je
<ivoks> upalim GPS i vodi me natrag istim putem do tog raskrsca
<ivoks> i, ocito, tamo sam trebao lijevo
<ivoks> i nakon 2km, eto, shopping centar
<ivoks> sve skupa, 10 minuta
<ivoks> al da vidite kak se tu ekipa vozi
<ivoks> ko po jajima
<ivoks> 20m razmaka izmedju autiju
<ivoks> ne preko 40
<ivoks> i naravno, onda zabrijes da zivis u gradu
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nisi vidio na izborima kam je skrenulo sve to 
<ivoks> i onda dodje purger i vozi 80km/h i prodje cijeli grad u roku keks
<SilverSpace> nikud im se ne zuri
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ti suti o selu, sa prozora vidis polje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> al nisam se ja rugao
<ivoks> buraz, oni idu pjeske na posao
<ivoks> na drugi kraj grada
<ivoks> to je puno ljepse i zdravije nego voziti se
<ivoks> to mi je super
<hbogner> ivoks, ti i cacic ocito ovzite drukcije :D
<ivoks> jedino lose je sto sam vec obisao sve birceve i mjesta za izlaske
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42570924
<dodobas> https://github.com/mapbox/tilestream
<dodobas> At least 613MB memory
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> o da http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pad-hrvatskog-it-trzista/112681.aspx
<SilverSpace> ljudi nis ne kupuju, bar ovi oko mene
<dodobas> a sto bi kupovali ?
<SilverSpace> racunala
<SilverSpace> kaj
<dodobas> pa zasto...
<dodobas> sve im je na webu...
<dodobas> ne moras nit hardver nit softver kupovat
<jelly-home> cloud je narastao... jer nije tesko narasti sa nule
<ivoks> da, to sam slusao lika na onom idc showu
<ivoks> kao cloud jedini raste, therefore, obecana tehnologija
<jelly-home> sad svi prodaju isto sto i prije samo se zove cloud
<ivoks> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/9a3c5303e06241546d66a746516fdea5.jpg
<ivoks> eno me! :)
<ivoks> iza biljke :D
<jelly-home> grid tech?  cloud.  klasteri?  cloud.  hosted fkn exchange (zapravo activesync)?  CLOUD
<jelly-home> mora bit da je velika biljka
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sve-zanimljiviji-windows-phone/112258.aspx
<ivoks> Microsoftovi Windowsi Phone postali su treća platforma po zanimanju programera koji razvijaju mobilne aplikacije 
<ivoks> i onda grafikon
<dodobas> lol :)
<ivoks> na kojem je iOS, Android, Windows i ostali
<ivoks> a svi ovi iza Windows su ionako vec mrtve platforme
<ivoks> joj, taj bug :)
<jelly-home> jel se blackberry jos trza
<dodobas> ubio im amazon ideju... sa Kindle Fire... vise nitko ne zeli kupiti playbook
<ivoks> trza se, ko rep od gustera kad ga odsjeces
<dodobas> spustaju cijene maksimalno i ne mogu prodati 1mil...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-prometna-nesreca-u-zagrebu--u-lancanom-sudaru-tri-vozila-ozlijedeno-sest-osoba/992152/
<SilverSpace> vis da je preletio na drugu stranu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa promijenili su tekst
<ivoks> sad je iz smjera zapada
<ivoks> mada mi objasnjenje jos uvijek nema smisla
<ivoks> onaj rotor je poprilican
<ivoks> i ako dolazis iz smjera zapada, moras preletjeti rotor i u zraku promijeniti putanju za 90 stupnjeva
<jelly-home> !!
<ivoks> sve to radeci lijevi zavoj, dok te inercija baca prema jugoistoku
<ivoks> a pumpa je sjeverozapadno od tebe
<jelly-home> mozda su me se pokvarili prigusivaci inercije
<jelly-home> mu. mumumu
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> moj bed
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da je to na sasvim drugom mjestu
<ivoks> da, ovo je nesto drugo
<ivoks> to je kod autopranoice
<ivoks> a ja mislio ispred hgspota
<ivoks> pa kak je to uspio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lesar ti na tv
<Mmike> i dinamo
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj bus to gledao :)
<ivoks> znaci, na TV nema nis
<SilverSpace> cuj ti jutarnji Bolno prizemljenje Medvjeda - Red Bull ih 'uništio'
<SilverSpace> jutarnji je postao takovo smece da nije zapovjerovati
<ivoks> pa unistili su ih :)
<ivoks> al to je sve ok
<SilverSpace> suci
<SilverSpace> sa 38minuta 
<SilverSpace> kazne
<jelly-home> i strganom
<jelly-home> enter tipkom
<SilverSpace> ppaa sskkoorroo
<jelly-home> mmiirroossllaavv??
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dosta
<Mmike> nemrem vise
<Mmike> van, piva, gotovo
<Mmike> ajde booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> kak se u unity pokrece terminal
<hbogner> koji je shortcut?
<SilverSpace> isti kao i u gnome
<hbogner> nasao, ali nije radilo od prve
<hbogner> ctrl+alt+t
<hbogner> niti od druge
<SilverSpace> ctrl+sift+t
<SilverSpace> kaj nije taj
<jelly-home> Super T?
<jelly-home> :-)
<SilverSpace> ako stavis u traku sastrane onda ti je win+broj 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to je smece
<jelly-home> kojo
<SilverSpace> meni je terminal uvijek pod f1
<SilverSpace> Super+T
<SilverSpace> otvori smece
<hbogner> dinamo vodi????
<jelly-home> super trash!
<hbogner> 1-0
<jelly-home> mislis 1-1
<hbogner> a dugo je i trajalo :D
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly-home> ⸘‽ -rsedak- TIME 7. prosinac 2011 21:35:59
<jelly-home> večer!
<hbogner> jelly, a mozda ej odselio u amerike pa mu sad jutro
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-home> možda su u šumi
<jelly-home> ... Amazoni
<rsedak> jutro :-)
<jelly-home> u jebate, CARNet stavio javni whois server?!?!
<jelly-home>   * Updated the .hr TLD server. (Closes: #646572)
<obruT> jelly-home: pa to je cool :)
<jelly-home> also, oprez kad pričate s nekim _određenim_ Debian developerima koji jednostavno moraju biti u pravu http://bugs.debian.org/646572
<obruT> jelly-home: vidim, Rodin se zapricao :)
<jelly-home> ma, ovaj lik je napuhani, da ne velim sto
<jelly-home> sposoban, fantasticnog tehnickog znanja, al da ga jebes nemres mu dokazat da nije u pravu
<jelly-home> debian testing je imao godinu dana strganu ipv4 konfiguraciju jer je lik dodao ipv6 "support" tak da masine sve misle da imaju ipv6 iako u stvarnom svijetu stvari stoje drukcije
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-08
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: si budan?
<MmikeDOMA> budan
<Mmike> fali mi raaaaaaaaama raaaaaaaaaama raaaaaaaaaaama
<drj_cro> pa bar je rama sad jeftina :)
<Mmike> swapa mi stroj :)
<Mmike> nisam ovo dugo imao
<Mmike> drj_cro, a da, al' mi treba DDR2 :/
<Mmike> i to plocice od 4GB
<Mmike> jel' imas di? :)
<drj_cro> pitam ti kuma(on dila hw)
<drj_cro> al neko mi je prico da ima,,sam da se sjetim tko :)
<obruT> jel zna tko za kakav software koji bi se mogao slozit da bude ldap proxy i to tako da ovisno o nekim parametrima (dolazna IP adresa/range ili bind DN-u ili cemu vec) proxira prema razlicitom ldap serveru ?
<Mmike> obruT, haproxy? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, aj bitte :) 
<Mmike> drj_cro, jer kod nas ima, za cca 800-1000 kuna plocica :)
<Mmike> zaswapall se sweee
<drj_cro> Mmike: koliko ti treba?
<Mmike> 4x4GB
<drj_cro> koja ti je ploca pita? i koj je proc nutra?
<drj_cro> i koj slot?
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaze da ti je bolje zamjenit plocu za neku koja ima dd3,jel ti je rama ddr3 4g ~150-160kn
<Mmike> pa, doduse
<Mmike> proc je am3
<Mmike> PhenomII 1090
<Mmike> tja, idem vidjet za neku plocu 
<Mmike> drj_cro, a on isto nema ddr2?
<drj_cro> ima al samo 2g
<Mmike> da, to vec imam u plotji
<Mmike> 4x2GB
<drj_cro> sad mi se ne javlja,valjda ima musteriju,,enivej,bio je rekao ako hoces da ti on nabavi plocu i uzme tvoju pod racun
<Mmike> pa kajjaznam, moze i to, valjda :)
<ivoks> zdravo
<Mmike> jedino, moja ploca dost' stara
<ivoks> (aplikacija, ne baza)
<ivoks> Zbog jurnjave od 102 km/h na cesti Barban – Hrboki, na kojoj se ne smije voziti preko 50 km/h, policija je Damira Kajina kaznila s 3.000 kuna i zabranom vožnje.
<ivoks> evo populizma
<ivoks> "Već prvog dana kampanje snimili su me na 10-ak metara od prometnog znaka, što ne smiju učiniti. Nadalje, riječ je najboljoj cesti u Istri, gdje hvataju i skidaju vozače kao glinene golubove, uključujući i jadne penzionere, kojima kazna iznosi cijelu penziju"
<ivoks> jadni penzioneri
<ivoks> obespravljeni radnici
<ivoks> policija tlaci
<ivoks> ljudi = glineni golubovi
<Mmike> kajinko kretenko :)
<ivoks> to sto je netko penzioner ne znaci da ne moze pociniti prometni prekrsaj ili, jos gore, da mu se kazne moraju oprostiti
<ivoks> i naravno
<ivoks> "HDZ instrumentalizira policiju isključivo protiv oporbe"
<ivoks> ajde, bar ce sad zamijeniti uloge
<ivoks> pa ce hdzovci tvrditi da Kukuriku instrumentalizira policiju
<ivoks> Seks ce tvrditi da ga prate i sl.
<ivoks> strasno.
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> windows 2003 server
<Mmike> likovi imaju openx na tome instaliran
<Mmike> pa za ne povjerovat :)
<jelly> pa serverski OS
<Mmike> e, onaj pgpool
<Mmike> radi super, fakat, eto, nemrem rec
<Mmike> al' dokumentacija
<Mmike> ma isus s majkom
<jelly> Ima li u Ubuntu libdbd-oracle-perl gotov paket?
<ivoks> libdbi-perl - Perl Database Interface (DBI)
<ivoks> ne i oracle specific
<ivoks> al zato ima ovo:
<ivoks> libdatetime-format-oracle-perl - module for parsing and formatting Oracle dates and timestamps
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ajme koji potpo dinama jucer
<ivoks> nisam ni gledao
<ivoks> Prosvjedovala protiv Wall Streeta pa se zaposlila za tamošnju tvrtku
<ivoks> Tracy Poster je zahvaljujući transparentu s natpisom "Tražim posao" dobila posao u financijskoj tvrtki s Wall Streeta
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> efikasno
<jelly> Tracy Postert
<jelly> sad se pitaj zašto se upravo ta vijest forsira, i zašto US novine nisu uopće reagirale na prošlomjesečnu sinkroniziranu akciju policije u više gradova na proteste
<ivoks> "Željko Kerum, čovik iz naroda. A narod glup ko kurac. Čuvajmo Hrvatsku"
<Mmike> Yea! :)
<ivoks> jelly: nisam ti ja sklon urotama
<ivoks> mislim da je razmisljanje o urotama samo gubljenje vremena
<ivoks> jer, ako ne postoje, ispadas smijesan i gubis vrijeme
<ivoks> ako postoje, ionako ne mozes nista, a opet gubis vrijeme
<jelly> ivoks: pa, kad ti UK nounari komentiraju nesto a US ne, bar steknes uvid u to koliko mediji filtriraju stvari
<jelly> ne biti svjestan toga je bedasto cak i ak se ne furas na teorije urota
<ivoks> srusio se firefox... pa to nisam vidio dugo
<drj_cro> to ti je urota,sigurno si naletio na neku stranicu i ameri ti srusili firefox
<jelly> svi ti browseri su grozno nabloatno smeće, otvoriš 20ak tabova i pojede gigu memorije
<ivoks> ovaj se srusio pri pokretanju jave
<ivoks> a memorije imam samo 2GB
<jelly> ja imam 4 i razmišljam da stavim 8 da ne moram razmišljati o tome koliko tabova je otvoreno i jel flash blokiran
<jelly>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM   TIME COMMAND              
<jelly>  9063 jelly     20   0  897m 455m 5768 S   10 11.6  37,53 /usr/lib/opera/opera  
<jelly>  5647 jelly     20   0 1211m 363m  14m S    3  9.3 519:09 /usr/bin/firefox      
<jelly> 20337 jelly     20   0  524m 112m  10m S    3  2.9 233:35 /opt/google/chrome/chr
<jelly> 20006 jelly     20   0  776m  88m  13m S    7  2.2 363:23 /opt/google/chrome/chr
<ivoks> ja razmisljam o nabavci servera za surfanje
<ivoks> i o slaganju clouda od low-end strojeva da mi glumi server
<ivoks> kako se sve okrenulo, ha
<ivoks> sjetio sam se servisa
<ivoks> web proxy u cloudu
<ivoks> sve se pokrece na tom serveru, a tebi se samo renderira slika
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> CloudSurf
<ivoks> sigurno cu se obogatiti na tome :D
<Mmike> pale cijene diskova
<ivoks> dakle, ne web proxy, vec render proxy
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387826_10150429815759158_601769157_8261285_386987776_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, neces, pre spora ti pipa 
<Mmike> kad ces ima petabitove bandwitha, onda mozda da
<Mmike> ekipa radije kupuje prave kistre na kojima se moze kvalitetno igrati, pa usput moze i na net
<Neuromanx> kistra je kistra
<Neuromanx> kaj velite na onog 15,6 acera za ispod 2000 Kn
<Neuromanx> nabava.net
<Neuromanx> 15.6
<ivoks> vise se isplati nintendo wii
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> na nintendo wii nemas rfactor, nemas farcry, nemas iss, nemas nista :)
<Mmike> imas ping pong
<Mmike> koji je guba, istina
<Mmike> al' mislim :)
<ivoks> dajte javite ako nadjete neki kvalitetni laptop koji ima 4:3 ili barem 16:10 rezu
<lulz87> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijeka/Nova-ogranicenja-na-rijeckoj-obilaznici-Videokaznjavanje-prebrzih-vozaca -> jos jedan pametan propis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://inode.hr/DDR2-Gaming_Memory/G_Series_DDR2
<SilverSpace> cjena je uh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> Budi žena Jurčića: Kruno ustani, sad će osam!
<Mmike> Ajme, pa što opet Gomis? 
<Mmike> Ma ne... moraš se prijaviti na burzu.
<Mmike> ovu NTH firmu treba zabranit
<dodobas> NTH ?
<ivoks> http://h30094.www3.hp.com/product.asp?sku=10249755&mfg_part=AW662AA&pagemode=ca
<ivoks> hm...
<lulz87> Mmike: imas i dinamovu brojalicu 
<lulz87> jedan, dva, tri, Ajax, pet, Real, Lyon,
<lulz87> osam, devet, deset ... 
<jelly> ciji je inode.hr?
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> patriot
<jelly> ima i .СРБ domena
<jelly> gle, mvela radi za carnet
<obruT> milivoj vela ?
<dodobas> Mmike: sta radis u subotu ?
<obruT> opa
<Mmike> dodobas, u grazu sam
<dodobas> ah nista... imamo opet druzijanac na faksu
<dodobas> pa se rade SQL upiti... ti bi se savrseno uklopio :)
<Mmike> :) :) lol
<Mmike> jbg :/
<hbogner> Mmike, remote presence :D
<drj_cro> dobra http://www.break.com/pictures/porn-be-gone-2254441 :)
<Mmike> nikad nisam vidio sto ljudi vide u pornjavi
<Mmike> sad mi je to jos manje jasno;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: inode radi i u bosni 
<drj_cro> to ti je sve urota amerikanaca da prodaju hdd-ove :)
<jelly> obruT: Matej
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> narucim majicu preko shop.canonical.com
<ivoks> i sad mi to hoce carinit
<Mmike> znam sto mi fali
<Mmike> u wmovima svim
<Mmike> da mogu uzet 3 prozora odjednom
<Mmike> i resizeat ih zajedno
<Mmike> maknut uz lijevi rub
<Mmike> ili di hocu vec
<Mmike> aligneat po jednom, po drugom
<Mmike> prozoru/rubu
<Mmike> i tak
<SilverSpace> Usao hrvat u beogradski kafic i naruci:- molim vas jednu kavu i deci kole.- a gde su ti, bre, deca?!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di to u varazdinu 
<SilverSpace> meni nista nisu carinili
<ivoks> ma ne... zvala me baba iz overseasa
<ivoks> mozda je iznos preveliki...
<ivoks> a i je preko 1000kn
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> eh da
<SilverSpace> to nije majica :)
<jelly> to je bre cerada za autobus
<jelly> ivoks: trebao si rezati narudzbu na snite od ~150 dolara
<ivoks> ma dvije majice i slicno
<ivoks> ono promotivni materijal
<ivoks> a jebga... platiti cu
<ivoks> 138.94 eura
<ivoks> kaj je to preko 1000kn?
<ivoks> ma daj...
<ivoks> od toga je 30 eura shipping
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> a da vidite mail koji sam dobio
<ivoks> to mora da je neka zajebancija
<hbogner> pastebin pa da vidimo :D
<ivoks> ne, to se ne moze na pastebin
<Mmike> di je trg franje tudjmana u zagrebu?
<ivoks> to se moze samo slikat
<Mmike> ivoks, :) slikaj onda :)
<ivoks> Mmike: zapadni kolodvor
<Mmike> nekadasnji 'francuske revolucije'?
<Mmike> da 
<Mmike> jebo ih tudjman
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ics-kindleu-fire/112692.aspx
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ispod trga francuske revolucije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne diraj franju :)
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/dev/overseas.png
<Mmike> LOL LOL LOL :)
<Mmike> ivoks, napisi velikim slovima: KAJ? i tak predaj :)
<SilverSpace> pa kaj nista strasno
<Mmike> kak nis strasno :)
<Mmike> pa pogle kak' to izgleda
<SilverSpace> pa netko tamo misli da su svi ljudi glupi
<SilverSpace> pa mora istknuti bitne stvari
<ivoks> daj pogledaj jos jednom
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nigerijci-dalje-uvjerljivi/112700.aspx
<ivoks> od svog tog isticanja, ja to ne mogu niti procitati
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zajebavam e
<SilverSpace> se*
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: kud nestade
<Mmike> kako da korisniku dam pristup postgresovim logovima a da ga ne mecem u adm grupu?
<jelly> daj mu sudo na less /var/log/superduper.log
<jelly> oprez: iz lessa se moze izać u shell
<jelly> ili: promijeni grupu na logu
<jelly> i popravi logrotate konfiguraciju
<jelly> da te ne sjebe
<jelly> enter
<jelly> enter
<ivoks> jelly: a?
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto ga ne bi dodao u adm grupu?
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> samo postgresovim logovima
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> da se mene pita dao bih mu sve, kaj, nek cita, jebali ga logovi
<Mmike> al' paranoja in tha house, pa eto
<Mmike> slozio sam cronjob koji svaku minutu rsynca postgresov log direktorij u njegov home, pa nek se veseli
<SilverSpace> nisam znao da imaji i sat http://shop.medvescak.com/novo/228-sat.html?language=hr_HR
<jelly> ivoks: overseas.png 
<ivoks> jelly: nisi vidio?
<jelly> jesam ali nije ekipa ne kanalu gdje sam repostao ;-)
<jelly> malo je... shizofrenicno
<jelly> mozda bolje izgleda u Wordu
<ivoks> necu repostat :)
<jelly> pft
<jelly> screenshot screenshota it is!
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kad velim socket()
<Mmike> fd = socket(AF_INET, blablabla....)
<Mmike> di namjestam timeout?
<ivoks> u cem?
<ivoks> C?
<ivoks> setsockopt
<ivoks> setsockopt(2)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ubuntuklub.com
<Mmike> ivoks, :*
<ivoks> dosta!
<ivoks> umjesto da imam chrome i firefox, jedan za jedan google account, a drugi za drugi
<ivoks> odlucio sam isprobati google multiple accounts opciju
<ivoks> za sad radi ok
<SilverSpace> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si maknuo /root/.my.cnf sa ubuntu-hr/
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> cuo sam da SilverSpaceu pao mysqld
<Mmike> blah, ignore
<Mmike> nitko nista nije maknuo, ja sam tukac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mysql na ubuntu-hr radi :P
<Mmike> ja odo na masazu
<Mmike> ajdte bok
<jelly-home> kbo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa sutra ides na tweetup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, da, kad pocme opce to?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-09
 * MmikeDOMA je bolestan :/
<dodobas> bar je doma :D
<dodobas> zamisli biti bolestan na poslu :)
<MmikeDOMA> da
<Mmike> kad radis od doma, onda si stalno na poslu :/
<dodobas> exactly my point :)
<Mmike> mladicu, jel' ti to mene zajebavas? :)
<dodobas> spot on
<Mmike>         Seconds_Behind_Master: 849337
<Mmike> to te ja pitam
<dodobas> Mmike: delayed replication
<Mmike> migracija lika s 5.0 na percona 5.5
<Mmike> a nemres syncat datadir :)
<Mmike> jer 5.0 i 5.5 se ne kuze uopce :)
<Mmike>         Seconds_Behind_Master: 839924
<Mmike> we're getting there
<Mmike> pazi likove (druge)
<Mmike> imali postgres bazu od 40 GB
<Mmike> i kao, migracija na 9.1, replikacija, pgpool i to sve
<Mmike> i sad, dump/restore traje oko pola sata, cca
<Mmike> i raspravljamo kad kako sto
<Mmike> i veli lik, developer, kao, koje su najvece tablice
<Mmike> i ima neka, sentry_message se zvala
<Mmike> u koju django trpa log :)
<Mmike> truncate te tablice i baza se spustila na 7 GB :)
<Mmike> dump/restore bio gotov u 3-4 minute :)
<dodobas> ali izgubio si sve logove... :)
<Mmike> oni su, ne ja :)
<Mmike> mislim, ideja da aplikacija logira u bazu
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> btw, jel' vas kad iritiralno sto nemate pojma koliko mysqlu treba da restorea nesto?
<Mmike> be iritated no more:
<Mmike> ded728:/home/reflected/JXG-135-61109# pv /home/reflected/admarket_1.sql | mysql -D admarket
<Mmike> 13.1kB 0:00:00 [ 428MB/s] [==========================================================>] 100% 
<dodobas> Mmike: a piwik ... gdje on logira ? :D
<Mmike> dodobas, u /var/log/ ? :)
<Mmike> di i svaka normalna aplikacija? :)
<Mmike> tj, var/log/apache, jelte
<dodobas> ok ok, krivo sam rekao
<dodobas> mozda likovi imaju neki centralizirani log processing pa im je lakse to drzati u bazi
<dodobas> a mozda su samo kliknuli negdje :D
<Mmike> jeje, imaju, imaju, cim su tako olako truncateirali to
<Mmike> veli lik da im je lakse tako ,jer neznaju di django inace logira
<Mmike> pa eto, nek logira u bazu
<Mmike> pa reko, ok, ocete da vam novu bazu slozimo
<Mmike> pa, veli lik, nije bas lako iz djanga pisati po dve baze
<Mmike> reko, ok, odustajem
<Mmike> btw, gle recenicu: Earlier in the script data from server to statistics server of the dashboard
<Mmike> a bug caused by the fact that the default ads were shown in the admin
<Mmike> interface and partners as regular impressions. 
<Mmike>         Seconds_Behind_Master: 806416
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kak leti :)
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Mmike> djes, jospe
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8kEHjQz9U&feature=youtu.be
<dodobas> izgleda tako jednsotavno
<ivoks> pa jebo carinu i sve to
<ivoks> moram pisati dispoziciju za privjeske za kljuceve
<ivoks> iz eu
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj nije da eu-roba nema carinu?
<Mmike> btw, jel' to na firmu uvazas ili privatno?>
<ivoks> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.carina.hr%2FCURH%2FDokumenti%2FGlobalni%2FCarinska_tarifa_2011_HR.xls&ei=cdfhTq7nK4zm-gar8uHKBQ&usg=AFQjCNEFw8HaXfIK4lh4q164ffz6Y3b0bA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je 
<ivoks> Mmike: nismo jos u eu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim da na robu proizvedenu u eu ne placas carinu
<Mmike> samo PDV
<ivoks> http://www2.hgk.hr/izvoznici/tarife.asp?keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=650
<ivoks> placas na neku
<ivoks> ovdje je lakse naci
<Mmike> http://www2.hgk.hr/izvoznici/tarife.asp?tarifa=84011000
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro eu
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> tam je samo popis tarifa
<Mmike> kak znam nakoju placam na koju ne
<Mmike> znam da iz usa kad uvozis, placas
<Mmike> al' iz eu ne
<Mmike> mislim bar
<Mmike> ako je proizvedeno u eu, dakako
<ivoks> sta su majice, jebemu
<SilverSpace> tekstil
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www2.hgk.hr/izvoznici/tarife.asp?tarifa=62
<ivoks> tko ce mi pomoci nacic privjeske :)
<ivoks> nasao sam kopcu za kosu
<ivoks> stavit cu proizvod od plastike za odjecu
<ivoks> http://www2.hgk.hr/izvoznici/tarife.asp?tarifa=39262000
<Mmike> a u kurac, ivoks :) :)
<Mmike> btw, znate za ovo: for i in $(seq 1 20); do ...
<Mmike> a za ovo: for i in {1..20}; do ...
<ivoks> i sad me baba trazi racun na hrvatskom
<ivoks> kak da ja izdam tudji racun na hrvatskom?
<ivoks> pa koja su ovo mutava pravila
<obruT> Mmike: prvo radi isto sto dobis s backtickovima, a drugim mozes slagat nizove, mozes i a..z :)
<ivoks> a da sam otisao u london to pokupit, nitko me nista ne bi pitao
<ivoks> i, jos bolje, kak da kao privatna osoba izdam racun uopce
<ivoks> eto, rijesena stvar
<Mmike> obruT, backtikovi su 'demode', $() je zamjena
<Mmike> ivoks, kako?
<Mmike> obruT, ovo je bilo za 'kako izvrsit nesto 20 puta' :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa reko babi da mi to pise na mene, kao osobu, a ne na firmu
<obruT> Mmike: backtikovi rade na nekim starijim shellovima ;)
<Mmike> obruT, ma rade i na novima, al' je preporuka da se ne koriste
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto je preporuka da ne koristis [ ] nego [[ ]]
<Mmike> ivoks, da, na firmu uvazat stvari je muka isusova
<ivan__> bok svima
<ivan__> ima c d i e particije...kako instaliram ubuntu ali da ostavim e particiju netaknutu?
<ivan__> imam*
<ivan__> maknuo bih windows i sve i instalirao samo ubuntu
<Mmike> ivoks, sto ti je na e particiji
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> oso je :/
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ces opet do zg i onda opet nazad u VZ?
<ivoks> sad sam u zgu
<ivoks> idem opet u varazdin kad rijesim ovo sa carinom
<ivoks> pa se mozda veceras opet vratim u zagreb
<drj_cro> ivoks: hebo kak ti se da od vz pa opet nazad u zg
<drj_cro> s/od/do/
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko ti je tlaka nekaj ostavit u cakovcu?
<Mmike> ja bih uzivao da se svako malo vozikam negdje
<Mmike> razlog zasto sam skoro prihvatio posao u avalonu je voznja zg-djurdjevac-zg
<Mmike> jos ak ne moras sam placati bencin, uhaj
<ivoks> drj_cro: manja je tlaka od VZ-a do ZG-a, nego po Vukovarskoj, Slavonskoj, centru i sl.
<ivoks> ukljucis cruise control, 120km/h, 5l/100km, 45min od VZ do ZG
<ivoks> jos imam i ENC, pa ni ne stajem na kucicama
<ivoks> da ne govorim o nepostojanju nervoze i psovanja na druge vozace
<Mmike> vish, moj auto isto trosi 5l kad vozim 120 :)
<Mmike> trosi 9 kad vozim 140 i trosi dobrih 10 kad vozim 160 :)
<Mmike> ivoks, 45min od tebe doma, ili?
<Mmike> meni treba bar 20 minuta od spanskog do ivanje reke
<ivoks> od stana u varazdinu do ureda
<Mmike> ured ti je di?
<Mmike> tamo u culincu?
<ivoks> pa bio si
<Mmike> resnik, sto li vec
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> to je na onu stranu :)
<Mmike> a nist, cini se da cu u cakovec ipak danas
<ivoks> Molim vas da mi na punomoć napišete od kojeg su materijala privjesci,
<ivoks> pa joj... ko da ja znam od cega su
<Mmike> cek, to se mailas s tetkom? :)
<Mmike> ili pricate?
<lulz87> ajme meni kako je retardiran ms office, jel postoji neki portable libreoffica za windowse?
<ivoks> Mmike: mailam
<ivoks> i svaki put kad joj posaljem dokument, ona meni vrati mail u kojem pise hvala
<ivoks> i 50 linija overseas bla bla bla
<SilverSpace> lulz87: da postoji
<SilverSpace> lulz87: http://portableapps.com/news/2011-11-20_-_libreoffice_portable_3.4.4_released
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> misilm :)
<Mmike> kadmysqladmin dodje adminat postgres
<Mmike> to je uzas :)
<Mmike> root@ded803:/usr/local# wc -l /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_hba.conf     
<Mmike> 1255 /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_hba.conf
<Mmike> za svaku bazu za svakog usera on ima entry u tom fileu
<Mmike> za svaki stroj u clusteru
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi uspio sto s onom aplikacijom?
<Mmike> ivoks ne, ne radi. Mislim bas da odem sad u varazdin i da vidim s likom kako mu to tamo izgleda i da se dogovorimo
<Mmike> tj, ne sad, nego popodne
<Mmike> jer moram taj drekavi paket nosit u cakovec
<ivoks> radje ga nazovi prvo
<ivoks> jer nije bas da sjedi i ceka na nas :)
<lulz87> hvala SilverSpace 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel nam za giht smetaju palacinke s kremom od vanilije ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: neeeeeeeeee :)
<obruT> opkladio sam se (budala) da ih mogu pojest 10 komada pa me u ponedjeljak ceka obzderavanje
<SilverSpace> obruT: uspio sam skinuti 2i pol kg 
<SilverSpace> u mjesec dana 
<obruT> pa super, sve se moze kak se hoce
<obruT> a razdoblje je taman onako, nije previse
<obruT> ja sam od drugog mjeseca skinuo 10 kg i to oko 1kg mjesecno u prosjeku
<SilverSpace> nadam se da to necunatuci nazad preko blagdana
<obruT> i nisam gladovao, cak sam vise jeo nego inace :)
<obruT> samo malo pametnije
<SilverSpace> da tak i ja 
<SilverSpace> nisam nesto previse gladovao 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj si pametno obroke odredis
<SilverSpace> i zbacio kruh tj. na minimum ga sveo
<obruT> no sljedeci tjedan cu dobit pokoju kilu zahvaljujuci tim palacinkama :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 10km i nije nesto 
<SilverSpace> ako ne pece moja stara 1cm debele :)
<obruT> nisu debele, ali su dosta velike, i ima hrpa te kreme
<Mmike> oho, dosla prva xxx domena
<marko_> ima koga?
<Mmike> marko_, depends
<marko_> english or croatia_
<marko_> croatian?
<marko_> Mmike?
<SilverSpace> ?
<marko_> ok evo bas samna poslu i instalirao sam kolegi ubuntu 11.10 na stolno racunalo
<Mmike> marko_, as you please
<marko_> i sada se uopce nece bootat
<marko_> kad ubacim live cd ili bey njega ili gparted live...
<marko_> nemice od pocetnog ekrana...
<marko_> a sve je radilo normalno bilo prije instalacije
<marko_> nemogu cak ni u bios uci...
<marko_> ideje?
<SilverSpace> kak ne mozes u bios
<SilverSpace> to nema veze sa instalacijom
<Mmike> pa ak nemres u bios uci, onda imas problem s racunalom
<Mmike> da
<marko_> da ali je sve mogao prije instalacije ubuntua hehe...prvo sam gparted live cd bez problema pokrenuo pa onda ubuntu instalirao i restartao na kraju instalacije i sad nece apsolutno nista 
<marko_> bas mi je bed hehe
<SilverSpace> gle kvar se uvijek moze dogoditi i to nema veze sa instalacijom
<SilverSpace> ako ne mozes u bios
<SilverSpace> bios je zasebna stvar na racunalu
<Mmike> laptop, desktop?
<marko_> desktop
<SilverSpace> probaj onda sa reset bios ako mozes doo dzampera
<marko_> hmmm
<marko_> kako to iyvedem?
<marko_> izvedem?
<SilverSpace> trebas vidjeti koja je ploca i di je taj reset 
<SilverSpace> negdje blizu do baterije bi trebao biti
<marko_> ahaaa ok. idem ja onda s njim u servis
<marko_> hvala decki
<marko_> poz
<jelly> "zvao je novi administrator domene megapopust.hr, kaze da su se preselili i na novog hosting providera. Provjerit ce listu i pokusati maknuti nepostojece adrese iz mailing liste, pa ce se javiti na abuse."
<jelly> nije poanta da su nepostojece nego da saljete spam na adrese koje se za to nikad nisu prijavile, majstori
<jelly> s druge strane, mogu podesiti postfix da im veli "User unknown" :->
<ivoks> i ja sam dobio od njih
<ivoks> ne znam odakle im adresa, ali zanimljivo je da je tematika slicna onoj od kolektive
<ivoks> a i mailove dobijam na istu adresu na koju sam dobivao i kolektivu
<ivoks> i to otkako je kolektiva presla na drugu lokaciju/cms
<Mmike> I previously had pg_hba entries for 216.18.181.46, which is now
<Mmike> 209.239.173.58 for the IP "69.112.199.200".
<drj_cro> da mi je nac tog lika koj dila email adrese okolo da mu kosti malo preradi, bladi dobijem 20-30 spama dnevno
<Mmike> :) Kako ovo desifrirati? :)
<Mmike> ja ne
<Mmike> tj, poceo sam dobijat s megapopust.hr
<jelly> Mmike: kad ti nije mail hostan kod nas ;-)
<jelly> Mmike: ak je, javi da ih reblokiram
<Mmike> fly.srk.fer.hr
<Mmike> drugo je kod mene
<Mmike> al' zvao sam ih sad
<Mmike> i rekli su da ce maknuti
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjeti
<Mmike> nemoj nist za sad (na flyju)
<jelly> ah!
<jelly> gotovo
<jelly> sam da copy/pasteam popis njihovih IPjeva ;-)
<jelly> lol
<jelly> Dec  9 08:48:50 mx2 postfix/smtpd[5961]: F084C34196: client=pubmx.CARNet.hr[193.198.184.104]
<jelly> Dec  9 08:48:51 mx2 postfix/qmgr[24704]: F084C34196: from=<mega-popust@mega-popust.com>, size=357894, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<jelly> vidim da će neko dobit po piksi jer koristi CARNetove usluge za komercijalne svrhe
<Mmike> hihihi :)
<dodobas> hmm, ako hostas nesto na carnetu, sto je dobilo jednokratnu nagradu, smatra li se to komercjialnom djelatnoscu ?
<jelly> nagradu od koga
<jelly> ak je rektorova nagrada onda je ok ;-)
<dodobas> od ne profitne udruge
<dodobas> tipa, HULK :)
<dodobas> nagrada as in 'novac u djep'
<jelly> jesi usao u taj hosting sa ciljem da pokupis nagradu?
<dodobas> s ciljem natjecanja
<dodobas> onda valjda da...
<jelly> ha, ko zna
<dodobas> s tim da novac u djep moze znaciti i proslijedi dalje u dobrotvorne svrhe
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to nije zarada/dobit
<Mmike> prihodovo si od nagrade
<Mmike> rashodovo si u dobrotvorne svrhe
<Mmike> valjda :)
<dodobas> ili platim jelly-u 2-3 rucka u japanskom restoranu.... :)
<dodobas> opet sam rashodovo u dobrotvorne svrhe :)
<jelly> uf sirova riba mmm
<Mmike> e, kol'ko je postgres jednostavnije tjunati nego mysql
<Mmike> pa s ovim moras fakin doktor znanosti bit
<Mmike> SELECT content.*, (SELECT content_views.views FROM content_views WHERE content_views.content = content.record_num) as views FROM content WHERE enabled = 1 AND scheduled_date <= NOW() AND approved = 2 AND content.featured = 1 ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 3
<Mmike> \
<Mmike> nadri programeri
<SilverSpace> odjava i prijava usera duze traje nego sam reboot
<Mmike> ad serveri za porn dot com (mysqlovi) pisu oko 230 MB/sec, stalno :)
<obruT> bwahaha, kolega exportao nekakve blobove iz baze (u biti je tekst, migrira neke forume) na SUN/Slowarisu, importao na Intelu-u u drugi forum, dobio kineske znakove :) zbog endianessa :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> srecom iconv podrzava specificirano UTF16BE i UF16LE :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ides na tweetup
<Mmike> ne :/
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> radim cijeli dan, povracam pol dana, idem malo lec prije nego idem na koncert
<ivoks> 1:1
<ivoks> 1:2
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> 3:5
 * ivoks ide na san jose sharks vs vancouver canucks
<ivoks> i imat cu medjedov dres :)
<ivoks> buditi bolne uspomene na poraz od boston medjeda :D
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-10
<dodobas> elol
<ivoks> ovaj redmine je fora
<ivoks> al ruby jede ram, doslovno jede
<ivoks> nemam toliko rama na serveru :/
<jelly-home> kupi
<ivoks> pa razmisljam
<ivoks> druga opcija je da otkantam ovaj passanger modul
<ivoks> i stavim fcgi
<ivoks> ne treba mi mogucnost posluzivanje hrpe requesta
<ivoks> to ce ionako sve biti prek maila
<jelly-home> gledam uzeti 2GB za neku staru hw raid skatulju, a na ebayu nemres kupit jedan keks nego "lot of 28"
<ivoks> ovo je VPS sa 1GB
<ivoks> ma.. dodat cu mu jos jedan GB
<ivoks> 360MB 20$?
<ivoks> kaj su ludi
<ivoks> 20$ mjesecno
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme da se preselim na amazon ili rackspace
<ivoks> ili kolokacija
<dodobas> ivoks: a hetzner ?
<dodobas> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4
<ivoks> kaj je to, najam
<ivoks> dodobas: imas ti iskustva s njima?
<dodobas> jup... godina i par mjeseci... nikad problem
<ivoks> i uredno ti naplacuju pdv, iako nisi iz njemacke?
<dodobas> s tim da imam stariju verziju ovog... s 8gb rama i 750GB diska
<dodobas> 100mb/10Tb mjesecno
<dodobas> bez poreza... ispadne ~500€ godisnje...
<dodobas> PDV...
<dodobas> to kazes da kako nisi iz EU nemoras placati porez
<dodobas> pa ti umanje cijenu za 19% 
<ivoks> znaci, cijena je jos 19% manja
<dodobas> tj. ne moras njihov porez placati
<ivoks> pa nije lose, moram priznati, uopce nije lose
<dodobas> bude ~40tak €
<ivoks> a strojevi su ok?
<dodobas> imaju i fore tipa KVMoverIP i neki rescue system koji mozes bootati
<ivoks> root si na stroju?
<dodobas> da... dobijes hardver...
<ivoks> + Once-off Setup fee 149 €
<ivoks> pff
<dodobas> mozes ga cak ici videjti, ako si u blizini njihovog data centra
<dodobas> ivoks: pa da... one time
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq4
<ivoks> ovaj mene zanima
<dodobas> hmm, tog imamo
<jelly-home> a jeste probali server4u
<dodobas> cek, zasto ne ex ? destop proc ?
<dodobas> jelly-home: samo cuo za njih
<ivoks> dodobas: da, necu desktop cpu
<ivoks> i zelim 24/7 phone support
<ivoks> a ne da mi se, ko sad, desava da mi je lik iz DC-a u izraelu
<ivoks> i moram cekati da se vrati, jer nikog nije ostavio dezurnog
<ivoks> amater, mutavi :)
<dodobas> model name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         930  @ 2.80GHz
<dodobas> ivoks: linode ?
<ivoks> 1Tb = 7eura
<ivoks> dodobas: ne, high5
<jelly-home> dodobas: a to podrzava ECC memoriju?
<dodobas> ivoks: da ali je 10Tb free
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ni ne treba mi toliko :)
<jelly-home> da odgovorim sam sebi: ECC Memory Supported	No
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa nije xeon...
<jelly-home> to nije nikakav izgovor
<ivoks> iams xeone za 70 eura
<ivoks> sa 16GB RAM-a
<ivoks> i 6TB diskova
<ivoks> cak ni to nije lose... ~60 eura, bez poreza
<dodobas> ex6...
<dodobas> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex6
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> i imas 100gb backup space-a... preko ftp-a
<ivoks> linode 2gb je 80$
<ivoks> onak... neusporedivo
<ivoks> dodobas: jel se moze dobiti dva IP-a?
<ivoks> ah, moze
<dodobas> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/flexipack
<ivoks> 1 euro
<ivoks> brijem da cu odmah sad uzeti jedan stroj :)
<ivoks> i to ex6
<jelly-home> pa se ganttaj do jaja
<dodobas> ivoks: :)
<ivoks> Moreover, Hetzner Online was distinguished once again as best German hosting provider by the Association of German Internet Enterprises (eco) in 2011.
<jelly-home> po reviewovima, hetzner je malo skuplji od server4u ali ima bolji support
<jelly-home> al ovi pocinju sa ECC-om vec od $70, bez setup fee http://www.server4you.com/root-server/server-details.php?products=0
<ivoks> a di su oni?
<ivoks> isto njemacka
<ivoks> kak je onda jeftinij
<ivoks> 60 eura = Xeon i 16GB ECC, mirror od 3TB
<ivoks> pardon, cijena je identicna
<ivoks> al ponuda je neusporediva
<ivoks> hetzner nudi barem duplo jaci stroj
<ivoks> ah, ovo su dolari :D
<jelly-home> 69 usd = 51 eur
<jelly-home> i no setup fee
<jelly-home> razlika bi bila i veca da euro nije u klincu
<ivoks> ma idem sa hetznerom
<ivoks> ako ne budu dobri, lako promijenim :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa ako vec imas deal sa server4u, daj bar sredi jos neki popust :)
<jelly-home> pa nemam
<ivoks> jelly-home: jel imas iskustva s njima?
<jelly-home> jok
<jelly-home> samo sam citao ;-)
<ivoks> ok onda
<ivoks> hetzner
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> a po tome sto sam citao sa hetznerom ima manje problema 
<ivoks> dodobas: imas ti kakav account, da te spomenem?
<dodobas> hmm, pa imam username kod njih... ne znam sto ti tocno treba...
<ivoks> pa onda username
<ivoks> reci cu da si me ti uputio :)
<ivoks> il ak neces, ne moras
<dodobas> ma da necu...
<dodobas> imaju i live status http://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html
<dodobas> i uglavnom... uvijek bude hosting i managed server issues
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> pa mozda mi vec danas bude dostupan
<ivoks> s obzirom da nisam trazio nista custom
<ivoks> 1 x Root Server EX 6
<ivoks>      * Ubuntu 10.04 LTS minimal (English, 64 bit)
<dodobas> a neces 32bita :)
<ivoks> sta ce mi to
<ivoks> bas me zanima kako ce to raditi... linode je ok dok ti ne treba ozbiljan server
<dodobas> da, meni su cak i uz 'confirmation'. kopiranje osobne, trajalo punih 35min :D
<ivoks> dodobas: al danas je subota...
<dodobas> istina...
<jelly-home> ak ti ne trebaju io performanse, trebalo bi raditi vrlo fino
<dodobas> i da... nemoj se cuditi sto ne skidaju novac odmah...
<ivoks> If your order is a special configuration or if it is the first time you have placed an order, your order will be checked manually. This takes place during our office hours which are Mon - Fri 8.00 am - 6.00 pm.
<ivoks> bah... znaci ipak ponedjeljak
<dodobas> tipa, dobijes invoice.... pa prodje par dana
<ivoks> to je kalsika
<ivoks> klasika
<jelly-home> koliko treba koverti da dodje iz poste 10003 (glavne?) u postu 10110 (Tresnjevka, remiza) do stana, nagradno pitanje
<ivoks> 3 dana
<ivoks> ako koristis HP
<ivoks> ako koristis cityex i slicno, par minuta
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> damn you Harry Potter
<jelly-home> 12/9/2011 2:36:00 PM	CROATIA	ZAGREB 10003	Receive item at office of exchange (Inb)		
<jelly-home> 12/9/2011 4:19:00 PM	CROATIA	ZAGREB 10003	Send item to domestic location (Inb)	
<jelly-home> kad kod nas nema za konvertirati C14 uticnicu iz UPS-a u schuko
<ivoks> jelly-home: jos nije stiglo?
<ivoks> jelly-home: stiglo bi danas da postari rade... cekas ponedjeljak
<jelly-home> daleko je tresnjevka...
<ivoks> da si poslao prije 11h, mozda bi doslo jos u petak
<ivoks> to me podsjetilo
<ivoks> nisam platio overseasu jos :)
<jelly-home> poslao sam 1.12. iz hongkonga <g>
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> tak mi i treba
<ivoks> nakon sto sam narucio server, ruby je odlucio da mu ipak ne treba toliko rama :)
<jelly-home> digni dva rubyja
<MmikeDOMA> taj ruby je drek
<MmikeDOMA> super je raditi u njemu
<MmikeDOMA> al' je drek
<MmikeDOMA> btw, osto sam bez cvaraka :/
<MmikeDOMA> tak mi i treba kad idem van i pijem i onda spavam do sad
<MmikeDOMA> tuga pregolema
<MmikeDOMA> idem sad od muke na 'najbolji hamburger u zagrebu'
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: gdje je to ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> na folki negdje
<MmikeDOMA> pokusavam saznati upravo
<SilverSpace> ubija me juzina
<SilverSpace> danas
<MmikeDOMA> Ni manje ni više nego fast food, u bivšoj porti Tvornice žarulja (Folnegovićeva 10, catering Rougemarin).
<ivoks> ja idem po burek
<ivoks> nisam nis jeo satima
<ivoks> a ovaj index
<ivoks> 'Srpski dinar druga najbolja valua u Europi'
<ivoks> i onda pocnu sa:
<ivoks> Dinar je ove godine na vrijednosti dobio 2,7 posto, Å¡to je drugi najbolji rezultat, odmah iz moldavskog leja.
<ivoks> i kao, to je to :)
<ivoks> a inflacija 10%
<MmikeDOMA> bio neki tekst
<MmikeDOMA> esej
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem nac sad
<MmikeDOMA> gdje pise kako se rade vijesti
<MmikeDOMA> i zasto se tako rade
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> meni to najocitije bilo u Bugu kad su srali :)
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, picaju kako je Vista brza od XPa :)
<MmikeDOMA> pricaju
<MmikeDOMA> i imaju graf sa strane da to podkrijepe nekim crtezeom
<MmikeDOMA> i fakat, vidis dva 'stupa', Vista pri vrhu, XP pri dnu
<MmikeDOMA> al' onda vidis skalu sa strane koja pocinje na 9800 a zavrsava na 9900
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tuzba-im-se-obila-o-glavu-apple-u-kini-ne-smije-koristiti-ime-ipad/587711.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> lol lol :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste pratili ovo zadnje 'sudacko' uhicenje?
<ivoks> ja sam mislio kako se radi o sucima
<MmikeDOMA> nacuo nesto
<MmikeDOMA> hahahaah 
<MmikeDOMA> kao, 'pravim' sucima? :)
<ivoks> al se radi o tome je HNS i sudacka komisija od Hajduka trazila 100.000 eura za posteno sudjenje na proljece
<ivoks> kladim se da su Markovic i Mamic vec napustili Hrvatsku
<ivoks> to nije trazio neki sudac, ovo ono
<ivoks> trazili su ljudi koji su rasporedjivali suce po utakmicama
<ivoks> sto znaci da je HNS kriminalna organizacija i treba biti raspusten
<MmikeDOMA> Ako se dokaze, vjerojatno, da :)
<ivoks> pa nema tu dokazivanja
<ivoks> direktor hajduka je dao oznacene novcanice
<ivoks> tim ljudima
<ivoks> za tu namjenu
<ivoks> snimljeno sve
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> Your Hetzner server EX 6 IP.... is now active and may be accessed immediately via SSH2
<ivoks> fakat, odmah
<MmikeDOMA> hah, fakat
<MmikeDOMA> nisam citao
<MmikeDOMA> zgodno :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, url?
<ivoks> za sto?
<MmikeDOMA> za hecnere
<ivoks> 60 eura mjesecno za 16GB, 8 corova
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex6
<ivoks> i ipv6 dobijes :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa jebacki
<MmikeDOMA> gledam ovaj linode
<MmikeDOMA> kakvog to smisla sad ima
<ivoks> pa ja bas prelazim s linodea na ovo
<MmikeDOMA> tamo placam 40 dolara za gigu rama i 40 gigi diska i 400 gigi transfera
<ivoks> i ja... i nije mi giga dosta
<ivoks> i mislio sam uzeti ovaj od dva giga
<MmikeDOMA> a kad ono, ima 16! :)
<ivoks> al me pravi server sa 16 giga dodje jeftinije :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa da! :)
<ivoks> i 3TB prostora
<ivoks> u mirroru
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaze Markovic da on nema sa time nista 
<MmikeDOMA> 240 GBit Bandwidth
<MmikeDOMA> kaj to znaci?
<ivoks> to je link prema datacentru, brijem
<ivoks> link prema serveru je 100mbit
<MmikeDOMA> *There are no charges for overage. We will permanently restrict the connection speed to 10 MBit/s if more than 5,000 GB/month are used (the basis for calculation is for outgoing traffic only. Incoming and internal traffic is not calculated). 100 MBit/s speed can be optionally restored by committing to pay 6,90 € (incl. V
<ivoks> SilverSpace: boli me kita... dokazano je
<MmikeDOMA> 5000 GB mjesecno! :)
<MmikeDOMA> da tri porno sajta imam to bi dosta bilo :)
<ivoks> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<ivoks> Disk /dev/sda: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes
<ivoks> i nista nije virtualizirano
<MmikeDOMA> hdparm -I /dev/sda ?
<MmikeDOMA> tj, -i
<ivoks> ST33000650NS
<ivoks> seagate, enterprise
<MmikeDOMA> btw, gdisk, parted je los
<MmikeDOMA> parted nezna aligneat patricije kak spada
<MmikeDOMA> da, super :) nisu neka brzina diskovi, al' i neces imat gore high-volume OLTP kurac
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da cu se i ja maknuti s linodea nakon nove godine
<MmikeDOMA> nema smisla
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq12
<MmikeDOMA> to je ekvivalent onome sto na linodeu placam 40 dolara
<ivoks> s vise traffica
<MmikeDOMA> vise nego duplo jeftinije
<MmikeDOMA> Tja, posaljimo mail linodeu :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' znas nekoga tko koristi hercner vec?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: dodobas 
<MmikeDOMA> ok, ovo je single core na hecneru, a linode je 4core, al' svejedno
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, pa sta se ne hvalis, ti, mongoloidu! :)
<ivoks> ma ja uzeo pravi stroj
<MmikeDOMA> ma, e
<MmikeDOMA> i ja cu, velim
<MmikeDOMA> jer, pitao sam ove svoje porno-majstore dal' mogu imat kod njih server za manje para, pa mi je gazda rekao da bi to bilo grubo krsenje etike firme
<MmikeDOMA> reko, super ;)
<MmikeDOMA> idem
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> server mi se nalazi u DC15
<ivoks> a mail kaze da DC15 ima 24/7 phone support
<ivoks> ma :*
<MmikeDOMA> sad ih zovi i vidi dal' rade
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> nemas pojma koliko je bolji od linodea
<ivoks> mozes cijeli subnet naruciti
<dodobas> ivoks: :D
<ivoks> mislim da cu otvoriti ISP :D
<ivoks> i naplacivati VPSe po 10eura na mjesec :D
<dodobas> ivoks: ja sam u DC13 :)
<ivoks> 8MB/s mi je link
<ivoks> sasvim dovoljno za sad
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> This could lead (in the worst case) to a remotely exploitable root hole.
<ivoks> nego... pozdrav
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> zaboravio sam memorirati kanale :)
<ivoks> heh
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> imaju i svoj mirror
<ivoks> za ubuntu
<ivoks> KVM acceleration can be used
<ivoks> to je bonus :)
<ivoks> dobra obrada
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNujH7l6Dz0
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> online resize filesystema sa 0.5 na 1.5TB traje nesto duze nego sam ocekivao :)
<ivoks> gotovo
<dodobas> ivoks: inace... nisam probao, ali mozes dici neki rescue system pa onda instalirati sustav kako zelis...
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> mene vise zanima onaj vKVM
<ivoks> rescue sustav je debian, pa ce to dobro doci
<dodobas> hmm, vkvm... veri interesting
<SilverSpace> net.hr
<ivoks> SilverSpace: za malo
<ivoks> zamalo
 * MmikeDOMA bio na kartingu
<ivoks> i?
<ivoks> nije tak lagano kao i na igrci
<ivoks> ima volan? :)
<MmikeDOMA> :P :)
<MmikeDOMA> bolje mi je u spanskom
<MmikeDOMA> iako je zahtjevnija staza na velesajmu
<MmikeDOMA> al' u spanskom su  brzi zavoji
<MmikeDOMA> jedini fail ovdije je sto pustaju na stazu ekipu koja nikad nije vozila s ekipom koja je turbo dobra 
<MmikeDOMA> al' preporucam, za malo razonode, jako jako dobro :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuaVDhW2Zlo
<MmikeDOMA> preporucam stisati zvucnike :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-11
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ovo je postalo vec i smijesno :)
<ivoks> svi iphonei i gotovo svi ipadi se moraju prestati prodavati u EU :)
<drj_cro> skida se chrome lime pa da vidimo i to cudo vise
<dodobas> elol
<SilverSpace> j
<ivoks> dan
<MmikeRMRM> chrome lime?
<MmikeRMRM> sto je to?
<igcek> caw
<igcek> imam problem
<igcek> kad hocu mountat preko samba disk me uvijek pita za password, i sumljam da je to krivac zbog kojeg ne mogu mountat preko fstab-a
<igcek> password je svejedno kakav je, sta god napisem radi
<igcek> kad hocu mountat preko samba disk me uvijek pita za password, i sumljam da je to krivac zbog kojeg ne mogu mountat preko fstab-a
<igcek> ups
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> ako tako pristupas disku na windows racunalu, onda je to problem tamo.
<chaky> ako pristupas disku na linux racunalu preko windowsa, onda stavi u samba.conf security = share
<chaky> tj. smb.conf
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel fotkas stogod
<chaky> tu i tamo, flickr.com/photos/ncakelic
<igcek> bil se dalo na mojoj strani jednostavno skenslati prompt za password?
<igcek> ili mozda unotra nesto ubacit tek tako
<jelly-home> igcek: ako bilo koji password radi, ona stavi neki password u fstab mount opcije.  man mount.cifs
<chaky> moze se i u fstab staviti
<igcek> probo sam al ne radi, nes mu nije jasno
<jelly-home> igcek: kako tocno izgleda fstab redak koji si probao i sto tocno kaze?
<chaky> evo ovdje par primjera http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<igcek> http://pastebin.com/GmBXDnWL
<jelly-home> igcek: ispravna naredba bi bila samo "sudo mount /mnt/MrezniDisk"
<igcek> aha, imal koja druga varjanta ta se fstab restarta pored restarta cijelog kompjutera?
<jelly-home> "mount -a"
<jelly-home> (kao root)
<SilverSpace> zastto u mnt 
<jelly-home> zasto ne
<igcek> odoh probat restartat komp
<jelly-home> remote je i mounta se
<SilverSpace> bolje u media
<jelly-home> /media je za lokalno spojene hot-plug stvari
<jelly-home> stickove, kartice, eSATA i slicno sranje
<igcek> ej tenks decki, radi
<igcek> izgleda da je falil ovaj _netdev
<ivoks> bolje u media
<ivoks> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#MEDIAMOUNTPOINT
<ivoks> Although the use of subdirectories in /mnt as a mount point has recently been common, it conflicts with a much older tradition of using /mnt directly as a temporary mount point.
<ivoks> osim toga, ono sto je u /media, rezultira i ikonicom na desktopu
<ivoks> za razliku od /mnt
<SilverSpace> http://live.learnfree.eu/
<SilverSpace> eto znao sam da je bolje :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je objasnjenje za removable media mountpointe
<jelly-home> share na LAN-u u fstabu nije privremenog tipa
<ivoks> ako je u fstab, diskutabilno je je li privremeno
<jelly-home> i zato nije za /media
<ivoks> ako mene pitas, FHS bas i nema jednoznacno objasnjenje za network sharove
<ivoks> ali nije ni za /mnt, jer je /mnt mount point
<jelly-home> bio
<ivoks> jos uvijek je :D
<jelly-home> da, ako je kod tebe 1995
<ivoks>  /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
<jelly-home> i sto kad zelis privremeno mountati vise od jednog fsa?
<ivoks> rekoh
<ivoks> 15:15 < ivoks> ako mene pitas, FHS bas i nema jednoznacno objasnjenje za network sharove
<jelly-home> taj opis neam smisla ni svrhe
<ivoks> isto je i sa web stranicama
<jelly-home> bolje /mnt gledati kao direktorij pa si miran
<ivoks> idu li u /var/www ili u /srv
<jelly-home> ka bi autofs radio kak spada, mogao bi koristiti /net/fstype/hostname/mountpoint
<ivoks> zbrda-zdola napravljen PDF: http://www.init.hr/dev/grafs.pdf
<ivoks> odnos Linodea i ovo H..nesto
<ivoks> korunic me navukao da to napravim jer tvrdi da Linode daje vise IOPSa nego hardware
<igcek> taj aumount, to vjerovatno ima neku svoju mtab tabelu...
<igcek> znatel di je?
<jelly-home> hercner
<jelly-home> ivoks: s obzirom na to koliko se VMova moze nadrobiti na host, i koliko su jeftini i napredni CPU i memorija, storage je daleko najbitniji bottleneck sa virtualcima
<jelly-home> (i najlakse ga je zaboraviti)
<ivoks> ma sve znam
<jelly-home> uvijek ima majstora kojima je smijesno dati $20k ili $100k za 15TB storagea, kad on moze kupiti 5-6 3TB diskova i ima "isto"
<ivoks> NDA :)
<ivoks> a mogao bi toliko toga ispricati :D
<ivoks> mozda za koju godinu... ;)
<jelly-home> ne moras
<SilverSpace> kaj velite na mogucu zabranu prodaje apple uredaja u njemackoj
<ivoks> u EU
<ivoks> i ne svih
<jelly-home> meni je to na /ignore
<ivoks> vec samo onih koji koriste 3G
<ivoks> velim ono kaj sam i napisao 'tko se maca laca, od maca i pogiba'
<SilverSpace> sve im se vraca
<jelly-home> tko se maca laca, lakukaracha
<ivoks> U razdoblju od sljedeća dva tjedna Nokia i Microsoft će izdavati nadogradnje za Lumiu 800 u zemljama gdje je smartphone dostupan
<ivoks> nadam se da nece zavrsiti kao zadnji OTA update za windows phone
<jelly-home> jedino treba reci o appleu, a to je da jedini imaju pristojno testirane update za vlastite uredjaje
<jelly-home> i ne pustaju telkoima da nadrobe smetje gore
<jelly-home> i imaju update do 2 generacije unatrag, iOS 5 radi na 3GS 
<ivoks> da, velika je prednost sto imaju samo jedan uredjaj
<ivoks> ostali su si zakomplicirali zivot
<jelly-home> sad imaju 5-6 uredjaja, raznih generacija
<ivoks> da, ali vise manje su isti
<ivoks> imaju nadogradnje
<ivoks> dok ovi izbace vise uredjaja iste generacije
<ivoks> sa razlicitim hardverom
<jelly-home> sami su si krivi
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> google bi tu mogao napraviti vise
<ivoks> sa svojim nexusima
<ivoks> vise to brendirati i gurati kao svoje
<jelly-home> jebes 5 razlicitih Samsunga ak si svi bagavi na neki nacin
<ivoks> bas sam sinoc imao visesatni razgovor s nekim apple fanatikom
<ivoks> na kraju je sam dosao do zakljucka kako je svoj zivot prilagodio svojem telefonu
<ivoks> jeb... me pas, to su njegove rijeci
<jelly-home> nije problem promijeniti navike ako ce ti u konacnici to ustediti zivce
<ivoks> nokia nije ispunjavala njegove potrebe, ali je svoj zivot prilagodio mogucnostima drugog telefona
<SilverSpace> pa
<ivoks> zakon
<SilverSpace> ne mozes drugacije nego se prilagoditi
<ivoks> super+m u2 enter
<ivoks> i eto, svira u2
<ivoks> danas dovrsavam seljenje sa linodea na hertzner
<jelly-home> pornjava http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfxzGEvXy7w&hd=1
<ivoks> e pa dakle
<ivoks> ovaj pornic me natjerao da se poigram svojim aparatom za kavu
<ivoks> tocnije, mlijekom i parom :)
<ivoks> nije opce bilo lsoe :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> http://www.bikemyday.com/2011/12/08/gdje-je-nestao-bicikl/
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> valjda sam jedini tulac koji je sad u uredu
<SilverSpace> myunity tweak 
<Neuromanc> kakav je ovo samsung fit kod teleta?
<jelly-home> muu
<ivoks> tranzicija zavrsena... fiju
<ivoks> samsung fit
<ivoks> mislim da sam takvog uzeo za decka koji radi za mene
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<ivoks> nokia n9 najskuplji telefon
<ivoks> a rekli da sustav umire 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/mobiteli/motorola-flipout/d218/
<ivoks> da vidimo tko ce netsplitat :)
<sale> nazalost, ja :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kak sam ljut na ovu nokiu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-03
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> yelok
<weshmashian> o/
<hbogner> o jebem ti izmisljanje brojeva
<hbogner> trebam izracunati izlazne parametre bez ulaznih
<weshmashian> 2
<weshmashian> ah, ne to izmisljanje
<hbogner> i sad nagadjam ulazne i moram smislit vise verzija
<hbogner> da bi izlazni bili prihvatljivi
<hbogner> tj da se uspored ei vide koji su najbilji
<hbogner> fuuj
<hbogner> weshmashian, hvala na pomoci :D
<weshmashian> np :D
<dodobas> ahh ne :/
<dodobas> ne odrzava se vise gtk tema na koju sam navikao
<ivoks> chaky: jesam
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | VAZNA obavijest: tokom subote i nedjelje, 8. i 9. 12, ubuntu-hr posluzitelj nece raditi - hr.[archive|releases].ubuntu.com ce biti privremeno preusmjereno negdje drugdje
<ivoks> mirror je vec preusmjeren
<ivoks> samo treba pricekati DNS cache
<ivoks> direktor jedne medjunarodne banke je rekao kako su prijevare korisnika koji koriste mobitel za bankarstvo toliko skupe da bi im oni radje dali besplatno mobitel ako bi se taj problem rijesio
<ivoks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/google-tasks-sync/
<ivoks> ! zakon
<vileni> omg, dali su 10/10 za wrc3 u bugu
<weshmashian> nekak je tiho cim nema mmiketa da se bitcha oko necega
<api984> weshmashian, hehe
<jelly> koliko bi se moglo dobiti za stari Acer Aspire One A110 netbook; 8.9", 512MB, 10GB grozno sporog ssda
<api984> jelly, 1 kn ! :D
<jelly> eh, onda ide u otpad
<api984> sta ce biti jojs kakve linux konferencije u nas ? :D
<Hrki> jel koristi tko pbz net banking i dali ima probleme sa java appletom
<Hrki> uporno mi baca gresku
<api984> downgrade jave na erziju koju su napisali i isključi CACHE u configu
<api984> čak disable CACHE-a pomogne
<Hrki> ma katastrofa
<Hrki> Ukoliko vam se kod prijave javlja poruka "Applet nije učitan",
<Hrki> potrebno je instalirati najnoviju verziju Jave sa stranice: www.java.com
<Hrki> imam najnoviju verziju
<api984> Hrki, cache delnuo (temporary files) od jave?
<api984> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYU16fAQsAI
<datase> api984: Title: GIRLFRIEND MAKES SAND-wich PRANK, Views: 1888915, Rating: 98.399268%
<igustin> Hrki: to je poznati bug Jave 7 koji se manifestira na raznim webovima
<igustin> Hrki: stavi raniju verziju i vjerojatno će sve biti OK, kao što kaže api984
<hbogner> arhitektonski projekt 8-16 tisuca kn, a geodetski snimak 3 tisuce
<hbogner> kako smo propali
<obruT> hbogner: jucer te se sjetih... naletih na neki interview s frajerom koji se bavim mapiranjem/snimanjem iz balon
<obruT> a
<hbogner> imas link?
<hbogner> ajde3 ljepo da si me se sjetio :D
<obruT> hbogner: mislio sam pejstat link tu na kanal pa sam shvatio da je prekasno :)
<dodobas> hbogner: da tako je to... meni treba 20kkn
<obruT> jebiga, sad ce mi biti tesko to iskopati... uglavnom jedan od show-ova na revision3.com
<obruT> a toga ima tonu
<hbogner> obruT, ima i dodobas balon, al ga jos nije koristio afaik
<hbogner> dodobas, za kaj ti treba 20kkn?
<dodobas> za legalizaciju
<dodobas> tako sam otprilike racunao
<hbogner> sn8imi sam pa ustedi nesto lover
<hbogner> *love
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> SilverSpace !
<hbogner> dodobas, veljun?
<dodobas> ma... mogu i srusit sam.. a gradjeno 1968-69
<dodobas> mislim taman na onoj granici :)
<hbogner> ajoj :D
<hbogner> nadji 2 babe koje ce posvjedocit da je 67 :D
<dodobas> ma sve mrtvo... :)
<dodobas> no mislim da ima negdje u dokumentaciji...
<hbogner> a vidi kaj imas, mozda nesto uspijes
<obruT> ak ne znate sto bi s rpi :) http://blog.makezine.com/2012/11/27/mini-rpi-mame-cabinet/
<dodobas> jel probao tko ZODB ?
<obruT> dodobas: ja nit probo nit cuo za to do sada
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-04
<hbogner> jutro
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> o/
<weshmashian> \ö/
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> vecer
<weshmashian> i tak mene kolega nadobudno krenuo ucit konvertiranje decimalnog broja u binary i hex...
<ivoks> di je onaj windozas kad ga trebas
<ivoks> kak win7 reci da zapamti username/password za cifs server
<ivoks> koji mutavi sustav, issati
<hbogner> ivoks, cekaj win8 :D
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/5992921
<hbogner> ovo treba napravit
<hbogner> i to stvarno
<weshmashian> ivoks: u credentials manageru
<weshmashian> ivoks: control panel, user accounts and family safety
<hbogner> zalosnio je koliko puta se nemozes sparkirati jer je netko zauzeo 2 mjesta
<ivoks> weshmashian: ne bas
<ivoks> zaboravi nakon reboota
<ivoks> i, uz to, ne znam povezati hostname i IP
<ivoks> pa moras username upisati i za hostname i za ip
<ivoks> i svejedno ne radi nakon reboota
<ivoks> jedino sto sam skuzio je map network drive
<ivoks> to radi :)
<weshmashian> da, to za hostname i ip stoji, blesavo je
<weshmashian> i da, zna nekad zaboravit nakon reboota :)
<weshmashian> ukratko, jest blesavo
<igcek> caw decki
<igcek> ak imam komp sa 3 HD, jedan je root... drugi je mountan u folder recio /home/joe/don a treceg bi htio mountati u /hoe/joe/don/movies
<igcek> to bi moralo radit?
<jelly> jašta
<hbogner> igcek, najednostavnije editirati fstab
<hbogner> i sve radi
<igcek> bas to... al kad ocu nesto gor snimit mi javi da nema prostora...
<igcek> ko da nije mountan...
<igcek> sa druge strane mi df -h javi da jeste
<jelly> ako idu jedan ispod drugog, moraju se montirati ispravnim redoslijedom
<igcek> pa u ntfs je prvo onaj vise napisan onda onaj nize
<igcek> znaci redosljed bi mogo biti kul?
<igcek> cudno mi je, jer linux registrira ko da je skupnog slobodnog prostora ko i prije
<hbogner> jesi mountao?
<hbogner> :D
<igcek> da
<igcek> sa komandom mount mi napise da je mountan
<igcek> al ak ocu nesto kopirati gore nejde, jer nema prostora?
<hbogner> read only mozda
<igcek> nije to fora, imo sam mountano na drugi komp ko lokalni drive pa je javljo da nema prostora... sad nesto kopira... 
<igcek> mozda proradi? vjerovatno je bilo treba restartati komp na kojeg je mauntano
<pale3> :/quit
<jelly> jos si tu, pale3 
<stemd> pitanjce: imam 64bitnu ubuntu kantu, koliko sam primijetio do 1204 nije bio uopće problem imati 32 i 64bitne libove istovremeno (crosskompjaliranje itd)
<stemd> sad me na 1210 zeza ako želim s apt-get staviti 32bitni SO
<ivoks> kak te zeza? i kako pokusavas instalirati?
<stemd> zeza=želi deinstalirati 64bitni lib
<ivoks> sto je so?
<stemd> shared objects
<ivoks> ah, so library
<stemd> :)
<ivoks> kako ga instaliras?
<stemd> iz synaptica, ali to bi trebali biti identično sa apt-get install ime_paketa
<jelly> stemd: koji so (odn. koji paket) i u koju svrhu?
<stemd> -lpanel-applet-4
<ivoks> ne znam moze li se u synapticu reci da instalira 32 bitnu verziju
<stemd> odnosno libpanel-applet-4:386
<ivoks> s apt-get se to radi 'apt-get install paket:i386
<stemd> može
<jelly> dakle treba ti 32bitni -dev paket ako ti treba za kompajliranje
<stemd> i to je radilo do 1210 kak Bog zapovijeda
<stemd> ali sad je izgleda strgano
<jelly> mozda su preuzeli strgane multiarch pakete iz Debiana 
<ivoks> koji paket?
<ivoks> -dev paketi bi trebali biti neovisni o arhitekturi
<jelly> ivoks: um, ne
<ivoks> hm.. da, imas pravo
<stemd> mali flood: ~# apt-get install libpanel-applet-4-0:386
<stemd> Reading package lists... Done
<stemd> Building dependency tree       
<stemd> Reading state information... Done
<stemd> E: Unable to locate package libpanel-applet-4-0
<ivoks> i386
<stemd> to radi isto Å¡to i synaptic:
<stemd> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<stemd>   gir1.2-panelapplet-4.0 gnome-applets gnome-panel gnome-session-fallback indicator-applet-complete libpanel-applet-4-0 libpanel-applet-4-dev
<stemd> probat ću stavit samo dev pakete
<ivoks> ne mozes samo -dev
<ivoks> -dev ovisi o binaryu
<stemd> nope, isti shit
<stemd> to sam si i mislio, ali uvijek probam sve prije nego odustanem :)
<stemd> zanimljivo
<stemd> radi tko od vas crosscompiling na jednoj kanti?
<stemd> 32 i 64 bit targete?
<ivoks> zasto ne koristis pbuilder za to?
<stemd> zato jer sam htio jednostavno
<ivoks> ovo je cini se bug u specificnom paketu
<stemd> :)
<stemd> i zato što ne želim (još) slagati paket, nego samo kompajlirat za 2 targeta, koja imam pod stolom, jer 64bitni ima 8 jezgri proc, a 32bitni ima 2 jezgre proc :)
<stemd> izbjegavam overkill 
<jelly> pbuilder je (dugorocno) jednostavan :-)
<jelly> ak je sam za tebe doma mozes slozit fiksni 32bitni chroot
<ivoks> ja koristim pbuilder
<ivoks> i jos ktome u VM-u
<stemd> neke upute za pbuilder?
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<stemd> thx
<ivoks> cisce je
<ivoks> neces slucajno ukomplajlirati nesto sto imas na sustavu, a nisi ni znao
<ivoks> iliti polinkati
<stemd> misliš neki SO?
<stemd> yup
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i jos mozes imati razlicite driste
<ivoks> distre
<ivoks> gdje su distre debian i ubuntu :)
<ivoks> i sve verzije istih
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/Pbuilder
<ivoks> skrecno, pojednostavljeno
<ivoks> skraceno
<ivoks> koji k mi je danas
<stemd> mene tipkovnica uvijek zeza :)
<stemd> tipkam ko da sam disleksičan :D
<stemd> kemijska mi nikad nije bila disleksična :P
<ivoks> meni je postala otkako tipkam po tipkovnici
<ivoks> danas sam prvi put uspio odvoziti kak spada
<ivoks> zagreb -> zadar sa jumbo jetom
<ivoks> sve, paljenje aviona, taksiranje u zagrebu, letenje do zadra po ruti
<stemd> da?
<ivoks> slijetanje vizualnom metodom i taksiranje u zadru
<ivoks> nije bilo bas udobno slijetanje, ali ajde... :)
<ivoks> zadar nema ILS pristup :/ i malo je runway kratak za 747
<obruT> pih, nije to nist, ja se danas isprdio u uredu nakon sto je kolega otisao, a taman je dolazila nova rukovoditeljica u obilazak ureda :P
<stemd> obruT :D
<ivoks> mora se doci s jako malom brzinom i baciti ga u stall prije slijetanja
<ivoks> obruT: :DD
<obruT> valjda se uspjelo bar malo izluftat...
<obruT> na licu nije odavala dojam gusenja...
<obruT> nist, odo se bavit nekim aktivnostima...
<stemd> obruT, sve ovisi jel su u pitanju bile češnjofke, grah ili samo obične lignje s češnjakom :D
<stemd> "pbuilder create" rabi gcc 4.6 izgleda
<ivoks> koristi ono iz distribucije
<ivoks> sve se moze konfigurirati
<ivoks> pbuidler koristi chroot od debiana ili ubuntua, koje god verzije odaberes
<ivoks> napravi bootstrap
<ivoks> i onda koristi ono sto je u toj distribuciji/verziji default
<ivoks> ako hoces buildat za 12.04, napravi chroot za 12.04
<ivoks> ako hoces za 6.06, napravi za 6.06 :)
<jelly> gcc 3.3 je bio najbolji
<stemd> kad sam kompajlirao za ARM nisam se igrao s pbuilderom
<stemd> makar, nije to loša ideja, jer trebat će mi paketi kasnije
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> nisam pazio
<ivoks> pomanjkanje tlaka na vecem visinama :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> let zagreb -> austin -> denver -> zagreb je jeftinije nego zagreb -> austin -> zagreb
<ivoks> i to 20% jeftinije :D
<rsedak> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-05
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> frend je linkao na fejsu: http://information2share.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/list-of-worthwhile-dos-games.jpg
<hbogner> dobra stara vremena :D
<vileni> da
<vileni> bolje nego vecina danasnjih :)
<weshmashian> hm, sad bi si najradje skinuo par njih i igro se :)
<hbogner> dosbox i ožezi
<hbogner> ja skinuo civilization pa znam ponekad, istina nisma vec godinu dana, ali 
<weshmashian> je, brijem da mi nije pametno to delat na poslu :)
<obruT> ima vec dosta tih igara za skinut s abandonware sajtova...
<obruT> nadje se gore i opis/screenshot cak i manual za igru
<hbogner> obruT, ima, tamo sam i skidao
<hbogner> i imaju bolju radnju od danasnjim
<vileni> nexus 4 nema removable battery
<vileni> wtf
<ivoks> niti jedan nexus nema
<ivoks> ni sd kartice
<vileni> za sd znam
<vileni> ali ovo me malo iznenadilo
<jelly-home> ak si već tip koji kupuje novi uređaj, za 2 godine ga ionako zamijeniš za noviji i baterija je problem idućeg vlasnika
<dodobas> yelkoko
<vileni> jelly-home: ali izostaje opcija da stavis jacu/vecu bateriju :)
<vileni> a i obicno kupujem model star godinu,dvije :)
<ivoks> ne kuzim koji je problem s tim baterijama danas
<ivoks> buraz kuka kako mu je baterija slaba, da ne izdrzi vise od jednog dana
<ivoks> a cijeli dan sjedi kraj uticnice
<vileni> jedan dan je dosta
<ivoks> da, ne mozes uzeti mob u planine bez akumulatora vise, al ajde...
<ivoks> nisu svi obruT :)
<vileni> u planine uzmes staru nokiju :)
<vileni> tj, ja kad idem u planine onda mob u airplane mode
<vileni> traje po 3-4 dana tako :)
<ivoks> al sta ce ti onda
<ivoks> onda nije mob, vec gps :)
<vileni> tocno :)
<hbogner> o da ukljuci gps pa nece trajt 3-4 dana nego 3-4 sata
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> ides u planinu da se maknes od mobitela i maila i interneta :)
<hbogner> ak ides u planinu a trebas gps onda uzimas gps a ne mobitel
<vileni> a gps palis samo ako se izgubis :)
<hbogner> vileni, ili ako zelis donirati svoju rutu za crtanje na karti :D
<vileni> to da imam bas gps zasebno mozda i bi :)
<ivoks> Mi Slovenci smo ljudi
<ivoks> "To rade da bi preživjeli. Da prežive u Sloveniji koja je trebala postati nova Švicarska."
<ivoks> ah, i njima je netko prodao pricu da ce biti nova Svicarska
<calmpitbull> pitanje: stavio sam addon domain da je main domain. Al sada kada idem u trazilicu ispadne da je to jos uvijek index of stare main domene. Znam da ima veze sa google cache, osim ako se varam :) no kako da sredim da je moja nova main domena odmah vidljiva a da nije indexof stara main domena..
<jelly> vileni: ako postoji trziste, bit ce i nadostuk baterija kao za iPhone
<SilverSpace> dobar dan nakon par dan opet ovdje
<SilverSpace> nakon koristenja tjedan dana novog androida fakat ne vidim razlog za root
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa đes bijo ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: viroza me strgala
<weshmashian> jes iso onda raspi trgat dalje? :)
<weshmashian> jesi*
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nisam nist trgao :)
<weshmashian> obruT: lazes! :)
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislis na onaj link sto sam slao ili ?
<SilverSpace> koji link nism u toku  :)
<SilverSpace> izgubljen u svemiru
<obruT> baci pogled :) http://blog.makezine.com/2012/11/27/mini-rpi-mame-cabinet/
<SilverSpace> lol ludo 
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva stranica
<SilverSpace> ja sad sest mjeseci ne kupujem nista jer sam uzeo ipad mini
<vileni> SilverSpace: kud bas ipad mini? :)
<jelly> nije prevelik, a ima dobar os i aplikacije
<vileni> meni bi nexus7 ipak prevagnuo, jer je jeftiniji, bolji os a rekao bih i bolje aplikacije :) plus veca rezolucija
<jelly> mmhmm
<vileni> za ios je plus brzina naravno :)
<jelly> iOS ima puno vise aplikacija za sve i svasta
<vileni> pa neznam, imas koji konkretni primjer?
<vileni> nesto sto ima na ios ili da je znacajno bolje
<jelly> nemam konkretni jer nemam uređaj
<vileni> nemam ni ja vec neko vrijeme pa neznam sigurno, ali mislim da vise nije tolika razlika
<jelly> vidio sam neke aplikacije za Jiru i taskove koje su jednostavno kvalitetnije i dorađene od klonova
<jelly> hrpa aplikacija izađ€ prvo ili jedino za iOS
<vileni> jos uvijek se zale na nepostojanje necega poput wifi analyzer za iphone :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: a gle ne pitam se samo ja 
<SilverSpace> ja bi nexus
<vileni> SilverSpace: to je vec druga stvar :)
<SilverSpace> kuzis netjak je naviko na iPod touch 
<SilverSpace> i sad mu je fora kamera a nexus je nema
<vileni> prednja, straznja?
<SilverSpace> straznja
<vileni> heh :) to mi uvijek blesavo izgledalo kad su ljudi fotkali sa ipadom
<vileni> ali dobro, ako je vec pri ruci
<SilverSpace> da malo glupo izgleda
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da je mini taman 
<SilverSpace> 10" mi je malo prtezak u rukama
<vileni> ja bi neki tablet primarno za coffee table :)
<vileni> malo prosurfas, procitas neki pdf, daljinski za xbmc i to :)
<SilverSpace> mene na mini xbmc zajebava
<SilverSpace> cim pokrenem film srusi se i tako dugo dog ne ugasim film ovaj app se neda pokrenuti
<SilverSpace> evo ti sad na FB pa se ti hvali kakvu makinu imas i kaj radis
<jelly> vileni: mozda njima wifi analyzer uopce ne treba ;-)
<vileni> jelly: pa mozda :) ali recimo SilverSpace mi se cini kao osoba kojoj treba to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> trazim exchange admina da mi posalje zapis mailova
<ivoks> lik mi posalje screenshot
<ivoks> u kojem se tablica 'sender address' ne vidi
<ivoks> s/tablica/stupac
<SilverSpace> fino nisam si napravio Backup SMS aaaaa aaaa vratio stari telefon na zirooo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ili nezna ili paranojik
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nije paranoican
<ivoks> jer nije izbacio tu tablicu
<ivoks> vec se ne vidi do kraja na screenshotu
<ivoks> ono, skupio ju je
<ivoks> pa vidis samo pocetak
<ivoks> 4 keksa, svaki 512MB
<ivoks> ovisno o rasporedu na ploci, vidi se 160, 192, 256 ili 1024MB :)
<ivoks> i u svim kombinacijama, osim 256MB, sustav je nestabilan
<obruT> jao kako me nervira kad imas api koji sve super to lijepo za tebe napravi, generira se proxy, sve automatski, ono, u dvije linije koda napises sve sto zelis.... a onda osnovnu jebenu stvar ne mozes napravit :P pa u 3pm koji genijalac je to tako smislio
<obruT> cistacice jurisaju s usisavacem... vrijeme je za nestanak...
<api984> obruT, jos malo pa doma a?
<jelly-home> ovog nema za android: http://www.rexbox.co.uk/epicwin/
<jelly-home> (još)
<StephenS> nema nema
<jelly-home> o.O "Chuck Norris priznao u intervjuu tko ga je i kako prebio"
<Vjetar> Å¡to prvo, Assassins Creed 3 ili Far Cry 3?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-06
<weshmashian> \ő
<ivoks> note2 ima multiwindow
<vileni> multiwindow?
<ivoks> dva prozora u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> dvije aplikacije
<vileni> mislim da to imaju jos neki
<vileni> ali fora stvar na note jer ima ogromni ekran i dobru rezoluciju :)
<vileni> uopce ne kuzim kako intel odlucuje sto ce u koji proc staviti
<vileni> sporiji i jeftiniji 3770s ima vt-d, a 3770k nema
<jelly> za VT-d ti treba i support na chipsetu/ploci i u biousu
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/pretplata-za-televiziju-ovisit-ce-o-visini-place
<vileni> porez na boravak u hr
<ivoks> takve stvari bi se trebale financirati iz proracuna
<ivoks> to bi znacilo nesto veci porez, da, ali 'zasebna naknada za hrt' je smijesna
<vileni> ma najbolja stvar je sto po ovom nema veze jel ti posjedujes ista ili ne
<ivoks> pa i ne bi trebalo imati veze
<vileni> jednostavno placas to sto uzivs u tim frekvencijama
<ivoks> ne, i oni koji nemaju TV dobiju informacije od TV-a
<ivoks> HRT bio trebao biti kvalitetna javna televizija, a nadam se da ce postati u buducnosti
<ivoks> bez reklama, cisto informacije i kulturno obrazovni sadrzaj
<ivoks> filmove, sultane i severine bi trebali nositi komercijalni programi
<vileni> niti ce biti kvalitetan, niti u sluzbi javnosti
<ivoks> eh, trebao bi biti
<ivoks> sigurno nece postati kvalitetan prije nego ce dobiti sredstva
<vileni> pa da nema reklama barem, to bi bilo super
<vileni> ovako ims i reklame
<vileni> a i pretplata ne ide direktno hrt-u
<ivoks> pa kazem
<ivoks> pretplatu treba ukinuti
<ivoks> odnosno, ukomponirati u porez
<vileni> pa neka ju placaju oni koji gledaju tv
<ivoks> kao sto nemas 'doprinos za izgradnju skola', tako nema smisla ni doprinos za hrt
<ivoks> ne, svi placaju
<ivoks> placas osnovne skole koje ne koristis, jel tako
<vileni> to bi platio duplo vise nego hrt
<ivoks> a od HRT-a svi dobiju informacije
<vileni> i nebi prigovorio
<ivoks> gledali ili negledali tv
<ivoks> nije HRT samo par voditelja i kamerman
<vileni> nije, ima i gomila jebivjetara koji nista ne rade a dosli su po rodbinskim vezama
<ivoks> eh, slazem se da ima
<vileni> i ovo da svi dobivaju informacije od njih ne drzi bas vodu
<ivoks> ali to treba rjesavati na drugi nacin, a ne unistavanjem HRT-a
<ivoks> vileni: HRT je nesto poput HINA-e
<ivoks> kada bi HRT koristio samo informacije od HINA-e, onda bi se slozio da ne trebaju placati svi
<vileni> pa nitko ne kaze da ih treba unistiti, ali kad vec zaradjuju reklamama, i drzava ih financira za propagandu, zasto im moraju placati ljudi koji ne gledaju?
<ivoks> ali HRT ima svoje istrazitelje i sami generiraju vijesti
<ivoks> vileni: HRT se ne financira od reklama
<jelly> onda neka fino razdvoje javnu tv i komercijalni dio
<vileni> ivoks: pustaju ih cisto da nude isto sto i druge mreze?
<ivoks> vileni: ne, vecina njihove zarade je iz pretplate
<ivoks> vileni: za razliku od nove i rtla, hrt radi komercijalno neisplativ sadrzaj
<jelly> BBC ne reže sadržaj reklamama
<vileni> pa cemu onda toliko reklama? i kamo ide novac od njih ako ne njima?
<ivoks> jelly: bbc nije javna televizija
<vileni> imaju i reklame, i drzavu iza njih, dok konkurencija nema
<ivoks> vileni: kolicina reklama na HRT-u je ogranicena
<ivoks> vileni: i koliko ce ih biti doslovno diktiraju komercijalne televizije
<ivoks> Nova i RTL odlucuju koliko ce biti reklama na HRT-u
<ivoks> prouci zakon o HRT-u
<ivoks> postoji tijelo koje odredjuje koliko reklama HRT smije prikazati
<ivoks> i to je odredjeni postotak u odnosu na komercijalne televizije
<vileni> ne zanima me zakon o hrt, zanima me zasto osobe koje uopce ne posjeduju uredjaje niti gledaju tv po novom zakonu moraju placati taj porez
<jelly> ivoks: tim gore
<ivoks> vileni: iz istog razloga zasto i osobe koje ne idu u skolu placaju izgradnju skola
<vileni> skole su javno dobro, hrt nije
<ivoks> je, hrt je javno dobro
<vileni> ma kome
<ivoks> svima
<vileni> meni nije
<vileni> i ima jos takvih
<ivoks> drzava je vlasnik, isto kao sto je i vlasnik skole
<ivoks> drzava upravlja, isto kao sto upravlja skolama
<vileni> tv kao takav vidim jednom mjesecno kad dodjem doma prespavati
<ivoks> i svi problemi koji postoje na HRT-u, postoje i u skolama
<jelly> ivoks: ak ovo nije ekvivalent javnog medija ... http://www.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/insidethebbc/whoweare/publicpurposes/
<vileni> i onda ga ne gledam
<ivoks> vileni: a koliko si puta istao u osnovnu skolu u gospicu?
<vileni> ivoks: nisam u osnovnoj bio 15+ godina, ali dijete ce mi ici u osnovnu
<vileni> i nemam problema s tim da placam za izgradnju toga
<ivoks> vileni: u onu u gospicu?
<vileni> ali postoji velika sansa da dijete nece gledati tv
<ivoks> (jer tvoj novac gradi skole po cijeloj HR, ne samo u tvom kvartu)
<vileni> pa neka gradi
<ivoks> isto kao i bolnice
<vileni> ali ja ne zelim gledati tv nigdje u hr
<ivoks> ok, ajmo ovak...
<ivoks> jesi za da svi placaju CARNet?
<ivoks> trentuno svi placaju carnet
<vileni> bolnice lijece cijelu drzavu, skole uce cijelu drzavu, tv ti nista ne znaci
<ivoks> tv nista ne znaci? :)
<ivoks> zar si tako ogranicen?
<vileni> da, u doba kad imas internet, apsolutno nista
<vileni> da placam porez na izgradnju interneta u hr, moze
<vileni> da placam tv, nemoze
<vileni> ja ogranicen jer sam protiv poreza na nesto sto nije korisno vecem postotku ljudi?
<ivoks> financiras i HDZ, znas to? :)
<ivoks> i IDS i HDSSB i SDP
<ivoks> i HNS
<ivoks> i sve parlamentarne stranke
<vileni> da
<ivoks> financiras hrpu drugih stvari
<ivoks> pa tako i javnu TV
<vileni> i to mi nije drago, ali financiram vodstvo drzave
<vileni> koje radi nesto, iako lose
<ivoks> pa i HRT radi nesto, iako lose
<vileni> ne financiram nesto sto ne koristim
<vileni> drzavu koristim htio to ili ne
<vileni> hrt ne koristim
<ivoks> nisam li ti na skolama objasnio kako financiras nesto sto ne koristis?
<vileni> nisam li ja rekao upravo da sam koristio i da ce moji potomci mozda koristiti to isto?
<vileni> i skole, i bolnice
<vileni> hrt nece
<ivoks> ne koristis sve skole
<ivoks> niti sve bolnice
<vileni> pa nisam ogranicen toliko da mislim da cu zivjeti cijelo vrijeme na jednom mjestu
<ivoks> btw, svega je nekoliko bolnica koje financira drzava; vecina su gradske
<vileni> i dalje je razlika izmedju necega sto ti daje obrazovanje i sto ti je nuzno, od necega sto ti ne daje nista korisno, laze te, i jos k tome ne koristis
<ivoks> upravo zato da te ne laze i upravo zato da bude obrazovni medij, mora biti kvalitetno
<ivoks> da bi bilo kvalitetno, treba sredstva
<vileni> pa neka bude kvalitetno, na trosak ljudi kojima to treba
<ivoks> da, ima ljudi koji su dosli po vezi, ali toga ima u svim aspektima naseg drustva
<vileni> bolnice trebaju svima, skole svima, tv ne
<ivoks> ne treba ni internet svima
<vileni> ne treba
<ivoks> ali svi placaju
<vileni> ali radije bih da se u to ulaze nego u tv
<ivoks> kada bi se sutra uveo 'porez za carnet', svi bi stali na noge
<ivoks> i to puno vise ljudi nego zbog hrta
<vileni> postoji porez na carnet, zove se t-com
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> jednostavno treba ukinuti pretplatu za hrt i vidjeti kako to rijesiti kroz porez
<ivoks> isto kao i porez na sume
<ivoks> cemu to vaditi iz proracuna kao zasebne stavke
<ivoks> samo dobijes ovako mutave razgovore i objasnjenja
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> vecina novca iz poreza odlazi na stvari koje nisi nikad, ne koristis niti ces ikada koristiti
<ivoks> pa eto, financiras
<ivoks> to se zove drustvo
<vileni> dakle hrt = skola = bolnica?
<ivoks> = most = cesta = autoput = svi ostali javni proizvodi i servisi
<vileni> i onda ja dajem mutava objasnjenja?
<ivoks> = posta
<vileni> most koristim, cestu koristim, autoput koristim, placam sve po nekoliko puta
<vileni> postu koristim
<vileni> ajd dalje
<ivoks> pa i hrt koristis :)
<vileni> NE
<ivoks> i to cesce nego postu
<vileni> jel ti uopce citas?
<vileni> kako ga ja koristim?
<vileni> vijesti ignoriram koliko mogu, ne citam ni dnevne portale dok mi netko ne posalje ovakvu nebulozu
<vileni> tv nemam
<vileni> ne gledam
<vileni> vidim uredjaj jednom mjesecno
<vileni> jer ga starci imaju doma
<ivoks> eto
<vileni> i kazes da generiraju vijesti?
<ivoks> to je cesce nego posta :)
<vileni> nije
<ivoks> a postu platis i kada koristis i iz proracuna
<vileni> jer mi racuni dolaze cesce 
<vileni> i opet ga ne koristim
<vileni> mislim, moze svasta proci
<ivoks> koliko imas ti godina, ako smijem pitati?
<vileni> 30
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<vileni> ali ti me doslovno optuzujes da radim nesto sto ne radim, a ni neznas me
<ivoks> sto sam te optuzio?
<vileni> da koristim tv
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> dapace, ja kazem da i ako ne gledas javnu televiziju, trebas placati javni servis
<vileni> sto znaci onda "12:03 < ivoks> to je cesce nego posta :)"
<ivoks> pa ti si sam rekao da gledas tv?
<vileni> ne
<ivoks> kad-tad
<vileni> rekao sam da ga vidim
<vileni> jer kao uredjaj fizicki postoji
<ivoks> joj, svasta...
<ivoks> uopce nije bitno gledas li ga ili ne
<vileni> pa ocito
<vileni> jer to nije uopce naknada na hrt
<ivoks> uopce nije bitno imas li TV ili ne
<ivoks> to je javni servis
<ivoks> koji vecina ljudi u ovoj zemlji koristi
<vileni> nego porez za boravak u zemlji
<ivoks> pa nije bas
<ivoks> jer mozes boraviti vani, a opet placati :)
<vileni> jos bolje
<ivoks> i opet se vracamo, isto kao i za skole, carnet i sve ostale servise
<vileni> trenutacni zakon ti barem daje opt-out opciju
<ivoks> poput FINA-e
<ivoks> porezne uprave itd...
<ivoks> ajde, FINA se cak sama financira iz nameta na promet, pa cemo njih preskociti
<jelly> namet na pamet
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/fiskalni-tablet--najbolje-i-najjeftinije-rjesenje-za-sve-obrtnike/1070668/
<ivoks> treba napraviti aplikaciju za fiskalnu blagajnu :)
<ivoks> fiskalna blagajna mora non-stop biti spojena na net
<ivoks> wtf
<weshmashian> yup
<ivoks> znaci, mora biti server
<weshmashian> zastitni kod racunas lokalno, saljes serveru (soap, jel') te dobijas famozni JIR
<weshmashian> i jedno i drugo moras ispisat na racunu
<ivoks> to mi je jasno
<ivoks> ali zasto ne bi uspostavio vezu pri izdavanju racuna
<weshmashian> pa, mozes, nitko ti to ne brani
<ivoks> hm... da, mozda je ova informacija netocna
<obruT> ivoks: ti si kupio neki joystick nedavno ?
<ivoks> obruT: jesam, zadnji koji su imali u vemilu
<obruT> koji ?
<ivoks> genius metalstrike pro
<obruT> ja imam doma joystick, ali razmisljam nabaviti neki wireless pa da ga koristim na htpc-u di sam instalirao MAME plugin za xbmc :)
<ivoks> ah, ovaj nije wireless
<ivoks> i rijec o jeftinom joysticku
<ivoks> ima kvalitetnih uredjaja za vise novaca
<obruT> ma ja isto imam neki osnovni, ali ok je za igranje, kupio sam ga isto za avio simulacije :)
<obruT> no najvise sam na njemu igrao c64 igre u emulatoru jer sam lijen ucitavat igre na pravom c64
<vileni> mozda bolje gamepad od joysticka?
<ivoks> kako za sta... ja igram samo x-plane
<vileni> ma za mame
<vileni> i ostale konzolaske
<vileni> ja sam mislio psx vrtiti kroz xbmc
<obruT> uh, na taj gamepad se ne mogu naviknut
<vileni> ali atom je ipak preslabasan
<obruT> MAME radi na atomu sasma ok :)
<obruT> c64 emulator isto ;)
<vileni> to nisam stigao probati :)
<vileni> radi ti bas kroz sucelje?
<obruT> bilo mi je super kad samo jos dofuro projektor s posla, fino c64 slika preko cijelog zida, ucitao "commando", pojacao liniju, joystick u ruke i pici misko :)
<vileni> hehe
<obruT> vileni: pokretao sam do sad izvan xbmc-a, no prekjucer sam instalirao taj neki plugin pa cu ga isprobat kroz vikend
<vileni> to bi bilo idealno, da ti je sve na jednom mjestu
<obruT> uglavnom pluginu registriras emulatore, das mu gdje su igre i on to sam managira
<vileni> ja sam pokusavao za psx ali onda sam skuzio da mi ne radi bas ni izvan
<obruT> koliko sam vidio, moze i pokupit slikice/artove od igara i tako to...
<vileni> da
<vileni> meni je uredno skupio sve za snes
<vileni> steta sto nisam ovaj vidio http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/97339/playstation-2-3-pc-bezicni-kontroler-focus-wg-917-3u1
<vileni> ja uzeo zicanu verziju za 50kn
<obruT> ja cu u svakom slucaju nabavit neku bezicnu verziju da se ne zajebavam s kabelom, na PC-u mi je ok kabel, na htpc-u preferiram bezzicno
<vileni> jos da nadjem vremena od wiija joystick spojiti :)
<obruT> jao, kad nabavim veliki ekran, dva joysticka, pa s frendom zapicim 42-gu u paru, ajme :)
<vileni> ja nazalost i nemam bas neki ekran, 24" lcd koristim za htpc
<obruT> ja isto...
<obruT> no snimam malo po ducanima i zenu obradjujem da je normalno sad imati doma veliki ekran i tako to :)
<vileni> 32" barem, ali to je vec tv :)
<obruT> vec je par frendova bilo kod mene i onak, pred njom, kak imas mali ekran, nabavi veci :) naravno, skuzila je da smo se urotili protiv nje :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> a poslije ih pivom sve castis
<obruT> ja cljam 38-40" , taman da mi stane u regal :)
<vileni> za suptilne hintove
<ivoks> weshmashian: jesu te fiskalne blagajne obvezne bas za sve ili samo one koji rade s gotovinom?
<vileni> cimer je imao 50" plazmu, to je bilo taman za htpc :)
<obruT> mrzim sporo kopiranje :P
<obruT> inace, doma sam :P crko mi komp na poslu pa sam otisao doma s diskom da napravim backup :P
<weshmashian> ivoks: kolko sam skuzio (might be wrong, however) za gotovinu su obavezne a i za bilo koji racun veci od 3 ili 5kkn, bez obzira na nacin placanja
<ivoks> oh, lol
<ivoks> znaci, morat cu i za obrt to uvesti
<weshmashian> s tim, ako sad ne ulazis u fiskalizaciju, a od 01.07. (ili tak nekaj) ces morat, moras resetirat brojac racuna na 1
<weshmashian> ovo kaj ti velim radje jos provjeri, znam samo da ugostiteljstvo obavezno pocinje od 01.01.
<ivoks> jupi
<ivoks> budem
<weshmashian> ivoks: nego, daj melj da ti proslijedim jedan mail vezano uz sve to
<ivoks> aj
<ivoks> ante@init.hr
<weshmashian> etot'
<ivoks> doci ce malo docnije :)
<ivoks> greylisting i to
<weshmashian> je, vidjeh :)
<SilverSpace> ides kaj ste se raspisali :)
<SilverSpace> kak to oni misle izvesti :D Ministarstvo kuje reformu: Pristojba za HRT ovisit će o visini plaće, a nezaposleni ju neće plaćati
<SilverSpace> ja nemam tv
<SilverSpace> tv je na mamu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: na isti nacin kako se placa i proez i prirez
<ivoks> uopce nije tesko
<ivoks> samo da su malo pametniji, izbacili bi tu stavku i podignuli prirez za 1%
<ivoks> buna bi bila manja, a uzeli bi vise :)
<ivoks> weshmashian: Ako se pokvari naplatni uređaj, kvar se mora ukloniti u roku od 48 sati.
<SilverSpace> da uzece svakome tko ima primanja bez obzira dali ima ili nemas tv
<ivoks> na to sam mislio... negdje je pisalo da kasa ne smije biti offline duze od 48h
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa uzmu ti ovako i za mirovine, bio ili ne bio u mirovini :)
<ivoks> da ne potezem raspravu opet.... :)
<SilverSpace> pa da na prihode
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> citao gore
<weshmashian> ivoks: kasa ti moze bit offline kolko god oces, ali unutar 48h moras dostavit racun na fiskalizaciju kako znas i umijes
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je u tom svemu lose kaj sa tim novcem HRT lose gospodari
<obruT> SilverSpace: u nekim drzavama naplacuju svima koji imaju prikljucak struje, imao ti tv ili ne :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jasno za takvu naplatu sam i ja
<ivoks> isssssssss
<ivoks> Također će vidjeti izdaju li se računi
<ivoks> nakon završetka ili prije
<ivoks> početka radnog vremena.
<SilverSpace> imas brojilo plati tv
<ivoks> pa racune i pisem nakon radnog vremena; jer za vrijeme radnog vremena - radim
<weshmashian> onda stavi da ti je radno vrijeme prostora od 0 do 24 :)
<ivoks> i jako bitno
<ivoks> morat ce se zamijeniti naljepnica
<ivoks> ona o PDV-u vise ne vrijedi :)
<ivoks> ok, mene ovo kaci od 1.7. :)
<weshmashian> al' si radje pripremi izgled racuna od 01.01.
<weshmashian> :)
<ivoks> to budem, da
<ivoks> opencrm to vec podrzava
<weshmashian> mislim da ce bit jako puno sretnih knjigovodja kad ekipa krene resetirat brojace 1.7.
<ivoks> gulgaj 'fiskalna blagajna opencrm'
<ivoks> 1 result (0.18 seconds) 
<ivoks> :D
<hbogner> 4 rezultata (0,30 sek) 
<ivoks> uuu
<SilverSpace> kak ima pametnih ljudi kad na produznjak za elektroniku prikljuce kalolifer
<dodobas> jel koristio tko selenium2 web driver ?
<ivoks> nabijem ti libreoffice
<dodobas> na openoffice ?
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> napisem naslov i srusi se
<ivoks> google docs to the rescue
<dodobas> ivoks: mozda je ubuntu krivo zapakirao paket...
<ivoks> mozda
<hbogner> pozdrav s bnet-a
<hbogner> heh, neznam koji je lokalni ali opendns-ov 208.67.222.222
<hbogner> radi
<hbogner> ili ipak ne jois
<ivoks> 8.8.8.8 uvijek radi ;)
<api984> install bind lokalno ili neki dns cache :D hihi
<hbogner> imam lokalnu ip 94.253.184.114 i 192.168.0.11
<hbogner> imam lokalnu ip 94.253.184.114 i  nameserver 192.168.0.1 neradi
<api984> nmap 192.168.0.1
<hbogner> 23, 80,1900,8080
<hbogner> opendns radi
<api984> cool
<api984> 53 nema. sad ben neznam dali je scan radio i na udp
<api984> ne sjecam se lol
<hbogner> ko je tu glup, ocito ja, sad 192.168.0.1 radi
<api984> udp mozda
<hbogner> ipak ne
<api984> hehe
<api984> router?
<hbogner> cisco bnet
<api984> hmmmmm
<hbogner> jel bolje imat jedan nameserv ili vise njih?
<api984> hehe. ako ti je za net onda vise
<hbogner> evo stavio 4
<hbogner> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Resolv.conf
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> hbogner: recursor, za resolv.conf?
<api984> ako imas lokalnu domenu neku onda 1 ili 2 (replicirana)
<jelly> cim vise ih stavis dulje ces cekati da se nepostojece ime ne resolva
<jelly> 2 je ok
<api984> jelly, jelly je u pravu
<api984> resolvanje ide na nacin : dns files mdns?? koji raspored imas
<hbogner> ovo je desktop sa lokalnom statickom adresom, i tako radi vec 4-5 godina
<api984> cool
<hbogner> opendns radi, dalje nediram za sad
<hbogner> radi
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<obruT> ivoks: nabijem te, evo sad vozim neke avione :P :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-07
<ivoks> obruT: probaj x plane :-) 
<hbogner> jutro
<freedomrun> jutro
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> jutros sa radija: treba pozvat slovence kao konzultante da slozimo prosvjed kak se spada :)
<vileni> ma ne treba, super nam je tu
<weshmashian> ma prejebeno, zemlja meda i mlijeka
<weshmashian> i poreza na gluposti
<weshmashian> cudim se kak vec nismo najbogatija zemlja svijeta
<weshmashian> nego, neb' stel ulazit u politicke rasprave, ipak je petak :)
<vileni> tako je, petak, sutra ce snijeg, pit cu kavu i gledati kako pada kroz prozor
<weshmashian> takoe! :)
<vileni> ima netko jeftini battery pack za preporuciti?
<weshmashian> doduse, ja cu se smrzavat vani s klincem
<vileni> koliko je star? moze raditi snjegovica? :)
<weshmashian> 2.25g :)
<weshmashian> bumo vidli sutra :D
<weshmashian> ovo je zapravo prvi put nakon dugo vremena da se veselim snijegu
<vileni> valjda nece zeznuti prognoza sad :)
<weshmashian> a neb' se cudio :(
<weshmashian> neku vecer kad je pocelo padat ko blesavo bio je presretan
<weshmashian> jedva smo ga u krevet sterali :)
<ivoks> weshmashian: dakle, imam info od knjigovodje
<ivoks> weshmashian: svi su obveznici fiskalizacije, kao sto vec znamo
<ivoks> weshmashian: ali JIR trebaju imati samo gotovinski racuni
<ivoks> weshmashian: gdje gotovinski podrazumijeva sve kreditne i debitne i slicne kartice
<ivoks> ne-gotovinska transakcija je samo virmanska
<obruT> nego, jel defaultni partition manager na utuntu instalaciji zna shrinkat ntfs particiju ?
<obruT> postoji mogucnost da cu dobiti novu kantu na poslu s vec instaliranim windozama, cak razmisljam da doticne ostavim ako zatreba za kakav test...
<weshmashian> ivoks: zanimljivo, dobro je i to znat, tnx
<weshmashian> mislim, men' je svejedno, ja sam samo morao slozit skriptuljinu za komunikaciju sa PU, kaj ce oni slat prek toga me ne zanima pretjerano :)
<weshmashian> hm, ono kaj me zanima - ak kupim/dobijem kantu sa predinstaliarim windouzama, jel' mogu ja te iste windouze dic kao virtualac na toj kanti pod drugim OS-om?
<weshmashian> tj dal' mi MS licenca to dopusta, zapravo
<ivoks> ja se pravim da dopusta
<ivoks> obruT: zna
<ivoks> obruT: cak je jedna od 'predefined' opcija 'make space for ubuntu'
<obruT> ok, budem isprobao :) ako i sjebem stogod, koga briga
<obruT> koliko uopce windoze zauzimaju u danasnje vrijeme ?
<obruT> xp ? sedmica ?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> ne shrinkam ntfs particije, gazim ih
<obruT> xp-u bi trebalo biti 4GB dosta ak se ne varam... sedmicu nisam nikad vidio kako izgleda, kamoli da znam koliko zauzima
<vileni> xp sa apdejtima ide dosta vise od 4gb
<vileni> ako je o instalaciji rijec
<weshmashian> veli mirkosoft da je minimum za sedmicu 16-20Gb (32 vs 64bit)
<vileni> u praksi ispod 20gb za xp nebih, 50gb za 7, osim ako se radi o cistom os-u bez icega
<vileni> u 7 ima onaj winsxs folder koji drzi kopije dll-ova, na prosjecnom kompjuteru to naraste na 5-6gb samo tako
<weshmashian> evo pogledah svoje virtualce, xp bez icega mi zauzima 5.5Gb
<vileni> bez apdejta ili sa?
<weshmashian> bez icega - nema sve apdejte, ali ima sp3
<vileni> podosta
<vileni> znam da sam ja na eee 4gb uspio instalirati xp :) i onda krenuo apdejtat i gotovo
<vileni> a prazna instalacija 7 bi trebala biti oko 13 mislim
<obruT> katastrofa :P
<vileni> yep
<obruT> mislim da cu ja to sve ubit
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> eh nis ispod 50G za win7
<SilverSpace> a iskustvo mi govori da kod obicnog korisnika i 250G je malo 
<ivoks> heh poreza u skandinaviji
<ivoks> porez na dohodak: 57% svedska
<ivoks> 53% finska
<ivoks> 56% danska
<ivoks> 54% norveska
<ivoks> 56% island
<ivoks> 46
<dodobas> 46% u RH ?
<ivoks> ne, 46 je island
<dodobas> a RH?
<ivoks> kod nas je 40%, ako zaradjujes hrpetinu novaca
<ivoks> mislim da je 40% ako predjes 250.000kn godisnje
<ivoks> doduse, ovi podaci sami po sebi nemaju smisla
<dodobas> kao obrtink ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pdv im je od 21 do 25,5%
<ivoks> drek
<ivoks> od 23 do 25,5%
<ivoks> ovak je u danskoj
<ivoks> 150000 kuna do 375.000kn je 30%
<ivoks> 475 do 780 kila kuna je 33%
<ivoks> 780+ je 57%
<ivoks> Under the Danish tax system, therefore, it is perfectly conceivable for a high-wage earner to pay out up to 51.5% of their total income after Gross Tax, giving a total of 57% of the total income.
<ivoks> ispravak, 780+ je 45%
<ivoks> The local tax varies from municipality to municipality. The highest local tax in 2009 is 27.80% and the lowest is 22.70%.[2]
<ivoks> kod nas je najveci prirez 18%
<ivoks> najmanji 1%
<dodobas> njima je i tih 43% dovoljno za zivot...
<ivoks> prosjecna placa je oko 15.000kn
<ivoks> 35.000 bruto
<ivoks> 15.000 neto
<ivoks> ako mislis da je to puno bolje nego kod nas...
<ivoks> pa... za prosjecnog hrvata, koji popusi kutiju dnevno i popije 1 litru pive dnevno, nije
<ivoks> cigarete su 3x skuplje nego kod nas
<ivoks> a pivo je 50kn 3dcl
<ivoks> moze se naci pristojan rucak za 100kn
<ivoks> al tesko za manje od toga
<ivoks> kazna za svercanje u javnom prijevozu je 1000kn
<ivoks> karte su doduse cak i jeftine... 150kn za 10 voznji
<dodobas> sva sreca da projecan danac nece popiti litru vina i popusiti kutiju cigareta
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> nisu neki pusaci
<ivoks> ali ne mogu reci da ne piju :)
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju ce radje otici u kino nego kupiti kutiju cigareta
<ivoks> iako... ja sam bio u kopenhagenu; vjerojatno su cijene drugacije van grada
<ivoks> al opet tako je i kod nas, osim na obali :)
<ivoks> sve pocinje od kulture i sustava vrijednosti
<ivoks> kod nas ce se ljudi odreci javne televizije radi cigareta
<ivoks> tamo te nitko ne pita, vec ti uzme 20.000kn svaki mjesec za, izmedju ostalog, i javnu televiziju
<ivoks> 30% danaca radi u drzavnoj upravi :D :D :D :D
<ivoks> 44% danaca placa 63% poreza na dohodak
<ivoks> tako i mogu imati 1/3 u javnom sektoru
<ivoks> kod nas, gdje svatko svakog vara, ne mozes imati tako veliki javni sektor
<ivoks> jel itko prati molje baljezgarije? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: fali ti samo link s kojeg to citas...
<ivoks> dodobas: vise ih je
<ivoks> uglavnom wikipedia
<SilverSpace> od 20.9 cekam ebay paket i danas stigo
<vileni> nadam se da ce i meni tako
<vileni> morat cu vratiti kinezu pare koje je on meni vec vratio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga priupitao prije dva tjedan i reko ako hocu pola pola da je tak i tak u gubitku radi postarine :)
<vileni> meni je valjda cijelu svotu vratio
<vileni> ali draze mi da dobijem taj paket i da mu opet dam pare nego ovako
<SilverSpace> trebao bi nekoga tko je strucnjak za lemljenje da mi promeni dva chipa
<obruT> hmmmm, linux journal DVD, svi brojevi i to u html-u... 34$
<obruT> mogle bi ove nase linux udruge to narucit pa raspacat :)
<obruT> osim ako nije neka prijevara :)
<obruT> mozda i je :P
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovaj openwrt kad mi sve nakon nadogradnje razhebe
<SilverSpace> bar sad luci ne dira postavi ga po defoltu
<igustin> obruT: a mogao bi neki član to kupit i donirat HULK-u :P :D
<obruT> bwahahaha :) samo sam cekao :)
<igustin> :)
<obruT> al bilo bi ok to uzet, 34$ nije puno... mogo bi od zene malo "posudit" kreditnu
<obruT> samo sto nemam povjerenja u neke sumnjive sajtove...
<SilverSpace> mislim da nisam nigdje provuko ako nemaju paypal
<ivoks> ja sam si kreditnu uzeo bas za sumljive stranice
<obruT> a na ovim nesumnjivim placas gotovinom ? :)
<ivoks> pa isto placam karticom
<obruT> posaljes kuvertu ? :)
<ivoks> al imam dva mastera
<ivoks> jedan je debitni i taj nikad ne koristim
<ivoks> a drugi je kreditni
<ivoks> i ak mi neko ukrade kreditni, a sta... nece si puno pomoci
<ivoks> al debitni... uh :)
<ivoks> a paypal ono... samo jos jedan proxy prema kartici
<ivoks> ne vidim neku svrhu
<igustin> bizzare: Plan 9 On the Raspberry Pi http://is.gd/QKNtId
<obruT> igustin: vidio sam to, plan9 rulez :)
<obruT> jednom davno sam ga upogonio, pogubio se skroz :) drugaciji koncepti, ali interesantni
<SilverSpace> kaj je to plan 9 prema nasem planu 21
<SilverSpace> vec se dugo spremam promjeniti router i posloziti po svojim zeljama mrezu 
<SilverSpace> i nikako to napraviti
<obruT> SilverSpace: eh, ja isto :)
<obruT> u biti se jos ne mogu odluciti da li mikrotik ili nesto moje custom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sve pribavio 
<SilverSpace> osim vanjskog diska 
<obruT> imam kucnu mrezu koja ok funkcionira, no izdvojio bih par portova na switchu u koji se ustekavaju "neprijateljski laptopi" poput curinog sluzbenog u fizicki odvojenu mrezu
<obruT> zasad se samo branim firewallima :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene mreza za sad radi super zato nis ni ne diram da me zahebava vec bi to napravio 
<SilverSpace> ovak ljenost radi
<SilverSpace> == noć * malo oblačno, danju sunčano * vjetar: nema vjetra * temp: [ -9 - -9 ] °C
<SilverSpace> Nedjelja 09.12.2012
<SilverSpace> bome stisnut ce
<obruT> mene medju ostalim jebe i to sto ne znam koliko da vjerujem "mikrotikovom" OS-u sa sigurnosnog stajalista :)
<obruT> digo bi gore i openvpn server
<obruT> da mogu od bilo kud izvana na jedan dio kucne mreze
<vileni> obruT: sto te brine kod mikrotika? :)
<jelly> hmm.  http://www.hgshop.hr/akcije/apple-day/
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> vileni: pa ono, tracak paranoje :)
<obruT> jelly: bome
<obruT> mogo bi ipod nano ubost :)
<jelly> 3k za mashinu za razvijat ajfon aplikacije
<SilverSpace> obruT: taj nano je takvo sranje
<SilverSpace> frendica ima hebo se sanjime ko magare
<SilverSpace> a zvuk los prelos
<SilverSpace> mac mini 
<SilverSpace> to vec da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> svi ste prodane duse :P
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> kad je tekma danas?
<jelly> a gle, kad im spustis cijenu za 50%, ti mekovi nisu ni tak losi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 18
<obruT> ma da su dzabe :P
<jelly> sto ljudi sto cudi
<SilverSpace> kod nas 110
<SilverSpace> tj. 200 cudi
<obruT> 100 ljudi 200 cudi 200 ociju 500 zubi
<ivoks> idem spat
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> obruT, a kolko sisa?
<hbogner> ivoks, laku noc
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=248vN5l_xo8
<datase> jelly: Title: Pesma radu, Views: 65103, Rating: 97.5%
<SilverSpace> 1/3 zavrsila 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C15lfc6scYk
<datase> jelly: Title: Orthodox Celts - Rocky Road To Dublin, Views: 21244, Rating: 99.28572%
<SilverSpace> Osobno preuzimam odgovornost, dajem otkaz Živkoviću
<SilverSpace> ova ninistrica nije normalna
<obruT> ivoks: papcino, joystick mi je na stolu... navuko si me zlikovce :)
<ivoks> obruT: upucaj ih :)
<SilverSpace> vec vidim past ce medusobna borba :)
<obruT> bas lijepo pada...
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-08
<jelly-home> where lijepo like '%40 cm snijega na balkonu%'
<obruT> jelly-home: presuper je
 * obruT gusta
<obruT> mrzim komercijalizaciju bozica, evo se vec ljudi sad grizu sto ce kupovat :P
<Hrki> mrzim bozicne teme na sajtovima
<obruT> svi ćute
<obruT> pao snijeg i sta sad, jel svi vani rade snjegovice ili su pali u zimski san :)
<vileni> ja pijem kavu i gledam kako pada :)
<vileni> super vrijeme za ostati doma
<obruT> jao, sto bi sad dao za neke langlauf/turno skije :)
<vileni> ja bi radije neki subaru sad :)
<obruT> je, i 20 zena s lopatom da ti cisti cestu
<obruT> dodjem prije na skijama na odrediste nego ti subaruom :)
<vileni> subaru ide bez problema kroz ovo
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-09
<ivoks> [ 3659.776169] tg3: eth1: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.
<ivoks> \o/ ubuntu-hr.org
<ivoks> Fetched 317 MB in 6s (13.1 MB/s)                                               
<ivoks> Fetched 269 MB in 6s (22.3 MB/s)                                                                                          
<ivoks> nesto ne stima u toj matematici :)
<ivoks> ja: dobar dan
<ivoks> pizzeria1: dobar dan
<ivoks> ja: radite dostavu danas?
<ivoks> pizzeria: ne
<ivoks> isto pitanje, pizzeria2: a di ste?
<ivoks> ja: bla bla (300m od pizzerie)
<ivoks> 'pa dobro, ajde, smislit cemo nesto'
<ivoks> joj, fali mi sna
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-02
<rut> jutro fakeri :P
<BotaniCar|2> djes, rutino 
<rut> eto me ..
<rut> falio vam sigurno puno
<BotaniCar> Vise od PDVa
<BotaniCar> *povrata poreza, ajme mene 
<rut> bas ..
<rut> idem kuhat rucak :)
<BotaniCar> Sto se jede ? 
<jelly-home> rut: je domacica?
<BotaniCar> *krulj krulj*
<rut> gulas 
<rut> jelly danas da
<BotaniCar> uff, *rulj krulj* opet 
<rut> uff al ce gulas biti dobar 
<BotaniCar> Ako posaljes i sliku ides mi na ignore :) Vec sam i nokte izjeo :)
<jelly> dakle, zagrabi sefljom dobro pa uslikaj
 * BotaniCar zazali sto nema sliku nekog dobrog komada sirove svinjetine da dcc spama jellya
<rut> evo .. evo . pomalo
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/xAcSV.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: velis, vlastitu sliku iz poluprofila
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: nesto ovakvo http://i.imgur.com/hoco3.jpg ! :) 
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/x5f2606lx/
<BotaniCar> kak ti je sparhet tako cist ? Nema sanse da odrasao muskarac pripremi obrok a da sparhet ostane cist ! :)
<rut> ee prijatelju vjeruj da je cist
<rut> i da ja kuham
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast!
<rut> krumpir dodan .. sad ne se kuha pa vina malo za kraj i zaproska
<rut> ak ne skuham rucak necu dobit p**** .. i samo ce prigovarat cijeli dan 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam izbacio zaprsku iz prehrane, ne svojom voljom, vise mi ne nedostaje (lazem sam sebe, znam)
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/25--gradana-presudilo-sto-je-brak-istra-i-rijeka-jedine-u-hrvatskoj-glasovale-protiv/1143751/
<Hrki> ne kuzim, cakovec i varazdin nisu gradovi ?
<Hrki> ili su jedino zanimljivi gradovi na moru?
<CTCP4> vjerojatno stari subject (title)
<CTCP4> prije krajnjih rezultata
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<CTCP4> btw, kak nema FB komentara na dnu
<ivoks> http://25.media.tumblr.com/4148a3ec68bc35c0ec2f8e4969f85bb6/tumblr_mnm5ypSYBP1qcev8lo1_500.jpg
<CTCP4> ivoks : true xdd
<ivoks> http://www.funnyjunk.com/If+you+think+your+country+is+stupid/funny-pictures/4910521/
<CTCP4> xd
<CTCP4> buraz mi je jucer takodje iso glasat
<CTCP4> ZA
<CTCP4> reko, no comment..
<CTCP4> "nece oni posvajat nasu djecu!!"
<CTCP4> kaze lik kojeg boli kurac za djecu i obitelj i ne misli se uopce zenit
<CTCP4> i kojem je jedan od boljih frendova susjed homoseksualac xD
<Mmike> jadno je to sve
<CTCP4> da
<CTCP4> kombinacija debilizma i opce frustriranosti
<ivoks> RMS Calls For "Truly Anonymous" Payment Alternative To Bitcoin
<ivoks> sad ce pocet sveti rat :)
<ivoks> CTCP4: to je najveci problem; ljudi uopce ne znaju za sto su isli glasali
<ivoks> glasati
<ivoks> 95% ih nije ni znalo da je sve to sto su jucer 'izglasali' vec u zakonu
<ivoks> i da jucerasnji referendum uopce ne utjece na homoseksualce, dapace, pomogao im je
<ivoks> jer ljudi nisu obracali paznju na javnu raspravu o zakonu, koja je, gle cuda, zavrsila jucer i danas ide u proceduru
<ivoks> a dobijaju ista prava kao i bracne zajednice, bez mogucnosti posvajanja djece
<ivoks> 'jedini' koji su izgubili je cjelokupno hrvatsko drustvo, koje se je dalo podijeliti, spustiti na niske strasti, osramotiti se i povrh svega od sebe napraviti budalu
<ivoks> i to nije ovih milijon koji su glasali, vec onih 700.000 koji su potpisali peticiju; njima mozemo zahvaliti za ovaj rusraj
<ivoks> rusfraj
<jelly> rostfrei
<ivoks> ljudi fakat misle da su sad zabranili brak izmedju muskarca i muskarca
<ivoks> a vec je bio zabranjen :)
<ivoks> ali nisu zabranili zivotnu zajednicu, koja je bila u javnoj raspravi dva tjedna
<ivoks> nitko ni cuo ni vidio
<ivoks> well played, SDP, well played :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> yawnin
<weshmashian> meni su super krkani kaj su ponosno zaokruzili PROVTIV, kao protiv homosexualaca... :)
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ocito takvih nije bilo doovljno
<Mmike> weshmashian, to! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, veli zena da je cula dva lika kao da su glasali protiv, protiv pedera! I onda kao da im objasnjava frendica da neeeeeeeeee, da su za trebali, da koji kufer :) 
<Mmike> meni najjadnije od svega da nije nit 40% ljudi izaslo :/
<Mmike> al' to sam znao i prije
<Mmike> samo me, eto, razzalostilo
<Mmike> doduse, vise me zalosti to sto je ubuntu totalno otisao u kurac :/;
<Mmike> jedno 20 puta mi se libreoffice sad srusio, nemosh racun napravit vise
<Mmike> Di da odem kupit srafove za maticnu? Links i ovi to prodaju, wright?
<drj_cro> Mmike: chipoteka
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> to cu sutra, sutra sam bas drito pored chipoteke
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: jos nisi nasel one srafice kaj si na FB kukal da ti fale ? Eto, imam u ladici nesto toga
<drj_cro> ja ih imam puno vrecicu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, trebalo mi sinoc
<Mmike> treba mi i danas
<Mmike> budem vidio poslije dal' ima links
<Mmike> BotaniCar, malo su mi sesvete van ruke ovih dana :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ako ti ustreba, aj sam do 16:30 na kozjaku gore kod nixa, ako ti se da .. 
<Mmike> ne stignem
<Mmike> tj, kupit cu si popidne :)
<Mmike> popodne
<jelly> huh
<CTCP4> http://litecoinscout.com/static/
<CTCP4> da smo krenuli minirat prije 6 mj
<CTCP4> mogli smo 5 LTC-a dnevno xD
<CTCP4> https://www.litecoinpool.org/calc?hashrate=1000&difficulty=200&power=&energycost=0.10&currency=USD
<jelly> prosla baba s kolacima
<CTCP4> nije
<CTCP4> sad je teze rudarit
<CTCP4> al je LTC narasto
<CTCP4> pa je opet profitabilno
<CTCP4> al velim
<CTCP4> da si ih narudario prije 6 mj + ovaj sad skok cijene
<CTCP4> jackpot
<jelly> https://twitter.com/Driedfred/status/407063820192858112/photo/1/large
<BotaniCar> gg Kelly
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: kaze se hvala kelly :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: nazvat cu ju cim mi kupi mobitel tom karticom :D
<drj_cro> :)
<vileni> ssh cluster01
<vileni> You don't exist, go away!
<vileni> al je humoristican
<jelly> BotaniCar: vidis, te poruke jos uvijek postoje i u stvarnom zivotu
<jelly> vileni: tak ti je to kad nemas tty
<vileni> jelly: ma muci me openldap, do maloprije me nije htio ulogirati, iako sa drugog cvora uredno radi
<vileni> sad sam apdejtao stroj, rebootao, i uopce me ne priznaje vise :)
<jelly> pfff, tebi to radi, ja se jos jebem sa slaganjem i ucitavanjem custom sheme
<vileni> pa radilo je jedno godinu i pol
<vileni> onda su mi se diskovi malo razletili,pa sam reinstalirao i vise ne radi
<jelly> %@$# ih i konfiguraciju-u-ldapu drzat
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/4 #vitz
<CTCP4> jel PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 ima slabije performanse od PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16
<CTCP4> na ATI 7950 grafickoj
<CTCP4> il je isti vrag
<CTCP4> oba su 2.0 standard
<BotaniCar> brijem daima slabiju protocnost ( check #hardware )
<CTCP4> hm..
<BotaniCar> al cek, ti to zbog majnanja pitas ? Tamo ne bi trebalo imati veze
<CTCP4> pa ne znam da ne bi
<CTCP4> ak ima veze recimo kod igrica
<CTCP4> onda vjerojatno ima i kod mininga
<CTCP4> jer gpu radi 100% cijelo vrijeme
<jelly> ups.  disk doma je prosli tjedan imao 3, pa 7, sad ima Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 35 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<jelly> kak zna djubre, taman su istekle tri godine
<jelly> uzeti wd red ili black ili nesto trece pitanje je sad
<jelly> 3TB je cini se trenutni kapacitet s najboljim omjerom cijene i kapaciteta
<jelly> i velicine
<BotaniCar> Mene stra' diskova velikog kapaciteta. Jebate, silujemo istu hardversku tehnologiju vec pol stoljeca, samo guramo na (skoro) iste plocice sve vise podataka .. i,naravno, stvari krepavaju kao nikad. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa da :) jos u jednom koraku izgubis vise podataka :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: drito to. Em lakse zgubim jer su sve nestabilniji, em gubim vise :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, kam je to otislo kad doma imam sve u nekakvimmirror raidovima, i backupe i safe copy .. doma, alo :)
<BotaniCar> On the bright side, za vikend sam isao provjeravati opticke medije, imam ih iz '9X koji jos nisu izgubili refleksiju, i onih iz 201X koji su vec sad bili za spasavati .. 
<jelly> svake 2-3 godine selis sve podatke koji su ti bitni na noviji medij, i to je to; 2-3 kopije na fizicki razlicitim skatuljama za slucaj da jedna rikne
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj sam stariji (ljenji?) to mi taj modalitet manje pashe, uz to sad stvar vise vuce na "selis svake godine" nego ista ..
<jelly> a bar se ne moras jebat sa sto cdova ili dvdova
<obruT> sve je to ok ako nisi hrcak i ne skupljas filmove u HD-u :)
<jelly> obruT: zasto, sad ti stane 300 filmova na disk, a takitak ih nikad neces pogledati ponovo
<BotaniCar> Nda, mene u stvari treba ignorirati ( i sad i inace), jamram jer sam se ova tri mjeseca namijenjao diskovlja koliko u zadnjih pet let .. 
<BotaniCar> ovo za CD-e je istina jelly, samo sam indoktriniran, bioloski sat mi je rekao da je vrijeme za provjeru medija i nije mi bilo tesko :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: a kad su ti tusti izmijenjani diskovi kupljeni i napravljeni
<BotaniCar> jelly najmladji 3 mjeseca, najstariji ~4g
<obruT> jelly: mislim da nema niti jednog kojeg sam sacuvao na disku, a da nisam barem jednom pogledao ponovo :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j76_LjR930&noredirect=1
<datase> jelly: Title: ♫ Loretta Goggi ♪ Maledetta Primavera (Sanremo 1981) ♫ Video & Audio Restaurati HD, Views: 466061, Rating: 96.979808%
<vileni> CTCP3: mislim da nema veze jel x8 ili x16, ja sam sad downclockao svoju gpu i dobio 30khash/s ekstra
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6gltjY_NIQ&noredirect=1
<datase> jelly: Title: Videosex - Tko je zgazio gospođu mjesec, Views: 107764, Rating: 97.073174%
<CTCP3> da, rekli su mi da nema veze jer zanemarivo malo memorije prolazi
<CTCP3> cek, kak mislis downlcocko si i dobio vise kH/s :D
<CTCP3> tf
<CTCP3> wtf
<CTCP3> koju grafu imas i kolko kH/s si imo prije tog downclocka
<jelly> mozda moze paralelimizimirati vise 
<CTCP3> xd
<CTCP3> sve mi se cini da cu uzet 3-4kom 7950
<CTCP3> ne znam oce mi stat na ovu plocu 4 http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3305/1350.jpg
<CTCP3> vjerojatno ce samo 3
<ivoks> jeste vidjeli amazon air delivery? :)
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25180906
<jelly> ivoks: onoj tetki gore su deliverali dildo droneom
<jelly> navodno
<vileni> CTCP3: mozda je automatski downclockala zbog grijanja, neznam
<vileni> imao sam 270, sad je na 298, spustio sam clock na 770mhz sa 1000
<jelly> čistih 10%
<vileni> haha, sad sam spustio na 500mhz, i dalje javlja isto
<vileni> moram to malo vise testirati :)
<jelly> ak spustiš na 0 i dalje generira hasheve, otkrio si komputativni perpetuum mobile
<CTCP3> xD
<vileni> neda ispod 300
<CTCP3> a koju grafu imas
<vileni> e sad, ili me catalyst zajebava, ili fakat na 300mhz radi kao na 1200 :)
<vileni> ali na brzini ventilatora se vidi da nije isto
<CTCP3> :)
<CTCP3> super, znaci moja namjera da ih jos clocknem kad ih kupim bi bila kontraproduktivna :)
<CTCP3> ak ist vise kuzim xd
<CTCP3> vileni : a koju graficku imas?
<vileni> aha, 7870 2gb xfx
<vileni> ona neka dual dissipation ili tako nesto
<vileni> sad na 300mhz vrti guiminer-scrypt, 290khash/s
<CTCP3> a koji intensity si stavio
<CTCP3> -I switch
<vileni> 13
<vileni> hocu da mi komp bude iskoristiv :)
<CTCP3> xd
<vileni> ali moram jos potvrditi da on to stvarno downclocka
<CTCP3> tvoja ide od 300-330 do 400 kH/s
<CTCP3> po https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
<vileni> da, sa cgminerom ili reaperom
<CTCP3> guiminer isto vrti ta 2
<CTCP3> al u pozadini
<CTCP3> afaik
<CTCP3> meni taj guminer samo zgenerira BAT file za cgminer i nis vise
<CTCP3> i jos ga zgenerira lose, pa ga moram prepravljat da radi
<CTCP3> ok, veli lik da nema logike to downclockanje :)))
<vileni> pa i meni je sumnjivo
<CTCP3> dobis vise samo ak overclockas
<vileni> na bitcoinu se lijepo vidi ubrzanje
<CTCP3> BTCe se ne isplati rudarit, to zaboravi
<obruT> ja sam peder
<civija> ja sam klerofasist
<CTCP3> ja sam udba i komunjara
<obruT> :)
<obruT> uspio sam skrenut temu s btc-a i ltc-a :)
<obruT> CTCP3: i tak... sta ima kod vas u udbi, jel prisluskujete nas pedere i klerofasiste ? :)
<CTCP3> planiramo Novu Jugoslaviju :)
<jelly> udbi?
 * jelly je mirko norac
<obruT> CTCP3: to te ja pitam... ocemo pisat cirilicom ili latinicom ?
<Hrki> CTCP3: trebas coinove? :D
<obruT> imam ja tu hrpicu coina od 10 i 5 lipa, mogu prodat ak treba
<CTCP3> Hrki : idem u miniranje :D
<jelly> дај шта даш
<CTCP3> obruT : cirilica, naravno
<CTCP3> prvo je uvodimo u vukovar
<CTCP3> a zatim cijela slijedi rvacka
<obruT> onda u gospic
<obruT> pa onda rvacka
<jelly> За дом спремни!
<obruT> mozemo odma i uvest gospicko rukovanje kao sluzbeno
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Nena – 99 Luftballons, Franka Potente – Wish (Komm zu mir), Loretta Goggi – Maledetta primavera, Falco – Out of the Dark, Falco – Coming home (Jeanny part II)
<CTCP3> hm, navodno mozes clockat graficku direktno iz cgminera
<CTCP3> cool, sljaka
<CTCP3> stisnes G
<CTCP3> pa C
<CTCP3> pa tamo smanjuejs il povecavas clock
<CTCP3> http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-optimization/
<vileni>  http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-ri│··
<vileni> ups
<Mmike> vileni, ti na linuxu to rokas?
<vileni> Mmike: i linux i win, ovaj 7870 mi je gaming desktop, pa kad ne igram mineam :)
<Mmike> vileni, a, na lin koji kelner i koji fglrx i jel' moras imat upaljene xe dok cgminer roka?
<Mmike> i, 'the inevitable one', koja je razlika u hkashevima medj win/lin? :)
<vileni> ne treba x
<vileni> a razliku nisam gledao
<vileni> neda mi se dualbootati :)
<weshmashian> ono kad provjeravas dal' pornjava radi a na playlistu ti naleti Rammstein - Pussy
<Mmike> pornjava radi
<Mmike> jel' imas erekciju?
<Mmike> ako nemas, onda ne radi
 * Mmike nema erekciju vec jedno 2-3 godine
<Mmike> vileni, a, koji fglrx/kernel?
<weshmashian> posjeti doktora
<weshmashian> ili nabavi jos jednu zenu :)
<Mmike> naime, mudri ubuntu kad mu kazes: `apt-get install cgminer` makne fglrx :)
<vileni> Mmike: iskreno, nemam pojma i prelijen sam pogledait :)
<Mmike> vileni, ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEAzYcUaYgwgh7Kjt5p0whGX4rGuY48Y93mW6C7zKg/YfAUBhvinQ/h0wyNoMRXTRzwGGm+3bOb6SJJXjnNKLc02i5+YfofVEcG7Isb7v4Ox3LrzGh9e2mhGSxA6sR8ux/oNWnyFbKnYW2foQeVa/nNjRqPqYYI9IZ5Qm4rJXinUzmHO2gk0L4ksetsR5xVl6ZCA6KxN7gJJLSe9Ww32HgUwEgxXRj+odnTDxsLMK4GB3jB9eJHdJAGfA+EpPucgKS+SJghNIl2OZb64DalbZus6+PTZu/PqIl3BrcWb8GT0IEaT/9HvlM3YCcwcl2XTMp6XOTbKj83xGM7vduLYOwk7w== mario@buntor
<Mmike> budem ja pogledo :)
<vileni> haha, ne pustam te na svoje strojeve, jos ces mi pornjavu staviti gore
<Mmike> a kao, to bi ti smetalo :)
<vileni> pa nebi mi stale "normalne" stvari, uostalom, xhamster ftw :P
<Mmike> mucki provokatoru
<vileni> nego, ne uspijevas instalirati cgminer ili sta?
<Mmike> pa, onaj iz ubuntua ne, jer makne fglrx
<Mmike> al' sam uspio skompajlirat isti
<Mmike> al' radi, i onda mi se smrzo stroj (losa maticna), i onda nakon reboota cgminer ne vidi karticu
<vileni> sta ima iz ubuntua ?
<Mmike> iako je fglrx normalno loadan
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> a koji OS ti koristis?
<vileni> super
<vileni> pa ubuntu, ali kompajliram, like a boss
<vileni> cak mi prodje bez greske iz 10og puta
<Mmike> a, koji ubuntu?
<Mmike> jer, 13.10 ima 3.11 kelner a zadnja beta fglrxa kao bas ne radi super sa 3.11
<vileni> aha, mislim da je 12.04
<Mmike> pa cu vecras probat sa 13.04 ili 12.10 ili kajjaznam kaj cu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mozda je to najpametnije
<Mmike> vileni, a fglrx iz repoa ili si buildao svoj?
<vileni> lts stavljam na sve sto ne namjeravam gledati na dnevnoj bazi
<vileni> hm, mislim da sam skidao sa amd?
<vileni> drivere
<CTCP3> stavite Windoze :D
<Mmike> vileni, ok, thnx
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> za poludit 
<SilverSpace> dva sata na hitnoj zbog uha 
<CTCP3> lol, kaj ti bilo
<SilverSpace> uho zacepljeno neustahijev kanal pa mi pisti u uhu 
<jelly-home> eustahije brzic
<CTCP3> i meni zadnjih dana pomalo pisti
<CTCP3> ne onak jako ko zna ponekad
<CTCP3> neg slabo al konstantno
<SilverSpace> meni od petka 
<CTCP3> jel ti bilo blago pistanje
<CTCP3> il jako
<CTCP3> lol koji debili
<CTCP3> http://www.vemil.hr/kategorija/graficke-kartice/275/
<CTCP3> Size of inline elements: 10.156 kB
<jelly-home> vemil jos postoji?
<CTCP3> zacudo
<CTCP3> nigdje nema kupit R9 280x pa gledam okolo, i tamo di inace ne bi
<ivoks> tuzno je kaj vise nema elkotecha
<ivoks> tam sam uvijek mogao nabaviti serversku opremu
<CTCP3> o da
<CTCP3> oni su jedini kaj su valjali :(
<CTCP3> al su zbrisali iz HR
<CTCP3> jer im niko nije placao preuzetu robu
<CTCP3> nisu naucili na rvacki biznis model :D
<ivoks> da bar
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: jako pisti bez prestanka 
<ivoks> otisli su jer je lokalna podruznica krala lovu
<CTCP3> kak mislis krala
<ivoks> a stranci to bas ne vole, nisu oni drzava
<ivoks> ne znam detalje, vec sam samo nacuo, pa ne mora biti istina
<CTCP3> meni je leo prico kak su im pun kufer duzni
<CTCP3> telebi i jos neke firme
<CTCP3> po 10-15 milijuna kuna
<ivoks> i meni je leo bio agent :)
<CTCP3> :D
<ivoks> tad sam radio u drugoj firmi
<ivoks> nazoves 'trebam to to i to'
<ivoks> dodjes za 2h i imas sve to
<ivoks> a kod ovih ostalih, skupljanje na sve strane
<CTCP3> tocno to
<CTCP3> sve je bilo tiptop
<ivoks> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kraj-elkotecha/98211.aspx
<ivoks> leo markoci
<ivoks> jos imam njegove mailove u arhivi :)
<CTCP3> xd
<ivoks> o... slucajno otkrio shortcut u unityu
<ivoks> ctrl+win lijevo = prozor ful po visini i na lijevoj polovici
<ivoks> ctrl+win desno = prozor ful po visini i na desnoj polovici
<ivoks> ctrl+win gore = maks.
<ivoks> ctrl+win dole = minimize
<SilverSpace> unity zakon :)
<obruT> kak to mislis imas njegove u arhivi... ja imam u arhivi apsolutno sve mailove u zadnjih 15 godina
<obruT> brisao sam samo prvih par godina dok je quota na serverima bila mala :P
<ivoks> ja toliko dugo ovaj mail niti nemam :)
<obruT> a i te neke prastare jos imam sacuvane
<obruT> jao kako je to gust citat
<ivoks> arhiva mi je od 2007.
<obruT> dok sam bio mlad i naivan
<ivoks> nis, uzivajte :)
<SilverSpace> :) sad si star i naivan
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel prosla noga 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa onak... ne boli, ali ju osjecam dok hodam
<mmarja42> pozdrav ubuntu zajednici. novajlija koji je instalirao svoj prvi open source os prekjucer
<obruT> demit, a napadalo snijega u alpama, zamrzli se vec slapovi :P a za vikend ce mozda dobro vrijeme...
<obruT> ivoks: jel brusis bord ?
<mmarja42> kome da se obratim za par savjeta vezano za personalizaciju i par tweak savjeta?
<CTCP3> mmarja42 : #linux.hr
<CTCP3> xD
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> mmarja42: samo pitaj 
<SilverSpace> netko ce odgovoriti ne obracaj paznju na CTCP3 on je tak na windowsima :D
<CTCP3> ovdje se prica o vaznijim temama neg tamo neki Ubuntu :>
<obruT> ode
<CTCP3> na #linux.hr su njubovi :D
<CTCP3> svi pisu s rvackim slovima :D
<jelly-home> sta fali
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJCedFwrVqk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Eagle steals camera near crocodile meat trap, Views: 192019, Rating: 97.70492%
<SilverSpace> Å¡to falli
<CTCP3> nije l33t
<CTCP3> lol @ oro
<SilverSpace> Oooo Matija j..ebala te partija
<SilverSpace> 26.9.2013 yah 2.12.2013 stiglo u zg
<SilverSpace> iz kine
<hbogner> a sta to SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> paket iz dx
<SilverSpace> jos samo mora doc do doma
<SilverSpace> jos je na posti barem tako tvrdi tracking
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ovo sam narucio http://is.gd/t731ph
<hbogner> nice, ja imam smao bjele
<SilverSpace> ove bile na rasprodaji 19 dolara pa uzeo nek se netjak igra :)
<CTCP3> kriste, citam komentare ovih ZA, pa to je pola rvacke bolesno.. uzas
<CTCP3> imam onog idiota Kresimira Miletica na FBu za frenda
<CTCP3> (incijatora referenduma)
<CTCP3> lik je slavodobitno stavio majcu svoje politicke stranke HRAST
<CTCP3> s osmijehom od uha do uha
<CTCP3> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1454930_592763760778454_1572211156_n.jpg
<CTCP3> a pazi komentare
<CTCP3> "Èestitke svima, zaokruzili smo ZA dostojanstvo naših obitelji, i tko æe protiv nas ako je Ggospodin uz nas"
<CTCP3> "Ako niste znali... ovo je LIDER koji nas je poveo u borbu protiv zla... nauèio nas je hodati u povampirenom jovanovièevom zdravstvenom odgoju... dao nam edukaciju i ohrabrio... Krešimire HVALA tebi i tvojoj obitelji !!!! BB"
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu cudno pa demokracija je 
<CTCP3> "HVALA TI BOŽE... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=432094503557159&set=p.432094503557159&type=1 "
<CTCP3> " ...SNAGA JE U KRUNICI BOGU HVALA I ÈESTITKE"
<CTCP3> "Hrastovci, ojaèajte!"
<CTCP3> "Cestitam na pobjedi...no mi smo pobjedili I 90na izborima protiv komunista pa je ubrzo rat buknuo sto nisu htjeli vidjeti pobjedu naroda, rat nam tek sljedi...no Bog je na nasoj strani...Amen."
<CTCP3> "èestitam Krešimire! Ono što nismo napravili u ratu..Ti æeš u miru! Imam nadu da æe od Tebe biti konaèno (pošten i ustrajan) premijer"
<CTCP3> "HRAST, je buduænost Svete Hrvatske !"
<CTCP3> "Cijelo vrijeme sam i sumnjao da iza svega stoji HRAST. ÈESTITAM!!!"
<SilverSpace> nemoj spamat 
<CTCP3> " https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=400627086735886&set=p.400627086735886&type=1 "
<SilverSpace> imas paste bin
<CTCP3> ma ni neda mi se :D
<CTCP3> nemrem ovo citat :D
<SilverSpace> zakaj onda citas :)
<CTCP3> i aj sad nek neko kaze da ovo nisu najprljavije i najjadnije politicke igre :D
<CTCP3> ma bezveze bacio pogled da vidim kaj kreteni pisu, vidio sam clanak na Indexu
<CTCP3> prijete matiji smrcu
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/images2/prijetnjeslika.jpg
<CTCP3> daj pazi te primitivce :D
<CTCP3> ovaj "Ustaski Vodja"
<SilverSpace> kad je kreten isto ko i simunic
<CTCP3> nemres usporedjivat babica sa simunicem
<CTCP3> to su 2 totalne suprotnosti
<SilverSpace> mozes mozes 
<CTCP3> nemres
<CTCP3> simunic velica NDH i ustasluk itd
<CTCP3> a ovaj s SPRDA sa tim
<CTCP3> dve totalno razlicite strane i namjere
<SilverSpace> eto kreten jedan i drugi i sam si do tog zakljucka dosao
<CTCP3> to je koda da kazes da je neko ko je pocinio neki zlocin
<CTCP3> i onaj koji prijavi zlocin i pljulje protiv njega
<CTCP3> isti
<SilverSpace> zlocin je jedno i drugo po zakonu i ustavu 
<SilverSpace> isto
<CTCP3> nisi skonto sto sam reko
<SilverSpace> za sve vrijede isti zakoni
<CTCP3> po tebi je onda recimo drzavni tuzitelj zlocinac
<CTCP3> ak iznese materijale iz tudjeg zlocina
<CTCP3> babic javno govori sto DRUGI RADE od ove drzave
<CTCP3> jer ovo su ciste nacisticke metode i propagande
<CTCP3> "zavadi pa vladaj"
<CTCP3> napadaj manjine kak bi lakse doso na vlast
<CTCP3> i sl.
<CTCP3> ko i zidovi za vrijeme uspona nacizma
<CTCP3> kukasti kriz je savrsena analogija
<CTCP3> danas dosli susjedi kod buraza
<SilverSpace> babic je crveno govno i stari mu je reko da je samo za cuvanje ovaca sam je priznao
<CTCP3> i poceli o referendumu
<CTCP3> kak treba ic pobit pedere
<CTCP3> kak treba krenut u rat protiv njih
<CTCP3> kak hrvatska mora isjerat "srbe i komuniste i pedere"
<CTCP3> a inace normalni ljudi
<CTCP3> ja gledam i ne vjerujem sta slusam
<CTCP3> gle, ja ti velim da je ovo ludilo i debilizam
<SilverSpace> pa i ja
<CTCP3> ovakvi muktasi kao HRAST i sl desnicarski ekstremisti
<CTCP3> huskaju ljude i pale ih sranjima
<CTCP3> kak bi dosli lakse na vlast
<SilverSpace> reko to vec odavno 
<CTCP3> pogle ovog debosa gore
<CTCP3> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=592763760778454&set=a.115858041802364.20419.100001345068905&type=1&theater
<CTCP3> odma je poceo s HRAST-om
<CTCP3> pa nemre bit ebeno ocitije
<SilverSpace> milanovic si je to sam zakuhao i sad vise nema povratka 
<CTCP3> ja cak i da jesam ZA, pa ne bi dao da me neko tak iskoristava i pravi budalom
<CTCP3> ma milanovic je druga prica
<DomaMuffin> da ignorirate te sprehe umrle bi same. 
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin : pa i ignoriram
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: yep
<CTCP3> drzim se dalje od tih sranja
<CTCP3> sinoc kad sam vidio na vijestima
<CTCP3> kak su se solidarizirali i odjebali izvjestavanje
<DomaMuffin> ignoriras s par ekrana teksta  oo tome :) Uspjesno! 
<CTCP3> reko "wow", nisu svi debili :D
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin : zajebo sam se, klikno sam na par lnikova iz znatizelje :D
<SilverSpace> nediji su tu puno usrali stvar 
<SilverSpace> mediji*
<DomaMuffin> Bezim praviti se da spavam, da mi silver ne spocita opet da spim dok je dan mlad :D
<CTCP3> juce su ih bojkotoriali, svak acast medijima :D
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :) ln
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ja ti nisam ni za jedne ni za druge samo mrzim kak se izokrecu stvari kak kome pasu ali hebiga tp je jebena politika
<SilverSpace> http://imgur.com/7OQpkkJ
<SilverSpace> :)
<mmarja42> pozdrav ekipa, novajlija ovdje
<mmarja42> imam par pitanja i tražim savjet oko nekih tweak opcija, kome da se obratim od vas?
<mmarja42> ima li živih ovdje ili su svi the walking dead?
<mmarja42> ekipa?
<Mmike> wlaking dae
<mmarja42> zar nije ovo neki chat za "ukoliko hitno trebate pomoć u vezi Ubuntua, obratite nam se na našem #ubuntu-hr IRC kanalu"
<obruT> neki spavaju, nekima djeca ne daju spavat... a neki su u nocnoj akciji :P
<obruT> mmarja42: je u normalno doba dana :)
<mmarja42> a neki su vjerojatno sheldon cooper i ja im dođem ko penny
<mmarja42> nitko... za malo instrukcija za newbie-a?
<mmarja42> imam par općenitih pitanja i tražim savjet oko nekih tweak opcija, kome da se obratim od vas?
<obruT> obicno se to radi tak da postavis pitanje na kanalu pa mozda netko odgovori, mozda ne...
<obruT> dakle, adresiras ga na sve
<obruT> dakle, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<mmarja42> ok, pa makar ispao laughing stock za sve vas
<mmarja42> primijetio sam da nešto ne štima vjerojatno s grafikom, na primjer: nekoliko slova na ovom chatu je bilo poput neke mrlje, pa kad mišem označim taj dio teksta, pojavi se, to jest popravi se
<mmarja42> laptop toshiba, bez grafičke, to jest obični akcelerator
<mmarja42> dual boot, ubuntu na particiji od 17 giga
<mmarja42> ima li možda veze sa time što pri instalaciji nisam odabrao lokaciju za swap?
<mmarja42> također muči me što nema macromedia shockwave player pa mi se ne otvara 8ball pool na facebooku, kako da riješim takav problem?
<mmarja42> koristim firefox
<mmarja42> onaj prvi dio sa grafikom mi se dešava i na bilo kojoj web stranici sa tekstom, ponekad, ne svaki put, ili ja svaki puta ne primijetim
<obruT> sumnjam da su problemi s grafikom zbog swap-a... ak nemas ukljucen swap, a nestane memorije, bice i gorih sranja :)  doticno moze biti i softverski problem, a fakat moze biti i s driverima
<obruT> za flash instaliraj adobe-flash plugin
<obruT> odnosno, mislim da se paket zove adobe-flashplugin
<mmarja42> imam flash plugin i sve mi se otvara i pokreće do sad što sam probao ali konkretno tu igricu neće
<OneKorea> stara ti je verzija plugina vjerovatno. za novu, instaliraj windowse :)
<mmarja42> također me muči nekoliko stvari sa wine i mono programima
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-03
<obruT> yeah ! slobodan ! gotova migracija, a nije jos pol 4 ujutro :P
 * obruT ode doma... laku noc !
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> obruT: uskoro, uskoro...
<SilverSpace> zasto ja danas mislim da je srijeda ?? 
<SilverSpace> kako me nocas copio grc za list noge jedva jutros ustao
<SilverSpace> od danas prvi hr SF http://is.gd/YH4OYB
<SilverSpace> http://jugoistocno.com/hr/
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine 
<Mmike> bokte koji fixlist za kelner
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> TakTreba, kaj bi samo ja na centosu apgrejdal kelner svaka tri dana! 
<Mmike> dete mi spava na ruci :)
<BotaniCar|2> Feels good ( first 5 minutes) :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kak je tezak sad ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh nacit ces ga na ruke najebo si 
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: bas htjedoh i ja to rec :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: si nabavio sarafice
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> jeda 2 i pol mjeseca ima
<drj_cro> Mmike: slusaj starije roditelje :)
<Mmike> drj_cro,  ne :) :) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, oko 6 kila i kusur
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema veze koliko ima klinci su vec u toj dobi manipulatori 
<Mmike> idem sad prema poslu a chipoteka je blizo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, nisu bas :)
<Mmike> sa 6-7 pocmu 
<drj_cro> Mmike: cim progledaju vec znaju sto hoce :)
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<drj_cro> vjeruj meni,, imam dvoje i trece na putu :)
<SilverSpace> moj netjak samo je baki pruzao ruke jer je znao da ce ga ona dic 
<SilverSpace> i nosit
<SilverSpace> steta sto ta osobina djece vremeno se izgubi 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: o0o0o , eto tebe na putu prema kucnoj teretani ! Kom' trebaju utezi :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ooooo cestitke!!!!
<Mmike> jel hajduk ili je hajducica?
<BotaniCar> ili DINAMOOOOO , moj diiii-naaaa-moooooooooooooo
<drj_cro> MmikeT: jos se nezna,rano je
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/c9/5f/c95fbbd3455274c49ca26215c011c300.jpg
<jelly> ha, RHEL6 sad ima noviji lvm od Debiana
<BotaniCar> ,win RHEL
<BotaniCar> Daj im 3 mjeseca i sve ce biti vishe verzije nego na debianu :) Nije da je zato stabilniji (rhel, jel ) :)
<jelly> kajjaznam, po stabilnosti su tu negdje
<BotaniCar> Da, s tim da te stabilnost na redhetu kosta zilion baksi :)
<jelly> 1200 po stroju afair
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnZDakp_v4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Cramps - Bikini Girls with Machine Guns, Views: 32235, Rating: 97.95918%
<BotaniCar> Nda, i moj osobni favorit tog izvodjaca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FthmqQLTzJM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Cramps   Like A Bad Girl Should, Views: 4824, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Brijem da sam nagovorio sheficu da sve urede prebacimo na ljunix :) 
<BotaniCar> O, kak bi bilo lepo ne odrzavati 35 platformi :D
<jelly> urede, as in radne stanice?
<BotaniCar> urede as in stanice , jer serveri vec jesu ljunixi
<jelly> sretno s time
<BotaniCar> Imat cu jos jebadu nekako izmigrirati same virtualizatore s HYper-va , ali to ionako neci ni gledati do treceg kvartala nagodinu 
<BotaniCar> Znam kaj mislis. Srecom smo tu tako profilirani u radu da su nam racunala ionako samo interfejs na online servise. Da nije tako , ne bi ni gurao ideju
<BotaniCar> Lokalno ne koristimo nista. Gledam software inventory i najvise pojedinacnih stavki su pdf readeri i slicne gluposti 
<BotaniCar> ( i napokon cu ih u istom potezu sve lishiti local-admin prava) 
<BotaniCar> O, kak bu mi to zivot poruzicastilo :) 
 * jelly kuca u drvo
<BotaniCar> Cimnula me shefica na naknadne konzultacije i imala jos par upita u smjeru ovog o cemu pricamo, rekao sam joj da joj rado dignem virtualku s 'dozama , ako joj treba za nesto specificno - gotova prica
<jelly> vidis, ja to nikad ne bi predlozio... samo si natovarim vise posla
<jelly> :-)
<BotaniCar> A cuj, moram joj dati rjesenje koje ce joj olaksati migracijski period. Mogu staviti jaja na panj da ce netko zaboraviti na nesto njemu bitno za posao , a vezano je uz 'doze. 
<BotaniCar> thus, virtualke
<BotaniCar> a lakse mi je odrzavati 50 ljunixa i jedne virtualne doze nego 20 ovog, 30 onog, s medjuverzijama u obje grupe
<BotaniCar> ( ovo 20:30 mi je nekakav trenutni omjer :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<weshmashian> linux sux, treba sve na windouze prebacit
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, ali nemam novaca za takav scenario :) 
<BotaniCar> I sve servise na IBM/ORACLE platforme pometat, platiti enterprise podrsku i laditi jaja do peMzije
<weshmashian> sounds good \o/
<SilverSpace> :) nisam ni mislio da bi se nesto radilo 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: kod mene su ti svi na linuxu vec 5g i nakon prvobitnog gundjanja sad svi sretni :)
<weshmashian> jeste probali korisnicima dat neke druge droze ili su od prve dobro reagirali? :)
<drj_cro> bitno je da su im ikone iste i na istom mjestu gdje su i bile :)
<weshmashian> da, proud father-son moment: neki dan sam gledo Lego Star Wars sa klincem na cartoon networku
<weshmashian> lima je uzivo jer jer vidio Darth Vadera (aka Maskica) dok je nosio svoju omiljenu majcu sa istim likom :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kaj i tvoji briju na Star Wars moj netjak je ludak
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: tropperi i vader su mu fora, ostalo mu je li-la (isto ko i meni) :)
<weshmashian> no, crtici su fakat fora, imaju hrpetinu suptilnih zajebancija na filmove
<Mmike> to je sve krivo
<Mmike> treba prodat kompjutere
<Mmike> i kupit polje
<weshmashian> krumpire
<Mmike> i zasadit mak
<Mmike> i onda, well
<CTCP3> Mmike si kreno s rudarenjem :D
<weshmashian> ne mak
<Mmike> radit i makovnjace :)
<weshmashian> konoplju
<Mmike> CTCP3: ma kurac
<CTCP3> why
<Mmike> CTCP3: nemam vremena poslozit to kak spada :/ valjda veceras :)
<CTCP3> xD
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' to legalno?
<weshmashian> samo kaj u .hr moras imat hrpetinu dozvola za uzgoj inustrijske konoplje
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> a za mak ne moras
<Mmike> hence - mak it is :)
<budz0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxDDTIzNhu8
<datase> budz0r: Title: Baka protiv Gay-eva, Views: 8029, Rating: 93.11828%
<weshmashian> Mmike: industrijska je legalna, ona druga nije (gle cuda)
<CTCP3> mislim da moras i za mak
<Mmike> moras za mak?
<CTCP3> da, mislim da sam cito prije godinu dana
<weshmashian> tak sam i ja cul, nisam iso provjeravat :)
<CTCP3> jer moze posluzit za proizvodnju droge :D
<CTCP3> i kad dobis dozvolu
<CTCP3> dodju ti povremeno u inspekciju
<drj_cro> pa bar mak raste po svuda
<CTCP3> neki vrag provjeravat :D
<CTCP3> raste divlje
<CTCP3> to je drugo
<weshmashian> drj_cro: da, na divljaka, ne na nekoliko hektara kontrolirano :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> fora mi je u kolumbiji
<CTCP3> ima ona neka najjaca droga, neki teski shit
<CTCP3> "devils breath"
<weshmashian> drj_cro: to isto ko da velis da i konoplja 'raste posvuda'
<CTCP3> skopolamin
<CTCP3> tak nes
<CTCP3> sa tim drogiraju turiste
<CTCP3> ona "zombie droga"
<CTCP3> to sranje raste kraj svake kuce :))
<CTCP3> hodas ulicama i naberes kolko oces
<CTCP3> smrvis i napravis si taj prah sam tak
<SilverSpace> uzgajas meksicke zabe 
<CTCP3> a droga je bolesna
<CTCP3> vojska koristi ko serum istine
<Mmike> http://zakon.hr/z/293/Zakon-o-suzbijanju-zlouporabe-droga, clanak 9:
<Mmike> "(1) Mak koji je namijenjen za izradu droge može se uzgajati samo na području koje odredi Vlada Republike Hrvatske."
<weshmashian> Mmike: jebote, da tak brzo i po dokumentaciji kopas po ko zakonima...
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> znaci da SMIJES uzgajat mak za drogu! :)
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<CTCP3> xDD
<weshmashian> s/po ko/ko po/g
<Mmike> weshmashian: ovisi o dokumentaciji :)
<CTCP3> a to za farmaciju :D
<Mmike> plus, taj sam zakon (zajedno sa ZOSPC i poreznim zakonima) procitao vise puta, pa...
<Hrki> Mmike: pa za drogu se misle lijekovi i slicno
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: moj netjakk trooperse zove jurišnjici
<weshmashian> Mmike: bas me zanima kaj bi bilo da odes i velis 'cujte, ja bi uzgajo mak, ali za izradu droza'
<Hrki> pa djeci su davali caj od maka da lakse zaspu
<SilverSpace> ysp
<weshmashian> nda..
<CTCP3> dobre stare rvacke tradicije :D
<weshmashian> neka se nisu probudila nakon toga, ali dobro
<CTCP3> i vjencanja s 14-15 godina :D
<drj_cro> http://imgur.com/VgwQwUQ :)
<Hrki> weshmashian: pa isto tak ih je puno umrlo od cjepiva, ali dobro :D
<Hrki> cjepivo moze jer je approved, ali priroda ne
<weshmashian> Hrki: a puno ih je umrlo jer su pali u septicku jamu. your point being? :)
<Hrki> point je da je glupo da su droge ilegale
<SilverSpace> http://paper-models.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Star-Wars-Trooper-girl-Papercraft.jpg
<weshmashian> po meni, i duhan i alkohol bi trebalo klasificirat ko drogu
<weshmashian> Hrki: a ako mislis na blanket ozakonjivanje svih droga - ne.
<Hrki> zast ne, pa alkohol je puno vece zlo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: a koji je point da imas zaposlene drogirane radnike 
<Hrki> a koji je point da imas pijane i zadrte zaposlene radnike ?
<Hrki> pa ako dobro radi posao na drogi, sta tebe briga
<SilverSpace> nemas ih 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: to ti mislis :D
<SilverSpace> jer takve ne zaposljavam
<Hrki> gle, lako za vas IT strucnjake zaposljavati
<SilverSpace> hebes drzavne firme 
<Hrki> jer svi sjedite skupa, a recimo u metalurgiji di je 300 TFR radnika
<Hrki> kako ces ih kontrolirat 
<Hrki> ekipa je napunila automat za vodu sa vinom, da imaju hladni gemist :D
 * weshmashian ode papetizirat dalje :)
<SilverSpace> to nije firma onda 
<CTCP3> lmao@gemist
<Hrki> ne ti znas, firma daje 13. placu radnicima
<Hrki> sve imaju :)
<Mmike> automat za vodu napunili vidom
<CTCP3> ok droga za osobnu upotrebu u free time, al ne znam kak bi ti to ubacivao na POSAO di trebas imat hladnu i bistru glavu :DD
<Mmike> lololol :)
<Hrki> Mmike: pa domisljata ekipa, velim ti :)
<CTCP3> osim koke koja ti "digne" mentalnu aktivnost, ostalo je sve ubi boze, pogotovo alkohol :))
<Hrki> SilverSpace: velis nebi mogli radit, pa kak nizozemska funkcionira?
<Hrki> tamo se poslovi dogovaraju u coffeshopovima
<SilverSpace> varas se 
<CTCP3> pa ok, al ne rade nadrogirani xD
<Hrki> neznam, ja sam vidio par odjvetnika kako si ga slazu, imali su i one pederske torbice
<Hrki> poslovni ljudi, valjda mu kravata kosta ko meni stan
<SilverSpace> frendica mi je gore i mus joj je policajac pa sam malo poblize upoznat sa tim 
<Hrki> onda jos gore, kako oni mogu imat legalno i ne dolazit na posao, a kod nas bi to bio problem?
<Hrki> zelis reci da smo mi gluplji od njih?
<CTCP3> hint: referendum :D
<CTCP3> razmisli opet o svom pitanju :D
<SilverSpace> nizozemska ima veliki problem samo kaj se nece odreci tog novca 
<Hrki> koji je problem?
<Hrki> osim sodome i gomore u gradu
<Hrki> evo i urugay je legalizirao vutru, samo drzava ce proizvoditi
<Hrki> naravno dok mi to shvatimo, vec ce svi imat legalno i opet cemo biti najgljuplji
<Hrki> ali neka, bitno da je brak zasticen
<Hrki> to mi je jako bitna stavka za posao
<BotaniCar> a gandza ti je bitna za posao ? Dileru nijedan :)
<Hrki> bitna mi je za posle posla
<Hrki> kao i ljudima kava prije posla
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : s kriminalne strane, u interesu je da droga bude nelegalna :D
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, bolje zadimit jednu i defragmentirati mozak nego tuci zenu 
<CTCP3> legalizacija bi sjebala dilere xd
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: pred krivom se crkvom molis , ja se slazem 
<Hrki> pa da, ali cobani ne kuze :)
<Hrki> dobro si rekao, kriva crkva
<CTCP3> ma znam da se slazes xD
<BotaniCar> SVAKA HIZA NOSI SVOGA KRIZA ! 
<CTCP3> zaradili bi love ko govana da spojimo marihuanu i turizam
<CTCP3> jadranski turizam, jel
<BotaniCar> I ne bi bilo tumora toliko ! :) 
<BotaniCar> i slavonski, zamisli sunku dimljenu na plemenitim travama, zajebi kolacice s gandjom , shunka  
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: :)
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vise-ni-ne-skriva-homofobiju-zeljka-markic-krece-u-rat-protiv-zakona-o-zivotnom-partnerstvu/714551.aspx
<CTCP3> baba strikes again
<CTCP3> "idemo dalje"
<CTCP3> neko ih je nazvo "stranka opasnih namjera 21. stoljeca"
<CTCP3> debili su to shvatili kao kompliment
<CTCP3> pa se sad hvale tim nazivom :)))))))))))
<CTCP3> novi HDZ, here we go
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: kakva je bila gurmanska pljeska za vikend?
<Hrki> daj mi recite kako bi trebao glasiti referendum da legaliziraju vutru ?
<Hrki> svi seremo nesto, a bolje da referendum pokrenemo
<weshmashian> joj, dajte odite opet raspravljat o coinovima radje :)
<Hrki> da se smanje place politicarima, da ih se smanju u saboru
<Hrki> weshmashian: past ce vrijednost jer se zatvara BMR
<weshmashian> i could care less :)
<Hrki> znam ;)
<weshmashian> dan glupih rasprava (tm), i tu i na poslu :)
<CTCP3> Hrki : otvorit ce opet za par dana/koji tjedan
<CTCP3> zar ne?
<Hrki> neznam, navodno
<Hrki> ali mislim da se ljudima neda zajebati sa time, digli su jebenu lovu
<CTCP3> samo novi "engine"
<BotaniCar> BMR ? 
<BotaniCar> Zatvara se bumerang ? 
<BotaniCar> Burek Motam Rado ? 
<Hrki> JFGL
<CTCP3> Black Market Reloaded
<CTCP3> SilkRoad klon
<CTCP3> https://r6rcmz6lga4i5vb4.onion.to/
<BotaniCar> Ima za androide kakav IMAP mail klijent ? Odnosno, koji preporucate ? 
<weshmashian> kaj nema onaj njegov Å¡tok klijent imap support?
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, ni ne pitam za sebe ( ja mail na privatnom mobu ne troshim, a poslovni je nokia s symbianom)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: default mail client 
<weshmashian> pogledah upravo, ima imap/pop3/m sexchange support
<weshmashian> ms exchange
<jelly> BotaniCar: ima defaultni
<BotaniCar> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/43777-6/Daggering-wtf-dancing.gif
<BotaniCar> fala ! 
<BotaniCar> URL iznad je NSFW i za weshmashianu je 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/oni-na-drzavnim-jaslama-idu-na-bolovanje-zbog-obicne-prehlade-a-u-privatnom-i-nakon-operacija-zure-na-posao/705039.aspx
<weshmashian> there is no such thing as NSFW here :)
<BotaniCar> You define NSFW :) 
<weshmashian> i AM the NSFW!
<weshmashian> sire se lazi i objede glede mog rada u firmi...
<weshmashian> svi govore da dobro radim...
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> :) Jos malo pa ces si postati shef i najgora nocna mora, reci ce ti dfa moras raditi bolje od shefa :D
<weshmashian> tog me i strah :)
<jelly> lol, na http://www.mup.hr se ne može doći od izvan .hr
<BotaniCar> It's by design ! 
<CTCP3> lol, vidi fakat
<Hrki> jel zna tko njemacki, ali onako dobro
<Hrki> imam neke tehnicke rijeci, ali ne kuzim
<Hrki> a translator je mutav ko i obicno
<CTCP3> "It's not just you! http://www.mup.hr looks down from here"
<Hrki> blokirane su externe ip adrese
<CTCP3> cija je to genijalna ideja
<Hrki> ne sprdavaj se, nase ideje su najbolje
<Hrki> samo sto to nitko ne kuzi
<CTCP3> imas pravo
<CTCP3> preglupi smo da skuzimo tu genijalnost
<Hrki> isto tako neznam zasto ne kuzite bojanje tunela, tko smo mi da razmisljamo
<Hrki> strucnjaci su odredili kako se boja
<Hrki> mi ima da sutimo i vjerujemo genijalcima
<CTCP3> i placamo danak
<BotaniCar> Meni se , u stvari, ideja dopada. Ako si u inozemstvu ionako trebas MVEP :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: k9
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nelos skroz
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: bas probah, nelosh
<BotaniCar> o jebenmu skoro-iste nickove :D
<Mmike> da
<FumflaKojaPrdiGu> jebo nickmaxcharlimit
<Mmike> nemre se covjek izrazit
<BotaniCar> bas :(
<jelly> bar nije 9 znakova ko na efnetu
<jelly> "jelly-hom"
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/dnscache-ravnanje.png # to je citljiv graf, a ne onih 20 stvari na istom grafu od munina
<BotaniCar> Da se tak i na muninu slozit' 
<jelly> kratak opis: razlika u opterecenju dnsova kad svi klijenti imaju podeseno dnscache1 pa dnscache2 redom, vs. kad pola klijenata od DHCP-a dobije obrnuti redoslijed
<jelly> cak se fino vidi kad je izvrsena promjena, i kak su se kroz 24 sata klijenti rekonektali i dobili novo
<budz0r> netko udara po indexu
<jelly> oni su trenutno na na cloudflareu
<jelly> možda su to neki homofobni haksori
<budz0r> vrlo vjerojatno :D
<jelly> jel zna neko nekog u metronetu, da pitamo zasto mup.hr ne radi izvana
<BotaniCar> U najboljem slucaju znam Metronetove klijente :( 
<Hrki> piitaj radje mup
<Hrki> nazovi ih telefonom :D
<CTCP3> znam ja
<CTCP3> to ti je Rvacko Rjesenje (TM) protiv NSA-inog spijuniranja :))
<CTCP3> jednostavno im "odsijeci zicu" :))
<vileni> BotaniCar: imas k9 za mail, podrzava IDLE
<BotaniCar> fala, mileni 
<CTCP3> hm, pitam se jel bi bilo problema s rvackim financijama
<CTCP3> ak bi povlacio neku ozbiljniju lovu od LTC-ova
<Hrki> zast bi bilo
<CTCP3> pa porezi i sl. govna
<CTCP3> ne znam kak to ide
<Hrki> tebi kada burza plati vrijednost novca
<CTCP3> recimo ak provuces vecu lovu prek racuna
<Hrki> platis porez njima
<Hrki> i bok
<Hrki> zato ides preko bitstampa koji je u eu
<CTCP3> kome platim porez, burzi?
<Hrki> da
<CTCP3> mislim da bi rvacka vlasti cisto bolila ona stvar sto si ti platio nekoj biurzi porez kad nisi Rvackoj :)
<Hrki> pa EU
<Hrki> placa se porez samo jednom
<CTCP3> cool onda
<Hrki> raspitaj se za svaki slucaj
<Hrki> ali neznam
<CTCP3> cek sad malo
<Hrki> pa zasto onda ne naplacuju paypal
<Hrki> meni recimo amer posalje 1000$ na racun
<CTCP3> recimo da na bitstampu imam 100.000 kn
<Hrki> banka uzme proviziju
<CTCP3> kad povucem lovu sebi (na racun), kolko bi bitstamp uzo?
<Hrki> i sad bi ja trebo ic na poreznu da me ozeni ?
<Hrki> CTCP3: neznam, imas neki wiretransfer fee
<CTCP3> pa ok, to je samo njihova provizija od par posto
<CTCP3> al pitam za tajj porez
<Hrki> i to je to
<CTCP3> da, al fee nije porez :D
<Hrki> pa jel se placa porez kada ti netko salje pare sa jednog racuna na drugi ?
<CTCP3> pa ne
<CTCP3> ak ovak privatno
<CTCP3> al ak radis biznis, onda je druga stvar
<Hrki> sta je biznis? :D
<Hrki> tko tebi brani da ti neki amer salje svaki dan pare na racun ?
<CTCP3> pa ak bi bile neke vece cifre, sigurno bi porezna posumnjala da radis neki biznis :D
<CTCP3> pa velim, za manje cifre nece ni primjeti/bolit ih
<CTCP3> al recimo da ti sitez mjesecno 100.000 kn :D
<CTCP3> moro bi im objasnit
<CTCP3> treba to procackat
<Hrki> ajde procackaj pa mi javi
<Hrki> jer se masu ekipe kocka preko neta
<BotaniCar> Vidim da ima multimine sajtova, di automaCki switcha kaj majnate. El moraet imati poseban wallet za svaku "valutu" ili moze sve u jedan ?
<Hrki> i dizu love
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : mislis ovo kaj automacki minea najisplativiji coin?
<BotaniCar> da
<CTCP3> to sam bas jucer vidio, moram to procackat
<CTCP3> inace, wallet (racun) mozes ima 1 za sve
<CTCP3> il 100 razl
<CTCP3> pa sa tih 100 si prebacujes na 1
<CTCP3> mos radit kombinacije kak oces
<BotaniCar> Ahh, a kak wallet zna u kojoj valuti imam koliko ? Transakcija ima metapodatak kojim to definira, ili ?
<CTCP3> neam pojma, al nekak je "hardocdano" u racun :D
<Hrki> kaj mislite mineat, LTC-ove ?
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> al navodno ima nekih koji su jos unosniji
<CTCP3> vidio sam juce neke goldcoinove
<BotaniCar> Ne znam opce jesam dobro u glavi definirao wallet, skinem za probu LTC miner i njegov wallet na pocetnoj stranici ima samo LTC balans, a na multipoolu se trenutno majna WDC , kak sad ? :D
<CTCP3> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<BotaniCar> skinem nakon toga MNC wallet, on mi pokazuje samo mNCove
<CTCP3> ma ne trebas opce skidat taj wallet
<CTCP3> to je sam ak oces drzat lovu na svom kompu
<CTCP3> ak lovu ostavljas na siteu di mineas
<CTCP3> il ak saljes na neku burzu
<CTCP3> ne treba ti i offline
<CTCP3> iako je offline najbolje cuvat
<BotaniCar> Cek, ako ostavim lovu na sajtu, i sajt padne, nema love ? 
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> il ak neko provali na site i pokrade :D
<BotaniCar> nda, onda mi itekako treba wallet :D
<CTCP3> pa da, to je najpametnije
<Hrki> nikad na nikakve sajtove ne stavljat lovu :D
<Hrki> nikada... ikada...
<CTCP3> al o offline cuvanju kad skupis coinova.. :D
 * BotaniCar vjeruje sajtovima, webmasteri su pi*ke ! :)
<CTCP3> ja trenutno imam 0,05 BTCa :D
<Hrki> CTCP3: to si mineao ili kupio ?
 * BotaniCar nema koina , ni pravih ni laznih :D
<BotaniCar> Imam minus ! 
<CTCP3> dio sam kupio, a nes sitno sam naminiro
<Hrki> kolko sitno, 0,0005? :D
<CTCP3> nemrem puno naminirat na ovoj kanti 4890
<CTCP3> da, tak nes :DD
<CTCP3> uzet cu uskoro s nove atievke za miniranje :)
<Hrki> a kolko bi tek meni trebalo na 300mb graficki :D
<CTCP3> isplatit cu ih u mjesec dana bez problema
<CTCP3> MB-i nemaju veze jer grafa trosi par stotina kB za miniranje :D
<CTCP3> samo proc u grafi je bitan
<CTCP3> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem da je bas tako. vecina uputa kaze da downvoltam/clockam karticu 
<CTCP3> https://www.litecoinpool.org/calc
<BotaniCar> Ok, to vele i zbog potrosnje struje 
<CTCP3> pa da, proc u grafi je bitan, a kolicina memorije ne
<Hrki> pa sta nisu litecoinovi bazirani na CPU
<CTCP3> al cek malo, kazes da DOWNCLOCKAS grafu?
<CTCP3> ne, GPU
<Hrki> znam da je BTC baziran na GPU
<CTCP3> LTC je isto ko i BTC
<CTCP3> odavno je prosla isplativost LTCa na CPUu
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : naso si upute di ti vele da smanjis takt graf. procesora? ak je, to je bullshit, provjerio sam sinoc za svaki slucaj
<CTCP3> veci overclock grafe = vise coinova
<CTCP3> jebes potrosnju struje
<BotaniCar> kaj tebi netko drugi struju placa ? :) Kako bilo, vjerovati cu ti za clock jer sam se povrsno informirao samo da znam o cemu pricate cijele dane :)
<jelly> CTCP3: mozda bi se isplatilo sloziti neki fpga za to?
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : pa fora ti je u tome da na 10 kn struje ti zaradis bar 100 kn na coinovima :). tak da ak smanjis potrosnju za 10-20, popusio si zaradu od 100-200 kn :)
<CTCP3> jelly : jok, za LTCe trenutno sljaka sam prek CPUa i GPUa
<BotaniCar> racunao si troskove ?
<CTCP3> sto je i dobro jer dok ASICi i ta sranja dodju, kucni mineri se mogu pozdravit
<vileni> pa kucni mineri isto mogu zaraditi
<vileni> samo manje
<vileni> ali mogu isto tako i uloziti u ASIC
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : trosak struje za grafu i komp ti je mjesecno 200-300 kn/maax ak radi 24/7, a zarada ti je oko 2.500 kn s jakom grafom
<BotaniCar> gdje je "jaka grafa" 1x7950 ?
<vileni> ako LTC zadrzi cijenu ili raste
<jelly> CTCP3: pa velim _sloziti_, dakle dizajnirati i zaprziti
<CTCP3> vileni : kucni korisnici mogu samo na LTCu na kojima nema ASIC-a. A na BTC-u vec odavno kucni mineri ne mogu nis zaradit jer ASIC-i rasturaju i digli su difficulty u nebo tak da na najjacem kucnom GPU zaradis daleko manje (nekih par desetaka USD) nego sto potrosis struje (recimo 40-50 USD struje)
<CTCP3> jelly : navodno se ne mogu slozit jer je nes prekomplicirano (pojma), al takodjer navodno ce doc za koji mjesec. tak da imamo par mjeseci sigurnog miniranja :D
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : da, 7950 il r9 280x
<CTCP3> u tom rangu nes
<CTCP3> mozes i sa slabijom grafom, al je manja zarada, naravno
<BotaniCar> Nda, ne zvuci lose. 
<CTCP3> ja sa svojom 4890 mogu natuc nekih 100 USD mj
<Mmike> nije bas ltc k'o btc
<Mmike> ltc je teze majnat
<Mmike> treba mu puno vise memorije
<CTCP3> da, zbog tog jos nema ASIC-a, tak nes
<Mmike> da, jer je skupo
<Mmike> (za sad)
<CTCP3> al inace
<vileni> plus sto tezina raste
<CTCP3> ovi ASICi za BTC
<CTCP3> to je takodjer sve bullshit
<Mmike> plus sto tezina raste
<CTCP3> jer doc do ASICa je skoro pa nemoguce
<CTCP3> ovi proizvodjaci oglase novi super turbo ASIC
<CTCP3> platis im
<Mmike> ja mislim da treba mintat neki opscurecoin i onda ga trejdat za LTCe :)
<CTCP3> i onda cekas pol godine na isporuku
<jelly> naravno
<CTCP3> dobis ga kad vise nema isplativosti
<CTCP3> Mmike : da, al trejdat za BTCe :D
<CTCP3> BTC je "glavna" valuta :D
<CTCP3> si vidio ovaj link?
<CTCP3> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<CTCP3> to je kao lista "best buy"
<CTCP3> tj "best mine"
<BotaniCar> https://www.multipool.us/ je meni zapeo za oko
<CTCP3> imaju i kao neki mining poolovi koji ti automacki mineaju najbolji
<CTCP3> e, taj
<CTCP3> pokrenes cgminer
<CTCP3> i ona minea samo onaj koji najvise donosi
<CTCP3> i onda ti na siteu automacki prebacuje u BTCe
<BotaniCar> stavio sam na poslu jedan CPU sad da majna :) Cisto da vidim jel radi to opce :)
<Mmike> oh hoh hoh
<Mmike> jos samo da graficku upogonim :D
<CTCP3> :D
<CTCP3> aj javi kolko kH/s imas xD
<CTCP3> inace, nema nigdje kupit r9 280x :D
<CTCP3> sve rasprdano
<Mmike> ?
<CTCP3> bas se iptam jel su ih rvati pokupovali radi mineanja :D
<Mmike> pa ja u subotu kupo
<CTCP3> eh, di je bila subota :DDD
<CTCP3> protis nema
<CTCP3> links nema
<CTCP3> adm nema
<CTCP3> hgspot nema
<CTCP3> vemil su debili :D
<CTCP3> cak i na siteu di pise "dostupno"
<CTCP3> nazoves i vele da nije nis dostupno
<CTCP3> a ove slabije il one nabrijane nije isplativo uzet
<Mmike> fakat, nema
<Mmike> weee, jebote
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-xfx-amd-radeon-r9-280x-black-edition-dd-3gb-ddr5-dualdvi-hdmi-2x-minidp&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.806.921
<Mmike> pise da ima u dubravi
<CTCP3> ja zvao prije 5 min, reko lik da neeeeeemaaa :D
<CTCP3> nit zna kad ce bit
<Mmike> pa reci da ima na webu da nek ne sere :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> reko sam xD
<CTCP3> "web nis ne znaci" :D
<CTCP3> "bilo da pise da ima, bilo da pise DA NEMA" :D
<CTCP3> /end quote
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> links je inace dost azuran po tom pitanju
<CTCP3> da, znam
<Hrki> samo da kezem jednu stvar, ako mislite mineat bitcoinove onda odustanite
<CTCP3> al tek veli
<Hrki> jer se ne isplati, samo ostali su jos ok
<CTCP3> Hrki : ma niko ni ne razmislja BTCe :D
<CTCP3> samo konvertirat izrudarene u BTC
<Hrki> niti ne, cekaj dok naraste pa prodaj :D
<CTCP3> i to, da
<CTCP3> da se docepat ovih ASIC-a, to bi bio poso
<CTCP3> al brijem da su ih pola scamovi, da ljudi uplate i na kraju nis ne dobiju
<CTCP3> il proizvodjaci rudare sa njima mjesecima, pa ih onda prodaju kad im padne iskoristivost
<CTCP3> pravi biznis bi bio kad bi imo nekog ovak privatnog da ti ih proizvede :D
<CTCP3> gledo sam jucer, neki lik je u kini napravio mini tvornicu
<CTCP3> zaradjuje BTCe ko blesav
<CTCP3> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=346134.0
<obruT> i tak... ak treba kome zgodna plavusa za free, nek se javi
<BotaniCar> Kaj, hot woman in your neigbourhood ? :D
<obruT> wow... javio se netko.. i to ozenjen :) da sam ponudio grafu za majnanje, svi bi odma skocili :)
<CTCP3> xDD
<BotaniCar> Ponudi grah za jest, pa ces vidjeti spam :)
<obruT> hehe :)
<obruT> kriza je, da...
 * obruT na jabukama
<SilverSpace> super dokumentarci http://is.gd/WeEi0U
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/marihuana-kod-tinejdzera-uzrokuje-psihicke-poremecaje/1116450/
<Mmike> sad su neke stvari jasnije
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> ah tko bi ga znao mozda bi i bez vutre popizdio
<SilverSpace> znam jednog koji je popizdio
<ipozgaj> jutar
<Mmike> djesi, izbjeglica
<ipozgaj> :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> vidimo se od tamo
<Mmike> ajdte
<ivoks> mozda znate, mozda ne
<ivoks> adobu je procurilo 150 milijona mailova, username i passworda
<ivoks> sto je najgore, 100njak passworda je vec probijeno
<ivoks> stoga, ako imate adobe account i koristite tu lozinku negdje, mijenjaj...
<CTCP3> ti bokca, ovaj http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency mi jos vise izaziva sline
<CTCP3> po ovom, ispada da mozes 1000 USD/mj narudarit
<CTCP3> tj vise neg duplo na LTCima
<CTCP3> koji su vec sami po sebi uberunosni
<CTCP3> iance nemam pojverenja u te druge "coine"
<CTCP3> al ak ti ih automatski mijenja u LTC-e... :D
<CTCP3> tj BTCe
<CTCP3> genijalno
<SilverSpace> uh velika navala razno raznih para 
<SilverSpace> para=para
<igustin> Predavanje i radionica o SELinuxu u Splitu http://is.gd/GA9dp2
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/u-ugovor-o-radu-odredba-da-zaposlenik-na-radnom-mjestu-ne-smije-biti-pijan-906433
<CTCP3> FUCK
<CTCP3> ja sam da to stavimo na referendum
<CTCP3> ovo je rvacka
<CTCP3> rvacka tradicija je da se prije posla, za vrijeme posla i pred kraj posla ispije par ljutih
<DomaMuffin>  samo tamo di ima. Ja ducanske rakije ne pijem, a domace vise ne smijemo sami pech .. 
<DomaMuffin> Thus, pelinkovac
<SilverSpace> te gluposti u zakonu su vec odavno odredene pravilnicima ali kaj ces moraju ovi nesto kao raditi
<SilverSpace> kao i zakon o navijcima 
<SilverSpace> prica za naivne ovce
<CTCP3> "ne smijemo sami pech" - smijes sta god oces dok te neko ne vidi xD
<CTCP3> niko*
<SilverSpace> smijes i peci 
<hbogner> he he he, jel to neko rekao nasem poznatom saborniku sheksu :D
<hbogner> da nesmije bit pijan na poslu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to sigurno u pravilniku sabora ne pise jer to ne vazi za njih kao ni testiranje na droge
<tonil> CTCP3, jesi tu trebam link na one cg i cpu minere ak imas uzase zarazio sam frenda jednog isto sa tim
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> kaj nemas logove? xD
<CTCP3> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpuminer/files/
<CTCP3> https://mega.co.nz/#!dwUyzAiR!OdP072EOKc5i3r7xSlLdNhvyF4IZB97zEw-8EFC-vZ8
<CTCP3> oces da ti posaljem log s irca? ak ti nije ukljuceno logiranje
<tonil> netreba,hvala log mi pamti samo nekolicinu zadnjih linija inace nemgou uploadata ovaj cpu miner na fejs javlja mi da je virus valjda je false positive
<CTCP3> da, false
<CTCP3> daj mu link pa nek si sam skida
<CTCP3> kaj ces mu upat prek fejsa xD
<CTCP3> il ti neda ni link da posaljes?
<tonil> ma poslat cu mu link
<SilverSpace> -2
<ivoks> znate kaj
<ivoks> odoh ja u ameriku
<SilverSpace> opa
<igustin> za stalno?
<ivoks> hahaha
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYoetngeCW4&t=1m54s
<datase> CTCP3: Title: NOCNA MORA-NAJBOLJI MILIJUNAS IKAD!!!!", Views: 4658, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> https://pahulja.com/1846
<CTCP3> ivoks, postoji rjesenje :D
<CTCP3> naci se u rudarenje :D
<CTCP3> investiras u profitabilni biznis + ne dajes nis ovim krvopijama u "drzavi" :DD
<CTCP3> naci = baci
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zlocudni-softver-siri-se-pomocu-zvuka/128685.aspx
<CTCP3> hoax
<ivoks> ja zelim placati porez
<ivoks> jer samo tako mozemo graditi zemlju
<CTCP3> i ja zelim al normalnoj drzavi :D
<ivoks> ali zelim ako mi netko kaze 'ovo je moj plan'
<CTCP3> ova ne zasluzuje
<ivoks> i ako vjerujem u taj plan
<ivoks> ovi sad i oni prije su totalni kreteni
<ivoks> ova sad vlada je najnesposobnija vlada koju smo ikad imali
<SilverSpace> oo ma nisu 
<ivoks> a tragicno je da nema alternative
<SilverSpace> :) yep
<SilverSpace> pardon :(
<CTCP3> bolji su ipak neg ADZovci
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ovi ce nakraju vecu stetu napraviti nego hdz lopovi u 20godina
<SilverSpace> i vec jesu 
<DomaMuffin> o s tim coinima postaje sve smjesnije sto vise proucavas. Gdje "smjesnije" uopce nije smijesno .. 
<DomaMuffin> Frajeri prodaju procesnu snagu za coine, i kupuju istu :) I uzimaju nekakav sitni fee
<DomaMuffin> f'n comodity exchange
<DomaMuffin> Elem, ako dobro kalkulam, vise mi se isplati kupiti coine i njima kupiti mining power, nego kupiti mining rig 
<DomaMuffin> odnosno, dobijem insta-ROI , a ne da cekam da sam naminiram .. 
<DomaMuffin> Steta kaj nemam para , ovo izgleda jednako zabavno kao dionice 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj i ti 
<DomaMuffin> Ja vas uvijek ozbiljno shvacam, dok se ne pokaze suprotno :P
<DomaMuffin> I,ne, ne i ja :) Nemam resursa da to pocnem, ni para da skupim resurse :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ali fino za citat' , bolje nego tvrdo ukoricene "osnove ekonomije" :) 
<SilverSpace> tko zna kak ce to zavrsit 
<SilverSpace> meni to sve smrdi na lanac srece 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-04
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> \o/
<drj_cro> pahulja.com krenula,samo se nadam da ce i zazivjet
<BotaniCar> Hoce, ja se nadam da akciju nitko nece zloupotrijebiti. 
<jelly-home> 3) Dobrovoljni moratorij na djelovanje svim političarima koji su participirali u zakonodavnoj i izvršnoj vlasti na svim razinama od 1990. do 2013. godine.
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, "dobrovoljni" :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<SilverSpace> pa di si care :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> zima vani bome 
<BotaniCar|2> Eto, posla, pomalo :) Sutra se budem nacugaval kave na konferenciji pa moram danas za dva dana delat :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Idem da mi pokusaju IBM-drek prodat kojekakav :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Necu im reci da sam prodan Intelu :D
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat , ide tko u Esplanadu sutra ? 
<drj_cro> sto je u Esplanadi sutra?
<BotaniCar|2> IBM flex systems prezentacija/pokusaj da ti prodaju malo zeljeza :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, prodaju to kao konferenciju , ako je naziv bitan :D
 * tonil cijeni ibm
<tonil> steta sta su prodali jedan dio kinezima
<tonil> tj lenovu
<tonil> jos imam lenovo thinkvision monitor 
<tonil> ima itko ovdje thinkpade kupovao bih laptop al nezz koji model da odaberem
<BotaniCar|2> I ja postujem IBM, ali virim iz dupeta Intelu :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/on-je-vjerojatno-najpoeticniji-internetski-trol/714702.aspx
<jelly> tonil: a sto ces vrtiti na njemu, i koliko cesto ga nositi
<vileni> nama su vec prodali flex
<SilverSpace> ili koliko para zelis potrositi :)
<tonil> jelly, mislim vrtit 7 i debian u dual bootu,cesto bih ga koristio od thinkpad modela poznatiji su mi oni tamo iz 2002/03 za ove nove nezz kakva je situacija
<jelly> ne koristiti, nego nositi
<jelly> ako držiš računalo doma možda ti uopće ne treba laptop
<jelly> a za tu cijenu kupiš mrcinu 
<tonil> stolno racunalo?
<jelly> da
<tonil> ok
<MmikePoso> MINTAJ MINTAJ MINTAJ MINTAJ
 * jelly slaps MmikePoso 
 * MmikePoso gets horny
 * BotaniCar|2 rubs MmikePoso with tuna
<vileni> MmikePoso: jesi slozio cgminer
<MmikePoso> vileni: slozio
<vileni> MmikePoso: i koliko imas khash
<MmikePoso> 400, jedva
<vileni> :)
<MmikePoso> nisam se bas igrao sa tjunanjem
<MmikePoso> al' porazno lose
<MmikePoso> veli ekipa da ootb dobije 600-650, i onda navuce i do 750
<vileni> za moju spominju oko 400-450
<vileni> ja imam skoro 300
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je interesantno da sam doma probao kak to radi i kad sam spustio intensity s 14 ( high usage) na 10 (low) sam poceo dobijati na performansama :)
<vileni> a koristio si fglrx?
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: mozes mi reci kaj o flexu iz iskustva do sad, dela/ne dela, vrijedi/ne vrijedi, ovo/ono ?
<jelly> tonil: doduše prednost je što možeš raditi na kauču, i što imaš bateriju pa nestanak struje ne znači gubitak podataka
<BotaniCar|2> http://kapitalac.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/struktura-biraca-u-hrvatskoj/ #zli pacman 
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<weshmash1an> tonil: what jelly said (re laptop vs pc)
<BotaniCar|2> Laptopi su neshvaceni PCi
<weshmash1an> kad narastu bit ce gaming pc
<jelly> laptopi su skupi
<jelly> ... bar oni koji ista valjaju
<MmikePoso> vileni: koju ti imas?
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: to je normalno (da manji intensity daje bolje pefformance) - bw, koja kartica?
<BotaniCar|2> Fine provizije si uzimaju ovi kaj konvertiraju BTC u pravi novac i salju "minimal 100$ withdrawal, 1.5% fee(minimal fee is 20$))
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: 6670 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: kak je normalno, a za high gain mi vele da stavim 18 , i fakat, kad sam stavil 12, racunalo je pocelo trzati, a brojke manje .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Uz to, stavim jedan job na 10, i upogonim jso jedan, oba rade bez trzanja. Drugi ne uzrokuje da prvom padne broj hashiranja
<BotaniCar|2> ono, 1job - 60khs , 2 joba 60+30 , zakaj 1 nije 90 ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( mozda je do poola, ne kuzim se, drugi job je bio naslonjen na drugi pool)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: a kol'ko kHasheva dobis?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ne znam da li tocno odgovaram, rate mi je job1-60kHa , job2:30kHa
<MmikePoso> 110
<MmikePoso> da, to je tak kak vele
<MmikePoso> ja bi na R9 280X trebao imati bar 650k
<MmikePoso> a veli ekipa da ima i 700
<MmikePoso> a ja dobijem jedva 400
<BotaniCar|2> s tim da je PC upotrebljiv za sve drugo, mogu jedan job natjerati i do 100, ali mi onda pornici ne rade
<BotaniCar|2> Kupi si windowse .. 
<weshmashian> pa kaj bas moras gledat pr0n u full-HD?
<BotaniCar|2> To sam sve tjerao s guiminer-scrypt koji kao krade resurse
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: Ako ne vidim da je zlatna ribica koja penetrira zirafu zlatno-crvene krljusti, ne dize mi se 
<MmikePoso> ja nisam nikad kuzio tu pornjavu
<BotaniCar|2> :zbunj: ovdje svi vole bestiality, right ? :) 
<MmikePoso> nit zasto to ljudi gledaju
<MmikePoso> http://www.thehun.net/
<MmikePoso> all that a man needs
<MmikePoso> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Bas, and for decades :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: probaj se pretplatiti na drugi pool ,mozda ovisi i o njihovoj strani, ili na dva-tri pa multitaskati, mozda tako utiliziras kartu do kraja
<weshmashian> ok, i have had enough internet for today
<weshmashian> a tek sam 20min online
<BotaniCar|2> Pass on that pornternet, weshmashian
<CTCP3> <MmikePoso> 400, jedva
<CTCP3> tolko o tome kak su na Linuxu bolje performanse :>
<CTCP3> 7950 koja je sporija od R9 280x postigne 600 kH/s
<Hrki> CTCP3: jel mineas?=
<Hrki> pa ja mislim da je isplativije umjesto kupovanja hardwarea kupiti ltc-ove
<Hrki> i cekati da narastu
<BotaniCar|2> bravo hrki :) "ja mislim da je bolje biti nakupac nego proizvoditi novu vrijednost" :) Sretno :)
<BotaniCar|2> Najjadnije je sto si vjerojatno u pravu
<CTCP3> cekanje da narastu je riskantno, iako ce vjerojatno narast. al rudarenje je zagarantiran profit :>
<CTCP3> <BotaniCar|2> Uz to, stavim jedan job na 10 - kak to mislis stavis vise jobova? vise jobova na jednu graficku?
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: da. 
<CTCP3> lol, to ti je kontraproduktivno
<CTCP3> nit ima logike nit iko to radi
<BotaniCar|2> ispada da nije. 
<Hrki> je poceo netko mineat?
<Hrki> ili je jos teorija :D
<CTCP3> nes ti ziher nije kak treba, vjerojatno ti prikazuje krivo statse
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : koju grafu imas
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: onda bi imao drugacije brojeve na web interfejsu, a nemam , 6670
<MmikePoso> CTCP3: kak si namjestio miner?
<CTCP3> mineri ti nonstop koriste 100% cpua il graficke, osim ak im u postavkama smanjis intensity
<tonil> MmikePoso, koji pool koristis ja sam na coinotronu
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: ocito nije tako. 
<MmikePoso> neznam, neki
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : tako je jer vise procesa odjednom ce ukupno davat manje nego jedan poseabn
<tonil> CTCP3, sad me muci zast mi fejs kaze da je onaj cg miner i cpu miner rar virus :/
<BotaniCar|2> dapace, pogotovo na dozama, da bi napravili 100% utilizaciju moras im to reci. Nije default
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: jel citas ? Rezultat nakon cijele noci testa je da dva joba daju vise nego jedan. 
<CTCP3> tonil : ne kaze ti da je virus vec da je "hacking tool". zato jer hackeri ubacuju ljudima cgminere da tajno iskoristavaju tudje kompove za rudarenje
<BotaniCar|2> Opet velim da ne znam dovoljno i da moze imati veze sto su dva joba na dva razlicita poola, mozda nesto ovisi i o udaljenoj strani
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : gle, zanimljivo je, al sigurno nekaj nije kak treba, tj. to je nes samo na tvom kompu, jer niko nigdje nema takve rezultate
<CTCP3> gledam ovih dana sta ljudi rade, experimentiraju s 1000 kombinacija
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3probaj i sam, svjim rezultatima vise vjerujem nego tudjim, za svoju okolinu. 
<CTCP3> sve moguce tweakove
<CTCP3> tak da bi odavno BAR NEKO "vise zaradjivo" pokretanjem vise procesa odjednom :D
<CTCP3> ok, bum viido, al sumnjam, nes sigurno nije u redu
<BotaniCar|2> *probaj sam* or forever be silent :)
<CTCP3> xD
<BotaniCar|2> A ja bum provjeril jesam kaj na pol skonfal
<CTCP3> i inace, da, desi se nekad da cgminer bolje radi s I=17 neg I=18
<CTCP3> vele ljudi da svako treba experimentirat sa svojim kompom i grafom i driverima jer nekima je bolje na drugacijem I
<CTCP3> meni na I=19 radi full parom, a na I=18 steka
<CTCP3> a na I=17 se nece pokrenut
<CTCP3> a na I=16 opet radi ok
<CTCP3> s tim da, naravno, ak mi je I=14 i vise, komp mi je preopterecen za ista drugo radit na kompu
<CTCP3> <MmikePoso> CTCP3: kak si namjestio miner? - pokusavo sam prek onog GUIMINER-a pa prek nekih uputa itd i s nijednim mi se nije htjelo ni pokrenut :/. onda mi je neki lik na #litecoin prek PM-a poslao parametre s kojima radi kak treba i to ne diram :))
<CTCP3> cgminer.exe --scrypt -u tonkobonko4444.tonkobonko4444d -p Maslina22 -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -I 12 -g 1 -w 128
<CTCP3> mijenjam samo taj I :)
<CTCP3> brijem da su ovo najbanalnije postavke
<CTCP3> da bi se inace dalo izvuc vise s tweakanjem
<CTCP3> MmikePoso : inace, mozes OC grafu direkt iz cgminera. Takodjer, jel imas prikopcan koji monitor na grafu? navodno se grafa uspori ak nemas nista prikopcano
<CTCP3> 400 kH/s je ocajno lose
<MmikePoso> nemam monitor na grafi
<CTCP3> e mozd te to jebe
<BotaniCar|2> to nema smisla. 
<CTCP3> ljudi sklampaju neki vrag kaj prikopcaju na grafu pa ju to zavrava i onda ne smanji brzinu
<tonil> CTCP3, ne javlja mi da je hacking tool vec bas "cannot upload this file because it contains virus" :)
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : a navodno je to "feature" kojim grafa smanjuje potrosnju struje
<CTCP3> tonil : debinim antivirusima je "virus" sve sto je imalo "opasno"
<CTCP3> vidi : https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/a8edacb3fac182c3ff9ba997d9d0eb7d4c09bfb5feaf00657257bb3a01d0b568/analysis/
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: prikopcam nesto sto inicira dataflow na konektoru i to smanji potrosnju naspram scenarija u kojem na tom konektoru nema niceg ?
<tonil> mmkay inace vrtim kaspersky i on mi nist ne pokazuje
<CTCP3> KAV veli "not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.cpc"
<CTCP3> ostali debilni AVi ga oznace kao "W32/Trojan.WPBQ-0853"
<CTCP3> i sl
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, da se nas tu skupi dovoljno, nista nas ne prijeci da napravimo svoj pool ? 
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : ma ne, obrnuto. Ak nemas nis prikopcano na grafu, grafa smanji brzinu jer misli da ne treba nis radit (pa ti sjebe mineanje). Onda prikopcas tu homemade pizdariju pa grafa misli da je prikopcan monitor i ne smanjuje ti brzinu, pa rudaris pnom parom
<BotaniCar|2> a 2% provizije koje inace uzima pool owner podijelimo medj sobom 
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: ahh
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : ja nemam nis protiv, sam treba vidit kolko je to isplativo/komplicirano :)
<tonil> i ja sam za :)
<BotaniCar|2> Isplativo sumnjam da je (hosteru poola) 
<BotaniCar|2> Uvijek mi je isplativije uzeti ti 2% nego podijeliti to :D
<BotaniCar|2> No, ionak nismo tu jer smo gramzivi,jelda ? :D
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> MmikePoso : vrlo moguce da ti je u tome problem
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvumHi5Qn6w
<datase> CTCP3: Title: How To VGA Null Plug for Litcoin mining, Views: 58, Rating: 100.0%
<CTCP3> mislim da je to to
<tonil> CTCP3, jel postoji samo litecoin chat na freenodu? na kojima si ti jos?
<CTCP3> ima i #bitcoin
<CTCP3> brijem da ih ima hrpu
<CTCP3> na drugima nisam, samo na ta 2
<BotaniCar|2> Ako mi ista ide na jaja je to kaj za svaku valutu moram imati zaseban wallet. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili vjerovati nekom da me nece zajebat, pa da mi on cuva 
<CTCP3> ja sam instaliro sam onaj LTC wallet
<Hrki> CTCP3: jesi cuo, sheep je zatvoren, admin digao 40M$ i pobjego :D
<CTCP3> 2 GB je skinulo
<Hrki> trazi ga balkanska i ruska mafija :D
<CTCP3> Hrki : haha, da xD
<CTCP3> ovce :))))
<Hrki> prokleti smrad, nadam se da ce ga u kiselini otopit
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: testirao sam multipool i imam ili opciju da za svaku valutu dam wallet ID, ili da kod njih cuvam i na kraju napravim konverziju u *coin .. 
<CTCP3> a gle, kaj ocekuju :)))
<CTCP3> kriminalci dodju trgovat na kriminalni site i onda se cude kaj ih je kriminalni vlasnik sitea pokrao :)))
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : mislim da ti je kao najbolje da ti on automacki konverta u BTC il koji vec, al pojma neam iskreno
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: u tom scenariju vjerujem gazdi sajta da mi cuva paru dok se ne skupi za auto-convert .. kako na multipoolu nikad ne izmajnas za cijeli coin u jednoj rundi, a rotiraju po isplativosti, ispada da mu vjerujem mjesecima s nekim valutama .. to mi je malo .. 
<CTCP3> lol
<BotaniCar|2> s/cijeli coin/znacajnu kolicinu/
<CTCP3> iako, zapravo i ja malo sumnjam u isplativost tih poolova
<CTCP3> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<CTCP3> bas sam gledo jucer tijekom dana
<CTCP3> na ovoj listi stoji da je bio najbolji neki gold coin i FST
<CTCP3> a ovi na multiipool mineaju WDC
<CTCP3> makar je FST bio 20-30% "unosniji"
<CTCP3> a gold coin i hrpu coinova niti nemaju na tom multipoolu
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: racunaju sto je najisplativije na pocetku bloka. Ako se tecaj u pola posla promijeni, moraju dovrsiti blok
<tonil> wow koliko ih ima
<BotaniCar|2> Uz to, brijem da imaju nekakve dogovore, nemaju svi iste valute u rotaciji
<CTCP3> iskreno, mene vec boli glava od tolko tog xD
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj, lakse nego ekonomiju uciti na faxu :D
<vileni> mozda cak i profitabilnije
<BotaniCar|2> Gledaj ovo kao da se s X novaca igras na trzistu novca, ista stvar
<CTCP3> ma od hrpe kombinacija ovih setupa
<CTCP3> slozio sam cca 10 frendova cgminer
<CTCP3> od njih 10, s 8 je bilo problema
<CTCP3> i svaki nes razlicito
<CTCP3> em antivirus em firewall em windowsi em driveri
<Hrki> ako zaradite vise nego sto vas stura kosta svaka cast..
<Hrki> struja i amortizacija
<CTCP3> Hrki : kakva struja, ona je cca 10% mjesecne zarade
<CTCP3> hardver je upitan
<vileni> to je relativno, ovisno o zaradi
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: imas ROi kalkulatore. Ispada da se kartice u rangu 7950 isplate za ~30 dana
<Hrki> sacekaj mjesec dana, javi mi struju, kolko si zaradio i kolko si potrosio :D
<vileni> a i tko je koliko zaradio do sad?
<CTCP3> al s trenutnim omjerom cijene i ostalih brojki, ROI je za mjesec dana
<CTCP3> struja je fixna
<CTCP3> cca 200-300 kn/mj
<CTCP3> a tolko ces SIGURNO zaradit
<CTCP3> (s ovim novijim grafama)
<BotaniCar|2> (ako ne stavis karticu na PC u firmi) :)
<CTCP3> xD
<Hrki> :))))
<vileni> ako firma placa, a gpu imas od prije, onda ti je zarada od prve sekunde :)
<Hrki> ili ustekam komp dole u podrum gdje je zajednicka struja :DDD
<CTCP3> btw, moglo bi se i ilegalno prikopcat na elektru :)))
<CTCP3> Hrki xD
<Hrki> pa nek dijele svi stanari smnom veselje
<BotaniCar|2> ja ozbiljno razmisljam skriptirati cpuminer na racunala u mrezi, nek pere preko noci, ionako je sve upaljeno 24/7 , da se bar za uredsku kavu skupi 
<CTCP3> Hrki : jooooooooooooj, sad si me podsjetio
<CTCP3> Hrki : znas kaj likovi rade sa skrinjama
<CTCP3> unajme garazu
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ja sam vrtio na i5 za probu, islo je 40-50khash
<CTCP3> natrpaju garazu s par hladnjaca
<CTCP3> a struja se placa zajednicki :)))
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: 50x tak nekaj je nezanemariva para
<vileni> skupis ih dovoljno, i smanjis racun za grijanje
<CTCP3> vileni : koji i5? to je jeben score za CPU
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa sa 5 bi vec zaradio LTC unutar 2 tjedna mislim
<Hrki> rado bi cavrljao, ali moram raditi sugavi zadatak za molbu za posao :)
<CTCP3> meni i7 950 klokan s 3 na 4 GHz daje oko 45 kH/s
<vileni> CTCP3: 3470 ili 35xx, neznam tocno
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: s jednim coinom pokrijem jedva struju za njih, drugi bi vec kolegama u uredu mogao financirati nesscafe :)
<CTCP3> Hrki : di trazis poso xD
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa ako imas 50.. :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: da, to znaci 50 dusha koje piju kavu :D
<vileni> haha
<Hrki> ma kod mene, jedna firma, traze da im napravim dinamicku excell tablicu sa svi paremtrima za prozore
<calmpitbull> ola
<Hrki> a ovaj njemacki jezik je katastrofa
<Hrki> cak mi ni translate ne pomaze sta se tice kataloga...
<tonil> CTCP3, isplati li se jos ista od ovi coina koliko ih ima mineat,vidim namecoin je isto visoko
<vileni> na bitminteru ti mintaju btc i nmc zajedno
<vileni> kao nema utjecaja na performanse mintanja btc
<CTCP3> tonil : valjda isplati, treba skalkulirat to sve, a to mi se neda :D
<tonil> heh
<CTCP3> vileni : sa cim se NMC minta? cpuom?
<vileni> gpu
<tonil> http://www.ekupi.hr/SONY-PS4-500GB-Killzone-Shadow-Fall-Dual-Eye-Camera-361086.aspx
<tonil> dosao i u nas
<CTCP3> vileni : a BTC mintaju ASICom ili? jer kak moze u isto vrijeme mintat 2 stvari s gpuom bez pada performansi
<calmpitbull> tonil: gluposr
<calmpitbull> glupost
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: ne govori li ovo u prilog rezultata mog testa ? :D 
<vileni> CTCP3: neznam, nisam se zamarao s tim, vjerojatno pise tamo
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : ovo mozd sljaka za 2 razl coina, al za isti i dalje vjerujem da nema sanse :)
<CTCP3> vileni : ma najvjerojatnije se misli kombinacija GPUa za NMC i ASICa za BTC jer BTCe vise niko ne rudari s kompom, presporo je i neisplativo
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: kombinacija ima vise. Ja sam imao dva poola , dva joba, dva razlicita coina. 
<CTCP3> (pod kompom mislim GPU i CPU)
<CTCP3> BotaniCar|2 : aha, nisam vidio da si reko i 2 razl coina. al svejedno je cudno/sumnjivo
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: drugi job je bio na multipoolu pa je sigurno bilo nekaj drugo nego LTC na prvom jobu. 
<CTCP3> bilo bi fora da sljaka => vise coina :D
<vileni> to neisplativo je jako relativno
<Hrki> CTCP3: pa tko jos minea btc?
<Hrki> mislim da nitko
<CTCP3> pa zato i velim da je mozda ASICom
<CTCP3> zajebavaju ovi trolovi na #litecoin da dolaze ASICi za LTC :)
<CTCP3> neki lik je pejsto
<CTCP3> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7193/rmzm.png
<CTCP3> al brijem da je fejk
<tonil> mother of god!look at that hash rate
<tonil> 38Mh/s 
<tonil> stvarno
<tonil> o.o
<CTCP3> pa e
<CTCP3> tak da ovi kaj "proizvode" i "prodaju" ASIC-e za BTC
<CTCP3> unosnije im rudairt neg proizvodit
<CTCP3> ocu rec prodavat te ASICe
<CTCP3> tonil : si vidio ovog lika https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=346134.0
<tonil> wow, izgleda kao nesto iz star treka,
<tonil> zapravo podsjeca me na cern
<tonil> CTCP3, amazing non the less
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> al to su pederi
<CTCP3> s tim ASICima
<CTCP3> ubiju svu zaradu malim ljudima xD
<BotaniCar|2> Da, lakomci unlike us, sram ih i stid bilo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Uopce ne kuzim te male ljude, ne samo da hoce zivjeti, i zaradjivali bi ! :) 
<CTCP3> ne shvacaju zaso je bitcoin uopce nastao xD
<BotaniCar|2> Da, zabunom :)
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ej ekipo imam problem, kada stavim live linux distre uopce mi ne radi MREZA
<Hrki> preko win-xpa radi ko bog
<Hrki> jel mozda to ima veze sto sam moro updejtati bios da mi proradio uopce lan za winxp?
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: da li ti je mrezna podrzana od strane te distre ? 
<zerobravo> ifup interface_name ?
<Hrki> heh dobro pitanje :D
<Hrki> neznam :D
<Hrki> znam da je realtek, to bi trebalo biti podrzano
<Hrki> ali sam imao probleme na laptopu s njome
<jelly> Hrki: koji je pci-id mrezne kartice?
<Hrki> kako da to pogledam?
<jelly> lspci -nn
<Hrki> nista, idem to pogledat, brb
<jelly> Hrki: ako pejstas, pejstaj cijeli redak 
<Hrki> k
<Hrki> brb
<BotaniCar|2> "e,kak da pejstam s kompa koji nije na netu?" 
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<jelly> http://gizmodo.com/5304233/entire-new-13+story-building-tips-over-in-shanghai/
<BotaniCar|2> Zgrade bez temelja, svasta :)
<BotaniCar|2> S "vedre" strane, ocito je da Kinezi i doma prodaju smece, nije samo za izvoz :)
<MmikePoso> CTCP3: brijem da se trebam igrat sa over/under clockingom memorije i jezgre
<Hrki> pa to se dogadja dok poslodavci sparaju na radnicima :D
<Hrki> zgrade bez temlja, wtf :D
<Hrki> http://pastie.org/private/q0wlftknqlhsubmy2dsa
<Hrki> cijeli redak
<Hrki> fora komanda, jeben mi je taj linux za sve ima komande
<jelly> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection [8086:10c4] (rev 03)
<jelly> to zvuci cudno, 10/100?
<Hrki> prika ja ti nemam pojima sta znace te oznake
<Hrki> a najace su mi x332/x23/x42/x00
<Hrki> ti xevi su mi koma
<jelly> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx?check=1&lspci=8086:10c4 veli da je driver od 2.6.25 kernela na dalje
<jelly> 8086:10c4 <- je sam pci id broj
<jelly> Hrki: to je starije racunalo?  2006?
<Hrki> yep
<Hrki> hp6720s
<jelly> to bi trebalo radit, pojma
<Hrki> a znam, nista probat cu sredit wifi, to me zeza na winxp-u, valjda na linuxu nece :)
<jelly> zicana mreza bi kao trebala radit
<BotaniCar|2> <dumb> jel kabl ispravan </dumb>
<Hrki> je, sada idem preko njega
<Hrki> ali i u linux mintu je zezalo
<Hrki> tako da sumnjam da je to linuxa :/
<Hrki> brijem da je losa kartica sa losim biosom 
<Hrki> recimo kod cure na laptopu, amd64 uopce nemogu startati niti jednu live linux distru
<Hrki> losi su ti laptopi za popizdit
<jelly> jebes laptop koji trackpoint nema
<BotaniCar|2> Meni sve svejedno, samo da i ja jednom iskusim taj famozni sex 
<tonil> CTCP3, nek je na litecoin chatu ovo stavio "Dont mine litecoins. Mine altcoins and sell them for litecoins. This way you still get ltc, but at a faster rate than actual ltc miners."
<tonil> :/
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: to je neki ljubomornik koji si zeli poboljsati izglede da sam izminira ltc :)
<tonil> :D
<CTCP3> tonil : a to je valjda fora ko ovaj multipool
<CTCP3> treba vidit detalje :D
<CTCP3> prouci pa javi ;P
<CTCP3> ja sam prelijen xD
<tonil> ok
<CTCP3> aha
<tonil> bbl odoh na faks
<CTCP3> pod "altcoins" = misli druge coine
<CTCP3> onda nis novo
<CTCP3> mislio sam da je "altcoin" neki novi coin :DD
<BotaniCar|2> ZA ŠTA SLUŽI KOMPJUTER? On služi da mama i tata ne spavaju više zajedno.
<jelly> ajme ostavio sam terminal otkljucan
 * jelly -> dućan Zvečeva po Mond u lomu
<BotaniCar|2> Ukrali ti wallpaper ! :) 
<MmikePoso> vileni: daj mi reci koji driveri i koji sdk i koji cgminer ljubim te u celo 
<vileni> MmikePoso: ma slazem i ja cgminer, onih 300khash mi je na win
<MmikePoso> vileni: ah
<MmikePoso> a
<vileni> MmikePoso: sad sam nesto slozio bio sa ubuntu driverima, i radio je 17khash na 6850 :)
<MmikePoso> fino ti je radio :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nije linux za ozbiljan posa'
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<vileni> kad skinem driver sa amd-a, onda mi ne radi
<jelly> jel ciganminer radi na ciganmodu
<MmikePoso> vileni: ja sam moro betu skinit za r9
<vileni> pa sad i ja gledam betu
<vileni> MmikePoso: buildao si cgminer?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: koliko sam vidio, nekakvi mineri za android postoje, ne znam kakav je hardver potreban da se to tak isplati
<BotaniCar|2> *zakaj* nemrem na thunderbirdovom newsreaderu staviti ignore na nekog ? :(
<MmikePoso> vileni: da
<vileni> MmikePoso: 3.7.2? imas negdje zapisano proceduru?
<MmikePoso> svede se na ./configure --prefix=kud/hoces --enable-opencl --enable-scrypt
<vileni> a onaj SDK i/ili SDL?
<MmikePoso> moras amd sdk instalirat prije toga (i rebootat stroj jer ce se to nasrat u /opt i neznam kaj jos napravit)
<MmikePoso> sdl ti treba ako hoces kroz cgminer kontrolirat ventilatore, megaherce, volte i to
<BotaniCar|2> Da vam sad windows proceduru opisem,proplakali bi :)
<vileni> znaci uobicajeno, moram vidjeti jel ce pomoci beta driveri
<MmikePoso> vileni: ae
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: da ti ne bude prelagano, smisli neku skriptu za pokrenuti to na 50+ racunala
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: vec sam ju napravio :)
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<BotaniCar|2> Pico,pravi muskarci rade do 16:30 ! 
<vileni> od 7:30? :)
<BotaniCar|2> I od 05:00 ako treba ! 
<vileni> ja nakon 8h odlazim, jer ionako precesto radim vise od potrebnog
<BotaniCar|2> Mene moji plate :P
<vileni> mene plate za 8h, 8h radim
<vileni> prekovremeni su za to da se ja osjecam bolje
<BotaniCar|2> Prekovremeni su za to da se na poslu pravis da radis, umjesto da rmbas doma ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Posel == safe heaven ! 
<vileni> ma, otkad mi zena nije doma, ne zuri mi se doma, a moram 
<vileni> nece se stan sam cistiti, niti rucak kuhati
<Hrki> ej moze hint, treba mi za excell ali mislim da to postoji i u calcu za linuxase, naime imam recimo ovakvu tablicu: http://i.imgur.com/qjb9coo.png , ja bi sad da kada je vrijednost LFM-a npr 650 da uzima broj 10
<Hrki> koja je to naredba, budem dalje sam skuzio
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> hbogner iz .rs!
<hbogner> da
<jelly> поздрав
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o0 , dobavi kasackog piFa !
<hbogner> и теби синко
<SilverSpace> odlicno jos jedna pobjeda medvescaka u gostima
<OneKorea> Jel to t-comov netmask baniran na #openbsd? Sad ne mogu joinat tamo, a jučer s Optime sam normalno mogao o_o
<jelly> OneKorea: prije će biti da je "root@" baniran
<OneKorea> ohh
<jelly> nemoj ircat kao root
<jelly> heh
<OneKorea> gle stvarno :D
<OneKorea> na ubuntu live cdu sam, kao root, pa je i to defaultno bilo u xchatu ...
<jelly> nemoj ircat kao root
<OneKorea> ma znam, ali nisam sad na svojem PCu
<OneKorea> live cd ftw
<BotaniCar|2> Meni su svi live CDi pomrli, nisam ih hranio :( 
<OneKorea> ja imam ovaj neki malo stariji spin, neznam točno verziju, 3.2 je kernel, otvara se super na svim računalima koje sam probao do sad, a to mi je jedino bitno.
<SilverSpace> na mom laptopu moze se lako otkrit koji mi je pass jer su mi samo te tipke izlizane 
<jelly> hm, po toj logici moj password je asldlasdlslasdlas
<SilverSpace> no dobro treba poslozit osam znamenki po redu
<SilverSpace> lol http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/12/04/0305007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> dan vjenjcanja
<Hrki> jebeni coin, porasto je u par minuta za 100$ :D
<Hrki> zast mi nije radio sugavi netbanking prije, da ga j+++
<jelly> jebo coin, otvorite si #btc.hr vise
<jelly> ili ##spekulacije
<Hrki> vidis imas pravo
<Hrki> mogli bi radje market otvorit
<Hrki> bitcoin.hr
<jelly> nisam siguran da itko od onih koji se ovdje pale na BTC ima tehnicki knowhow za sloziti market, a ni kulturu drzanja razlicitih lozinki za svaki pojedini servis
<Hrki> istina
 * jelly dijelom ne vjeruje u get rich quick, a dijelom mu je zao sto nije klikao po tome 2010 kad je prvi put cuo
<SilverSpace> he he :) ne znam kad je to sve pocelo ali sam vrlo rano ne cuo nego i probao sloziti ali mi je to sve bilo konplicirano i odustao :)
<CTCP3> jelly : nisam ni ja vjerovo, nazalost, pa se sad mlatim po glavi :D
<CTCP3> likovi koji su mi objasnjavali su to objasnjavali uzasno glupo
<CTCP3> objasnjenje im je bilo da ti BTCi imaju vrijednost "zato jer si potrosio struje na njihovo miniranje"
<CTCP3> sto mi je bio totalni nonsens :D
<CTCP3> kao, "potrosena struja im daje vrijednost"
<CTCP3> :rolleyes:
<CTCP3> (tad je bilo ~1 USD potrosene struje = ~1 USD il nes sitno vise u naminiranim BTC-e)
<CTCP3> BTC-ima*
<SilverSpace> lol Razlog što je Milanović lošiji od Kosor je to što je njoj Sanader stavljao križiće gdje treba potpisati,a Milanović nema nikoga da zna nacrtati zvjezdicu, na križiće ne reagira nezna što je to.
<SilverSpace> Mad Max 4: Fury Road
<SilverSpace> bez gipsona 
<CTCP3> Mmike MmikeT kak ide rudarenje
<SilverSpace> u rudniku Å¡trajk 
<tonil> CTCP3, jedan mi je lik preporucio da skinem cg miner odavde koja je razlika izmedju njega i onog kojeg vec rabim http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/
<tonil> i rekao mi je da nabavim gigabyteicu 7950 da ide i do 750 Kh kad je overclockana
<tonil> Mmike, MmikeT koliko postizes sa svojom grafom jes namjestio sve?
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zlocudni-softver-siri-se-pomocu-zvuka/128685.aspx
<SilverSpace> Novi masovni napad hakera: Ukrali više od dva milijuna lozinki za Facebook, Gmail, Twitter i yahoo
<obruT> jao, saće mi stavljat gole tete na wall
<Hrki> :D
<SilverSpace> :) kaj fali golim tetama 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-05
<DomaMuffin> Dalmacijoooo , dalmacijooooo 
<DomaMuffin> Jutro :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> \o/
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, jeva 600 kH/sec
<tonil> hm MmikeDOMA a kaze mi jedan lik koji minea sa 7970 695Kh/s
<tonil> meni preporucuje 7950
<tonil> gigabajticu
<tonil> da kolkoana moze doci i do 720
<tonil> klokana*
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikeDOMA> da, ja sam natjerao ovu na 720 kH/sec
<MmikeDOMA> ali nakon 10 minuta se stroj smrzne/reboota
<MmikeDOMA> na 90C dodje
<tonil> wow to nece traja puno
<tonil> trajat*
<MmikeDOMA> idem na poso
<tonil> nove r9 r8 su poznate po zagrijavanju
<SilverSpace> :) u fridge sa njom 
<SilverSpace> 24h kitchen rizoto 
<SilverSpace> bas bi jedan crni i to npr. komiža 
<jelly> 24h?
<DomaMuffin> jutarnji.hr !
<SilverSpace> 24h kitchen tv
<DomaMuffin> ^^ pron
<SilverSpace> 2kitchen tv
<SilverSpace> 24kitchen tv
<tonil> hm di mi je ctcp 
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, koliko si izminta do sada?
<jelly> food porn?
<DomaMuffin> ti si prvi poceo, jelly
<DomaMuffin> .cake jelly
 * datase gives jelly a chocolate cake
<SilverSpace> bloody mary
<SilverSpace> Nexus 5 bas i nema neku ocijenu http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_nexus_5-5705.php
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA : jel se popravio speed
<CTCP2> Hrki : si kupio sta
<Hrki> ma jesam kurac, nitko nista ne prodaje
<Hrki> jer je vriejdnost pala
<Hrki> pederi cekaju kad naraste vrijednost
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> cini se da raste
<Hrki> da, burza se otvara
<CTCP2> na 1000 se vratilo
<Hrki> premalo je to pederima
<tonil> jel to pala vrijednost bitcoina
<tonil> CTCP2, jedan lik mi je preporucio da skinem cg miner odavde,koja je razlika izemdju tog i onog sto si mi ti linkao http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/
<jelly> zasto 3.7 a ne zadnju verziju?
<tonil> hm ja i neznam koju verziju imam 
<tonil> odavde sam skinuo https://mega.co.nz/#!dwUyzAiR!OdP072EOKc5i3r7xSlLdNhvyF4IZB97zEw-8EFC-vZ8
<CTCP2> jelly : novije vise ne podrzavaju GPU, sljakaju samo prek ASICa
<CTCP2> one su za BTC
<CTCP2> tonil : cek da vidim
<tonil> ok
<CTCP2> to je valjd malo novija verzija izasla nakon onog packa guiminer-scrypt_win32_binaries_v0.04.zip
<CTCP2> probaj kak ide sa njom, mozd ima kakvih poboljsanja :D
<CTCP2> kaj veli taj lik, ima nekih ubrzanja?
<CTCP2> hm, meni radi sporije neg stara 3.1
<CTCP2> nekih 10-15-20%
<CTCP2> s identicnim parametrima
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> MmikeDOMA : jel se popravio speed
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA : probaj sa starijom verzijom :D
<tonil> CTCP2, lik kaze da ima 695Kh/s sa 7970
<tonil> klokanom
<CTCP2> ta ide do 770
<CTCP2> aj ga pitaj ak mu se da da proba sa starijom, mozd ce mu ic brze :D
<CTCP2> btw, kolko dugo se bavi rudarenjem?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<tonil> nisam ga pitao u detalje al predlozit cu mu tvoju zamisao rekao je da je nest sjeba da je zato tako nizak hash rate
<tonil> CTCP2, koliko si izmintao inacae do sada
<tonil> u mene 0.037 sporo ovo ide :D
<CTCP2> kolko ti je ono speed? :D
<tonil> 5,90 po jezgri cpu i 90 na gpu
<tonil> bio je na 120
<tonil> al smanjio sam da mogu surfat kompom
<CTCP2> a kolko dnevno drzis upaljeno? :D
<tonil> 16 od 24 sata
<tonil> CTCP2, koliko si ti izmintao do sada? bas razmisljam da kupim 7950
<SilverSpace> ili da odmah za tu lovu kupis konje
<CTCP2> ja sam pauziro dok ne uzmem novu grafu
<CTCP2> al imam ziher 0,1
<CTCP2> tak da mi je cudno da ti nemas ni tolko
<CTCP2> jer ja sam minto 1-2 dan mozda xD
<tonil> da cudno je i meni
<tonil> koje si programe koristio,jel ove sta si i meni linkao?
<CTCP2> da
<tonil> hm 
<CTCP2> i to samo VGA
<tonil> a nzznam
<tonil> pise mi estimated coins 0.043 day
<tonil> hm
<tonil> nemam pojma
<Hrki> jeste poceli sa mineanjem ili jos teoretizirate? :D
<Hrki> dok vi pocnete, izmislit ce nesto novo :)
<tonil> CTCP2, pokazuje mi na cointronu da mi samo cpu worker radi dok ovaj gpu nist :/ mozda je u tome stvarno problem
<CTCP2> nije, to na siteu ni meni ne prikazuje
<CTCP2> da nisi stavio krivi username/web adresu? :D
<CTCP2> mozd mintas na neki drugi site xD
<CTCP2> (ja sam se rego na 3)
<tonil> nope 
<tonil> nije u tom problem :/
<CTCP2> pa kolko ukupno sati mintas (otprilike)?
<tonil> um di to mogu vidjet
<tonil> nisam siguran kolko imam sati
<CTCP2> ma mislim skalkuliraj kolko dana vec radis po ~16h dnevno
<tonil> cek od onoga dana kad si mi pokazao mislim da je bio petak
<CTCP2> 5-6 dana =  full dana
<CTCP2> trebo si imat bar 0,2 LTCa
<CTCP2> 5-6 dana = 4 full dana
<CTCP2> jel ti izbacuje kakve greske? :/
<tonil> CTCP2, evo pastebin svega sto radi http://pastebin.com/HyuDNnU0
<CTCP2> zgleda ok, sam ti je brzina mala
<CTCP2> iako, ak mintas vec 4 full dana, trebo si imat bar 0,1 LTC
<CTCP2> https://www.litecoinpool.org/calc?hashrate=70&difficulty=1964.83427079&power=&energycost=0.10&currency=USD
<CTCP2> mozda da probas s drugim poolom
<CTCP2> imas onaj GIVE ME COINS
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/XkaIh6Q.jpg
<tonil> jesi regan na give me coins?
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> sve ista procedura
<tonil> ok koristis li jos koji pool :/ mislim da 
<tonil> ovi decki sa coinotrona malo kradu
<CTCP2> rego sam se na multipol koji kao kalkulira najunosniji coin al tamo ne miniram nis
<CTCP2> ne znam, malo mi cudno to na cointoronu
<CTCP2> meni je zaracuno OK
<tonil> hm reganje na cointronu je zatvoreno
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> btw, jel zna neko za nekakav "PCI Express na USB" adapter
<CTCP2> znaci adapter na koji bi prikopcao standardnu PCI Express graficku karticu
<CTCP2> i zatim to spojio na USB port na kompu
<CTCP2> nasao sam na netu nekakve "externe USB graficke" ali to su vec neki bezvezni "gotovi proizvodi", sa njihovom grafom unutra
<CTCP2> nasao sam i nekakav adapter na koji mozes prikopcat bilo koju grafu, al nema USB port vec samo PCI EXpresscard za latop
<CTCP2> (svrha: prikopcat recimo 7-8 grafickih na 1 komp :D)
<CTCP2> standardne maticne imaju samo nekolko PCIe slotova pa si ogranicen
<CTCP2> ak nema nikakvih USB adaptera, mozda bi mogo grafu na taj adapter za PCI EXpresscard, pa onda nastekat adapter PCI EXpresscard<->USB2? :D
<CTCP2> ideje? xD
<jelly> kupis serversku plocu sa 6 PCIe
<CTCP2> da, al ocu vise od 6 :)
<CTCP2> imam vec maticne sa 6 PCie
<CTCP2> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3434#ov
<CTCP2> takve slicne imam
<CTCP2> namjeravo sam slozit 4-5 kompova i natrpat ih grafama
<CTCP2> al bolja ideja mi se cini uzet samo 1 komp i prek USB-a ga natrpat s recimo 20 grafi
<Hrki> jelly: pa nije da ti je vise pun qrac BTC-ova :D
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ja sam dosadio vec sam sebi :D
<Hrki> ma ja cekam da netko od vas isproba pa da krenem
<Hrki> nemam para da trosim na glupe gracike ako necu imat koristi od nje :D
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> u tome je i poanta :D
<CTCP2> ak ces ikad imat sigurno koristi, imat ces sad ovih mjesec dana :D
<Hrki> mislis za ltc-ove?
<CTCP2> i to u cifri da ces ih sigurno otplatit :D
<CTCP2> poslije i ak popusis, boli te, nisi nis izgubio
<CTCP2> da
<Hrki> a sigurno, meni treba 10xx veca zarada :D
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> hebe me sad ova ideja
<CTCP2> to mi je primamljivije neg slagat nove kompove i trosit pare na njih
<CTCP2> cudim se kak se niko nije tog sjetio
<CTCP2> svi imaju te miming rigove s 2-3 grafe
<CTCP2> mining*
<CTCP2> inace USB drasticno degradira grafu
<CTCP2> al kod mineanja nije bitna propusnost
<CTCP2> ko kod igrica
<obruT> samo vi majnajte, a mi cemo vam da ukrademo diskove :)
<CTCP2> xDD
<CTCP2> back off xD
<CTCP2> sve sto se zmajna, ode na enkriptirane USB stickove :D
<CTCP2> koji se zatrpavaju u sumi 500 m od kuce :D
<obruT> a password od kljuca je "god" ? :)
<CTCP2> xD
<obruT> ok, adresu cemo saznati, bar to nije problem :)
<drj_cro> moram priznat da je dosadno na kanalu bez botancara,niko nis ne trola :)
<obruT> linux je smeće
<drj_cro> obruT: to pokusavas botanicara zamijenit il ? :)
<obruT> :)
<obruT> jebiga, samo ja ne znam nis o windowsima
<CTCP2> skonto sam
<CTCP2> 1, ATI ima hardverski limit na max 8 grafickih :/
<CTCP2> vise od tog nemre xD
<CTCP2> 2., postoji PCIe splitter
<CTCP2> da na jedan PCIe port stavis vise uredjaja/grafickih
<CTCP2> i to navodno sljaka ok
<tonil> a kako corssfire funkcionira na vise od 2 graficke i sto je sa driverima?sve to radi?
<tonil> cross*
<CTCP2> da, navodno radi
<CTCP2> ne znam kolko se max moze grafi stavit u jedan CF
<CTCP2> al to mi ni ne treba za mining
<tonil> ok
<CTCP2> mislim da je puno bolji load ak svaka radi za sebe
<tonil> obruT, jednom sam trolao na linux.hr chatu o windowsima pa sam promptno popusio ban :D
<tonil> i to od igustina mislim al zato je se vileni bio dobro nasmijao
<tonil> inace bilo je smjeha
<weshmashian> trolanje? paketni sustavi suxaju, .msi ftw! :)
<vileni> hm, ne sjecam se ja toga :)
<obruT> weshmashian: ma sta... make install i djenja
<vileni> make -j16
<vileni> !
<obruT> koga briga dje je sto zavrsilo :)
<vileni> mogli ste mi i prije reci da se moze kompajlirati sa vise jezgri
<weshmashian> a i to kaj velis..
<SilverSpace> ubuntu sucks
<weshmashian> pa to znamo vec
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> fedora sux big time (pozdrav Valentu i Gogali)
<obruT> a i Arch je smece
<obruT> Mint isto
<obruT> Slackware isto
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mogu ja nabrajati do sutra, al neću :) TurboLinux jedino valja :)
<SilverSpace> ne valja 
<SilverSpace> hm sad i f1 ide na turbo 
<obruT> pa to jos postoji :) imam negdje doma originalni cd star miljon godina :)
<igustin> tonil: what? o.O teško da sam te ja banirao za tako nešto ;) moja "ljestvica" je malo viša :)
<igustin> obruT: FYI - Valent NIJE više na Fedori, koliko god to nevjerojatno zvučalo
<SilverSpace> igustin: ma da nisam skuzio da nije vise 
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sad fura 
<SilverSpace> dobro skriva 
<igustin> ne znam je li Fedora ekipa već sazvala Etičko povjerenstvo za lomače :D
<igustin> Mint :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> pa ni ja nisam više na Susetu, a bio sam zadnjih 10-tak godina, isto sad Mint
<igustin> samo Å¡to ja nisam bio Suse-taliban kao Å¡to je Valent bio za Fedoru :)
<Hrki> jedno blitz pitanje, dok kazu prijave se primaju do npr. 26. dali to znaci jos i taj dan 
<SilverSpace> suse mi je bio drugi os poceo sa mandrakom
<igustin> Hrki: u principu da, zaključno s tim datumom
<SilverSpace> i onda se razljutio na .rpm pakete 
<igustin> ?
<SilverSpace> to me dovelo na debian
<Hrki> thx, ja sam bio na mandrakeu dok mi jednog dana nije prnula particija
<Hrki> onda sam odusto od svega na par godina
<weshmashian> slackware & debilan fo' me
<obruT> ih, moj put je prosao kroz hrpu distri, a uglavnom se svelo na treba mi hitno neka nova instalacija i sto mi netko dao, na tome sam ostao :)
<obruT> istu kua je sve, kad poslozis da radi, radi :) iako, prednost dajem .deb paketnom mehanizmu
<Mmike> kaj je to fedora? :D
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: di da nadjem win7 usb iso image
<obruT> i naravno... covjek se ulijeni s vremenom pa zeli sve manje vremena trosit na slaganje ovog i onog :)
<Mmike> and that's why we're deploying puppet!
<SilverSpace> obruT: tu si upravu :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<CTCP2> <Mmike> DomaMuffin: di da nadjem win7 usb iso image
<CTCP2> :>>>
<CTCP2> welcome to the dark side :>>
<jelly> kod windows admina u firmi, ofkors
<jelly> http://pixelizam.com/neobicni-mostovi-atlantske-ceste-u-norveskoj/
<CTCP2> http://pixelizam.com/kordicepsi-gljive-koje-insekte-pretvaraju-u-zombije/
<CTCP2> a smijali su se njima:
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAe18Xvs4Q
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Zombie Apocalypse [DOCU], Views: 239743, Rating: 88.49965%
<CTCP2> inace, zanimljive su te gljivice, bakerije itd
<CTCP2> navodno jer su ljudi manje izlozeni (manje borave u prirodi), slabi im imunitet, cesce dobivaju rak i manji im je IQ
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, starijom kaj?
<MmikeDOMA> frendica veli da u danskoj vrtic izgleda tak da su klinci cijelo vrijeme vani, u sumi :)
<MmikeDOMA> ak je kisa, jbg, .kisa je :)
<CTCP2> kisa je extra bonus :)
<CTCP2> onaj miris poslije kise nije kisa, vec bakterije iz zemlje xD
<CTCP2> navodno je taj "aerosol" extra zdrav
<CTCP2> jaca imunitet i inteligenciju
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sirokopojasni-internet-po-hrvatskim-brdima-otoci/128734.aspx
<jelly> zvuci kao wimax
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, starijom verzijom cega?
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, oko 600kH/sec dobijem, natjero sam i do 710 kH, ali se onda pocme pregrijavat
<CTCP2> 3.1
<MmikeDOMA> sad cu ic instalirat windowze skoro i vidjet kak radi kad downvoltam
<MmikeDOMA> minera?
<CTCP2> probo sam ovaj noviji kaj je reko tonil i radi mi nekih 10% sporije
<MmikeDOMA> brijes?
<CTCP2> pa nemoj downvoltat :D
<MmikeDOMA> neat, to cu prvo probat onda
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj ne?
<MmikeDOMA> downvolt = manje se grije 
<CTCP2> downvolt = downclock?
<CTCP2> oce se smanjit frekva jezgre?
<MmikeDOMA> nece
<MmikeDOMA> nebi smjela
<MmikeDOMA> nemam pojma :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> u biti, nece
<CTCP2> sam ce ti bit mozda nestaiblnija :D
<CTCP2> a kaj si napravio da ti je skocilo s 400 na 600
<StephenS> busa
<MmikeDOMA> tjuno :)
<MmikeDOMA> smanjio malo jezgru povecao memoriju
<jelly> pljunuo na cooler
<CTCP2> "smanjio malo jezgru"
<CTCP2> svast
<CTCP2> svih clockaju jezgru da dobiju bolji score :)
<CTCP2> fakat ima 1000 kombinacija kak je kome bolje
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, navodno za scrypt to ne valja
<MmikeDOMA> memoriju da, jezgru ne
<SilverSpace> lol trazim drivere i na njuzima naletim na bootanogcara :)
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> bolje nego caranog boota
<gedora> Pozdrav svima, imam problem sa videom,sa VLC playerom, svako malo slika zašteka i zamrlja se, radi se o AVI fileu. Hvala
<CTCP2> #VLC
<CTCP2> :>
<jelly-home> #vlc?
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> sprdnja
<CTCP2> kao official kanal
<CTCP2> a niko nikad nis tamo ne odgovori
<CTCP3> ono kad puknes listanje kanala na freenodeu pa ti se sve smrzne na 10 min...
<jelly-home> kojo?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kina-zabranila-bitcoin/128735.aspx
<jelly-home> heh
<MmikeDOMA> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mtgox/btcusd
<MmikeDOMA> lose :D
<jelly-home> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dotemu.ddtrilogy
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: cekas da se srusi na $50 opet?
<weshmashian> sto vise gledam to vise brijem da je isplativije kupit bitcoin ujutro pa ga prodat navecer
<weshmashian> i tak u krug
<jelly-home> dugorocno je isplativije ne trosit vrijeme na to
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ne, na oko 500 i onda uljecem sa ovih 250k dolara koje cuvam u carapu :)
<weshmashian> jelly-home: s tim se slazem
<weshmashian> ovo je bila turisticka obzervacija samo
<CTCP2> 1100 je, to je sad normala
<CTCP2> bio je 800-850 jutros
<weshmashian> ok, ispravak, kupit 0.01 bitcoin za pocetak :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ovaj vip ima losu stranicu 
<SilverSpace> kak bi volio da jednostavno nestanu mobilni telefoni 
<SilverSpace> najbolje mi je bilo kad ih nije bilo 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' vam radi www.playboy.tv ?
<jelly-home> nesto se otvori u chrometu
<jelly-home> "da"
<tonil> igustin, da citiram rekao sam "Yeah,but in my opinion steve ballmer is way more sexier than linus torvalds":D na sto je se nasmijala vecina a ja sam popusio ban :P
<tonil> koji los dan danas, idem u rikverc i bubnem u auto od kolegice,blatobran napukao :/ i to po noci na parkiralistu
<tonil> :(
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, kaj veli kolegicfa? :)
<tonil> a nist platit cu stetu,bojim se da ce me zamrzit zbog ovoga :(
<igustin> tonil: pa dobro, to je već trolanje trola, nije to šerijatski zakon ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel ti poznata ova stjena http://is.gd/Q9KB5C negdje oko varazdina :)
<obruT> mozda Lepoglava ? iako, hmm, oni imaju boulder
<MmikeDOMA> kak su ti windowsi idijotski glupi
<MmikeDOMA> al' ono
<MmikeDOMA> i-di-jot-ski
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, problem sa driverima?
<MmikeDOMA> ne, s medijem za instalaciju
<obruT> SilverSpace: Kučan donji :)
<tonil> hm gledam ovu 4990 postize 1200Kh/s 
<tonil> da mi je imati cetiri takve
<tonil> bitce dodju oko 20k kuna
<obruT> al nisam po umjetnima pentro nigdje osim zg, grac i na skijalistima u francuskoj/italiji
<tonil> jel pala vrijednost bitcoina sad kad ga je kina zabranila
<tonil> hm gledam i nije
<tonil> svasta
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: do tell
<tonil> jos se i penje
<MmikeDOMA> pazi ovog k3dbja
<MmikeDOMA> kaze 'medium does not suppoer 16x write speed, switching to 17x' :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: i koliko si skupio ltc-a? :)
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, :P
<vileni> ja sam maloprije prvi :
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: lol :)
<tonil> wow vileni koliko minas koja konfa
<CTCP3> tonil : 4990, wtf?
<CTCP3> aha, valjda si mislio 7990 :))
<tonil> ups 
<tonil> da 
<tonil> 7990
<vileni> tonil: to vec 2 tjedna radi
<tonil> op, koja grafa
<vileni> ali tek od jucer na 6850
<tonil> ah koliko postizes
<tonil> Kh?
<vileni> 300-600
<vileni> tu i tamo upalim jos jedan stroj
<vileni> 6850 i 7870
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, koji pool?
<tonil> opa nije lose, to je trostruko vise od mene 
<vileni> coinhuntr
<CTCP3> jel mjerio ko kolko tocno ide net prometa?
<CTCP3> MmikeDOMA : jel mos pogledat kolko tebi ide za cgminer? :)
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP3, net prometa?
<vileni> mislim da je prometa skoro nista, jedino kad wallet skines
<MmikeDOMA> pa, nista
<CTCP3> da
<MmikeDOMA> tj, minmalno, da
<CTCP3> cool
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP3, nemrem trenutno
<tonil> vileni, zasto nisi na coinotronu,cemu izbor coinhuntra ?
<CTCP3> ma ok, ak je prakticki nis, onda neam brige
<vileni> tonil: prvi koji mi je pao pod ruku
<tonil> ah mmkay
<SilverSpace> ♣
<CTCP3> brijem da bi to cudo moglo radit i prek GPRS modema s 1 GB/mj prometa
<vileni> ali imam i na hashfaster, 50btc, bitmintr i vjerojatno jso par njih
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<vileni> vidis, moram pogledati 50btc da li su se oporavili
<vileni> zadnji put kad sam se ulogirao tamo reklo mi da imam 173BTC
<drj_cro> http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-purchased-with-bitcoin-2013-12
<drj_cro> brzo na mintanje :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel mogu instalirat misa da nemam windowse?
<MmikeDOMA> erm
<MmikeDOMA> instalirat windowse da nemam misa?
<CTCP3> starije si mogo
<CTCP3> vjerojatno mozes i ove nove sminkerske
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: mozes probati
<CTCP3> a vjerojatno mozes ukljucit i one neke gluposti da ti strelice simuliraju misa (ugradjeno je u winse)
<CTCP3> ak ces trebat bas klikat
<Vlado9A3CY> MmikeDOMA, probaj pa nam javi jesi li uspio :D
<tonil> vileni, opa onda si ti bogat
<tonil> :D
<vileni> tonil: osim sto su bili hacknuti pa krivo pokazuje :)
<vileni> realno sam izmintao 0.1btc i kusur
<tonil> ja jos nemam niti 0.1 litecoina :((
<StephenS> 340btc
<StephenS> vredi li to sto?
<CTCP3> http://visitmedimurje.com/
<vileni> da, tipa 340k$
<CTCP3> kaj mislite kolko je drzava platila za ovaj site :))
<StephenS> w00t
<vileni> sad samo reci da imas to
<vileni> :D
<StephenS> w00t
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: mozes
<StephenS> imam na nekom starom acc pre 2+ godine
<vileni> haha
<vileni> sell
<StephenS> mislim da je bilo 340
<StephenS> ili 34
<StephenS> cek da vidim
<CTCP3> :D
<vileni> mozes meni dati 1btc za info
<CTCP3> i da je 1, jebeno je :D
<vileni> da
<vileni> ma ja sa 0.1 vec sretan
<CTCP3> http://visitmedimurje.com/
<CTCP3> drzava je za ovo dala 750.000 kn
<CTCP3> tj 780
<StephenS> 34 bitch!
<StephenS> YEA BITCH
<StephenS> gde da prodam ovo
<CTCP3> :D
<StephenS> davajts link aaaaaaaaaaa
<vileni> mtgox mozda
<StephenS> koliko je to kuna
<vileni> btc-e ima nesto nizi omjer
<StephenS> mogu kupiti neku jahtu nestoa 
<CTCP3> mnogo bre
<vileni> pa 34k$
<MmikeDOMA> stemd, to je preko 30k dolara :)
<vileni> 185k?
<MmikeDOMA> nije bas 34 
<StephenS> meh
<MmikeDOMA> jer nesh dobit tu paru
<MmikeDOMA> ali
<StephenS> mogu kupiti nista
<StephenS> neka osrednja kola
<CTCP3> StephenS : ULOZI!
<StephenS> I make that in 2months :{
<MmikeDOMA> osrednja?!
<MmikeDOMA> za 190k kuna
<StephenS> cek
<MmikeDOMA> StephenS, kupi LTCove za pol toga i cekaj
<StephenS> jel to mene neko lozi
<vileni> ne
<StephenS> ili 34btc vredi $34k?
<StephenS> dajte neki dokaz
<CTCP3> ozbiljno
<MmikeDOMA> da, jedan btc je oko tisucu dolara
<MmikeDOMA> a jebote
<MmikeDOMA> lazemo te
<MmikeDOMA> 100 dolara je jedan
<CTCP3> http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/
<MmikeDOMA> ja ti dam 200
<vileni> ja ovdje pratim https://btc-e.com/exchange/ltc_usd
<CTCP3> xD
<igustin> bitcoin.com.hr
<MmikeDOMA> prodas?
<StephenS> ae
<StephenS> moze
<StephenS> ali za 1100
<vileni> ja dam isto 100$ po btc
<vileni> :D
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, lose, sporo, btcwisdom je bolji
<StephenS> cek da prodajem sad odmah ili ce da pada
<StephenS> sta ako ode na 2k
<StephenS> e onda mogu vec kupiti stan
<vileni> zadnjih tjedan dana je oko 1000$
<MmikeDOMA> da, al'
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj to radit
<vileni> prodaj pola :)
<vileni> ulozi u ltc nesto
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<vileni> nesto zapij
<vileni> i tak
<StephenS> ma jok sve ili nesto
<StephenS> ma ne radim ja inace sa ovim virtuelnim novcima
<StephenS> nema nikakvo pokrice
<StephenS> nego sam tako bzv nesto njakao se sa enkripcijom pa kao ovo safe blabla
<MmikeDOMA> StephenS, aj daj svakom od nas po 0.1 BTC, onako, drugarski? :)
<vileni> da
<vileni> :D
<vileni> pogotovo meni, jer sam ti prvi rekao koliko vrijedi!
<MmikeDOMA> ok, njemu daj 0.2 :)
<CTCP3> ja najvise meljem o btcima ovdje na kanalu, ja najvise zasluzujem :D
<MmikeDOMA> 13ZamywN4CiuuzJ5w1zM731jrteHgxApVL
<MmikeDOMA> eto
<MmikeDOMA> posaljes :)
<vileni> CTCP3: tebi cemo dati 0.01 da prestanes
<vileni> :D
<CTCP3> xDD
<CTCP3> ocu VISE xD
<StephenS> daj adresu
<StephenS> vileni: 
<StephenS> dobices 1btc
<StephenS> dosta ti je
<vileni> 1LgvJH7fYmkSCUTrqgSAhBbs7RHMchs3yK
<vileni> eto
<StephenS> ostalo razdeli kome hoces
<StephenS> CTCP3 nece dobiti nista
<StephenS> zato sto je pohlepan
<CTCP3> xD
<StephenS> nemoj ti meni xD
<tonil> :D
<tonil> svasta
<tonil> :)
 * CTCP3 ode plakat u kut
<vileni> ak dobijem btc, odmah si idem auto kupiti
<vileni> :D
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> bolje ulozi u grafe :D
<StephenS> sta su grafi
<StephenS> grafcoin?
<StephenS> lmao
<StephenS> StephenScoin
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<CTCP3> graficke za miniranje xD
<igustin> StephenS: nemoj ovako završiti u medijima -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25134289
<StephenS> vileni: poslao sam
<vileni> StephenS: ajd fala
<vileni> nazalost, nemogu pogledati do sutra mislim :)
<StephenS> zasto?
<vileni> ali i da nisi, svejedno hvala :)
<StephenS> ok
<vileni> wallet mi na poslu
<vileni> nisam imao mjesta na laptopu :)
<StephenS> hoce jos neko? 0.05
<MmikeDOMA> StephenS, 13ZamywN4CiuuzJ5w1zM731jrteHgxApVL
<tonil> StephenS, i ja mislim da ti pametno barem 20% tog iznosa ulozit u litecoine
<StephenS> salim se
<StephenS> nema vise
<StephenS> :)
<MmikeDOMA> StephenS, a daaaaaaaaaaj, platim pivce! :)
<StephenS> nema
<StephenS> nestalo sa berze
 * MmikeDOMA ce sve sto dobije od StephenSa ulozit u LTC :)
<StephenS> a kako da ima kad nikad nije ni bilo
<StephenS> ahahahahahhaha
 * StephenS is a troll of the decay!
<StephenS> WOO WOO
<tonil> -.-
<vileni> haha :)
<vileni> sta cu sad, kako cu auto kupiti!
<StephenS> nema leba bez pogace
<StephenS> radi!
 * CTCP3 je odma procitao trolanje...
<vileni> ma i radim :)
<StephenS> kako ja ne ulivam nikakve nade u te virtuelne gluposti
<StephenS> nego samo rad i rad
<StephenS> ja jos i studiram pa ti gledaj
<igustin> ništa, locirat ćemo te sami :P :D
<StephenS> inace ako se obogatis a da nisi nista stvorio, to je kao da nisi nista napravio u zivotu.
<StephenS> I wanna be forever young
<vileni> nemam ja nista protiv rada, samo nebi bilo lose da pare malo brze idu :)
<igustin> StephenS: ajd reci da trolaš da imaš 34BTC i da ne znaš koliko danas vrijede...?
<StephenS> sve je moguce
<igustin> da, moguće je i da sumnjam u to ;)
<StephenS> nemoj biti sad pametan kad sam iztrolovao ;]
<StephenS> lako ja resim neki algoritam kada vidim resenje
<StephenS> :)
<MmikeDOMA> super
<MmikeDOMA> instaliras windowse
<MmikeDOMA> i onda ti mreza ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> krasota
<igustin> naravno
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: pravo je pitanje zašto ti uopće instaliraš Windowse...? :P ;)
<drj_cro> igustin: da rudari :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ocu vidjet dal' ce snizavanje napona kaj napravit
<drj_cro> umjesto da na onim porn serverima naruci atijevke i tamo rudari :)
<MmikeDOMA> nagovaram frenda koji odrzava isabellu da tamo to 
<MmikeDOMA> al' nece, peder :)
<MmikeDOMA> veli, nesmije :)
<igustin> drj_cro: na Linuxu ne može rudariti? :S
<drj_cro> moze
<StephenS> rudarenje je gubljenje vremena
<StephenS> radite nesto konstruktivno
<CTCP3> kao npr. da trolamo jadne ljude na #ubuntu-hr ?
<igustin> lol
 * CTCP3 slaps StephenS around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1464691_559124270844234_1602819416_n.jpg
<CTCP3> Natko Kovaèeviæ
<CTCP3> PEDERSKA UDBO MAFIJA SDP, HNS, HDZ, IDS, LABURISTI, LIBERALI I OSTALI SOTONISTI TEROROM, PLJAÈKOM I PERVERZIJOM NA HRVATSKE OBITELJI I HRVATSKU DJECU!
<CTCP3> STOP SODOMI I GOMORI!
<CTCP3> NIKAD U EU!
<CTCP3> Natko
<CTCP3> ...
<igustin> uf
<StephenS> pa HR je vec u EU
<StephenS> lmao
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: daj ga rokni
<StephenS> da nisi malo zakasnio
<CTCP3> nije to moj citat xD
<CTCP3> to je jedan od ovih bolesnika
<CTCP3> kaj ne znas ko je natko kovacevic
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, nemrem, jedino ivoks ima tu privilegiju
<igustin> CTCP3: ne, i nimalo mi nije žao
<CTCP3> natko kovacevic & marko franciskovic, fantasticni nacionalisticki duo
<CTCP3> ovaj marko je trenutno u remetincu
<igustin> ne želim znati
<StephenS> zelis
<StephenS> ZELIS ZELIS
<CTCP3> da, zelis
<StephenS> znamo svi 
<CTCP3> 2:1
<StephenS> yeah bitch
 * igustin kidam
<CTCP3> DEMOKRACIJA JE POBIJEDILA
<ivoks> ?
<CTCP3> moras cuti
<StephenS> demokratija*
<igustin> lol
<StephenS> DEMOKRATIJA**
<StephenS> lel
<drj_cro> probudili ste ivoksa :)
<StephenS> ivoks je gej
<CTCP3> ivoks : StephenS nas je istrolao
<CTCP3> kazni ga
 * igustin isse, bolje da se maknem, bit će krvi ;)
<CTCP3> iskoristio je nasu slabost na BTC-e
<StephenS> a tko je taj ivoks
<igustin> lol
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> sta?
<igustin> to je već uvreda ;)
<StephenS> WAT
<StephenS> Work and Travel
<ivoks> a sto je napravio?
<MmikeDOMA> INSTALIRAO WINDOWSE!!!
<CTCP3> iskoristio nas je, eto sta je
 * drj_cro ode trosit svoju grafiku na pametne stvari tipa igrat BF4 :)
<StephenS> evo ga ivoks
<StephenS> lepi nas
<StephenS> ivoks: po cemu si ti toliko poznat
<StephenS> bas me interesuje
<ivoks> ja se ne smatram poznat
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, sigurno imas nvidiju
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: ati
<StephenS> ja nemam graficku
<StephenS> lel
<StephenS> a ni ne treba mi ne igram nista nikad
<StephenS> only making $ ;] 
<ivoks> StephenS: al mogao bi malo smanjiti dozivljaje, da :)
<StephenS> ma ja sam samo jednom
<ivoks> za sad ostavljam na diskreciju clanova; tkome smeta, neka ga ignorira
<StephenS> godisnje aktivan u ovom kanalu
<StephenS> tako da ono..
<StephenS> ;]
<StephenS> nego nesto sam bio srecan zbog jednog resenog problema
<StephenS> pa reko daj malo da trollam okole
<StephenS> a ovde me niko ne zna :D
<ivoks> brijem da je vrijeme za novi auto
<ivoks> Mazda6, Sedan, CD175, 6-stupanjski ručni mjenjač
<ivoks> Inteligentni sustav kočenja u gradskoj vožnji
<ivoks> koji je to? kocnica :)
<ivoks> Sustav nadzora stražnjeg mrtvog kuta (RVM)
<ivoks> straznjeg mrtvog kuta?
<SilverSpace> kud bas mazdu :)
<ivoks> pa ova mazda cd175 ima jako dobar motor
<ivoks> 175 konja, a 5,5l po gradu
<ivoks> eu6 norma
<SilverSpace> ivoks: MmikeDOMA ce se nasladivati :)
<ivoks> 222km/h, 7,8s do 100
<ivoks> neka, al on ce jos uvije k voziti demio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji vise trosi od sestice
<MmikeDOMA> ti nemas pojma koliko je taj demio kvalitetniji od te mazde koju gledas
<ivoks> uzeo bi ja mondea, ali ford je fakat ujebo
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: velis, znas jer si imao oba?
<ivoks> vozio oba?
<ivoks> taknuo oba barem?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da mi je naci isti mondeo kakav imam sad, samo da je novi...
<ivoks> 270k, a sve radi ko urica
<SilverSpace> kaj je ford ujebo
<ivoks> s novim mondeom
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, mazda demio je slagana u japanu
<ivoks> zatvorili tvornicu u belgiji
<SilverSpace> aha
<ivoks> i sele proizvodnju u spanjolsku
<MmikeDOMA> mazda6 je slagana u rumunjskoj
<MmikeDOMA> ili u najboljem slucaju u njemackoj
<MmikeDOMA> da, mali je auto
<MmikeDOMA> da, nije bas za 10+ satne voznje :)
<ivoks> pa novi mondeo kasni vise od godinu dana
<MmikeDOMA> al' taj auto sam ja prodao sa preko 300k km :)
<MmikeDOMA> i nikakvih bedova 
<ivoks> kaj si ga prodao?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: meni treba auto s kojim cu napraviti 800km u jednom danu
<ivoks> tak da demio ne dolazi u obzir :D
<ivoks> i samim time, po mojim kriterijima, nije kvalitetniji
<ivoks> jer to kaj bi si ja pricao da je auto slozen u japanu, a dupe mi otpada i kicma mi se lomi, je samo laganje samog sebe
<MmikeDOMA> prodao
<MmikeDOMA> 900 eura dobio
<MmikeDOMA> malo iskrivljen zadnji most bio :)
<ivoks> nisi ni malo dobio :)
<MmikeDOMA> mogo sam dobit jos 100-200 eura
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ovo sam prodao frendu koji je preprodavac
<ivoks> i kaj, s tim si kupio kolica za malog?
<MmikeDOMA> pa ce on zaradit
<MmikeDOMA> da, ona skodina :)
<ivoks> jesi si uzeo nes drugo?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: inace, mazda 6 se slaze u hiroshimi
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, yup, mazdu6
<MmikeDOMA> ma, slaze se drek
<SilverSpace> malo je radioaktivna :)
<MmikeDOMA> pokazao mi bas lik
<MmikeDOMA> mazda6 koju ja imam je u nemciji slozena i ona je, veli lik, aj, ok
<ivoks> Assembly	Hofu, Japan
<ivoks> Hiroshima, Japan
<ivoks> Vladivostok, Russia[19]
<MmikeDOMA> nova mazda6 je rumunkja ili nesto tako - znatno je losija
<MmikeDOMA> mislim jeben je to auto i dalje :)
<ivoks> sve nove mazde 6 se slazu u japanu
<ivoks> osim ovih za rusko trziste
<ivoks> cak i mazda za americko trziste
<ivoks> Production of all North American models was transferred to Hiroshima, Japan, due to ongoing efforts to increase global manufacturing efficiencies.
<ivoks> http://www.mazda.com/publicity/release/2011/201106/110607a.html
<ivoks> dakle, tko ti je rekao, kenjao je
<ivoks> skup s time da je slozena u njemackoj :D
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> jasta
<MmikeDOMA> mazda je poznata po tome da je iskrena oko toga da im se auti slazu u istocnoj europi :)
<ivoks> http://www.carscoops.com/2013/07/mazda-sees-no-need-for-european-plant.html
<ivoks> a ti pokazi tvornicu u europi
<ivoks> mozda rade neke dijelove
<ivoks> vjerojatno im ford to oda radi
<SilverSpace> Zašto je Mazda i dalje bez tvornice u Europi?
<SilverSpace> U Mazdi kažu kako ne planiraju izgradnju tvornice u Europi
<SilverSpace> tako da MmikeDOMA tvrdnja ne stoji
<MmikeDOMA> ama
<MmikeDOMA> cekajte, ljudi
<ivoks> ma ima, u rumunjskoj, samo ni mazda ni rumunji to ne znaju :)
<ivoks> ni google, nitko
<ivoks> ali ima
<ivoks> rekao jedan lik mmiketu
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> tak svejedno
<MmikeDOMA> mazda je to
<MmikeDOMA> i dalje je jebena!
<SilverSpace> U Mazdi kažu kako ne planiraju izgradnju tvornice u Europi
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj tu nije jasno
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ako imas mazdu 6, pogledaj u knjizicu vozila zemlju proizvodnje
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, mudro :)
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> pise japan
<ivoks> biseru
<ivoks> pun mi k tih japanaca vise
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> radim s njima zadnja dva mjeseca
<ivoks> nikako se naspavat
<SilverSpace> direktora tvrtke Mazda Europe, Jeffa Gattona, za sada će tako i ostati. Sva vozila ove automobilske marke koja se prodaju na europskom tržištu uvoze se iz Japana.
<SilverSpace> Mazda je u prvoj polovici 2013. prodala 74.419 automobila u Europi,
<ivoks> In early 2014, the Mazda6 will offer the SKYACTIV SKYACTIV-D diesel I4 engine, which is the same engine used in the Mazda6 race car raced in the Rolex 24 racing series, obviously with less horsepower and torque.
<ivoks> op, malo cu pricekati :D
<ivoks> tad ce i novi mondeo vec biti tu
<ivoks> pa nek se bore za moje novce
<SilverSpace> Do 2050. godine bit će 135 milijuna bezumnih ljudi
 * obruT kupuje neki rabljeni auto i koliko vidim, nitko se ne bori za moje novce
<SilverSpace> evo hokejsko pravilo i u nogometu Žuti karton znači suspenziju na 10 ili 15 minuta
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozr li na tri kotaca 
<ivoks> obruT: imam mondeo 2005., 2.2 dizel, ne trosi nis, prede
<ivoks> obruT: fakat jedina mana koju ima je da je motor glasan (4 cilindra na 2,2)
<ivoks> obruT: trenutno na 270k
<ivoks> moze jos barem 150k odraditi
<obruT> SilverSpace: moze reliant robin ak imas...
<obruT> ivoks: ciljam na nesto s manje km i nesto u sto ce stat dva-tri bicikla :)
<ivoks> u ovo stane 2-3 bicikla
<ivoks> 2 bicikla sam vozio u manjim autima
<obruT> 2 sam vozio i ja u skodi feliciji :)
<ivoks> stane ti 2-3 bicikla i toliko ljudi
<MmikeDOMA> 4 sam ja vozio u mazdi demio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> 2 na krov, dva na zadnja vrata, i 4 covjeka unutra :)
<ivoks> govorimo u auto
<MmikeDOMA> odem
<ivoks> obruT: dobijes i tule ;)
<MmikeDOMA> vidjamo se sjutra :)
<SilverSpace> kupi kombi
<obruT> mislim na 3 osobe i tri bicikla i stvari za tjedan dana boravka u Dolomitima :) bicikli bi trebali ici okomito
<obruT> odnosno rame
<ivoks> onda si kupi kombi
<obruT> ma bice ok neki monovolumen :)
<ivoks> nece ti stati rame okomito
<obruT> inace, to sve je stalo tak u seat alteu... skinuti kotaci normalno, ali sve mora okomito
<ivoks> al nisu stala tri covjeka onda
<obruT> jesu jesu :)
 * SilverSpace da ima para kupio bi si nista / ne voli voziti aute 
<obruT> i vozila se do dolomita :) znam jer sam bio u tom autu :)
<ivoks> vozilo se i nas 5 u svicarsku, sa tri broda i dva para skija
<ivoks> al nije da bi to stalno radio
<ivoks> (i hranom i opremom za tjedan dana)
<obruT> ajd, mi nismo nosili hranu
<obruT> ima tam i jeftinih ducana
 * ivoks se vraca na htc one + sense
<SilverSpace> http://www.wimp.com/reliantrobin/
<Hrki> mene je htc razocaro, crkla oba u roku od 2 godine i nesto sitno :/
<ivoks> google play verzija mi je nije bas tako napeta vise :/
<ivoks> i mene
<Hrki> ali bas za inat crkli u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> ja sam se zakleo da necu nikada vise htc uzeti
<Hrki> jedan moj, a jedan od cure :D
<ivoks> ali htc one je najbolji telefon ikad
<ivoks> dam tri samsunga za njega
<Hrki> kakav je samsung?
<ivoks> imao sam s3
<ivoks> pod rukom se doima los, iako nije strasno los
<ivoks> ali fakat se ne moze usporedjivati s htc one
<Hrki> meni se cini apple ok, onak je robustan
<ivoks> djeluje plasticno
<Hrki> ali mi je muka od ios-a
<ivoks> one djeluje robusno
<ivoks> ko nekad desire
<ivoks> desire je nepoderiv telefon
<Hrki> istina
<ivoks> takav je, ako ne i bolji, one
<ivoks> moj one je letio po podu
<ivoks> padao odsvud
<ivoks> samo se malo okrhnuo i to je to
<SilverSpace> one mi je preskup
<ivoks> da, nije jeftin
<Hrki> ma treba vidit kakav je npr, ZTE
<Hrki> ovo kinesko govno
<Hrki> ili HUWAEI
<Hrki> ako izdrizi 2 godine za te pare isplativo je
<SilverSpace> ja bi motorolu X
<obruT> Hrki: imam ZTE IAD doma, bugova ko u prici :P
<Hrki> frend mi ima motorolu, neku za americku vojsku
<Hrki> nepoderiv telefon
<ivoks> ako hoces nepoderiv telefon, uzmi cat
<ivoks> pa ga bacaj, stavljaj u vodu...
<Hrki> ali ova motorola, bas za vojsku napravljena, pijesak, voda, temperatura :)
<Hrki> bas vidis vijke kako je zavidano
<ivoks> kao i cat
<Hrki> a ne ove uskocne plastike
<ivoks> nije za vajsku, nego zadovoljava njihovu specifikaciju
<Hrki> meni kad padne lg, sav se rastepe
<ivoks> ja sam si uzeo jedan samsung za kajakarenje
<ivoks> isto prema toj specifikaciji
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ja http://mob.hr/motorola-moto-x-sluzbena-najava/
<ivoks> moze u vodu, moze padat, ima lampu na sebi
<ivoks> baterija traje tjedan dana
<ivoks> a kostao je, sta, 150 eura
<ivoks> nije smartphone doduse
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMFLeoDx6J4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Google Nexus 5 vs Moto X! ($350), Views: 221921, Rating: 99.14798%
<ivoks> $ sudo fastboot getvar cid
<ivoks> cid: GOOGL001
<ivoks> idemo natrag...
<SilverSpace> nema ga vise Nelson Mandela
<ivoks> sudo fastboot oem writecid HTC__032
<ivoks> idemo natrag kuci :)
<ivoks> novi mustang
<ivoks> budale
<ivoks> tak je mondeo trebao izgledati
<ivoks> a kasni
<ivoks> joj, ljut sam na njih
<Hrki> ekipo, kolko se uzima provizija, bank wire, SEPA zemlje?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-06
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> \o/
<jelly-home> Hrki: za par tisuca eura iz .nl ovamo, 3-4 eura za zurno, cca 1 euro za normalan prijenos
<jelly-home> i jos je banka s ove strane uzela <1 euro
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/GyrShzT.gif #ovo je sudac ! 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar_, jesi sminto kaj vec? :)
<BotaniCar_> Vjerojatno, nisam gledao 
<BotaniCar_> ceksec
<BotaniCar_> Statistika mi kaze: USD/Day: Get a real job :) 
<jelly> ovaj freenode je pun ludjaka
<BotaniCar_> Ugrizao sam se sad za prst da te ne pitam da li se udobno osjecas u ovoj okolini :) Kaj se desilo ? :D
<BotaniCar_> mislis na wsky-a ? Briem da trola 
<MmikeDOMA> b-hogner!
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ak trola, konzistentan je i u /msg, a i trolovi obicno ne odu sami s kanala
<BotaniCar_> A ao ne trola, nije ni ludjak :( Jadnicak :( 
<jelly> pa je ludjak, rekao je sam da je paranoican
<jelly> paranoicno misli da ga svi namjerno zajebavaju
<BotaniCar_> Nisam bas upucen, paranoja i slicni poremecaji idu u "ludjak" kategoriju ? 
<BotaniCar_> Nda, pred kraj je imao i pravo :)
<jelly> kolokvijalno?  da
<jelly> pa ti zakljuci
<CTCP2> na ovom sugavom www.hzpp.hr jos uvijek ne radi vozni red?
<CTCP2> aha, ne radi ak ti je EN jezik :))))
<CTCP2> sta englezi imaju gledat nas vozni red
<BotaniCar_> Pda, ionako ce im sve kasniti 
<CTCP2> pda
<CTCP2> svi koji nisu rvati su ionak samo gosti u ovoj drzavi
<CTCP2> pa ko ih jebe
 * BotaniCar_ se odmakne od te vrste rasprave
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ono kad me bus do vukovara kosta jeftinije neg vlak..
<CTCP2> HZ (TM)
<hbogner> ej vi majneri http://www.webedukacija.com/bitcoin
<hbogner> Cijena za jednog polaznika iznosi 500,00 kn + PDV.
<BotaniCar_> LOL !:) 
<hbogner> mogli ste vi organizirat radionicu ko ova dva i zaradit
<CTCP2> to ti nama placas da dodjemo tutorijalat? :>
<BotaniCar_> Do pay us for publicly available (dez)information
<CTCP2> aha, neko drugi xD
<BotaniCar_> U biti mi je drago kaj se digao taj hype oko koina, sache ekipa skuriti svojih investicijskih 100$ na necem sto nisu dionice gradjevinskih poduzeca :)
<BotaniCar_> Preferiram proizvodnju nad mesetarenjem (vjerojatno jer nisam dovoljno ucen/bistar za mesetarenje)
<CTCP2> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/tinejdzer-platio-4100-kuna-na-ebayu-ali-za-sliku-xbox-onea-344169
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> ko bi reko da to jos prolazi
<Hrki> jelly: jel to vrijedi i za ameriku ?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9_mED99cdk
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Good Morning Vietnam, Views: 962338, Rating: 98.098468%
<BotaniCar_> jebo content filtre. Nemre mi pustiti da googlem "silver plated ball scratcher", a blokirati mi gogle ANALyticse .,
<Hrki> ivoks: ti si svetski covek, daj mi reci kolko bi banka uzela proviziju za wire transfer od HR > USA
<jelly> Hrki: koje, o ludjacima?  Zavisi koliko si PC
<jelly> politicki korektan, ne racunalo
<jelly> a, swift transfer
<Hrki> lol, pa sta si ti mislio :)
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: to je do banke (imo) , meni su uzimali 0,015% o transakciji ( u drugom smjeru) 
<jelly> Hrki: racunaj par dana cekanja ak si u PBZu
<ivoks> Hrki: ne znam za usa; ja primam lovu iz EU
<jelly> Hrki: ako mozes, koristi placanje karticom ili Paypal koji su brzi
<jelly> ali uzimaju vise provizije 
<Hrki> ma ove burze zele samo WIRE
<Hrki> paypal / cc nitko ne dozivljava :/
<jelly> heh
<Hrki> po meni kartica nebi smjela imati mogucnost chargback-a
<ivoks> sad cu ti rec, cek
<jelly> Hrki: a nema ni jedna na Islandu ili negdje di bi to islo brze?
<Hrki> ili da izmisle neku koja ne dopusta
<Hrki> jer su svi skepticni preka tome, a i lako se krade pa zato valjda
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ti bi , na primjer, kupovao na ebayju karticom koja nema drawback ? :) 
<ivoks> uzeli su mi 0,25% u RBA
<ivoks> znaci, iz EU u HR
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: ma znam, ali treba i biti neka mogucnost
<ivoks> dakle, ne uzmu puno
<Hrki> ebay gdje ima chargbacka, a gdje su skepticni gdje ga nema :D
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ima, zove se wire transfer, pa si onda u svojoj banci radi s karticama kaj oces
<jelly> http://cikajovazmaj.iz.rs/zimska-pesma.aspx
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: sve pet, ali je sporo :)
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ako ti novac sporo dolazi, onda si trebao bitcoine pretvoriti prije :P
<Hrki> ma cekam da naraste :)
<jelly> u .hr više ne uče zimske pjesme od čika Jove Jovanovića Zmaja
<Hrki> par marketa je palo pa sad vrijednost pada, a i ovaj frajer koji je maznuo 40$M je valjda prodao pa sad ima puno coinova na burzi
<Hrki> idealno vrijeme za kupnju :)
<jelly> Hrki: brijem da ako se želiš baviti špekulacijom, sad je bolje kupovati zlato
<jelly> samo $1200 po unci
<ivoks> svakako je nabolje ulagati novac u znanje i posao
<Hrki> gle, ove coinove kuzim kako variraju, a zlato ne :)
<Hrki> ivoks: ulozio sam u znanje, sad saljem molbe i ovo mi je kao hobi
<Hrki> osjecam se korisno
<BotaniCar_> ako kuzis kako se krecu coinovi trebao bi se swichnuti na trziste "pravog novca" ,manja ludnica :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: a znam, samo nemam pojima nista o ekonomiju :)
<BotaniCar_> Ako prije pocetka spekulacije s coinima nisi istrazio kako ces se isplatiti, to ti jenajmanji problem :D
<Hrki> ma nemoram se isplatiti, lako si kupim nesto preko ducana, najveci problem je doci do coinova
<jelly> Hrki: da kužiš kako variraju i koliko, ne bi ulagao u njih, al eto, svakom svoje
<Hrki> cuj jelly prije 3 godine sam bio na bitcoin kanalu, dok nista nisu vrijedili
<Hrki> i jos sam ih zezo da su mi starci kupili u vrijednosti za 5000$
<Hrki> svi su me ko boga gledali, a ja budala nisam nista kuzio
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1486907_10151858803459094_800918098_n.jpg
<jelly> ovo sad izgleda kao totalno tipični bubble
<Hrki> danas bi bio multi milionas :D
<BotaniCar_> to ti je relativno :) Dok se formirao ovaj kanal, ja sam podizao call centar na linuxu, pa danas nisam linux guru :) 
<Hrki> a znam, ali jebmti mogao sam kupiti za 100$ž
<Hrki> i to bi mi bilo dosta za cijeli zivot :/
<Hrki> ali nisam razumio kome treba kriptografska valuta :/
<Hrki> totalno sam zanemario tor i markete
<Hrki> ali sta ces, tako je to sa tim spekulacijama 
<jelly> lako je sad biti pametan
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ček... imaš cc na linuxu?
<ivoks> a sad razumijes kome treba kriptografska valuta? :)
<jelly> na kojem softveru?
<Hrki> jelly: tocno to
<BotaniCar_> jelly: vise ne delam za tu firmu, jos uvijek je sve kak sam im ostavio (ukljucujuci deployan ubuntu 7 :) )
<Hrki> znam ivoks :)
<Hrki> postala je korisna
<jelly> BotaniCar_: heh
<ivoks> 7.10 je bio ganad
<jelly> BotaniCar_: dobro, koji su softver/hardver _koristili_ za endpointe ako nije tajna
<ivoks> gadan
<ivoks> 7.04 je bio ok :)
<jelly> tj. za telefone i to
<BotaniCar_> jelly: nije tajna da se ne sjecam. *lantrix slusalice, jednim dijelom t-com softverski telefoni, dijelom HW sip telefoni. 
<jelly> i slusalice su radile bez problema na linuxima?
<BotaniCar_> da , s tim dijelom nisam zgubil ni minute
<jelly> o.O
<BotaniCar_> Pazi, sluske su kostale vise od PC-a po komadu 
<jelly> vjerujem
<jelly> da je sloziti i testirati thin clienta sa raspijama/cubiejima i nekim sluskama koje pouzdano rade, pouzdano se spaja na citrix ili vmware, $$$
<BotaniCar_> Da je skupiti budzet za lab :( 
<jelly> to iz svog dzepa :-|
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1486786_514054488702009_554722584_n.jpg #AvaKarabaticStrikesAgain
<BotaniCar_> jelly: sam si za lab mozes priustiti sve osim wmvareta :)
<jelly> KaraBatic?
<BotaniCar_> (mislim, da nisi kupio stan .. ) 
<jelly> hahah
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: i ja sam pejstao gore
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: al to je hoax
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ava ne zna koristiti twitter :)
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: sorry za spam onda. Slazem se
 * ivoks otkantao google play verziju i vratio se na sense verziju za htc one
<BotaniCar_> verziju cega ? 
<ivoks> OS-a
<Hrki> ej momci vezano za excell/calc problem , zasto mi ovo ne radi  =IF(F26=0;"0";"E19-202")
<Hrki> ovaj, E19-202
<Hrki> nadam se da su za CALC iste komande kao i za excel
<jelly> sense je prilicno upotrebljiv, kad sam presao sa htc-a (sa 2.3 androidom i starim sense v1) na kineza sa 4.2, puno mi je stvari falilo
<ivoks> jelly: pogotovo ovaj novi sense, na one-u
<ivoks> sve lose su maknuli
<ivoks> a ostavili dobro
<ivoks> sa One-om je htc napravio jako dobar posao
<ivoks> nisam vidio s4
<ivoks> ali ne mogu zamisliti kako mobitel moze biti bolji :)
<ivoks> osim da ima bolji OS
<ivoks> al doci ce i to s vremenom :D
<jelly> iOS je uvijek bolji!
 * BotaniCar_ hides jelly
 * BotaniCar_ opens umbrella
<jelly> ella ella e 
<weshmashian> e e
<BotaniCar_> A a umbrella employee i discourage that kind of puns ! 
<BotaniCar_> *as
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: they rain on your parade?
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: :)
<BotaniCar_> [ witty porn related reply ]
<weshmashian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVZvcwJuqDE
<datase> weshmashian: Title: Top gir Jugoslavija - 1. epizoda, Views: 55689, Rating: 91.67728%
<tonil> lol weshmashian đe ih nađe
<BotaniCar_> .win weshmashian
 * datase gives weshmashian a bucket, yay, you won weshmashian!
<Hrki> weshmashian: wtf is that ? :D
<Hrki> nemoj da se smijes sa nasih autiju :D
<jelly> %#@$ dnevno spama svoj papirnati tjednik prek SMS-a
<jelly> Sender: +385994020606 (ili +385994020408) Received: "Jeste li kupili novi primjerak tjednika 7DNEVNO za 5 kuna?"
<jelly> Received: 13:32:11 
<BotaniCar_> Kaj nisu obavezni kategorizirati te/takve poruke, pa da ih mreza prepozna i ne prosljedjuje ako si opt-outao ? 
<jelly> opt-outao od koga?
<BotaniCar_> Ako se dobro sjecam, kod setapiranja telefona sam negdje kliknuo "do not recieve marketing matherials" za poruke 
<jelly> ovo je stiglo na poslovne brojeve od firme
<BotaniCar_> poslovne brojeve u mobilnim mrezama ? Opet me zanima isto, nisu li duzni to flagirati kao marketing ?
 * jelly nema pojma kak se to flaga
<BotaniCar_> ne znam ni ja kak bi to kao sender, ne znam u stvari ni da li sam ispravno zakljucio kako to funkcionira
<BotaniCar_> MmikeDOMA bi mogao znati, MegaFone je generirao slicno smetje :) 
<BotaniCar_> aHAHAHA, kaj je ovo moguce ?!: frend na FB objesio da ga je zakacio onaj "uhvacen si u gledanju sodomije, kriptirao sam ti disk" drek, na fedori :) 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar_, ovo je poslano s regularnog broja
<MmikeDOMA> nema opt-out od tamo
<BotaniCar_> figures :( 
<vileni> ima da se pozalis provideru na to, pa ce ga oni sankcionirati (ili to samo kazu da te se rijese)
<jelly> naravno da ti brojevi nisu u imeniku
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, nazoves operatera, kazes da dobijas spam s tih brojeva, i trazis da ti jave sto su napravili
<vileni> ja sam za spam sms-ove oko izbora zvao
<jelly> to je vec u postupku, samo kao poslovni moramo to raditi preko posebnog kontakta
<BotaniCar_> Mene nece ni marketinske agencije nazvati :( 
<vileni> ja sam direkt, moj kontakt nebi to tako ozbiljno shvatio :)
<jelly> valjda znaju da su kod nas u firmi mutikase i smutljivci koji citaju dnevno.hr
<BotaniCar_> Sto je najgore, siguran sam da dobar dio njih revno prati i dnevno.rc ! 
<BotaniCar_> *rs
<vileni> ja bi dnevno blokirao na firewallu
<vileni> ali to bi napravilo veci kaos nego da im mail ne radi
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj ? Ako isfiltriras zutilo, ponekad im se omakne vijestica koju nitko drugi nece objaviti (a trebao bi)
<jelly> bolji su od jutarnjeg, indexa i net.hr skup
<vileni> to je relativno, ali zabranio bih i te navedene
<CTCP2> dnevno.hr ?
<jelly> a desnicarsku propagandu znam prepoznati pa mi nije problem 
<jelly> CTCP2: portal nekih domacih konzervativaca
<vileni> skupili su vise malware sa jutarnjeg nego sto bi sa pornjave ikad mogli
<CTCP2> da, oni bolesnici
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ht-pocinje-nuditi-struju/128761.aspx o.O
<CTCP2> "kriptirao sam ti disk" drek, na fedori" - lol
<vileni> mi smo blokirali samo 2 stvari do sad, ogame, i fb za ip adresu od "marljive" kolegice :)
<vileni> ogame vise ne vidjam, a kolegica je dala otkaz
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> jel zbog fba
<vileni> zalila se da smo grozni prema njoj
<vileni> ocekivali smo da radi, ali to je bilo previse ocito
<CTCP2> :))
<jelly> vileni: kaj, svaki dan?!
<vileni> 10min nakon toga, dodje ona k nama i pita jel nam internet radi, a posto je nama internet siri pojam od fb, radio je
<vileni> kad sam pitao sto ju tocno muci, nije htjela reci :)
<weshmashian> ma neko stavio yu-gir na fejzbuk pa morah podjelit
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> kako se hosting kaze na hrvatskome ?
<MmikeDOMA> domacinstvo
<jelly> wot
<Hrki> :D
<BotaniCar_> Udomljavanje ?
<jelly> rescued:   999843 MB,  errsize:   1439 kB,  current rate:     5120 B/s
<jelly>    ipos:   885168 MB,   errors:     506,    average rate:   33634 kB/s
<jelly>    opos:   885168 MB,     time since last successful read:       0 s
<SilverSpace> mededi opet pobjedili
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je kojih 1.44 MB je nestalo 
<Hrki> pa kako bi preveli na hrvatski nudim web hosting :D
<Hrki> web udomljavanje :)
<CTCP2> kurveraj :)
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ne moras nuzno prevesti svaku rijec, dapace, mislim da bi privukao vise kupaca ako se ne pravis pre pismen :)
<CTCP2> jel totohost ziv
<BotaniCar_> mrzim internet bankarstvo. Rijetko mi je stanje na racunu bolje nakon njega :)
<jelly> ha.  Provjeriti jel sjela bozicnica
<BotaniCar_> Meni daju zadnji radni dan, uvijek mi je to bilo misterija zakaj 
<Hrki> ma salim se, neko prevadjaju neke pizdarije bezveze, a za neke termine koji se svakodnevno koriste nema prijevoda :D
<Hrki> jel znate sto znaci ocvrsje? :D
<jelly> kod nas je obicno oko Sv. Nikole
<jelly> Hrki: da
<BotaniCar_> Znamo ! 
<jelly> taj je cak i logican
<jelly>  06.12.2013. 	 UPLATA DOZNAKOM :-D
<Hrki> buffer, disk = učitnična  suspremica 03
<BotaniCar_> učitnična ili utčnička ? 
<BotaniCar_> *učitnička
<Hrki> na
<BotaniCar_> pamtim !
<Hrki> uhh, imam ti cijeli listu :)
<BotaniCar_> fala, ionako ce se promijeniti prije nego zapamtim
<Hrki> http://www.hnk.ffzg.hr/jthj/Laszlo.htm
<Hrki> ovo je aktivno od 94' :D
<Hrki> jos rat nije ni zavrsio, a vec su poceli prevadjati gluposti :D
<BotaniCar_> Bas si mi morao potopiti laznu nadu :(
<Hrki> i onda se čude sto srednjoskolci su nepismeni
<Hrki> pa kad je nas jezik zajeban do bola
<BotaniCar_> Nije kompleksnost jezika sama po sebi za nista kriva :) Ja bi gledao u smjeru koliko su i nastavnici i ucenici motivirani za ucenje .. 
<OneKorea> 'Upojmitba', 'odmislitba'  ... kakve droge uzimaju ti profesori jezikoslovlja, il što su već :)))))
<Hrki> teske :)
<Hrki> jer ti ljudi, ti doktori pameti
<BotaniCar_> Citao sam da je speed dobar za ucenje, mozda su ga morali previse konzumirati dok nisu dosli do doktorata
<Hrki> on ne kuzi kako normalan covjek razmislja, to je slicno kao onaj rus koji je rjesio matematicki problem
<Hrki> odbio je milijun dollara, bolje mi je zivjeti s mamom i hraniti svinje :)
<jelly> sve te tvorenice su samo stvar navike
<jelly> tipkovnica je danas normalna stvar
<Hrki> kako mi ovaj ajax lagano pocinje ici na kurac
<Hrki> vise niti nemos koristiti pretrazivanje od browsera
<ivoks> ok
<jelly> preglednika!
<ivoks> trazit cu auto od canonicala
<ivoks> ford mustang
<ivoks> ili dam otkaz :)
<jelly> oce ga oni dofurat i homologizirat
<ivoks> brijem da hoce
<jelly> canonical++
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: a ne bi koreanca vozio ? :) 
<ivoks> koreanca?
<ivoks> kojeg?
<jelly> samsung auto/vesmasina
<jelly> combo
<ivoks> ma ruzni su mi samsung auti
<ivoks> vidi se da ih francuzi rade
<BotaniCar_> kajaznam kojeg, sjetilo me da si ne tak davno, po posjeti, rekao da ono kaj oni voze nema veze s tim kakvo mi vidjenje njihovih auta imamo 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_Motors
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_SM7
<ivoks> kak je gadan
<ivoks> branda Victoria's Secret upravo su dobili konkurenciju!
<ivoks> Naime, poznati brand Yamamay dizajnirao je raskošni kupaći kostim koji vrijedi čak milijun dolara! Ovaj prekrasni kupaći kostim osmišljen je za finale izbora Miss Universe, a dizajnirali su ga izvršni direktor Yamamayja, Gianluigi Cimmino i draguljar Flavio Dinacci.
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/rouge/clanak/ovako-izgleda-badic-od-milijun-dolara/715127.aspx
<ivoks> vi si fino uzmite badic, a ja ono sto ostane
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar_> zadrzi oboje, zena bi me ubila i da joj donesem premali badic, i da me ulovi s ljepsom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/linux-voice
<SilverSpace> ovaj mi se badich vise svidja http://is.gd/HUH6jG
<BotaniCar_> Nesmijem u javnom mediju napisati sto mislim o jednodjelnim badicima .. 
 * jelly nosi samo jednodijelne
<BotaniCar_> Dobro, ti si pica i po :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly crveni
<BotaniCar_> crveni, jednodjelni ? Hrabro ! 
<ivoks> http://airtame.com/
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: ovo je kul 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar_, jesi downvolto?
<BotaniCar_> MmikeDOMA: nisam
<BotaniCar_> brijem da jedno vrijeme ni necu. Nek izdrzi tjedan dana loada na tvornickim postavkama, onda cu dalje 
<BotaniCar_> si ti , jesu narasli brojevi ? Dokle ?
<MmikeDOMA> nisam stigo se jucer igrat time
<MmikeDOMA> veceras/nocas cmeo to
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE26p9ojBEE
<datase> ivoks: Title: Storm! Wind shear!!CrosswindLanding at Narita Airport!!, Views: 55696, Rating: 97.8626%
<ivoks> bit ce da su putnici uzivali :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzmnPl1VZM
<datase> ivoks: Title: "Storm Narita Airport" Go Around!! Airplanes, Views: 39354, Rating: 96.12904%
<ivoks> abort abort abort :D
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M1hSeMWk-Q
<datase> ivoks: Title: Virgin Atlantic 747 Appears Like Out Of Nowhere., Views: 706760, Rating: 97.51009%
<ivoks> thank you ILS :)
<CTCP3> wieners
<vileni> dobio i ja ovaj spam za 7dnevno
<vileni> nazvao sluzbu za poslovne korisnike, opisao zeni slucaj, rekla je da ce proslijediti dalje nadleznima za rjesavanje takvih slucajeva
<obruT> "Hakeri probili lozinke dva milijuna korisnika Facebooka, Gmaila, Twittera i Yahooa"
<obruT> s čim se probijaju te lozinke ? sa iglom ?
<SilverSpace> gemistom 
<ivoks> nisu probili
<ivoks> to su ove koje su pokupili od adobea
<ivoks> adobe je procurio pola milijarde mailova i passworda
<ivoks> i sad... dosta ljudi ima isti pass na tim servisima, pa... nije tesko probiti :)
<SilverSpace> bome Fernanda je uh uh 
<CTCP3> ko je fernanda
<jelly> da vidimo ko ne zna koja je ovo stvar i bez da klikne? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/9621469/supertramp_child_of_vision/
<jelly> a koju jubito svaki put skine s videa
<CTCP3> KVISKOTEKA
<flyko> da nije ZAGONETKA?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/URjaAf
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: brazilka na izvlacenju nogometnog prvenstva 
<SilverSpace> Mac suport Windows http://is.gd/iws2ic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> izvrsna :) 
<SweetMuffin> mining klijent mi se skroz sjebe kad se RDP-am na stroj .. VNC mi to ne radi .. 
<SilverSpace> brazil - hrvatska 
<SilverSpace> otvaranje prvenstva
<SilverSpace> meksiko i nigerija
<CrazyLemon> kamerun :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<flyko> hehe
<jelly> "kak cemo ih razbiti"
<jelly> </troll>
<SilverSpace> tesko cemo protiv srbije brazilom laganini
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kad sam procitao "brazilka", nije mi nogomet bio onkraj pameti :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SweetMuffin> kaj cu .. 
<BotaniCar> nda
<SweetMuffin> rnda
<SweetMuffin> svaki put se sjebem i ostavim antikeyloger upaljen na stroju na poslu. Onda se hocem remoteat i tipkam wsdghzfgawrvb .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Zbog bolesti plave agave, koja je 2007. uništila čak 20% meksičkih usjeva, mnogi poljoprivrednici odustali su od uzgoja
<SilverSpace> ode tekila u kujac
<SilverSpace> kupit zalihe tekile :)
<jelly-home> antikeylogger, sto to dodje
 * jelly-home cita
<BotaniCar> nesto kao http://www.zemana.com/product/antilogger/overview/
 * DomaMuffin se pogubio u prozorima
<drj_cro> pala vrijednost btc/ltc koj je sljedeci coin koji ce pocet minirat? :)
<CTCP3> pa LTCu nije znatno
<CTCP3> s 35 na 30, to je nis
<CTCP3> to je i dobro
<CTCP3> sad mozes vise BTCa kupit za LTCe :)
<CTCP3> uf, BTC je na 800
<CTCP3> wtf
<CTCP3> kaje sad bilo
<DomaMuffin> kaj vi na dnevnoj bazi trgujete kad vam je tak napetoo ?
<drj_cro> coini su postali novo ulaganje bolje i od dionica :)
<DomaMuffin> Da bar to vrte na ubuntuJu :D
<DomaMuffin> Na kraju tu ja jos najmanje koristim 'doze :D
<DomaMuffin> EL IMATE LICENCE ZA OS ? !:) 
<jelly-home> dodju s njim?!
<DomaMuffin> Ti bi placao u tortama, jos mi se mozak mrzne od koncepta :) Da su torte valuta ti bi cuvao plachu, u LEDO-u umjesto u banci :D
<drj_cro> narafno da imam licencu,cak je zena kupila i ms office
<drj_cro> cak i pod prijetnjom rastave 
<DomaMuffin> Bra'o ! 
<jelly-home> pa, ofis za doma je $9 
<jelly-home> ako si partner ili nesto
<drj_cro> $25
<jelly-home> nama je $9 :-)
<drj_cro> heto imate vise windoza
<jelly-home> moze bit
<flyko> lol
<flyko> http://www.webedukacija.com/bitcoin
<flyko> kako izvuci pare
<jelly-home> wow, nemrem bolivit... saljem krivo sortirane spam i ham povremeno vendoru...
<flyko> 500kn za radionicu
<jelly-home> Hello,=20
<jelly-home> we've corrected our spam-rules, so there shouldn't be any problem now.=20
<jelly-home> Thank you.
<jelly-home> Best regards,
<jelly-home> Katerina Kalimanova | Senior Spam Analyst | Kaspersky Lab
<jelly-home> i dobijem odgovor!
<CTCP3> Hrki : KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPUUUUUUUUUUUUJ
<DomaMuffin> Kaj su odgovorili, jelly-home ? 
<jelly-home> ^^
<jelly-home> to gore
<DomaMuffin> :D Kul
<jelly-home> http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Zagreb/Tokyo
<drj_cro> 3 exchangea razlika u btc-u $100, pa da imam para samo tu bi okrenuo nofce :)
<DomaMuffin> da imas para ne bi to ni gledao jer bi imao 2 kurabe na haubi porshea :D
<drj_cro> DomaMuffin: sumnjam :)
<DomaMuffin> ok, onda suprugu :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ima porsa i onaj obiteljski model :D
<DomaMuffin> "obiteljski" :D
<drj_cro> kak sam krenuo treba mi porsh model autobus :)
<DomaMuffin> Daj bo(n)ze da zaradis na *novcicima
<drj_cro> pa mozda bi i zradio da krenem u to, al mi grafika sluzi za igranje :)
<CTCP3> http://i.imgur.com/eo999FM.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-07
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar_, koliki je izjeb downgrade catalyst drivera?
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.chavers.us/robs-place-mainmenu-42/14-programming/47-map-ata-numbers-in-dmesg-to-dev-letters-ie-ata3-g-devsdb-
<Mmike> ono kad se nadas da ce se stsroj zbutat
<Mmike> pa se ne zbuta
<Mmike> pa ipak moras prestekavat kablne za monitor
<calmpitbull> ola
<obruT> jebemti ip rangeove, netmaske i sve :) sanjao sam cijelu noc bitove i adresne raspone :)
<calmpitbull> znaci sexy snovi
<calmpitbull> ip rangeovi u halterima
<Mmike> fsck
<Mmike> superica :)
<Mmike> izgleda da sam popravio kucanski server
<calmpitbull> doba
<calmpitbull> r
<obruT> Mmike: sta mu je bilo ?
<ivoks> pa, openerp 7.0 fakat dobro izgleda
<ivoks> customer portal je isto nifty :)
<Mmike> ne samo da dobro izgleda
<Mmike> nego je jebacki
<Mmike> brijem da kad popizdim sa pornjavom da bi skroz mogao paru preusmjerit u podrsku openerpa manjim korisnicima
<Mmike> jos da ubuntu ima smisla ovih dana ...
<Mmike> obruT, sata kartica, tj, jedan kanal na istoj, je srao
<ivoks> ja sam probao prosle godine preci na openerp
<Mmike> pa sam imao hrpu DRDY gresaka
<ivoks> ali sve sto mi je falilo - sad ima
<Mmike> pa bi mi sve stalo na 20-30 sekundi
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti je falilo?
<ivoks> mozda nije falilo, nego nisam nasao
<ivoks> customiziranje racuna je jos uvijek prenezgodno, ali nije strasno
<ivoks> i prijevod je ocajan :)
<ivoks> izdas racun, posalje mail sa subjectom 'Sljedbenici od <br racuna>'
<ivoks> tj., to je u To polju
<ivoks> to su sve sitnice
<Mmike> trazim bas
<Mmike> bio je neki python drek s kojim si mogao jako jednostavno svoj mini-erp sloziti
<Mmike> python-thorax
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<ivoks> ma ovo mi je super jer mogu imati i timesheets
<ivoks> pa onda se skuplja vrijeme utroseno na rad i ovaj onda to sam izracuna
<ivoks> da, definitivno to moram poceti koristiti u 2014.
<ivoks> sad imam dvoje zaposlenih, pa to postaje gnjavaza raditi rucno
<Mmike> kaj ti ne radi to knjigovodja?
<ivoks> koje? zbrajanje satnice utrosene po projektu i onda izdavanje racuna na temelju utrosenog vremena?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mislio sam da mislis na obracun place za roblje :)
<ivoks> ma to radi, naravno
<Mmike> tko je Fra Linic koji je umro?
<Mmike> ivoks, si gledao/vidio ovo: https://www.erpnext.com/
<Mmike> Who Uses ERPNext?
<Mmike> Apple, Sony, Ford, L'Oreal, Kraft Foods...
<Mmike> ... don't use ERPNext
<Mmike> jebeno :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/brutalno-bagerom-preorao--srce--hrvatskog-jadrana/1145036/
<ivoks> jel njegova zemlja? je. jel zabranjeno orati zemlju? nije. zasto je to onda vijest?
<Mmike> zato sto je usro otok
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> mozda napravi jos bolji i jos ljepsi otok
<Mmike> sjecam se kad su trg uredjivali prije univerzijade
<Mmike> valjda 2 godine je trajalo to
<Mmike> pa su bas pustali bili na telki, nakon sto su otvorili novi trg, komentare ekipe u zadnje 2 godine
<Mmike> kao 'uzas, sramota, katastrofa, jad, bjeda...'
<ivoks> kaj, bitcoin pao 20%?
<ivoks> i nastavlja padati
<ivoks> izgubio 3 dolara u 10 sekundi
<ivoks> op... mozda se vrati
<ivoks> 644
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=XBT&to=USD
<ivoks> ne izgledato dobro :)
<ivoks> ode balon u vraju m. :)
<Mmike> neki nikad nece nauciti :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ma... kak se u jednom danu s necim moze trgovat s vrijednostima od 278$ do 1238$
<ivoks> 639
<ivoks> 637
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo: http://www.tryton.org/
<Mmike> ivoks, kak se nebi moglo? moze se kad nemas regulatornu agenciju
<Mmike> vish da se moze
<ivoks> ma nasao sam si erp
<ivoks> necu vise traziti jer openerp ima sve sto mi treba
<Mmike> da, divlje je, i onaj tko je mudar na tome zaradjuje
 * Mmike razumije frustraciju - da sad nadjes nesto sto je bolje ispizdio bi jer moras OPET sve prilagodjavati za to :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i openerp ima ugradjene hr propise
<Mmike> #define hr propisi
<Mmike> npr?
<Mmike> mislim, pa nema openerp pdv kalkulaciju za pdv obrazac
<ivoks> obracune PDVa s inozemstvom.eu
<ivoks> s/./
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> to je novo
<ivoks> fak
<Mmike> cek, znaci, ti na racunu naznacis dal' je to bio uvoz, izvoz, odakle, i to
<Mmike> i ovaj to zna automacki proknjizit kako treba?
<Mmike> jel' ima i kontni plan nas unutra?
<ivoks> kod izrade racuna odaberes jel to r1, r2, ino, eu
<ivoks> (nisam jos testirao) ali, eto, ima
<ivoks> spominje RRIF 2012 nesto
<ivoks> uglavnom, erp je na mjestu, pa cu ga poceti koristiti
<Mmike> akc
<Mmike> sokroz solidan komad softvera
<Mmike> i skroz ok je napisan
<Mmike> ja sam nekima radio neke modifikacije za neko automacko knjizenje pizdi materina nekih - dost brzo se snadjes u kodu
<Mmike> o, pa
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> sad sam skuzio tek da su mi na SVIM diskovima patricije misalajnane
<Mmike> a ja se cudim kak disk nece preko 60MB/sec citat
<ivoks> joj, da vidis sto sam ja prosao sa jednim intel 'serverom'
<ivoks> stavis efi optimized boot
<ivoks> i sto god butas, stroj se sam resetira
<ivoks> catastrphic error veli :)
<ivoks> iskljucis efi, sve normalno radi
<ivoks> a najmanji disk u serveru je 3TB
<ivoks> dakle, mora ici gpt i mora se butat s efia
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> idem se bavit djetetom
<Mmike> a poclije cem bas probat tryton opet
<ivoks> Acquisitum Magnum
<ivoks> itko ikad cuo za njih? ^
<tonil> kolikoj je litecoin sada,bit je na 690 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> pala vrijednost
<tonil> vrijednost litecoina je 22
<tonil> :/ sto se desava
<ivoks> pa ozbiljni ljudi u kini i americi su rekli 'vi se sigurno salite'
<ivoks> pa su 'ulagaci' shvatili kako to u biti nije roba za trgovanje
<tonil> znaci li to da ce se lakse rudarit ako je pala cijena?
<ivoks> to znaci da rudaris hrdju
<ivoks> dakle, kina je zabranila konverziju bitcoina, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> a americka banka je rekla da to nije valuta jer iza nje ne postoji proizvodnja, vec postrosnja
<ivoks> s te dvije izjave su nulirali vrijednost robe
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-05/china-s-pboc-bans-financial-companies-from-bitcoin-transactions.html
<ivoks> Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan to call it a “bubble.”
<ivoks> i to je to. kraj price.
<ivoks> ekipa koja ima novac je rekla da je bitcoin smece :)
<ivoks> naravno, ako nadjes nekoga tko ce ti dati uslugu u zamjednu za bitcoin, onda i ima neku vrijednost
<ivoks> ali sve manje i manje dolara ces dobiti za isti
<ivoks> “It’s a bubble,” said Greenspan. “It has to have intrinsic value. You have to really stretch your imagination to infer what the intrinsic value of Bitcoin is. I haven’t been able to do it. Maybe somebody else can.”
<ivoks> (naravno, Greenspan mozda nema pojma o financijama)
<Hrki> ma decki
<Hrki> hackeri jebu stvar
<Hrki> https://blockchain.info/address/1CbR8da9YPZqXJJKm9ze1GYf67eKAUfXwP
<Hrki> ovaj mazno, 466,711.64495912 BTC
<Hrki> najace je kako ga ljudi prate i pisu poruke 
<Hrki> Public Note: It's impossible to clean them all. Make good and it will return!
<Hrki> lol :)
<ivoks> kernel: PPPOE: received PADT; forceful unbind of ppp connection
<ivoks> jebemti iskon i njihovu opremu
<Mmike> tonil, ne slusaj ivoksa, ne kuzi o cem prica :)
<Mmike> naravno da greenspan prica to kaj prica, kaj bi ti na njegovom mjestu pricao drugacije?
<Mmike> ivoks, adm je drek od firme, jedini koji su me izjebali vise puta
<Mmike> zadnji put, kad sam rekao 'e, vise vam nedam paru' je kad sam kupio SSD
<Mmike> platio 550 kuna, kupio, doso doma
<Hrki> pizdarija je, imho jer su hackjeri dosta para maznuli sa marketa
<Mmike> skuzio da u telebitu isti takav kosta 450 kuna
<Hrki> i sad se dosta ljudi boji kupovati / trositi
<Mmike> kupio sutra u telebitu, dosao u adm, donio im neotvoren disk i rekao 'sjebao sam se, ja bih vratio'
<Mmike> veli lik, ne moze
<Mmike> reko, zasto, pa neotvoreno je, molim vas?
<Hrki> priznali ili ne, cijena abnormalno raste radi kine i marketa, ali nema sanse da pukne balon
<Mmike> a ok, veli lik, al' vam ne mogu vratiti proviziju od mastercarda
<Mmike> reko, molim? :)
<Mmike> kao, da, veli, nama mastercard zaracunava proviziju na svaku transakciju
<Mmike> reko, svima zaracunava, kako je to moj problem?
<Mmike> a veli lik, pa, mastercard mi to nece vratiti nazad
<Mmike> reko ok, fak it, koliko je provizija, ne morate mi vratiti proviziju
<Mmike> i veli li ok, odite dolje u skladiste da vam napisu primalnicu pa dodjite gore
<Mmike> reko, super, hvala
<Mmike> dodjem dolje, lik 1001 pitanje da zasto vracam, zasto ne valja, sto je krivo, da to nije bas uobicajeno, da ako nema greske zasto bih vratio
<Mmike> i uzme disk, dobijem papier, odem gore, i lik mi veli 'ne mogu vam vratiti novce dok mi ne donesete izjavu o prebijanju PDVa'
<Mmike> reko, nabijem i tebe i PDV na kurac, i vrtim
<Mmike> doduse, pravno lik ima pravo - on ima mogucnost zastiti se tako da trazi tu izjavu da ne ispadne da sam ja taj predporez koristio a on ga nije platio i onda je on, kakti, kriv
<Mmike> iako, u biti nije, jer ce se po mojim knjigama vidjeti da sam ja vratio nazad taj kurac i automacki sam duzan platiti taj PDV (AKO sam ga koristio kao predporez)
<Mmike> al ajde, neka mu bude
<Mmike> al' u linksu, recimo, NIKAD nisam imao problema, nikakvih
<Mmike> kupio, imao 2 tjedna, vratio, vele ok, nema blema
<Mmike> kupio, zamjenio, nema blema
<Mmike> kupio, crklo, nemaju na lageru isto, kupio drugo, za ovo kaj je crklo priznali garanciju, vratili paru nazad
<Mmike> ista stvar s protisom i diskont24 cak i sugavi vemil
<tonil> u vemila sam kupio 4870 tamo 2009 jel oni jos uvijek rade? dosla me nekih 2k kuna
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> odem u ducan kupiti tipkovnice
<ivoks> a tamo dva lika ispituju prodavaca grafickih kartica o tome isplati li se kupiti graficku karticu za bitcoine
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zakaj si ljudi jednostavno ne ustede nesto novaca i spale novcanike kod kuce, a ne se vozit do nekog ducana :)
<ivoks> Mmike: eto, ja sam kupio jer su oni jedini imali tipkovnice :)
<Mmike> zato kaj je isplataivo ulagat u bitcoin
<Mmike> tj,. litecoin
<Mmike> bitcoin nije vise ak nemas asic hardver
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> najveca prednost linuxa u odnosu na windoze je jednostavnost maintenancea
<Mmike> skopiras sve na drugi stroj, grub-install, voila
<Mmike> windoze, skopiras, i onda nakon 40 minuta kaze 'O JEBEM LI TI MATER BILU GEJTSE!'
<Mmike> s/kaze/kazes
<tonil> jeste vidjeli ovo? sto jos nece napraviti da povecaju prodaju onog usranog win 8 http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prestaje-retail-prodaja-windows-7-os/128774.aspx
<Hrki> jebo to
<Hrki> ja sam jos na xp-u :D
<hbogner> a ja nemogu upalit komp, pizdim vec lagano, stalno se resetira
<hbogner> grrr
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> "zemljaci koji Glembaya poznaju samo po vinjaku, a za šegrta Hlapića bi se u tisuću kuna okladili da je miš"
<ivoks> Uzmemo li, na primjer, samo gradnju autoceste, računice koje su radili diplomirani inženjeri, suradnici nekadašnjeg ministra Božidara Kalmete, naći ćemo da djeca nisu griješila, šest puta četiri je sedamdeset dva, a osamdeset tri minus sedam jednako četristo dvadeset pet. Kad je matematika na stvari, u Hrvatskoj naprosto sve prolazi.
<ivoks> dobar :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> ljudi kako da saljem MASS mail oko 50-100 poruka, ali ne zelim da svi vide chain listu
<Hrki> zelim da svako misli da je upravo on jedini koji je dobio mail
<SilverSpace> Hrki: Bcc polje
<Hrki> znaci u reciver stavim jedan mail
<Hrki> a u ostali bcc ostalih 49 i odvojim sa zarezom ?
<flyko> svi ce vidit taj receiver onda
<flyko> stavi sve u Blind Carbon Copy
<SilverSpace> da tako je 
<flyko> i pucaj po 10ak usera u for petlji
<SilverSpace> sve u bcc
<flyko> da te mail server ne otkanta
<Hrki> kakva sad for petlja, saljem sa gmaila :D
<Hrki> znaci u to: jedan mail, a u bcc: mail1, mail2, mail3, ...
<SilverSpace> nis u to
<SilverSpace> ili stavi svoj u to 
<Hrki> kako sad to? :D
<SilverSpace> ovako ce ti svi vidjeti tog iz to
<SilverSpace> to: nista 
<SilverSpace> cc: nista
<SilverSpace> bcc: sve 
<Hrki> kuzim, thx
<SilverSpace> ako glupi gmail mora imati to: onda tu stavis svoj mail
<Hrki> se to odjvaja zarezom ili ; ?
<SilverSpace> ;
<Hrki> bokte, do sada nisam nikada koristio via michellin
<Hrki> uvjek mutavi google maps :/
<Hrki> a los je za popizidt
<Hrki> uopce ne kuzi dobre ceste
<Mmike> meni gmaps bas ok radi
<Mmike> super je po gradu, daje i traffic info
<Hrki> ma nezna precice 
<Hrki> recimo Zadar - Knin
<Hrki> se ide preko benkovca
<Hrki> super cesta, kao auocesta
<Hrki> nema nikoga
<Hrki> a on meni nude neke mutave relacije
<SilverSpace> ne razlikuje ceste po vaznosti vjerojatno
<Mmike> cek da vidim bas
<Hrki> Mmike: evo gledam sad i ok je
<Hrki> nije mi jasno
<Hrki> sta se maps.google.com drugacije prikazuje kod chrome-a i kod firefoxa?
<Hrki> jucer kod frenda izgledo maps drugacije za popizdit
<Mmike> nebi smjelo
<Hrki> je, totalno drugaciji dizajn je
<Hrki> sad meni doma izgleda kao i prije
<Hrki> ili to ovisi o windowsima?
<Hrki> ali bio je drugaciji totalno
<SilverSpace> nes si ti krivo gledao
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> nista drugi puta slikam
<Hrki> kako je tebi maps ?
<SilverSpace> ja sve gledam na openstreetmap.org
<SilverSpace> hebes gmaps :P
<Hrki> http://i.imgur.com/Ot6aORc.png
<Hrki> meni ovako izgleda maps
<Hrki> je tebi isto tako?
<Hrki> The OpenStreetMap server encountered an unexpected condition that prevented it from fulfilling the request (HTTP 500)
<Hrki> :F
<CTCP3> switchaj si na "beta maps"
<CTCP3> open GL
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ista i kodmene 
<Hrki> di je to ?
<CTCP3> pojma, bilo ponudjeno pasam probo
<CTCP3> i vratio
<CTCP3> cek, al kak mislis drugacije
<Hrki> potpuno sucelje drugacije
<Hrki> moguce da je open gl
<Hrki> nekako je bilo glatko, ali beskorisno
<Hrki> http://www.google.com/maps/about/images/explore/desktop/direction-pagination-driving.jpg
<Hrki> tocno ovako izgledalo
<Hrki> sad ja vas pitam WTF je TO?
<SilverSpace> http://goo.gl/maps/csrzk
<Hrki> znaci ovaj papan je imao ukljucen novi maps?
<CTCP3> mozd
<CTCP3> il je mozd USA dio mapa "moderniziran"
<CTCP3> ste gledali HR il?
<SilverSpace> ili neki pretrazivac koji koristi gmaps sa drugim skinom
<Hrki> ma sigurno, taj lik uvjek svrsava na nove verzije
<Hrki> majmun za torrente koristi bitcomet
<CTCP3> lol
<Hrki> i on kaze da je najbolji jer kada sakupljas zvjezdice brze skidas
<Hrki> zamisli ti debila :D
<CTCP3> xDD
<CTCP3> "sakupljas zvjezdice" xD
<Hrki> ma komad budaleđ
<Hrki> a za muziku koristi od creative labsa player :D
<Hrki> sta reci, koju poruku poslati? :D
<CTCP3> lol
<Hrki> ali imam jos jednog, spaljeni slikar, koristi yahoo da dodje do googlea :D
<CTCP3> https://maps.google.com/maps/about/explore/?status=invite
<CTCP3> ne rai mi u IEu i starom FFu
<jelly-home> Smogovci!
<SilverSpace> maglovci
 * tonil misli da je zadnji put gledao smogovce prije 11 godina
<tonil> tamo negdje 2002
<tonil> al odlicna serija non the less :D obiljezila mi je djetinjstvo
<obruT> super su mi ti formati datuma na nekim web sajtovima...
<obruT> datum clanka je 12/05/13
<OneKorea> ako je američanski onda je mjesec prvi
<CTCP3> ameri imaju sve sjebano
<CTCP3> jedini smisleni su im bilijuni, trilijuni itd
<CTCP3> meni idu na zivce ove nase pizdarije s milijardom
<SilverSpace> ??
<obruT> al ono, ovaj konkretan sajt je onak, "internacionalan" ... citaju ga u cijelom svijetu
<obruT> i da... prvo je mjesec
<obruT> al ak netko nije siguran, moze biti bilo sto sto :P
<SilverSpace> ne moze 
<obruT> i isti sajt koristi dva oblika  mm/dd/yy  za prikaz liste clanaka, a onda mm.dd.yyyy za pojedini clanak... onak, za ovo // nekak pretpostavljas da je "americki" pa racunas da je prvo mjesec, ali ovo drugo odmah zblani :)
<SilverSpace> smotan neki sajt
<tonil> hebenti izlazim veceras,smrznut cu se
<obruT> tonil: ma ostani radije tu s nama :)
<tonil> :)
<tonil> obruT, jesi nabavio ista novih djelova za pc
<tonil> ja sam ove godine promjenio samo napajanje
<obruT> nemam pojma... promijenio sam maticnu/proc (staro dao zeni), ali se ne sjecam jel to bilo ove il prosle godine :)
 * obruT ne trosi pare na hardver :P
<obruT> dakle - ne igram se :) bitno je samo da ima dovoljno RAM-a i diskovlja i to je to :)
<obruT> i biti.. kenjam, kupio sam relativno nedavno novi disk ...
<SilverSpace> ja bi neku manju plocu i iproc i da ne trosi puno 
<SilverSpace> steta kaj su atome sjebali
<SilverSpace> nekak mi se ne da proci na amd
<tonil> hm
<tonil> ak mi se isplati ovo mintanje ulazem u 7950
<tonil> CTCP3, ovo jebeno sporo ide 0.056
<tonil> i jos mi pokazuje samo hashrate od cpua
<Mmike> vrtio sam fio zadnja 2 sata
<Mmike> i jos povrh toga md5sumao i sha256sumao sve fajlove na stsoridzu
<Mmike> niti jedne greske 
<Mmike> tonil, CTCP3: r9 280x imam cca 700kH/sec na linuxu
<Mmike> nisam na windozama jos probao
<Mmike> a HD5850 imam oko 350kH
<tonil> wow
<tonil> a temperature?
<tonil> mos mi dat link od cg minera za linux,na kojem si poolu'
<tonil> ?*
<Mmike> 85c
<Mmike> kak mislis, link?
<Mmike> za pool?
<Mmike> ili?
<CTCP3> link za cgminer + pita te na kojem si poolu :)
<CTCP3> 700 kH/s je fino
<CTCP3> samo kaj je pao BTC i LTC, mamu im
<CTCP3> + poveco se net. diff.
<CTCP3> Difficulty: 2218.89256388 || Next Difficulty : 2558.0523 in 1321 blocks - 1 Days 22 Hours 41 Minutes
<CTCP3> malo pretjerano to raste
<CTCP3> bilo je 1750 prije ni tjedan dana, pa je skocio na 1950, pa je sad vec 2200
<CTCP3> proporcionalno povecanju diff. nama se smanjuje zarada :(
<CTCP3> treba napravit tablicu da vidim kak ce se to kretat
<Mmike> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/
<Mmike> skines 3.7.2 jer taj zadnji podrzava scrypt i GPU minanje
<Mmike> spojio sam se na wemineltc
<Mmike> nemam pojma jel' taj dobar :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, yup, raste tezina jer sve vise ljudi - minta :)
<Mmike> danas je duplo teze smintat ltc nego pred mjesec dana
<CTCP3> pa cudi me da je tolko vec skocilo..
<CTCP3> jel net diff. tocno proporcionalan broju ljudi koji minta (tj njihovom ukupnom kH/s)? samo o tome ovisi?
<SilverSpace> rgb ledice su lude 
<ivoks> razor blackwidow rulez
<CTCP3> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<CTCP3> fuckin shit, i svi ostali su potonuli pun kufer
<CTCP3> najvise zbog net diff
<CTCP3> WDCu je net diff narastao 2-4x :(
<CTCP3> http://www.coinwarz.com/difficulty-charts/worldcoin-difficulty-chart
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si to kupio ??
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: sapunica se raspada ha
<SilverSpace> bucno je to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgECVsN9RNM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Razer BlackWidow Keyboard Review, Views: 5928, Rating: 97.5%
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : ne raspada al je skakljivo
<CTCP3> treba provjerit brojke
<CTCP3> uh, i BTC opet pada
<CTCP3> mamicu im
<CTCP3> cini se da to neko namjerno radi
<CTCP3> dumpa ogromne kolicine kak bi srusio vrijednost
<SilverSpace> ili nema kupaca
<DomaMuffin> bit ce ov drugo, ako se nisam preracunao, kinezi su otisli spavati 
<SilverSpace> deset sati je razlika
<CTCP3> http://i.imgur.com/HjR1giR.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<DomaMuffin> I onda ti pijani majmun kombijem razvali garazu :) 
<DomaMuffin> A ti na sudu dokazi stetu :D
<CTCP3> 36 + 36 + 12 + ~20
<SilverSpace> najptije moras hidro centralu za to sloziti
<CTCP3> kolko kucna mreza moze podnijet struje
<DomaMuffin> Dva kucna ventilatora, preko ljeta ne radimo :D
<CTCP3> ovo je 100 grafi * 200-300 W = 20.000 W
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ovisi koliki ti je limitator
<CTCP3> cca 15.000 kn struje/mj
<CTCP3> di je taj limitator, na elektricnom brojilu?
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: brijem da bi mu elektra dostavila struju,ai da bi mu se zapalile zice u zidovima :)
<CTCP3> a ako se prikopcas direktno na banderu? :>>>
<CTCP3> ;)
<DomaMuffin> A ako nakon toga moras prodati bubreg kad te globe ? 
<CTCP3> moras, da
<CTCP3> al ako te ulove ;)
<DomaMuffin> Ako si na banderi, cuclas dok ne dodju istraziti povecanu potrosnju 
<CTCP3> a i sigurno te nece globit vise neg sto si potrosio :>
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam
<CTCP3> koda ce oni znat da si vuko 15k mjesecno xD
<DomaMuffin> Znam da se struja krade, ali ja nisam nkad , pa .. 
<CTCP3> lupe te po nekoj prosjecnoj potrosnji koju si imao do prije
<CTCP3> "cuclas dok ne dodju istraziti povecanu potrosnju" - da, al di ce to oni skuzit
<CTCP3> mogu vidit samo na trafostanici da je potrosnja nesto visa neg sto su prikupili na racunima za to podrucje
<CTCP3> a obzirom na naselje, to je tesko primjetit
<CTCP3> pogotovo jer nasa mreza ima 50% gubitaka zbog losih zica
<DomaMuffin> Imas puno iskustva ? :D
<CTCP3> nemam, al tak otprilke to sljaka :)
<DomaMuffin> Daj ajde , pa po struji nalaze uzgajaonice #marihuana ! :) 
<CTCP3> WRONG
<CTCP3> prvo, to rade samo vani - kod nas su prenesposobni za to
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da nemres u ulici imati enormni porast koji nije naplacen 
<CTCP3> drugo, vani imas "realtime" ocitace struje za svako domacinstvo, a to kod nas nemas
<DomaMuffin> u stvari,proaj, nadam se da te nece uhvatiti :) 
<CTCP3> kod nas 1-2x godisnje dodje cika iz elektre ocitat
 * DomaMuffin ima brojilo sposobno za spajanje na informacijsku mrezu
<CTCP3> trece, vani elikopterima skeniraju kuce na povecanu toplinu pa po tome nadju uzgajivace. kod nas je to SF za nasu murju, lol
<DomaMuffin> Ja mislim da si ti iskusni kriminalac. To sto si na ovoj vrsti kanala pospjesuje moju sumnju !
<CTCP3> xD
 * CTCP3 je kriminalni mastermind
<DomaMuffin> Kaj mislis posto ce bit' LTC pred bozic ? :D
<CTCP3> mah, ne zelim ni razmisljat, razocarali su me ovih dana
<CTCP3> shebali su mi cijeli poslovni plan
<DomaMuffin> LOL ! 
<CTCP3> em spustaju vrijednost, em dizu net. diff u nebo
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: elektra prati potrosnju tako da u svakom trenutku zna di je povecana potrosnja neovisno o brojilu
<DomaMuffin> Err, ljudi si to sami rade ! prestani majnat i smanji diff Mmikeu ! :)
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : to moze skontat samo o kojem se naselju/trafostanici radi. A ne i o kojoj adresi je rijec
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: pa ne pokriva jedan trafo 30 milja pustinje kod nas. I
<SilverSpace> da samo kaj pojacaju kontrolu
<CTCP3> moje naselje od 2000 domacinstava je dugo oko 5 km i ima 2 trafostanice
<DomaMuffin> Jeate, obucem traper jaknu i prosecem ti 3x kroz kvart, znal bum i di si pusku zakopao :D
<SilverSpace> znam to iz iskustva 
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : mogu pojacavat kolko oce al ak ne vide ocite zice koje vise s bandere (a da nisu njihove) il ne vide da je kod nekih kuca racun drasticno opao, nemaju kak skuzit di je
<CTCP3> il ako ih susjed prijavi
<SilverSpace> jedan moj lik je to radio
<SilverSpace> pa ga ulovili
<CTCP3> i kak su ga ulovili?
<CTCP3> koju gresku je napravio da su ga skuzili?
<SilverSpace> dosli mu doma par puta
<SilverSpace> po zakonu si duzan osigurati pristup brojilu
<CTCP3> pa ok to
<CTCP3> al ti mozes napravit poseban prikljucak prije brojila :>
<DomaMuffin> Istina, ako nisi spojio kabl bandera<> brojilo, nego bandera<>garaza, to je pljuga :D
<CTCP3> tak da pregledavajuci brojilo nece nis skontat
<CTCP3> bio je kod mene tu u selu jedan
<CTCP3> spojio tikvan zicu na banderu uz cestu
<CTCP3> vidi se iz aviona
<CTCP3> jedno 5-6 godina je vuko struju
<CTCP3> dok ga neko nije prijavio, il su sami naletili na njega
<SilverSpace> stave ti kontrolno brojilo 
<CTCP3> di ga stvae
<SilverSpace> na stup ili na glavni osigurac tzv pancir 
<CTCP3> to da, al to bi vidio
<CTCP3> pa bi lako stao s potrosnjom
<CTCP3> ono, da stavi na stup pred/oko moje kuce
<CTCP3> "glavni osigurac" - u mojoj kuci?
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj lik je iz druge sobe probusio rupu i prespajao 
<SilverSpace> da imas jedan prije sata 
<CTCP3> to ne bi imalo nikakvo znacaja u slucaju da ne varas preko onih glupavih modifikacija sata
<SilverSpace> svaki stan i kuca mora ga imati
<CTCP3> ak prikopcas zicu na krovu, to nece mjerit
<CTCP3> sam da na banderi stave
<CTCP3> http://www.kurir-info.rs/krada-struje-blokiraju-brojilo-iglom-i-magnetom-clanak-1037215
<CTCP3> "lakirane ploèice"
<CTCP3> wtf, kakve plocice
<CTCP3> "plastikom rendgenskih snimaka"
<SilverSpace> to ti je za naivne 
<CTCP3> "UÅ¡tedite struju neodimijum magnetom"
<CTCP3> lol, ovo zvuci zanimljivo :>
<SilverSpace> magnet ne radi 
<CTCP3> si probo xD
<SilverSpace> to su samo fore za naivne 
<SilverSpace> faradejev kavez je u satu to su odavno skuzili i uklonili tu mogucnost 
<SilverSpace> mozda ko jos ima prastari sat
<SilverSpace> igla da ali moras sitnu rupu probusit
<CTCP3> vidim da se dost kuzis u to xD
<SilverSpace> hebi ga imam frenda iz elektre i bivseg lopova za prijatelje 
<CTCP3> :))
<SilverSpace> http://www.racunalo.com/honda-osmislila-zracni-jastuk-za-smartfone/
<CTCP3> lol
<SilverSpace> idioti http://www.racunalo.com/nikon-postigao-zabranu-prodaje-android-polaroid-im1836-fotica/
<SilverSpace> fakat glupost
<CTCP3> u cem je kopija
<SilverSpace> kao uzeli neke ideje 
<SilverSpace> uh morao bi ic spat u 7h ustajem
<SilverSpace> a ne spava mi se
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-08
<Mmike> mislim da je onaj wemineltc ojadan
<Hrki> Mmike: jel ide sta to mineanje ?
<Mmike> Hrki, k'o veliko
<Mmike> radim oko 700kH sa R9280X a onda po noci jos upalim i Nvidiju GTX580, za cca 250kH extra
<ivoks> Linux server demand continued to be positively impacted by cloud infrastructure deployments, as hardware revenue increased at 5.6% year over year to $3.4 billion in 3Q13. Linux servers now represent 28.0% of all server revenue, up 2.5 points when compared with the third quarter of 2012.
<ivoks> Microsoft Windows server demand was down -1.3% year over year in 3Q13 with quarterly server hardware revenue totaling $6.1 billion representing 50.3% of overall quarterly factory revenue, up 1.2 points over the prior year's quarter.
<ivoks> Unix servers experienced a revenue decline of -31.3% year over year to $1.3 billion representing 11.1% of quarterly server revenue for the quarter. This was the lowest quarterly Unix server revenue ever reported by IDC.
<ivoks> kad se sve zbroji i oduzme
<ivoks> trziste servera je palo ove godine za sve osim za linux
<ivoks> a unix je gotov, zauvijek
<jelly-home> jednako je gotov kao ibm mainframeovi?  OS/400 odn. iSeries je jos ziv
<ivoks> IBM's System z mainframe running z/OS experienced its fourth consecutive quarter of growth, increasing revenue 6.3% year over year to $827 million, representing 6.8% of all server revenue in 3Q13.
<jelly-home> eto
<ivoks> mainfraim raste
<ivoks> i nema alternativu
<ivoks> unix ima alternativu
<ivoks> ali trziste hardware servera je palo
<ivoks> to je sukus cijele price
<jelly-home> kriza!
<ivoks> mislis?
<ivoks> ja mislim da nije
<ivoks> kao prvo, krize vise nema prakticki nigdje osim u HR
<ivoks> kao drugo, jeftinije je koristiti gotove servise nego imati svoj server
<ivoks> naravno, pri tom mislim na male firme
<ivoks> i mislim da je kladiti se na 'krizu' losa oklada
<ivoks> mislim da je rijec o promjeni filozofije koristenja servera
<ivoks> IBM-ova zarada je pala 20%
<ivoks> a skoro 50% gore je isla direktna prodaja prema speficikaciji
<ivoks> sto rade amazon, facebook, itd.
<ivoks> cisco prodaje vise servera nego oracle
<ivoks> a cisco oprema je gotovo iskljucivo namijenjena cloud vendorima
<ivoks> i dosta cloud vendora kojima mi slazemo openstack ima upravo cisco opremu
<ivoks> nitko nema ibm
<ivoks> osim, jel,... :)
<DomaMuffin> to je samo trend, nagodinu cete svi biti bez posla, ivoks. Dve dobre katastrofe i "cloud adoption" ce biti rijeci kojima ce plasiti mlade managere
<DomaMuffin> imam bolji service/server uptime od bilo kojeg cloud providera u svojoj cjenovnoj nishi. Jedino nisam skalabilan kak se kom digne
<DomaMuffin> "jedino" :) 
<jelly-home> pazi sad kad ti ivoks veli da nisi "mala firma"
<DomaMuffin> ne, ja sam, manji smo od njega po broju stalno zaposlenih :D
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, kuzim ja iz svog iskustva, jeftinije mi rentat cloud resurs za test neceg nego imati zeljezo . Ali to je otprilike to 
<DomaMuffin> U stvari svim gore navedenim lobiram za shogora koji dela pri IBM-ovom reselleru :D
<DomaMuffin> Kup'te IBM :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> \o/ 
<SilverSpace> lol zatvorski otvarac konzervi 
<SilverSpace> broji poklopce i pikse ako se ne poklopi droj dize uzbunu 
<SilverSpace> broj*
<SilverSpace> steta kaj mededi i danas nisu dobili
<ivoks> dobili su bod
<Hrki> Mmike: daj mi ti reci radje kolko para :) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nije bucno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je cherry mx blue
<Mmike> Hrki, pojma, oko 250 dolara mjesecno
<Mmike> sad kad je cijena 20ak dolara
<Hrki> jebeno, to je ltc ?
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1001286_10152463318021110_1423840685_n.jpg
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: s'tu ? 
<SweetMuffin> kako mogu / uz koju proviziju paypal pare gurnut' na svoj kunski racun ? 
<SweetMuffin> nasho, samo visa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne volim takve tipkovnice kajj buche 
<SilverSpace> čaj od maslačka
<StephenS> ni ja
<StephenS> jea jea
<tonil1> hebenti optimu i njihov internet
<tonil> jedno pitanje,koje monitore rabite i koja vam velicina najvise odgovara, ja imam 22" lenovo thinkvision koji radi na 1920x1200 uzeo ga prije cetiri godine a sada razmisljam o necemu novom,al pitam se isto jeli sve povis 22" malo previse inace dell priprema ovo za trziste nije jos poznata cijena http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dell-priprema-monitor-34-inca/128741.aspx
<tonil> niko nista? di su svi dansa
<tonil> danas*
<tonil> mda
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ae
<Mmike> tonil, dell neki
<Mmike> dell U2412M - 24"', 1920x1200
<Mmike> jako dobar
<Mmike> fale mu zvucnici
<tonil> um Mmike koji panel ima,ustari koji je vrh u panelima,neko kaze pva a nek ips matrica?
<tonil> neznam sto je bolje od ta dva
<Mmike> pojma ti nemam
<Mmike> mogu ti samo rec da je meni monitor izvrstan
<Mmike> ja vecinu vremena sistemarim/programiram, i za tekst je odlican
<Mmike> kad se igram (vozim formulice, jel), isto je odlican :)
<Mmike> za filmove nemam pojma kakav je :)
<Mmike> i nije skup, mislim da oko 2k kuna kosta
<tonil> da gledam bas u linksa ima ips panel,bertone mi na lzs kanalu kaze da je kao pva bolje pokazuje crne boje to jest ima siri spektar
<tonil> http://www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/lcd-panel-types.php
<tonil> al ovaj clanak kaze da su najbolji ips
<tonil> :/
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> osim ako se ne bavis pripremom za tisak
<Mmike> mozda web dizajnom
<Mmike> ili opako fotosopiras
<Mmike> nije bitno :)
<SweetMuffin> nemrem pustati muziku ako rudarim .. 
<CTCP3> kolko ja znam, IPS su definitivno bolji, pogotov za PC monitore
<CTCP3> PVA imaju nekih prednosti kod vecih dijagonala i to za TVe
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol daj me nemoj kaj i ti :
<CTCP3> nes se prije pricalo da ljude zna bolit glava od PVA-ova
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: da,i ja slusam muziku!
<SweetMuffin> tonil: imam isti monitor kao i MmikeT i zadovoljan sam. 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: buuuhahaha 
<Mmike> ja ocpe neznam jel' ovaj dell pva ili ips
<StephenS> ja isto ne znam
<StephenS> ali znam da se ne znam pise odvojeno
<StephenS> prrrrrraaaah!
<Mmike> ja neznam zakaj ti nama nisi htio dat btcove neki dan
<Mmike> neznam
 * CTCP3 slaps StephenS around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> ja neznam zas nije dobio ban zbog takvog zlodjela
<CTCP3> tako se poigravat s nasim njeznim osjecajima, pogotovo osjetljivim u vezi bitcoina
<CTCP3> to je kao da maloj djeci otimas lizaljke iz usta
<StephenS> nema leba bez pogace
<StephenS> W0T
<StephenS> el moguce da niko nije skontao
<StephenS> pu
<CTCP3> ja sam te skonto odma
<CTCP3> Mmike : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut8mwo7vGBI
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Cooling a Bitcoin Mining Farm with Liquid Nitrogen., Views: 18663, Rating: 39.310346%
<StephenS> Jel ovde neko programer ili svi nesto mudruju?
<Mmike> pogaca bez brasna
<StephenS> nije ti to tranzitivnost
<StephenS> 721USD of btc
<StephenS> znaci pala cena za 300$ za samo jedan dan
<StephenS> kakav ocaj
<CTCP3> popusili su samo luzeri koji su isli prodavat :>
<StephenS> kad je bi 1k?
<StephenS> si lud?
<Mmike> CTCP3, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJxpEoXV4JY
<datase> Mmike: Title: Bitcoin and Litecoin Mining Rigs. See the differences, Views: 15163, Rating: 98.98734%
<Mmike> TAK se majna :)
<CTCP3> StephenS : kao i kod svakog pada BTCa do sad, popusili su luzeri koji su u panici krenuli prodavat. A zaradili su oni koji su ostavili BTCe te oni koji su ih kupovali po jeftinim cijenama
<CTCP3> jer BTCe ce opet narast
<CTCP3> BTC*
<StephenS> ma nemoj
<StephenS> a kako ti to znas
<CTCP3> ma damoj
<CTCP3> jer imam kristalnu kuglu
<StephenS> da nisi ti neki prorok a?
<CTCP3> kaj nisi to znao
<StephenS> a pa da
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> ee
<StephenS> pun mi je tuki takvih koji su pametni i samo nesto kenjaju
<StephenS> a sta ako ne poraste
 * CTCP3 slaps StephenS around a bit with a large superpenguin
<StephenS> nego padne na 10
<StephenS> sta ces onda\a\
<StephenS> a
<StephenS> sta cemo onda
<CTCP3> ja ne kenjam, ja sjedim i sutim
<CTCP3> ti kenjas
<CTCP3> pa tesko vjerojatno
<StephenS> sta cemo onda
<CTCP3> "pa tesko vjerojatno"
<StephenS> sta cemo onda
<StephenS> woo woo
<CTCP3> moze sutra bit i smak svijeta
<CTCP3> "sta cemo onda"
<StephenS> moze ali nece
<StephenS> jer ce sutra biti ponedeljak
<StephenS> woo woo
<CTCP3> isto tak ni BTC nece past
<StephenS> glup si
<StephenS> :)
<StephenS> da si prodao btc kad je bio 1k
<StephenS> sad si mogao kupiti te iste
<StephenS> i biti u plusu a da nisi nista prodao
<StephenS> yeah bitch
<CTCP3> pa mogo sam, tak rade preprodavaci
<StephenS> no kako bilo ja nikad ne investiram u virtuelne valute
<StephenS> it's just unpredictable
<CTCP3> BTC nema alternative
<CTCP3> u tome je kvaka
<StephenS> play safe - no stress
<CTCP3> StephenS : no risk - no money
<CTCP3> Mmike : lol @ link
<StephenS> not true at all
<CTCP3> si vidio ovog manijaka http://i.imgur.com/HjR1giR.jpg
<StephenS> I have money and I have no risk whatsoever
<Mmike> jebote ,lik 12 kartica ima
<CTCP3> cca 100
<Mmike> aahahhahaha
<CTCP3> mislim da ATI-ju cvjetaju ruze :)
<StephenS> ti mislis?
<StephenS> WOT
<StephenS> W&T
<StephenS> jel neko ovde bio U nyc-u ili preko W&T-a?
<tonil> sutra kupujem bug radi ovoga www.bug.hr/vijesti/kupi-bug-osvoji-zvijer-23000-kn/128768.aspx sretno svima!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> navlakusa
<StephenS> yeah
<CTCP3> a od tih 23000, pola kosta precijenjena ATI 7990
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: jesi prebrojio koliko lik ima kartica :)
<CTCP3> 100, +- xD
<SilverSpace> :=)
<StephenS> jesam
<StephenS> ocajan je
<CTCP3> 108 kom
<CTCP3> al cini se da ima i lijevu policu
<CTCP3> "This whole rig reportedly sucks up 165kWh of power"
<SilverSpace> da izgleda da mu to nije jedina 
<jelly-home> tonil: cudi me da ima samo 8GB memorije
<tonil> da
<tonil> morali su stavit 2 ssd-a al zato samo 8 gb rama
<SweetMuffin> cuj "samo 8gb ram-a" :) Kaj tocno mogu igrati da mi vishe treba ? :D
<tonil> bf4,rome2
<tonil> etc etc
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 3.11.0-14-generic |  AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 38317.5 | Mem: 11342/15669M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 953.33G Free: 96.80G | Procs: 306 | Uptime: 20 hrs 28 mins 29 secs  | Load: 0.49 0.43 0.52  | Vpenis: 805.6 cm | Screen: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1) @ 1920x1200 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth2: In: 401.10M Out: 84.69M 
<Mmike> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 746 RPM Case: +31.8°C Fan: 528 RPM 
<Mmike> :D
<tonil> sredinom sljedece godine izlazi ddr4
<tonil> phenomII i ja imam samo sto je u mene x4
<tonil> kako si uspio popunit taj terabajtni disk
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> da imam 5 TB popunio bih ih
<Mmike> da, taj x6 je bio nevjerojatno jeftin kad sam ga kupovao, mislim da sam ga 900 kuna platio
<Mmike> al' brijem ovih dana ubosti intel plocu i i7
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: igrati se clouda!
<CTCP3> ovo zglead povoljno
<CTCP3> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/intel-core-i7-procesor-i7-920-2.66ghz-8-mb-oglas-9805734
<CTCP3> a "moze i zamijena za bobitel"
<tonil> neznam sto svi vide u tom i7
 * tonil je u amd kampu
<tonil> FX 8950 cini mi se kao dobra nadogradnja za sada
<jelly-home> i7 920 nema ni aes-ni
 * jelly-home ubo i5 660 za 400kn
<CTCP3> tonil : POWER
<CTCP3> unlimited poweeeeeeeer
<tonil> 8350*
<tonil> ne stvarno jel toliko bolji intel u zadnje vrijeme?
<SweetMuffin> zadnje *duze* vrijeme :) 
<CTCP3> kolko para, tolko muzike
<tonil> ima li intel uopce 8-jezgrenih cpua za obicne maticne(ne radne stanice za servere)
<SweetMuffin> el se mogu di ltci utopit drito za kune, bez konverzije u btc ? 
<CTCP3> pa to ti je to
<CTCP3> 4+4
<SilverSpace> priča o Pavliku Morozovu, ruskom dječaku čije je otac, poglavar sela, u doba velike gladi sakrio nešto hrane od kolektivizacije kako bi seljani preživjeli zimu. Pavlik je otcinkao oca vlastima, koje su ga zajedno s dijelom seljana odvele u logor i pogubile a hranu "kolektivizirale", da bi seljani, nimalo oduševljeni takvim postupkom, kasnije zatukli Pavlika. Sovjetska je propaganda Pavlika isticala kao heroja, vodila djecu na ekskurzije u nj
<SweetMuffin> intelovi su procesori toliko dobri da ti u stvari nikad ne treba ni jedna ! 
<Mmike> tonil, intel kicks ass
<SweetMuffin> stavis intela i najednom racunalo idla 100% vremena! 
<Mmike> amd je bio bolji kad je intel izdao Pentijum4
<SweetMuffin> AMD je bio jednak,ali jeftiniji, imo :)
<Mmike> od kad se pojavio core2duo i ini, intel je bolji
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, jok, bili su jetfiniji I bolji
<SilverSpace> meni je i atom dobar da serem okolo na okolo
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to i sad sam sebi opravdavas kaj si onomad isao kupovati amd bazirane servere :) Znam da si nikad neces oprostiti :) 
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> dobio sam bolji i brzi procesor
<CTCP3> ovi intelovi i7/i5 s 4+4 jezgri su savrseni. imam ovaj i7 jedno 3-4 godine i brijem da mi nece trebat nis jace jos bar 5-6-7 godina
<Mmike> da, i5/i7 su mega-kul
<CTCP3> jedino da jos ima hardverski AES ko ovi noviji i7
<Mmike> ja imam PhenomII X6, radi jednako k'o i5 za multithreaded sranja, a za singlethread je duplo sporiji od i5
<jelly-home> CTCP3: ha, a ovaj i5 ima :-)
<CTCP3> koji i5
<Mmike> dodise, bio je i 300njak kuna jeftiniji
<Mmike> CTCP3, neki, 2jezgreni za HTom na 2.2 Ghz
<jelly-home> CTCP3: i5 660
<Mmike> sestri kupio pred 2 god
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :)
<CTCP3> dobro, to je valjd noviji
<CTCP3> ovaj moj je iz 2009.
<jelly-home> je, iz 2010
<jelly-home> i7 920 je iz 2008 model
<Mmike> idem po usb wifi dongle nebih li mintalicu na balkon metnijo
<jelly-home> http://ark.intel.com/compare/43550,37147
<CTCP3> cool proc
<jelly-home> je, 32-36°C
<jelly-home> ide do 70-ak, sa obicnim intelovim hladnjakom
<tonil> cek moze li netko linkat iz nekog domaceg ducana ovog novog haswella sa 8 jezgri il jos nije stigao na trziste
<tonil> btw www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA
<datase> tonil: Title: Roots of Breakdance (Run DMC - It's Like That), Views: 5529996, Rating: 98.71602%
<jelly-home> kojeg novog?
<tonil> ah nist
<tonil> moja greska 
<tonil> tek sad vidio izlazi u 2014
<tonil> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Core-i7-8-Core-Haswell-E-CPU-Platform-Has-DDR4-Will-Debut-in-2014-361183.shtml
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti to
<tonil> mogao bi tad i napravit nadogradnju
<CTCP3> lol
<tonil> jelly-home, posluzilo bi za rendanje 3d scena
<tonil> CTCP3, znam znam :D
 * tonil looks dumb again
<CTCP3> bitcoin u dnevniku hrt-a
<CTCP3> tj ce bit
<CTCP3> bila najava
<Serger> odobrim to, i on mi napise da je broked pipe
<Serger> dobra vecer, molim pomoc oko problema: instalirao sam 12.10 ubuntu, medjutim, nakon zavrsene instalacije mi javlja da nije uspio ucitati hardware details te da ce ga podici u low graphic modu
<Serger> a prva greska koju baci je da nije uspio ucitati 0800008xx0  - 22
<Serger> instalacija je protekla u redu
<jelly-home> Serger: kako to da nisi stavio zadnji 13.10 ili zadnji 12.04 lts 
<Serger> ovu verziju sam imao na sticku, zadnji CD koji imam je iz 4. 2010
<Serger> jucer sam petljao s dualbootom
<Serger> medjutim nisam uspio mojom greskom pa sam se ipak odlucio na samo linux instalaciju
<Serger> i tu je poceo javljati gresku
<Serger> sumnjam i daj e mozda ovaj USB malo ostecen, javlja mi je neku MBR gresku
<Serger> je li isplativo probati sa 2010 verzijom pa apdejtati_
<obruT> evo vam BTC i na dnevniku :)
<obruT> htv1  :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Serger> oh, jos jedna tema
<SilverSpace> evo vas na vjestima 
<Serger> sto kazete na rast BTC trenutni_
<Serger> balon ili ekspanzija_
<obruT> evo i neku rudar prica :)
<SilverSpace> :=
<obruT> s/neku/neki/
<Serger> jelly-home cini mi se da je greska
<Serger> sto sam izabrao 64bitni
<Serger> a imam intel proc
<Serger> ima li to smisla_
<jelly-home> nema!
<obruT> evo kandidata za Darwinovu nagradu  http://www.the-star.co.ke/news/article-146557/man-commits-suicide-after-manchester-united-defeat
<CTCP3> ..
<jelly-home> *thumbs up*
<jelly-home> .ke je kenija?
<jelly-home> (da)
<jelly-home> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/kenya/
<SweetMuffin> keeeeeeenya kenya kenjya 
 * SweetMuffin doda papira
<jelly-home> pitam se dal se moze boot disk formatirati drito u LVM, bez GPT tablice
<SilverSpace> xbmc mi na ubuntu uopce ne radi dobro svako malo neko sranje
<jelly-home> .weather Montana City, MT
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Forest Park Estates, Clancy, Montana is -17.3°C (12:35 PM MST on December 08, 2013). Conditions: Light Snow. Humidity: 61%. Dew Point: -23.0°C. Windchill: -22.0°C. Pressure: 30.11 in 1020 hPa (Rising).  Wind Chill Advisory in effect until 10 am MST Monday... 
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: nisam vidio nikog da to radi, boot loaderima to odgovara?
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: nemam pojma, ali mi particijske tablice idu na jetra
<SweetMuffin> meni su bas zgodne za backup
<jelly-home> tocnije, linux kernelovo baratanje istima 
<SweetMuffin> do tell
<SilverSpace> na skijanju je za skijasice bilo jos vise u minusu
<SweetMuffin> ja uzmem stvari zdravo za gotovo cesto
<obruT> SweetMuffin: koji ubuntu ? koji xbmc ?
<obruT> SweetMuffin: pardon :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: koji ubuntu ? koji xbmc ?
<SweetMuffin> obruT: znas da je meni linux dobar jedino za kafe aparate. I to ako nije centos. 
<jelly-home> Linux Kenjara
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/search?q=kenjara+coffee&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X
<obruT> SweetMuffin: nije li ti od linuxa kafa malo gorka ? :)
<SweetMuffin> I'd develop for that ! 
<SweetMuffin> obruT: i jaka ! 
<SweetMuffin> Ono kad se moras obrijati za ponedjeljak :( 
<jelly-home> hah
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: brijem da nemres ovo s lvmom, ako nista drugo, bios bi te zajebavao ,onda loader. 
<jelly-home> crap, morcheeba je veceras u tvornici a ja zabrijao sutra
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZhaknKDA_4
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Morcheeba "Run Honey Run" (A Solas 2008), Views: 1325, Rating: 100.0%
<obruT> jelly-home: mislio si ici na koncert ?
<jelly-home> nego sta
<obruT> nju sam slusao uzivo na onom nekom festu u SC-u... al nije mi bilo nesto napeto :)
<jelly-home> al je u 21:00
<jelly-home> kajjaznam, triphop mi je vise klupska nego festivalska brija
 * jelly-home fina guzica, ne voli festivale, blato i javne wc
<obruT> iskreno, zadnjih godina i ja idem samo na mjesta gdje ili mogu sjedit ili da je neki mali prostor :
<obruT> )
<obruT> i da, preferiram klupsku atmosferu :)
<obruT> u kitu... tek sad sam skuzio da do godisnjeg imam jos dva radna tjedna, a moram jos u to upraznit 4 slobodna dana sto mi ostavlja do kraja godine jos 6 radnih dana, a imam posla za dva mjeseca
 * jelly-home prodaje obruTu kondenzator fluksa
<jelly-home> Though obscure, the "j" sound at the beginning of the SI prefix giga- is an acceptable pronunciation for "gigawatt."[5][6]
<OneKorea> ping
<jelly-home> dong
<SilverSpace> .weather Beaver Creek
<SilverSpace> .weather Beaver Creek, co
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in WildRidge - Neighborhood, Avon, Colorado is -11.1°C (1:05 PM MST on December 08, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 78%. Dew Point: -14.0°C. Windchill: -11.0°C. Pressure: 29.82 in 1010 hPa (Falling).  Winter Weather Advisory in effect until 6 PM MST this evening...
<OneKorea> .weather pyongyang
<datase> OneKorea: The current temperature in Pyongyang, North Korea is 4.0°C (3:00 AM KST on December 09, 2013). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 78%. Dew Point: 2.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Falling). 
<OneKorea> .weather seul
<SilverSpace> he he
<OneKorea> .weather seoul
<datase> OneKorea: The current temperature in Bucheon3, South Korea is 6.3°C (4:55 AM KST on December 09, 2013). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 84%. Dew Point: 4.0°C. Windchill: 6.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Falling). 
<OneKorea> ta romanizacija
<OneKorea> .weather zagreb
<datase> OneKorea: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 0.9°C (9:09 PM CET on December 08, 2013). Conditions: Mist. Humidity: 83%. Dew Point: -2.0°C. Windchill: 1.0°C. Pressure: 30.36 in 1028 hPa (Steady). 
<OneKorea> merzlota
<obruT> .weather bangkok
<datase> obruT: The current temperature in Sala Thammasop, Thawi Watthana, Thailand is 20.5°C (3:09 AM ICT on December 09, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 94%. Dew Point: 20.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> sad ga precera
<SilverSpace> http://www.rmrm.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/beavercreek.jpg
<OneKorea> .weather montevideo
<SweetMuffin> .weather Diklenica
<OneKorea> .weather Montevideo, Uruguay
<datase> OneKorea: The current temperature in Montevideo, Uruguay is 30.0°C (6:00 PM UYST on December 08, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 48%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.65 in 1004 hPa (Falling). 
<SweetMuffin> Diklenica has no weather 
<OneKorea> .weather sveti petar u Å¡umi
<OneKorea> error 400 :(
<jelly-home> OneKorea: /msg datase weather ovo ono isto radi
<obruT> OneKorea: mislis da bot zna za selo u kojem ekipa ne zna reći šesnajst :)
<SweetMuffin> "bot" means infinite knowledge ! 
<tonil> cek jel bio bitcoin u dnevniku bio sam vani u kaficu pa nisam pratio
<Mmike> tonil, koji dnevnik?
<tonil> hrt
<tonil> nist cekat cu onaj kasnije
<tonil> u 10 i nesto
<obruT> bio je
<obruT> jedan tip je pričao općenito, a bio je i neki rudar pa je pričao o rudarenju
<obruT> na kraju su prikazaili i onog luzera Å¡to nije pazio Å¡to ima po hard diskovima
<tonil> jesu mu stavili sliku inace super :D
<CTCP3> bio je
<CTCP3> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews%5Bcat%5D=186&cHash=0432f339cb
<CTCP3> nis pametno
<CTCP3> krivi link
<CTCP3> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119&cHash=d7f45f87cb
<CTCP3> na 0:12:00
<CTCP3> zanimljivo, u FFu nemrem jumpat po videu
<CTCP3> u Chromeu se moze
<tonil> hvala
<SilverSpace> koliko ce ovo cudo doc kod nas http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90538133/zotac-zbox-nano-aq01.asp
<tonil> zasto bi itko kupovao to
<SilverSpace> zbog male potrosnje
<tonil> ja to vidim jedino kao nekakav media centar na koji mogu spojit tv i gledat filmoveu hd
<tonil> nista drugo mi ne pada na pamet :P
<SilverSpace> hm ja vec godinama vrtim na tome kucni desktop
<tonil> CTCP3, 0.071 so far a vec cijeli tjedan mintam
<tonil> ko da samo cpu minta a grafa nist
<SilverSpace> sad mi je vec malo preslab za ubuntu ali jos iskoristiv dvoglavi atom 330
<CTCP3> tonil : nes ti definitivno nije kak treba :)
<CTCP3> Mmike : kolko si ti naminto
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmiFgh9RCHc
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Nedjeljom u 2 - Nino Raspudić (8. prosinca 2013.), Views: 241, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> 0.2 LTCja
<CTCP3> wtf?
<tonil> CTCP3, iden skinut onaj sa Mmike-ovog linka pa pokusat sa tim mintat
<CTCP3> Mmike pa kolko rudaris
<SilverSpace> sad ce repriza uskoro na tv nine rasudica
<Mmike> pa jedan dan
<CTCP3> navodno je opro stankovica xD
<obruT> tonil: vidis, za dosta stvari ljudi se pitaj "zasto bi itko kupovao to" pa ipak kupuju :P  u mom stanu caruju male tihe kante s malom potrosnjom :P
<Mmike> tko je taj nino?
<CTCP3> novinar/desnicar
<tonil> Mmike, imas link na onaj cg miner sta koristis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: profesor na fakultetu
<Mmike> tonil, u gugl napisi: download cgminer source
<Mmike> i dobit ces gthub repo
 * Mmike nezna slozit wireless bez klikalice
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> Mmike, koju verziju da skinem jel ovu zadnju 3.8
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 3.7.2
<Mmike> novije nemaju podrsku za scrypt
<Mmike> niti za GPUjeve
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> sta moram jos napravit osim naturit stvari u /etc/network/interfaces?
<SilverSpace> obruT: os sutra pijem caj od korjena maslacka, jesi probao
<tonil> Mmike, kako da pokrenem sada ovo cudo,napravim bat file il nest tako?
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam
<Mmike> tonil, prvo, instaliras ubuntu :)
<Mmike> tonil, pokrenes cgminer sa opcijama
<Mmike> mosh i bez njih za pocetak
<Mmike> pa se igrat malo
<tonil> skinuo sam verziju za win7
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam wireless rucno slagao samo u komandnoj liniji kad mi je zatrebalo par puta, nisam nikad drito editirao interfaces fajl... tamo konfam samo ove staticke mreze, a wireless mi na laptopu apsolutno nije statican :)
<tonil> hm, trazi mi username i password od poola a ne od workera jel to normalno?
<Mmike> pa, to je to
<Mmike> pass od workera upises
<Mmike> obruT, aj pejst neki ;)
<Mmike> iako, trebaelo bi biti trivijalno
<Mmike> iface wlan0 inet dhcp; wpa-ssid bla; wpa-psk tra
<Mmike> i kazem ifup wlan0
<Mmike> i fino se sve desi
<CTCP3> tonil : samo prekopiras BAT file koji imas u folderu od stare verzije
<Mmike> samo sto dobijem u logu  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<obruT> ipv6 ? :)
<tonil> CTCP3, to i ucinih al jel ovo ok http://s22.postimg.org/l3m0ieq01/Capture.jpg
<obruT> sto za wpa ne treba wpa_supplicant ? (ja sam se obicno spajao na otvorene mreze pa ne znam)
<tonil> iman nekih 20 Kh manje nego na starom mineru
<Mmike> obruT, ma, to automacki debilan
<CTCP3> ok je
<CTCP3> meni isto sporije radi noviji
<CTCP3> mozd je slucajnost pa pricekaj malo
<Mmike> obruT, http://jebo.me/pas/2
<obruT> Mmike: jel ti network manager ubijen ?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nema network managera
<Mmike> nema desktopa opce :)
<OneKorea> dobar ssid
<obruT> a jel imas dobro slozen user/pass za wpasupplicant ?
<Mmike> pa gledam bas
<Mmike> koliko kuzim, to sve stoji u /etc/network/interfaces
<OneKorea> wifi sam uvijek slagao preko wicd/ nm u X-u, mazohizam je ovo :/
<obruT> evo sad isprobah i sasma ok radi iz komandne linije
<Mmike> stasi natipko
<OneKorea> btw. wpa password mora imat minimalno 8 chara
<obruT> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "nekimojessid"
<obruT> wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c ./wpa_supplicant.conf 
<obruT> dhclient wlan0
<obruT> u wpa_supplicant.conf imam network={ ssid="nekimojessid" psk="presharedkey" }
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> koji ne cita dokumentaciju
<Mmike> For reference, see #358137 [1]. In order to be able to associate to hidden
<Mmike> ssids, please try to set the option 'ap_scan=1' in the global section, and 
<Mmike> 'scan_ssid=1' in your network block section of your wpa_supplicant.conf file.
<SilverSpace> pila http://netmobil.net.hr/fullscreen/fotogalerija/bmw-4-series-coupe-acs4-tune-it-safe
<MmikeDOMA> srcani oppanak
<SilverSpace> jebote vip reklamira telefone i onda ih nema 
<SilverSpace> ln
<tonil> laku noc odoh i ja u krpe
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-01
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/veliki-povratak-legendarnog-tomosa--nas-moped-ce-biti-stedljiv-i-trajat-ce-30-godina-/1243856/
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> neunistivi motorcek
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> nafta pala za 12$ preko noci
<ivoks> 12%
<ivoks> sto je vise od 12$ :)
<ivoks> u biti, nije :)
<ivoks> izazov.net vs izazov.com.hr
<ivoks> ti srca...
<ivoks> 66$ za barel
<ivoks> rusi ce popizdit
<ivoks> a sad je vec i amerima proizvodnja neisplativa
<ivoks> koji k se desava... nitko nema koristi od ovakve cijene
<Hrki> ne kuzim zasto je prije bilo 12kn benzin
<Hrki> kako moze padati? nasli su nova nalazista?
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to je politicka odluka donesena ven EU, k nama se samo prelilo
<obrut> Hrki: zato jer je moglo bit 12 kn
<Mmike> nemate pojma
<Mmike> to je ministar vrdoljak napravio
<ivoks> Hrki: postoji vise razloga zasto pada
<ivoks> prvenstveno jer su ameri poceli proizvoditi naftu jeftiniju od one koju mogu uvesti
<ivoks> iz skriljavaca
<ivoks> ali po ovoj cijeni, ni to nije vise isplativo
<ivoks> stoga saudijska arabija i ostali spustaju cijene kako bi bili konkurentni na americkom trzistu
<ivoks> najvise je najebala rusija koja je isplanirala proroacun po cijeni nafte od 110%
<ivoks> a kako im 50+% proracuna nosi nafta
<ivoks> ocito je da su s ovom cijenom u 25% deficitu
<ivoks> sto je katastrofa
<Mmike> ma vrdoljak, ljudi, kazem vam :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pitanje je dana kada ce reci 'vladina politika donosi rezultate'
<ivoks> i ovo je jako bitno
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-17/u-s-oil-export-ban-seen-weakening-rather-than-dying.html
<ivoks> ameri su 40 godina branili izvoz nafte
<ivoks> tome dolazi kraj
<BotaniCar> Tome ce doci kraj tek kad ce imati razloge da ne cuvaju naftu, koji ce biti bolji od razloga koje su do sad imali da ju cuvaju.
<Mmike> pa 'sjebat ruse' je uvijek dobar razlog
<BotaniCar> Ma, nisu ameri blesavi kao nasi branitelji ( pun intended) pa da im je osnovni rezon takav :) 
<BotaniCar> Da si rekao *ebat Ruskinje , to bi rrazumio
<ivoks> cilj je ponovno uspostaviti dominaciju u svijetu
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<ivoks> kao najveci proizvodjac nafte na svijetu opet drze rusiju pod kontrolom, a mogu jebat i kinu
<ivoks> kina moze jebat i njih zbog celika
<ivoks> pa ce to vise biti 69 :)
<Hrki> cime mi mozemo drzati svijet u saci?
<BotaniCar1> Rukom ?
<Hrki> zelim da smo mocni ko svajcarska
<Hrki> da nas pitaju i nesto drugo osim da radimo sela za cigane
<Mmike> Svicarska.
<ivoks> da radimo nesto, bili bi bitni
<calmpitbull> koja sela za cigane sad?
<ivoks> ali samo kukamo
<Mmike> Hrki, nabavi zenu, napravi dijete :)
<Mmike> da vidis kako ce ti se prioriteti i perspekrive promijeniti :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel server radi ok?
<ivoks> jel bolji od starog?
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko vidim radi ok. Apache je srao malo, al' to smo znali (rewrite rulovi za wordpress, ne kuzim zasto ne jebe AllowOverride All, al' nije bitno). Nisam jos konkretno testirao al' trebao bi bit. Duplo vise RAMa, duplo vise coreova (iako mislim da je single core AMD onaj malcice brzi).
<Mmike> jedino, velim - 32bitni ubuntu je gore :)
<Mmike> nije da smeta, jel
<Mmike> i, cini se da je onaj imao bolje provjetravanje kucista, diskovi su sad na vecim temperaturama
<ivoks> Mmike: kak ne kuzis zasto ne jebe allowoverride all?
<Mmike> ili ste zaboravili klimu upalit
<Mmike> pa, ne kuzim
<ivoks> pa fcgid koristi
<Mmike> nadam se da ne
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> koristi da
<ivoks> to smo jos slozili za onaj stari stroj
<Mmike> nah, ne koristi
<ivoks> koji je imao, sta, 512MB ili 1G rama
<Mmike> to se koristilo nekad
<Mmike> vise ne
<ivoks> onda je to netko promijenio
<Mmike> mah, nije nit bitno. Jedino, velim, kad cemo se opet potrefit ja bi dosao s novim diskovima za mirror i s dva diska za OS i preinstalirao sve. Al' ovo sad ok radi, pa ne vidim zurbu.
<Mmike> moram radit dalje
<ivoks> allowoverride all je na krivom mjestu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> maht
<Mmike> taj cijeli virtualni host izgleda k'o da ga je netko ispljunuo tamo
<Mmike> ivoks, ak popravis, vikni sto si napravio
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> sad vidim :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ok, poslije cu to ak ne popravis ti medjuvrfemenski
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIcFTIlj70c
<datase`> YouTube: WEC 2014: 6H of Sao Paulo Mark Webber Huge Crash - 0:02:19 - 126,918 views - 140 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovaj sdp nije normalan http://is.gd/KWEfbU
<SilverSpace> kod njih nema normalnih ljudi 
<BotaniCar1> http://3dprintingindustry.com/food/  # To je to , treba printati puske i hranu, sve ostalo je za amatere 
<ivoks> $66.15 ▼-7.54   -11.40%
<Mmike> u jebote
<Mmike> fino se razletio
<Mmike> e, a koji ocaj, kad vidis tamo 'pedro lamy', lik je na prvom mjestu :)
<ivoks> 64.70
<ivoks> koji pad
<ivoks> cini se da je opec u misiji ciscenja clanova
<ivoks> da, opec mora pumpati nafu jer ameri imaju preniske cijene nafte iz skriljavaca
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> moraju napraviti fracking neisplativim
<ivoks> venezuela, iraq i iran ce biti prve zrtve unutar opeca
<ivoks> za bozic bi mogli imati naftu na 50$
<ivoks> a to znaci i kod nas oko 7kn po litri za bengu
<ivoks> jos kad kuna ne bi bila tak usrana...
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: si siguran ? Mislim da je cijena same sirovine u ukupnoj ciejni goriva neznatna, time i potencijalno pojeftinjenje
<ivoks> U.S. production expanded to 9.08 million barrels a day through Nov. 21, the most in weekly records that started in January 1983
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: pa to se da lako izracunati
<ivoks> barel je 158 litara
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: naravno, pitam da li si izracunao prije nego si lupio "7kn/l" ?
<ivoks> nisa racunao, nagadjam
<ivoks> al ajmo izracunat
<BotaniCar1> k
<ivoks> 158 litara nafte = 100$
<ivoks> cijena litre benge je bila oko 11kn
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> http://www.quora.com/How-many-liters-of-petrol-are-produced-from-one-barrel-of-crude-oil
<Mmike> ovaj horizon k'o da je za slabovidne radjen
<ivoks> oko 78 litara
<ivoks> znaci 100$ = 78 litara benge
<Mmike> 1920x1200 rezolucija, a stanu mi 3 hosta na ekran i ne vidim cijelu tablicu kak spada
<ivoks> 560 kuna = X x 11kn
<ivoks> X = 50
<ivoks> znaci, faktor je oko 50
<ivoks> ah, crap
<ivoks> 560 kuna = X x 78 x 11 kuna
<ivoks> X = 0,652
<ivoks> ako barel bude 50$
<ivoks> onda je
<ivoks> 280 = 0,652 x 78 x Y
<ivoks> Y = 5,5
<ivoks> znaci, cijena litre bi bila 5,5 kuna
<ivoks> al drzava sigurno nece dati da ode tako nisko
<ivoks> iako... izbori su blizu :D
<vileni_> pa sama cijena goriva je manja od pola cijene sto placamo afaik
<vileni_> ostalo su nameti
<ivoks> (i da, ovo se ocito moglo bolje izracunati)
<vileni_> tako da pojeftinjenje vjerojatno bude pola od polovice :)
<ivoks> vileni_: ali nameti se racunaju na temelju cijene nafte
<vileni_> u najboljem slucaju
<ivoks> tako da je nebitno koliko oni drze
<vileni_> ivoks: da, ali isto tako nitko ne voli pustiti zaradu
<ivoks> oni isto nece ostati isti, vec ce smanjiti
<ivoks> sto drzavi ne pase
<ivoks> zato pad cijene goriva nece pratiti pad cijene nafte
<vileni_> kao nedavno sa osiguranjima, ona pojeftinila pa su zakljucili da mi imamo lufta potrositi vise na tehnickom pregledu
<ivoks> stoga, 7n
<ivoks> 7kn
<vileni_> ja sam prvi auto imao negdje kad je bilo oko 6.8 mislim
<ivoks> ako barel bude 50$, sa 7kn ce zaradjivati vise nego sad sa 10kn na 100$
<SilverSpace> padom cjene goriva kod nas nece pasti i ostale cjene 
<vileni_> ako se vratimo na 8.x vec ce biti super :)
<jelly> al sad nije $100 
<ivoks> jelly: nije, ali su cijene sada izracunate prema 3 mjesecnom prosjeku
<Mmike> dajte vi meni recirte
<Mmike> oce to past jos
<Mmike> ili ce ic gore?
<ivoks> jelly: cijene goriva sad nisu radjene na temelju cijena nafte na trzistu u ovom trenutku
<ivoks> jelly: vec kad je nafta kupljena
<jelly> Mmike: kad bi ti to znao rec, bio mi mesetar a ne sysadmin
<ivoks> mislim da ce past do 50$, ako ne i nize
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike vise nije sysadmin :P
<ivoks> tesko ce ici do 100$ opet
<ivoks> jer su ameri razvili tehnologiju za vadjenje nafte iz skriljavaca
<ivoks> koja zaradjuje pri 65$
<ivoks> za razliku od busotina, koje trebaju cijenu od 80$
<jelly> Mmike: i jel ti pase promjena, manje dezurstava i sranja?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> nema budjenja po noci
<Mmike> nema krpanja potrganih replikacija
<Mmike> nema idijota klijenata koji pisu SQLove od 2938471928374129837412 trilijarobajta koje treba debugira SAD I ODMAH BECAUSE WE ARE LOOSING MONEY
<ivoks> ima samo mene za klijenta :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a i buffer izmedju :D
<Mmike> jelly, jebeno je sto ucim hrpu novih stvari, a znanja od prije se obliato koriste
<BotaniCar1> dobro je silver rekao, gorivo bu' islo dolje, ali cijena kruha ne bu ; iako je cijena goriva uvijek trigger kad kruh treba poskupiti 
<Mmike> ja bih svakog u crossvaliju na 6-7 mjeseci, tamo naucis hrpu novih stvari
<Mmike> jedino kaj tam bas nisu siroke ruke kad treba novce dat :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: "ti imas nerealna ocekivanja" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, cek da pocnem o Windowsima :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, odluka je  pala: i7-4990K + Asrock Z97 Extreme 6
<Mmike> jedino: http://www.edigital.hr//procesori/intel-core-i7-4790k-4ghz-box-procesor-p88624.html
<Mmike> picke
<BotaniCar1> :) Cek da ja pocnem o windowsima :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: da vidis kak ocekivanja postanu realnija kad pol ekipe koja zapravo nes radi pobjegne iz firme
<BotaniCar1> Lijepo, memoriju vec imas ? 
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ak guglate 'kayak croatia'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ako pojeftini kruh ja rezem zile 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, http://jebo.me/pas/3
<ivoks> na kojem pageu se pojavi kayak.hr? (mozete usput i kliknuti :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace:  +1 , ako pojeftini lebac, idemo se obojca u HDZ uclaniti :)
<SilverSpace> u pm 
<SilverSpace> jebo me pas bilo bi me sram 
<Mmike> ivoks, ne pojavi se :/ 
<jelly> ivoks: nije na prve 4, dalje nisam gledao
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: kod mene ( t-com , chrome, windowsi ) te nema uopce, ali je u slikama prva ona tvoja slika :)
<BotaniCar1> ( ona kaj si rekao da su ti ju ukrali ili tak nesto ) 
<jelly> ivoks: ha, na petoj 
<jelly> dakle prenisko
<ivoks> hm, meni se pojavi na drugoj
<ivoks> a webmaster tool mi kaze da je average 12. mjesto
<ivoks> znaci, isto 2. stranica
<ivoks> jeste guglali sa ili bez navodnika?
<jelly> bez
 * BotaniCar1 bez
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> cudni su putevi guglovski
<ivoks> a vidi ovaj govnasti plugin
<ivoks> http://www.kayak.hr/wp-content/plugins/cookie-opt-in/
<jelly> ivoks: jesi li na google.com ili google.hr?
<ivoks> google.hr
<Mmike> ivoks, to je sve wordpress?
<Mmike> ahaa, je
<Mmike> super :)
 * jelly je na google.com 
<Mmike> fakat ti fino sajt izgleda sad :)
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=kayak+croatia&oq=kayak+croatia&aqs=chrome..69i57.728j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=kayak+croatia&safe=off&start=40
<Mmike> ivoks, to si kupio templejt ili ti ga je neko naso?
<ivoks> kupio i doradio
<jelly> mozes forsirat .com tak da odes na google.com/ncr
<Mmike> puno muke?
<Mmike> ja moram starom slozit neki kufer za iznajmljivanje apartmana, pa sam isto mislio wordpress
<ivoks> jelly: nda... hm :/
<ivoks> Mmike: nije puno muke
<ivoks> zna netko kak na wordpressu vidjeti koju sad verziju korisim? :)
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> mutav
<ivoks> nasao
<SilverSpace> Crobex peti tjedan u crvenom
<jelly> na dnu :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, 'popravio' si bios na serveru?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> kul
<SilverSpace> već sada je u minusu u odnosu na pocetak godine
<ivoks> Mmike: ono kaj sam skuzio... mozes imati kakav god template hoces
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ako nemas kvalitetan sadrzaj, nista ne pomaze
<ivoks> dobre fotke
<ivoks> i tak
<Mmike> a mislim, apartman. Slike soba, terasa, pogleda na more, starog kak pece rostilj, i to sve :)
<ivoks> http://www.karamatic.hr/
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> trazim krevte
<Mmike> krevet
<Mmike> neki koji bi se izvadio/otvorio iz zida
<Mmike> a da ne kosta bas 15k kuna
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> pa sad sam skuzio da mi na init.hr fali pol stranice :D
<ivoks> kontakt, reference itd :)
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: Ces rebrandati firmu u systemd.hr ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, LOL :D
<SilverSpace> uh kak se sjebo http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--teska-nesreca-marka-webbera-australac-brzinom-od-300-km-h-pogodio-ogradu/1244666/
<BotaniCar1> ljubim te u grud, napisao sam cijelom FB-u da te volim, Mmike ; ako ti zena vec nije prenijela poruku :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kra?
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: ne smijem
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: ima 'y'
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to ne vrijedi vise
<ivoks> steta
<BotaniCar1> :)
<ivoks> jer me sprijecilo da firmu nazovem syslog
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10322532_10203113466813319_3558454918395052114_n.jpg?oh=5e7e257fc5e6be5898b7d589141bca13&oe=5519279C&__gda__=1423057192_21b66444dce784ae8a5baa2c247f867f # placem od smijeha 
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si jos na openerpu? 6?
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: ti bi mogao cijeli init.hr propustiti kroz spell check :) 
<SilverSpace> koji glupani http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/ruski-rulet-zavrsio-tragicno-prijatelj-pistoljem-ubio-prijatelja-396175
<SilverSpace> bio kod mene jedan zapovjednik koji je nonstop vadio i mahao pistojem pa sam mu zarijetio da kad me vidi nikad vise ne vadi pistolj 
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: mogao bi, da
<BotaniCar1> Kaj ovi centoslije delaju s lvm2 paketom, drugi put u tjedan dana nova verzija .. idem citat' 
<ivoks> Mmike: 7
<ivoks> Mmike: updejte radim za vrijeme novogodisnje pauze, kako bi imao vremena ispeglati promjene
<Mmike> ja moram upogonit to za ozbiljno
<ivoks> ja ga sve vise i vise ukljucujem
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> google neda vise da se spojim sa starim sslom
<Mmike> i sad nemrem na ruter
<Mmike> PKAK PKAK
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar1> P'TAK P'TAK 
<weshmashian> meni je super kak mmike uvijek ima neke opskurne probleme
<Mmike> tak mi i treba kad odugovlacim s ddwrtom
 * Mmike se prezderava upravo
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10481401_10204539255189091_2592880980255907387_n.jpg?oh=a75035cd07321ce487addfb39ed5b113&oe=55191B33&__gda__=1426002518_844a980e1f1e39d7138b966ebd543d7e # ovo je selfie , a ne ti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: lol
<BotaniCar1> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/putting_nsagchq.html # obrut: confirm please :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: jebote ocekivo sam neku picku
<Hrki> ali si me nasmijo XD odo delat
 * BotaniCar1 preispita dojam o sebi koji je ostavio na Hrkija i nije zadovoljan :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo Mmike macak :) http://is.gd/oOyLVo
<SilverSpace> tu je izvor svih njegovih problema 
<obrut> BotaniCar1: true true :)
<BotaniCar1> Znaci, sumarno: ako nesto zelim sakriti u komunikaciji, embedam to u pornjavu i onda to P2Pam ! 
<obrut> BotaniCar1: i to u neku losu pornjavu... snimis sebe i SilverSpacea kak trcite goli po livadi :)
<obrut> to niko nece gledat :)
<weshmashian> you'd be surprised... :)
<jelly> obrut: ne, pise da treba bit dobra pornjava, da ima puno peerova, jer ignoriraju samo high-volume
<obrut> jelly: pa stavu samo dobro ime fajla :) tipa: "hot granpa & seven hairy hobbits" :)
<obrut> mislio sam granma, ali ovo bolje zvuci :)
<weshmashian> obrut: fulo si profesiju ocito... :)
<BotaniCar1> obrut: tvoja karijera se ne moze razviti u trenutnoj firmi, zaista si potreban kao konzultant kod weshmashiane , mozda mozete to odigrate tak da budes "vanjski" :) 
<SilverSpace> obrut: navuci cu te za usi jebote kad ces po vrecu doci 
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMbnIRKIFwA # NSFW hip hop, sorry ak sam vec pejstal' 
<datase`> YouTube: Dječaci - Krek kuća (feat. Neki tvrdi likovi) - 0:07:02 - 284,670 views - 796 likes / 30 dislikes
<Mmike> weshmashian, jesi turo koji mongodb kome skoro?
<Mmike> weshmashian, nist :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne zelim cut za mongo :)
<hrvojem> Mmike, weshmashian jel koristi tko Wiredtiger vec, navodno da ce bit default od 3.0
<weshmashian> od 3.0 cega? monga?
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> vec ga imas u 2.8 kao dodatni storage engine
<oki> dobri dan svima
<oki> može neko pomoći oko instalacije skenera
<mrkitty> oki, xsane je iznenađujuće dobar alat za skeniranje
<mrkitty> ode ;)
<ivoks> zna netko
<ivoks> jel se moze u ISC DHCP-u sloziti razliciti lease file za razlicite subnete?
<Mmike> hrvojem, 2.8, ih, de je to :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, tijo sam pitat jel' jos uvijek stavljate hostove u /etc/hosts, ili punite replset sa ip adresama?
<hrvojem> Mmike, pa to je vec rc1 :)
<Mmike> u trustyju je 2.6
<Mmike> erm, 2.4
<Mmike> s obzirom da je to lts...
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> kak se zove onaj novi lts
<Mmike> trusty
<jelly> a, to je novi?
<jelly> ok
<Mmike> 14.04
<Mmike> trusty
<Mmike> ovaj iza je utopic
<Mmike> a onaj iza ce bit 'w... nesto'
<Mmike> v...nesto
<Mmike> Vivid Vervet
<obrut> ivoks: AFAIK ne... ak se ne varam, direktiva koja specificira lease file mora biti u globalnom scopeu
<Mmike> skuho sam juhu
<Mmike> s ogromnim komadom rasmteka
<Mmike> i za veceru cemo pojest mozda 1/3, uz malo muke i 3/7
<Mmike> ima netko ideju sto da napravim s ostatkom?
<Mmike> pastetu neku, mozda, nesto?
<ivoks> obrut: i meni se cini
<DomaMuffin> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/cryogenically-frozen-ram-bypasses-all-disk-encryption-methods/900 # to je to, sve smrznut' 
<ivoks> nije li to super
<ivoks> ostao doma jer sam bolestan nest
<ivoks> dosli iz iskona u t-comovom autu
<ivoks> da mi poprave brzinu neta
<ivoks> dok sam zavrsio telefonski razgovor, ustanovio sam da su mi sjebali liniju skroz
<ivoks> pa nemam nis
<Mmike> od svih tih drkatora internetsko-telefinskih jedino s amisom nisam imao problema
<Mmike> mislim, ima sranja, ne radi nekad i to
<Mmike> al' ti kazu zash ne radi, kaj rade da poporave
<Mmike> i onda te jos poslije nazovu i pitaju jel' sve ok i pricaju jos s tobom malo kaj je bilo
<Mmike> vipnetu dva mjeseca objasnjavam da im ne radi thompson kak spada, sad su tek rekli 'da, dat cemo vam novi modem'
<ivoks> pa dobro, ovo je problem kod mene bio
<ivoks> decki su dosli i rekli da mi je kabl u kuci negdje sjeban
<ivoks> i ponudili da to pregledaju
<ivoks> al nisam ocekivao da ce otici a da ne provjere jesu li sve vratili u prvobitno stanje, ako se vec nije moglo popraviti u tom trenutku
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/mDPNAy
<ivoks>  Istraživanje koje je na uzorku od 384 kompanije iz eurozone proveo PricewaterhouseCoopers, pokazuje da je 60% njih vratilo dio poslovanja u Europu u posljednjih godinu dana. 
<ivoks> tako treba
<ivoks> kineski eksperiment je propao
<DomaMuffin> kak velim irssiju da se makne ekran gore ( scrollback buffer ) ? 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nije to odlika terminala, a ne irssia
<DomaMuffin> nemam pojma tko mi cuva buffer po defaultu, ako ista, pitao sam najbolje sto sam znao, jbg
<DomaMuffin> hehe, ne znam zakaj, ali pgup radi "iz kutije", mislio sam da ce skrolati po terminalu, ne po onom u njemu :) 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: aj' reci jel nije tragicno da se RH sad ne upire svim silama da bude konkurentna, dok se mi dovedemo pameti, sve te firme koje se vracaju ce vec naci novi dom .. 
<Mmike> konkurentna?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: ?
<SilverSpace> firme koje bjeze iz kine 
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> ha putin odustao od juznog toka 
<SilverSpace> ponestaje mu love 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/osudivani-monstrum-nasred-ulice-htio-silovati-djevojku--nije-znao-da-se-ona-bavi-borilackim-vjestinama/1245018/
<SilverSpace> pa ti sad siluj
<Mmike> mtp jos uvijek ne radi na linuxu :/
<mrkitty> Å¡to bi rekli u dalmaciji, pravi pravcati retaj :)
<Mmike> bar ne na kubuntuju
<mrkitty> meni radi(TM)
<mrkitty> na archu, ali je bilo solidno jebade i zna prikazivati fajlove sa veličinom 0 itd
<mrkitty> jako jako loše sve skupa
<ivoks> mtp?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: putin ce ostati bez glave
<ivoks> http://oil-price.net/1y_small.gif
<ivoks> prekrasno :)
<ivoks> http://oil-price.net/1m_small.gif
<ivoks> http://oil-price.net/5y_small.gif
<ivoks> odoh
<weshmashian> jmtpfs works for me (tm)
<weshmashian> mostly
<weshmashian> mob'tel nece prepoznat, tablet bez beda
<jelly-home> jesi probao go-mtpfs
<weshmashian> nisam
<Mmike> ivoks, hocu prebacit stvari s androdia preko USBa na komp
<Mmike> go-mtpfs je obsolete, nije li?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> sad radi
<Mmike> al se sjebe, na kdeu, nakon nekog vremena prestane radit
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kaj "konkurentna" ima 10 znacenja ? Mislim da je jasno kaj sam htio reci, firme koje sad gledaju di da svoj biznis sto jeftinije udome jer je Azija postala preskupa ne gledaju RH jer je - isto preskupa. 
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> nije pre skupa
<Mmike> nego je u kurcu
<Mmike> zakoni se mjenjaju svaka dva tjedna
<Mmike> nitko ti nezna rec kak ces kaj napravit
<Mmike> svi muljaju seru nesto
<Mmike> i izvlace se
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa je
<DomaMuffin> da, to cak i prije jeftinosti/skupoce, imas pravo
<Mmike> i ja se gnjavim s USBom
<Mmike> umjesto da FTPom prek wirelessa prebacim to, brze je
<DomaMuffin> kaj nemas wifi 
 * DomaMuffin sporo tipka
<Mmike> "D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> kubuntu 14.04, i da je to tak potrgano
<Mmike> a na linux mintu radi super
<Mmike> naturio sam zeni mint na acer aspire one
<Mmike> uz jos gigu rama i ssd
<DomaMuffin> Tja, ja sam sretan da na tim linuxima ista radi, do nedavno nije radilo nish </troll>
<Mmike> jadan je laptopek, jedva to sve nekak :)
<Mmike> winxp su, reko bi, bolje radili :)
<DomaMuffin> Al' su ponesto rizicniji, velis :) 
<DomaMuffin> stavi onaj tehnical preview windowsa 10, pa se vrati na staro, cinit ce ti se da tuntor leti :) 
<Mmike> ma zena je gore tol'ko sranja imala
<Mmike> sync nokije
<Mmike> sync jos neceg
<Mmike> a svako to govno nainstalira gomilu govana
<Mmike> 2014-12-01 15:20:11 Deployment complete in 672.20 seconds
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> brzo se openstack instalira :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<hrvojem> Mmike, imas airdroid app za androide, pa s njim mozes fino prebacivat stvari preko browsera
<Mmike> kak to mislis - preko browsera?
<DomaMuffin> tocno tak :) airdroid digne *tp server i web interfejs
<hrvojem> dobis IP_od_moba:8888 i to otvoris u browseru (ff/chrome)
<hrvojem> IE :)
<SilverSpace> jebemti glupane i price kak je yuga bila savrsena i imala industriju 
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> imala industriju
<SilverSpace> ma je 
<SilverSpace> kitu 
<Mmike> ha, gle
<Mmike> fakat je :)
<SilverSpace> kaj su proizvodili 
<Mmike> kaj nisu jebote
<Mmike> ovak na brzake, tri, barem, tvornice automobila
<Mmike> zastava u kragujevcu
<SilverSpace> brod sa gubitcima ?
<Mmike> tas u sarajevu
<Mmike> i imv u mariboru
<Mmike> ili di vec
<Mmike> pa drvna industrija
<Mmike> to znam jer mi je deda tam radio
<Mmike> cuda su radili, izvozili, doma se koristsilo
<SilverSpace> sve te tvornice su stvarale gubitke i propale su prije samostanosti
<SilverSpace> od svih komunistickih zemlja imali smo najmanj izvoz 
<SilverSpace> naravno osim albanije 
<Mmike> pa, bas i ne, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> nismo bas izvozili na zapad, to je istina :)
<Mmike> al' to je vise, jel, politicko pitanje bilo :)
<SilverSpace> kad smo imali mocnu industriju zasto je bila inflacija i nestasica 
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> kad je to bilo, 80tih :)
<Mmike> gle 50te, 60te, 70te
<SilverSpace> trebalo je onda bit izobilje 
<Mmike> pa bilo je izobilje
<Mmike> svi su imali sve
<SilverSpace> je kitu 
<Mmike> ok, svi su imali malo :)
<Mmike> al' se cinilo k'o da imaju sve
<Mmike> kaj ti je, covjece, pa auto si mogo kupit sam tak
<Mmike> svi su furali ficeke
<Mmike> moji starci su R4 kupili zato kaj se proizvodio u sloveniji u IMVu
<SilverSpace> kaj su dosli mojem dedi i svu psenicu uzeli i svu stoku 
<Mmike> pa je bio pun kufer jeftin
<Mmike> pa kad nije htio komunisticki igrat :)
<Mmike> nema privatno, sve je drustveno! :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je amerika titi upumpavala novce 
<SilverSpace> da ne bi rusima proso 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, hrvojem e, kaj kufer, pa moram se registirat na webu za to?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jok
<SilverSpace> da smo bili otvoredni bili bi ko ausrtija italija nasi susje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tito se od rusa okrenuo kad je skuzio da je staljin idijot
<Mmike> tj, kad ga je ovaj htio ubit :)
<hrvojem> Mmike, hm? pa iz playstora samo instaliras
<hrvojem> ne moras nista registrirat
<Mmike> hrvojem, jesam, i onda veli da odem na web.airdroid.com
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> glup sam, da
<Mmike> ovo je - prejebeno
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> kolicina prejebenostsi koja se sad desila, pa to je
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> WO-fakin-A!
<Mmike> em ti, naso sam slika i filmica od sina od pred godinu dana :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od 80-90 je sve propalo jako malo se industrije odrzalo 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i juga je propala :)
<SilverSpace> je i uopce mi nije zao 
<SilverSpace> dosta toga znam jer sam zivioo u malom mjestu i velikom gradu i star je radio od 622 u zg 
<SilverSpace> 62*
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> ja se sjecam da nam nije bas puno tog falilo
<Mmike> doduse, svi smo imali iste pernice u skoli
<Mmike> iste papuce
<Mmike> iste jakne :)
<Mmike> sve isto :)
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu zaliti da nisam imao ko klinac nesto 
<SilverSpace> stari je dva posla radio 
<Mmike> steta kaj airdroid nemre backupirat kontakte
<Mmike> neznam, meni stara radila na telki i onda i sad
<Mmike> i uvijek je dolazila na poso u 10 i odlazila u 2 :)
<SilverSpace> samo znam kak su nas nadgledali 
<SilverSpace> i kad je god trebalo nesto deda nije mogo reci ne 
<SilverSpace> nosili su i vino i pajceke i svasta 
<SilverSpace> zgg je bio nesto drugo 
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> to ti je
<Mmike> komunizam :)
<Mmike> nema privatluka, sta bi ti :)
<Mmike> meni stara pricala da je htjela ic u london ucit engleski jer je studirala engleski
<Mmike> pa je 3 godine cekala da 'dodje na red' :)
<Mmike> nije pasos opce mogla dobit :)
<SilverSpace> i bilo je vazno kumstvo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim, na mintu imam iste mtp pakete k'o i na kubuntuu al' tam ne radi tu radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha, da. To danas vise nije slucaj :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> u kurcu smo danas, ja bi reko, vise nego onda. Doduse, danas smijes (ajmo rec!) rec da je Josipovic peder a Mamic kreten
<Mmike> onda nisi smio rec da je Tito seljak
<SilverSpace> jebemu opet nesto steka 
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> fsck treba napravit tamo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad cu to napravit pa ce malo stat sve 
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3952274053.png
<SilverSpace> jebo opet nest steka 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: daj film sina da se smijemo :) 
<DomaMuffin> i imat sve isto u skoli je super. Great equilizer ! KUTE ! Nema veze jel ti roba poderana, kutu prek nje, isti si ko onaj bogatasev sin 
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> sad ce sve puknut :)
<ivoks> sve :]
<ivoks> a caution od HP-a ne ulijeva povjerenje:
<ivoks> CAUTION: If you are updating from a software version that is susceptible
<ivoks> to the "hang" problem to this software, HP recommends that software updates
<ivoks> and reboots occur when there can be someone onsite to power cycle any switch
<ivoks> that does not recover spontaneously after reload.
<ivoks> These software versions are susceptible: K.15.01.xxxx - K.15.05.xxxx
<ivoks>             K.15.04.0007m - K.15.04.0010m
<ivoks> ne pokriva li ovaj prvi range i ovaj drugi? :)
<ivoks> well, anyway...
<ivoks> fingers crossed
<ivoks> pa pa SilverSpace 
<ivoks> jos uvijek nema switcha... :)
<ivoks> bit ce da je ovaj switch naletio na taj power cycle problem
<ivoks> it's alive!
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> ovaj hp je smijesan
<ivoks> na 23. stranici release notesa:
<ivoks> If the switch is configured with a manager and/or
<ivoks> operator password, a username must be configured in addition to the password. This is a new requirement beginning
<ivoks> with K.15.05 software; when connecting to the switch a user will be prompted for the username. Workaround: Before
<ivoks> updating software, be sure to configure a username, or the switch will not be accessible after updating.
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> a sta sad? sad nis, mogu se jeb...
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-02
<Mmike> ext3
<Mmike> fsck bu malo potrajal :/
<Mmike> (www.ubuntu-hr.org)
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |===                                                     /  5.0%   
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |=============                                           | 22.9%   
<Mmike> sad su prednosti ext3ja evidentne :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |==================                                      - 31.9%   
<Mmike> http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/35414/
<BotaniCar1> Jutro
<BotaniCar1> Ak' trosite openvpn: https://forums.openvpn.net/topic17625.html
<calmpitbull> ola
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |=====================                                   / 38.2%   
<calmpitbull> Mmike: jos malo pa si dobar
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to jos drkas po serveru
<Mmike> dobro da sam pohvalio amis sinoc
<Mmike> jedno 22 puta mi je pula veza jutros
<calmpitbull> hahaahaha
<calmpitbull> kaj si uzel optiku
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> pukla mi veza
<Mmike> i sad ne vidim vise kaj e2fsck pise
<Mmike> nemam pojma kol'ko je do kraja jos
<Mmike> uzas :)
<calmpitbull> ma oko 40%
<Mmike> super, catanjem /dev/ptsa na kojem je bio e2fsck sam ga ubio
<Mmike> nish, ponovo, sa -n, u screenu :)
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |                                                        |  0.1%   
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |=                                                       -  1.9%   
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> katastrofa. chrome sa animiranim gifovima mi raspuse procesor :)
<Mmike> nadajmo se da ce intel bit tisi
<SilverSpace> chaky: koju si ti ono kameru kupio 
<SilverSpace> SJ4000
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |==========                                              / 18.2%   
<vileni_> Mmike: slozi skriptu da cat-a progress bar u kanal svaki put kad promijeni :)
<Mmike> 'kad se promijeni\
<Mmike> challenge :)
<vileni_> ili syslog pipeat tu, da svi kolektivno pratimo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je sad vpenis servera :)
<Mmike> neznam kak bi to izmjerio :)
<Mmike> al' malen, rekao bih
<Mmike> s obzirom da je moj desktop doma jaci masu :)
<Mmike> pih, neznam di mi skripta :0
<Hrki> koja je bolja zastita ssl tunnel + dns da ti ide preko socksa ili vpn ?
<BotaniCar1> SYSLOG PAJPAT U IRC !!!
<BotaniCar1> hrki, kombinacija, prvo VPN, pa ssl :) 
<jelly-home> zastita od koga/cega?
<BotaniCar1> Nezeljene trudnoce, kaj drugo moze koristiti VPN :) 
<ivoks> nes ti problema
<Hrki> zastita generalno
<Hrki> di je moguci zajeb izmedju mog kompa ----------- ssl tunella
<Hrki> i izmedju mog kompa i vpn-a
<Hrki> gledamo samo promet prema webu
<jelly-home> ovisi sto zelis postici
<jelly-home> dal zelis da tvoj ISP ne vidi sto browsas, dal zelis da nitko ne vidi sto browsas, dal zelis biti siguran od malwarea na stranicama koje browsas...
<jelly-home> vpn stiti samo od prvog
<Hrki> ajmo recimo da moj ip ne vidi kaj browsam ?
<Hrki> isp
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |================                                        - 28.3%   
<jelly-home> Hrki: ssl tunel ili vpn prema drugoj tocki van kontrole tvog ISP-ja su ekvivalentni manje-vise
<Hrki> a di je onda caka ;)
<jelly-home> u detaljima
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: aj priznaj da ti ne treba za zastitu nego hoces probiti VPN tunel kroz kompanijski firewall koji ne pusta GRE / ESP pakete, nego samo http/s :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: haha, ma firmu sam odavno rijesio :)
<Hrki> dobri stari ssl tunnel ;)
<Hrki> ali cisto radi preventive, ali znam da su previse noob da prate pakete
<BotaniCar1> Tak svi briju dok ne dobiju opomenu pred otkaz :)
<Hrki> neki dan jedan komp je imao virus i stavili na ip adresu u bazu spamera
<Hrki> znaci cijela firma nije mogla slati mail
<jelly-home> zasto firma ne koristi SMTP AUTH za slanje maila?
<Hrki> jer su njubovi, naravno ja to nisam koristio i meni je jedino mail radio ;)
<Hrki> pa sam dobio bodove, lol dok sam ostalima podesio
<Hrki> ali jelly ako mi je ulazan mail preko imapa onda steka
<Hrki> mora biti preko pop-a
<Hrki> jer svaka budala slaze mrezu :)
<Hrki> tko god zeli moze
<jelly-home> ne kuzim kakve to ima veze, al ajd
<Hrki> daj mi reci kako bi se moglo otkriti koje racunalo zarazeno?
<Hrki> jel imaju ruteri logove ?
<Hrki> ili ako se mogu nekako spojiti sa whireharkom pa da sniffam
<jelly-home> ak ista vrijede imaju
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: a istina :) ma ja niti ne surfam, neda mi se na poslu
<Hrki> tu i tamo nestko skicnem, ali mi brze prodje vreme kada delam
<jelly-home> a dal su podeseni da logiraju svaki connection, i dal imate dovoljno diska na syslog serveru je drugo pitanje
<Hrki> a istina, isp mi je rekao da je to jako tesko za pronac
<Hrki> mada mu ja ne vjerujem, farba nas :)
<jelly-home> ISP to u nacelu ne smije logirati
<Hrki> jelly-home: kako si znao da mora mail koristiti SMTP AUTH i da nece biti blokiran izlazni mail ?
<Hrki> ja sam to koristio samo zato jer je bolji nego jebeni plain ;)
<jelly-home> Hrki: um... zato sto to tome sluzi?
<jelly-home> $firma ce uskoro zabraniti svim korisnicima slanje bez autentikacije, to je teski legacy vec 10 godina 
<Hrki> zanimljivo ;)
<jelly-home> http://www.maawg.org/port25/MAAWG_Port25rec0511.pdf
<Hrki> sad me bas zanima kada nas opet blokiraji dali ce ostalima raditi mail :)
<jelly-home> ak se koristi submission port kod ISP-ja i smtp auth, trebalo bi raditi (dok sam ISP ne zavrsi na blacklisti)
<Hrki> a tko je tocno to nas blokiro, nas isp? jer ne rade odlazni mailovi
<Hrki> on je provjerio da je nas ip blokiran i nije pustio dalje?
<jelly-home> tko zna kakva je procedura kod vaseg ISP-ja, neki put je to automatski, neki put rucno
<jelly-home> "ne rade odlazni mailovi" nije dovoljno precizno za nagadjati.  Moras vidjeti tocno koji je outgoing smtp server podesen, koji port, jel smtp auth ili ne, jel radi uopce telnet na taj port, ako radi, koja se greska javi kod slanja...
<Hrki> islo je do sada preko porta 25
<Hrki> javljalo je gresku da smo u spamhaus bazi spammera
<Hrki> preko porta 587 sve radi ;)
<Hrki> naravno + tls
<jelly-home> to moze znaciti da ste cijelo vrijeme koristili krivi servis za slanje
<Hrki> koriste ga i dalje 
<Hrki> ja sam si sam podesavo mail, fala bogu pa mi je kak spada, ali ovi ostali svi idu preko 25
<jelly-home> pa valjda provider ima upute
<jelly-home> ako podesis po uputama i dalje ne radi, prijavis kvar
<Hrki> pa da mi provider to kaze bi mu reko nek se modernizira
<Hrki> kakav crni port 25
<jelly-home> onda ih pitas da li znaju za MAAWG preporuke iz 2005.
<Hrki> pitam ih, nemaju oni pojima :)
<Hrki> ili se brave blesavi
<Hrki> to ti je mali, lokalni provider
<ivoks> jebem im hotmail
<ivoks> i sve
<Hrki> microsoft fuj
<Hrki> samo nesto mijenjaju
<Hrki> sad je live, pa je ovaj pa je onaj
<Hrki> i onda pocnu jos za kraj drkat po skypu
<Hrki> jel vi vjerujete u teorije zavjere i chemtrailove?
<Ph0> wtf ?
<Mmike> taman ocu rec kak je dete super i sve, i lik se ubaci u lokvu vode danas sav sretan!
<Mmike> jeboga tata koji ga je ucio to
<SilverSpace> Host 'ubuntuhr', running Linux 3.13.0-40-generic - Cpu0: Intel 2500 MHz Cpu1: Intel 2000 MHz Cpu2: Intel 2000 MHz Cpu3: Intel 2000 MHz; Up: 1d+18:01; Users: 6; Load: 1.52; Free: [Mem: 2303/6059 Mio] [Swap: 1855/1906 Mio] [/: 6055/26795 Mio] [/srv: 952366/2735777 Mio]; Vpenis: 586.5 cm;
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ha ^^
<Mmike> eto :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga treba se sjetiti da sam i ja na tom serveru :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: chemtrailovi su ono kad te idu otrovati metodom koja ce otrovati i "njih" jer ne mozes kontrolirati di ce govno koje ispustis na 8000m pasti ? :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Y47PhY1PY
<datase`> YouTube: Vettel’s debut in Fiorano - 0:03:08 - 122,365 views - 1114 likes / 30 dislikes
<obrut> ma kakvi chemtrailovi, haarpom sad sve upravljaju
<Ph0> i illuminati
<SilverSpace> obrut: o da 
<SilverSpace> mene tcom repetitor zraci 
<SilverSpace> treba ga srusit 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se HAARP-a tice, imam negdje doma pleh-kape, to me zena sjetila kad si je farbala kosu pa si je napravila jednu :) Ne, ne mozete vidjeti :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to obavezno nosim po kuci :)
<Mmike> /dev/md2: |==============================                          - 53.9%   
<Mmike> Hrki, koje teorije zavjere?
 * Mmike ne vjeruje u chemtrailove, al' vjeruje u watertrailove
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/2.jpg
 * SilverSpace ne vjeruje u zavjere ali vjeruje u sabor 
<Mmike> http://thumb1.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/378145/378145,1271098383,8/stock-photo-abrupt-distant-sea-shore-and-blue-water-with-water-trails-from-the-ship-50786740.jpg
<Mmike> ^^ watertrails
<Mmike> ovo je slikano s plovila koje ispusta watertrailse
<BotaniCar> Ono kad RFC sadrzi vise referenci nego same materije kojom se bavi . 
<Mmike> rba rba rba rba /
<BotaniCar> RBA RBA , najljepsu pjesmu pjevaaam ti jaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> gdje nam je yaz...
<BotaniCar> Radi zemska :) 
<SilverSpace> vidjela da nema koristi od nas :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: da to :D
<Hrki> trazim argument da mi frend zacepi
<Hrki> nemogu mu objasniti da je glup :) i da ga peru ta sranja
<Hrki> sad su navodno i titanita potopili ovi illuminati ;)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kaj ne bi trebalo biti obrnuto ? Ako tip ima tvrdnju, teret dokazivanja je na njemu ( samo situaciono je obrnuto). Dok ju ne dokaze - serka.
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/lcBnBem.jpg # ono kad se nemresh prisiliti da nesto zavrsis :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: cita blogove ;)
<BotaniCar> blogovi znaju biti fino strukturirani/referencirani, ove self-confirming svak' pametan izbjegava :) A, ako nije pametan, kaj ce ti takav frend :) 
 * BotaniCar grub
<SilverSpace> Hrki: jel cita i onog naseg 
<Hrki> ma ima modernu bolest, imas ljude koji brije na zavjere
<Hrki> to je sada in
<SilverSpace> nemrem se sad sjetit kak se zove 
<Hrki> zavjere, teorije i pizdarije ;)
<SilverSpace> umirao sam od smjeha 
<Hrki> a BotaniCar onu sliku koju si stavio je stanje u firmi gdje radim :)
<Hrki> tocno to
<Hrki> svaki dan se mijenja plan ;)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: dva covjeka na istom mjestu ista sitacija i napisali totalno drugacije price 
<SilverSpace> pa sad ti vjeruj 
<Mmike> vileni_, jesl' tu?
<vileni_> tu sma
<Hrki> ja ti se drzim izreke da dok ne probam lava za mene je svinja kralj zivotinje
<SilverSpace> sabor se prenosi u formatuu 4:3
<Hrki> to jos nisu ukinuli?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: to je zakonska obaveza 
<SilverSpace> i hr nije izuzetak
<Hrki> i kaj vele pametno danas?
<SilverSpace> nis rasprava o proracunu 
<obrut> sto je zakonska obveza, emitirat sabor ili emitirat u 4:3 ? :)
<Hrki> ali pazi koja glupost, znaci sada oni trkelje
<SilverSpace> sve po starom 
<Hrki> normalni ljudi radi, i sad opet to gledaju besposlicari i penzici koji ce glasati
<Hrki> kako sad recimo normalan covjek moze odluciti za koga glasati?
<SilverSpace> prihvacaju samo amadmane vladajucih 
<Hrki> da si snimi?
<SilverSpace> obrut: sabor :P
<SilverSpace> Hrki: uvijek glasas u svojem interesu 
<Mmike> ne volim ove sastanke di ja malo pricam
<Mmike> i onda radim nesh drugo obicno uz to sto slusam
<Mmike> i onda recimo kopam nos
<Mmike> jako
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<vileni_> video conferencing gdje ti kopas nos? :)
<vileni_> ili uzivo :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ste tak drveni, ima li prirodniji nacin da ocistis disni kanal od kopanja nosa ? :) kaj mora imati gadget za to  ? :) 
<jelly> "jako"
<vileni_> nisam ja rekao nista protiv, samo me zanima kako to izgleda :)
<jelly> neke stvari je bolje ne znati
<Mmike> ma preko hangoutsa
<Mmike> pred jedno 2-3 tjedna, imamo sastanak, al' pola ih je na sprintoviam bilo, pola na sastancima, pola na hitnim pizdarijama
<Mmike> i solo kineskinja i ja
<Mmike> i veli onda da mora nesto, reko nema beda
<Mmike> i sad cekam ju, i zaboravim se, i odem si kavu slozit i tak
<Mmike> a u boksericama samo
<Mmike> i nist, sjednem se, pricamo, zavrsiom, sve 5
<Mmike> i sutradan tek veli ona 'btw, nice shorts'
<Mmike> e, jebiga, reko :)
<vileni_> haha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a za to ti je shef neki dan rekao da si u TMI modu pred kolegama :) 
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> sef/
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> kaj je TMI?
<Mmike> TRGAJ MI IKONE? :)
<Mmike> TREJDAJ MU IGUANU!
<Mmike> Tipka Mi Ide!
<Mmike> Traperice moram imat!
<BotaniCar> Too much info :)
 * BotaniCar pustio sitnu suzu na "trgaj mi ikone" :) 
<jelly> trganci milanjeze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nekim (jednim!) ljudima se ne svidja bas kad velim 'loo time, brb' :)
<Mmike> u biti ljude boli kufer dal' si za kompom ili ne dok god napravis kaj treba i dok god im se javis u razumnom vremenu nazad
<Mmike> a ja navikao iz prosle firme vikat svaki put kad se maknem od tastature na vise od 3 minute
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQV2Nh9jKY
<datase`> YouTube: Miro - Paradise (Red Jerry's Longdubbyvocal Mix) - 0:10:56 - 5,510 views - 63 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ISIL vjerojatno posjeduje "prljavu" nuklearnu bombu
<SilverSpace> bas fino 
<SilverSpace> bacit ce je vjerovatno na neke jadnike 
<jelly> prljave bombe se koriste za sijanje straha, nema koristi bacati na jadnike nego treba u neki gusto naseljeni grad
<SilverSpace> zato i kazem 
<jelly> još ako je financijsko srediste tipa NYC, London
<SilverSpace> na jadnike
<SilverSpace> nadam se da se to nece nikada dogoditi 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam 100% suglasan s tvojim stavom da je to game-changer i da se pred kolegama ne treba folirati, jebate, odrasli smo ljudi, da nemres rec' da ides pisat' :) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVFNH6lYNKE
<datase`> YouTube: PropellerHeads - Bang On! - 0:05:46 - 30,263 views - 88 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> i, eto
<Mmike> fsck zavrsio :)
<Mmike> back to normal operationalization
<Mmike> hrvojem, si tu?
<hrvojem> Mmike, yup
<BotaniCar> Dobija tko od vas spam s mailer@hostinger.com ? 
<jelly> nein
<jelly> koji je envelope from?
<BotaniCar> Spam u kontekstu da sam dobio reklamu koju nisam trazio, nije nish fejkano
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/361008/Pedijatar-ocitao-bukvicu-protivnicima-cijepljenja.html
<ivoks> RBA bas voli dizati tlak klijentima
<Mmike> jebemti sve, pol dana bez interneta!
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam ih i zvao danas :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, ides v londona skoro?
<hrvojem> Mmike, ne, zasto?
<jelly> Mmike: nemas stick?
<hrvojem> Mmike, mislis na packaging sprint?
<Mmike> hrvojem, yup
<ivoks> i ja
<Mmike> jelly, nop
<ivoks> da kaj mi karticu odbijaju
<Mmike> hrvojem, njeh, nado sam se da cemo se bar tamo vidjet ak nemremo u .hr :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<ivoks> veli 'da, uplatili ste X kuna na nju i raspolozivo vam je X+nes sitno'
<hrvojem> Mmike, ti ides?
<ivoks> 'ali trenutno mozete koristiti small_factor_of(X)'
<Mmike> ivoks, ma cijelo jutro im nije idirekt radio, zovem u pol 11, reko, alo, ne radi, veli zena, prvi glas
<ivoks> nabijem ih
<hrvojem> Mmike, ide kolega koji radi na tome zadnjih godinu dana
<jelly> banke su gamad, gori od ISP-jeva
<ivoks> reko zasto ja to ne mogu vidjeti na idirektu?
<ivoks> veli ona da mogu
<ivoks> reko ne mogu
<ivoks> mozete
<ivoks> ne mogu
<Mmike> hrvojem, ne znam, reklo mi da bi trebao, al' nema mi sefa pa nema tko odobrit, pa cemo sad vidjet :)
<ivoks> zato kaj ako se s tokenom ulazi onda neke stvari nisu dostupne
<ivoks> 'aha, da, onda ne mozete'
<ivoks> mamu im
<jelly> ivoks: a kak bi trebao uci onda?
<ivoks> s usb keyem
<jelly> koji je bolji po cemu?
<ivoks> jelly: zakaj to mene pitas? pitaj jaizzu
<ivoks> to je njeno
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> 2factor one way or the other
<hrvojem> Mmike, pa to je sad nekako 10ak dana
<Mmike> slijedeci tjedan
<Mmike> nije od fine potpisan token
<Mmike> i onda to zakonski nije ista stvar
<Mmike> pa valjda zato rba neda neke stvari
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45423/slazete-se-
<Mmike> iako ja ne vidim razliku
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> nije tako
<ivoks> jer u erste sve radi i sa tokenom
<ivoks> a u zabi usb stick radi na linuxu
<ivoks> samo u rba seru kvake
<ivoks> kak su od najbolje banke postali najgore u samo dvije-tri godine, cudo...
<jelly> predji na erste
<ivoks> budem
<ivoks> samo to ce potrajati
<jelly> ah, firma :-|
<ivoks> jer ce proci nesto vremena dok ne steknem sve privilegije kao i u rba
<Mmike> erste?
<Mmike> zena mi to ima
<Mmike> imaju karticu koja 50% puta - ne radi :)
<ivoks> ba
<ivoks> ha ha ha
<ivoks> forkali docker
<ivoks> za kaj?
<jelly> za djabe
<Mmike> ivoks, al' docker je konceptualno fakat super stvar :0
<Mmike> samo kaj je jos, malo... u povojima :)
<ivoks> pa ima svoju svrhu
<ivoks> samo velim, ne moze se usporedjivati sa lxcom
<Mmike> ama, to je lxc :)
<ivoks> po cemu?
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> rekao sam ti vec Mmike 
<Mmike> sam da tu nesh zavrsim, pa ti pokazem
<ivoks> i pazi da tu idiotariju ne izvalis na nekom canonical kanalu
<ivoks> jer docker vise uopce ne koristi nista od lxca
<ivoks> bas nis
<ivoks> imaju svoj library sad
<Mmike> kakvu glupost?
<Mmike> kak ne koristi
<Mmike> kad pokrenes docker
<Mmike> ispod imas lxc
<Mmike> pokreni docker
<Mmike> i napravi: lxc-ls --fancy
<ivoks> ponovno
<ivoks> imas ispod i kernel, pa neces reci da je kernel
<ivoks> lxc daje OS
<ivoks> docker daje app
<Mmike> da, docker koristi lxc da bi napravio to kaj radi
<Mmike> docker <<< lxc
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> "With the release of version 0.9 Docker.io have dropped LXC as the default execution environment, replacing it with their own libcontainer."
<Mmike> sad sam se sjetio da smo pricali vec o tome :)
<Mmike> znaci, da, prije je docker koristio lxc
<Mmike> sad vise ne koristi
<Mmike> docker je samo wrapper oko lxca, nish vise
<ivoks> 18:01 < ivoks> imaju svoj library sad
<ivoks> i opet on o wrapperu
<ivoks> a sad je pejstao kako ne koristi lxc vise
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zaboravio  da sam citao to neki dan
<ivoks> onda nije wrapper, jel
<Mmike> velim, pred par mjeseci je docker bio wrapper oko lxca
<Mmike> sad je wrapper oko libcontainera
<Mmike> i dalje mosh koristit lxc ako hoces
<Mmike> mosh i kvm, mosh i openvz, mosh kaj oces
<Mmike> ljudima kojima se neda drkat s time kak da insttaliraju os u container pa onda svoju aplikaciju pa onda kajjaznamkaj - uzmu fino docker
<Mmike> i briju da su neznam kaj
<Mmike> (k'o da je neznam kak tesko rec: lxc-create -t download -n mojkontejner)
<Mmike> fork dockera bi se mogo zvat - stevedore :)
<jelly> dumbledore?
<Mmike> doduse, opce mi nije jasno kaj taj libcontainer radi
<Mmike> isto kaj i lxc
<Mmike> samo - drugacije?
<Mmike> ivoks, eto: https://docs.docker.com/faq/
<Mmike> tu ti sve pise
<Mmike> (valjda nisu jos apdejtali stranicu, pa samo lxc spominju)
<Mmike> on top of that - virtualbox radi petputbolje s windozama nego kvm
<Mmike> jedina mana virtuabloxu je kaj nemre nested virtualizaciju radit
<Mmike> i kaj je oracletov :)
<jelly-home> i nije free
<hrvojem> jelly, nije free? 
<hrvojem> mislim da je cak GPLv2
<jelly-home> hrvojem: one zanimljive stvari su sve zatvorene -- usb support, guest extensions
<hrvojem> ah
<jelly-home> ono sto je free je bezveze
<Mmike> da, usb support u kvmu je ocajan
<hrvojem> ovisi sta ti treba :/
<Mmike> moras se napatit s tim
<jelly-home> al opet, kome to treba
<Mmike> meni, kad mami slazem sliptreamane windowse :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne treba ti usb, stavis .iso u "cdrom" i vozi
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh, kad bi to islo sam tak...
<Mmike> znate kak apt pokazuje kol'ko posto je skinuo, kojom brzinom skida, i to sve
<Mmike> medjutoa novi apt vise ne reagira na resize terminala
<Mmike> ili konsole nesh ujebe
<jelly-home> pozivas "apt" ili "apt-get"?
<jelly-home> trebao bi radit ak nemas jos screen u konsole
<Mmike> jelly-home, apt-get
<Mmike> zaboravim da postoji i apt
<jelly-home> [18:58] ~ => apt moo
<Mmike> super je sto apt pokaze kol'ko jos paketa mora instalirat :)
<Mmike> i to radi ok
<Mmike> al' ovo kad pokazuje za skidanje, to ne radi ok
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/apt.png
<jelly-home> oho, novi firefox
<Mmike> :D
 * jelly-home klikće [Restart to update]
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije mi bas jasno zasto je taj zadnji red druge boje
<Mmike> jelly-home, to apt tak napravi. apt-get ne
<jelly-home> hm
<Mmike> jelly-home, al' je i u aptu i u apt-getu onaj postotak na ne-kraju :)
<Mmike> tj, nije na kraju, uz rub ekrana
<Mmike> idem probat s xtermom
<Mmike> kaj veliko da instaliram?
<jelly-home> 100% [86 Packages rred 35.5 MB]                                                                                                      3060 PB/s 0s
<jelly-home> ko ima taki internet!!
<Mmike> xgenexuiz is already the newest version.
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> jelly-home, LOL :D
<Mmike> da, u xtermu ista stvar
<jelly-home> meni u urxvt radi ok (al ovdje vrtim đesi)
<Mmike> daklem, nakon malo citanja i gubljenja vremena (dok se cluster deploya, jel) (lol, nekad je bilo: dok se indexi ne rekreiraju, jel), libcontainer i lxc je isti kurac samo sto lxc jos providea i userspace jutilitije a libcontainer je pisan u gou :)
<Mmike> al' oboje drkaju po kernel nejmspejsovima, cgrupsima i inim pizdarijama
<Mmike> daklem, ivoks , i dalje je to samo wrapper
<Mmike> (docker, jel)
<jelly-home> mislis, i jedan i drugi su wrapper za kernel fičure
<DomaMuffin> ako je pisano u gou, onda je super
<Mmike> i to
 * jelly-home nekonzistentan sa kvačicama
<Mmike> a i to :D
 * Mmike uci go :)
<jelly-home> goa ftw.
<Mmike> naporno je ucit novi jezik u poznim godinama, iako zanimljivo full :)
<DomaMuffin> aj ti planiras sutra odapet ? kakve pozne godine, jos nemas praunucad
<jelly-home> poznim godinama, nema ni 40
<DomaMuffin> nije daleko :) 
<DomaMuffin> blize nego 30im 
<jelly-home> kad kupi Porsche onda znas da ga svrbi
<Mmike> porsche se ne kupuje
<Mmike> porsche se iznajmljuje
<Mmike> idem prat dete
<DomaMuffin> ili dobije, da
<jelly-home> ^^
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ili kao Zeljkin suprug pocnes testirati ferarije , kao, necu ga kupit' :) 
<DomaMuffin> nda, nema te na FB,  vjerojatno nisi videl sliku :) 
<Mmike> tko je Zeljka?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cek da opet krenes u prvi razred to je muka to ceka i DomaMuffin 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Besednikova :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, joj ,jedva cekam
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj!? :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, daj URL fotke :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: neki dan joj osvanulo na zidu da muz gleda nove igracke, na slici on u bijelom ferariju :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nemam url, nemam sliku, nemam ni gui :) Mogu kak iz terminala na FB ? :) 
<Mmike> right-click, copy image url, paste
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> kaj ircas s pisace masine? :)
<DomaMuffin> zakua sam, znam :) 
<DomaMuffin> strgal sam grafiku pa krpam :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jebem ti nvidia drivere i ion graficke i *buntu
<jelly-home> to je i kolega danas psovao
<DomaMuffin> ne znam zakaj si nisam debian instalirao 
<DomaMuffin> i centos bi bolje radio nego ovaj drek
<jelly-home> trebalo mu 45+ minuta da se vrati u Xe
<DomaMuffin> ja sam se shebo pa sam upalio irc, to uspori reparaciju za 75% jer zaboravim popravljat' :) 
<jelly-home> tak je meni trebao pol sata da se ulogiram na server i pokrenem backup
<jelly-home> a kad ono neko je vec napravio backup i to 09/11/2014.
<jelly-home> 9/11
<jelly-home> nit se ja sjecam, nit kolega koji mi je rekao da to treba backupirat
<jelly-home> a samo nas dva imamo pristup
<DomaMuffin> lol
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/988883_10203742714703025_1483151498701061665_n.jpg?oh=40ee3088c673ea9727841465b74cf777&oe=5500BC38
<Mmike> potjerala me mama iz kupaone :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kul ;)
<Mmike> iako neznam kaj bi s tim autom
<Mmike> ono malo cesta koje su guba za vozit takvo auto su pune rupa :/
<DomaMuffin> a kaj bi, isto k'o s 50kilofunti vrijednim rucnim satom ili 45cm pimpekom .. 
<Mmike> da, ne znam
<Mmike> s obzirom na svojih 11 cm, neznam se kurcit
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: namotas ga negdje (oko stupa)
<DomaMuffin> Nego, koji od dva problema na slici je veci : https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10676121_10205480873884035_9061724792849855642_n.jpg?oh=03040a42cf1746a984b348debfb314f4&oe=551AF1E8 ?
<SilverSpace> 0K ........ ........ ........ ........ ........ ........  8%  122K 4m19s
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: koji idiot stavlja server na vrh ormara
<jelly-home> ili je to neki MSI
<jelly-home> s obzirom na mrlje od vode na stropnim plocama, reko bi da je to u Markoji, amirite
<DomaMuffin> HP, da 
<DomaMuffin> ne znam di je , ali jesi skuzio koliko ima failed diskova ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Ne, nema dva spera :) 
<jelly-home> ne, skuzio sam samo dva
<jelly-home> ovaj dole mi je izbjegao
<DomaMuffin> Hehe, veli lik, na moju zajebanciju "jeld' da imas backup" : "Murphy je propisno odradio posao, backup server se ne javlja" :) 
<jelly-home> ovi novij 2.5" diskovi su super, sad ti u tih 2U stane 24 diska
 * DomaMuffin misli da sveskup nema po datacentrima 24 diska :) #smallshop_tragedies :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: di u markoje imaju mrlje po plafonu ? Brijem da su usminkali sale, bar ovo di ja odem jednom godisnje 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45433/gdje-ti-je-sad-kruna-kralju-
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: barem u prvoj sali
<jelly-home> mozda su zamijenili ploce, nisam zagledao 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac8o3yRoFIo
<datase`> YouTube: Onboard lap with Vettel in Fiorano - 0:04:53 - 301 views - 427 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> cudno mi ga vidjet u ferrariu
<SilverSpace> Hamilton osvojio titulu, a Vettel u centru pažnje :)
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChOifUJZMc
<datase`> YouTube: Kraftwerk- Autobahn - 0:09:38 - 1,730,623 views - 3938 likes / 161 dislikes
<SilverSpace> TIHA OPASNOST: Bežični internet, mreža signala i ruteri mogu biti smrtonosni!
<jelly-home> no wai
<SilverSpace> susjedov router je najopasniji 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> isto ko i svi drugi mikrovalovi, izbjegni ako mozes, zenu i djecu ne izlazhi dugorocno
<SilverSpace> njega treba ugasit
<SilverSpace> i struja u zidovimaje opasna 
<jelly-home> nije
<SilverSpace> tv signal
<jelly-home> osim ak guras prste 
<SilverSpace> i pisanje uz vjetar
<jelly-home> isto, puno manja snaga prodje kroz tebe, i puno manje se zaustavi
<SilverSpace> obljepit cu zidove alu folijom
<jelly-home> moras je uzemljit
<jelly-home> doduse to vise sluzi za niske frekve nego za visoke
<Mmike> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141201150910-50578967-skipping-sleep-is-career-suicide
<Mmike> bas je rado fino to napisao :)
<Mmike> 'pobijedit ce bolji. Samo neznam koji je to' :D
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hm 
<jelly-home> decreased testosterone??  LN
<SilverSpace> faradejev kavez
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je to jebeno kaj sa mikrovalovima koji su unutar 
<SilverSpace> beanis izvana a unutar te przi
<jelly-home> ili razvuces kabel i vozis na kabel
<Mmike> ono kad si obrises logove od deploymenta
<Mmike> a backlog ima odrezane stvari jer je less to pljuvao
<Mmike> http://www.softether.org/ <- jel' netko probao?
<nixhr> mmike
<Mmike> nixhr!
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ljudstvo
<Mmike> odite na www.ubuntu-hr.org, zadnja obavjest, jel' mozete ostaviti komentar?
<jelly-home> 3878k linija
<jelly-home> 378k *
<jelly-home> za jedan vpn?
<nixhr> mmike da :)
<Mmike> nixhr, thnx
<Mmike> jelly-home, a nije to SAMO vpn! To je priprema za systemd inclusion!
<Mmike> cujem da ce taj systemd imat sve u sebi skoro :) i tetris, i doom, i porn.com, sve, sve :)
<jelly-home> i boot loader!
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ak bas mora
<Mmike> nixhr, obriso sam ti komentar :)
<jelly-home> Da
<jelly-home> CENZURA
<nixhr> tako to ide znaci
<nixhr> jelly-home: uzeo si mi rijec iz prsta :D
<jelly-home> sad znamo kakvi ste vi... buntori
<jelly-home> kladim se da ce me sad netko usutkat
<SilverSpace>  /kick jelly-home 
<Mmike> ma lik se buni na forumu da nemre komentare ostavit
<Mmike> i buni se da repozitoriji ne rade
<Mmike> pa reko...
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1197 +q jelly-home!*@* - jelly-home!~me@pdpc/supporter/active/jelly]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1197 +q jelly-home!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-12-05 20:06:28 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1197 -q jelly-home!*@* - jelly-home!~me@pdpc/supporter/active/jelly, 26s]
<jelly-home> eto, jesam rekao
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> windowsi od kolege: [21:09:06] kolega: A pointer device reported a bad angular logical range. [21:09:14] kolega: reboot
<Mmike> The Lol!
<Hrki> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141201150910-50578967-skipping-sleep-is-career-suicide
<Mmike> ye ye
<Mmike> ne samo career
<Mmike> al' kaj da se radi
<Mmike> rokovi su tu
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> iyo
<calmpitbull> morgen
<vileni_> jutar
<Mmike> Ruuut rukam botorosh!
<BotaniCar> Apar tumbor balator! 
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Mmikica, kad te tak citam, dodje mi da donesem 12pack i podivanimo malo :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tapara toborom takahet dataram!
<Mmike> jos idem veceras po nove tenisice
<Mmike> ak me razmes :)
<Mmike> e, dete mi sedi u krilu
<Mmike> krilu
<Mmike> i pricam s kolegom nesh
<Mmike> i skuzim da je luka opasno tih
<Mmike> pogledam kaj radi, a majstor naso marker i izsaro cijeli sto :D
<BotaniCar> lol Mmike, daj puslek Luki , tak treba, iskoristiti nepaznju :) Jel ti shara zidove ':) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4cGqu2_GQQ # lol, System of a down i Elton John
<datase> YouTube: Crocodile Chop - 0:03:55 - 1,073,919 views - 18833 likes / 279 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.nasa.gov/content/nasas-journey-to-mars/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne jos :)
<Mmike> ivoks, e, erste - jesu oni isto skuplji od rba, si gledo to?
<Mmike> jer ovo fakat prestaje imat smisla :/
<Mmike> dodje mi da fakat otvorim firmu u engleskoj
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam jesu li skuplji
<Mmike> sad sam pokupio 1001 papir
<Mmike> budem to proucio kasnije malo
<ivoks> papire za sto?
<Mmike> za otvorit racun u erste
<Mmike> ima ih hrpa :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu i ja to napraviti danas
<Mmike> ne sjecam se da sam u rba morao toliko toga popunjavat
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> i stambilje
<ivoks> i nikad vise necu mijenjati adresu obrta/firme
<ivoks> to u ovoj drzavi znaci 'AHA!!!! PEDERU!!! hoces nam maznuti novce!!!!'
<ivoks> moram obilaziti 101 instituciju i svima lizati dupe
<ivoks> pitam se za koji k imamo sve te registre kada ih nitko ne koristi
<Mmike> sad mi zena kaze
<Mmike> 'trebate izvod iz trgovackog suda i sa statistickog kurca, ne stsariji od 6 mjeseci'
<Mmike> reko, pa ima na internetu to
<Mmike> veli ona, da, to ne smijemo koristiti
<Mmike> reko, zasto?
<Mmike> veli ona, pa eto, neznam, al' ne smijemo
<Mmike> reko, al' suludo je
<Mmike> veli ona, znam
<ivoks> da, ne smiju
<ivoks> to su 'nesluzbeni izvodi'
<ivoks> sluzbeni izgledaju isto tako, samo imaju i 20kn biljega
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja bih i 500 kuna godisnje placao pretplatu za idijote koji koriste internet
<Mmike> sam da ne moram hodat po te kurceve papire
<ivoks> pa da, ali oni to ne razumiju
<ivoks> jer onda mozes izvaditi stotinu potvrda, a oni nece dobiti 2000kn
<Mmike> "Ministar Maras: U 3 godine napravilo se dosta. Uredili smo javne financije, postavili temelje za izlazak iz recesije. "
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> ja mogu puno bolje srat
<Mmike> ono, srao bi tak da fakat ljudi nebi kuzili da serem
<ivoks> maras :D
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> maras, vrdoljak
<ivoks> i kak se zove onaj... grcic!
<ivoks> GRCIC!
<ivoks> pa jebote, koliki IQ milanovic ima da grcica stavi kao ministra
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Mmike> milanovic nema IQ
<Mmike> milanovic je hadezeovski petokolonas
<Mmike> postavljen tamo da ujebe sve
<ivoks> hahaha
<Mmike> i da ovi onda mogu doc nazad, krast opet
<Mmike> ili sta vec ce sad bit napeto
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/644x322/Dec2014/61020640.jpg
<ivoks> zasto su svi goli?
<obrut> mozda im je vruce ?
<SilverSpace> opet zavjera :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da milanovic sam sebi podmece nogu da bi drugi mogli krast ?? :)
<SilverSpace> gledam neki dokumentarac o francuskim sirevima i nis ne kuzim svi neki smrdljivi pljesnivi 
<ivoks> to je plemenita plijesni
<ivoks> plijesan je inace antibiotik i dobro je za tebe
<SilverSpace> frendica mi u francuskoj i uvijek donese tih sireva hrpu meni je to sve gadno i neukusno 
<obrut> meni su zakon
<ivoks> stvar navike
<obrut> super mi je kad god se vraca iz francuske sa skijanja... uvijek auti i busevi smrdu po sirevima :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ma sigurno ih ima odlicnih ali ovo kaj gledam sve pljesan 
<SilverSpace> kazu da u parizu imaji 11000 ducana i to samo sa sirom 
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu 
<SilverSpace> danas je kratko 
<ivoks> obrut: kad si zadnji put bio u FR?
<ivoks> ja nisam vec par godina
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Pesca_con_muffa.jpg/1280px-Pesca_con_muffa.jpg
<obrut> ivoks: pa sad... bio sam ovo ljeto :) al na bordanju nisam vec par godina
<obrut> ivoks: nesto dogovaramo da u prvom mjesecu odemo u okolicu Briancona, penjat slapove, a usput dan-dva i bordat/skijat
<obrut> tamo je blizu i les2alpes i alpe d'huez
<BotaniCar> U prvoj polovici 2015. godine, slijedeća verzija Lynca postat će Skype u poslovanju. #heh
<obrut> malo me nervira taj lync
<BotaniCar> Mi smo to odjebali nakon vrlo kratkog testiranja 
<BotaniCar> Al, skajpeta se ne mozemo rijesiti nikak' :D
<obrut> mene nervira kad ekipa koristi skype za poslovne stvari, pogotovo kad preko njega salju passworde, ip adrese i takve djidje :P
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: Lync je još super. Try Cisco Jabber :P
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: mene nerivra što je MS kupio Skype. Od tada je sve otišlo u krasni. Otpilike kao kad su kupili hotmail. Jer hotmail je do ulaska M$-a bio na BSDu :)
<obrut> lg g3 ili htc one (m8) ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nemam ja paru za CISCO*
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisi bio u FR pred cca 2 tjedna? :)
 * Mmike obozava smrdljive sireve
<Mmike> sto smrdljiviji to bolji
<Mmike> oni sto po 5dnevnim carapama smrde su najbolji
<Mmike> ovcji!
<BotaniCar> nego, jel koristi itko ( ovo je loooong shot ) cecidov hermes2 ili neki drugi AS2 gateway ?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: i bolje da nemaš. jer jer to veće sranje od Lynca
<BotaniCar> odnosno, formalno je to ebXML messaging gateway
<Mmike> obrut, :) zvali mene da im neke mysqlove/postgrese popravim. I sad odlucili oni jos strojeva pribavit, da ja to poinstaliram i poslozim. I reko, super, eto, gotovo, dajte mi vase ssh kljuceve da vam ih turnem gore. SSH sta, veli lik? Pa, reko, kak cete se ulogirat. A veli lik,ma daj ti nama passworde. Reko, ok, ak bas moram... i `pwgen -s 20 1`, posaljem SMSom.
<Mmike> I javlja se gazda (renomirane hrvatske IT firme, nota bene!) i da koji kufer se ja preseravam da nismo mi pentagon da nek se smirim malo 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda to zvuci smijesno, ali na svim racunalima koja su dijeljena / postoji ikakva sansa da ga ostavim nelockanog, ja preferiram password
<Mmike> to zvuci smijesno
<VjetarSaSunca> Ajme Firefox
<VjetarSaSunca> tko je to pisao, majku mu spalim
<VjetarSaSunca> Taj njihov syc je bio čisto ok komad u FFoxu
<VjetarSaSunca> do nedavno :D
<obrut> Mmike: eh da :)
<obrut> bilo bi bas fora kad bi im netko uletio u servere i sve sjebo... pa nek i dalje razmisljaju jesu li pentagon ili nisu
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: zaboravljaš sitnicu, geolokacija i kamenje u glavama. Kako će gazda zapamtit password od malog Đure koji skida pornjavu i gazda ga pušta jer Đuro ostavlja pr0n na disku pa se gazda ulogira i samo uzme?
<VjetarSaSunca> Uglavnom FFox sync se smislio da treba sinhonizirati 1.400+ foldera u Bookmarks baru. I tako nekolio puta na nekoliko mašina :d
<Hrki> isuse kako je ruzaan ovaj novi firefox
<Hrki> bio na 25 cijelo vrijeme i sad mi je zao
<Hrki> i sad vise nemam tečaj dolje na dn u
<Hrki> jer su glupani ukinuli onaj donji bar
<Hrki> te neke korporacije kolko god imaju para i trose ih na istrazivanja znaju takve debilane napraviti da mi se place
<VjetarSaSunca> Progres, Hrki , progres. Čitaj "Zvižduk s Bukovca" za detalje :)
<Hrki> progres? :)
<Hrki> vise bi reko degress
<VjetarSaSunca> nene
<VjetarSaSunca> nije degress kad se više ne možeš voziti na pulferu. To je progres
<Hrki> pa koji je progres kaj su mi ukinuli onaj bottom adres bar
<Hrki> ti je bas zamisljeno kada imas previse sranja navrhu da malo stavis i dole
<VjetarSaSunca> bottom address bar? To je valjda 2 čovjeka znalo da postoji pa su ukinuli :p
<Hrki> ma da, a sad mi pola addona ne funkcionira
<Hrki> ni tecaj, ni fast proxy switch etc...
<VjetarSaSunca> Uglavnom sad je ok (valjda) ffox, samo sam morao ubiti stari sync acc
<VjetarSaSunca> i reinstalirati ffox posvuda. A đubre se ne da reinstalirait samo tako
<VjetarSaSunca> ima netko iskustvar s posgreom na FreeBDS? (longshoot)
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: ja sam ga vrtio
<obrut> pg na freebsd-u...
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: pvt ako imaš malo vremena
<obrut> to je bilo jos u ono doba dok me nisu natjerali da taj sustav prebacim na linux :P
<VjetarSaSunca> mene čeka migracija na debian
<Mmike> obrut, jel' imas neki bmark koji pokaze kak postgres radi bolje na bsdjima?
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam, ali ne na bordanju
<obrut> Mmike: nemam nista frisko... nekad davno je bilo nekih prezentacija benchmarka gdje je radio brze
<Mmike> zanima me bas pg9.4 
<Mmike> obrut, ti si 'doma' s bsdjem?
<obrut> Mmike: pa onak, vrtio sam ga jedno vrijeme na nekim serverima... trenutno mi je ostao samo na jednom
<Hrki> VjetarSaSunca: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
<Hrki> pola miljuna ljudi je to skinulo
<Hrki> oces reci da pola miljuna je bedasto kaj voli klasican nacin?
<Mmike> Hrki, to ti je borba s vjetrenjacama
<Hrki> cisti zajeb glupe mozille
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrki:  bacim oko, ali radije dignem svoj sync server
<Mmike> Hrki, k'o unity :)
<Hrki> unity mi ne spominji
<Mmike> k'o - systemd! :)
<Hrki> sve to slicno izgleda
<Hrki> za kurac sa previse velikim ikonama
<Mmike> pa mosh smanjit ikone
<Mmike> meni je bed sto se na unityju osjecam k'o da mi je neteko stavio ruku iza ledja i reko 'aj sad radi tak'
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrki: za old version sync posoji kuharica za linux za vlastiti sync server
<Hrki> ma jebo ih i taj sync i cloud pizdarije
<Hrki> svi se furaju na to
<Hrki> pun mi ih je kurac
<Hrki> ja bas zelim svaki puta PISATI PASSWORD
<Hrki> zato se i zove lozinka
<Hrki> kako mi odvartno izgleda ovaj novi firefox, sad sam zivcan, moram pljugu zapalitz
<Hrki> pokvarilo mi dan u picku i sve
 * Mmike mrzi pisanje passworda
<Mmike> zato 90% toga radi keepassx
<Mmike> nego, koji mis da kupim?
<Mmike> ovom umire lijeva tipka i frustirajuce je 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> mongodb radi kak hocu!
<Mmike> u 99.8% posto slucajeva:)
<Mmike> pa tak ce fino rucak sjest za nagradu, mi-li-ni-ca :
<Mmike> sdb              59.00         0.00   2196512.00          0    2196512
<Mmike> :) 2 gigabajta u sekundi? :)
<jelly> keš radi čuda
<mrkitty> novac? pa da! :)
<Hrki> Mmike: imam ja kepass ali sve rucno mora
<Hrki> Mmike: uzmi si razor naga mis
<Hrki> frendu sam ga kupio i premocan je
<jelly> Hrki: keepass ili keepassx?
<jelly> dig +short google-public-dns-a.google.com TXT
<Hrki> jelly: kepass
<jelly> s obzirom da ima 3-4 forka, ne znam kepass typo za keepass (tj. keepass2) ili neki novi fork
<jelly> meni je keepassx ok, jedino sto nema plugin za browser
<Hrki> ovo je moje da budem precizniji KeePass 1.28 classic edition, oni su prvi sve ostalo je njihov port
<Hrki> cak ima i plugine za browsere -> http://keepass.info/plugins.html#formfiller
<VjetarSaSunca> ping obrut 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/vino-je-tihi-ubojica-popiti-jednu-casu-je-kao-ispiti-tri-casice-votke-976959
<Hrki> niti ne zelim  citati :)
<SilverSpace> Renault najavio izlazak iz f1
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa tko ostaje, ferrarri ? 
<ivoks> e moj iskone
<ivoks> od 'instalacije po kuci vam ne valjaju, necemo opet dolaziti'
<ivoks> do 'a da, krivo smo spojili, bili ste u pravu'
<jelly> ivoks: jel imas ime i prezime tog partnera koji je bio na terenu?
<ivoks> ma sve je ok
<ivoks> samo dva dana nisam imao net :)
<ivoks> jelly: 213.191.132.171 umire
<ivoks> jelly: imam 30% packet loss na njemu
<Mmike> Ferrai One!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: renault i sad nema momcad 
<SilverSpace> isporuku motora nece vise vrsiti
<jelly> ivoks: koji ti je... ip
<ivoks> jelly: link mi je puko bar 3-4 puta u zadnjih 15 minuta
<ivoks> pa moram provjeriti
<ivoks> 141.136.157.124
<jelly> ivoks: stvari su drukcije ak si na nakedu ili ak si na nasoj infrastrukturi ili... a t-com je zadnjih x mjeseci dosta kaotican
<ivoks> na tcomu sam
<jelly> heh, username "stolaria" bez j
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> kad mi iskon nije dao da liniju prijavim na sebe
<jelly> ivoks: bitstream.  Ne mogu nist vidjeti na tome, a ne znam da li itko s nase strane moze.  upstream ne da nikom pristup na dslam-e
<jelly> pitao sam dalje pa cemo vidit
<ivoks> ma to mirka__ il kenny18 neku pornjavu gledaju
<ivoks> i sad ne mogu radit
<jelly> ivoks: ne kuzim zasto ti ne bi dali na tvoje ime, ja sam uredno kao podstanar uzeo na svoje
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> kao, ja nisam vlasnik tcom linije
<jelly> valjda kako koja tetka misli
<jelly> ivoks: za 50kn prebacis liniju na svoje ime u bilo kojem t centru, samo morate obojca doci
<ivoks> al u tom je problem
<Ph0> jel imao itko problema sa odjavom dsl paketa ? bez da ide u tcentar ?
<ivoks> jedan hoce tcom i svoj
<ivoks> broj
<ivoks> drugi hoce iskon i svoj broj
<jelly> %$@#
<Mmike> "SVE PREDSTEČAJNE nagodbe bile su u skladu sa zakonom", izjavio je u utorak Slavko Linić 
<Mmike> naravno da jesu
<Mmike> kad je zakon takav da se moze krast
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> sta vi dobijete kada odete na http://arstechnica.com/
<Mmike> ivoks, neki sonyjevac pusi joint, neki prigusivaci na sacmaricama
<ivoks> ja dobijem dlink ruter
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly> ivoks: radi normalno
<obrut> ivoks: u sto ti se resolva arstechnica.com ? koji dns ?
<ivoks> ma dobro se resolva
<ivoks> mislim da je to nes interno
<ivoks> kod mene
<ivoks> problematicno
<jelly> ivoks: veli da imas upload dosta opterecen na mahove
<jelly> ivoks: pejstam u PM
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa vidis da su poceli hapsit 
<SilverSpace> naravno selektivno
<SilverSpace> Nedjeljom u 2 nastupit će Zdravko Mamić
<SilverSpace> ides
<Ph0> na cemu ce biti na kokanidji ili lsdu
<obrut> Ph0: sumnjam da je doticni ikad uzeo LSD
<Ph0> obrut, si ziher ? kakve face radi 
<SilverSpace> to je prirodno kod njega 
<SilverSpace> Elizabeti Gojan 50 tisuća kuna mjesečno od dnevnica!
<SilverSpace> to je tek mafija
<SilverSpace> za nju je radio moj frend tonac 
<Ph0> sigurno su gableci bili obilni
<SilverSpace> joj ne smijem pricar :)
<ivoks> jelly: sorry, link mi non stop puca :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: slobodno penjanje hrt2
<ivoks> sad su kenny i mirka otisli
<ivoks> sad ce normalno raditi :)
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> ali ne radi jos
<jelly> ivoks: mozda imaju razvaljene vindovse i neko spama :-)
<obrut> SilverSpace: demit, a nisam si jos osposobio maxtv u novom uredu :P
<ivoks> imaju ubuntu
<ivoks> ma ja mislim da je neki telefon
<ivoks> a sta sad
<jelly> ha, al veli lik da telefon nije trosio nista bw-a trenutno
<jelly> ivoks: imas telefon od T-coma na onoj strani splitera di ide njihov telefon?
<ivoks> jelly: telefon kao mobitel
<ivoks> android i to
<ivoks> al ekipa je otisla, a jos uvijek je sporo
<ivoks> nebitno
<ivoks> jelly: pusti sad to
<SilverSpace> obrut: u jankomiru su 
<ivoks> bemti nijemce i njihov outlook
<ivoks> koji ne stavi Re:, vec AW:
<ivoks> pa dobijem reply sa AW:
<ivoks> pa oni dobiju reply Re: AW: Subject
<ivoks> pa opet AW: Re: AW: Subject
<ivoks> nakon tjedan dana vise ne vidis subject
<SilverSpace> Koja je razlika između ustava SAD i SSSR?
<SilverSpace> Oba garantiraju slobodu govora, ali prvi garantira slobodu i poslije govora.
<obrut> dalo bi se o tome
<SilverSpace> :)
<api984> dan
<jelly> al sloboda govora je dodana naknadno
<SilverSpace> prvi amadman
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/l/t1.0-9/s526x395/10444441_10152698066356461_989658917576859179_n.jpg?oh=3eb04938eb85aa13496859f64eb02f9e&oe=551E7FD0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pokretna vrata su bas iz te serije uzeta kao idea
<SilverSpace> u seriji su otvarana rucno 
<jelly> kak je virtualizacija super, sad cem disk od 70GB srezat na 0.5GB na zivo
<SilverSpace> i mrtvo
<jelly> nadam se da ne, jer ga inace moram sa traka vracat
<Hrki> http://i.imgur.com/i675qIJ.png
<Hrki> kopiram sheet i baci mi taj error
<Hrki> ne kuzim ga
<jelly> uh, sorry, od ofisa na hrvatskom me samo glava zaboli
<Hrki> i mene, i sad uopce ne kuzim u cemu je problem
<jelly> a bo, probaj prvo obisati sve ostale sheetove ak postoje od prije pa onda kopiraj
<Hrki> vec postoji na odredišnom listzu
<Hrki> wtf je to ?
<Hrki> ne kuzim taj nas jezik
<jelly> veli da nesto od toga sto pasteas vec postoji pod istim imenom na sheetu na koji pasteas
<Hrki> https://support.office.com/hr-hr/article/Definiranje-i-kori%C5%A1tenje-naziva-u-formulama-2d9abce7-42cf-4a21-a6b4-f02786f690b7?ui=hr-HR&rs=hr-HR&ad=HR
<jelly> ak sam dobro razumio
<Hrki> evo naso, ali nisam skuzio na sta se odnose ti nazivi
<SilverSpace> Josipović: Sa Srbijom treba nastaviti politiku zajedničkih interesa
<SilverSpace> koji su to zajednicki interesi?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj prestani bit tak kratkovidan, molim te :)
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<SilverSpace> dugovidan sam 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koje to mi politicke interese imamo ? halo daj bar jedan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, halo, kaj ti fakat nisi u stanju malo napred pogledat?
<Mmike> ono, susjedi smo
<SilverSpace> dok god cetnik predsjednik nema susjeda 
<Mmike> da, jbg, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ti si zaostao u vremenu i prostoru
<SilverSpace> nisam ti si kratkovidan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjeruj mi ni malo se nisu promjenili ni malo 
<Mmike> nisam, ti si zatupljen
<Mmike> sudit o nekome samo zato sto je neke narodnosti, boje koze ili neznam cega je, well... malogradjanstina, u najblazem obliku
<SilverSpace> jesam zatupljen 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krivo, sudim sto je covijek prije bio a ne koje je narodnosti
<SilverSpace> Novi srbijanski predsjednik Tomislav Nikolić: Vukovar je bio srpski grad i Hrvati se nemaju zašto vraćati u njega
<Mmike> dobro, jel' ti mosh glavom mislit? ili sam k'o papiga ponavljas Karamarko-mantru? "Srbi su zlocesti, srbi su zlocesti"
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s261x260/10366186_10205136533555056_2961004791887497152_n.jpg?oh=b3e730dda318fd43788781e68fec03a4&oe=54D3AA0A&__gda__=1427225628_a4b9dfa332db9af67508f6e769ba8113
<Mmike> k'o sto onaj debil od Milanovica nit ona susa od Josipovica ne predstavlja ono sto mudar Hrvat misli (recimo, ja), tak ni srbijanski klaun ne predstavlja ono sto Srbi misle.
<Mmike> stoga, plz, prestani srat.
<ivoks> pa sad...
<ivoks> treba biti oprezan
<Mmike> dost sto pricamo kak je Mazda superiorna Fordu, ne moramo jos i ovo.
<ivoks> nije domovinski rat prvi sukob izmedju hrvata i srba
<ivoks> to je samo zadnji sukob izmedju istih
<Mmike> E, i?
<ivoks> sukobljavaju se otkako su pokusali zajedno zivjeti
<Mmike> Mora ih bit jos?
<ivoks> ne, ali treba biti oprezan
<Mmike> Zash se, recimo, Francuzi i Englezi vise ne soraju?
<Mmike> Ili Francuzi i Nijemci?
<Mmike> Ili Madjari i Bugari?
<ivoks> to je dobro pitanje
<ivoks> i ja sam se sam to pitao
<Mmike> erm, Rumunji :)
<ivoks> i zakljucio
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> nemoj madjare uvoditi u pricu
<ivoks> jer madjari jos nisu oprostili gubitak tih teritorija
<ivoks> oni svake godine odrzavaju mise na granici
<ivoks> i to s vladom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije to klaun on ne zabavlja ljude nego je vlast 
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> da se vratimo na pricu
<ivoks> ovi sjeverniji narodi su protestanti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, isto k'o i Milanovic i Josipovic. Ti stojis iza svega sto ta dva pajaca kazu?
<ivoks> i boli ih kurac, novac je svetinja
<ivoks> prije tjedan dana imam sastanak
<ivoks> na telefonu nijemci
<Mmike> da, mosh rec da su evoluirali. Onda kad smo mi imali klanske ratove oni su vec skuzivali kak ce paru mlatit.
<ivoks> i velim 'da, DC failover ak se ne znam kaj desi, padne bomba ili stogod'
<ivoks> i lik me zaustavi
<ivoks> kakva bomba?
<ivoks> nema vise bombi
<Mmike> ivoks, :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Francuzi i Nijemci? ti mislis do su oni zavrsili i zaboravili? nedavno je bio dokumentaracc o tome francuzi belgijanci i njemci nije bas tak sjajno 
<ivoks> ja stojim na telefonu posran
<ivoks> i mislim si, pa ono, karikiram
<ivoks> ispalo je da im prijetim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' se ne kolju k'o mi tu! jer nema debila kratkovidnih koji ce rec 'svi srbi su govna'
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi se izvuko sa "To mi tak u hrvatskoj, bojimo se srba jos..." :D
<ivoks> ne, okrenuo sam na pozar i poplave
<ivoks> ali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ne kazem ja to nikad ni necu 
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj misliti kako nijemci ne paze na svoju vojsku
<ivoks> i kako nisu uvijek spremni odgovoriti
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto narod vise ne pusi te price, ali bez zablude, svi su naoruzani do zuba
<ivoks> ja mislim da su nama turci puno veca prijetnja nego srbi
<ivoks> jer turska je sve jaca i ataturkovu ostavstinu jos mozes naci samo u tragovima
<ivoks> srbi mogu samo pricati, kak je nedavno dacic rekao 'mi tezimo izlazu na more'
<ivoks> ili sto vec
<ivoks> to ne znaci da su srbi govna ili sto vec
<ivoks> vec samo da uvijek treba paziti na svoje
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nazalost
<Mmike> dok ne dodju vanzemaljci mi necemo skuzit da smo svi ljudi
<Mmike> sto je, valjda, normalno
<Mmike> trebao sam sociologiju i antropologiju studirat
<Mmike> sad bih mogao nest pametno rec :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odi u vukovar pa vidi kak je tamo ljudima ja tih ljudi dosta znam bili su kod mene u postrojbi poslje pada vukovara fakat ih dosta znam tako da ne sudim po politicarima 
<ivoks> pa to je normalno
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s261x260/10366186_10205136533555056_2961004791887497152_n.jpg?oh=b3e730dda318fd43788781e68fec03a4&oe=54D3AA0A&__gda__=1427225628_a4b9dfa332db9af67508f6e769ba8113
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znam jako puno ljudi iz vukovara i vrlo mi je dobro poznato kako tamo debili truju svoju djecu sa 'srbin je kurac' i 'hrvat je picka' pricama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, stovise, svi normalni ljudi su se maknuli iz vukovara jer kuze da tamo ne mogu normalno zivjeti
<SilverSpace> vidis u tome i stvar 
<Mmike> jebote, frendu su dijete skoro drugi roditelji izsamarali zato kaj se usudio pricat sa srbima u razredu
<SilverSpace> zasto bi se maknuo kad te govna jebu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a onda budi debil i duri se i dalje
<SilverSpace> jel normalno da su nosili seseljeve majice 
<Mmike> samo reci - tko su govna?
<SilverSpace> u skoli 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek imam ljetne gume
<ivoks> i to je prvi put da sam na ljetnim u 12 mjesecu
<ivoks> i mogu reci samo ovo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tvoj susjed koji je na snimci ii zna tkoo je koga ubio i di su 1600 jos uvjek nestali 
<SilverSpace> govno nece rec 
<ivoks> EKIPA KOJA NAMJERNO VOZI NA LJETNIM GUMAMA KADA TEMP PADNE ISPOD 7C SU KRETENI I TREBA IM UZET VOZACKE
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se sklize? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa letim na sve strane
<DomaMuffin> caps is pro
 * Mmike ima zimske gume pa se sklizem k'o debil :)
<ivoks> ko da na plastici vozim
<Mmike> jebeni s3 eskimo :)
<Mmike> potpuno se slazem :)
<ivoks> valjda cu naci sat vremena da ih zamijenim u subotu
<ivoks> ako ne i ranije
<ivoks> Mmike: gle
 * Mmike je ubio testni cluster :)
<ivoks> Mmike: stupanj odnosa izmedju francuske i njemacke mi necemo doseci jos desetljecima
<ivoks> i postoji jedna velika razlika
<Mmike> stoljecima, reci radije
<ivoks> nakon 2. svjetskog rata svijet je jasno rekao tko je kriv
<Mmike> al' to ne znaci da moramo imat mantru 'srbi su govna'
<Mmike> ljudi su govna, nadam se ne vecina
<ivoks> i krivac je kaznjen, ali nije unisten (za razliku od 1. svj. rata)
<Mmike> tak sve jedno koje je nacionalnosti
<ivoks> ovdje nitko nije osudjen
<ivoks> nitko
<ivoks> tu i tamo neki vojnik, ali ne i ideja
<ivoks> cijeli svijet danas trubi kako je nacizam zlo, i je
<ivoks> ali projekt milosevica nije osudjen
<ivoks> i to je jako velika razlika
<ivoks> ostali su nesredjeni racuni
<ivoks> i kada tako stvari zavrse, jebiga... drugacija je klima
<ivoks> kaj mislis da ce bosna ovako jos dugo prezivljavat?
<jelly> hoce jos 10-20 godina... onda opet.
<ivoks> da bar 10-20
<jelly> cron job za sranja na balkanu ide u intervalu 40-50 godina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: usporedba karamarka i nikolica ne moze bit nikako 
<ivoks> i krace
<ivoks> od 1900 do 1950 bila su tri sranja
<ivoks> dakle... :)
<jelly> nemre preko reda :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a ovo 1912-13 sitno, to je vise grcka-turska
<ivoks> Mmike: gledati u buducnost znaci pogledati proslost i nauciti iz nje; te se tako i pripremiti za buducnost
<ivoks> sve se ponavlja, sve...
<Mmike> ma stoji
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> jelly: govorim o balkanskim ratovima
<Mmike> umjesto da ljudi pizde na debile na vlasti
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> oni ce opet glasta za HDZ jer oni su pravi hrvati
<Mmike> a HDZ samo mora mahnut zastavom na kojoj pise 'velika srbija' i eto ti na
<Mmike> debilizam
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> stani
<ivoks> usporedba
<ivoks> koliko je glasova HDZ imao 1994.?
<ivoks> imao je 2/3 vlast
<ivoks> sada nemaju ni 1/3 glasova
<ivoks> kao ni sdp
<jelly> i koliki je bio izlazak
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: a kaj, kad na glasanje i ide samo stranacka masinerija.
<ivoks> dakle, to je korak unaprijed
<ivoks> stoga, lako je pogledati u zadnjih 5min i reci sve je sranje
<ivoks> pogledaj u zadnjih 20 godina, pa ces vidjeti napredak
<ivoks> nije sve tako crno
<jelly> DomaMuffin: znaci moramo upogonit masineriju koja je nezadovoljna s obje "opcije" da glasa za trecu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa
<ivoks> a treca opcija je? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, veseli me tvoj optimizam, ak nish drugo
<jelly> ivoks: dobro pitanje
<ivoks> treba ju napraviti
<ivoks> treca opcija mora biti bez ideologija
<ivoks> nesto svjeze
<ivoks> meni je pun k ustasa i partizana
<SilverSpace> jos dugoo dugo nece bit trece opcije 
<ivoks> a mojoj djeci ce biti pun k hrvata i srba
<jelly> ni ovi sad nemaju ideologiju.  Samo koriste ono od prije da navuku glasace
<jelly> a ponasaju se ISTO
<jelly> dal cu papke u plavom ili papke u crvenom
<Mmike> super je metro
<jelly> pa necu, jebemu, glasat cu za darkericu cisto iz inata :>
<Mmike> nude mi laptop za 3000 kuna
<ivoks> o joj
<Mmike> i vele 'S OVIM LETKOM IMATE 100 KN POPUSTA'
<ivoks> darkerica :)
<ivoks> idem doma
 * Mmike ce isto glasat za darkericu, vjerojatno
<ivoks> napunit mob, pa igrat ingress
<Mmike> steta sto se nije kandidirala za pricidnicu :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve gume imas na autu (dimenzije)
<ivoks> 205/55
<jelly> Mmike: da igra karte pametno, ona bi mogla pokupiti hrpu zenskih biraca
<ivoks> r17
<Mmike> meni moj djed davno rekao 'politika je kurva, kloni je se'
<Mmike> 350 kuna, s3 eskimo, u metrou
<Mmike> ne preporucam
<ivoks> http://www.vulkal.hr/p/94271/michelin-20555-r17-pilot-primacy-xl-95v
<ivoks> kaj si ti lud
<ivoks> moj zivot vrijedi malo vise od 4x350kn
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> 1.2k kn za gumu :)
<ivoks> ne skrtarim na gumama, motoru, tipkovnici, stvarima o kojima mi zivot i posao znace
<ivoks> mozes se ti smijat
<ivoks> al... ja dodjem zagreb-murter za 2,5 sata
<ivoks> udobno, brzo i bez rizika
<ivoks> a to mi je bitno
<DomaMuffin> jelly: treca opcija ? https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/549141_3621962317376_1069280354_n.jpg?oh=e615f82deb03e53dc1ace18eb9109cba&oe=551C3BA3
<jelly> Mmike: da, al onda ti vladaju kurvisi pa si ti vidi
<ivoks> ovo mi je zimska:
<ivoks> http://www.michelinman.com/tire-selector/category/winter/primacy-alpin-pa3/tire-details
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> taj michelin je prenapuhano skupa a nish posebno guma
<Mmike> doduse, davno sam ju zadnji put imao na autu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a koje ljetne imas sad?
<ivoks> one gore
<ivoks> shit
<Mmike> ha, gle, aplin a4 je 3ca guma po adac testovima
<ivoks> CK me zove na 1-1
<ivoks> Mmike: martin oso
<Mmike> ivoks, znam
<ivoks> fak, krivi kanal
<Mmike> ivoks, mail poslo ranije 
<Mmike> u petak odlazi
<ivoks> znao sam to vec neko vrijeme
<Mmike> eto prilike :)
<ivoks> premlad sam za direktora
<Mmike> da, ja sam naslucivao po ponasanju :) pre opusten je bio :)
<Mmike> steta, super mi se cinio taj lik
<ivoks> je, dobar je
<ivoks> al CK hoce 1-1 na samnom
<DomaMuffin> jos jedan kaj svima veli kad ide na WC ? 
<ivoks> a to dislajkam
<ivoks> idem... pozz
<Mmike> ck je chriss od ubuntua kaj je u zg bio?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> pozdravi ga :)
<ivoks> pa kaj ga nisi pozdravio kad si bio u londonu
<ivoks> on je neprijatelj :D
<ivoks> bok
<jelly> sad sam razocaran, nemre se shrinkat disk u vmwaretu nazivo
<jelly> morao sam napravit novi manji i ddat
<DomaMuffin> jelly: afair vmconvert radi offline
<DomaMuffin> i shrinka uredno
<jelly> offline mogu i sam!
<jelly> (i jesam)
<DomaMuffin> u biti, isti tuki, potrosil si 30 sec vise da kreiras drugi disk 
<Mmike> 'online' je keyworad
<jelly> i morao zgasnit, ali ionako bi morao rebootat da kelner vidi nove patricije
 * jelly ne voli patricije
<DomaMuffin> kak ti se zalomio 70GB disk tamo di ti je trebao 0,5GB ? :) Mislio sam da samo ja tak' overprovisionam :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mene za vikend ceka trijaza jedne ~70GB baze :( 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pretocio sam podatke sa sda2 patricije na sdb disk, pa je ostao samo sda1 /boot na prvom disku
<jelly> pvmove <3
<DomaMuffin> Kul
<jelly> sve online, jedino mu nemres ogranicit brzinu kao md-u pa zapne koliko ide
<DomaMuffin> Usput, hyper-v na win2012 su na par mjesta tak usrali da je strava :) Ako si na 2008 isao klonirati virtualku 
<jelly> uspori jadni orakl koji ne zna sto mu se desava ispod
<DomaMuffin> sve ok, ako to napravis na 2012 onda namjestu klona sve fajle napravi 2x :) 
<jelly> nek se nadje
<DomaMuffin> spika je na 2008 bila da te pitao da li da ti napravi duplikate da imas za jos kojeg klona i mogao si reci da neces, sad je to  iz samo ms-u znanih razloga default. I ne pise nigdje da tak radi 
<DomaMuffin> naravno, ako nemas mjesta za duplicirane fajle, kloniranje prdne u chabar
<DomaMuffin> uz gresku koju samo autor greske zna procitati 
<DomaMuffin> Jer, tesko je napisati "stao sam jer nemam diska, a nemam diska jer sam glup"
<jelly> 0x800c4224 
<DomaMuffin> taknekaj, nedohvatljivo i u MSovoj bazi error kodova :) 
<Mmike> /dev/sdb1            56G   54G  370M 100% /srv/ssdextra
 * Mmike ode kupit jos jedan ssd
<Mmike> i onda ga uturit u raid0 s ovim postojecim
<Mmike> pa kad se deploya sve u  3 i pol sekunde...
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: si kupio nove tenisice ? :) 
<Mmike> ne, idem veceras
<Mmike> u biti sad moram krenut skoro
<Mmike> protis mi radi do 8, upravo sam uboo jos jedan ssd 
<DomaMuffin> Navrati na rakiju :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> ( kao da sam ikom usput )
<DomaMuffin> "u Zakonu o zaštiti od buke je buka od vjerskih objekata izuzeta iz zakona"
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kra?
<Mmike> kaj fakat?
<Mmike> vjerski cu im potrgat zice na gitarama
<DomaMuffin> Uzas, kaj ne ? :) Ni f'n tuziti za buku ih ne mozes :) 
<jelly-home> jel ima neka vjera koja stuje heavy metal
<jelly-home> kad ovi opletu sa zvonima, ti opletes Black Sabbath 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ne kod nas, moras malo noge namociti da dodjes u te krajeve ( http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/it-s-official-heavy-metal-is-a-bigger-religion-in-u-k-than-scientology/ ) :( 
<DomaMuffin> Kod nas bi eventualno cajke prosle, ali nemosh jedan otrov mijenjati drugim 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: limiti za registrirat vjersku zajednicu u .hr su prilicno strogi AFAIR
<DomaMuffin> Da, fino su si posozili playground 
<jelly-home> brijem da je lakse skupit za predsjednickog kandidata, nego za konkurenciju Crkvi
<DomaMuffin> Nemremo banke otvorit' kak hocemo, nemresh crkvu izmislit' kak hoces .. samo se u HDZ mogu uclaniti i online .. 
<jelly-home> pa... za banku ti treba 20Mkn.  I jos 80Mkn za advokate koji ce te branit kad te postojece banke krenu zajebavat
<jelly-home> vec sam raspravljao s kolegama koliko je izvedivo crowdsourcat lovu za banku
<DomaMuffin> ako se dobro sjecam, dva dana nakon kaj si to spomenuo na kanalu, u novinama sam procitao da neka ekipa otvara jednu od onih "socijalnih" banki :) 
<DomaMuffin> Sto me pak sjetilo da se o tom naglo prestalo pricati ( banci, jel ) 
<SilverSpace> tak bi maznuo jedan sis i pifo 
<DomaMuffin> ako si za sise reci Hej ! 
<Mmike> HEJ!
<SilverSpace> haj
<jelly-home> brigade
<DomaMuffin> Onaj cubot kaj sam ubo zeni ... prdla kamera 
<jelly-home> jebo
<jelly-home> os reklamirat?
<DomaMuffin> I vidim da softverski ima sve, napravim factory reset, nakon toga nije ni naloadao onaj android.camera.kurac
<Mmike> nieb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/charms/trusty/mongodb/charmhelpers.sync/+merge/243577
<Mmike> kurac
<DomaMuffin> mislim prvo furnut u neki lokalni servis, mozda je samo kontakt neki, radila je dok je dosao 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti ovo smatras normalnim susjedima 
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/139284-van-pameti-vojni-muzej-u-beogradu-izlozio-oruzje-pobijenih-hrvatskih-branitelja-foto.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a da prvo pometes kod sebe doma? :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: al' , ako "pometes doma prvo" onda ti se klinci nece znati nositi s mladim cetnicima, moras biti ludji :) 
<DomaMuffin> </ilogical >
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: u cemu je problem?  Izlozili su zaplijenjeno oruzje.
<SilverSpace> gdje su ga zapljenili 
<DomaMuffin> Tam di su ove pobili 
<jelly-home> lako moguce
<jelly-home> al ne hvale se s tim da su pobili ikog
<SilverSpace> u pohodu na hrvatsku
<jelly-home> da, i?
<jelly-home> da je isto oruzje stavljeno u muzej kod nas, ne bi bilo nikom nista
<SilverSpace> nis i oni ne priznaju to 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa i nije problem 
<SilverSpace> problem svega toga je sto se po njima to nije dogodilo 
<jelly-home> pazi: "osobno kao sudionik Domovinskog obrambenog rata mogu zaključiti kako ovo oružje, gledano po vrsti, ikonografiji i obilježjima na njima, datira iz prvih dana Domovinskog obrambenog rata"
<DomaMuffin> http://www.muzej.mod.gov.rs/sr/galerija#.VH9bRlDd-Hs # ja to nemrem nach 
<jelly-home> vrlo je lako moguce da u tom trenutku to oruzje stvarno nije bilo nominalno od vojske RH, nego od neke manje organizacije
<jelly-home> stoga, tehnicki, sve ovo stoji: "osim naznake da su neki od njih oduzeti braniteljima Borovog Sela, na ćirilici je naznačeno kako se radi o "oružju i opremi nelegalnih formacija Republike Hrvatske". 
<jelly-home> dal trollaju sa tim?  Da.  Da li bi mi morali popusiti svaku takvu provokaciju?  Nikako.
<DomaMuffin> Ono kad napravis cokolino tako gust da zlica odbiaj uci u njega :) 
<jelly-home> tzv. "malter"
<DomaMuffin> A kaj se tice nelegalnog, u ono doba je bilo nelegalno
<DomaMuffin> sve, osim specijalnih postrojbi MUP-a
<jelly-home> tocno to
<jelly-home> jer drugo nismo mogli imat, tek se oformljavala struktura
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da svo to trolanje treba poceti ignorirati, izuzev onog sto je utuzivo. U roku par godina ce se te price preseliti samo u lokalne nacionalisticke novine. Ako nista, nece trovati time klince . 
<jelly-home> tako da ta rijec nema nikakvog znacenja, osim da podjebava one koji se daju podjebavat
<jelly-home> treba neki nas povijesni institut na finjaka, i preko diplomacije trazit podrijetlo (kako je lik i napisao u clanku)
<jelly-home> ak si dopustis emotivno izreagirati, onda si ti trknut i lud a oni objektivni
<DomaMuffin> Uspio sam kliknuti nesto na lxterminalu tako da mi se pojavila opcija "remove decorations", naravno da sam kliknuo. Sad nemam gumbeke za min/max/close :) 
<DomaMuffin> Meni fakat covjek ne smije dati okolinu u kojj ogu mishem nesto (ne)smisleno napraviti 
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<obrut> ne radi mi vise youtube... valjda nakon updatea firefoxa :P
<obrut> nisam sretan
<obrut> djubre
<obrut> mislio sam da mi html5 video prestao radit, ali ipak nije... do flasha je
<obrut> kita, html5 video isto bas ne radi, odnosno pici samo audio
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda si to samo naisao na youtube video bez slike :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-04
<DomaMuffin> upalim TV,od sinoc je ostao na MaxTV, doceka me popup s reklamom :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jutro 
<Mmike> Morgenshctein
<DomaMuffin> rokam bozicne pjesme od 5:15 :) 
<DomaMuffin> Digli smo se pre rano :) 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/osnovana-radnicka-fronta-ako-treba-spremni-smo-i-za-revoluciju/787489.aspx
<Mmike> DomaMuffin,  :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, zabunom, ili? :)
<Mmike> super sma
<Mmike> kupio sam ssd
<Mmike> a nemam kablne
<Mmike> mogu konac pretegnit
<Bh0> jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: legao sam s malim spavat ( u 20h ) tak da bi bilo cudno da se nisam probudio tak rano :) 
<BotaniCar> jutro Bh0
<BotaniCar> nego, pokaj ssd Mmike, i koji model ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja bi trebao jedan kupiti za slabije ventilirano kuciste, ocekujem da ce biti debelo preko 55C
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Ph0> jutro
<Ph0> LIDIJA BAČIĆ, donedavni "anonimus" hrvatske glazbene scene, posljednjih dana proživljava vjerojatno najbolje dane u karijeri, a sve zahvaljujući - dupetu.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma neki, kingston, 300njak kuna uz popust u protisu, 60 giga
<Mmike> pa
 * Mmike se od 12.5.2014 vozi s vozackom koja vise ne vrijedi
<Mmike> kakav krasan majmun
<Mmike> rasni
<Mmike> na moru sam bio s takvom vozackom :)
<Mmike> u grazu :)
<Mmike> to sam pokazuje kak je EU super, jer nisam morao nigdje dokumente pokazivati :)
<Mmike> i kak super vozim pa me nisu zaustavljali :)
<SilverSpace> Ph0: kaj fali dupetu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<Ph0> nista samo yt na mute i to je to
<SilverSpace> trend 
<SilverSpace> koja danas ne mase dupetom
<Ph0> aaa sve
<ivoks> opet mi net ne radi
<ivoks> hm, mozda je bio moj telefon
<BotaniCar> Kak sam ja neuk s bazama , to su strahi. Brijem da bi neki znalac 'mro od smijeha da vidi s cim se mucim :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: uploada sve na NSA!
<ivoks> google, nsa, sve je to isto
<ivoks> mislim da uploada fotke
<SilverSpace> amerika kuha ali to nije od danas 
<ivoks> kaj bi kuhala
<ivoks> jebemu... telefon mi nes radi :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: crna amerika se buni 
<ivoks> ma joj...
<SilverSpace> sa razlogom
<ivoks> bune se amerikanci
<ivoks> bune se svako malo
<ivoks> to kod njih funkcionira
<ivoks> tako drustvo utjece na drzavu
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj snijeg
<Ph0> nemoj ga prizivati jos moram gume na auto promijeniti
<ivoks> ja isto
<ivoks> osim toga, necu biti tu, pa nek priceka da se vratim
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/11/24/0477007.0.jpg
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/11/24/0484007.0.jpg
<ivoks> WTF http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/11/24/0486007.0.jpg
<ivoks> Sedmorica računalnih moćnika u svojim rukama drže sve šifre na webu
<ivoks> “ključ interneta” u svojim rukama drži sedam ljudi iz sedam zemalja diljem svijeta. I to doslovno. Naime, cijeli sustav rada interneta temelji se na DNS-ovima
<ivoks> o vecernji, pobogu...
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10171910_10204544858636013_6907380981528282806_n.jpg?oh=bc19ecac1cb62d2bd5388394a4c04fcf&oe=551F6042
<Ph0> melon tits hehhehe
<Vlado9A3CY> žur ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> jelk' vi znate koliko crnaca (da ne velim afroamerikanaca, jel) ima kod nas u azilu u Dugavama? :)
<jelly> koliko?
<ivoks> cecenija gori
<ivoks> 13 ubijenih danas
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: oko cega se sad pa tuku ?
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30306641
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: teroristi upali u tv kucu
<nixhr> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/sedam-gospodara-interneta-drzi-kljuceve-kojima-kontroliraju-sigurnost-977216
<nixhr> LOL
<nixhr> ivoks :D nisam vidio da si vec napisao :D
<jelly> kakav debilizam
<jelly> koncentracija gresaka i neupucenosti u tom clanku je iznimno visoka
<jelly> nixhr++
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/rat-cijenama-benzin-u-sadu-na-nekim-crpkama-pao-ispod-2-dolara-za-galon/788000.aspx
<Mmike> lol
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je galon placao 80 centi :)
<SilverSpace> pa i kod nas je bio 5kn
<ivoks> Ima li nešto zbog čega žalite?
<ivoks> "Možda u startu, na početku smo trebali biti malo ozbiljniji sa reformama", rekao je Vrdoljak.
<ivoks> a kako ides u reforme nego ozbiljno?
<ivoks> idem do erste banke
<ivoks> jebes ovo
<BotaniCar1> mogu nekak bashu reci "kad nastavis vrtiti skriptu ignoriraj zero-sized fajlove koje dobijes kao input" ? 
<BotaniCar1> o, nixhr ! <3
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45484/ovako-nastaje-kebab-fuj
<BotaniCar> hmm, mo  s at   nu input 
<BotaniCar> kaj sam to napisao :) Htjedo' rec, budem ih pbrisao prije nego postanu input :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Ph0> find . -size 0 -delete
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, sta znaci "nastavis vrtiti", kill -CONT?  restart?
<BotaniCar> Ph0: tocno to sam turio u skriptu na mjestu prije nego pocne parsati input. jelly: rijeseno :) 
<jelly> ./skripta *(.L+1)
<jelly> ^^ zš rulz
<pkiller> alo alo...
<jelly> stani malo
<jelly> grickaj Čipi čips!
<pkiller> bas sad gledam sa debiana 7 sam presao na ubuntu server 14, i vidim system restart required. sta je ovo windowsi?
<jelly> pkiller: svaki put kad apgrejdaš kernel ili neke core dijelove (libc6, dbus), nema drugog načina da svi tekući procesi počnu koristit zakrpe nego reboot
<jelly> debian je isto takav, samo te po defaultu ne obavijesti o tome
<pkiller> istina
<jelly> dbus je pogotovo tak loše pisan da ak ga restartaš se stvari potrgaju
<ivoks> nda :/
<jelly> ne znam ko je to tak napravijo
<ivoks> ubuntu isto ima updates enablan po defaultu
<ivoks> sto znaci cesci update
<ivoks> ako zelis samo sigurnosne zakrpe, onemoguci updates
<jelly> ivoks: ma, ima svakih tjedan-dva zakrpe za kernel i to je loš€
<pkiller> jako
<ivoks> jelly: kroz updates, da
<ivoks> jelly: ako onemogucis updates, onda nije tako cesto
<pkiller> nemogu ja server svakih tjedan dana gasit... nemam ja cluster :)
<jelly> ivoks: trebalo bi odvojiti hw support zakrpe i security zakrpe
<ivoks> jelly: pa jesu
<pkiller> znaci ugasiti update
<ivoks> jelly: ponovno, onemoguci -updates
<ivoks> da
<jelly> ivoks: i onda više nemaš ni jednu, to nije rješenje
<ivoks> ostavis samo -security repozitorij
<pkiller> hvala ivoks
<jelly> ahaa
<ivoks> jelly: nisi shvatio
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> to je nesto kao u debianu *-proposed-updates
<ivoks> ima i proposed-updates :D
<ivoks> ima i -backports
<jelly> ni jedna od tih nije obavezna ni ukljucena
<jelly> nadam se
<ivoks> samo -updates
<ivoks> i -security, naravno
<ivoks> -proposed-updates je staging
<ivoks> tamo paket ide kako bi sira publika mogla testirati, ako zeli, bez da se zakine one koji ne zele
<ivoks> i tamo stoji tjedan dana
<ivoks> to su bug fixevi
<ivoks> onda bug reporter instalira taj paket
<ivoks> i potvrdi je li bug uklonjen
<ivoks> ako je, ide u -updates
<jelly> a ako niko ne testira? :-)
<ivoks> onda nestane iz -proposed nakon nekog vremena
<jelly> e to je dobro
<BotaniCar> kad vas vec gnjavim , imam input koji izgleda kao "GS1Perfect(HU) - GC-DATAPOOL" ( razmaci ) , i skripta to kod procesiranja razlomi na tri fajla. Kad definiram IFS ( ActIFS=$IFS IFS=$'\x0A'$'\x0D' ) onda ne isprocesira nikaj ; di grijesim ?
<Ph0> jel ima ko iskustva sa alfrescom ?
<BotaniCar> Imam ja, losa, pogotovo kod migracije na novu verziju :) 
<pkiller> ivoks to je ovo? /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<ivoks> pkiller: ne, to je u /etc/apt/sources.list
<jelly> BotaniCar: zasto to skripta razlomi?
<pkiller> jer ovdje je namjesteno samo security
<jelly> BotaniCar: show the code.
<BotaniCar> jelly: sec da jebomepasam
<ivoks> pkiller: to je za unattended upgrades
<jelly> pripasaj.
<ivoks> He expressed no regrets for annexing Ukraine's Crimea peninsula, saying the territory had a "sacred meaning" for Russia dating back to the early spread of Christianity.
<Ph0> BotaniCar, to  ce me vjerojatno ubit s time da je admin prije mene dignuo debian 32 bit u rack serveru sa 16 gb rama
<ivoks> zvuci. tako. poznato.
<jelly> BotaniCar: also reci koji je cilj, da se skup bude negdje spremljeno, ili?  Primjer inputa, primjer outputa
<jelly> Ph0: bootas -amd64 kernel na njemu, i debootstrapas 64bitnu instalaciju :-)
<pkiller> ivoks: znaci pustim samo trusty-security?
<jelly> Ph0: 32bitni debian ima linux-image-amd64 paket u repozitoriju
<Ph0> jelly,  a baza ?
<jelly> Ph0: sta baza :-)
<ivoks> pkiller: da
<pkiller> eto rijeseno
<pkiller> sad samo trebam restartat server :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ako si instalirao kernel iz updates, onda imas problem :)
<ivoks> pa radje makni taj kernel
<Ph0> jelly, pa sto nije i mysql u 32bit izvedbi ?
<jelly> pkiller: inace, u debian-goodies paketu imas "checkrestart" skriptu koja provjeri nekom heuristikom koji procesi jos drze stare fajlove otvorene
<pkiller> jelly interesantno :)
<jelly> Ph0: pa je, ali on-disk data bi trebao raditi bez izmjene i ako stavis 64bitni mysql-server
<jelly> zgodno za one kojima se ne da rebootat ali im se da restartat par procesa i servisa
<jelly> Ph0: ak dignes 64bitni chroot za pocetak mozes iskopirat bazu i vidit dal ce radit
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw ; sve sam napisao unutra. 
<pkiller> ivoks evo sve shljaka kako treba, bez greške
<jelly> BotaniCar: ti bas volis da te pas na RAW
<BotaniCar> pardon, nisam znao kakav sex ti volis
<jelly> BotaniCar: prva stvar.  Uvijek, al uvijek svaku $varijablu stavis u ""
<jelly> BotaniCar: znaci "$TempDir", "$Partnership", "$Certfile" ...
<BotaniCar> jelly: uvazavam
<pkiller> botanicar pa ti si pravi programer
<BotaniCar> pkiller: nabijem se na kitnjak 
<BotaniCar> ni basharit' ne znam 
<jelly> (osim kad skuzis di ne treba, i di stvarno zelis da ti shell raskomada neki kufer po IFS-u)
<pkiller> mozda bi ti bilo jednostavnije to u javascriptu nego u bashu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: koja naredba daje taj popis tunela?
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel bi mogao oplesti bash -x /path/do/Skripte i vidit gdje ti se prvi put jave razmaci?
<BotaniCar> jelly: popis tunela da onaj prvi postgres query , sec za debug
<jelly> BotaniCar: select partnership_id from partnership iz linije 36?
<BotaniCar> Da
<jelly> zamijeni for petlju sa while, na primjer
<jelly> BotaniCar: Bash FAQ #1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<Ph0> jelly neki guru
<jelly> ?
<Ph0> a vidim da to rijesavas ko majka pelene dojencadi
<BotaniCar> jelly je bash-baja :) 
<jelly> ma jok, nemam ja pojma o bash-u.  Al /bin/sh ... :-)
<jelly> Ph0: to je onak... druga najtipicnija grjeska, sto se vidi iz tog da je to fakin prvo pitanje u FAQu
<pkiller> ja sam tek danas saznao da mogu node.js instalirati tako da ne koristim sudo kod svakog npm install :)
<pkiller> dok ti nesto ne treba... neznas :)
<jelly> ^^
<pkiller> jelly je sigurno napisao par skriptica :)
<jelly> ak nemas srece, neka se mozda vrtila i kod tebe
<pkiller> haha jedino ako si ti radio ovu za instalirat nvm :)
<pkiller> (node version manager)
<jelly> to je previse novo
<jelly> .weather zagreb, maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 41°F / 5°C (Wind Chill: 38°F / 3°C); Humidity: 93%; Pressure: 30.09in / 101.9kPa; Conditions: Light drizzle mist; Wind: Ne, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 24 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Rain; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<pkiller> poreč nema sigurno :)
<pkiller> necu ni gledat
<jelly> .weather porec, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Porec, Croatia | Temperature: 52°F / 11°C; Humidity: 82%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 25 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Rain; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 45°F / 7°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 59°F / 15°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 43°F (1 more message)
<pkiller> strasno :)
<jelly> 11°C je tebi strasno?  Dodji malo vamo...
<pkiller> e u majici sam i kosulji
<pkiller> ali jos ima komaraca... 04.12
<jelly> budi sretan dok nisu malaricni
<pkiller> a u subotu 16 pa sta je ovo :)
<jelly> za 20-40 godina ce to doci iz afrike
<pkiller> ma neka dodju... za 20-40 godina ko ziv ko mrtav :)
<pkiller> ali lako moguce ako je u 12 mjesecu 16 stupnjeva možemo i banane polako sadit
<pkiller> sta vi mislite za vecinu korisnika... jel problem ako stranica ne radi ako nema js suport?
<pkiller> recimo ako netko blokira namjerno js
<jelly> ak sade lavandu i masline u Zagorju... 
<pkiller> to je izdržljivo...
<jelly> dok god ne inkludas .js od kojekud nego samo sa istog hosta ili iste domene, da se podesit whitelist u NoScriptu i napisat dole da stranica zahtijeva javascript
<pkiller> recimo limun raste ovdje kod nas ali samo ako ti je negdje pored kuće di malo dobije topline da se ne zaledi ako je ispod nule
<pkiller> jelly: sve je sa iste domene... cak je i minified sve u jedan js fajl
<jelly> ak loadas jsquery iz neke pripizdine, onda to ne bu radilo u mom firefoxu i neces mi moc prodat svoju super duper cloud uslugu
<Ph0> ljimun
<pkiller> jelly a ove stvari sa cdn-a jel ti prolaze?
<pkiller> jquery.min.js i te pizdarije?
<jelly> pkiller: moja stara je sa dva limuna iza kuce, u Puli, ove godine do sad nabrala cca 60kg
<pkiller> jelly: e bas o tome pricam :)
<pkiller> to je ista klima
<jelly> svaka grana je podstavljena da se ne polomi pod tezinom koliko tog ima
<jelly> in unrelated news, jel nekom treba ogranski, nespricani limuni
<pkiller> ma moji doma ima ju jedan mali limun oko 15 kg godisnje ali iz vise puta 
<BotaniCar> jelly: Posto $minimalna_kolicina ?
<Ph0> BotaniCar, ""
<pkiller> Ph0: nikad nece naucit :/
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar> Ph0: moj mocni irc klijent samovoljno izbacuje neke znakove :) nemrem ni  "\\" prefiksat' :)
<Ph0> heheheh
<Ph0> neka luda skripta
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovo je na sitno, imam 5-6 kila
<jelly> BotaniCar: tak da... platis pivu, dobis kilo 
<Ph0> jelly,  budi kreativan radi ljimunadu skuplja je
<jelly> đumbir, limun, med: http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zdravlje/za-ovu-antivirusnu-bombu-trebat-ce-vam-samo-3-sastojka---353117.html 
<jelly> %@#$ dnevnik.hr i debilne clickbait naslove
<Ph0> jebalo majku samo kenjaju s tim zdravlje cas je dobor ovo cas je dobro ono
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ucinak-je-jako-dobar-s-obzirom-na-zateceno-stanje/1247133/
<SilverSpace> tko je ovdje lud
<BotaniCar> jelly: pivo platim i bez limuna :) Razmisljam di mozemo na tekilu, a da gazda lokala da da rezemo svoje limune :)
<Ph0> euroturist ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: ti koji citas? :-)
<Mmike> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201412030235503
<SilverSpace> jelly: no da sad sam ja kriv
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> ja ne citam tiskovine vec godinama... ne gledam vijesti... tu i tamo naletim na neki glupi clanak na internetu pa procitam prva dva reda i odustanem
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/4zixwS
<pkiller> ovo sve sto ste vi postali ovdje nisam ni otvorio :)
<pkiller> i ne otvaram minified linkove isto :)
<pkiller> sorry SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ako ne citas onda si neinformiran, a ako citas onda si krivo informiran 
<SilverSpace> kaj je gore 
<pkiller> sto manje znas to je lakse :)
<pkiller> vidi glupim ljudima kako je dobro
<jelly> ili citas i crvene i plave i teoreticare zavjere, pa poludic
<jelly> Å¡*
<pkiller> ja gledam TED-ove ako se bas zelim informirat :)
<pkiller> a ako zelim vidjeti stanje u SAD-u onda gledam na comedy channelu jednom mjesecno colbert report (sad se razmisljam zasto uopce placam optiTV kad ga ne koristim) :)
<jelly> 64 bitni java vm alocira memoriju ko blesav
<jelly>  79443 mcf       20   0 4480m  87m  11m S    1  0.5   1:08.21 /usr/bin/java -Dlogback.configurationFile=./logback.xml -jar mcf.jar                                                              
<jelly> ne znam koji ce mu kufer 4.5 GB
<pkiller> ma ta java je k****
<jelly> nije, radi dobro i pouzdano
<pkiller> znam da ga vrti milijardubiliona uređaja ali imamo mi neki rezervacijski sustav koji neznam zasto uopce vrti tu javu... mozda za search? neznam
<jelly> isti kufer, samo sa 32bitnim jdkom na starijoj masini: 14899 mcf       20   0 1242m 546m 8908 S    4  6.7 354:55.51 /usr/bin/java -Dlogback.configurationFile=./logback.xml -jar mcf.jar
<pkiller> i sporo je ko sam vrag ako nemas 8 gb rama
<jelly> za serversku stranu je jako dobra
<jelly> The default VM is server, because you are running on a server-class machine. # kak zna
<jelly> doduse to isto veli i na desktopu
<jelly> For J2SE 5.0, the definition of a server-class machine is one with at least 2 CPUs and at least 2GB of physical memory
<pkiller> onda mu je i malo bolji mobitel isto server :)
<ivoks> neki dan, prije 10ak dana
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> otvorim ja index.hr ili jutarnji.hr, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> a pored mene stoji Mmiketov sef
<ivoks> i gleda
<ivoks> i pita me zasto gledam porno stranice na poslu
<ivoks> jer tak nasi portali izgledaju, ko porno stranice
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> lik mi nije vjerovato da je to 'news site'
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> vijesti o golim zenama ili kaj
<jelly> skoro svi domaci portali imaju sise negdje sa strane
<jelly> jos otkad je net.hr na pocetku imao djevojku dana
<hrvojem> i monitor.hr :)
<jelly> to je doslo poslije
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/jeftini-patriot-torch-ssd-ovi/138227.aspx
<SilverSpace> cemu ovo
<SilverSpace> sad su guzice u modi 
<hrvojem> jelly, jel nije monitor bio prije net.hr-a
<hrvojem> sa belle de jour 
<Ph0> msilim da je
<jelly> hrvojem: moze bit
<SilverSpace> gladan sam ko pas, a neda mi se vecera slagati
<jelly> gladan.ko/pas
<DomaMuffin> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima .ko
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> GLADAN KO VUK Pita mama Ivicu: - Zašto ne jedeš? Rekao si da si gladan kao vuk! - A kad si ti vidjela vuka da jede mahune?
<DomaMuffin> lol
<SilverSpace> odoh si neku salatu sloziti 
<Mmike> kak cu se razbolit opet
<SilverSpace> Ministarstvo poljoprivrede izdalo upute za kolinje svinja: 'Zabranjeno je vući za glavu, uši, noge, grabiti za oči...'
<jelly> SilverSpace: kloroformom ih prvo uspavat, sto li
<SilverSpace> mora se koristit "pistolj" to je posebna naprava za omamljivanje 
<SilverSpace> jelly: zakoni su zajebana stavar ponekada jedni druge pobijaju 
<ivoks> lovely
<ivoks> Preconfiguring packages ...
<ivoks> Segmentation fault
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/porezna-htjela-obraniti-lalovca-pa-se-i-sami-zapleli-u-lazi/788094.aspx
<Mmike> hihihi :)
<Mmike> ruke u pekmezu :)
<ivoks> cacti je fora
<ipozgaj> howdy
<jelly> kakti fora?
<Mmike> grapheme
<Mmike> graphite
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> to je kul
<Mmike> ipozgaj, o
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kaj ima?
<ipozgaj> nista, evo na poslu
<ipozgaj> trgam ljudima fb :P
<ivoks> ok, cacti je fakat ok, ali..
<ivoks> ne kuzim foru da core dev, umjesto da to implementira u cacti, napravi patch koji omogucava plugin arhitekturu aplikacije
<ivoks> i taj patch je onda out of tree i... cini sve skupa toliko sjebanim da se uopce ne isplati gubiti vrijeme na to
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> a bas sam se poveselio mactracku
<ivoks> a nis
<ivoks> bar mogu switcheve pratit
<ivoks> http://docs.cacti.net/manual:087:1_installation.9_pia
<ivoks> nemos vjerovat
<ivoks> aha... treba mi samo novija verzija :)
<ivoks> aha! sljaken
<ivoks> hm Mmike 
<ivoks> W: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden
<Mmike> ivoks, heh
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> promako mi precise
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> /usr/bin/ubuarchive: 47: cd: can't cd to /nonexistent
<ivoks> Mmike: pa arhiva se opce ne refresha
<ivoks> kaj si dirao, jebemu
<Mmike> apsolutno nistsa
<jelly> /etc/passwd?
<jelly> koji je prije bio home tog usera?
<ivoks> pa /nonexistent
<ivoks> kojeg je netko obrisao :)
<jelly> kad je radilo?
<jelly> ivoks: ne, poanta /nonexistent je da ne postoji namjerno
<jelly> ali onda sjebes sustav tak da promjenis homedir :-)
<Mmike> Changing home-directory of nobody from /srv/mirror to /nonexistent
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> promaklo
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^
<ivoks> kak se to samo promijenilo?
<Mmike> a njie se samo
<jelly> upgrade passwd/shadow paketa
<jelly> je, samo je
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> ne, pitalo me
<Mmike> ja sam reko, 'ajde'
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> pa da :-)
<Mmike> i poslije sam zaboravio na to
<ivoks> al to nije dosta
<ivoks> jos se nesto ispojebalo
<jelly> One True Way je: ne koristi nobody za nista, nego imaj posebnog usera za svaki custom servis
<ivoks> promijenio je i shell
<ivoks> da, to sam mislio i napraviti
<jelly> jedan za debian mirror, jedan za kernel mirror...
<ivoks> prebaciti sve na dummy usera bes pass
<jelly> i jedan za cpan
<ivoks> mmike
<ivoks> stavio 700 na svoj dir
<ivoks> da ne vidimo pornice
<ivoks> a svi smo root :D
<Mmike> niste svi :P
<Mmike> ivoks, al', ja imam ubuntu-hr repoe
<Mmike> i synca mi se ahriva
<Mmike> tj, dolazilo mi novih paketa
<Mmike> stalno
<Mmike> zato i jesam brijao da to radi
<ivoks> chown traje stoljecima
<ivoks> sunce mu zarko
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> nece trajat do preksutra
<ivoks> nisam siguran :D
<Mmike> bit ce brze ak na kratko ubijes apache
<Mmike> </:)>
<Mmike> /srv/mirror/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xtv <- tu je sad
<Mmike> /srv/mirror/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtext-micromason-perl
<ivoks> ma u pm je
<Mmike> libtja ima puno:)
<Mmike> ivoks, al'.. pa reci rsyncu da popravi to kad ce rsyncat
<ivoks> brze bi bilo da smo syncali
<ivoks> ? :)
<Mmike> pa zaustavi ovo rsyncni
<ivoks> i onda sta? :)
<ivoks> onda ce sve root biti owner :)
<Mmike> ein moment, bitte
<ivoks>      --chown=USER:GROUP      simple username/groupname mapping
<Mmike> ili --usermap
<Mmike> right, chown je bolji :)
<Mmike> raid0-btrfs-part.out:  read : io=6286.4MB, bw=53642KB/s, iops=13410, runt=120002msec
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> brzi je fs kad je na particiji neg kad je na rodivajsu
<ivoks> joj joj
<ivoks> na sta ta mreza lici
<ivoks> ne smijem ni pricati prije nego uvedem red
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda su 4 rsynca previse?
<ivoks> nisu
<ivoks> spori diskovi
<ivoks> ovi hp printeri
<ivoks> tak su veselo dostupni
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwslDn3ImM0
<datase> YouTube: Introducing the no CAPTCHA reCAPTCHA - 0:00:51 - 370,122 views - 1209 likes / 197 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/53pju7
<ivoks> SilverSpace: taj je i poginuo
<SilverSpace> uzas kak zaboravi da iza sebe nesto vuce 
<jelly-home> Mmike: rsynca nikad previse!
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Ph0> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro , junacine
<ivoks> evo, sad syncamo i neke daily image
<ivoks> Mmike: btw, ono sa chown u rsynu jos nije gotovo
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> brijem da kupimo nove diskove. 4 2TB diska u raid10 za mirror i 2 500GB u raid1 za os/mail/forum/web/mysql/pice/boce
<Mmike> kad (ako) skuzimo da 4TB storageta postaje tijesno mozemo prekonvertirat array u raid5
<Mmike> preinstaliramo stroj, rijesimo se sranja od prije, imamo 64bitni os, sretni smo i zadovoljni.
<Mmike> znam da ti se neda :) al mozemo se recimo dogovorit da to u nedjelju obavimo a ja te odvedem u fort apache na stejk da podmirimo dugove :)
<Mmike> nemrem nikak squidu rec da zacacheira Packages.gz od apta
<Mmike> apt postavi max-age=0 i i If-Modified-Since a squidu sam reko override-expire override-lastmod ignore-no-cache
<Mmike> no uvijek tobijem tcp_miss za Packages.gz i slicne
<Mmike> eo ivoks mozemo ova 4 diska uzet: http://www.edigital.hr//ssd/samsung-evo-ssd-1tb-msata-mz-mte1t0bw-(840-series-msata)-p70743.html?bid=&partner=10001
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar1> Zovite me bash-baja-ujrumdur ! ili samo baja  .. ili me nemojte zvati :) Sve sam slozio ! 
<BotaniCar1> Sve je izvoz pubkeyeva iz kojekakvih baza u binarno, agregiranje u jedan keystore, automaCki warning sustav prije nego keyevi isteknu, PKI
<BotaniCar1> Sad bi trebalo dokumentaciju napisati :)
<BotaniCar1> Al, to se u stvari ne radi, jeld' ? :D
<BotaniCar1> Mislim, PKI dokumentaciju sam napravio, sad treba dokumentirati procedure kojima sam agregirao sav taj derk na jednu hrpicu :D
<jelly> Pun Kufer Informacija
<BotaniCar1> jelly: fala do neba za sugestije juce , morao sam iskombinirati savjet za for>while i doublequotanje varijabli, nakon toga je proradilo na 3/4 , pa sam se jos poigrao s FICovima i mashala, radi
<BotaniCar1> DERK ?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIlG9aSMCpg
<datase> YouTube: Team America: World Police (3/10) Movie CLIP - Derka Derka (2004) HD - 0:02:35 - 1,316,187 views - 2833 likes / 241 dislikes
<jelly> taman kad skuzis kak ide taj bash, budes popizdio pa presao na python ili ruby (rekao bi perl, ali to je tak last-century)
<BotaniCar1> Da, piton mi i kontekstualno i nekontekstualno prija :) 
<jelly> kak to da imas suprugu zenske gradje onda
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar1> *nadopunjujemo se* :) 
<jelly> o.O
<BotaniCar1> double-strap-playtoy :) 
<jelly> nesto nesto strapon
<BotaniCar1> ^^
<Mmike> u biti ja ne kuzim zash piton nije default
<Mmike> umjesto basha
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, si slozio ono od jucer ili jos trebas?
<BotaniCar1> slozio sam, fala, jelly-baja mi ispomog'o 
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> kupio sam si pre jaku sparnu zarulju sinoc :/
<Mmike> pre svijetli mi :)
<jelly> ooh. Subject: Božićnica
<jelly> /o/
<jelly> \o\
<jelly> Mmike: stavi papir ispred da je zamuti
<Mmike> turnut cu ju iza monitora
<jelly> i da se sve zapali 
<Mmike> ne, za to imam dete i upaljace ;)
<BotaniCar1> jao , moj mali je dobio par puta po prstima za diranje upaljaca, sad imam mira, sjeca se pouke
<BotaniCar1> i za to i za struju
<BotaniCar1> as for Bozicnica, mi ju uvijek dobijemo *poslije* Bozica ..
<BotaniCar1> Dze je ovo bilo kad mi je trebalo : http://www.techproresearch.com/downloads/transitioning-from-windows-to-linux-administration-a-guide-for-newcomers/?tag=nl.e098&s_cid=e098&ttag=e098&ftag=TRE126e25f :( 
<Hrki> http://i.imgur.com/ACm39s4.jpg
<Hrki> to se zove briga za gradjane
<Mmike> jelly, kak dobro ti ponas skvid?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sto se blize blagdani to vise spama u inbox
 * Ph0 danas sklepo neku staru kantu i instalirava openelec
<SilverSpace> bomti orah fakat ne kuzim zasto bi netko glasao za njih ??
<SilverSpace> Ph0: zakon openelec
<SilverSpace> radi kod mene na rpi 
<Ph0> 2 gige rama s pentiumom na 3 ghz sa 250 hdd-a
<Ph0> rpi moram kupit kad prodju blagadni 
<Ph0> SilverSpace: jel ima koji dobar plugin za filmove strimat a da nije navix
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato kaj sdp i hdz nisu opcija?
<Ph0> a orah je isprdak sdp-a
<Hrki> orah je isto nesposobna stranka
<Hrki> nemogu me vec godinu dana izbrisati sa mailing liste
<Hrki> jos jedni balvani koji mlate praznu slamu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj orah je ??
<Hrki> jel radi to: http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/30610/hacking/bitcoin-anonymity-hacked.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, pored sdpa i hdza, definitivno je
<SilverSpace> za njih samo kratkovidni moguu glasati
<Mmike> kaj, ti bi hss? :) ili mozda hsls? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato ces ti opet za HDZ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos je dugo do toga :)
<Ph0> jebla vas politika
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> bas to, sve opcije su u kurcu
<SilverSpace> Hrki: yep u prvom planu je nesposobnost
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45543/khm-cure-sto-to-grickate-
<SilverSpace> za kaj se odluciti
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: imas N manjih opcija, zasto ne odabrati neku od njih ? 
<BotaniCar1> Mislim, ti radis pravu stvar samim tim sto uopce izlazis na izbore, vec to nekaj vrijedi. 
<Mmike> ne vrijedi ak glasa za hdz
<Mmike> ili sdp
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG9C1TDK4Uc
<datase> YouTube: BBOY POWERMOVES KOREA 2012 - 2014 720p - 0:02:39 - 15,276 views - 61 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> pitam sad RBA da mi vele kak cesto rade razmjenu s NKSom
<Mmike> veli mi zena, ne dajemo tu informaciju
<Mmike> reko, al' zaba i pbz su mi sad dali, zash ne i vi?
<Mmike> i sad cekam
<Mmike> da pita voditelja
<SilverSpace> di nam je jaizza
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: istina je da samom selekcijom u strankama neas izbora losi/podobni izgurase sposobne
<SilverSpace> boljka tj. ostavstvina socijalizma 
<SilverSpace> ne samo kao navika nego i ostataka kadrova iz tog vremena 
<SilverSpace> nazalost propustila se prilika to pocistiti lustracijom 
<SilverSpace> policiju i sudstvo jednastavno je trebalo pomest prije 20godina
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa mi svi zelimo raditi kao u socijalizmu a primati eu place
<vileni_> erm, ne?
<Hrki> tu nece lustracija pomoc, jednostavno rjesenje je genocid naroda
<vileni_> socijalisticki nacin rada je uzrok veceg postotka mojih sijedih
<Hrki> pa da
<Hrki> i kakve sad veze imaju politicari kad je 80% naroda glupani
<Hrki> pa vidis da oni ponavljaju parole koje narod pusi
<Hrki> mislis da bi ovi ponavljali vukovar, cirilice, crkvu da se izbori ne dobijaju na tim glupim temama
<Hrki> evo sad je opet tudman glavni
<Hrki> glupa kolinda
<vileni_> to mi nista ne znaci, ja ne zelim raditi kao u socijalizmu bez obzira na placu
<Hrki> vileni_: selidba
<vileni_> sve to stoji, samo ukazujem da ti je kriva izjava gore :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: krivo mislis ti bi linijom manjeg otpora 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: evo daj mi ti objasni, kako ja mogu sam protiv svih
<Hrki> znaci radim sa ljudima koji neznaju organizirati
<Hrki> naravno da neznaju jer su oni jos na obrtu
<Hrki> kako sad tu mozes nesto napraviti kad nema nikoga pametnoga da saslusa?
<Hrki> a nemas nikakve ovlasti?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pomozi ako znas angaziraj se ukazi kaj krivo rade 
<SilverSpace> kaj si poduzeo u tom pogledu 
<Hrki> kako bi izgledalo da sad covjek od 55godina slusa mulca ? :D
<Hrki> on nece slusat u inat
<Hrki> ako me kuzis :)
<Hrki> totalno su me razocarali stariji ljudi, ponasaju se kao ja
<Hrki> djetinjasto
<SilverSpace> sa takvim ne radis pa ce skuziti 
<Hrki> moram, nemogu birati sefove i nadredjene :D
<SilverSpace> odjeb je lansiran 
<Hrki> pa i je, ja radim po svojem jer znam da sam u pravu :)
<Hrki> pa nece me debili bez skole uciti o organizaciji koju nemaju pojima
<Hrki> da znas kakve samo pizdarije rade ti stariji/iskusni :D
<SilverSpace> evo kaj se sad radi u drzavnom vrhu pred izbore cista represija 
<Hrki> ma ne pratim ta sranja, jer su mi stvarno svi kandidati prelosi
<Hrki> neznam koji je gori, mozda lignja je najbolji
<SilverSpace> nije vrag da samo politicari rade nepravilnosti u gospodarstvu a svi drugi su ok 
<Hrki> opcenito je glup narod
<SilverSpace> josipovic je najvece zlo kaj nam se dogodilo 
<Hrki> 71 smo odgodili kradju na 91
<SilverSpace> 71 se dogodilo zlo zvano racan 
<Mmike> ma gle ovog hadezeovca :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) racan je zlo 
<SilverSpace> zamisli samo kakav je to covjek morao bit da dode na celo KP
<jelly> zlo je sto smo pustili pljacku kod privatizacije, to je zlo
<jelly> SilverSpace: a kakav je morao biti covjek koji je bio predsjednik predsjednistva juge
<jelly> karijerist.  To sto ima odjelo crvene boje je nebitno
<SilverSpace> jelly: mesic je druga prica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad si se odao da ces za kolindu glasat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne nisam se otkrio to sam ti i prije reko 
<Mmike> kaj ces fakat za kolindu glasat?!
<Mmike> mamicevu poslusnicu? :)
<Mmike> pa ja nemrem vjerovat
<SilverSpace> u ovom trenutku jedina ima izlaz prema zapadu 
<jelly> mamicevu kaj wot
<Mmike> ima izlaz prema kaj? :)
<Mmike> kaj opce taj izraz, 'izlaz prema zapadu', znaci?
<jelly> znaci "neko drugi ce rijesit nase probleme"
<SilverSpace> izlaz prena boljem ne prema regiji ili doktor kujundzic koji bolje da ljeci pacijente 
<SilverSpace> jelly: nece niko rijesit nase probleme 
<Ph0> svi se grebu tih politickih mjesta pa bas me zanima dali ce im placa biti veca ili mogucnost boljeg lobiranja za svoj zep
<Mmike> kakak izlaz?
<Mmike> izlaz na more? na italiju? na kaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: josipovica tko je primio osim britanaca koji ovak i onak ne mare za eu 
<SilverSpace> ili nikolic wtf jos gore onaj iz banja luke 
<Mmike> ne kuzim 
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<SilverSpace> koga briga za njih 
<Mmike> nist te ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> umjesto da se razgovara sa madarima slovebcima poljacim cesima 
<jelly> razgovaras s onim tko hoce kupiti tvoj proizvod, dal su to srbi, cesi ili ameri nije bitno
<BotaniCar1> "HT e-mail zastita je otkrila .." OBRUTEEEEEEEEEEEEE , kak se ta tvoja firma na koncu zove ?! :)
<SilverSpace> moram po kruh 
<obrut> BotaniCar1: HT, kak bi se zvala ? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar1: firma ili Grupa? :-)
<BotaniCar1> obrut: nabijem Vas ! :) Taman slozim da mi automatski markira kao spam sve sto dodje s t-com kurca, onda se pojavi t.ht , rijesim i to, pa eto HT-a iz povijesti :)
<jelly> BotaniCar1: imam ti ja popis njihovih IP adresa ak oces blokirati svo to smece :-]
<obrut> :)
<BotaniCar1> :) jelly uvijek ima quick fix :) 
<jelly> jos kad bi imao quick sex
<Mmike> ih
<Mmike> ircer, pa nemre doc do quick sexa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar1> Irceri su jebaci! :) Pamtim :)
<Mmike> :) master faker se javio :)
<Mmike> moram ic nesh jest
<BotaniCar1> Da si mogu poslati samo jednu poruku u proslost, bila bi "zapamti, ircas, stoga si jebac" :) 
<jelly> pa vas dva jeste, osim ak je pravljenje djece bilo outsorsano
<BotaniCar1> Moja supruga je irca vid'la samo kad mi je pokazivala prstom na klijent uz rijeci "gasi taj drek, dala sam ti posla" :) Nekak brijem da je Mmike tiJo rech da je pun irc pichetine , na raspolaganju :) Sto je dijametralno suprotno mom iskustvu :D
<BotaniCar1> Ono, skupim hrabrost pitat' malicku jel za neku  akciju, veli da moze, zicam sliku da vidim u kaj sam se uvalio, dobijem sliku, na slici krampus .. 
<BotaniCar1> Je, voljna je, ali ja vise nsiam 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> tko bira - masturbira
<BotaniCar1> Kaj jedes, mika ? 
<Mmike> jelly, nije za javnost, al' ja sam svoju zenu upoznao na iskon chatu
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> brisimo ovo iz logova
<jelly> pizza u karijoli je cist ok
<jelly> stovise vrlo dobra
 * BotaniCar1 zove mmiketovu zenu da joj veli da , iako se ovaj sjeca kad im je godisnjica, uopce ne zna tko je ona i odakle je :)
<Mmike> meni tam pizza nikak nije dobra
<Mmike> mala, suha, nenadjevena, skupa
<Mmike> iako, nsam dugo bi
<Mmike> bio
<Mmike> i sad slinim :D
 * BotaniCar1 doda mandarinu mmiketu
<jelly> velika, nije suha jer mozzarella od buffala, nadjevena taman koliko treba
<jelly> al skupa, da
<BotaniCar1> pokaj je pizza tam ? 
<jelly> 45-50
<jelly> imaju novu lokaciju, 50m od stare
<BotaniCar1> Nije strasno, kod mene u Sesvetama samo na dva mjesta pizza valja, i isto tak kosta. Ove za <30kn nemrem ni gledat'
 * jelly bio na sastanku
<jelly> najvise volim radni sastanak di se dobro pojede, i na kraju u 5 minuta rijesi posal
<BotaniCar1> O, onda se i pivo pilo !
<jelly> vino :-)
 * Ph0 ce danas popit brlju ljutu
<jelly> tak los dan?
<Ph0> jebem ti pervejziv sql i windoze 203
<jelly> eugh, 2003
<Ph0> nema se para za onvi os
<Ph0> *novi
<jelly> stavi ubuntu!
 * jelly hides, again
<Ph0> a kako da vrtim onda jebeni erp koji je pisan u clarionu
<jelly> iss
<jelly> wine? dosemu?
<Ph0> neda mi se jos s time hebavat pustim dok radi
<Ph0> hm.. neznam jel i postoji pervasivesql *nix
 * jelly nije bio ozbiljan
<SilverSpace> jebo konzum unutra vruce za srusit se 
<BotaniCar1> u clarionu ? /me se sakrije daleko,daleko
<SilverSpace> sad su cevapi na redu 
<Ph0> SilverSpace:  todoric ne spara na grijanju a ?
<BotaniCar1> Ph0: win2003 ce uskoro ostati bez podrske, cuvaj se :)
<Ph0> BotaniCar1: libumeracku da je po mojem nebi sigurno imali hrvatski erp sustav iz pule
<jelly> nije problem sto je hrvatski nego sto radi na 15 godina staroj platformi
<Ph0> jelly: jebat ga to su stari vukovi iz ibm akademije
<BotaniCar1> *libomeracku :) Decko, repas smjelo, paz' da ne postanes jelo :) 
<jelly> zasto onda nije na DB2 ak je iz ibm skole
<Ph0> to je vec pitanje za vise sfere
 * Ph0 danas rakiju pije i zaljeva sa pivom
 * BotaniCar1 pije rakijui zaljeva jointima ( da bar ) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: mocan si ako to mozes :)
<Hrki> pa ta rakija cak i lsd izbija :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: jel to hrastovaca 
<BotaniCar1> Ko, kaj ? Zadnja neobicna rakija koju sam imao je bila od borove smole 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> OpenStack runs on top of an operating system, and more often than not, that operating system is Ubuntu Linux. In the new user survey Ubuntu accounted for 64 percent of OpenStack production deployments.
<ivoks> d o m i n a c i j a
<SilverSpace> cega 
<ivoks> openstacka
<SilverSpace> hm
<Ph0> sto je to kaputara ?
<SilverSpace> Ph0: lici mi kao neko bosansko prezime 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace>  izraz „kaputara“ za posebno lošu rakiju od nepoznatih sirovina
<BotaniCar1> UMRO DJED MRAZ!! Ja mu poslao pismo kako sam prošle godine bila dobar,a on umro od smijeha!!
<jelly> bila dobar???
<jelly> dabar*
<BotaniCar1> bah,dlakocjepu :D
<Ph0> SilverSpace: je rakija od starih kaputa
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi B+ se od prije neki dan može kupiti u FER-ovoj skriptarnici za 365kn
<jelly> SilverSpace: al veli student da moras narucit
<SilverSpace> Ph0: :) 
<jelly> nastojimo drzati bar jednog studenta u ofisu za ukras
<SilverSpace> jelly: aa 
<jelly> odmah se osjecamo mladje
<jelly> veli da mozda sad imaju vece kolicine
<SilverSpace> jelly: to isto ko da narucim 
<SilverSpace> steta kaj tom rpi_u nece dodat 1G rama to bi bilo onda ok 
<SilverSpace> mislim da i ne mogu 
<SilverSpace> cpu ne podrzava 
<Ph0> http://www.dx.com/p/pi-b-a-raspberry-pi-b-computer-expansion-board-set-multicolored-283266#.VIG1sGPc2fU
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak ga mozes odmah dobit nije bas isto
<jelly> al ak ne mozes...
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> lxc-stop -n jakov
<Mmike> jakov is not running
<Mmike> 2 mario@BUNTOR ~> sudo lxc-ls --fancy | grep jakov
<Mmike> jakov                     RUNNING  10.0.3.123  -     NO  
<Mmike> tol'ko o tom kak su LXC super :)
<jelly> bilo sta sto ima opcijy --fancy ima plus kod mene
<SilverSpace> da nemam rpi ja bi si rade sad uzeo ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZvsgXNWSc
<datase> YouTube: ODROID-W - 0:02:24 - 37,205 views - 53 likes / 1 dislikes
<Ph0> http://www.dx.com/p/cubieboard-1gb-cortex-a7-allwinner-a20-dual-core-development-board-black-silver-236045#.VIG3amPc2fU 
<Ph0> zanimljivo ovaj ima i sata prikljucak
<jelly> Ph0: bolje ga uzmi od proizvodjaca nego sa dx-a, http://store.r0ck.me/collections/home-slide/products/cubieboard2
<jelly> $66 sa shippingom
<jelly> $75 na dealextremeu
<Ph0> jebatga navika
<jelly> sata radi ok, 100-120MB/s, al ta ploca ionako ima samo 100Mbps ethernet
<Ph0> za pornice dosta
 * Ph0 ode rakiju filtrirat
<SilverSpace> banana pi 
<jelly> banana pi ima gigabit ethernet ali spojen je kroz usb2, u ostalom nema neki prednosti nad cb2
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ovo se jos nije syncalo
<ivoks> ali ajde, sad je bar u fazi kada i brise stare datoteke
<SilverSpace> ovi tv kanali ko da se dogovore svi u isto vrijeme puste reklame 
<ivoks> upgrade za tcpdump
<ivoks> sto to znaci
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> 4 CVEa
<Mmike> ivoks, al', ono kaj mene buni - kak ja dobijam stalno novih paketa ak je to tamo potrgano?
<Mmike> reciom, tcpdump sam skinuo jucer
<Mmike> i to sa hr.archive repoa
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> novi tcpdump nisi dobio s hr arhive
<ivoks> nego sa security.ubuntu.com
<SilverSpace> ovo ko da je Mmike pisao :) http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45551/tipfeleri-koji-zlata-vrijede
<Mmike> ivoks, istina
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mirka kenny18 i ja smo upravo joinali samba4 kao DC windows2003 domene :)
<jelly> evala
<jelly> koju verziju sambe odn. koji os?
<ivoks> ubuntu 14.04
<ivoks> jelly: hocete kupiti uslugu? :D
<jelly> jok
<jelly> ivoks: jes ti normalan, jos da mi windowsasi uvale odrzavanje AD-a?!
<ivoks> ne...
<ivoks> oni zadrze svoje alate
<ivoks> samo ne moras se zajebavat s windowsima vise
<jelly> a i nasi AD su 2012, vrte se na 2010 compatibility shemi
<ivoks> pa to ce radit jos bolje onda
<jelly> bilo bi zgodno za probat, vjerojatno je lakse iz sambe copy/pasteat popis email adresa na MX nego iz AD-a
<jelly> (postfix na MX-u mora znati koje adrese postoje koje ne, da ne generira backscatter)
<BotaniCar1> jelly: jedna rijec: powershell
<jelly> druga rijec: u AD-u je hrpa smeca
<BotaniCar1> a cuj, smece ces dobiti u autput cime god da vuces podatke
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: kak samba gura group policy-e? 
<BotaniCar1> i, di ih definiram ?
<jelly> mislim da koristis apsolutno iste alate
<jelly> to sto je jedan od AD-ova samba njega nis ne dira
<BotaniCar1> Ako je uspio zgurati sambu kao DC, meni idealno zvuci situacija di windows alate na serverskoj strani vise nemam, jer nemam vise windows servera ; na windowsima to napravim u group policy editoru
<jelly> tako nesto, makar se ja ne bi usudio nemati vise ni jedan ws za to
<BotaniCar1> jelly: bar mi se otvore vrata kroz koja ih mogu polako gurati van 
<jelly> to da
<BotaniCar1> slazem se da ne bi sve na ho ruk
<BotaniCar1> Meni windows DC ima samo jednu rolu koju ne znam zamijeniti sambom, a to su ti group policy-i ; kad to skuzim, ako se moze, postaje mi svejedno sto mi je DC
<jelly> onda imas isto ko sa vmwaretom, sustav na necemu normalnom, a alat za administraciju radi samo na windowsima
<BotaniCar1> da :( 
<ivoks> o jebemu i windows
<ivoks> Cannot create AD based DNS for OS level < 2003
<jelly> (vmware isto ima recommended scripting/api u powershellu)
<ivoks> htio sam staviti dns u bind, umjesto u sambin dns
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: sve ostaje isto; koristis iste alate za management
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: ti kao klijent ne znas da to nije windows server
<ivoks> klijent = domain admin
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: ja bi da nemam te alate (odnosno win servere koji su prije nosili te alate) , vec da funkcionalnost u potpunosti preuzme samba; moze li se to?
<BotaniCar1> kuis, htio bi da nemam gpedit.exe nigdje
<BotaniCar1> Ovo kaj samba postane AD/LDAOP mi je polukorisno samo po sebi
<jelly> to jos nemre afaiui
<jelly> al opet, dvije licence za windows server manje
<BotaniCar1> I manje posla za win admina <3 :) 
<jelly> boo hiss
<jelly> i kad se to raspadne, niko ne zna popraviti, ni windows ni linux admini 
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> imas ldapsearch
<ivoks> imas *normalne* alate za odrzavanje
<ivoks> a ne gui klikalice
<jelly> sorry, openldap ima sugave alate
<jelly> gui klikalice od AD-a su super
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: group policy?
<ivoks> # samba-tool gpo list InitCrew
<ivoks> GPOs for user InitCrew automatic_update_proxy {F23EDE74-7A2E-48DC-82EA-905F8A571D60}
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> sve radi :)
<jelly> ali i windowsi sad imaju hrpu toga prek powershella dostupno, popravljaju se iz verzije u verziju
<ivoks> cek cek cek cek
<ivoks> umask se moze definirati u GECOSu?!
<ivoks> pa u kakvom ja neznanju zivim...
<SilverSpace> Ruski mediji tvrde: Medveščak ostaje bez KHL lige!
<jelly> ivoks: otkad to
<ivoks> jelly: pa bas testiram
<ivoks> chfn -o "umask=002" user
<ivoks> navodno
<jelly> ah, pam_umask
<ivoks> oui
<jelly> neko uhaxirao
<infy-> o/
<jelly>   \o
<infy-> Kako je
<jelly> radno
<infy-> aw
<ivoks> ./known_hosts_bruteforcer.pl
<ivoks> fuck yeah
<ivoks> http://blog.rootshell.be/2010/11/03/bruteforcing-ssh-known_hosts-files/
<jelly> wut
<jelly> ak lik vec ima pristup tvojoj sigurnoj radnoj stanici sa koje radis ssh i imas pristup do private keya, known_hosts je najmanji problem
<ivoks> nije u tome problem
<ivoks> problem je kad ne znas ip adresu
<ivoks> a znas da si se sshaao na stroj
<jelly> ne vidim koji je tu dodatni attack surface.  known_hosts je mod 600
<ivoks> ne ne ne
<ivoks> ja sam zaboravio ip stroja, na koji sam se spajao prije 2 godine
<jelly> aha... to ak si zaboravio 
<ivoks> znam mu subnet, al ne i ip
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> :)
<infy-> bar je ptak
<infy-> petak
<jelly> petaQ!
<jelly> http://star-trek.answers.wikia.com/wiki/What_does_P%27tak_mean
<Mmike> petak dan k'o i svaki drugi
<Mmike> jos gore, dete ne ide u vrtic
<Mmike> Predsjednik Vlade RH Zoran Milanović sastao se danas u Turkmenbašiju s predsjednikom Turkmenistana Gurbangulyjem Mälikgulyýewiçom Berdimuhamedovom.
<Mmike> HOCU JA TAKVO IME!
<Mmike> to je k'o 'butarat bokor baharamkav', samo bolje!
 * jelly slaps Mmike 
 * Mmike giggles
<SilverSpace> bio mi frend tamo na proljece na svadbi 
<SilverSpace> neki njegov poslovni se zenio i kaze bolje danije isao 
<SilverSpace> koji glamur 
<SilverSpace> iznenadio se kako to tam sve izgleda dobro
<Mmike> http://web1.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=33098
<DomaMuff1n> Da mi je znat' jesu ga druga djeca zajebavala za ime u skoli .. i koji bi mu bio nick na ircu .. i kakav je nadimak imao
<DomaMuff1n> da, ocu i ja takvo ime, makar srednje
<DomaMuff1n> Jesam vam rekao kak je renman car ?
<DomaMuff1n> "razvaljujem stivo, ti me gledas, ko som, piteam se samo jesi malo trom" 
<DomaMuff1n> kak rokat persu, a rokat non stop ; kad pustat spicu , a kad pazit na drop"
<SilverSpace> 14.7.2011
<DomaMuff1n> -6267
<Mmike> Blog at WordPress.com. | The Titan Theme.
<Mmike> Foll
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> who said that?!
<Mmike> freakin' bat country
<weshmashian> Mmike: jes' ti ok? mongo napokon doso glave? :)
<Mmike> slozio sam mongo
<Mmike> sad jos da unit testove i neki kufer koji se zove 'amulet test' napravim pa da mi prihvate to sve i wooooooo
<Mmike> http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/istrazivanja/masirajte-ovaj-dio-tijela-i-garantirano-cete-na-wc-u-obaviti-sve-sto-treba
<Mmike> eto! :D
<SilverSpace> nekad si bio kopacka zlatna, a dabas si samo mocvara blatna 
<jelly-home> Mmike: jos par takvih otkrica pa ce zapadna medicina biti na putu da otkrije chi/pranu i cakre za koje kinezi i indijci znaju odavno
<Mmike> ja jos cekam da mi netko 'napravi reiki' tak da 'radi'
<jelly-home> brijem da je reiki sranje jer se njime bave neuke babe, al ak oces efekte na toj bazi, akupunktura 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja znam da mi je samouki lik sredio kicmu zbog koje sam bio tri mjeseda u krevetu pred operaciju i da sam ustao drugi dan bez inekcija i tableta 
<jelly-home> to je super, cak i ako se prezivao pavlovic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lika mi susjed koji je radio sa njime dopeljao doma i drugi dan sam hodao 
<SilverSpace> bio sam jako skeptican prema liku 
<SilverSpace> ali je upalilo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OJMIqVrON0
<datase> YouTube: Feline a little green! Meet the GREEN cat of Bulgaria - 0:00:48 - 44,634 views - 88 likes / 9 dislikes
<Mmike> akupunktira je isto inconclusive
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupping_therapy
<Mmike> wat?
<jelly-home> jel to ono sa podtlakom?
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> to su stare babe radile u zagorju od davnina 
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<Mmike> blago njemu
<Mmike> pol 10, ide spat
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Million_Dollar_Paranormal_Challenge
<Mmike> nakon jebavanja sa squidom
<Mmike> i kombiniranja 'zakaj oce zakaj nece'
<Mmike> odustao sam od istog i stavio nginx
<Mmike> stvar - leti :)
<Mmike> fino sam se zrezal
<Mmike> keramicki nozevi oce bit jako ostri
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> dan je vec par sati :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to sam rekao ovima kaj jos uvijek trljaju krmelje :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> pre dobar je btrfs kad radi
<Mmike> nema vise jebate s mdadmom i inim gluparijama
<Mmike> mkfs.btrfs -d raid0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> jedino ne kuzim zasto je fs brzi ak je na patriciji 
<jelly-home> hooters http://imgur.com/gallery/3S4LVAm
<jelly-home> (fake)
<SilverSpace> dam
<Mmike> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BNELF1GCUAExynU.png:large
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj cemo sad dok ne dodje F1 opet?
<DomaMuffin> formula e , kaj drugo
<DomaMuffin> mozes gledat i dok dete spava, ne cuju se
<DomaMuffin> dzizs kak je internet postao zakua, moras stalno nekaj patchat da ti lopovi ne pokradu slike pimp#..slike s racunala
<SilverSpace> ha puko net 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a nis citat cemo kaj se dogada i pratit testiranja 
<SilverSpace> index se skroz okrenuo protiv sdp_a
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a14814/Sport-Klub/Formula-1/Ukradeni-svi-trofeji-Red-Bulla-u-Northamptonu.html
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/kil93ty
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B4LQEFEIQAA7IMp.jpg
<SilverSpace> rastalit i srebro prodat 
<SilverSpace> jaoooo
<BotoMlat> "Electronic Jugoton - Synthetic Music From Yugoslavia" - toplo preporucam kompilaciju
 * BotoMlat djuska uz Sladjana Milosevic - Neko je tu.mp3 
<SilverSpace> kaj ti to slusas :)
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsGDeZUS-vE
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Mandic - Dodje mi da vrisnem tvoje ime - 0:05:49 - 223,916 views - 603 likes / 8 dislikes
<BotoMlat> Mozda prvu elektroniju na ovim prostorima 
<BotoMlat> Bru-tal-no
<BotoMlat> Ti si nekaj stariji od mene, mozda se i sjecas cega s kompilacije iz diska 
<SilverSpace> jel to to http://is.gd/3R2cU8
<SilverSpace> slabo sam ja to slusao 90% su mi nepoznati 
<SilverSpace> slusao sam samo zg bendove 
<obrut> BotoMlat: pjevala je Sladja i bolje pjesme :)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam od bg slusao posljednu igru leptira 
<Mmike> MA DECKOOOOOOOOOOOO 
<Mmike> AJDE OLAAAAAAAAADIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<SilverSpace> i to radi jednog covjeka Nenad Radulovića kojeg sam upozna i koji je nonstop visio u zg 
<SilverSpace> lik je bio nenadmasan 
<SilverSpace> u pm nis od love http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/osvojen-drugi-najveci-eurojackpot-svih-vremena-veci-od-450-milijuna-kuna/788373.aspx
<SilverSpace> jebote kak bi svi u komentarima djelili lovu bas bi volio vidjet da dobiju kak bi onda djelili 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da ja dobijem ja bi dao 100k za #ubuntu-hr kanal
<Mmike> /dev/sdd1          ext4      899G  862G   37G  96% /storage
<Mmike> pa jebemu :)
<Mmike> nikad mjessta dosta, nikad, nikad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet cackas po serveru :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ovo je doma kod mene
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bi sve potrosio :)
<BotoMlat> I JA BI TROSIO !!!!11
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: jebote mi dva ko da smo zemljaci :D
<BotoMlat> Ja sigurno jesam :) 
<BotoMlat>  Laboratorija zvuka -Devica 69.mp3 !!
<BotoMlat> Dobri su bili decki prije, nema da pjesma bude bez vokala
<BotoMlat> Oliver je kritizirao rad Gorana Bregovića, Bijelog dugmeta i drugih koji su razvijali vrstu glazbe koju on opisuje kao "seljački rok" i " pastirski rok", posebno citirajući Bregovićevo nepostojanje glazbenog obrazovanja ("Glazba Gorana Bregovića za mene je prava humoristična serija Bennyja Hilla"). #https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Mandi%C4%87
<BotoMlat> +1 za url s HR znakovima 
<BotoMlat> Nego , winampove vizualizacije spremno zakolju i R9 290 karticu :) Milinica :) 
<SilverSpace> winanmp nikad nisam koristio 
<Mmike> zemljache :)
<BotoMlat> rejveri: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Vcg2YhaoQNY/UU4J7_vEIGI/AAAAAAAACFQ/65vNrARjyfY/s1600/slika-17.jpg
<BotoMlat> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10436341_848302205231976_4019186915758530576_n.png?oh=09728118fc7bd32b7af7f6dc3e44cf57&oe=55043518&__gda__=1426836338_c0be20b0f1bbda81cbeae8113ca2191b # Idem malo prek' k Znidasicu :) 
<Mmike> velim ja sinu: tastaturosetac (lik se sece s mini tipkovnicom s kojom kontroliramo xbmc pa si pusta crtice na tome)
<Mmike> a on pokusava izgovorit i veli: ttrbrjr
<Mmike> mater i lxcu
<Mmike> imam 4 containera a ne vide se :)
<BotoMlat> Rek'o sam ti , Mmike, jos koji dan i ta tastatura bu isla u vrtic, a da ti to ni ne znas :9 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> treba imat rezervnu :)
<BotoMlat> Mmike: ta hodosh tstatura, jel za preporucit' ? Ako da, koja je ? 
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> i ne
<Mmike> malecka je
<Mmike> i infrared je
<Mmike> i mogu wakeonat laptop kroz nju
<Mmike> al' je ono, za silu
<Mmike> ctrl+slovo, shift+slovo, to je lutrija
<Mmike> moras bas ono, molit i kumit
<Mmike> dubok hod tipki
<Mmike> nije nikak za tipkanje
<Mmike> samo za spejs/enter/bckspc/goredoljelijevodesno
<SilverSpace> ovakav zavoj imas i prema Sisku http://www.24sata.hr/sudbine/opasna-crna-tocka-u-dvoriste-im-do-sada-uletjelo-cak-30-auta-397034
<SilverSpace> svako malo sruse ogradu
<Mmike> qcow2 on top of btrfs - BAAAD BAAAD idea
<BotoMlat> Mmike: sporo kod expandanja ? 
<Mmike> sporo uopce
<Mmike> btrfs je vec copy on write
<BotoMlat> zakaj si se uopce sjetio toga ? ono, btrfs vec ima i snapshote i expand on demand, kaj qcow jos ima uopce ? 
<Mmike> to je default kad u kvmu radis virtualku
<Mmike> (ili sam ja to kliknuo jer eto)
<Mmike> sad sam prebacio na raw i radi fino
<Mmike> oko 40-50 MB/sec u citanju/pisanju po svakom od diskova
<Mmike> naime, stavio sam si dva SSDa u stripe (raid0), i tamo imam lxcove i neke virtualke za koje znam da mi nisu bitne :0
<BotoMlat> Najavio si tak nekaj, munja, velis ? 
<Mmike> jos da si kupim onu plocu i 4790K, i ihaj-haj
<Mmike> da, fakat fino radi
<Mmike> imam oko 13k iopsa za citanje i tolko za pisanje u randomrw fio testu
<SilverSpace> posjetio me http://is.gd/LpiITx
<BotoMlat> Mmike: si na pidzinu ? /msg
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> na ircu
<Mmike> nisam
<BotoMlat> OVO !!! http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/live-streaming.aspx
<SilverSpace>  Formula E pa tko to gleda 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/spaseni-nakon-pet-mjeseci-na-moru/1248957/
<SilverSpace> hebo te led ni na kopnu to ne bi prezivio 
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> brijem da je formula-e zakon )
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-07
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> BIJA
<Mmike> BAJA
<Mmike> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!
<Mmike> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-open-monitoring-distribution-with-check_mk-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Mmike> omd - to je to
<DomaMuff1n> prical sam s jednim od devova, veli da je ok, ako vec nisi neko vrijeme ulozio u nagios. Ako jesi, ne isplati se prebacivat'
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ne da se isplati neg se sam tak isplati :)
<Mmike> integrira ti nagios sa check_mkom i inim djidjama
<Mmike> i sve se apdejta samo i sve
<Mmike> ma, milina
<Mmike> a mosh umjesto nagiosa koristit onaj
<Mmike> nagios4 wannabe
<Mmike> kak se zove
<Mmike> shinken!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nu2 mamic
<BotoMlat1> Mmike brijem da bi mi bilo nespretno prealzit' .. ili bi morao rekreirati sva custom s*anja koja imam, ili pregaziti njima postojece i shebati tko zna kaj ; kad bi bas imao viska resursa, ostavio bi postojeci nagios kak je i proglasio ga samo jednom omd instancom 
<Mmike> nemres to
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> digni u virtualci nekoj omd i probaj
<Mmike> check_mk je ono sto me odusevljava
<Mmike> drugo je manje vise
<Mmike> guba, al' ono
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> jel netko gleda konferenciju?
<SilverSpace> cega
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: pa ovo na hulku
<markosejic> d dan
<obrut> demit, nisam ni znao za tu konferenciju :P
<BotoMlat1> Mmike: check_mk je samo nadostuk na nagios , mozes i na postojeci ako ti se sexa , omd je visokointegrirani kua, na to prec mi je tlaka 
<BotoMlat1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RgevIXPxkQ # gawd damn ravers !
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Mandic - Pitaju me pitaju - 0:02:23 - 68,519 views - 201 likes / 1 dislikes
<obrut> oko moje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma omd je samo nagios+check_mk+djidje
<Mmike> BotoMlat1, , doduse, ne kuzim kak da dodam novi check :)
<Mmike> kao, sve automacki a pimpek
<Mmike> dodo postgres na stsroj i check_mk nista
<SilverSpace> ggopet rikno internet 
<BotoMlat1> Mmike: "cmk -I" ili "cmk -I remotehost" trigerira inventory, ako moze, upaliti ce check nakon toga. Ako ne, oldskul, pisi sam :) 
<BotoMlat1> Imas http://exchange.check-mk.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=53&func=fileinfo&id=62 na postgres makini ?
<BotoMlat1> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10805601_1012887192070715_8822311328362943380_n.jpg?oh=d8c15b46182c5bab81b26b5326332447&oe=550F7BC7 #Dragi tata , za rodjendan zelim .. 
<SilverSpace> hja 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam samo check-mk-agent
<Mmike> kaj nebi ono moro sve imat?
<BotoMlat1> Ja to ne koristim, samo sam citao. Afaik, ne
<BotoMlat1> https://extremeshok.com/5094/centos-6-x-rhce-6-redhat-6-zram-compression-compressed-swap-residing-in-ram-over-allocating-memory/
<BotoMlat1> Ono kad nemas memorije pa se moras dovijati 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWQycTXXOs
<datase> YouTube: Raspberry Pi + TV / DVD / GPS / Reversing Camera installed in my car. - 0:07:15 - 329,487 views
<Mmike> OMD[mariosite]:~$ cmk -I
<Mmike> postgres_sessions 1 new checks
<Mmike> postgres_stat_database 1 new checks
<Mmike> postgres_stat_database.size 1 new checks
<Mmike> moras na ruke skopirat plugine
<Mmike> pa jebo taki autodiscovery
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> check_mk je malo manje govno od nagiosa
<Mmike> ili gadno vece, ovisi s koje strane ga se gleda
<BotoMlat1> Smrdi. 
<SilverSpace> ne prdi
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-30
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jEjWmJu4FU&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Naduvani lik i prodavačica - 0:00:08 - 391217 views - 2623 likes / 311 dislikes
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> cpu mi lockan na 800 HMz
<dodobas> Mmike: genijalno ... bar ce manje struje trosit :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeZYqwlgUUE
<dodobas> e Mmike ... http://www.devopsbookmarks.com/
<Mmike> dodobas: odlicno!
<Mmike> dodobas: zash na bf ne stavis to?
<dodobas> bf?
<jelly-home> basefook
<dodobas> to je dobro ime :)
<dodobas> uh... lag je 15sek... 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo tebi treba a ne meteo stanica http://is.gd/CREfbA
<Mmike> hehe, da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak se ono bash opet ucita
<SilverSpace> -bash: reboot: command not found
<Mmike> probaj: restart :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rehash
<Mmike> u biti, ne
<Mmike> kaj oces napravit?
<Mmike> (rehash je bilo u tcsh :D )
<SilverSpace> -bash: /root/.bashrc: No such file or directory
<Mmike> ok?
<SilverSpace> bash paket mi se nadogradio 
<SilverSpace> i sad ne radi 
<SilverSpace> reboot mi ne gine
<SilverSpace> ni jedna naredba mi ne radi iz terminala
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' to koristis ubuntu 18.20? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> arch na rpi
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> dodobasa pitaj, on ti zna arch
<dodobas> SilverSpace: /usr/bin/bash -l
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw
<SilverSpace> dodobas: thx
<SilverSpace> odoh van na vijetar
<SilverSpace> vi*
<SilverSpace> fiju briju
<api984> dali netko zna sta je bilo sa freenodom jucer?
<api984> server full stalno
<Mmike> api984: ddos
<api984> Mmike: bilo na nekim newsima ili?
<api984> Mmike: thanks
<vileni> probali su instalirati dos jer je linux bezveze
<Mmike> na tviteru sam citao
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> vileni: lol :)
<vileni> crvenokapi certificirani inzinjer vileni, molim lijepo
<Mmike> vileni: ooo
<Mmike> vileni: ooooo
<Mmike> vileni: ooooooooooooo
<vileni> Mmike: sad cu imati vremena gnjaviti te za juju :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> vileni: a tetovaza... jesi je stavio ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: da ne mrzim redhat, mozda :)
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao sa parprouted?
<ivoks>        parprouted is designed for and tested only with Linux 2.4.x kernels.
<ivoks>         (C) 2004, Vladimir Ivaschenko <vi@maks.net>
<ivoks> a radi savrseno
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhuYzIQ1Zos
<datase> YouTube: LiveLeak - Bizarre accident with vehicle tail left in air by unknown force - 0:00:20 - 1521495 views - 1582 likes / 113 dislikes
<Mmike> kabl, zica, strik
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<SilverSpace> da rijesili su to da je kamion zapeo za zicu tj. neki kabel
<SilverSpace> ovaj skroz desno kamion
<SilverSpace> vidi se lik kako je dotrcao do kamiona 
<Mmike> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/3ugh9j/bizarre_accident_in_china_invisible_cable_on_road/
<jelly-home> kak ste to tek sad vidli, to je od petka ili subote
<Mmike> mi radimo, jelly
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRCcGUvmZDE
<datase> YouTube: Beetham Tower Humming - 0:00:38 - 36560 views - 164 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://i.imgur.com/Y3vojpu.png
<jelly-home> lemilica sa namjestanjem temperature za 100kn http://www.banggood.com/907-Constant-Temperature-Electric-Soldering-Iron-Lead-free-22OV-60W-p-920554.html
<jelly-home> Mmike: prek vikenda radimo, prek tjedna citamo gluposti na internetu? :-)
<vileni> jelly-home: mislis da valja to ista?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/azEi1j
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> konzum.hr/klik
<ivoks> ma jel...
<ivoks> ne moram traziti po ducanima
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: iz iskustva kazem da to nije dobro
<SilverSpace> ta sranja se jako cesto kvare
<vileni> ivoks: sta nije to vec godinama? 
<vileni> tj, neznam koji je dio tu novi 
<Mmike> tam di je bio getrro na vrbanima
<Mmike> sad je konzum drive-in
<SilverSpace> vileni: danas se hvale da su neke novine uveli
<ivoks> vileni: veci je izbor sad
<vileni> mi smo uredno prije narucivali kad smo zivjeli u maksimiru, na 4. katu bez lifta :)
<Mmike> vileni: i donesu doma?
<Mmike> ja ne znam zakaj to ne radim, neg gubim vrijeme jednom tjedno
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGwwGXCKIag <- a fail :) (prvi samo sam pogledao)
<datase> YouTube: BEST CRANE ACCIDENTS || Ultimate Crane Fails Compilation - 0:06:56 - 13477 views - 19 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXKaAzEJrk sam da mi datase veli kaj je to
<datase> YouTube: Homeless Man Under Pressure.mov - 0:04:01 - 1847021 views - 14764 likes / 235 dislikes
<jelly-home> <Tina> idu mandarine  sutra  posli pošaljem mail samo sad idem na sastanak
<vileni> Mmike: da, culi su se od drugog kata kako uzdisu vec :)
<vileni> par puta su dosli kad i ja, pa sam im pomogao
<vileni> ali fora je da mozes spremiti shopping liste, pa se podsjetis po njima sto treba kupiti, ili reuse kompletne liste uz modifikacije
<vileni> a imali su, tj mozda jos uvijek imaju opciju "pokupi", za konzum u sarajevskoj
<vileni> onda je cura naklikala sto treba, min 200kn, i ja sam sa posla stao autom iza u kod skladista i samo ubacim kutije u auto, da ne placam dostavu
<Mmike> jelly-home: count me in
<vileni> kad bi bila dostava?
<Mmike> i jel' ze moze doplatit da dodje doma, k'o konzum? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta nije poanta toga i da se popije koji gemist, potrga koja stolica?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> naravno! :)
<Mmike> al' reko, da pitam, kad vec 
<jelly> Mmike: BotaniCar vileni obruT hbTabTabJebga Joško: mandarine stižu sutra, trebam narudžbu ODMAH SAD
<jelly> vileni: dostava iza toga, srijeda ili cetvrtak ili sutra navecer
<vileni> jelly: ako ima paket od 10, daj
<jelly> ima vreća od 10, da
<jelly> http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu
<Mmike> jelly: mene si ok upisao, thnx
<Mmike> jelly: upioso sam si i marmeladu jednu
<jelly> Mmike BotaniCar vileni obruT hb još ko: http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu mmike, bot, pišem 1x7kg u nedostatku informacija, updateajte do 4
<jelly> sata.
<Mmike> scsi
<Mmike> jelly: ne racuna dobro onaj? nije mi 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> dobro racuna, moj mozak se muci danas nesto
<jelly> obruT: tebi sam isto pisao 7kg na blef... ak neces, bude islo rodbini :-)
<jelly> za hbognera ne znam jel tu il nije pa se ne usudim nist pisati
<jelly> naravno da dobro računa, nije excel blesav
<jelly> ak neko zna njegov broj, javite mu SMSom ili nesto
<jelly> hbognerov, ne excelov.
<dodobas> on je u novom sadu... AFAIK
<jelly> znam da je nes pricao o NS da
<dodobas> poslao sam mu poruku na hrbroj ... 
<Mmike> ivoks lookalike: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/t1.0-9/12308340_10153825040936473_8373703642808237614_n.jpg?oh=6060e0fd41bcad078602c51c5cede75a&oe=56F606E5
<jelly> tnx
<obruT> jelly: ljubi te deda... moze :)
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> OHAI
<jelly> ok, vidim da ste se dodali hbogner i dodobas, probat ću apdejat narudžbu... ne garantiram 100% jer je sve na brzinu
<jelly-test> hmha
<jelly-test> anyway.  Primijetio i proslijedio update narudzbe za hbognera i dodobasa.  Jebe me freenode i ddos na normalnoj konekciji pa neke poruke vjerojatno nisu prosle
<ivoks> "Ja volim Republiku zato Å¡to u njoj stanujem. Ona je lijepa i velika i moja Republika se zove Jugoslavija".
<ivoks> "Republika je država u kojoj ljudi žive slobodno i mirno, jer nad njima nitko ne vlada, a to se zove socijalizam".
<ivoks> koji brainwash
<ivoks> a pazi ovo
<ivoks> ovo veli dijete od 8 godina:
<ivoks> "Republika je jedno veliko društvo koje se ne odvaja jedno od drugog i ja volim Republiku zato što će krv prosuti za sve nas u Jugoslaviji..."
<ivoks> ode kenny
<ivoks> sta je vec 4?
<jelly-test> hm, zasto mi za jelly veli "Cannot send to channel"
<jelly> hm
<jelly-test> sad radi
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja nisam nista
<jelly-test> %$#@ ddos
<ivoks> mandarine
<ivoks> jel to poskupilo?
<ivoks> prije se pricalo da ce 1kg biti 3kn
<ivoks> a vidi sad
<jelly> pa i je 3-4 kune u ducanu
<jelly> OTOH, ove... su fine.
<ivoks> kaj sam zakasnio?
<ivoks> a jebemu
<jelly> cek da vidim
<jelly> ivoks: koliko bi uzeo
<ivoks> 7kg
<jelly> ivoks: moze
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> Mmike ce platiti za mene
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> naime kaj, likovi su jucer pobrali, danas dovezli i veceras-sutra ujutro prebace u male vrecice i kutije kako je ko narucio
<ivoks> a hocu li ja dobiti r1?
<jelly> hahahaha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako placa Mmike onda ce on dobit r1
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nominalno to kolegica koja narucuje sve sama kupi, brijem
<vileni> neznam jel to posvuda da ako failas na iq testu da te zaposle na helpdesku
<jelly> neki put zavrsis u prodaji
<vileni> jelly: :))
<ivoks> nemojte tako
<SilverSpace> vileni: :) tko te ljuti 
<ivoks> prodaja je komplicirana
<ivoks> nekad moras cijeli dan golf igrati
<ivoks> znas li ti koliko je to dosadan sport?
<Mmike> zash ja danas doibijam blackriday emailove/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ivoks: imas pun kufer pre glasnu tastaturu
<ivoks> Mmike: to je james
<hbogner> o/
<jelly-test> \o
<hbogner> poslao mi dodobas sms pa sam se zapisao
<hbogner> i onda mi net crkao, valjda je proslo
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hbogner> vecer
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Moz0MAzsxmU
<datase> YouTube: [18+] Ladislav Nagy cuts Vitaly Sitnikov's throat with his blade - 0:03:11 - 92893 views - 133 likes / 15 dislikes
<Mmike> gadno
<ivoks> raspad Mosta
<ivoks> al bas raspad :)
<Vlado9A3CY> moj bi susjed na to rekao samo "a kaj moreš" :)
<ivoks> a nis
<ivoks> sad su ko sardine
<ivoks> telia je ispojebala nes
<ivoks> opet
<jelly> ili je samo taj petrina problem, a ovi ne znaju dati jedinstvenu izjavu i odjebat ga
<hbogner> jel znate kaj o altus-it ?
<SilverSpace> benga ce poskupjet i to dosta tak bar kazu
<jelly> da :-)
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto-video--trabant-koji-bi-posramio-i-lamborghini-huracan-/1468122/
<jelly> https://imgur.com/2KtsoHa
<jelly> oho, valent na tv
<vileni> Mmike: ovi se samo mnoze http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g294454-d8550344-Reviews-Brewdogs_Zagreb-Zagreb_Central_Croatia.html
<Mmike> ivoks, lol (@aaiedu) :D
<Mmike> vileni, bili dodobas i ja tamo
<Mmike> vileni, nist posebno, a skupo
<Mmike> burgeraj je bolji, iako je jos skuplji
<Mmike> a i yellow submarine
<Mmike> moram po pelene
<jelly> hbogner: proslo je, samo izgleda nije prosla moja poruka tebi i dodobasu da je proslo ;)
<hbogner> jelly, super
<hbogner> laku noc
<hbogner> cujemo se sutra
<Mmike> mysqcli
<Mmike> pgcli
<Mmike> mrak!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-01
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<SilverSpace> oo pa di si smotani 
<SilverSpace> pardon BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam se , ako nije kasno, dodao za 2x7kg . TIA
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na cemu vrtis arch, zakaj vrtis arch ? 
<SilverSpace> rpi 
<SilverSpace> koristim rpi kao wifi router za goste
<SilverSpace> http://haydenjames.io/download-arch-linux-raspberry-pi-wifi-access-point-setup/
<BotaniCar> Ja imam na AP-u dva SSID-a , jedan za ukucane, jedan za sve ostale 
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> e Mmike znas sto sam cuo.... da mandarine idu jako dobro s maslinama :)
<BotaniCar> Gawddamn what ?! 
<BotaniCar> S maslinama ?! U kakvoj kombinaciji ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: zna Mmike 
<BotaniCar> 'ocu i ja znati ! :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: si tu?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u AD-u, koji je defaultni zapis passworda?
<ivoks> koja schema
<ivoks> CRYPT
<ivoks> saznao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj to mene pitas, ja sam certificirani linux administrator (Copyright: vileni, 2015)
<hbogner> he he he
<vileni> BotaniCar: priznaj, koliko MS certifikata imas :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtv_M8_hrwc
<datase> YouTube: Al sam gladan, baš sam gladan - 0:00:31 - 54322 views - 93 likes / 11 dislikes
<jelly> njam-njam paštete
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, nesto cemo izmisliti
<vileni> jelly: jel se zna kad je isporuka?
<ivoks> Zbog višekratnih problema s upravljačkim sustavom piloti su, u veoma lošim vremenskim prilikama, isključili automatski pilot kako bi otklonili problem, nakon čega su izgubili nadzor nad letjelicom
<ivoks> pa jebemu i takvi piloti
<Mmike> s kim ja radim
<ivoks> kaj te muci?
<Mmike> lik je secirao tocno kaj kvm napravi krivo da srusi stroj
<Mmike> ono, do u detalj
<Mmike> prejebeno
<ivoks> cek... ti to ne mozes?
<ivoks> ;)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> naravno da mogu, tko to nemre ;)
<Mmike> sad mi objasnjava kaj i kak
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> ne kuzim bar 3/4 toga kaj mi prica )
<Mmike> na stranu to sto je kinez :)
<Mmike> veli on: "And, see, this part here, this is very interesting!"
<Mmike> i onda krene s dodatnim entuzijazmom )
<Mmike> jelly: kaj onda danas?
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> kaj ja moram platit za ivoksa?
<hbogner> Mmike, svatko mora platit za svoje prosle grijehe :D
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni nisam stigao prosli vikend pojest nesto fino i za vas, al sam popio nekaj z vas
<hbogner> probat cu ovaj vikend
<Mmike> idi u drek
 * Mmike danas ide jest na plac
<Mmike> kod trovaca
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> tuga prevelika
<hbogner> je, a ja danas gablecovao u pekari
<jelly> vileni, Mmike, hbogner, dodobas, BotaniCar, obruT: ak moze danas poslije posla, super, al nekako sumnjam da cemo se svi dogovorit
<jelly> Mmike: alzo da, moras platit za ivoksa
<jelly> molim tocne novce, da ne bude ko prosli put!
 * jelly ima samo krupnog
<jelly> grah varivo u menzi
<hbogner> jelly, kad danas? ja mogu tek oko 18 ili poslje
<hbogner> pa ak budete jos tamo mogu
<dodobas> a gjde treba biti... ja sam slobodan tek oko 20h
<vileni> jelly: ja mogu oko 18, stovise pozeljno mi je
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja nemrem danas ni sutra ( danas moram s malim nekaj, sutra imam zubara nakon kojeg necu moci voziti) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: i kaj fali s netocnim nofcima, ako su svi postupili kao ja , na kraju si imao surplusa za bar jedne cevape, kak i treba biti ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to me vise brine nego da ce biti premalo!
<jelly> vileni, Mmike, hbogner, dodobas, BotaniCar, obruT: ocemo onda cetvtrak 18:00 kao prosli put, a ako se neko uzelio odmah danas, onda nek me zvrcne ili smsne, broj na /msg 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ACK
<hbogner> jelly, nisam siguran da sam u cetvrtak u RH, radje danas u prolazu pokupim
<jelly> vileni, Mmike, hbogner, dodobas, BotaniCar, obruT: ok. sastanak je u svakom slučaju križanje Vukovarska / Nova cesta, zgrada s južne strane Vukovarske di je HERA, kafić Mirage (čitaj: mi'raž)
<BotaniCar> aka mjesto di Mmiketovo i moje dete vriste :) 
<jelly> vileni, hbogner: imate /msg.  Vas dvojicu onda racunam danas oko 18:00, necu spustati vrece s mandarinama dole dok se neko ne pojavi :-)
<vileni> ok
 * jelly se upravo oznojio prenoseci 50 kila mandarina do lifta -- kondicija 0
 * BotaniCar se upravo preznojio jer je na MS portalu dobio poruku "account ti je suspendan zbog zlouporabe"
 * obruT upravo pise mail od kojih ce se mnogi preznojit :P
 * hbogner upravo ide u ducan
<BotaniCar> napisi meni prvom obruT 
<BotaniCar> obruT: i nikak mi ne radi ipv6, aj reviewaj uputu :) 
<jelly> imas pravi 'v6 od isp-ja ili neki tunel
<obruT> :P moram se  raspitat kod kolega
<obruT> jelly: pravi dualstack
<jelly> #onokad pomislis da ti je firma prednjacila u tehnologiji... prije 12 godina, a sad je i ex-nacionalni telco sisa
<obruT> jelly: sredinom 2013. sam doma vec imao to...
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam v6-over-v4 , kad su mi mijenjali analognu telefoniju u IP telefoniju su mi resetirali ruter. Nakon reseta, a slijedeci obruTovu kuharicu, nemrem se tako spojiti. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: cek malo, ne radi ti onaj ZTE i dualstack ili nesto drugo ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: ZTE u "novom" defaultu ( koji je pokupio kod migracije na IP telefoniju) radi. Kad konfiguriam dual stack - ne radi nish, imam nemustu gresku kod spajanja na net (nemustu kao "nemrem se spojit")
<BotaniCar> Usput, MS-ov partnerski portal je zaku*ac, administrativno. Mogu vas dodati kao dio tvrtke, dodijeliti uloge, ukloniti, ali Vam ne mogu promijeniti lozinku :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nist, bacit cu pogled kod sebe doma kakve su mi postavke...
<Mmike> jelly: nemrem cetrvrtak, tj, mogu al' iza 19 tek
<vileni> Mmike: mozes danas? :)
<Mmike> mogo bi, neznam jos
<Mmike> sto?
<jelly> Mmike: mrdarine, eto sto
<jelly> navrh brda mrndarina mrda
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> kakav mail server
<ivoks> s userima na sustavu i u AD-u
<ivoks> i aliasima na oba
<Mmike> jelly: vileni kaj danas?
<Mmike> kaj=zar
<jelly> Mmike: moze al ne nosim mrdarine do tam
<jelly> Mmike: znači sastanak u miražu a dalje možemo i nešto pojist/popit
<vileni> ja bi ionako trebao po curu na tresnjevku danas
<jelly> nb: žar je promijenio kuhara 
<jelly> miško više nije sa nama :-\
<vileni> a sto se hrane tice, mozda moram na hamburger poslije
<Mmike> cek sad
<Mmike> nist nisam skuzio
<Mmike> aha, vileni/hbogner ste danas? onda cu i ja doc danas
<Mmike> kakav sad zar?
<Mmike> previse tipkate, pre malo radite :)
<vileni> upravo naprotiv
<vileni> tipkanje = rad
<BotaniCar> obruT: moglo bi biti da sam ja ujeb'o jer nisam prije setupiranja pobrisao sve postojece konekcije. Pobrisao sam one koje su se po imenu mogle povezati s internetom, a ostavio one od iptelefonije jer sam radio od doma i telefon mi je bio nuzan. Pogledaj kad mozes, falapusa ! .)
<hbogner> Mmike, da ja mogu danas oko 18 ili kasnije
<BotaniCar> NENENENENENE Nemrete bez mene ici jesti !!!
<jelly> kasno pališšššššš
<Mmike> nemrem jest, nmogu pit
<BotaniCar> Do-obro, onda cu se ja prenajest PRIJE nego odem po mandarine ! Pac'te vidjet kad ce me trbuh boljet' :) 
 * BotaniCar se psihicki priprema za sinov posjet zubaru, mozda da se napijem 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, hzzo zubar ili privatnik?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: hzzo , nema mi smisla da klinca s mlijecnim zubima furam privatniku. Ne idemo po protezu ili nesto gdje bi to moglo imati utjecaja.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bedi neki sa zubima, ili samo kontrola?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kao mali je pao k'o picica i puk'o mu je zub. Bilo je samo pitanje vremena kad ce takav, otvoren i puknut, poceti boljeti. Nakon pada smo bili kod zubarke koja je inzistirala da ne petljamo detetu po ustima dok voda ne dodje do grla. Voda je dosla do grla. 
<Mmike> :/
<BotaniCar> Uzas, juce se digne u ponoc s "boli me zubic", a ja mu moram reci "spavaj pa nece boljeti, druge ti pomoci nemam" .. 
<jelly> ouch
<BotaniCar> Jebaj ga, drogirat' ga nesmijem, oni sirupici kaj imamo po doma ne mogu ponistiti ikakav ozbiljniji bol .. 
<jelly> sa koliko godina smije dijete ibuprofen
<jelly> nastranu sad sto je to lose za jetru
<BotaniCar> Mozes ti i s 3 mjeseca, ako je prava doza. Ja kaj imam doma, to su doze za slona srusit'
<jelly> ah
<jelly> ha... uzet tabletu od 400, zmrvit, razrezat na 4 lajne... i smrkat :-)
<jelly> uf, ove mandarine su previse slatke ;-)
<pkiller> zub... BotaniCar kad ga prvi put bude uho bolilo... joše se sjećam kako sam patio taj jedan dan kao djete :)
<pkiller> zubobolje se ne sjećam toliko
<obruT> ček malo :) koji je onda dogovor ? kad je primopredaja mandarina ? ja sumnjam da cu na klopu jer idem na trening danas, ali na cugu uvijek mogu...
<vileni> obruT: last info, danas, 18h, mirage
<BotaniCar> pre slatke mandarine, you say ?! 
<jelly> bar ova druga sorta s tankom korom, da
<jelly> obruT: pola danas 18h ko stigne, pola cetvrtak 18h
 * Mmike danas 18h i malo sitnica
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti danas nemres nikak?
<Mmike> kak sam ja glup pa mogu u cetvrtak i to mogu s detetom tdoc :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zubar s malim, mandarine ce morati pricekati
 * Mmike danas dodje po mandarine
<Mmike> a u cetvratak dodje fore radi
<BotaniCar> E! Aj, mozemo i cevapit, Filip voli jesti u drustvu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj sutra ti zubaru?
<BotaniCar> Da, sutra ja .. 
<Mmike> mozemo probat, nisam siguran kol'ko ce se moj sin znat kontrolirat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj pakj teib?
<Mmike> PAIK KUTNBA BEKTERKA!
<Mmike> danas nisam popio kavu
<Mmike> lose
<BotaniCar> Ja redovno odrzavanje, ovaj put to ukljucuje i anesteziju pa ne bi za volan
<BotaniCar> amnesteziju !
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> pa kakvu anesteziju ces dobit, opcu? :D
<BotaniCar> Ako me ne amnestira tak jako da nemrem vozit, nije me dovoljno omamio 
<Mmike> pa cim te omamljuje?
<Mmike> dusikom? :D
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, nisam injekciju dobio ~15 godina 
<pkiller> ako te amnestira onda si na konju
<BotaniCar> Ili kaj vec trose
<pkiller> Amnesty - an official pardon for people who have been convicted of political offenses.
<Mmike> pa inekcija, da
<BotaniCar> pkiller je isto cijepljen na sarkazam dok je na poslu. Podrzavam 
<Mmike> odvali ti pol face
<Mmike> al' mosh vozit bez beda
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i legalno je ? 
<Mmike> ne utjece na mozak i motoricke sposobnosti
<Mmike> naravno 
<Mmike> mislim, osim ak te ne pikne i u rame ili u lakat slucajno :)
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, pitam. Anywho, ionek nemrem jest' s razvlajenom celjusti,pa .. 
<Mmike> u amerke ti daju dusik ili koji kufer
 * BotaniCar samo gleda kak tipka i cdi se 
<Mmike> koji te omami cijelog
<BotaniCar> Joj, ja bi se plinio !!!!
<pkiller> BotaniCar: evo još 3 min
<Mmike> graha, poriluka....
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako se dobro sjecam zadnji put kad sam imao vadjenje zuba sam isao na cevape drugi dan.Morao sam malo paziti kak zvacem i plakao sam dok sam jeo, ali ne zalim :) 
<Mmike> a koji zub vadis?
<BotaniCar> predzadnji neki :)
<vileni> dosta je lokalizirana ta injekcija
<vileni> smijesno je ako probas piti nesto nakon toga
<BotaniCar> Smijesno meni, ili svima osim meni ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: svakako nemoj jest nakon inekcije
<Mmike> jedno 2-3 sata
<Mmike> jer nesh nish osjetit
<Mmike> pa da si ne pojedes obraz
<vileni> BotaniCar: neznam, i meni je bilo smijesno
<BotaniCar> ++
<vileni> ali pretezno drugima
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/QbruaXm.webm # fixin' bugs in production
<jelly> that's not...
<BotaniCar> cork it in and water away ! ;-)
<ivoks> dakle ovaj most
<ivoks> ne znam jel bi im se smijao ili divio
<ivoks> zajebani su
<vileni> ivoks: sto su sad napravili?
<ivoks> sad na kraju, kad su dobili odgovore, opet nece s nikim
<ivoks> vec opet trube da treba velika koalicija ili novi izbori
<ivoks> rade budale od sdpa i hdza
<ivoks> 'odgovorite prek vikenda'
<ivoks> i onda nakon toga 'meh, sad pricajte jedni s drugima'
<ivoks> mozda zvuci fora, ali nije to bas ozbiljan pristup
<ivoks> pazi ti ovog bolesnika
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ-6_EHn9co
<datase> YouTube: Kim Jong Un enjoys soldiers trampling on U.S. flag - 0:01:12 - 11748 views - 195 likes / 54 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUpUEJxO_PQ
<datase> YouTube: Kim Jong Un Guides Contest of Air Commanding Officers of KPA Air and Anti-Air Force - 0:37:50 - 36912 views - 123 likes / 94 dislikes
<ivoks> oni fakat pucaju iz dvokrilaca
<ivoks> ha, tko im je prodao mig 29
<jelly-temp> Hmha s mobitela
<Mmike> jelly-temp, sorry, sastanak imam za 15 minuta, smetnuo s uma
<Mmike> jelly-temp, pa se vidimo u cetvrtak (nadam se da ti je vileni prenio sve)
<jelly-temp> Anyway, iskrsnula mi je cuga s bivsim kolegom malo dalje od Miragea pa mandarine budemo rijesili brzinski a na cugu 100m dalje zapadno po vukovarskoj u tik-tak
<jelly-temp> Mmike, ok
<jelly-temp> Ak neko jos misli doc, preselili smo u Tik-tak kafic (ex. Mama Chiara) vukovarska cca 20
<Mmike> MAMA CHIARA
<Mmike> jelly-temp, to kad ste tamo?
<jelly-temp> Mmike, vecina utekla
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dynsL1qRklI    Croatia on Conan :D
<datase> YouTube: Fan Correction: You Sang The "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" Theme Wrong!  - CONAN on TBS - 0:05:00 - 4912 views - 595 likes / 19 dislikes
<jelly> svi utekli!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-02
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> Hruuuuu, hruuuuuu!
<Mmike> hbogner: kakve su?
<hbogner> Mmike, tko?
<BotaniCar> Ako netko trosi startssl: se mozete logirati kroz https://www.startssl.com/ ? 
<Mmike> hbogner: meke breskvice ili sljivice
<Mmike> pa mandarine!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne trosim, al' ak mi das U/P, mogu probat :)
<BotaniCar> :* mrsh :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima onaj drugi
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> Mmike, degustacija u iducih sat vremena
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Trebaju mi ovi jer mi istice certifikat koji su mi issuali :) 
<hbogner> jucer nisam htio poslje piva, a sad locem kavu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://letsencrypt.org/2015/11/12/public-beta-timing.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa kaj, napravi kod ovih novi
<BotaniCar> Znas da bi i mogao, ovo kaj se nemrem logirati k cert issueru ne budi povjerenje 
<BotaniCar> Al, letsencrypt jos nije dodan u browsere, ili su to pokrpali ?
<Mmike> pa ak su public beta
<Mmike> mozda jos nisu
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja sam kupio na rapidSSLu
<BotaniCar> Tja, zakaj mi drekec dajes kao ruzu ? :) 
<jelly> AFAIK nije dodan ali nije ni bitno, njihov CA je potpisao neko ko vec postoji u burazerima
<jelly> samo letencrypt cert vrijedi samo par mjeseci, poanta je da koristis njihovog klijenta i api da se to automatski obnavlja.  A to znaci hrpa python koda
<BotaniCar> Dakle "ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert" sjeb
<vileni> BotaniCar: sto ti kaze kad se hoces ulogirati?
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne dodjem do toga da mi da login formu. Kliknem na cpanel link ( ne "onaj" cpanel, samo se tako zove ), i izbaci mi gresku
<vileni> BotaniCar: ssl error?
<vileni> ako se ne varam, kad se kod njih "registriras" onda se autentificiras sa certifikatom
<BotaniCar>  "ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert" , obris'o stare certifikate, ispraznio cache, resetirao browser.
<vileni> koji bi trebao spremiti negdje na sigurno jel
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti ces cijeniti: http://openelec.tv/openelec-box
<BotaniCar> vileni: mislim da se varas, da je tako, ne bi se mogao inicijalno logirati, niti bi mogao obnoviti certifikat ako mi je istekao renewal period
<Mmike> vileni: si ti probo mandushke?
<BotaniCar> vileni: probaj
<vileni> Mmike: jesam par, morao sam na hamburgere pa nisam unistio kilu kao obicno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da vileni ima pravo, sjecam se da kad sam se ja igrao sa startsslom da sam morao importat cert u svoj browser i onda sam se mogao ulogirati tek
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa kazem ti sto je mene mucilo
<vileni> sad me muci sto neznam s kojim sam se registrirao tamo, i da li sam spremio cert negdje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak se onda logiras ako ti certifikat istekne ?
<Mmike> da, ak si popusio cert, onda moras nac nacina kak da ti novi naprave
<Mmike> BotaniCar: wrong address for that question
<Mmike> vileni: e, bio jucer sa zenom, ona nije mogla pa sam ja pojeo jedan i pol
<Mmike> umro
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ti mosh dva pojest
<Mmike> i kak sam ja deblji od tebe
<Mmike> mozda zato kaj sam visi pa se samo cini? :D
<vileni> Mmike: pojeo 2 i krumpirice, i nekoliko mandarina :)
<Mmike> inace, za 4 kune stavit extra sira i extra bejkna - milina
<Mmike> ono, bas je ok hambek
<vileni> to nisam ni znao da se moze
<vileni> a onion rings nikad nemaju
<Mmike> da, al' onion rings su najcesce ocajni
<ivoks> o i mirka se vratila
<mirka> jes jes :) 
<BotaniCar> mirka: imal' masti u prodaji ? :D
<ivoks> pa zamisli ove kretene u zg skupstini
<ivoks> izglasali pravilnik po kojem *ne smijes* dati besplatnu voznju taksijem
<ivoks> i ne smijes se zaposliti kao taksist do 2017
<mirka> BotaniCar, hahah :D  samo za vlastite potrebe delamo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj nisu samo poostrili kriterije za dobijanje licence na godinu dana ? Toliko su otisli van pameti da su sve zahaltali ?!
<ivoks> http://web.zagreb.hr/sjednice/2013/sjednice_skupstine_2013.nsf/CPDNW?OpenFrameset
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zabranili novo zaposljavanje do 2017
<ivoks> i to po hitnom postpuku
<ivoks> U članku 28. iza stavka 2. dodaje se stavak 3. koji glasi:
<ivoks> „Cijena za početak vožnje ne smije uključivati pravo na vožnju bez naknade.“
<ivoks> Javni poziv za podnošenje zahtjeva za izdavanje dozvola za autotaksi prijevoz neće se objavljivati do 30. lipnja
<ivoks> 2017., nakon čega će se objavljivati svakih četiri godine.
<dodobas> gdje kupit server u RH ?
<dodobas> treba mi neki entry level... ok cPU, 8GB, 2 diska
<jelly> ivoks: dole uber!!!
<ivoks> dodobas: brand name ili slozenac?
<dodobas> jefiniji ... :) al da ima ECC
<ivoks> lab2000
<ivoks> lab2000.hr
<jelly> kaj, oni su jos uvijek go-to za supermikro?
<ivoks> http://lab2000.hr/superserver.html
<ivoks> pa brijem da da
<ivoks> tko drugi? :)
<jelly> pojma, mi kupujemo brand
<dodobas> huh ... http://lab2000.hr/products/supermicro/superserver/tower/7033A-T.htm
<ivoks> imaju i tyan servere
<ivoks> dodobas: e, i onda si ga punis s cim hoces
<dodobas> DDR 200 memorija ? :0
<ivoks> pa nadji nes drugo
<dodobas> tnx, mislim da treba osobni kontakt ... 
<ivoks> http://lab2000.hr/products/tyan/server/5utower/PX22B2865P22S4.htm
<ivoks> http://lab2000.hr/3wareraid.html
<ivoks> uspomene
<ivoks> 3ware je zakon.
<ivoks> sve ostalo je goli k u usporedbi sa 3wareom
<ivoks> skupa s ccissom i lsiom
<ivoks> zato ih je i lsi kupio, jer su postali problem
<ivoks> sad LSI trpa njihove cipove u svoje kartice :)
<ivoks> dodobas: imas cjenik
<jelly> serveri dobiju najjeftiniji oem lsi.  hpovi kontroleri su nama cist ok
<ivoks> dodobas: trazis tower ili rack?
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12341303_748354498642575_9056172117204178288_n.jpg?oh=7af385c27eac8ddd3d42c157060b738e&oe=56D6F8AC
<jelly> u .hr niko ne nudi areca na primjer
<ivoks> istina
<ivoks> mislim da ih je lab2000 cak imao neko vrijeme
<Mmike> dodobas: trazi nicholsa
<ivoks> ili ih mijesam sa adaptecom
<Mmike> eh, nema ga tu sad
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi i ja uzeti neki novi server :)
<jelly> nicols jos radi tam?
<Mmike> ugl, on radi u firmi koja dila supermikro i mogu ti, vjerojaton, slozit bolju ponudu od laba2k, plus, za sitnu paru dobit 24/7 zamjenske djelove
<ivoks> ne znam zasto, al... mogao bi :)
<Mmike> unutar 24h dilaju po .hr
<ivoks> Mmike: koji su to?
<Mmike> a-open
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> a-pimpek, cek, neznam :)
<Mmike> ivoks: openIT
<Mmike> http://www.openit.hr/
<Mmike> ja htio od njih kupiti, lik mi (ne nichols nego neki njegov) slozio presuper ponudu
<Mmike> al' onda je klijent htio IBMa kojeg je platio 60k kuna
<Mmike> i eto, sad ima IBMa
<Mmike> koji se reboota soko 10 minuta
<Mmike> skoor
<Mmike> skoro
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> nicols sere, sad ce doc :)
<Mmike> (doslovno, covjek kaka)
<ivoks> OpenServer XXL
<ivoks> Powered by: Xen/KVM*
<jelly> tako znas da je profesionalna oprema, jebo ih ko je pisao UEFI firmware za X series da ih jebo POST od 8 minuta
<Mmike> jelly: ma ok, nije 10, al' brate mili, traje za popizdit. A nedo bog da ga ugasis skroz.
<jelly> znam, imamo blejdove take
<Mmike> pornjava-supermicroi su se rebootali u 2-3 minute
<ivoks> to je sve puno time.sleep(30)
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> jos jedan razlog zasto sve virtualizirati
<ivoks> nis ti strojevi ne rade, samo sleepaju
<Mmike> kad si u virtualkama stalno, zaboravis da je 'reboot' skup :)
<ivoks> a tek u kontejnerima
<Mmike> ivoks++ :)
<dodobas> ivoks: tower
<ivoks> steta kaj ssh session ne moze prezivjeti reboot
<ivoks> jer ne bi ni skuzio da si rebutao
<jelly> sad moram virtualizirat debian mirror, a djubre naraslo na 1.3TB 
<Mmike> idem po mlijeko
<ivoks> /dev/md2        2,7T  1,9T  615G  76% /srv
<ivoks> ubuntu mirror
<jelly> i onda nekome uvalit zadnjeg supermikraca na kom se to vrtilo ;-)
<hbogner> moja preporuka isto za supermicro, i www.openit.hr
<jelly> ivoks: pa jesu oni svi normalni
<jelly> bilo je ispod TB nema godinu dana
<ivoks> cek, mozda lazem
<ivoks> ne, ne lazem
<ivoks> ubuntu  ubuntu-cdimage  ubuntu-ports  ubuntu-releases
<vileni> dodobas: ako trebas supermicro, openIT
<vileni> dodobas: slazes freenas mozda?
<hbogner> vileni, ovi moji jos nisu uzeli server kaj sam pricao
<hbogner> samo cekam da sve pukne
<vileni> ja sam slozio svoj, radi fino zasad
<ivoks> ne volim ljude koji ne kuze da im ne odgovaram jer sam zauzet
<ivoks> pa onda nastave satima slati poruke
<hbogner> evo ga :D
<ivoks> pa daj openit nis ne valja
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ma da, bas stalno nesto seru
<hbogner> :F
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> nego... idemo delat
<Mmike> ste vidli kak je openit zajebo ljude u karlovackoj pivovari?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> meni su uvijek bili drazi twistoff
<Mmike> eh
<nicols> dobrojutro
<Mmike> necemo sad o fake-pivama :)
<Mmike> nicols: dodobas te treba :)
<nicols> jelmenetkotražio?
<Mmike> dodobas: meet nichols :)
<nicols> meet mene :D
<ivoks> idem se oprat, obrijat i uslikat za vizu
<Mmike> ivoks: SAR?
<Mmike> tj, JAR?
<ivoks> da, sars
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ivoks: good luck :)
<Mmike> ivoks:  kad ides?
<ivoks> kakvi su to kreteni
<ivoks> moram osobno otici u budimpestu po vizu za JAR
<ivoks> sa 30 listova papira
<nicols> današnji dan je započeo onako, krvavo :/
<ivoks> to niti za SAD nisam morao
<Mmike> pa nije SAD JAR
<ivoks> i to sve samo da mogu jednom uci i izaci
<ivoks> i za to im trebaju tri lista putovnice
<nicols> dodobas: pozdrav! vele da trebaš neke servere? :)
<ivoks> dat cu im putovnicu, pa nek nadju tri slobodna lista
<hbogner> nicols, vezano uz ono moje kaj sam trazio, najprije su pristali, a sad nista :(
<nicols> a?
<nicols> pojma nemam o čem se radi
<hbogner> ma ona kocka kaj sam s davorom dogovarao
<nicols> aha
<hbogner> sad samo cekam da sve rikne
<nicols> super
<nicols> onda će bit skuplje :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> pogotovo sto otkad je crko disk na koji je radjen rdiff nema backupa nikakvog :D
<nicols> evo lijep storidž: https://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/files/storage/f_storage_90Bays.pdf
<dodobas> dakle ... entry level server ok CPU, 8GB, 2 diska 1Tb ... tower/midi ... ne trazim puno, ne dajem puno para
<dodobas> :)
<nicols> dodobas: neće ić u ormar?
<hbogner> mozda onakva kocka kao sto sam ja trazio ali sa manjim diskovima i viser ama?
<dodobas> ne znam jel imaju ormar ...
<dodobas> treba mi OK cpu...
<hbogner> *ama=rama
<dodobas> niakvi nasovi... imam CPU dependant servis
<hbogner> ima i xeona u takvim kockama
<nicols> dodobas: mamorija ecc ili obična? koliko mraža i kakvih? diskovi sata/sas/ssd? hba/hwraid?
<dodobas> s relativno malim datasetom tako da stane u 4Gb rama
<dodobas> ecc, sata ... slozim swraid
<nicols> dodobas: Å¡to je tebi OK cpu? Intel Xeon E5-2680 v3 @ 2.50GHz ? meni je taj recimo OK :)
<nicols> dodobas: linux stavljaš gore? mreže?
<ivoks> vjerojatno arch :)
<dodobas> ma i onaj E3-1270... 
<dodobas> mreze... jedna :) 
<dodobas> ivoks: pa obzirom da je sve ukontejnizirano... mogu i arch :P
<nicols> ivoks: ma svejedno ... glavno da nsiu windozeri, onda mora imat ono govno od intel-kvazi-raid-a :D
<nicols> samo jedna mreža? uf uf .... neznam hoću li moć tako nisko
<nicols> više ni desktop poloče ne prodajem sa jednom mrežom :D
<dodobas> jedna minimalno :)
<nicols> dodobas: jel možeš provjerit dal treba rackmount ili ne? to mi dosta utjeće na sve ... napajanja 2 ili jedno?
<nicols> dodobas: i recimo, zgodna stvar za kasnije nadogradnje možda, uzet dvoprocesorsku pliču sa jednim cpu u startu?
<nicols> ploču :D
<dodobas> nicols: entry level ... 1 cpu 1 power no rack mount ... kutija :)
<hbogner> znaci kocka :D
<dodobas> jer kao ... oni planiraju 'konsolidirati' pa sve virtualizirati pa sad kao ne bi nista posebno uzimali... jer planiraju sve konsolidirati i virtualizirati ... nesto 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 24/7 zamjenske dijelove ti nece dati nitko ako nisi spreman platiti paushal 
<nicols> eh .... :)
<dodobas> hbogner: jel stane u kocku bar E3-1270 ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: osim openITja :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako dobro citam elaboraciju ispod ponude koju sam trazi, ni oni :D
<nicols> Mmike & BotaniCar: pa nitko to neda za džabe, budimo realni
<hbogner> dodobas, evo pa biraj http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B.cfm
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisi si dobar s njima, rekao bih :) meni su ponudili. steta sto je klijent odabrao IBMa pa me sad bas zanima kaj ce bit kad crkne CPU reciom
<BotaniCar> nicols: i bilo bi glupo ocekivati to, zato sam napisao mmiketu kaj jesam 
<hbogner> stane i3,i5,i7
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Dapace, kit mi je posteno napisao kak cesto imaju nabavu, koliko opreme imaju na lageru i zakaj je debilno od mene da ocekujem da mi budu hardver buffer a da im za to nikaj ne platim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: doduse, ja nisam bio pornjavator kao ti ,pa da me svi vole :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: goto 1 )
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: plz, goto1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: "citanje s razumjevanjem" :)
<jelly> klijent koji uzme jednu kantu iste vrste i defaultni support, cak niti next business day, je bedast klijent
<jelly> Mmike: al cpu nikad ne rikava
<BotaniCar> Mmike: whereis 1 ? :D
<Mmike> jelly: nikad. Osim kad rikne. Ili recimo, mrezna kartica! A imas jednu u stroju! Ili, recimo, raid kontroler :)
<Mmike> svi samo diskove i memoriju imaju na lageru :)
<jelly> riknut ce diskovi i, rijedje napajanje
<jelly> jos rjedje memorija
<nicols> evo vam male ploče, a jaaaaaaakooooo ozbiljne: http://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon/D/X10SDV-6C_-TLN4F.cfm
<nicols> :)
<jelly> Mmike: u 15 godina i kajjaznam 500 servera nisam dozivio da cpu krepa
<nicols> ja imam na lageru i ploče i kontrolere i mreže i napajanja 
<Mmike> jelly: jasno je da je to nikakav argument? :) u 3 godine i 1500 servera ja sam dozivio bar 50 puta da CPU krepa. 
<nicols> da, cpu-ovi ne krepavaju, osim kod hp-a
<jelly> Mmike: sad bi te pitao kakvo hladjenje imas u datacentru
<jelly> i kaj vrtis da pregrijava cpuove
<jelly> (i kakvu kramu kupujete ;-)
<Mmike> supermicro :)
<BotaniCar> <3 supermicro <3
<Mmike> jelly: to je u pornjavi bilo
<Mmike> crkavaju CPUovi, cesce memorija, jako cesto diskovi
<Mmike> maticne ploce isto crkavaju
<Mmike> hardver - crkava
<nicols> ja nemam pojma kaj je to crknuti cpu
<jelly> IME, ak ga drzis u pristojnim, nominalnim uvjetima, ne crkava
<BotaniCar> kad je server oversubscribean i nehladjen, da :) 
 * BotaniCar ima 2 supermicro servera s pasivnim hladnjacima u ALTUS-u vec~5 godina 
<jelly> ak je hladna zona na 18-21 stupanj, nema se sta pregrijavat da ga jebes
<nicols> stavim stress, dignem uptime na 500 i nešto, vrtoim tako sat vremna i počupam sve ventilatore
<nicols> i cpu-ovi ne crknu
<nicols> temperature dođu i do 100 i opet ništa
<jelly> BotaniCar: altus je na nama ispekao zanat, pa im je ona serverska di ti imas opremu skroz ok 
<nicols> nemožeš ubit xeon nikako
<Mmike> given enought CPUs, some will fail
<Mmike> to kaj tebi jedan CPU  na sat vremena testa nije crko ne znaci nist
<BotaniCar> jelly: istina. Sjecam se da, kad smo tek usli tamo u salu, osim nas i vas nije bas bilo puno drugih unutra :)
<Mmike> nit meni diskovi doma ne crkavaju, iako bi po svim pravilima morali ckrnut. 
<jelly> taj "some" je tri reda velicine manji od rikavanja diska
<Mmike> pa to zne znaci da diskovi ne crkavanju
<Mmike> jelly: tako nekako, da. Tamo su diskovi mjenjani na tjednoj bazi, serveri na mjesecno. Iako se sjecam trenutaka kad bi jednom tjedno server crkao, ono, umre maticna ili nesto. Pa je vadi van, turaj novi, vozi dalje.
<jelly> a vjerojatno im je DC monkey bio jeftiniji za platit nego 100-200 pristojnih servera 
<Mmike> Zna li netko ima li KVM limit na kolicinu memorije?
<nicols> Mmike: isto kao Å¡to i linux ima :)
<jelly> ili kvalitetni rashladni sustav koji drzi na 21 a ne 27 stupnjeva ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: drasticno jeftiniji. Da je 100njak, mozda... na 2k se znatno osjeti razlika
<nicols> neznam kaj vi radite sa serverima, ali ja se ne sjećam kad nam je neka supermicro ploča riknula
<nicols> mislim da smo imali dvije krepane u zadnjih 7 godina
<BotaniCar> nicols: malo mikrovibracija, malo duzi period loada, malo losije hladjenje i eto :) 
<nicols> i ti su serveri kod svakakvih korisnika sa nikakvim hlađenjem
<nicols> diskovi hoće krepat, da
<nicols> jedan korisnik je išao hurat spužve u server jer mu je u radioni i bojao se da ne uđe metalna piljevina i zagušio ga je skroz, ali je svejedno tako radio 3-4 god i onda je crko
<nicols> hurat = gurat
 * nicols se ide igrat sa dual expander backplane-ovima :)
<BotaniCar> anal expander ! :) 
<nicols> idem složit dva linux-a, svaki sa svojim HBAi spojit na isti backplane
<Mmike> nicols: koliko servera ti prodje kroz ruke godisnje?
<BotaniCar> ... tri
<Mmike> meni je trebalo da se naviknem da kad hocu novi server da ih nemam 50 slobodnih na lageru :)
<api984> BotaniCar: proradio startssl
<api984> >
<api984> ?
<nicols> Mmike: stotinjak novih i barem još toliko "onih drugih"
<BotaniCar> api984: ti si , kaj se citanja s razumijevanjem tice, malo gori od mene :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: agreed… skuzio skroz krivo
<api984> BotaniCar: a jesam i ja smotan
<Mmike> nicols: nije to bas tak puno
<Mmike> nicols: nisam vise tam pa nemrem statistike pogledat, al' tamo su se serveri fakat mijenjali cesto
<api984> BotaniCar: drugi put vise srece da si pozelim kod citanja…. 
<Mmike> puno ih je
<api984> BotaniCar: haha :D
<BotaniCar> api984: kaj nisi ti rekao da gais ili FB ili irc ? :D
<Mmike> a cesto je brze/jenodstavnije zamijeniti server nego istrazivati kaj se desilo i zakaj ne radi
<BotaniCar> *gasis
<api984> BotaniCar: jesam za FB.. ali nis od toga… zao mi zbog grupa… 
<nicols> Mmike: moje iskustvo sa serverima je nemjerljivo veće od nekog tko kupi 500 istih servera odjednom za neki data centar :P
<BotaniCar> BITNO DA SI MENE UNFRENDAO !!111 doobro, popit cemo pivo , nikad :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: ?? nemoguce
<nicols> kad ćete napravit jedan irc izlet do moje kompanije? da naptrpam jegera u frižider? :)
<BotaniCar> api984: serem, krivo sam gledao :)
<BotaniCar> nicols: ti si u Karlovcu, ako se dobro sjecam ? Moze u subotu ? :D
<api984> BotaniCar: uf… vec sam mislio da sam popusio friend lilstu’
<nicols> tko normalan radi subotom????
<api984> nicols: pno radi ljudi subotom
<api984> nicols: pekari naprimjer
<nicols> normalnih? :D
<nicols> Å¡alim se
<BotaniCar> nicols: ovisi sto se smatra subotnjim poslom. Generalno se slazem, ja ne bi dao ni da se tim bildinzi odrzavaju vikendom 
<api984> BotaniCar: tako to ide inace
<Mmike> nicols: a od nekog tko godisnje kupi 1500 servera zadnjih 5 godina? :)
<api984> BotaniCar: TB vikendom
<api984> seminari vikendom
<Mmike> uuuuuuuu
<Mmike> irc izlet u karlovac!
<Mmike> ajmo!
<api984> Mmike: eto.. na pola puta svima cca :D
<Mmike> api984: djes' ti?
<BotaniCar> api984: zadnji put kad mi je to predlozeno, predlagatelja sam zamolio da razmotri tim bilding za radnog vremena, kad mi tim firma cini takvu uslugu. Ako ne, imam ja kaj vikendom raditi. 
<api984> Mmike: Pula
<nicols> Mmike: vjerojatno da, ovisi kakvih 1500 servera? svih 1500 istih i svi idu u neki fensi Å¡mensi data centar?
<dodobas> Mmike: ajmo :)
<nicols> BotaniCar: subota i nedjelja su mi rezervirani za klince ... eventualno navečer nađem vremena ... ili idem na kavu dok su klinci recimo u izviđačima 
<Mmike> api984: plus?
<nicols> BotaniCar: a što ćeš subotom u klc? tu je sve mrtvo :)
<api984> Mmike: bio kratko 
<api984> Mmike: Uniline
<api984> Mmike: nisam za hosting firme
<dodobas> kako sto... bit ce GO turnir... uskoro :)
<dodobas> http://goturniri.blog.hr/2015/11/1631982332/2-bozicni-goturnir-u-karlovcu.html
<api984> Mmike: iskreno radio bi samo da se radi na linuxu i ucio dalje
<api984> Mmike: srecom imam Linux masina u Unilineu tako da me to drzi tu
<Mmike> nicols: kaj je fensi-smensi datacentar? 
<BotaniCar> nicols: jest' i pit' s tobom, nek' je mrtvo, umrtviti cemo se i mi  !:) 
<Mmike> nicols: dupont fabros u chicagu, jel' to shmenis?
<Mmike> api984: mosh sredit jeftino ljetovanje? :)
<BotaniCar> nicols: kad se decu upisuje u izvidjache ? 
<api984> Mmike: tesko :D UPDATE na SQLu :D
<api984> Mmike: nemoj mi zamerit :D
<nicols> Mmike: i previše :)
<Mmike> nicols: datacenter k'o datacenter :) 
<nicols> BotaniCar: kod nas u d.resi kad hoćeš ... klinci obično krenu sa početkom škole, ali možeš u biti dopeljat djete kad kod hoćeš
<BotaniCar> nicols: ti izvidjaci su fakat sjajna ideja, moram si napraviti podsjetnik za iducu godinu.
<nicols> Mmike: nemaš niti jedan server u špajzi? u kupijoni? u kenjari? na tavanu, u špici krova? u hermetički zatvorenom rital ormaru? kod štefice pod stolom? u spremištu za metle? 
<BotaniCar> Kod Stefice pod stolom ima kameru ( ako je pametan, a je ) 
<nicols> BotaniCar: idu u šumu, igraju se s noževima, pale vatru ... moji klinci su skroz zadovoljni
<BotaniCar> nicols: to mi se i dopada, da 
<nicols> ma ... imam jednu "Å¡teficu" koja je iskoristila server kao stalak za grijalicu :D
<Mmike> nicols: ne :)
<nicols> Mmike: onda nisi mjerljiv :)
<BotaniCar> Ako nosi minice, ja i dalje lobiram za kameru. Ta kakav je to podstolni server bez kamere :)
<Mmike> odjebala me mama za krvavice
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemas vise kvazi.server na terasi ?
<Mmike> da ce ona poriluk radit
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne :) :) ono je bila samo mintalica :)
<BotaniCar> *poriluk s krvavicama sastrane*
<nicols> mislio sam da sam svašta vidio do pred neki dan, dođem kod korisnika, one veli "imamo novi serverski ormar i prostoriju samo za to", ja upadnem unutra a ono kupijona! serverski prmar 42 unita u čošku, pola metra od kade :D
<nicols> je reko "jeste vi normalni????"
<nicols> veli fgrajer mrtav ladan, "neće se to koristiti (mislio je na kadu), samo wc i umivaonik" :D
<BotaniCar> Ima kod nas za kupiti serverskih ormara koji imaju predvidjeno hladjenje vodom ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a da izgradis datacentar ? :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: pa ne moram imati 40 takvih ormara da mi se isplati. Imao sam i ja situacija kad sam morao servere trpati u prostor poput izbe ili kupaonice, tamo zracno hladjenje nema smisla jer cirkuliras vec zagrijan medij. Dok bi ormar spojen na pipu .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja ne kuzim zakaj ti u onu kucicu ne natrpas rack, servere, i sve to
 * nicols ide pit treću kavicu
<Mmike> moj sieve ne kuzi :regex
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moram od nekog posuditi weather station na par mjeseci , u dva navrata. Kad cu imati ocitanja za ljeto/zimu, onda cu vidjeti. Subjektivno mi se cini da nemam tamo uvjete za drzanje ikakve opreme.
<Mmike> mislim da imas
<Mmike> sam nemoj da se smoci
<BotaniCar> To ti je, em je brutalno vruce/hladno, em nemam nacina anulirati vlagu iz zraka, a ubojita je jer je podrucje mocvarno i okruzen sam sumom 
<Mmike> dogovori s nicolsom da ti da par servera i neki storage na testiranje :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, njemu vjerojatno server izadje jeftinije neg nama posten weather station :) 
<Mmike> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5228#section-1.2 <- lol@email :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam mislio naruciti s bengguda neki, osh da 2 uzmem?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de link da razmotrim cjenu/feature. Generalno sam za
<Mmike> nadao sam se dash ti nac neke i rec 'eo, moze ove' :D
<BotaniCar> Meni je kriticno da ima wireless ( takav da se mogu spojiti s posla i vidjeti koliko je celzijanera u kucici u podne), svejedno mi je ima li jednu/dvije jedinice, ne trebam loging ( ako ima syslog onda kupujem i pokvarenu ! ) :)
<BotaniCar> A te s wirelesom su , bar kak sam ja nalazio, rijetke i skupe
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a 3g modem ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to je dodatni trosak za nesto sto me (ne pre jako) zanima jednokratno 
<BotaniCar> doduse, mogu turit' nki stari telefon u kucicu i slozit' da mi maila temperaturu internog senzora
<hbogner> BotaniCar, arduino?
<hbogner> https://www.tiny-circuits.com/blog/tiny-wifi-temperature-sensor/
<BotaniCar> hbogner: kaj cu s arduJinom poslije ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dvojim da ima wireless na benggudu :D
<Mmike> ali
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onda mi to malo znaci, vrsne temperature su uvijek u vrijeme kad nisam doma
<Mmike> mozda ima neka s rs232, pa spojis na komp, a ona ima remote soundu koja se rfom spaja na glavnu stanicu
<BotaniCar> E, da, to bi isto igralo
<Mmike> i onda se spojis doma na svoj stroj i citas
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ne bi,nemrem prokablirati od kucice do kuce bez busenja zidova
<pkiller> BotaniCar: znam ja Å¡ta tebi treba :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: sad ces linkati neku sisatu ?
<pkiller> ne ne ...
<hbogner> guzatu?
<pkiller> http://www.instructables.com/id/Creating-a-fully-automated-LED-growbox/
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro jebenmu, ja trebam ispitati da li mi lokacija ima uvjete da udomi neki PC, a ti mi predlazes da stavim tamo PC :) 
<BotaniCar> I, za uzgajanje marihuane imam shumu, ne kucicu ( ne smijem blizu zgrade jer bi me miris izdao )
<pkiller> one word..
<pkiller> Coal
<BotaniCar> Filter od uglja ubije miris ? Vec sam se propitkivao ali nitko nije bio siguran, hvala ! 
<pkiller> samo trebaš izračunat koliko ti treba velik filter :)
<BotaniCar> OVOLIKI 
<pkiller> http://www.instructables.com/id/TempBug-internet-connected-thermometer/
<BotaniCar> Bonus penis, pax en domus (penis je kućnom miru parent key) # umro
<vileni> BotaniCar: to zvuci kao nesto sto bi trebalo podmetnuti nekome u error log
<BotaniCar> s/nekom/svakom/ :)
<ivoks> dobar dobar
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e74j2-sB4uY
<datase> YouTube: Hitler o MOST u Bože Petrova - 0:04:00 - 232 views - 30 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> hmm, usb3 disk i na usb2 radi jako brzo, 42MB/s
 * jelly kupijo 2.5" disk od 3TB, vanjski, za bekap
<BotaniCar> Iha ! So now you can download and share porn even faster/in bigger volumes !
<jelly> this!
<BotaniCar> alajnani usklicnici FTW :)
<jelly> ma ne, nego hocu konacno imati offsite backup
<vileni> jelly: what, otkad postoji 3tb 2.5" disk
<jelly> vileni: malo je deblji :-)
<BotaniCar> ja sam dokupio jos 1TB backupa u hecneru, pa turam onsite stvari prvo offsite u hecner, pa tamo backupiram 
<jelly> vileni: al to moze bit i sva plastika oko njega
<BotaniCar> restore traje 100 godina, tho
<Mmike> jelly++ koji si uboo
<jelly> wd passport ultra, 129€ (980kn) komad
<Mmike> aha, taki si ubo
<Mmike> ja sam ubo WD RED, nemam pojma vise koliko para
<Mmike> a mislim da cu za storidz nastaviti s grinovima
<Mmike> REDovi su malcice glasni
<jelly> Mmike: jel citas, vanjski, usb3, 2.5"
<jelly> wd red je 3.5" unutarnji, sata (mozda i sas)
<Mmike> pa da, velim zato 'taki si ubo'
<Mmike> ne, ima REDova i 2.5 
<jelly> al ne od 3TB (jos)
<jelly> kad bude, moci ces natrpat 72TB u 2U server ;-)
<BotaniCar> 7622205000000	Mondelez EU B2B2C	191	09012200001245	MILKA CHOCOLATE TABLET MILK WITH NUT PASTE (NOISETTE) # wantwant
<hbogner> mljac mljac mandarine
<BotaniCar> svi imaju milka tablete, samo ja samsung .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: opet potkurujes sa artiklima kojih nema kod nas? :-)
<BotaniCar> da :( 
<jelly> B2B2C my ass
<jelly> Mmike: ovaj nije red, plavi je
<BotaniCar> dzubrad .. najgori su mi ovi iz Protisa ili kak se vec zovu, mogu uvesti pod milim Bo(n)gom bilo sto, oni ne uvoze 
<BotaniCar> B2B2C my ass too 
 * jelly se razbahatio, uzeo plavi, bijeli i roza za dnevne, tjedne i mjesecne backupe
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj si poceo (uspjesno) naplacivati rad van radnog vremena ? :)
<jelly> ne, primijetio sam bad sectore na jednom disku doma pa me uhvatila prpa
<jelly> mozda prijavim e-Obrt, NAVODNO sad to moze napraviti online
<BotaniCar> Da, ali ne u RH :D
<jelly> > Za pristup elektroničkoj usluzi e-Obrt dovoljno je posjedovati bilo koju od vjerodajnica koje su uključene u sustav e-Građani
<jelly> (uključivo aaiedu ldap :-D)
<jelly> BotaniCar: https://e-obrt.minpo.hr/ > Putem ove stranice možete osnovati obrt bez odlaska u nadležna registarska tijela te dobiti zapise iz službenih evidencija [...]
<jelly> navodno do kraja 2016 ili 17 moraju imati isto tako i za doo
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas raqzgledam
<BotaniCar> jelly: a naknade,biljezi i sranja ? 
<jelly> pojma nemam, ja samo klikam... O:-)
<BotaniCar> :-) Isti si moja zena na ebayu 
<jelly> eh. > Za osnivanje novog obrta i upis u Obrtni registar potrebno je priložiti skenirane dokumente:
<BotaniCar> O, pa i to je nesto 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, cjelovitosti radi, bilo bi lijepo da mozes i zgasnuti obrt online
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: to ti je ko provideri, mozes uklikati dodatnu uslugu di oces, preko weba, telefona, televizije... a ugasit?  EEEE
<Mmike> zakaj 'silentpcreview' reviewa SSDove?
<BotaniCar> Isto mozes, ali plati i/ili obnovi ugovor na 2 godine tim chinom :)
<jelly> %$@# im ja svima @!%$%^
<BotaniCar> Mmike: umalo svaki SSD je tisi od bilo kjeg diska koji imam doma :)
<Mmike> jebote ovaj bzr
<dodobas> ahahahah
<Mmike> sa 10239481234 direktorija
<dodobas> subaru bzr :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jelda? :) pogovoto kad je ugasen :D :D
<BotaniCar> :-D
<vileni> Mmike: mozda testiraju brzinu/potrosnju :)
<ivoks> are you mentally ill
<ivoks> pita prijava za vizu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj openelec je preskup i preslab
<ivoks> 'yes, i'm fucking retarted and the proof is that i'm applying for visa for ZA'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: erm... ha?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ima bolje/jeftinije?
<ivoks> di ima letvi koje se spoje na mrezu/wifi, pa mogu upravljati strujom na portovima?
<Mmike> ivoks: neznam da to ima kod nas
<Mmike> imas one debilane koje popikas po uticnicama pa imas daljinski za svaku debilanu
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/hr/ups-apc-back-rs-900-va-br900gi-150600108
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas za te pare vec Quad-Core 2G rama i 8G interne
<SilverSpace> evo je da nema zemaljske ali to ti ni ne treba za tv i minix ima super podrsku na netu http://is.gd/RzYXQ6
<ivoks> znam di ima to kod nas
<ivoks> na amazon.co.uk
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj url
<Mmike> aha, dao si
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a to ima kodi gore ili se moram drkat s tim?
<Mmike> jer ovo ima openelec na sebi i nema drkanja
<Mmike> kre testirao, veli da je jebeno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/109449/media-player-minix-neo-x7-quad-core-android
<SilverSpace> evo ima i kod nas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kodi ti je sad u android shopu 
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/EnerGenie-EG-PMS2-WLAN-Programmable-Protector-WLAN-Interface/dp/B00EH99YYI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1449059015&sr=8-6&keywords=smart+power+strip
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa to je isto
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ovaj tvoj ima maaaaaaalcice jaci cpu
<Mmike> i nema DVBT
<Mmike> ok, to mi i ne treba
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/EnerGenie-EG-PMS2-LAN-power-control-unit/dp/B0099AHPQ4/ref=pd_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ZkTUBtBUL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1DTF8JQQP7EMVKRE7Q16
<ivoks> to je to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dvbt je fakat nepotreban ako ne mislis spojiti na monitor za tv ne treba
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo je 4GB NAND za kodi ja iamam taj problem na mygica
<jelly> WD izlazi sa 10TB diskovima (bez "shingles")
<jelly> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/western-digital-corporation-is-now-shipping-worlds-first-helium-filled-10tb-pmr-hdd-to-meet-exponential-growth-in-data-300186646.html
<ivoks> https://github.com/hgst
<Mmike> https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, zato uturis jos sdkarticu jednu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ono je openelec, kodi dodje s njim, puno je manji od androida, nema hrpu toga
<ivoks> bas...
<ivoks> most je snazno odlucio biti neodlucan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: badava ti kartica kad se popuni rom 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, al', velim, nije android nego openelec
<SilverSpace> openelec nije los ja sam ga vrtio na rpi
<hrvojem> ja ga vrtim na rpi2 i radi super
<vileni> na rpi1 je spor malo, ali fora je sto radi hdmi-cec
<vileni> steta sto nuc nema podrsku za to
<SilverSpace> NUC HDMI-CEC Adapter
<SilverSpace> vileni: ^^
<SilverSpace> doduse taj cec je malo zajeban unistio mi dva daljinca od tv
<vileni> SilverSpace: mislim da ne radi sa mojim modelom bas
<vileni> ima onaj od pulse8 preko usb, ali nedam 50$ da bi sve kontroliralo preko jednog daljinskog :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da RB uzima hondine motore
<nicols> vozdra!
<SilverSpace> vileni: bolje je imati daljinac samo za nuc nego od tv jer brzo unistis daljinac od tv_a
<hrvojem> meni je ok ona aplikacija za mob, pogotovo sto mozes podesit da se automatski pauzira kad te netko zove
<hrvojem> za kodi jel
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/apBOy4E?ref=fbp
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa imam samo za nuc, ali recimo kad sam koristio rpi sa daljinskim onda mi je on automatski palio i gasio tv
<vileni> sad mi to nuc ne radi, pa koristim od tv-a da bi upalio ugasio
<vileni> a tv je doslovno samo monitor za nuc, nije spojena nikakva antena, i bas nista drugo ne koristim osim da ga upalim i ugasim rucno
<dodobas> minix rulz ... 
<vileni> da, ako imas neki share
<vileni> za legalne kopije video materijala 
<BotaniCar> jesu samo meni HR znaci na https://products.office.com/hr-hr/business/office-365-business-premium boldani ?
<hbogner> nisu, i meni su
<jelly> brijem da nisu boldani nego se koristi zamjenski font jer njihov odabrani font nema te glifove
<Mmike> SilverSpace: malo sam gledao, i onaj openelec je prva liga, steta sto nemre x265 dekodirati
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nema android, sto je super
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zato je mygica u kurcu, jer je android
<jelly> čija gica?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to sam i mislio, ali mi se nije dalo tipkati :) 
<jelly> neznam di mi se gasi pedant mod
<BotaniCar> :) Ni ja di mi se gasi peasant mode :)
<jelly> lol, ja
<jelly> # cat /boot/\! 
<jelly> 300000 /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<Mmike> jelly: to se 9999999999999999 stavi tamo, i bok :D
<jelly> da al se stavi tam di treba a ne u fajl koji se zove !
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakve sam ja srece, nakon upisa "99999999999" bi sustav odlucio to zaokruziti na "1" ;)
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42 Jan 23  2014 /boot/!
<BotaniCar> 23 sijecanj, jel neki dan za pijanke tad' ?
<Mmike> icin rodjendan
<jelly> mamurluk od... hm, nove godine
<jelly> mozda srpske
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha :) mamurluk od Icinog rodjendana zvuci kao jedan sasvim pristojan izgovor za bilo sto IT-vezano :D
<BotaniCar> na takvo obrazlozenje bi pola carneta samo klimnulo glavom, druga polovica bi pitala tko je taj ico :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak on uspije godisnji razvuc , to treba zapisivat' 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel ti ikako pashe za mandarine sutra poslije posla ?
<dodobas> jel 18h, kaj ne ?
<BotaniCar> Aha, znaci vec smo se nekaj dogovarali ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brze mi je tu nego porukom: uspio sam nekak rely na tvoju poruku 2x poslati kao reply na neku spam-SMS poruku koju sam dobio od emezzete
<jelly> BotaniCar: cetvtrak 18h, da
<BotaniCar> ACK
<jelly> jucer je bio najbrzi prst i dvojica sad uzivaju u mandarinama, ostali cekaju sutra
<BotaniCar> jelly: kam da idem jest' s malim prije nalazenja s vama ? ne znam sam doci do one pecenjare u koju si nas jedared vodio ( Žar?) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni bolji android rade na njemu sto na linuxu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> tj. na openelec
<SilverSpace> bio malo prije vani i dvojica sjede u parku sa karnisterom od 20litara vina
<SilverSpace> i raspravljaju kak se zajebo jel je zacepio karnister sa smrdljivim cepom od nafte
<SilverSpace> ali nema veze dobro je samo ima malo drugaciji okus
<jelly> BotaniCar: na brzaka ili?  Ak priznajes kebab kao hranu vele da je dobar kebab preko puta Name, pardon, Konzuma tamo na pocetku Krapinske.  Na samom uglu je american donut, a ovaj kebab je 20m dalje.  Neugledan, ali puno prometa
<jelly> BotaniCar: uzmi u tortilji ne u lepinji
<jelly> imali su za mene ćosavi kebab, samo prilozi + sir, a dupla porcija mesine otišla kolegi :-)
<jelly> Žar je u Badalićevoj, ulaz autom je valjda iz Tratinske
<Mmike> Pa djeste bili osli svi!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to u nedjelju, ili? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne znamn. ja bum si narucil ovo pa cu vidjet
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj se sutra i jede ili?
<ivoks> pick. mater.
<ivoks> napravio chown -R vmail:vmail /
<ivoks> jebemti skripte
<Mmike> ivoks, dobra :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto narucujes?
<Mmike> openelec drekec
<Mmike> ono sto je kre uboo s popistom
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imam raid6 array
<Mmike> ugasio sam stroj
<Mmike> izvadio jedan disk van
<Mmike> upalio stroj
<Mmike> i array se nije probudio
<Mmike> iako:
<Mmike> root@enchilada:~# cat /proc/mdstat 
<Mmike> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 
<Mmike> md0 : inactive sdf1[0](S) sdh1[1](S) sdg1[4](S) sdd1[9](S) sde1[10](S) sdb1[8](S)
<Mmike>       11720294400 blocks super 1.2
<Mmike> 6 diskova je tu, od 7
<Mmike> znaci, morao je moc jos jedan disk crch
<Mmike> prije nego bi se array ubio
<jelly-effnfn> um... zasto su svi spare?
<Mmike> jelly-effnfn, beats me
<Mmike> jelly, jos bolje, kad velim mdadm --examine za svaki disk, veli da je clean i da je sve super i da je sve za pet
<Mmike> neki kufer ja valjda imam krivo slozeno kad se nije array autoasemblirao
<jelly> Mmike: vidi koji Events broj i update time svaki member ima, dodaj -vv na examine.  I pitaj na #linux-raid kanalu, oni znaju svasta o md-u
<jelly> bravo ja, importao cijeli ticketing sustav u bazu bez podske za nasa slova... sve se konvertiralo u cczsd :-D
<Mmike> e, ovog KDEa
<Mmike> nekako sam uspio napisati neki tekst ispod donje trake
<Mmike> i sad neznam kak da to maknem
<Mmike> ok, resio
<jelly> donje trake?
<Mmike> ma onog pimpeka
<Mmike> PANEL
<Mmike> srca mu
<Mmike> resio mdadm
<Mmike> --assemble --scan
<Mmike> i sve je tu
<Mmike> al' zakaj se nije avtostartalo
<Mmike> jelly, imas handy kuharicu za speed-up-raid-rebuild? :)
<hbogner> jeeej, upravo pokrenuo rsync od oko 750gb preko bnet najsporijeg paketa, 12.5 mb
<hbogner> bas me zanima za koliko tjedana ce bit gotovo :D
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer
<jelly> Mmike: echo 32768 | tee -a /sys/block/md?/md/stripe_cache_size
<jelly> hbogner: ovisi kad si ga zadnji put pokrenuo?
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj kroz tee?
<hbogner> jelly, prvi put sad :D
<jelly> ah
<jelly> Mmike: tako je najlakse istu stvar upisati u gro datoteka
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nisam vidio ?
<Mmike> tj: nisam vidio "?"
<Mmike> Ke? Ovaj disk koji sam kupio ima garanciju samo godinu dana?!
<hbogner> koji to Mmike ?
<Mmike> WD Green 3TB neki
<Mmike> Hm, na racunu pise do 1.12.2017
<hbogner> hmm, pa oni inace imaju 2 godine
<hbogner> 1.12.2017. je dvje godine
<hbogner> sad je 2015.
<hbogner> dakle jednostavnom matematikom 2017-2015=2 :D
<Mmike> a na wd.com pise: 05/01/2017
<Mmike> ok, godinmu i pol
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> sta je
<Mmike> tu je
<Mmike> prije su imali 3 godine
<jelly> meni je pisalo 24.12.2018. dok nisam, debil, napisao da sam kupio 01.12. -- sad pise 30.11.2018
<jelly> Mmike: 3 godine je ali moras nekako WD-u reci da si ga kupio sad a da je negdje stajao na lageru godinu i po
<jelly> a nasi distributeri izgleda, cim preprodaju prijave WD-u da je pocela tec garancija
<Mmike> jelly, pise na racunu 2 godine, tak da nemrem tu nist puno...
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> opet pucanje u SADu
<jelly> heh, wd red 3tb u protisu 994kn, na store.wdc.com 129eura (=990kn) i free shipping 4 dana
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/blow-your-mind-27-photos-15.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam u telebitu platio 862 kune
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ja sam grin uzeo
<Mmike> red se cuje, pa nisam tijo
<jelly> jebes green
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/blow-your-mind-27-photos-2.gif
<Mmike> dobro rade grinovi
<Mmike> ove imam 3 godine i nisu crkli
<Mmike> dva su crkla prije, tipa 3 mjeseca nakon kupovine
<Mmike> i 3 segate su mi crkle prije
<Mmike> imam jos 2 samsunga, isto rade ki veliki
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/blow-your-mind-27-photos-1.gif
<jelly> Mmike: imam 1 od 1tb i 1 od 2tb i oba su razvila bad sectore
<SilverSpace> i moja vesmasina samsung radi ko velika
<jelly> samsungsi su ok... bili, dok su postojali ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, budem probao smartctlat ove cim se polje ribilda
<Mmike> 6 sati traje ribild
<Mmike> nije to malo, srca mu :/
<jelly> koje velicine su memberi
<jelly> ak oces ispod 4 sata rebuild platit ces 10krpm diskove 3 puta skuplje, pa ti vidi
<jelly> pod uvjetom da ih opce ima te velicine
<SilverSpace> LN nocas nisam skoro nista spavao pa odoh u krpe
<jelly> noc
<Mmike> jelly, ima, velociraptori na 10k
<Mmike> al' kaj ce mi to doma
<Mmike> jelly, 2TB trenutno, kad ih sve zamijenim onda cu growat polje
<jelly> 6 sati je ok za 3tb, za 2tb se doima sporo
<Mmike> kupio bih 2 diska mjesecno, da spreadam troskove i da nekak ne dobijem diskove iz istog lota
<Mmike> 75MB/sec je rebuild speed
<Mmike> nemre ova maticna vise
<jelly> baci je, kupi bolju :-)
<Mmike> ima 6 kanala na ploci, jedna PCIe kartica i jedna PCI
<jelly> (also, za koji cpu je ta koju ces bacit ;-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike>        product: 960GC-GS FX
<Mmike>        vendor: ASRock
<jelly> AM2+, zvuci staro
<jelly> krivo citam, AM3+
<Mmike>           product: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 600e Processor
<Mmike> to je nutri
<jelly> jel ima amd neku stranicu kao ark.intel.com
<jelly> jer kad upisem "II X4 600e" u gugl dobim smece tipa cpubenchmark.net cpuboss.com newegg
<Mmike> cpuinfo imas
<Mmike> nema amd tak nesh, koliko znam
<Mmike> opet mi crkla baterija u misu
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> naso sam si yubikey!
<Mmike> jelly, ovo: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9060/the-asrock-x99-extreme11-review-eighteen-sata-ports-with-haswelle
<Mmike> tak da mogu 10 SSDova i RAID0 slozit
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: jel ti to imas jos diskova za prodati? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> i da, kupi si tu plocu
<ivoks> pas masters kakav dan
<hbogner> ivoks, madjari?
<hbogner> ja imam samo 6+2 sata porta
<vileni> kod mene je ovisno o kompu, ali tamo di imam raid samo 4
<vileni> i mjesta za 6 diskova
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> jelly, naso sam ju: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/980DE3U3S3
<Mmike> hbogner, koju ti imas plocu?
<Mmike> ivoks, si popravio chown ujeb?
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4481#ov
<hbogner> jaoo sad ce vec dvije godine
<hbogner> kako vrijeme proleti
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<ivoks> valjda
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> koji generalni zajeb
<Mmike> da, to je fini zajeb :)
<ivoks> al bas sve
<ivoks> cijeli /
<ivoks> glupa skripta
<Mmike> takav jos ja sebi nisam napravio, a fakat sam si sranja napravio :)
<ivoks> kreten glupi
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si vratio? backup?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> rucno
<ivoks> nije to tako tesko vratiti
<ivoks> jedno 30-60min posla
<Mmike> pa ak nemas usera  na stroju i nije, da
<Mmike> ili ak imas 2
<ivoks> imam, 5000 usera
<Mmike> i ak nemaju shareanih
<Mmike> lol
<ivoks> ali su unutar homea
<Mmike> gadno :)
<ivoks> ma to je najlakse
<ivoks> najveci je problem posloziti /var kako treba
<ivoks> ostalo je ionako uglavnom root vlasnik
<ivoks> i konacno, mislio da sam sve slozio
<ivoks> odem s lokacije
<ivoks> ssham se na stroj
<ivoks> i ne mogu sudo
<ivoks> jer sam ujebo setuid bit na sudo
<ivoks> i mozes se jebat
<ivoks> opet natrag
<ivoks> e znas kaj jos
<ivoks> jebem ti AD admine i njihove glupe navike
<ivoks> kak ti ljudi ne znaju slagati ldap
<ivoks> umjesto da imaju grupu korisnika i da je svaki dn user,ou=users,dc=whatever
<ivoks> pa onda rade membere grupa
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> oni svakog usera stave u drugaciji basedn
<ivoks> pa jebem vas glupe
<ivoks> pa imas dn,ou=ovi,dc
<ivoks> ou=oni,dc
<ivoks> svaka stefica ima svoj base dn
<ivoks> danas morao sjesti i raditi na windowsu
<ivoks> pa jebote kako je to glup sustav
<ivoks> promijenis raspored na US, stisnes alt tab, prebaci se opet na hr
<ivoks> za svaki prozor moram namjestati raspored
<ivoks> koji kreten je radio taj OS
<ivoks> da ne govorim da desni klik na desktop moram cekati 7 sekundi
<ivoks> nek mi jos samo netko veli da je ubuntu spor. nabijem ga
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni se ubuntu isto prebacuje za tastaturu po prozoru
<Mmike> tu prebacim recimo na .hr
<Mmike> al' odem u terminal, tamo mi je us
<Mmike> to mi je skroz kul
<ivoks> to je debilizam
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> kad sam u terminalu, kaj ce mi nasa slova
<ivoks> zato kaj je tipkovnica property sustava, a ne aplikacije
<Mmike> kad sam u mail clientu ili officeu
<Mmike> onda mi trebaju nasa slova
<ivoks> pa prebaci raspored
<Mmike> u eclipsi opet, ne trebaju
<ivoks> zakaj ne koristis hr us raspored?
<Mmike> nisam se navikao
<ivoks> uvijek imas us raspored, a kad trebas šđžćč, stisnes altgr
<Mmike> sporo tipkam tak kad trebam hr tekst tipkati
<Mmike> 90% vremena sam u us
<Mmike> al' nekad neki ugovor ponudu sranje picka moram na .hr 
<ivoks> setxkbmap hr us
<ivoks> ajde probaj to
<Mmike> i onda mi je prejebeno sto se alt-tabnem na drugi prozr i onda odmah imam hr
<Mmike> ma ne pase mi to
<Mmike> znam na sto mislis
<Mmike> probao, nije radilo
<Mmike> cak sam jedno vrijeme forsao hr raspored
<ivoks> radilo je
<Mmike> al' nemrem tak programirat
<ivoks> ti nisi radio :D
<Mmike> meni ne radi
<Mmike> ne funkceonese
<Mmike> pre sporo tipkam tak
<ivoks> issati
<ivoks> t-comov mail server je primio i isporucio mail koji u to polju ima Å¡
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6532
<ivoks> ma krivo govorim
<ivoks> nema Å¡, vec ?
<ivoks> nije enkodirao u utf8
<ivoks> ne ne ne
<ivoks> nije to to
<ivoks> nije napisao To: Å¡ime <sime@domena.hr>
<ivoks> vec To: Å¡ime <Å¡ime@domena.hr>
<Mmike> jelly, ovo: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon%20II%20X4%20600e%20-%20AD600EHDK42GI%20(AD600EHDGIBOX).html
<Mmike> cpu-world, to je skroz ok, ima i intela i AMDa i manjevise sve pise o procu
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj to nebi trebalo raditi by default zadnjih godina?
 * Mmike ide probat
<Mmike> o, pa
<Mmike> nemrem imat usera �ime
<ivoks> jooooj
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> da me nesto nasmije danas:
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/serbevents/videos/10153783460287125/
<Mmike> drek, ona 8portna ploca nema grafiku nikakvu na sebi
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> predobro :)
<hbogner> ivoks, he he he
<ivoks> koji kurrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/provokatsia/videos/925144997534873/
<ivoks> wtf!
<ivoks> pa ovu ekipu treba objesiti
<ivoks> majke ti, religije treba zabraniti
<ivoks> i ubijati bolesne vjernike
<Mmike>       [========>............]  recovery = 44.3% (866270208/1953381888) finish=249.5min speed=72618K/sec
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-03
<Mmike> zima je
<jelly> ivoks: govor mrznje nije dozvoljen na freenodeu
<BotaniCar> steta kaj ga nemremo zabraniti u glavama ljudi, jednom kad je izgovoreno je vec kasno :(
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak enforsati upotrebu /etc/security/limits.conf na debianu 7 ? 
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> BotaniCar: prvo treba razumjeti da je limits.conf konfiguracijska datoteka za pam_limits modul. Nakon toga postane jasno da to sluzi samo za servise koji koriste PAM.  Npr. interaktivni shell dobije te limite zato sto login ili ssh servisi imaju PAM support, i imaju  ukljucen pam_limits u /etc/pam.d/login ili /etc/pam.d/ssh
<jelly> BotaniCar: stoga podpitanje: enforsati upotrebu za sto, i kako se to nesto pokrece, i da li ima PAM support?
<BotaniCar> jelly: pitam iz usluge, stricek je naveo da mu se modul ne loada, nije naveo eventualne greske ni nista, proslijedim tvoju elaboraciju ovako kako si ju dao. 
<jelly> (odgovor na zadnje je, ak ne znas, vjerojatno nema support, dodaj ulimit u init skriptu ili u /etc/default/blah ak se neki loada iz init skripte)
<jelly> da se primijetiti da je to FAQ :-)
<BotaniCar> Vecina ljudi koja pita ovakva genericka pitanja ionako samo treba nogu u guzicu u smjeru man stranice 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi7ZTV_wU70 <- kad sam bio mali ovo mi je bio film u rangu americkog nindje - ono, pre dobar film.
<Mmike> Govno.
<datase> YouTube: Black Moon Rising (1986) full movie - 1:39:42 - 282529 views - 504 likes / 52 dislikes
<jelly> ovo je obicno iznimka, jer ljudi misle da upises u limits.conf i onda magicno radi... a ne radi
<jelly> tj. nije magicno
<BotaniCar> ni magicno ni automagicno :( 
<jelly> recimo, za apache, RHEL je odavno napisao i u init skriptu stavio PAM-enabled wrapper koji onda ukljuci i te limite, a debian to nema i do debiana 7 si morao hardkodirati ulimite u init skriptu
<jelly> nedavno su dodali neki config fajl samo za te limite.
<jelly> al posebno, samo za apache
<BotaniCar> Krasan i cjelovit pristup :)
<jelly> bash.
<BotaniCar> Rijec koja mi je nedostajala je "holisticki" :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Ha! blocked 1.34.198.224 (TW/Taiwan/1-34-198-224.HINET-IP.hinet.net) Permanent block
<BotaniCar> jos hineta ! blocked 114.42.152.8 (TW/Taiwan/114-42-152-8.dynamic.hinet.net) Permanent block :) 
<BotaniCar> Nista im nije sveto, i hinet nam kradu :D
<SilverSpace> ubbbb ha hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeCgRJwhj3s
<datase> YouTube: Worlds Stronges Vagina Guinness Book of Records - 0:06:47 - 4823203 views - 1352 likes / 721 dislikes
<Mmike> kaj ne blokiras odma cijeli 114.42 :)
<BotaniCar> Nalazim perverzno zadovoljstvo u imanju N unosa u iptablesima, pa kad ih reloadam mogu na gablec .. u Burkinu Faso :) 
<jelly> %$#@ failalo sinoc, a manje od sat vremena je falilo da se posynca do kraja >       [================>....]  recovery = 81.9% (1315378880/1604353856) finish=53.9min speed=89312K/sec
 * jelly migrira servere sa md raid1
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdc1[7] sdf1[0] sdb1[8] sdg1[4] sde1[10] sdd1[9] sdh1[1]
<Mmike>       9766909440 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/7] [UUUUUUU]
<jelly> UUUUUUU
<jelly> sad moram ispocetka
<jelly>       [======>..............]  recovery = 31.6% (508337472/1604353856) finish=198.6min speed=91964K/sec
 * jelly drzi fige
<jelly> inace ce me kolega podjebavat da kompliciram i da sam trebao rsyncat fajlove ili pustit standardnu vmware P2V skriptu da odradi svoj tar | ssh 
 * jelly optimisticno echo 100000 > sync_speed_min
<BotaniCar> :) ovaj put u pravu fajlu :D
<dodobas> Mmike!alo: vid http://www.cybertec.at/en/products/agg-parallel-aggregations-postgresql/
<Mmike> onaj sieve
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jelly: to nekad oce imat utjecaja ak imas nekvi load na storidzu
<Mmike> dodobas: kul!
<jelly> Mmike: nema nista loada, ali se teli na 50-60 ak ga ne zafrljim
<Mmike>   84 51 08 08 08 40 e1  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x01400808 = 20973576
<Mmike> oh, hoh
<Mmike> cini se da onaj SSD za 100 kuna od pred 4 godine konacno pocinje crkavati :)
<BotaniCar> Zraubal si ga u 4 godine ? Reci mi da je jos pod garancijom
<jelly> trebao si stavit swap na njega kad su prosle 2 godine, da krepa unutar garancije
<BotaniCar> Kad ima toliko memorije da ne trosi swap :D
<Mmike> dodobas: ovo je totalno kul :) jesi probao?
<Mmike> cini se, kingston ssdnow 30GB
<Mmike> nema TRIM :)
<Mmike> tj ne benda TRIM
<Mmike> brate mili - ima neki kufer koji se zove AMULET i koji je functional/integration test drekec za juju charmove. I za percona-cluster charm taj test traje za popizdit!
<Mmike> i onda padne i onda popravis i onda opet cekas za popizdit da opet padne da popravis
<jelly> sigurno ima sleep(30) ko UEFI firmware!
<dodobas> Mmike: ne... nisam ni 9.5 jos buildao
<jelly> ili je pisan u bashu 
<Mmike>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       30018
<Mmike> stari samsung, nema nit jedan error
<Mmike>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       14
<Mmike> novi WD, sad cemo vidjet jel' ima errora :)
<hbogner> ima tko kakvu iso27001 dokuumentaciju za podjelit :D
<dodobas> ja sam gladan
<hbogner> eto mene sad zapalo implementirati i dokumentirati iso27001 o_O
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ne moze to tako, prvo na ISO-auditor certifikaciju, onda mozes 
<hbogner> ma moram neku dokumentaciju rjesit jer firma obnavlja certifikat
<hbogner> tako nekako
<dodobas> firma obnavlja, a nema nikakve dokumente... nice :)
<BotaniCar> Ako obnavljate, onda ti je pol posla vec obavljeno i imas dokumentaciju! Daj ti nama 
<hbogner> ja nemam te dokumente, dobio samo task da jedan paragraf nadopunim, ap pokusavam skuzit kaj je to sve
<hbogner> sef ima dokumente, ali ocito nisam dovoljno pouzdan da imam pristup tome
<BotaniCar> Pouzdan za ISO dokumentaciju ? To bi moralo biti umalo javno 
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> ma posalji ga u NarodneNovine
<dodobas> hehe http://smbc-comics.com/index.php?id=2494
<dodobas> daddy juice :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti dodjes s malcem danas na tresnjevku ? 
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj dodji prije 18 , dok ima svjetla, ad furnemo klince na tobogan tam' kod platza
<BotaniCar> filip se raspametio prosli put 
<Mmike> ak uspijem stic
<BotaniCar> ACK
<Mmike> e, i de mi viknite kad ovi pretjeraju
<Mmike> ja to opce ne cujem nit kuzim :)
<Mmike> ja sretan da se dete igra :)
<Mmike> kak da mountam patriciju koja je u image fileu cijelog diska?
<jelly> stizu praznici http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/webdr03/2012/11/28/14/enhanced-buzz-5730-1354131469-9.jpg
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam beda s tim da tudjem detetu velim da se stisa :) Ono, pljusnut ces me ako ti jebem dete bezveze :)
<Mmike> znaci, netko je rekao dd if=/dev/sda of=image.bin
<Mmike> a u tom image.bin su 3 particije, kak da ih mountam?
<jelly> Mmike: losetup, kpartx
<Mmike> losetup!
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> <-glupan
<jelly> BotaniCar: dok ima svjetla je 4 popodne, mind you, a i vec tad je zima
<Mmike> a ima jos svjetla u 20do5, danas sunce zalazi u 16:!5
 * jelly skoro pitao koji tobogan, a to je iza coska 
<Mmike> al' ja prije 17:45 nema sansi da sam tamo, vjerjojatnije je da cu doc u 18:15
<Mmike> roknut 2-3 gemista i pravac doma
<jelly> Mmike: ti ces uzet "robu" za ivoksa?
<Mmike> cek, to nije sala bila?
<Mmike> ivoks: ?
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' ti putujes negdje opet sad ovih dana?
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak to mislis zima je, mom klincu nikad nije zima, taman da mu prsti otpadnu od hladnoce, ako smo u parku, nije zima :)
<jelly> ha
<BotaniCar> A i ovo s svjetlom je moj kriterij, ne njegov, on bi na tobogan, makar morao napipavati put :)
<jelly> dobri su klinci dok ih jos ne uspijes krivo naucit da je propuh zao, zima zla i slicne gluposti
<Mmike> nije to tak jednostavno, jelly
<Mmike> tu je i mama-faktor
<hbogner> ha ha ha, onaj rsync od jucer je sad na 5.2GB :D
<hbogner> fuck, ostao mi upaljen cron job koji sam testirao
<BotaniCar> Nda, obligatorno "obuci potkosulju" i "upashi majicu" :) 
<hbogner> exec svake minute zadnjih mjesec i pol
<hbogner> stvorio je malo veci log :D
<BotaniCar> #onokad vrtis restore-check backupa za koje nitko u firni mije siguran zasto su uopce napravljeni
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVPgD3MUsAAJ6ac.png
<BotaniCar> valja to naoko pobrisat' i vidjeti tko ce prvi kukati da mu trebaju
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa kaj se nisu bodovljivararai mijenjali?
<SilverSpace> 12 na 15 ne
<jelly> BotaniCar: vrtis ih zato sto je revizor to trazio!
<BotaniCar> jelly: pred par dana s kolegicom iz bivse firme pricam o njihovoj implementaciji ISO standarda. Imaju ju ~10 godina, koka je cijelo vrijeme uvjerena da je implementacija uklesana u kamenu i ne moze se mijenjati :)
<Mmike> ak ja danas ne pojedem krvavicu
<Mmike> e, pa...
 * BotaniCar bi jeo krvavicu
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> dobar tek
<SilverSpace> http://static.cdn.mclaren.com/img/content/concept-cars-heroes/main/slide-11-v1.jpg
<SilverSpace> kad se sudare da ima vise plastike po stazi
<BotaniCar> treba napraviti neki kua koji bi cistio stazu od otpadaka guma/slupanih auta, dok su oni na drugom kraju 
<SilverSpace> cim se ovaj fiksa http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/407115/Legenda-je-besmrtna-U-42-godini-ponovo-na-vrhu.html
<pkiller> SilverSpace: lijep je koncept, kao iz nekog scifi filma
<BotaniCar> jelly: jednom si uzgred spomenuo da si skuzio da ti mladi_susjedi bazde na travuljagu, jesi ih jos kad ukebao nakon konzumacije ? 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da kod mene u zgradi netko dimi, a nemrem skuziti tko  :(
<jelly> nisam siguran jel to bilo u ovoj zgradi
<pkiller> ja prvo pomirišem svoju jaknu ili majicu...prije nego krivim druge :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UlJHOHFgl0 neko ima izvrsno očuvane ploče
<datase> YouTube: Zana - Mladicu Moj (vinyl) - 0:03:44 - 12440 views - 46 likes / 1 dislikes
 * BotaniCar isti cas klikne na "dodirni mi kolena" 
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj si linkao je nevjerojatno kvalitetno uploadano
<SilverSpace> http://www.dx.com/p/mxiii-4k-quad-core-android-4-4-2-google-tv-player-w-2gb-ram-8gb-rom-tf-wi-fi-hdmi-black-336696
<dodobas> ma minix ... sta je ovo... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) i ja kazem minix 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0wcWAknl3c # Komentar koji je , za danas, osvojio internet: "Ah, dobra stara vremena kad si mogao pjevati o silovanju a da ti gomila feministkinja ne unisti karijeru na tviteru.﻿"
<datase> YouTube: ITD Band-Gradske cure(tekst) - 0:02:43 - 2136436 views - 4704 likes / 84 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> Svaka budala može doći na vlast, ali svaka budala ne može ostati na vlasti. 
<SilverSpace> Bandić
<BotaniCar> jelly: re: limits.conf ; veli covo da ga postfix je*e, ignorira postavke. Veli da mu slican-koliko-moze-biti setup na Centosu radi 
<jelly> BotaniCar: postfix nema pam support u debianu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ohCJmnpEo&list=PLjE0yqygMqlY8ljhoJ48mLu3iCYloiL54&index=2 isti lik sa plocama
<datase> YouTube: Air - La Femme D'Argent (vinyl) - 0:07:26 - 3232 views - 51 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, ja bi za prvu ruku nadrobio ulimit ovo ono u /etc/default/postfix
<BotaniCar> agreed, fala !
<BotaniCar> jelly: si ziher da je tak u 7ici ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, pogledao dependencyje i init skriptu na wheezy masini
<BotaniCar> PunoFala, proslijedio sam 
<jelly> inace kakve koristi davat support ako je krivi, ne
<BotaniCar> Pitam jer je postfixova dokumentacija puna PAM-a, na debian specificno se ne referenciraju,a ja nisam imao gdje pogledati. 
<BotaniCar> ( u biti se grebem da doznam tvoju metodologiju ) :)
<jobenty> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> bok dzo
<jobenty> nakon što sam instalirao linux ostavio sam taj hard od 1TB u ntfs i tamo su mis svi dokumenit mp3ce i filmovi. sinoć htjedoh pogledat film i ovaj vlc plajer ne prepoznaje naše znakovlje (šđčćž) u tim srt-ovima. Možda postoji caka da ih prepozna???
<hbogner> vidi encoding za titlove
<hbogner> utf8 ili win1250
<BotaniCar> Mozes podesiti default encoding koji koristi kod citanja titlova. Tools > Properties > Subtitles & OSD ;  nadji "Subtitles language" i odaberi ispravan encoding
<jobenty> i koji je ispravan
<jobenty> taj utf8 i win1250?
<BotaniCar> ( uploaderi znaju sharati izmedju spomenutih UTF8 ili win1250, oba su "ispravna" )
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> thanx
<BotaniCar> Nemas beda, doci ce i tvoj red da platis neko peceno meso :)
<jobenty> neki dan sam pravio grah ričet sa suhim mesom (šunka kobasica slaniana) sve domaća proizvodnja. 
<BotaniCar> Uff, to je to :)
<jobenty> drugi puta obavjestim pa tko je u blizini nek navrati
<jobenty> al jbg vi svi purgeri
<dodobas> win1250 treba umrit ...
<jobenty> morate doći malo do slavonije da vidite kako se zdravo hranimo
<SilverSpace> ovo je tulum http://net.hr/sport/svud-oko-njega-guzice-i-sise-pogledaje-kako-u-zivotu-uziva-floyd-mayweather/
<jobenty> a sad počele i svinjokolje pa čvaraka i đevenice na sve strane
<jobenty> evo mi na uši ispadaju čvarci
<BotaniCar> Danas sam procitao nesto zanimljivo: do pred par desetljeca su u vasim krajevima ljudi puno vise umirali od bolesti plucnog sustava i struka je skuzila povezanost mesne prehrane i povecane otpornosti na to ; sad zivite nesto duze, a umire se od raka i bolesti krvozilnog sustava
<jelly> biraj od koje smrti ces umrijeti, doslovno :-)
<dodobas> jel onda danas 18:00 ili ranije ? sto ste dogovorili 
<jobenty> a čuj svatko je kovač svoje sreće. Ja sam visok 185 i imam 82kg.43 godine. Kad bih jeo koliko mogu pojesti imao bih 130 kg.  Zapalim, recimo, 5-10 cigara tjedno. Jedino crno vino ne mogu izbaciti popijem butelju dnevno.
<BotaniCar> Pa, na to se zivot i svodi :) Umro sam od smijeha kad me V.Dakic pitao zakaj puno pusim, ja mu citiram onu "odaberi sto volis i pusti da te ubije", a frajer mi veli "ok, idem se na smrt istuc' gitarom" :)
<jelly> ja imam isto kila i 15cm manje :-D
<SilverSpace> uh
<jobenty> u mojoj ulici su svi preko sto kila.
<jobenty> al ovo sa gitarom ti je dobro
<BotaniCar> ja sam 189/89, imam lufta pojest' jos koju kilu cvaraka :)
<SilverSpace> tek kad sad vidis pred praznike kak te svi po netu spijuniraju 
<SilverSpace> stizu reklame samo tako 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kaj mi jedemo onda danas ili ne?
<SilverSpace> kaze netjak za matku Tko to piše zadatke ovi su prelagani za mene 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: reci mu da dokaze da je 1+1 = 2
<Mmike> ):)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bum sigurno jeo prije, mali zadnje kaj jede je rucak u vrticu, nemre on cekati nakon 18h . 
<BotaniCar> Mozemo pivit' 
<Mmike> freda imam koji mi svako malo dodje s takvim gluparijama
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gemistit
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ack, ja sam jeo a i dete ce nest pojest
<SilverSpace> ja upravo netjaku juhu stavio na stol
<jelly> Mmike: uzeo sam /dev/md1 i dodao ga kao member u /dev/md2
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/2k\
<jelly> bez \
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio ovo https://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/150951/kako-vam-se-svida-mclarenova-vizija-buducnosti-formule-1
<SilverSpace> malo vise slika
<Mmike> jelly: wooo :)
<Mmike> jelly: i? :) radi? :)
<jelly> Mmike: dakako da radi, sad sam izmigrirao na virtualku preko toga
<jelly> kopiranje block devicea od pocetka do kraja je nesto brze nego kopiranje fajlova naime
<SilverSpace> aj je ovo bilo ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_WNLVidoVI
<datase> YouTube: O Lance Mais Estranho da História do Futebol - 0:00:12 - 86911 views - 23 likes / 0 dislikes
<jobenty> a el postoji mogućnost da ja u VLC playeru zadam brojem ove veličine slova koje su predefinirane za subtitle?
<Mmike> jelly: pogotovo ak je puno malih fajlova
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> jobenty: imas tamo di si postavio kod titla i velicinu
<Mmike> jobenty: postoji, mosh cuda... al' moja ti je preporuka mplayer/smplayer (smplayer je gui za mplayer), puno bolje/jednostavnije sucelje
<Mmike> nije mocno k'o vlc (recimo, nemozes rekodiravati strim sam tak, i slicno), al' samo za gledanje filmeka i serijeka je jako dobro
<SilverSpace> instaliras kodi i miran si 
<Mmike> nije kodi zamjena za vlc/mplayer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako gleda filmove sa titlom onda je
<SilverSpace> ja vec dva mjeseca skoro da nisam nista gledao 
<SilverSpace> pratim jedino na FOX TWD
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, nije kodi za pustanje s kompa
<Mmike> kodi je za mediapc
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> ako imas na disku zasto ne kodi
<Mmike> zato kaj nije prilagodjen za pustanje s kompa :)
<Mmike> ocajan je za to
<SilverSpace> ma daj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> super je 
<SilverSpace> ljudi kaj skidaju iaju sve slozeno 
<SilverSpace> u kodi
<Mmike> nepraktican je
<Mmike> sucelje je totalno u banani
<Mmike> mplayer/vlc i slicni su idealni
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti nemas pojma 
<Mmike> kodi je super kad imas daljinski i zavaljen si pred telku
<SilverSpace> trebas na poduku iz kodi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iz navedenog reklo bi se da si ti taj koji si bez pojma :)
<SilverSpace> inace mpv je zakon za desktop
<Mmike> eo mecem mpv
<Mmike> cak imam i trusty-media ppa 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u cem je razlika? :)
<Mmike> pa to je mplayer
<obruT> gledanje neceg uz title mi vise zvuci kao nesto za gledanje iz fotelje/kauca, a ne na stolici za kompom :)
<obruT> -> kodi :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa je mplayer, jedino sto se ovaj fork odrzava
<jelly> i ima minimalni gui, vdpau by default, neke UI bugove popravljene
<obruT> jelly: 18h ? mirage ili ?
<Mmike> GMIRAGMIEGET!
<jelly> obruT: da da
<jelly> Mmike, dodobas, ivoks(?), obruT, BotaniCar (te hbTabTab i vileni ak oce doci bez mandarina i svi drugi): 18h Mirage
<Mmike> jelly, ja cu kasnit 15ak minkasa
<Mmike> hbtabtab? :)
<jelly> ne tabira se
<vileni> i ja bi na mandarine
<vileni> ukrast cu Mmike jednu
<vileni> ako zavrsim sa ovim fluentd/mongodb paklom do tada
<dodobas> vileni: ma koji K... pa nisi valjda svojom voljom to odabrao ?
<jelly> Krastavac?  KDE5?
<jelly> kak provjeriti koju brzinu je sata kontroler dogovorio sa diskom?  Ono, PIO3, PIO4, DMA, UDMA, UDMA66, 1.5Gbps, 3Gbps, 6Gbps?
<obruT> i ... tko je instaliro letsencrypt cert ? :)
<jelly> ti!
<obruT> nisam jos stigao :(
<obruT> cijeli dan u nekoj strci
<jobenty> ma najbolji mi je bio onaj MPC na windozama la nema više windoza jbg
<jobenty> Imaš maunu. Tamo di sam postavio kod titla mogu izabratio veličinu za subtitle (manji mali normal veliki i veći). Ja sam matematičar i želim se igrati s brojevima ako je moguće.
<ivoks> jobenty: jebiga, sorry
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> jelly: ^
<ivoks> jelly: tek se sad vratio iz madzarske
<ivoks> Mmike: pokupi za mene :)
<jelly> stigoh i upalih laptop
<jelly> ivoks: poslom ili kur^H^H^Hzabavom u .hu?  
<ivoks> poslom
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> radi gluposti
<ivoks> viza sa JAR
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> tak da, sorry
<ivoks> ne znam jel mozemo to nekako drugacije izmijeniti, sutra mozda?
<ivoks> dakle... trazio sam dokaz na netu, da se vidi da ne serem
<ivoks> http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/homeaffairs/research.htm
<ivoks>  - Radiological report (chest X-ray) or skin TB test
<ivoks> dosao lik sa zenom
<ivoks> oboje juznoafrikanci
<ivoks> i 20min su ih zajebavali s pitanjima
<ivoks> drzavljani juzne afrike
<ivoks> i oni su trebali vizu
<ivoks> jer imaju dvoje djece koje su rodjeni u hrvatskoj
<jelly> svi stigli
<jelly> pfft
<jelly> imigriraju ko zna ciju djecu!
<jelly> ivoks: anyhoo, dal da uvalim majku tvoje mandarine, ili ces se pojaviti blizu tresnjevke u neko dogledno virjeme?
<ivoks> necu se pojaviti
<ivoks> moram sastancariti
<jelly> ok, al to nije odgovor na pitanje 
<jelly> dogledno = ovaj tjedan, iduci tjedan
<ivoks> pa mogu sutra
<ivoks> nisam te vidio sto godina
<ivoks> pa cemo navuci i Mmike da dodje opet
<jelly> od zadnjeg ubuntu-hr valjda
<jelly> a sobzirom da udruge vise nema... :-)
<ivoks> Mmike i hbogner ju terminirali
<ivoks> vidis sta ti je vlast
<ivoks> samo sranja radit
<SilverSpace> koji jebeni ubuntu pakete za 15/10 nema ali ima za 16/04
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVUZuOLWEAE5sLZ.jpg
<Mmike> mogli bi ubuntu-hr druzenje napravit iduci tjedan 
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ti opet ides nekud, te kad se vracas?
<jelly> pa, 16.04 je LTS 
<Mmike> jelly, nije, bit ce :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji paketi?
<jelly> ha, kupio 3TB 2.5" vanjskediskove djelomicno u nadi da su unutra SATA diskovi, a kad ono elektronika uopce nema SATA... drito USB3 i to je to
<jelly> nema veze, ide usb3 switch :-)
<jelly> tj. hub
<ivoks> Mmike: ponedjeljak
<ivoks> vracam se petak
<Mmike> http://www.europapark.de/en
<Mmike> tamo!
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> trazio sam meteo stanice
<Mmike> sad su mi sve reklame oko svih portala - meteo stanice ;)
<jelly> bar nisu dildoi
<jelly> hipotetski govoreći
<jelly> Mmike: jeste stigli doma bez zaspavanja
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> i _sa_ marmeladom
<Mmike> jos smo gledali hitnu pomoc vani
<Mmike> lol, da
<Mmike> thnx ;)
<jelly> botu zahvali, on je primijetio
<Mmike> BotaniCar, thnx! :)
<Mmike> nadam se da je dete bar malo manje naporno bilo :)
<Mmike> osim filipu, njega je bas ugnjavio :/
<jelly> heheh
<ivoks> jebemti android
<ivoks> ne radi sip
<obruT> zanimljivo...  https://github.com/diafygi/letsencrypt-nosudo   nema djidja midja, onak na prvu nema skrivenih trojanaca
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam onaj csipsimple koristio, radio ok
<Mmike> obruT, kul!
<obruT> i tak, evo izgeneriro cert, radi :)
<obruT> hmm, na jednom browseru je trusted, na drugom nije :P
<obruT> wtf :P
<obruT> dva kompa, na oba utuntu 14.03, na oba firefox iz paketa, oba updateana... jedan prihvaca cert, drugi nece... 
<obruT> pardon 14.04...
<SilverSpace> obruT: nesto krivo radis :)
<Mmike> obruT, jesi ga postavio nekud, mogu probat?
<hbogner> laku noc
<jobenty> laku noć
<obruT> eto, vrti se letsencrypt cert i na apachetu i na ejabberd-u
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-04
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko para? :D
<jelly> tolko muzike
<rut> jelly sto vam je puko mail.iskon.hr ?
<jelly> rut: da, radovi su se oduzili
<rut> ok
<BotaniCar> mornin'
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije nish tezak bil, Filip mu se jako razveselio
 * BotaniCar nije jos stigao probati mandarine, ni letsencrypt :(
<jelly> also jos jedan CVE za openssl je na ledu
<BotaniCar> o, super.. thx,das link ?
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Djes djes hbogner 
<hbogner> evo ipak u RH
<BotaniCar> Zao mi je :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pardon, pobrkao loncice.  CVE za Chrome je embargoed, openssl je vani i nije strasno (osim sto majstori vele da vise nece podrzavati 0.9.8(good riddance) niti 1.0.0(pogodi koji je u debian 7)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ma ajse bar cu se odmorit
<BotaniCar> jelly: :-D
<jelly> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20151203.txt
<jelly> a chrome ko jos nije upgradeao na 47... bolje mu je, po ovom "critical" izgleda kao laki remote exploit http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.hr/2015/12/stable-channel-update.html
<BotaniCar> Analysis suggests that attacks [...] are not
<BotaniCar> believed likely. # kthxbye
<jelly> samo ko vise vjeruje analizi i kodu od openssl autora
<BotaniCar> Ima tko da sjedi za ubuntuom i ima chromium ? Koja Vam je verzija trenutno instalirana ? 
<BotaniCar> Meni nakon azuriranja i dalje stoji Version 45.0.2454.101 Ubuntu 15.10 (64-bit) 
<hbogner> Version 37.0.2062.120 Ubuntu 12.04 (281580) (64-bit)
<jelly> google-chrome-stable:
<jelly>   Installed: 47.0.2526.73-1
<jelly>   Candidate: 47.0.2526.73-1
<BotaniCar> pitam za chromium
<jelly> ne bi ga koristio iducih par dana dok ne se vidi u changelogu da je popravljen CVE-2015-6765
<jelly> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-6765.html
<BotaniCar> "add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-chromium-builds/stage && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" je popravilo stvar s verzijama :)
<BotaniCar> sad, da radi ZABAe nisam razjebao firefox, koristio bi njega .. 
<jelly> zanimljivo da je za 12.04 totalno ignoriran chromium, valjda ga vise ne supportaju nikako
<BotaniCar> Treba dic' kuku i motiku, MS supporta i winXP, a oni tamo tunturasi nemreju ni 12.XX ;) 
<BotaniCar> ( mislim, tak i treba )
<ivoks> zato tutntu ide naprijed
<ivoks> jelly: chromium je desktop, a za desktop je support 3 godine
<BotaniCar> Istina, jebem ti backward compatability za sve unazad 30 godina 
<jelly> ivoks: za 12.04? za 14.04 je cini mi se 5 godina za sve
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> cini se da je to promijenjeno
<ivoks> pa je za sve 5 godina
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ivoks> 10.04 je bio 3/5
<jelly> to su negdje pocetkom godine izravnali
<hbogner> ljen sam napravit do-relase-upgrade :D
<hbogner> tj nestignem
<jelly> a google je rekao da ce poceti buildati sa novijim fichurima glibca i kernela, pa neces ni Chrome moci vrtit na tako starom OS-u
<hbogner> chrome ni ne koristim nigdje
<jelly> hbogner: bio sam vidno iznenadjen kako je release upgrade sa 12.04->14.04 na laptopu uredno prosao
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas kakvu sliku na kojoj se vidi kak' izgleda kad si vidno ( ili razvidno) iznenadjen ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: obrve dignute 1.5mm vise
<hbogner> he he he
<BotaniCar> Tocno tak' sam i zamisljao :) 
<jelly> "fascinating"
<BotaniCar> jelly: trebalo bi brkove pustiti :) Ono, nisi smrtno-ozbiljni inzinjer ako nemas i brcine k'o prometni policajac motorista :)
<jelly> probao, ne idu
<jelly> jedino da zalijepim neke da mogu frkati brk
<BotaniCar> ja sam si s brkom bio tako smijesan da mi se plakalo. Also, sijede u bradi/brku :(
<hbogner> js prije imao neke pokusaje, ali hrana mi draza u ustima nego na brkovima/bradi :D
<BotaniCar> Brcine, kazu, znaju biti zgodan buffer :)
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable:
<Mmike>   Installed: 46.0.2490.86-1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 47.0.2526.73-1
<BotaniCar> Meni se chromium sad popeo na Version 47.0.2526.73 ali vidi URL koji je jelly iznad dao 
<Mmike> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-6765.html ?
<jelly> onaj sa chrome changelogom
<Mmike> eh, sad, kak vidjeti verziju kroma
<Mmike> IZ SAMOG KROMA
 * Mmike ceka da mu netko dpkg napise
<BotaniCar> "About"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: de je to?
<BotaniCar> nakon kaj kliknes one tri crte gore desno
<Mmike> aha, naso
<Mmike> u help
<Mmike> Version 47.0.2526.73 (64-bit)
<BotaniCar> http://promise.hr/zavod-za-statistiku-dopisuje-milijune-lazirajuci-rast-zaposlenici-sute-ili-stradaju/
<Mmike> e, moj slijedeci mikroprojekt je napraviti bullshit site
<Mmike> i tamo cu objavljivat sranja k'o sto ovaj radi u 'na rubu znanosti'
<Mmike> 'dark moon'
<BotaniCar> Uz sve postojece ? :) 
<Mmike> 'dynamo magician is really an alien'
<Mmike> i takve pizdarije
<Mmike> odi novi kernel, odi
<Mmike> Oso!
<jelly> Mmike: alieni ne postoje, ali ovaj zna pravu magiju i podjebava!
<Mmike> jelly: true
<Mmike> al' to necu napisat
<Mmike> moram dodati malo mistike
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> da se ljudi bar malo zamisle i da lakse popuse moje fore :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne bi moralo na kraju naslova biti upitnik ? 
<BotaniCar> *morao
<pkiller> sad za svaku verziju moraš napraviti drugi kontejner
<pkiller> ups :)
<hbogner> o jebem ti drzavu kad im ni mail server neradi
<Mmike> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/how-lsd-microdosing-became-the-hot-new-business-trip-20151120
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/kevan.williams.355/posts/1644390855835356
<Mmike> Geonaute
<Mmike> http://www.geonaute.fr/
<Mmike> to, navodno, u dechatlonu kosta 99 kuna
<hbogner>  Mmike koje?
<hbogner> tamo ima svega?
<ivoks> https://www.instagram.com/pythonpaige/
<ivoks> dodjoh radi ptica, ostadoh radi... paige :)
<BotaniCar> Pa dobro, kaj nisi to linkao pred 3 dana, taman sam klincu panel s slikama sova radio ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb32Ego033o # OVO !!
<datase> YouTube: Pornhub Premium Gifting Service TV Ad (SFW) - 0:01:17 - 231655 views - 2678 likes / 86 dislikes
<hbogner> BotaniCar, to ti sad cekas da ti netko pokloni ili ??
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ne bi se naljutio, ne :) Udicu sam bacio na FB, ovdje dijelim da mozete i vi :) 
<hbogner> :P
<BotaniCar> "toliko kokaina na svijetu,a  vi gurate nos u moj zivot" :) 
<Mmike> http://www.wisdomofchopra.com/
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/don-grubisic-skuplja-potpise-za-referendum-za-ukidanje-vjeronauka-u-skolama/714595.aspx # ovo je bolje od izbornih clanaka ! :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, slazem se, vjeronauku je mjesto u crkvi
<Mmike> vjeronauku je mjesto u Astro magazinima
<Mmike> right uz Tarot i Horoskope
<BotaniCar> hbogner: punchline je TKO inicira referendum :D
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nije cudno
<hbogner> frajeru je dosta ovih glupšosti po sko0lama
<BotaniCar> Meni malo je, ali nisam udubljen u tematiku
<BotaniCar> Doduse, i meni je palo na pamet da kaj Crkvi treba da ju pljuju zbog toga. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj, ne zabusavaj, mikrofon u ruke!
<hbogner> ChuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuS, 
<ChuS> Dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam na poslu nikaj ni slicno, idem vidjeti kaj mogu s diktafonom na mobitelu :) 
<ChuS> E mali! Zbog tebe sam i dosla. LOL
<Mmike> ChuS: desi, chuspajz! :D
<BotaniCar> ChuS: te ljubomora oprala kad si vidjela IRC citat na miketovom zidu ? ;)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, on je inace cesto kriticar trenutnog stanja sa crkvom
<BotaniCar> ChuS: I kak si znala da je tu ? :)
<hbogner> koji mali?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa to sam i mislio, nemam nit ja nist bolje :) bum ja smixal poslije :) btw, zvao sam ga sad, ne javlja se
<ChuS> BotaniCar: ma dodem ja na server ponekad trazit neke ljude koji su uvijek underground al ne zujim po kanalima
<BotaniCar> ChuS: ako ovo niej mainstream, ne znam sto je :) 
<ChuS> hbogner: pa ti, ko bi drugi mogo bit. Mike te citirao na FB. ha ha
<hbogner> di sta kaj?
<hbogner> nemoj rec da se sad na fb moram logirat?
<Mmike> lijepo je to kaj je bogner mali
<Mmike> sigurno je i dodobas malecki
<Mmike> sto znaci da nit ja nisam bas neki veliki! :D
<Mmike> hbogner: ne moras, nisi tagiran :)
<BotaniCar> Velis, i ti bi po tom kriteriju mogao biti mid-size, mika ? :D
<Mmike> mid size with impressive boobies :)
<BotaniCar> Agreed
<ChuS> <hbogner> o jebem ti drzavu kad im ni mail server neradi
<Mmike> Fine pair of yong-a-longas! :)
<ChuS> Mmike: mislim na visinu, prvenstveno. :D
<hbogner> ChuS, ahaa, sad vidim :d
<hbogner> pa daa, dodobas i ja smo poznati kao mali, mrvice, i slicno :D
<hbogner> a to sa serverom, zovu nas da im hitno poslajemo mail, a nemogu ga primit o_O
<ChuS> Surprised?
<obruT> ChuS ! :)
<ChuS> Eeee Turbo
<Mmike> E, a, sad kad smo se skupili svi mi stari, ocemo nest ic jest? :)
<hbogner> ChuS, probudila stare lurkere :D
<hbogner> nicols nam fali
<Mmike> ChuS: kad si ti prvi put dosla na irc, tko je sve bio gore, jel' se sjecas?
 * Mmike se sjeca da je to bilo na bozic 94te, i da je tam bila neka chuspajz, neki Telkic, neki Neuromancer, neki seven, i neki ld 
<jelly> sta jest koga di 
<obruT> vjerojatno neko prase u nekom mljevenom obliku :)
<Mmike> moze i tele u izvornom<!
<jelly> oce bit kakih... priloga
<hbogner> obruT, a govedo u ljevenom opbliku?
<obruT> hbogner: ma sve moze :)
<hbogner> odoh na kavu, bbl
<hbogner> gablec/kava
<ChuS> ajde bok
<hbogner> ChuS, os bit tu i za pol sata?
<ChuS> Da, Glavobolja, Temperatura i ja te cekamo. LOL
<ChuS> Hmm, ko je sve bio tu, tesko je to sad reci. Malo mi je u magli i daleko, AJME pa 21 godinu daleko je to.
<ChuS> Zrin
<ChuS> dokma je bil ak se ne varam
<ChuS> DanDruff u nocno smjeni
<ChuS> seljo
<ChuS> slavonac brijem da je bio
<BotaniCar> Meni je nevjerojatno da ste vi svi persistali s jednim nickom od onda :) Ja se ni ne sjecam koje sam sve koristio :) Imam majice s #marijuana i s SHIT-eva pa za te periode znam kak sam se zvao :)
<ChuS> Zapravo je meni prvi bio Rage, al kad su se spojili serveri onda sam ga moral mijenjati
 * BotaniCar je prvo procitao Rage kao Angel :)
<ChuS> E da i bio je Mike, Nikola Misljenovic
<ChuS> Ma i ja sam ih mijenjala neko vrijeme, al na kraju je ostalo ovo.
<ChuS> o i jelly, pa kak mi je promako!
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> “There is a 360-degree, not 180-degree, difference between the Islam we defend and what Daesh has on its mind,” he said, using an Arabic acronym for the Islamic State. #veli Turski premijer
<BotaniCar> Ste veseli kaj su releasali php7 ? :)
<ChuS> Zakon! Nismo li i mi imali nekoliko 360-degree primjera u nedavnoj povijesti?
<hbogner> kako mi se nista neda
<ChuS> Iako, ne znamo sto je sve ostlo rekao gospon predsjednik.
<ChuS> O, si se vrnul? :)
<BotaniCar> Nema bas ni jedno graficko sucelje koje pokriva vise od jednog virtualizatora, a da ne kosta k'o zamjenski bubreg, jeld'?
<Mmike> dada, fakat Mike - mene su godinama mijenjali za njega :)
<Mmike> ChuS: kaj nije jelly doso kasnije?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislis?
<ChuS> Sad je tu, na to sam mislila da mi je promako. lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: recimo da imam u istoj firmi hyper-v , vmware i KVM, nemrem sve hipervizore natrpat' u isto sucelje i kliketat kaj mi treba, a da ne platim klijent koji se moze na sve to spojit' 
<hbogner> vrnul se jos prije, sam je trbealo nekaj hitno napravit
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aha
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne znam :)
<Mmike> kak sam presao na KVM i odjebao virtualbox sve manje mi treba graficko sucelje
<Mmike> plus, onaj virt-manager je dost ojadan
<jelly> Mmike: jelly je poceo ircat cca 95, nakon 1. semestra
<hbogner> ja sam tek oko 2000. ili 2001. poceo
<Mmike> ja nisam siguran jel' 94ta ili 95ta
<Mmike> prva godina faxa, odmah nakon srednje, a mislim da sam sredjnu zavrsio 94te
<Mmike> ne, lazem, 95te
<pkiller> cek to za carnet pricate?
<Mmike> obruT: kol'ko vrijeti letsencrypt ssl
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/tehnoklik/vijesti-tehnoklik/uljez-u-gmailu-korisnici-uz-mail-dobivaju-i-lubanje-s-prekrizenim-kostima/
<SilverSpace> pa tko to otvara
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vrijedi 90 dana, ako to pitas
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znaci svakih 90 dana moram trazit novi?
<Mmike> glupi owncloud - dodam kontakt u androjidu i upisem mu rodjendan
<Mmike> ovaj synca rodjendan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ? Slozi si stvar onako kako je i predvidjena - potpuno automatizirano renewanje
<Mmike> owncloud onda doda taj rodjendanu svoj kalendar
<Mmike> i sad imam sve duple rodjendane u kalendaru
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad si rodjen? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis - automatizirano renewanje? Pa tko CSR napravi?!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel ti se desilo kad da ti OC odluci purgati kalendar ? Meni je to 2x napravil ( 10.03.1977. OVO SE LOGIRA !! )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: on sam 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos jednom hvala za trud juce oko limits fajla. Ja dizem ruke, frajer sad napise da je zabrijao i da nije postfix nego dovecot :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nope
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sto se toga tice, nisam nikad imao s tim problema
<Mmike> bedove imam jedno pri upgradeu
<Mmike> napravim apt-get upgrade
<Mmike> i onda 15 minuta popravljam 
<BotaniCar> Istinu govorec' , svaki put mi je to napravio nakon nadogradnje + standardni jeb s disejblanjem 3r party appova
<ChuS> nigga!
<nicols> jutro!
<BotaniCar> jutro nicols 
<nicols> opa! ChuS što to radiš tu? :D
<ChuS> Splivalo je kriv
<nicols> hahahahaha
<Mmike> hm?
<ChuS> Da nije quotao hbognera
<BotaniCar> Obavezna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d6u3rA3OW4
<datase> YouTube: Željko Bebek - Da je sreće bilo - 0:04:16 - 1735804 views - 3288 likes / 95 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: iskreno, bilo mi je sumnjivo zas mu to treba na postfixu, moras imati milion korisnika da ti tu limiti pocnu smetat...
<nicols> Mmike: je dežurni krivac :D
<jelly> nije Žika Živac 
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni tak digne zivac kad me netko propitkuje za X; angaziram sebe i okolinu, pa ispadne da ga muci Y , ili nista :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: odnosno, zivcira me taj scenrio kad ne naplacujem :D
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> kad naplacujes po satu, ne boli toliko :-)
<BotaniCar> Da, kad naplacujes po satu boli samo pomisao da imas posla s nekim toliko nefokusiranim da ne zna sto ga muci :D
<nicols> pizza time!
<hbogner> bljak, moram ic odradit nostrifikaciju diplome
<nicols> hbogner: kad dolaziš na kavu?
<nicols> nost.... Å¡to?
<hbogner> nicols, bio jucer ali kratko s LJubom na kavi navecer
<nicols> jel igra tko agar.io? dignuo sam si doma "private server", pa razmišljam da ga puknem "u obljak" tj. na javnu adresu?
<hbogner> a do vas u firmu tesko preko radnog dana
<nicols> daklem, ima li zainteresiranih za ogar/agar.io? :)
<hbogner> nicols, ovisnice :D
<hbogner> nicols, nostrifikaciju, to je ad zavrsis van rh ap trazis da ti priznaju diplomu u nasoj drzavi
<nicols> aha
<hbogner> samo sto dvina vrla drzavna agencija za tu proceduru ima uredovno vrijeme za telefonske pozive u erminu utorak-petak, 9-12
<nicols> a diplomu još nismo ni zalili kak se spada :/
<hbogner> *dvina=divna
<hbogner> *erminu=terminuđ
<hbogner> *trminu
<hbogner> *terminu
<hbogner> nicols, nismo :(
<nicols> znaš kaj, čudi me da petkom uopće primaju pozive :)
<nicols> a kadćemo?
<hbogner> iskreno i mene, kad su vec ponedjeljak uzeli zasto nisu i petak, i on pocinje na slovo P
<hbogner> pa zna se da sve dane koji su na p nebi trebali raditi
<hbogner> ponedjeljak, petak, putorak, psrijeda, pcetvrtak...
<hbogner> bar je tako u tradicija u drzavnim agencijama/uredima/povjerenstvima/...
<nicols> nizozemci su već izbacili petak
<nicols> službeno je to neradni dan kod njih
<Mmike> agar.io
<Mmike> mrsh
<jelly> jednom sam to klikno i izgubio sat vremena, vise nikad
<hbogner> nicols, koji ti je gust igrati sam?
<Mmike> what jelly said
<Mmike> bem ti temperaturu i sranja :/
<jelly> e majke ti, ak ste mene zarazili i budem bolestan prek vikenda, neko ce da pogine
<BotaniCar> ja sam eventualno nosioc, nekim cudom nisam ove godine vec odvalio 4 prehlade
<Mmike> e jebem ti bzr
<Mmike> u pizdu i bzr
<Mmike> popravim bug
<Mmike> i skuzim kda sam u skroz krivom 
<Mmike> necem
<Mmike> jer nije lp:charms/mongodb nego je lp:charms/trusty/mongodb
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> svi vi s djecom ste nosioci i support za male tankere zaraze :-)
<Mmike> mislim da moram ic jest
<BotaniCar> Da. Vidis da nisam ni pokusao proglasiti se neduznim, samo minimaliziram svoju zonu odgovornosti :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: filip voli kuhati, ako te obori, dodjemo ti juhicu napraviti :) ne garantiram jestivost :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma ja sam bio, vec prolazi, sam kaj se sad opet osjecam k'o krvavo govno
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda ovo nije bilo appropriate :)
<jelly> jedi mandarine
<ChuS> Ma koje mandarine?!
<ChuS> Svaki dan pojedem 2 kile, i eto me jucer dosla s posla s 38.5
<nicols> hbogner: pa ne igram sam :)
<hbogner> nicols, kaj doma sa zenom i djecom igras?
<ChuS> Da, stvarno?! KAd cemo zalit diplomu!
<ChuS> Cekamo da stigne nostrificirana?
<ChuS> LOL
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/fora-dana2.gif
<SilverSpace> selom vozio bicikl s 5,32 promila
<SilverSpace> da mi je to vidjeti
 * nicols voli zaljevanje, posebno ak je s jegerom :)
<nicols> hbogner: pa da, haklamo nas 4. fali nam jedan desktop pa ja igram na tv-u :D
<nicols> ono nas 4 i dvadesetak botova :D
<nicols> zijev
<SilverSpace> sad ce nijemci u siriju :)
<SilverSpace> dosli divlji i istjerali pitome
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVXstlQW4AA4eqG.jpg
<SilverSpace> ebike
<SilverSpace> i ja bi jednog
<SilverSpace> Cube
<BotaniCar> nicols: +++++++++++++++++++ za jeger :) 
<Mmike> pazi voo
<Mmike> igram neki dan eurojackpot na lutrija.hr
<Mmike> i kliknem 'uplati'
<Mmike> nish se ne desavca
<Mmike> 15ak sekundi kasnije, kak ne vidim da browser ista radi, kliknem opet 'uplati' jer sam mislio da nisam kliknuo
<BotaniCar> I danas dobijes porezno rjesenje za jackpot :)
<Mmike> pogledam poslije i vidim dve uplate
<Mmike> reko, pa jebo
<Mmike> i sad, pisem ja lutriji
<Mmike> reko, to i to, duplo, ovo ono
<Mmike> a vele meni oni nazad
<Mmike> da su oni provjerili sustaqv i sve da nema nikakvih poteskoca
<Mmike> i da jebiga sorry
<Mmike> al' da ako brojevi koje sam odigrao ne budu dobitni
<Mmike> da ce mi vratiti 30 kuna :)
<BotaniCar> o,lol
<pkiller> thats a feature not a bug :P
<pkiller> tko zna koliko ljudi klika po 2 puta kao i ti :)
<Mmike> "uz želju da dokažemo kako nam je stalo da Vaše iskustvo igre na internetu bude svakako pozitivno na Vaš HL račun uplatiti ćemo bonus u iznosu od 30,00 kn ako listić bro XXXXYYYYZZZ nakon izvlačenja 04.12.2015 godine ne bude dobitan"
<BotaniCar> cek cek, si mozda pitao koliko kombinacija mogu tak poduploklikati ? Ako dovoljno ticketa 2x uplatim povrat + sitni dobici mi otplate inicijalni ulog :)
<Mmike> pa obicno ne klikam
<BotaniCar> Aha, ne dobijes paru nego kredite na racunu kod njih :) Znaci , ne dobis nish :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: tako je
<pkiller> navlakusha
<BotaniCar> Isti su moj ISP :D
<pkiller> čim ti pare staviš na internet onda to postaje abstrakcija :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak ne dobim nista?
<Mmike> dobim nazad lovu
<pkiller> apstrakcija ... ispričavam se
<pkiller> Od latinskog abstractus što znači zamišljen, nešto nestvarno što postoji samo kao pojam u mislima. Suprotno je konkretno. Zvučno b ispred bezvučnog s prešlo je u svoj bezvučni par p jednačeći se sa njim po zvučnosti.
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja odigrati
<pkiller> jednom davno dok je još moj djed bio živ mi je rekao da je još njegov otac njemu govorio da je loto porez na budale :)
<pkiller> naravno moja baka je igrala stalno
<SilverSpace> pkiller: hm ja bi htio bit ta budala
<Mmike> naravn oda je porez na budale
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> onaj tko ne igra nemre nit dobiti :)
<pkiller> Mmike: tako je! :)
<pkiller> sve je to apstrakcija
<Mmike> ugl, imao sam na racunu njihovom 300 kuna
<Mmike> i onda sam uplatio dvaput, umjesto 30 uzelo mi 60 kuna
<Mmike> i sad ak listic ne bude dobitan, vratit ce mi 30 kuna
<Mmike> kaj to nije fer?
<Mmike> onak, ekstra fer? :)
<pkiller> ako ne bude dobitan... haha :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni " na Vaš HL račun uplatiti ćemo bonus" ne zvuci kao "evo ti nazad para"
<pkiller> pa naravno da neće biti dobitan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak je dobitan dobit ces dvaput :)
<pkiller> a i ako je dobitan vjerojatno još milio ljudi će imati istu kombinaciju
<pkiller> pa ces dobit 2 kuna
<pkiller> dvije kune
<SilverSpace> 4kn
<pkiller> 4
<pkiller> umijesto 60
<BotaniCar> loto treba preslozit' tak da ne mogu dvojca uplatiti istu kombinaciju ! Tko prvi, njemu dzevojka ! 
<BotaniCar> zakaj danas nitko ne linka nish s imgura ? Cijeli dan radim :)
<pkiller> da su informatičari izmišljali loto bilo bi svaki tjedan po par dobitnika :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: pomno odabranih, kao i sad :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nis se tu ne bira
<pkiller> imam ja teoriju da je taj loto ustvari crna "isplata" nekim tajnim agentima ili svjedocima ili nešto slično... ili odšteta kada ti CIA in satelit udari u kućicu od psa
<SilverSpace> radio skoro godinu dana tamo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je, i to ti daje kredibilitet da vjerujem tebi, a ne zavjeri koju sam zabrijao u glavi , i nisi bio direktor, ne ?
<pkiller> SilverSpace: ajde ti meni obijasni zašto se zatvaraju uplate par sati prije izvlačenja?
<SilverSpace> previse je ljudi oko toga da mi se muljalo i da to ne bi izaslo na vidjelo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nikad nije previse ljudi ako u vreci imas dovoljno da "namiris" sve
<SilverSpace> zasto reskirati kad i ovako i onako zaradujes
<pkiller> od lota najviše zaradi država
<SilverSpace> pkiller: zatvara se kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> prije se zatvaralo 
<pkiller> pa do koliko sati smiješ uplatiti?
<SilverSpace> jer su se svi listici snimali i u trezor stavljalo 
<pkiller> snimali digitalno?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> u biti na film 
<SilverSpace> poslje ne znam 
<SilverSpace> to je bilo 88 mislim 
<pkiller> ako je OCR, znači par sati prije je bilo evidentno koje brojeve treba bacit da nitko ne dobije :)
<pkiller> sada se skenira tokom uplate
<pkiller> točno ima u nekoj bazi šta je uplaćeno
<SilverSpace> inace direktori su uplacivali po 1000 listica
<SilverSpace> konbinacije 
<pkiller> to govoriš 88 ?
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> pkiller: sad bi netko rekao da je to napravljeno da se snime parovi broj_listica-unesena_kombinacija i time se nas zastiti, ali mi znamo bolje ! CIA ! 
<pkiller> da onda je imalo smisla... juga i to
<pkiller> BotaniCar: masoni
<pkiller> :)
<SilverSpace> 88-89 sam tam radio 
<SilverSpace> sekretarice su citav tjedan ispunavale listice
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> znači fora je bilo radit tamo :)
 * SilverSpace je isto koji puta pomogo"
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da su to svojom lovom placali 
<pkiller> mozda nisu ni plaćali
<pkiller> samo ubacili sa ostatkom
<SilverSpace> mora proc kroz stroj 
<pkiller> pa da... obacili kroz stroj... ali da se ne plati :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi reko da bi netko pristao na manjak u racunu :)
<SilverSpace> moralo se to nekak pravdati 
<pkiller> moralo se to nekako moć izmuljati :)
 * SilverSpace je jednom uplatio 100 obicnih listica po osam konbinacija
<pkiller> kao Å¡to su trgovci mokri bakalar prodavali a na inventuri je bio suhi... isto se moglo i tamo muljat 100%
<SilverSpace> i dobio 3 i pol puta za uplatiti 100 listica prvi puta 
<pkiller> a sta bi vi da dobijete... pa mislim da bar ljudima u ovom kanalu ne fali love
<SilverSpace> drugi puta sam uplatio 100 i ni jednog jedinog dobitka :)
<SilverSpace> reko dosta jos sam na svojoj lovi 
<SilverSpace> i nikada vise nisam toliko uplatio 
<pkiller> da imam za uplatit 100 listića prvo bi potrošio jedno mjesec dana da izmislim neki svoj RNG :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ne mora mi faliti love da bi mi falilo love ! :) 
<SilverSpace> to me ponjelo kaj su ti direktori uplacivali hrpetine listica
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ljudi su nezasitni... zato i idemo prema naprijed :)
<BotaniCar> pohlepa je najbolji motivator :)
<pkiller> a i najbolji marketinški alat
<pkiller> ponos i pohlepa
<SilverSpace> oni zaraduju  ovak ili onak i zato se ne zajebavaju namjestanjem 
<SilverSpace> zamisli da se to dozna nema vise zarde 
<SilverSpace> nije im to sila
<pkiller> ma sumnjam da baš 2 miliona ljudi di neki igraju i po 100 kombinacija ne pogode jackpot svaki tjedan po par njih :)
<SilverSpace> previse je to ljudi tamo da se ne bi doznalo 
<pkiller> ne razumiješ me SilverSpace. Nisam siguran da su svi svijesni cijelokupnog procesa izvlačenja i obrade... svi ti koji dobiju pare
<SilverSpace> pkiller: vidis ovi par u mostu se ne mogu dogovoriti 
<SilverSpace> a tam ti je puno vise ljudi :)
<pkiller> ne znam ti ja to ... već 6 godina ne čitam novine ne gledam tv
<pkiller> tu i tamo kad vi neki link ovdje stavite to znam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: podijeli pa vladaj... ako svatko zna nešto, nitko nezna sve
<pkiller> ...ali jedino zajedno znaju sve
<pkiller> vjerojatno 1 ili 2 čovjeka znaju kako se to održava da nagrada bude dovoljno primamljiva da sve više ljudi igra... kada opadne broj uplata, netko dobije... 
<pkiller> da rezimiramo: par ljudi zna, ostali neznaju, ne kradu i ne dodjeljuju si nagrade ali si održavaju radno mijesto
<pkiller> eto to je moja teorija loto zavjere :P
<hbogner> Mmike, nisi me ti tagirao, zato nikola je
<Mmike> hbogner: pa, nisam te nit tijo tagirat :)
<hbogner> Mmike, znam :D
<BotaniCar> nicols: Y U so ewul ?! :)
<nicols> ke?
<BotaniCar> tagging the shit out of hbogner :)
<nicols> odtagirao se :)
<nicols> ne kužim, zašto ga se nebi tagiralo? da ga tračamo iza leđa? :)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<BotaniCar> Srami se sto nas poznaje, ali ne dovoljno da bi nas defrendao :)
<SilverSpace> zamisli da se to dozna nema vise zarde http://www.bicielettriche.bikeitalia.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/piaggio-wi-bike.png
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace>  http://www.bicielettriche.bikeitalia.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/piaggio-wi-bike.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.bicielettriche.bikeitalia.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/bici-elettrica-piaggio.png
<SilverSpace> jebo sad svi rade te hybrid bicikle
<SilverSpace> navalili ko sivonje
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: gemišt
<ivoks> jelly: si tu?
<jelly> ivoks: tu sam
<jelly> ivoks: na poslu sam al vec mi je dosta svega, os se pojaviti negdje u blizini?
<ChuS> E jelly
<ChuS> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t31.0-8/12304304_10153872191563629_8366426371374481543_o.jpg
<jelly> ChuS: vec je majk ili neko poslao, ja se i dalje uporno ne sjecam nicega slicnog
<ChuS> Mislis da je PS, a?
<ChuS> lol
<jelly> ili neki lookalike
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a ne pije, ne pusi :)
<ChuS> ha ha
<jelly> i ima kose al tad sam i ja imao
<ChuS> to je 97-99 najvise
<ChuS> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/r270/12339591_10153883996228629_6059617779420525467_o.jpg
<Mmike> ChuS: o, to je i 2002ga
<Mmike> ChuS: to je nakon sto sam se ja iz USA vratio
<ChuS> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/r90/12291098_10153883996558629_2982388802905837900_o.jpg
<ChuS> Mislis da je taj Vrbovec bio nakon kaj si se vratio a ne prije?
<ChuS> Mislim, ne sjecam se ni ja vise, al na albumu mi pise do 2001. pa reko, ta bi bila najkasnije 2000.
<ChuS> Al moze biti da krivo pise na albumu.
<Mmike> da, siguran sam, i to fest nakon sto sam se vratio, vidi me kak sam slatko mrsav :)
<jelly> mislim da nije 2002 nego dosta ranije
<jelly> ChuS: dammit, ova druga sam definitivno ja, to mi je najdraza majca
<ChuS> Al ovo je na drugoj lokaciji
<ChuS> Ono prvo je Vrbovec, a ove druge dvije su Samobor
<Mmike> koje kaj sta?
<Mmike> koje ?
<Mmike> aha, cek\ia ih vise
 * jelly se nikakvog vrbovca ne sjeca, a samobora da
<jelly> pretpostavljam dakle da je vrbovec bio bolji tulum.
<ChuS> Samobor je bio izlet u prirodu. Vrbovec je bio tulum preko vikenda.
<ChuS> Mozda zato.
<ChuS> lol
<ChuS> Joj pa zaboravili smo Radu i Foetusa!
<ChuS> I Acu!
<ChuS> mislim da je i Aco bio prije mene
<Mmike> ChuS: samobor jel to bilo onda kad su bile majda i kamika, kad smo igrali onaj ludjacki nogomet? bio i dany bio i marijo 
<ChuS> A ovo jelly? https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/12291077_10153884013053629_5053337921801699036_o.jpg
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> patkica
<Mmike> i pipi!
<ChuS> Ne, taj put u Samoboru nisu bili Marijo i Deny, to je blo prije
<Mmike> jelly, e
<Mmike> tko ima broj od jellyja?
<jelly> Mmike: e
<jelly> Mmike: e
<jelly> datase: ping
<datase> pong
<jelly> Mmike: well, ja sam tu u mami chiari odn. tik-tak-u
 * jelly slijeze ramenima
 * jelly AFK
<nicols> uf uf
<ChuS> ke bilo?
<nicols> niš
<nicols> došo sam doma konačno :)
<ChuS> I kak je doma? :)
<SilverSpace> zivimo od zalogaja do zalogaja
<SilverSpace> LN
<vileni> o ChuS 
<ChuS> Ej
<ipozgaj> e mmike ti volis whisky?
<Mmike> Generalno, da. Skotski single maltovi, Islay maltovi preferably. Lagavulin, Laphroig, Bowmore...
<Mmike> al' popit ce se i chivas a bogme i tullamore dew ako treba :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: cek da ti posaljem nesto
<ipozgaj> Mmike: whisky menu od mjesta di idem danas (tip iz mog tima, ima neki party)
<ipozgaj> a obozava skupa pica :D
<ipozgaj> samo sec
<ipozgaj> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/chEZw0PB
<Mmike> U, Talisker!
<ipozgaj> Ancnoc mi je bolji
<Mmike> Bruichladdich!
<ipozgaj> :P
<Mmike> Taliske i Bruichladdich su islay viskiji - dimljeni, onak, osjeti se jako ugljen
<Mmike> u biti peat (treset)
<Mmike> meni je to zakon
<Mmike> al' ak ne volis to (masa ljudi to ne voli), cragganmore je fin skroz
<Mmike> to je highlands malt, mislim
<Mmike> ili speyside
<Mmike> cek
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ne volim... vise volim smooth whiskye, Irish
<ipozgaj> Irish single malt
<Mmike> probaj onda svakako cragganmore
<ipozgaj> jesam :)
<Mmike> i nevalja?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: americki bourboni su mi preslatki
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ma ne, dobar je
<Mmike> meni su americki burboni katastrofa
<ipozgaj> probao neki dan i ovaj kanadski sto je dobio nagradu za najbolji whiskey 2015
<Mmike> vecinu nemrem opce pit :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj mogu od tih je Jack Daniels
<Mmike> al' i to mi je onak... sljezasto, neznam, ne valja mi to :)
<ipozgaj> slatko
<ipozgaj> Mmike: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/news/scots-left-reeling-as-canadian-whisky-named-worlds-best/
<ipozgaj> taj
<ipozgaj> Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye
<ipozgaj> nije nista posebno iskreno, pili ga melita i ja :D
<Mmike> nisam to probao
<Mmike> od kanadskih viskija sam pio jedino canadian club
<Mmike> i to je uzas :)
<Mmike> valjda sam pio neku jeftilen varijantu
<ipozgaj> melita: i bocu Suntorya smo donijeli iz Japana dok smo bili... e TAJ je fin
<melita> Mmike: ipozgaj yep nije nis posebno, onaj japanski sto smo mi donjeli je bio bolji 
<Mmike> k'o K-Pivo :)
<melita> lol
<melita> :D
<ipozgaj> melita: Suntory
<melita> yep
<Mmike> koji japanski?
<Mmike> ja pio oonaj Yamazaki, al' nemam pojma vise kaki je
<melita> Mmike: what ipozgaj said - Suntory
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<melita> dobro da si me podsjetio da kazem liku iz tima da donese jos jednu bocu
<ipozgaj> Mmike: tamo je boca bila $45, ovdje u US kosta oko $300
<Mmike> WAAT? :)
<ipozgaj> melita: japanski whsikyi su jako skupi :)
<ipozgaj> i fini
<melita> ipozgaj: iz japana
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a Oban?
<ipozgaj> huh?
<ipozgaj> nisam probao taj
<Mmike> nit ja, zato te pitam :D
<Mmike> e, brate mili
<Mmike> sad si moram popit viski, ne :)
<melita> fskroz
<Mmike> Glenmorangie Đornoch
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> samo mi cigara fali :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-05
<nicols> zijev!
<SilverSpace> jebo ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sjebo se unity nakon nadogradnje
<vileni> stavi fedoru
<vileni> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ni naredbe za vracanje nisu pomogle
<SilverSpace> obrisao sve konfiguracije i sad radi 
<SilverSpace> sad mi sve na defaultu :(
<SilverSpace> rm  -rf .gconf .gconfd .compiz .config/compiz .config/dconf
<SilverSpace> resilo problem
<nicols> pif
<jelly> SilverSpace: nadogradnje sa cega na sto?
<SilverSpace> jelly: update hrpu datoteka
<SilverSpace> tj paketa
<jelly> samo zakrpe?
<jelly> mislim, koja verzija OSa da znam dal ce me dohvatit
<obruT> gotovo je s cesanjem jaja za danas, upravo nasjecko pepperoncinije...
<SilverSpace> jelly: 15.10 ali nije sistem sjebo samo se unity i compiz ne podignu
<SilverSpace> koliko se sjecam mislim da je nesto od unity paketa bilo 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nesto nije u starim postavkama stimalo 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ti je to 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/najljepsa-c-klasa-s-okusom-plemenite-s-klase-coupe/1471853/?artId=1471860
<SilverSpace> kupujem
<api984> vecer
<api984> Q: What do you call a lesbian dinosaur?
<api984> A: Lickalotopuss.
<SilverSpace> joj jebo windoze 
<SilverSpace> od 10 sati se jebem sa njima
<api984> SilverSpace, pa zar bas moras windowse
<nicols> zijev
<nicols> danas je živo ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> nicols: vikendom nema nikog 
<SilverSpace> api984: nisu moji 
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja
<SilverSpace> LN
<api984> SilverSpace, LN
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<jelly> ivoks me zaintrigirao cinjenicom da je na tresnjevci bila kuglana
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jelly: jeste resili mandarine? ):)
<Mmike> em ti fakin internet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj te muci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma danas je INTERNET GONE CRAZY daj
<Mmike> daj=day :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kad ce utrke opet :) tuzno je bez njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/hr/media-streaming-google-chromecast-ii-streaming-dongle-hdmi-usb-stick-wifi-363000076
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebena zima bez utrka :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://tickets.formula1.com/en/3159-australia-fom/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak dobim na lotu vodim te u paddoc :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: loooooooooooooooool :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dogovoreno :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i ja igram loto ponekad, pa vrijedi i obrnuto - al' ja te vodim u Austin :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> "Djevojčici zapela haljina na čičku, dođi koko da ti vidim oko" 
<Mmike> izvor: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poslovica
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i ti slavonski becarac sviras
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> vileni, ti si bio preporucavao Samsung 850 evo?
<hbogner> taman pricamo o diskovima nekida i sad mi se sitemski disk nezeli pokrenut
<hbogner> razmisljao o ssd-u vec neko vrijeme, sad sam dobio razlog za kupovinu :(
<hbogner> ima netko neki drugi za preporucit
<Mmike> hbogner: samsung 850evo
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~> hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i model
<Mmike> 	Model Number:       Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB mSATA         
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~>
<hbogner> http://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-120-0-gb-samsung-850-evo-basic-mz-75e120b-sata-3-2-5-540-520-mb-s-051400324
<hbogner> znaci njega uzimam
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep -i model
<Mmike> 	Model Number:       Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB 
<hbogner> to su ti desktop i laptop ili?
<hbogner> ja gledam ovaj 120gb 850 evo
<hbogner> Mmike, hvala :D
<hbogner> hmm, morao bi poslat zivotois i u crossvalliu :D
<hbogner> taman nekidan pricao sa samirom
<Mmike> the new p0rn man :)
<Mmike> hbogner: jel' znas napamet kak bi iptablesima blokirao sav promet sa IPadrese 1.2.3.4 a ujedno dozvolio ssh od tamo? :)
<Mmike> hbogner: desktop/laptop isti drek, nema razlike, svi su 2.5 incha
<Mmike> hbogner: samo ces, mislim, na 850 morat firmware upgradeirat
<Mmike> jer ima neki bed
<Mmike> ili je to bilo na 840
<Mmike> ne sjecam se vise
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam napamet, prije nego im posaljem moram uzet tjedan dana za ponovit si neke stvari
<Mmike> hbogner: inace za 100 kuna vise dobis 250GB , pogledaj malo po nabava.net
<hbogner> gledao
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-1200-gb-samsung-850-evo-basic-mz75e120b-sata-3-25-540520-mbs/92425
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-samsung-250gb-850-evo-basic-mz75e250b/92427
<hbogner> cak i links im http://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-250-0-gb-samsung-850-evo-basic-mz-75e250b-sata-3-2-5-540-520-mb-s-051400325
<hbogner> cakovaj u linksu ima 5 godina garanciju
<hbogner> a onaj u protisu samo 3
<vileni> hbogner: uzmi samsung ako mozes :)
<hbogner> znaci ipak 250gb samsung850 evo
<hbogner> vileni, to i Mmike sad taman prica
<hbogner> ovaj zadnji bas gledam
<hbogner> Mmike, znam da je isti drek jel u desktopu il laptopu, samo me interesiralo
<hbogner> ovaj sad sistemski ej bio 500gb seagate neki, nisam u zg pa nemrem bas pogledat
<Mmike> hbogner: 250GB samsung 850 evo, go for it
<Mmike> nesh se razocarat
<Mmike> mislim, bilo koji SSD da uzmes, nesh se razocarat
<hbogner> vileni, Mmike thx
<hbogner> Mmike, ma znam da su svi ok, samo radje uzmem neki koji je o ostalima pouzdan
<hbogner> nego koji wd green si ti uzimao za sorage, onaj od 4tb?
<Mmike> 3TB
<hbogner> ahaa, 3
<Mmike> iskreno, trbeao sam mozda 4TB uzeti, nemam pojma... 
<Mmike> plan je kroz par mjeseci nadograditi storage
<hbogner> ja sam gledao da bi morao skroz zamjenit diskove kad dodje plata
<Mmike> a GREENove sam uzeo jer su najtisi, a to kaj se vrte na 5400 mi ne smeta
<Mmike> PLATA O PLOMO
<hbogner> pa sam gledao http://www.links.hr/hr/tvrdi-disk-4000-0-gb-western-digital-green-wd40ezrx-sata3-64mb-cache-intellipower-3-5-za-desktop-051510244
<Mmike> jel' gleda tko Narcose?
<hbogner> ali sam gledao i http://www.links.hr/hr/tvrdi-disk-4000-0-gb-western-digital-caviar-black-wd4003fzex-sata3-64mb-cache-7200-okr-min-3-5-za-desktop-051510237
<Mmike> hbogner: zakaj links? mislim, super su, al' su i medju skupljima
<hbogner> jer mi je to ta desktop
<hbogner> Mmike, ma sad na njih bacam linkove, ima i telebit i protis
<hbogner> recimo black je skuplji ali ima garanciju 5 godina
<Mmike> da, greenovi imaju 2 godine
<Mmike> uzmi black pa mi reci kak je bucan :)
<hbogner> i brzi je, a ja na njemu paniram drzat velike i male fajlove koje cu cesto citat/pisat
<hbogner> imam 500gb black u uredu
<hbogner> hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i model
<hbogner> 	Model Number:       WDC WD5003AZEX-00K1GA0
<hbogner> ovaj u uredu nije ni toliko bucan
<Mmike> ja sam imao par samsunga
<Mmike> ovi od 2TB su tihi urnebsno
<Mmike> oni od 500GB su bucni
<Mmike> imam jos 1TB u desktopu i taj je tak... sad visi u onim gumicama pa se ne cuje
<hbogner> za pocetak moram disk na koji ce OS, a kasnije ove sve stare zamjenit sa dva nova
<vileni> Mmike: probao submarine sad na trgu, bolja kolicina od burgeraja, okus tu negdje, burgeraj bi bio malo bolji 
<hbogner> Mmike, koji si green uzeo? WD30EZRX?
<Mmike> vileni: submarine? to nesh novo?
<vileni> i hotdog iz ruzmarina, koji bi bio besveze da nije priloga
<vileni> Mmike: kako novo, pa to dugo ima
<vileni> yellow submarine bivsi
<Mmike> vileni: nisam siguran da znam kaj/di je to
<Mmike> hbogner: WD30EZRX-00SPEB0
<hbogner> Mmike, thx
<Mmike> على
<Mmike> ع
<Mmike> hm
<vileni> Mmike: kako neznas za submarine
<vileni> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g294454-d6888545-Reviews-Yellow_Submarine-Zagreb_Central_Croatia.html
<vileni> morali su mijenjati ime zbog kopirajta, sad su submarine bbq mislim
<Mmike> vileni: di je to?
<vileni> mislim da je frankopanska inace, ovo su imali stand blizu trga
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> vileni: a pa to mi reci!
<Mmike> vileni: zbunio si me sa tim 'na trgu'
<Mmike> da, ok je submarina
<Mmike> vileni: jeo sam prvi put tamo pred par mjeseci i meso mi je bilo nesto prenevjerojatno dobro
<Mmike> onak, tak dobar komad mesa neznam da sam ikad dobio u burgeru
<Mmike> al' je zato sve ostalo bilo drek - pecivo suho, raspada se, unutra nema nist, komadic sira i malo umaka, psenicno pivo dobio u ogromnoj krigletini s predebelim rubom
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> onda sam bio opet s dodobasom pred mozda mjesec i sitno i bilo je bolje
<Mmike> al' mi i dalje burgeraj ukusniji
<Mmike> jedino kaj je submarina veca
<Mmike> Dec  6 13:31:43 mike kernel: [91069.416777] CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> nisam ovo jos nikad vidio :D
<nicols> zijev!
<Mmike> aj aj
<nicols> ima ko da je dobar s androidom? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-05
<Mmike> spam na freenodeu?
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> spam i na OFTC
<vileni> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Vlado9A> jutro
<SilverSpace> brrrr
<SilverSpace> neka ledena kisa pada
<MmikeM> kak je dobro da ne moram nikud
<MmikeM> pokuso dete odvest zubaru ujutro
<MmikeM> to je bio - haos
<BotaniCar> Kod zubara ili dolazak do tamo ? :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> ovdje sunce, kakva kisa
<MmikeM> BotaniCar, ma odlazak tamo
<MmikeM> kod zubara sve5
<SilverSpace> jelly: da padala je ledena kisa u dubravi
<vileni> na zavrtnici je padalo nesto cudno
<vileni> zaprljalo mi auto, jos vise nego sto je bio
<BotaniCar> vileni: mozda su bacali fekalije s kata,pa si mislio da je susnjezica :) 
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/YoR6hoR.jpg
<vileni> BotaniCar: trebao bi im katapult neki za to :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13707525_10206658429921341_4930949614139504689_n.jpg?oh=cdb1a543d43488e97bd4d4317ebebdd4&oe=58F894D3 # molimo da se ponasate kao zivotinja. 
<ivoks> nelose
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<ivoks> jelly: oj
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/Thugify/videos/1257803137575113/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<MmikeM> https://qrexplore.com/generate/
<ivoks> kaj si vizitke radis?
<BotaniCar> Bravo :) 
<ivoks> MmikeM: jel jelly kaj govorio za mandarine?
<ivoks> ja bi danas mogao skociti po to sve
<MmikeM> ivoks, ja svoje imam, skoro ih pojeo
<MmikeM> osho mi nck!
<Mmike> linode mi spor za popizdit danas :/
<Mmike> jelly, JAVI SEEEE!
<Mmike> ivoks, on bio nesh bolestan u petak, mozda ga dokosurilo
<dodobas> hmm... http://nsq.io/
<jelly> ke
<jelly> Mmike: bio sam bolestan od nedjelje do cetvrtka, u petak sam vec bio ok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sorrka onda
<Mmike> ivoksu se javi :)
<jelly> obrut: ivoks: vi ste jos zaostali sa argumima i inim
<obrut> jelly: a znam :( u subotu me zena sjebala, jucer sam se kasno vratio u zg, jutros rano oso u ljubljanu, vracam se sutra kasno :(
<Mmike> uu
<Mmike> donesi horseburger!
<obrut> oladice se :)
<Mmike> ne smeta :D
<Mmike> idem po dete
<ivoks> jelly: ja sutra idem na put, pa ne znam jel ti pase veceras ili petak
<obrut> ivoks: ti si svojedobno nesto gledo tag hauer i ine satove, jes kupio koji ?
<jelly> ivoks: pase
<obrut> heuer :P opet ne znam pisat :P
<jelly> i jedno i drugo, al ak uzmes danas posotji mogucnost da ces nesto i izist
<jelly> jesu to neki kojima se zbog cijene govori "time piece" a ne "wristwatch"
<obrut> jelly: :) tak nesto, da :)
<ivoks> obrut: nisam, kupio sam nesto drugo
<ivoks> jelly: ajmo onda petak
<obrut> ivoks: sta ?
<jelly> ivoks: ne garantiram da NETKO nece doci na moj balkon i UKRASTI smokve
<jelly> no anyway, nije frka
<ivoks> obrut: pokusavam se sjetiti (nemam ga kod sebe)
<ivoks> http://mccabewatches.com/
<obrut> ivoks: cini se da ima zanimljivih modela
<ivoks> obrut: http://mccabewatches.com/collections/belfast-automatic/products/jm-1020-02
<ivoks> to sam si ja uzeo
<ivoks> obrut: upisi RMRS, ako ce ti nuditi discount opciju
<ivoks> obrut: zuri par sekundi na dan
<ivoks> ja ga imam vec par mjeseci i fakat mi se svidja
<ivoks> a i ljudi oko mene ga odmah primijete
<obrut> nista cudno za mehanicki sat da malo zuri/kasni
<ivoks> a i 1/10 cijene je tag heuera :)
<ivoks> pa da, sve je u granicama ocekivanog
<ivoks> i ono, automatic je, pa je malo deblji
<ivoks> i uvijek mozes reci kako je njihove satove nosio jos i george washington :)
<ivoks> i lord Nelson
<ivoks> fini je to pedigre :)
<obrut> vrijeme za ic do hotela pa na trening...
<obrut> djenja...
<Mmike> pedigre :)
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> koji preporod juju i nagios
<Mmike> na kraju skuzis da taj nagios i nije tak los kad ti ga nesto drugo skonfigurira :D
<budz0r> bok decki, ako je nekome zanimljivo, http://www.nsnd.org/
<Mmike> ja mislim da bum ja iso
 * Mmike je k'o ivoks sad, on call with customer :)
<budz0r> Mmike: jebenica, onda se vidimo
<budz0r> Mmike: ako ozbiljno mislis ici, javi mi, posto treba organizirati broj mjesta
<Mmike> budz0r: cim saznam budem
<Mmike> dete opet bolesno, pa moram vidjet kaj ce bit
<budz0r> Mmike: ok
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b9/04/e1/b904e1c7ac51d503f5829fa798312ae5.jpg
<Mmike> kloeri, kloeri
<Mmike_1> damn spammers
<obrut> budz0r: ja dodjem, nazalost tek u subotu, nemojte sve popit u ramajani vec u petak :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-06
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/91@raw # Roger WillCo
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike_1> dete bolesno opet :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj je sad
<SilverSpace> jel ide on u vrtic?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ide, ide
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  a nist strasno, valjda, viroza
<Mmike> sinoc imao 39.5
<Mmike> dobio propabutanol ili kaj vec
<Mmike> palo na 38 za pol sata
<Mmike> zaspo
<Mmike> spavo do jutra
<Mmike> sad ima 38.2
<Mmike> i LUD je :)
<Mmike> pa sam pobjego van
<BotaniCar> A tak ti ochujesh :) 
<BotaniCar> Jos sam si mislil jel svo to tvoje nabadanje po biftecima i hamburgerima samo mehanizam bijega od kuce, sad znam da je :) 
<Mmike> imam sastanaka sad par, nemrem bit doma
<BotaniCar> :* jebuckam te
<jelly> 39.5 zvuci kao prava gripa
<BotaniCar> Veli mi zena da gripe jos nema, viroza je 
<Mmike> gripa je vrsta viroze :)
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, dlakocijepu
<BotaniCar> Samo kaj te od ovih drugih ne boli svaka kost koju imas 
<Mmike> ovisi o virozi :)
<SilverSpace> gripe jos nema one prave
<Mmike> ak te rotavirus docepa bolit ce te i dlake u nosu
<SilverSpace> inace vrtic je inkubator zaraze 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj se to na franka nije primalo 
<Mmike> nama je dete 3 tjedna u komadu bilo u vrticu sad
<Mmike> ono, bas je fino izdrzao
<BotaniCar> Daj me ne podsjecaj, filip je s ~3mj ubro rotu, skoro mi je umro, a ja sam mjesec dana zivio na srebrnjaku
<SilverSpace> biciklo bez brzina https://68.media.tumblr.com/7ff24cb8b653dc2863f8265919a58a84/tumblr_mt66iaB0ro1s18s4io1_1280.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^H^H
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> SilverSpace: bicikli bez brzina su vec neko vrijeme popularni medju hipsterima
<Mmike> BotaniCar: si probao ovo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOGo ?
<datase> ^ SOGo is an open source collaborative software server with a focus on simplicity and scalability.
<obrut> bilo singlespeed bilo fixie
<Mmike> 'focus on simplicity'
<Mmike> kaj ima neki koji je 'focused on complexity and complicated installation'? :D
<SilverSpace> obrut: bas gledam to je sad neka moda :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam , probao sam eGroupware i bilo je uzasno.Resource heavy, feature lacking. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nda
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam mislio ovo upogonit sebi, al' probao doma i to otme 4-5 gigi rama sam tak
<BotaniCar> Bilo je guba kaj mi je sve zivo zbundlano, dok ne skuzis kak je SPORO , i kak ti u stvari fali ficura uprkos tome kaj je ovaj nakicen k'o jelka 
<SilverSpace> obrut: i bez amortizera na prednjoj vilici a izgledaju ko MTB
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i zamisli da imas 10 korisnika, ne daj Bo(n)ze vise
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, mislio sam se maknut s ownclouda
<Mmike> jer sad tamo imam i kalendar i kontakte
<Mmike> a iredmail mi nudi ovo
<Mmike> al' brijem da nebum (jos)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije mi izgledno da bu'm s ownclouda presel dalje tak brzo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi na 9?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam :) 
<Mmike> A KAJ CEKAS?!
<Mmike> kak da ja znam dal' radi ili ne?
<BotaniCar> Sjeban mi je setup, imam version mismach i dephell izmedju OS-a i OC-a , znam kak raspetljat', ali nemam volje. 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja micem to
<Mmike> u kontejner :)
<BotaniCar> Ovo radi, kad dodje do toga da cu morati vaditi backupe, onda cu i to popravit'
<Mmike> s tim da necu upgrade nego cu instalirat novi OC u kontejneru i onda 'na ruke' prebacit sve 
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, OC u kontejner ? 
<Mmike> sve u kontejner
<Mmike> jedino linode jebe s IP adresama
<Mmike> za sad im je 'treba mi za ssl/tls' ok
<BotaniCar> Aha, da , taknekak ce i ovo moje zavrsit', turit cu nekam novi deploy i prekopirat' nuzno
<Mmike> ideja je da kad je u kontejneru mogu to lako prebacivat naokolo
<Mmike> da, ima overheada jer imam 10 postgresa, po jedan u svakom kontejneru
<BotaniCar> Probaj, javi kak ti je prva migracija prosla
<Mmike> i sva ta sranja
<Mmike> al' mi je to 505 put draze nego sve imat na istom stroju
<BotaniCar> Ne pusim "draze mi je" argumente, osim kad ih ja prezentiram :)
<Mmike> tak da imam sad i icingu i oc i mailstack i drka-web, sve u svojim kontejnerima
<Mmike> moram sam nac providera koji native podrzava kontejnere, jer, linode je dost analan tu
<BotaniCar> RolingStonsi izdal album u 2016 ,i def leppard :) Kaj su pili eliksir pomladjivanja ? 
<Mmike> mislim da su to snimili 82ge i rekli 'ako smo zivi, onda cemo ovo izdat' :D
<BotaniCar> Da, tak si i ja brijem, samo ne znam di nalaze dublere za koncerte 
<Mmike> a to ne
<Mmike> kokajina i inih
<Mmike> i da vidis
<Mmike> sve kupuju na darkwebu
<BotaniCar> Istina, od dobre ti droge samo dobro moze biti 
<BotaniCar> Tribe called quest, isto izdali album .. ajebate, dobro da asm sjeo za piratebay malo da vidim kaj ima za kupiti 
<BotaniCar> Eto meni novi cd za auto
<vileni> Mmike: jesi kad resajzao zfs sa jednim deviceom?
<Mmike> vileni: nop
<Mmike> vileni: nisam bas zfs koristio
<Mmike> nisam jos na xenialu nigdje pa mi je naporno
<vileni> lakse mi izbrisati i napraviti novi ali tako se nista ne nauci :)
<Mmike> jebote birtija, PUNA je ljudi
<Mmike> kaj ti ljudi rade?
<Mmike> nist
<BotaniCar> I isto misle za tebe
<Mmike> imam slusalice
<Mmike> laptop
<vileni> Mmike: hoces da ti iznajmimo uredski prostor? :P
<Mmike> i cudne ljude na ekranu :D
<Mmike> znate kaj ja hocu?
<Mmike> hocu da idemo na hambureke!
<Mmike> idemo na hambureke?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Ajde, ali ne danas, danas me shefica vodi da probam libanonsko rvacki rostilj
<vileni> ja imam lens stewie danas
<vileni> BotaniCar: onaj u green godlu?
<BotaniCar> vileni: jesteda, si probao ? 
<vileni> bio je na tjednu restorana pa smo isli
<vileni> mi bili zadovoljni
<BotaniCar> Valja li, ili da odem na nash rostilj ? 
<BotaniCar> O, fino
<BotaniCar> Kaj si jeo ? 
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> sam na svoje guzice mislite
<Mmike> a to kaj cu ja gladan bit danas?
<Mmike> btw, onaj kebab tu na lukoilu na kraju spanskog/preckog nije los
<Mmike> ak uzmes pileci, malu lepinju i malo zatlacis lika da ti ga slozi kak spada, skroz ok
<Mmike> imaju jeben umak s koprom
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat legiche jebo darivanja
<vileni> BotaniCar: bilo neko predjelo, meza, sa 4 vrste namaza i onim lepinjama
<vileni> glavno jelo je bila neka piletina
<vileni> i jos nesto
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako se zove restoran da nadjem u jelovniku? ne mogu se sjetiti :)
<vileni> a, nasao
<vileni> mislim da je bila bbq for 2 kombinacija x2.5
<vileni> Mmike: mi kebab uzimamo iz kebab maximir, tortilja xl 
<vileni> i pileci
<Mmike> nisam proboa
<Mmike> dvojim da je dobro :)
<Mmike> idem se maknut iz ove pushare
<vileni> nama je najbitniji kriterij da je na pauzi
<vileni> i onda od ovih sto dostavljaju biramo
<Mmike> ajmo na hamburger
<Mmike> izac van malo
<Mmike> udahnit zraka
<vileni> ha, resajzao
<vileni> pa sta cu zeni reci
<vileni> da nisam jeo rucak
<Mmike> neces
<Mmike> naravno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko on jos ima za naucit :)
<Mmike> idme u drugu birtiju, tu smrdi po cigaretama
<Mmike> pusacima bi pluca odrezao
<vileni> pa ne mogu jesti i hamburger i ovo, a ovo je mozda cak i finije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u pravilu sam i ja smanjio izedanje vani u korist obroka s obitelji. 
<BotaniCar> Radije hasnem suhi kurac na poslu, pa doma uzivam u obroku ispunjenom ljubavi ( jel se kuzi da racunam da mi zena gleda logove ? :) )
<vileni> meni zena radi fine obroke sa obzirom na prehrambene vrijednosti
<vileni> tako da jedem fino, ne trosim na dostavu i jos mrsavim
<jelly> avo kado u bili po 5,xx kn
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bullshit :) ja to radim isto, uzivam vani i uzivam s obitelji
<Mmike> tj, gledam kak dete vice da nece jest
<ivoks> weechat
<SilverSpace> bas je fino vani 
<Mmike> probao weechat, al' nekak mi je {x|hex}chat drazi
<ivoks> weechat je proizvod kineske vlade
<ivoks> ah, pardon, pomijesao sa wechat
<vileni> irssi ftw
<obrut> jel cita tko blog od Pepelnjaka ?
<vileni> ja ponekad
<vileni> ip nesto?
<obrut> covjek pise o ip tehnologijama, mrezama i tak to...
<obrut> kolega iz firme, je li...
<obrut> a kceri mu, ijao ! :)
<obrut> sad je jedna bila na nekoj edukaciji...
<vileni> a jel? pa kvalitetan kolega, moze te nauciti svasta o ipv6 da nam preneses :D
<obrut> ima tu par ljudi koji rasturaju ipv6... interno u firmi se ipv6 normalo upotrebljava vec neko vrijeme
<obrut> laptop mi preko wifija dobije i ipv4 i ipv6 adresu
<Mmike> rasturaju ipv6
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<Mmike> meni linode dao /56 ipv6asti
<Mmike> i veli upali autoneihgbor discover ak ohs d ati ostali strojevi imaju ipv6 adrese
<Mmike> al' mi nisu znali rec zakaj onda svaki stroj mora imat /56
<obrut> Mmike: imaju dovoljno znanja i iskustva za bilo kakav ipv6 deployment
<obrut>  /56 je preporuceni prefix koji bi provideri trebali davati krajnjim korisnicima
<Mmike> gledam bas sad
<Mmike> bolje mi je uzeti /116
<Mmike> jer mi za to ne treba neighbor discovery
<Mmike> i onda tih 4096 IPjeva mogu imat kak ja hoc
<Mmike> al' dzaba mi to
<Mmike> kad nitko ne koristi ipv6
<Mmike> dok god pornjava nije na ipv6, ipv6 k'o da ne postoji
<obrut> u pravilu ne segmentiras nakon /64, drugih 64 bi trebalo identificirati host
<obrut> host -> interface na hostu
 * BotaniCar voli kokos i jaje probleme rijesiti tako da se poistovjeti s kokoskom i tjera stvar kao da problema nema
<obrut> da ne bi bilo zabune... mozes na jednom hostu imat ip adresa po volji
<BotaniCar> Mmike: idem do bobe veceras, da mu niste i vi u planu slucajno ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nismo, luka je bolestan :/ ne zelim mu napravit sranje
<Mmike> plus, nije luka za ic nikud, brijem
<BotaniCar> kuzim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kakva je to konbinacija kokos i jaje :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: skoro sam ti ozbiljno odgovorio :)
<BotaniCar> jeben je ovaj novi album Metalika 
<SilverSpace> http://nowekulinaria.tesco.pl/uploads/get/Produkt/246/1200/25/23133/kokos-ciekawostki.jpeg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<SilverSpace> Merkel pozvala na zabranu nošenja burke u Njemačkoj
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/8z@raw # vic o pimpekima
<BotaniCar> Cek, prvo ih je dozvala sebi doma, sad ce ih preodgajat' ? :) Sretno s tim - ja podrzavam
<SilverSpace> a gle doslo joj do pameti valjda :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovaj tvoj vic je na bosanskom ?
<SilverSpace> chrome ga oche prevesti sa bosanskog ;(
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 10 minuta sam ga prepravljao, u originalu ga je jedan gastarbajter pisao :) Tak da je moguce da ima svakojakih izraza :) 
<vileni> zasto mi lxd odgovara na .lxd umjesto na .lxd4 kako sam mu namjestio
<BotaniCar> A mozda gugl misli da Bosnjaci imaju 10cm pimpeke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ha ili fi?
<BotaniCar> High Availability ili FirstIn ? Kaj me to pitas ? 
<jelly> (ak mislis da je fi pretjerano, imam neke... znanstvene... video zapise)
<BotaniCar> Prihvacam znanstvene video uradke ez razumijevanja kratica. 
<jelly> <BotaniCar> A mozda gugl misli da Bosnjaci imaju 10cm pimpeke :) <jelly> BotaniCar: ha ili fi? # h (visina) ili ϕ (promjer)
<BotaniCar> Zaista mislim da je fi pretjeran, i rado bi da me ne razuvjeris :) Priti pliz :) 
<jelly> ack.
<SilverSpace> Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"  to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<SilverSpace> no da
<vileni> zasto me muci cinjenica da se mob drzi magnetima na mjestu? https://www.anker.com/products/A7143011
<SilverSpace> vileni: cek to trebas imati metalni mobitel 
<vileni> sad gledam
<vileni> mislim da moras nalijepiti komad metala na masku
<vileni> hm, mozes staviti izmedju
<vileni> maske i kucista
<SilverSpace> da sad i ja vidim 
<SilverSpace> https://d2c6jjk3vnoatm.cloudfront.net/spree/products/17250/product/A7143011_TD01_V3.jpg?1465373129
<SilverSpace> malo mi je to bezveze
<vileni> a jednostavnije je staviti nego kad ga moras uhvatiti
<vileni> a nemam bas lokacije osim airvent
<vileni> hmda, mob mi ima 79% baterije od 8 ujutro
<vileni> tu nesto ne valja
<Vlado9A> i kaj buš sad? najbolje da pozoveš hak :)
<vileni> da mi promijene gume?
<vileni> :D
<vileni> aka hipster test
<Vlado9A> a gledaj vileni, ja koristim netbook s originalnom baterijom sada već 6 godina i baterija mi traje bar 6 sati, tak da se nemoj čuditi ako je tak nekaj slično i kod tebe :)
<vileni> Vlado9A: ma cudim se samo zato sto je inace 40-60%
<vileni> sad odjednom skoro 80
<vileni> mozda mi se neka aplikacija apdejtala pa manje trosi
<Vlado9A> ne sekiraj se, ako ti krivo pokazuje, ugasiti će ti se :D
<vileni> imao sam i to, sa S4
<vileni> dosao mi jedan od 30% isporucenih sa losom baterijom
<vileni> kaze 60% baterije, ali ako ga malo opteretis ugasi se
<vileni> i vidljivo se napuhnula baterija
<vileni> ali u to doba jos nisu eksplodirale
<Vlado9A> lol
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj kaj se radi 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni vidio tek drugi dan da si reko da ne mozes doc po chip
<SilverSpace> jpj kak me hebe ta samba
<SilverSpace> koji sad mrtvi user i pass
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: da, malo sam u guzvi s obvezama, ali javiti cu ti se svakako kada uhvatim malo vremena.
<SilverSpace> http://www.reuters.tv/v/6$U/2016/10/05/hold-the-onions-robot-workers-show-their-cracks
<SilverSpace> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/pLEAAOSw4q9XT9Hq/$_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
<SilverSpace> raid za sd karticu
<simpleirc> hi
<Mmike> http://ajm.ooo/c49u0
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-07
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko tu plex?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<BotaniCar> ajm.ooo je najbolji url koji sam vidio nakon dzelijevog pejstbina 
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> "if you're in a sharded environment using wiredTiger and you have no user database and you invoke dropDatabase, the database will be deleted and could re-appear as primary on a different shard "
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti ne spavas 1:32 
<SilverSpace> il to pazis na dete
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma celu noc se budio
<Mmike> stoka se nece pokrit
<Mmike> stalno se znoji
<Mmike> pa mu zima pa mu vruce
<Mmike> jos imao temperaturu
<Mmike> 39 opet zakurio u pol 4
<Mmike> pa dok sam mu uvaljao lijek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, plex?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma probao razne te media servere i plex probao ali mi to nis dobro ne radi ili ja to neznam namjestiti dobro
<SilverSpace> ono malo radi malo ne
<SilverSpace> ono sony tv vidi te servere 
<SilverSpace> ak na to mislis
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eh
<vileni> ja imam plex poslozen, rijetko ga koristim
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj ne?
<vileni> pa kodi?
<vileni> Mmike: http://nucblog.net/2016/12/apollo-lake-nuc-specs-released-includes-hdmi-cec/
<SilverSpace> ides 17v se skin promjenioo
<vileni> napokon ce imati cec
<SilverSpace> cec je fora
<jelly> kad radi
<obrut> meni radi (tm)
<jelly> a ne kad rade samo brojke i volume
<SilverSpace> ali nis ak ima air misa
<vileni> meni treba samo da mi upali tv kad se aktivira nuc i da ga ugasi kad mu ovaj kaze da je u sleep
<obrut> jelly: jel bi ti pasalo da danas poslijepodne/predvecer zaletim po posiljku ?
<vileni> to je na rpi radilo
<jelly> obrut: moze
<Mmike> vileni, bolji ti je kodi od plexa? zakaj?
<Mmike> vileni, naime, frend me uvjerava da batalim kodi i da plex
<vileni> Mmike: pa ne streama
<obrut> jelly: ne mogu jos reci konkretno vrijeme jer mi ovisi o zeni :(
<vileni> ne konvertira
<jelly> np
<vileni> Mmike: i dalje moras negdje gledati plex
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma joj kakav plex
<vileni> i moras imati server
<Mmike> vileni, pa da, on veli da kaj kurac trosim paru na nuc, da kupim chromecast
<Mmike> jer server vec imam
<Mmike> pa reko, koja je prednost
<Mmike> pa je nesh pricao, al' me nije bas uvjerio
<vileni> Mmike: e pa to bi ti rekao da ne gubis chromecaste po birtijama
<vileni> Mmike:  s druge strane, prednost plexa bi ti bila da streamas serije od doma
<Mmike> nda :)
<vileni> jer imas 100mbit up
<Mmike> vileni, pa, to i sad radim, sa sshfsom :)
<jelly> koliko cesto ti se zroka sshfs
<Mmike> jelly, nikad
<Mmike> mislim, sroka se kad suspendam
<Mmike> a ne odsshfsam
<Mmike> nekad mi cak neda suspendat
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: i u cemu gledas?
<jelly> aha, ne drzis ga danima
<Mmike> jelly, nop, pukne veza prije :)
<Mmike> jelly, a za neke stvari imam autofs slozen, pa se samo spoji i odspoji za 30 sekundi ako ne radim nista
<Mmike> i to mi radi super-duper
<Mmike> vileni, kad odem nekud? mplayer
<Mmike> sshfs pa onda mplayer
<vileni> prednost kodija je sto je to napravljeno za tv, daljinski, svatko se zna snaci u tome
<Mmike> vileni, ovaj me uvjerava da je plex isto tako jednostavan
<vileni> prednost plexa je sto uz to ima i web player
<vileni> i streama
<vileni> i konvertira ti za slabije veze/uredjaje
<Mmike> al' nemam daljinski, moram instaliravat stvari na mobitel, ovo, ono,... neda mi se to :)
<Mmike> treba mi samo za po doma
<vileni> a mislim, situacija kad ti mijenjas diskove a dijete bi crtice gledalo
<vileni> sta ces onda
<vileni> nema plexa
<vileni> dijete vristi
<vileni> ti zivcan, krivi disk zamijenis
<vileni> ode polje
<vileni> ovako ti sve u istoj kutiji, standalone, ne trosi skoro nista
<hrvojem> mislim da ima neki SLA da se takvi poslovi obavljaju off-time
<jelly> zasto mijenjas diskove?
<vileni> jelly: pa mmike stalno neke diskove mijenja
<jelly> ko mu kriv :-)
<Mmike> hrvojem, lol :)
<vileni> trebao bi napraviti 2 storagea da ima HA
<Mmike> vileni, pa, kad mijenjam diskove server je down pa ne radi nit kodi :)
<vileni> ali koliko cujem htio bi i dalje zivjeti sa zenom pa ne moze to
<vileni> Mmike: kad imas nuc, onda drzis na njemu kriticne serije (crtice)
<vileni> uzmes fino 1tb 2.5" disk i miran si 
<Mmike> vileni, :) 
<Mmike> vileni, bottom line, plex je drek? :)
<Mmike> naime, bed mi je s NUCom kaj ima ventilatore
<vileni> Mmike: nije drek
<vileni> ok je u dosta situacija
<Mmike> i ak pocne zujat isti nakon pol godine/godinu, onda cu poludit :)
<vileni> ali mislim da tebi vise pase nuc
<vileni> moj nakon 2 i pol godine zuji samo na paljenju
<Mmike> jer sad imam laptop koji manje-vise radi ok (malo je slab, fullhd nekad bas nece playat kak spada), i zuji ventilator za popizdit
<vileni> dalje je skoro pa necujan
<Mmike> al' vent na ebayu kosta valjda 50 kuna
<Mmike> gledam da rpi3 uzmem mozda
<hrvojem> meni rpi3 radi ok, samo (jos) ne mozes x265/1080 potjerat kako spada
<vileni> moj nuc se isto muci sa x265
<vileni> ide ali steka
<vileni> morat cu jaceg uzimati
<obrut> i moj atom se muci x265
<vileni> obrut: sta si jos na onom ionu? :)
<obrut> yep :)
<hrvojem> pa da tak i ovo, vidim da je ekipa stavljala pasivni hladnjak i overclockala da radi
<obrut> if it aint broken... ;)
<vileni> ha, izgleda da nisam ipak izgubio 64gb usb stick koji sam jucer kupio
<obrut> cini mi se da cu prije vidjeti jetija nego chromecast audio u nasim ducanima
<vileni> obrut: ima u jednom
<vileni> mislim da ronis
<vileni> i bio je na njuskalu jedan za 300kn
<obrut> u ronisu sam gledo bas neki dan pa nisam nasao
<obrut> imaju normalni, ali nemaju audio
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj vrtis na rpi3 ?
<hrvojem> kodi
<hrvojem> tj libreelec
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: v17 i novi swkin 
<SilverSpace> si probao
<hrvojem> da, nekidan sam bas upgrejdo na kripton
<Mmike> kaj je kripton?
<Mmike> hrvojem, jesi morao kupovat licence za dekodere za rpi?
<Mmike> nesh sam citao da rpi nece playat nista osim x264 ak ne kupis licence
<hrvojem> https://libreelec.tv/2016/12/libreelec-krypton-v7-90-009-alpha/
<hrvojem> pa nisam nista kupovao
<hrvojem> nisam imao do sada nikakvih problema osim s x265
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam gledao da uzmem nuc sa i3
<jelly> moj android kurac uredno dekodira HEVC ali mu je DVB-S/T aplikacija grozna
<jelly> doduse neki rus je napravio openelec za to cudo, treba probat
<hrvojem> jelly, sta imas?
<jelly> um... "videostrong KI plus DVB-T2+S2" 
<jelly> nesto sa amlogic S905 unutra, nadao sam se da bu isao normalan linux
<obrut> jel kupovao tko nedavno nekakav usb dvb-t receiver, a da radi pod linuxom bez crne magije i prizivanja demona ?
<jelly> nema CI+ slot, nema antenski pass-thru
<obrut> ja imam prejeben uredjaj, ali mi se ne da boriti vise s njim na linuxu
<jelly> obrut: sad bi ti svasta!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> to je jos jedan razlog zasto NUC
<Mmike> neda mi se drketat sa svim tim pizdarijama
<jelly> hrvojem: ne zato sto je dobar za neku svrhu, nego zato sto je bio jeftin :-)
<Mmike> sad cu ubost rpi3 na njuskalu i probat
<Mmike> al' ak nece radit
<Mmike> AJDE BOK ZDRAVO DOVIDJENJA
<jelly> mesečina bato
<vileni> Mmike: ako nece raditi dam ti pola cijene za njega
<Mmike> vileni, :)
<hrvojem> Mmike, sta mislis da ti nece radit?
<Mmike> vileni, kad ides doma, ides kojim mostom?
<vileni> btw, jesu javili sta za nosac? predobar mi je
<Mmike> vileni, nisu
<Mmike> vileni, ja imam neki drugi, isto sam prezadovoljan
<Mmike> al' nema magnet
<vileni> onaj most kojem neznam imena
<vileni> ali neznam nijednom
<Mmike> vileni, ok, reci druga dva
<Mmike> hahahahah :)
<vileni> na sarajevsku idem
<Mmike> vileni, aha, onaj kod HGspota
<Mmike> ma doso bi po kabl
<vileni> mislim, znam imena ali neznam ih povezati s mostovima
<Mmike> al' u doba kad ti ides doma je grad u standstillu pa mi se neda ;)
<Mmike> dodjem navecer, mozemo na burger?
<vileni> pa dodji tu do posla ako zelis
<Mmike> ma to mi je jos gore :)
<vileni> kazu da je 15min free parking
<vileni> a gdje ti pase u poslije 17:30?
<Mmike> nemrem sad, zena i dete bolesni doma, kuham i radim i sve...
<vileni> mogu ja i malo promijeniti rutu
<Mmike> vileni, pa, idealno bi bilo u Spanskom :D :D :D :D
<vileni> haha
<vileni> a cuj, moze se i to rijesit
<Mmike> vileni, ma, vidimo se oko 19 negdje, tad ce bit lakse kroz grad
<Mmike> a mislim mosh i doc sim
<Mmike> pa te vodim na kebab na lukoilu
<vileni> ne jedem te stvari vise
<Mmike> nije sad neznam kak jeben al' je, mislim, najbolji u gradu
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma, imao sam rpi1 i rpi2 i pre losi su bili
<Mmike> na rpi1 mi wifi nije htio proraditi, tj. moram sam na ruke upisivat user/password jer reasons (nemam pojma vise kaj)
<Mmike> na rip2 je to radilo ok, al' tamo pol tog nisma mogao playat jer je bilo pre sporo
<vileni> treba mi neki hint za mikrotik debuganje
<vileni> imam interface sa 2 vlana, 20 i 30
<vileni> i ostatak mreze bez vlana na drugom interfejsu na mikrotiku
<vileni> i sad, sa vlan 20 mogu do interneta, i mogu do ip-eva na segmentu bez vlana
<vileni> ali obrnuto ne
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> zalijepo sam si prste
<Mmike> superljepilom
<Mmike> konj :))))))))))}
<SilverSpace> no da
<BotaniCar> "dolje liftovi" , "više mesa u piletinu" , "vjeronauk u autoškole" :) Jebenti, mog'o bi biti profesionalni bukač na protestima :) 
<jelly> gore liftovi!!
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: The Toy Dolls - Drooling Banjos
<jelly> hm, ne radi na dailymotion
<jelly> hm http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlmkya_pankrti-bandiera-rossa-1983_music
<datase> ^ [lajso] PANKRTI - Bandiera Rossa (1983) :: Duration: 03:04 :: 341 views
<BotaniCar> Ajebemti, bas fino urlaju :) 
<jelly> ne znaju ni riječi ni niš
<jelly> KUD Idijoti znaju bar dvije strofe točno :-)
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2qgpy1_bila-je-tako-lijepa-pekinska-patka-1980_music itd 
<datase> ^ [hikonline 833] BILA JE TAKO LIJEPA - PEKINÅ KA PATKA (1980) :: Duration: 03:23 :: 19 views
<BotaniCar> Skoro pa bolji od originala :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6rWOGQQF04
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bila je tako lijepa Dragan Stojnic :: Duration: 03:23 :: Views: 50,295 uploaded by verka bg :: 241 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti je?
<BotaniCar> Necu sad pocet' nabrajati, ruzno je vidjeti odrasle muskarce kako placu :) 
<SilverSpace> a je :)
<Mmike> vileni, onda kaj dodjes pa idemo nesh jest ili samo cuga ili ne dodjes opce ili ja dodjem kasnije k tebi ili kaj cemo?
<hbogner_> kak vi preferirate instalirati nginx? default apt install ?  deb http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/ xenial nginx ? ili add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable ?
<BotaniCar> Ovisi imas li ga u planu i odrzavati, prva pomisao mi je bila "uzmem apache"
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa odrzava ga ovaj ciji je ppa
<Mmike> ne uzmes apache :)
<Mmike> apache je obsolete, old, slow, glomazn
<Mmike> hbogner_, ja uzmem iz trustyja
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ce vam crveno kozac 
<Mmike> hbogner_, osim ak ti ne trebaju neke ficure koja verzija koja je u repoima nema
<SilverSpace> digne uvijek pobunu u rezervatu
<BotaniCar> Ne,ti ga uzmes :) Svaki jebeni eksperiment koji sam imao s nginxom je zavrsio tak da je malo sjebano na njemu sloziti bas dfeature koji mi treba, a na apachetu radi iz kutije. Tak da , zadrzite si taj slimmed down izgovor za server :) 
<hbogner_> Mmike, nikaj posebno netreba, samo puitam za vas savjet
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to kaj si ti nesposoban procitat dokumentaciju nije nas problem ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam napisao da se ne moze, nego da traje duze nego uzet apache. 
<vileni> Mmike: cek da vidim sa direktoricom
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ftfh8_ivica-percl-perica-pismo-upuceno-magdaleni-1969_music 
<datase> ^ [lajso] IVICA PERCL-PERICA - Pismo upućeno Magdaleni (1969) :: Duration: 04:07 :: 54 views
<Mmike> hbogner_, onda uzmes iz repoa i bok
<Mmike> vileni, ack :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, kad ne znas, traje duze
<Mmike> al' onda naucis
<Mmike> i onda traje krace slijedeci put :D
<hbogner_> znaci repo it is, manje komplikacija :D
<SilverSpace> ups kaj i ti vileni imas seficu ko i BotaniCar :) 
<Mmike> pa da
<vileni> SilverSpace: moja je unaprijedjena u direktoricu, sefica ce doci za 3 tjedna
<SilverSpace> bome grdo vam je :)
<vileni> i asistentica
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dobro je delat' s zenama, nisu u raspravama tvrdoglave k'o mmike :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stoji kaj si napisal, samo kaj ja nemam ponavljajucih poslova - nema "iduci put" ako napravim kako treba prvi put. 
<vileni> lako sto je tvrdoglav, najgore je kad se ni ne pojavi na raspravu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nedaj boze da ti Mmike bu sef najebo si :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj, pa bil mi je shef, i jos je bio mladji i nadrkaniji. Brijem da bi se nekak snasho :)
<BotaniCar> I on sa mnom, jel :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad si sve namjestim i onda se neka kita dogodi i sve se vrati na default
<SilverSpace> jebo alfe bete i druge makinalije
<vileni> Mmike: kaze da mogu
<Mmike> vileni, weeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> pa ja sam sefovao BotaniCaru ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, trebalo bi nekaj pojest u to ime, a?
<Mmike> vileni, kaki nam je ratni plan onda?
<vileni> Mmike: pa neznam, ako hoces nesto jesti mozemo, ali sumnjam da cu ja jesti
<Mmike> ma necu sam jest
<SilverSpace> rpi je ok samo bi trebao neki eMMC umjesto sd kartice 
<Mmike> pre dobro mi je kad mi upgrade nvidije ili nekog dreka ubije xorg.conf
<Mmike> jer zabrije da to vise ne treba
<Mmike> vileni, opce neznam kaj bi se tu dalo prigrist a da je ok, osim tog kebaba, koji je fakat ok - velim, nije sad neka drama, al' je ok - ja obicno uzme mali jer mi je veliki preveliki
<Mmike> al' mozemo i u batak skoknit
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> ak bi radije
<vileni> Mmike: ma nije stvar toga da ja ne volim pojesti kebab, nego jednostavno ne jedem navecer skoro nista :)
<Mmike> pa ak se pozuris, do 'navecer' ces imat jos dobar sat, ili 2 :)
<vileni> jel imaju u tom kebabu nesto bez lepinje ili tortilje?
<Mmike> ne bas :)
<Mmike> al' lepinja je mala
<Mmike> manje od 30g UHova unutra imas :)
<Mmike> samo nemoj kukuruz narucit unutra :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: same na klopa mislis :)
<Mmike> ne bas
<Mmike> al' volim test, da :D
<Mmike> recimo, sad gledam kak sam si potrgo python 
<Mmike> zanimljivo je znati da python kad se pokrene procita /etc/apt/apt.conf :)
<obrut> Mmike: jesi ti siguran da to procita python kao intepreter, a ne neki modul koji se poziva iz neke skripte ?
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obrut, naime, ovo je bed:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> i vidim da ovja ode u /usr/local/lib/python
<Mmike> i tamo trazi 
<Mmike> a tam to nemam
<Mmike> ali sys.path ima /usr/local/lib tek NAKON sveg ostalog
<Mmike> i u tom svem ostalom restfuldreck stoji
<Mmike> i sad instalirao svjezi trusty u container, i to tam naravno radi
<Mmike> i ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> nisi pitona dobro nahranio :)
<obrut> Mmike: jesi strejso proces ili kak znas gdje je gledo ?
<dodobas> e to je magija ... python -c 'import sys;print sys.path'
<obrut> u sys.path je sve gdje bi trebo gledat
<obrut> a sa straceom tocno vidis sta je gdje trazio
<obrut> samo grepas open :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesam, to ti i velim - strace pokaze da gleda samo u /usr/local/lib
<Mmike> i ne nadje i onda kaze 'nememrem'
<Mmike> 130 mario@BUNTOR ~> python -c 'import sys;print sys.path'
<Mmike> ['', '/usr/lib/python2.7', '/usr/lib/python2.7/plat-x86_64-linux-gnu', '/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk', '/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-old', '/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PILcompat', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gst-0.10', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0', '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntu-sso-c
<Mmike> lient']
<dodobas> eto.. .gdje je tu usr/local/lib ?
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/25
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> srce ti spalim
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> sta, nisi naso, aj dalje!
<dodobas> eh. Mmike, po tom snippetu tocno vidim kakav si Python programer :)
<Mmike> bolji od tebe u svakom slucaju :)
<Mmike> mozemo natjecanje bacit
<Mmike> tko ce vise koda napisat :)
<dodobas> e bas to ... tko ce vise ..
<Mmike> u hambureke!
<Mmike> salu na stranu, koji kufer?
<dodobas> sto god ti pokusavas importat interperter ne moze naci ...
<dodobas> imas li ista takvog instaliranog
<Mmike> imam, naravno
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> file /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/__init__.py
<Mmike> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/__init__.py: ASCII text
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/__init__.py
<Mmike> python-lazr.restfulclient: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/__init__.py
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> samo sto interpreter proba nac u /usr/local/, tam ne nadje, i ne ide dalje
<SilverSpace> .wetter zagreb croatia
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 28°F / -2°C (Wind Chill: 23°F / -5°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: East, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 26 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 22°F / -6°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 49°F / 9°C; Low (1 more message)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> python -c 'import lazr.restfulclient'
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> nabijem te na hozntregere
<Mmike> da te nabijem
<Mmike> dodobas, imao sam lazr.authentication-0.1.3-nspkg.pth u /usr/local/bla kurac, a lazr je to prvo procitao i tamo je pisalo da odjebe sve osim /usr/local
<Mmike> i zato nije isao dalje
<Mmike> a zakaj i odakle mi to
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> cudni su putevi openstacka :)
<dodobas> ne kuzim zasto ne vrtis sve u virtual environmentima ... 
<Mmike> a zasto
<Mmike> zato sto 
<Mmike> reasons :)
<Mmike> vileni, eeeeee, tgalk to me lad! :)
<jelly> obrut: sad sam doma pa vici kad stignesh
<SilverSpace> jelly: vikat ce ti pred balkonom  :)
<jelly> to je ok ako sam u spavachoj
<jelly> geometrija prostora u kutu bloka zgrada je takva da kad neko prica dole, na 5. katu ih cujem kao da su ispred prozora
<obrut> jelly: hej, bas te htio pingat
<obrut> zena ce me pokupit za par minuta pa bi zaletio za nekih 15-20 minuta
<jelly> zaleti
<jelly> obrut: 1 narance 1 grejp 1 smokve? 130kn PRIPREMITE SITAN NOVAC
<obrut> yep, to je narudzba, pripremim sitno :)
<obrut> nist, gibam...
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkmMu_zAbt8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Girl Fails 2016: Best of the Year || FailArmy :: Duration: 07:15 :: Views: 1,231,763 uploaded by FailArmy :: 44,229 likes :: 1,067 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> https://bullg.it/i-am-no-teapot/42.htm
<DomaMuffin> i Novi kalkulator place  https://github.com/bullgit/random-calculator
<jelly> ha, to su ludi indijci kupili .ooo TLD
<DomaMuffin> ajm!
<jelly> jeb.ooo \n disponible \n 23,99 €
<jelly> eh, jebo to
<jelly> skupo
<Mmike> opet mi prestao jubito plugin raditi
<Mmike> tj, radi, al nema slike :/
<Mmike> ova jira mnogo glupa
<Mmike> promijenim joj baseurl
<Mmike> al' ne 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-08
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kazu da i nasi prognozeri kupuju od ovih prognozu www.yr.no
<SilverSpace> jos ce zazimiti
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<vileni> nisu iz iskona dosli postaviti optiku u dogovoreno vrijeme, kazu da nemaju informaciju zasto
<Mmike> vileni, doma to turate?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> vileni++
<Mmike> meni se jos nisu iz amisa javili za raskid :D
<Mmike> kolicina
<Mmike> buke
<Mmike> koju
<Mmike> dete
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> nevjero
<Mmike> fakin
<Mmike> jatna
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<vileni> recimo da imas softver koji zeli persistent konekciju prema serveru
<vileni> i imas haproxy izmedju
<vileni> i imas 2 servera
<vileni> i persitent konekcija naravno puca, jer imas timeout na haproxy
<vileni> ako nemas timeout, ne puca nego trosi portove
<vileni> i zelis to skalirati na 20k konekcija
<vileni> persistent
<SilverSpace> uh predobar je novi kodi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima neka aplikacija za mjerenje buke pa snimi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja verzija?
<Mmike> kodi:
<Mmike>   Installed: 2:16.1~git20160424.1410-final-0trusty
<Mmike>   Candidate: 2:16.1~git20160424.1410-final-0trusty
<Mmike> nema nove
<SilverSpace> 17
<SilverSpace> rpi 
<SilverSpace> i to mi jos radi na rpi1
<SilverSpace> MB na 33% cpu na 35%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://kodi.tv/kodi-v17-krypton-default-skin-next-gen/
<SilverSpace> sam skin mi se svida
<hrvojem> Mmike, pa skini si onaj libreelec to ti najjednostavnije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, to nije relesano?
<Mmike> jos?
<Mmike> da, to je unstable
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma jok, ovo radi kul
<jelly> pita me kolega zasto percona-server-server 
<jelly> i percona-server-client i td.
<jelly> i kaj da mu ja velim...?!
<Mmike> zakaj je mysql-server mysql-client
<Mmike> iz istog razloga
<jelly> ti nisu zbunjujujuci
<Mmike> pa nisu ni ovi
<Mmike> sam treba skuzit da se proizvod zove - percona-server :)
<jelly> /o\
<Mmike> btw, u ubuntuu su to pakeeti: percona-xtradb-cluster-{server|client}
<Mmike> dok percona to zove percona-cluster-{server|client}
<Mmike> jadno izgleda, al' skroz logicno
<hrvojem> za pxc se isto zovu paketi 
<hrvojem> percona-xtradb-cluster-
<hrvojem> jelly, nda nekad davno je odluceno da ce se proizvod zvati percona-server jer nije bilo u planu distribucija paketa nego samo patchevi
<hrvojem> a onda 10g kasnije imas ovako sta :)
<hrvojem> da ne kazem da se mongodb paketi zovu percona-server-mongodb sto uopce nije zbunjujuce
<jelly> is it a bird? is it a plane? it's ... mongodb!
<hrvojem> sad je 3.4 izasao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: beta 6 he zadnja i smatra se kao da je to to libreelec je sa verzijom 17 pa probam na rpi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja cu cekat da dodje u stable ppa
<Mmike> pa cu od tamo
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> htio sam danas po rpi3 ic
<Mmike> sutra cu, ne stignem to
<obrut> Mmike: kam se to ide po rpi3 ? :)
<Mmike> neki lik u zg ima
<Mmike> 350 kuna trazi
<obrut> evo ak oces sluasat i muziku na tome :) https://volumio.org/tube-raspberry-pi-i2s-dac-finally/
 * obrut tamani suve smokve... bas su dobre
<SilverSpace> obrut: malo je preskupo :)
<obrut> e sad bi ti za dzabe :)
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> sta sad ovo openelec - libreelec... samo treba jos jedna pizdarija za odlucit se :P
<jelly> jel imas neki prefix da je vise free od libre 
<jelly> CUBALIBREelec ?
<jelly> guevaraelecnakartama?
<obrut> revolutionelec
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> obrut: libreelec mi je stabilniji od openelec
<SilverSpace> na rpi
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> ne rade ovi vise
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov28C3QF6D0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Floppotron: Darude - Sandstorm :: Duration: 02:45 :: Views: 180,550 uploaded by Paweł Zadrożniak :: 3,138 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEsxhCRBJQE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pipe Guy - Iggy Azalea, Darude, The White Stripes and more! :: Duration: 10:06 :: Views: 224,577 uploaded by Sensational Web :: 3,681 likes :: 45 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim kak potrosim 13 kubika vode svaki mjesec
<jelly> curiš
<jelly> pise "pipe" ja mislio gajde, kad ono
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj imas svoje brojilo ili ste jos na zajednickom
<Mmike> svoje
<SilverSpace> dosta ja nemam pojma koliko mi trosimo jos mo na zajednickom 
<SilverSpace> placamo po clanu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-09
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> margo
<ivoks> jelly: kad ti pase danas?
<ivoks> jelly: oko 20h?
<jelly> moze
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> e ... ste probali/vozili opensuse 'nedavno' ?
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, mi koristimo OSove koji rade pa nemamo potrebe za konstantnim isprobavanjem i filozofiranjem :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nije to... ja rado skacem is 'kreveta u krevet' ,,, jel :)
<dodobas> novo iskustvo... i to
<Mmike> razumijem, razumijem :)
<Mmike> nisi jos nasao nesto sto te veseli :)
<dodobas> a da... znam sto me ne veseli :)
<dodobas> nesto sam malo brijao s redhet derivatima, ali nije islo na duze, ali Suse/opensuse nisam bas nikad niti gledao 
<DomaMuffin> "Do you desire extra dire in your bedroom?" OhGod, please no, i already have two kids, stahp 
<DomaMuffin> Postao sam potpuno promasena publika za viagra-like spam
<DomaMuffin> khm, *fire
<jelly> == MANDARINE    Ostalo je još mandarine i smokava, pa bi isporuka bila u utorak ako tko želi još naručiti. ==
<jelly> == MANDARINE    Probao bi da mu brat do tada ubere i pošalje naranče i limune pa da bude i to sad isporučeno, no to će još javiti jel bila berba i jel na putu za ZG. ==
<jelly> == MANDARINE   možete svoje želje upisati u tablicu: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19yPl49F2gFDdRrGDmdlEWxVlH_c79PwwbxDUtqI8lU4/edit?usp=sharing ==
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: suse mi je bio prvi ljinux koji sam stavio na racunalo 
<DomaMuffin> Sjecam se suseta ~2005, ne prije i ne poslije. Super klikalica je bio, bas mi se dopao
<jelly> sa kde2?
<ivoks> jelly: onda, moze danas?
<ivoks> idem do ureda
<jelly> ivoks: da
<Mmike> jelly, uboo jos 10kg mandarina i 5kg narandzi
<Mmike> ja se sjecam kak prije kad bi klikao po linuxu kak bi to ojadno bilo
<Mmike> onak, hrpa gluposti za kliknut, nist konkretno za konfigurirat
<Mmike> sad se tak osjecam kad sjednem za win10 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://static3.emsc.eu/Images/EVID/55/551/551456/551456.local.jpg
<SilverSpace> malo se zatreslo
<SilverSpace> 4.7
<jelly> Mmike: naranci mozda bude mozda ne bude
<Mmike> jelly, nofrx, mandarine su primarne
<ivoks> jelly: dodjem oko 20h
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> testni server koji imamo daje 2.5GB/sec u random citanju sa nvme diskova
<Mmike> to te ja pitam :D
<Mmike> btw, grep nad nekim fileom tamo (90GB ima file) radi oko 800 MB/sec
<Mmike> grep -i radi oko 60MB/sec :)
<Mmike> ag (svejedno dal' je sa -i ili ne) radi  oko 600 MB/sec
<jelly> jebes GB/s, koliko to iopsa daj
<jelly> e
<Mmike> jelly, pa
<Mmike> idem probat ;D
<Mmike> jelly, oko 12k u randomreadu
<Mmike> fio veli
<Mmike> bolje nego moja 4 ssdja doma
<Mmike> (koji daju 9k)
<hbogner> da, nvme je bolesna stvar
<hbogner> nicols mi pricao o tome prije cca godinu dana
<hbogner> oni se s tim igraju
<PAV> jutar
<Mmike> DJESI PAVU
<PAV> oj Mmike 
<Mmike> PAV, kajima?
<PAV> kad cemo na kopanju Mmike ?
<Mmike> a cim dete prizdravi
<Mmike> napor malo
 * PAV drži fige da klinac čim prije ozdravi
<PAV> Mmike: kaj ima kod tebe osim kaj je mali bolestan?
<PAV> sad se vjerojatno ni nemres mrdnut nigdje od doma....
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> nadam se veceras pobjec nekud ;D
<PAV> hahaah
<PAV> ideš van ili kolješ po kućama ? :P
<jelly> pobeći negde, daleko, što dalje
<PAV> dada jelly, upravo tako
<PAV> do prve birtije je najčešća realnost :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WeaGPpaJOE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Riblja Čorba - Pobeći negde | Tekst | HD :: Duration: 05:17 :: Views: 190,838 uploaded by MrMatejaL :: 621 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<PAV> \o/
<PAV> ruke u zrak! upaljači!
<ivoks> pa mislim svasta
<ivoks> paket je dosao iz velike britanije do hrvatskog leskovca
<ivoks> i dulje stoji u leskovcu nego li mu je trebalo da prijedje cijeli kontinent
<PAV> ivoks: get used to it 
<PAV> tamo u hrvatskom leskovcu je prostorno-vremenski poremećaj
<PAV> i jednostavno stane vrijeme
<obrut> ivoks: jos je overseas i ekipa u Leskovcu super, kad HP dodje u igru nastaje kaos
<obrut> pokrenuo sam dd da skopiram neki image na karticu... pogledam sad na reader i nista ne zmiguce... mozda sam stavio krivi output device :P
<PAV> bok melita 
<SilverSpace> brrrr
<PAV> bok DomaMuffin 
<ivoks> jelly: mogu i sad krenuti prema tebi
<jelly> ivoks: moze, javi kad si blizu da se pokupim iz ofisa
<ivoks> ok, idem prvo do sonus arta
<jelly> sad ima i onaj... ne znam kak se zovu koji su imali neku akciju na yamaha risiver+ stereo zvucnike
<jelly> tu blizu
<jelly> boje zvuka, Adzijina 31/1
<jelly> e mašala, sad imaju na akciji i receiver sa blututom i onim za kalibraciju, i stereo http://www.bojezvuka.hr/hr/akcija/yamaha-rx-v381--ns-f51-34
<jelly> više od toga mi ne treba
<DomaMuffin> Ono za kalibraciju, yamahino, ti ja dam svoje da si pospanas polozaj . Nek' ti ne bude kriterij
<ivoks> imam i ja to, ali je za marantz
<ivoks> ne znam je li kompatibilno
<ivoks> valjda nije :D
<DomaMuffin> Zato sam napomenuo da je moje yamahino, vrag zna sto je u tom klouzdsors hardveru :) 
<DomaMuffin> opasan popust, inace je samo pojacalo toliko 
<DomaMuffin> Sto znaci da su zvucnici .. proslogodisnji model :D
<jelly> da, vjerojatno su istrulili od prosle godine ;-)
<jelly> uh, skoro zaboravih 5 kila backup traka uzeti
<jelly> cca 15-30 terorbajata, da su diskovi vjerojatno bi bili laksi za nosit
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogo bi ja koji disk kupiti
<Mmike> za backupe
<jelly> smrzoh se od ofisa do doma, @#$% magla
<obrut> ivoks: sta kupujes u sonusartu ?
<DomaMuffin> Zlatne HDMI kablove, jasno
<DomaMuffin> **USB
<DomaMuffin> **zvucnicke
<dodobas> i to belo zlato ... na zutom se cuje Å¡um
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> sonusart jedino kaj ima jesu kablovi
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> jesu barem usvirani kablovi ? :)
<SilverSpace> pas majku ne mozes naruciti baterije vise preko poste avionom iz kine nece slat jer se boje explozije
<Vlado9A> nemrem vjerovati da ovdje bas nitko nista ne prica :)
<PAV> Vlado9A: petak je ipak
<Vlado9A> e da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-10
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> jutro
<jelly> butro
<vileni> brrrrrrrp
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> svi
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/oCSFb NSFW
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> i tak
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6a/a8/cf/6aa8cf78a34229b07f5de20f2d743d2e.jpg
<obrut> SilverSpace: to umjesto torbice za gelove :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ti ne furas sa sobom banane :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: max jednu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-11
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro :)
<Vlado9A> pospanci :)
<Vlado9A> a fakat :D
<Mmike> a fakat - kaj? :)
<Vlado9A> sunce :D
<jelly> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> za spavanje
<Mmike> sad treba ic na advent
<obrut> kako zacas zapunit /var particiju ? kopiras podatke s SD kartice na disk i syslog i kern.log narastu u nebesa :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-04
<Mmike> jelly, kol'ko maila imas sad? 
<Mmike> re:  <jelly> dosao sam do 92% limita na guglu
<jelly> pojma
<vileni> https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/03/people-have-spent-over-1m-buying-virtual-cats-on-the-ethereum-blockchain/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<pav> uf, nestalo slajdova usred VMware webinara :)
<DomaMuffin> Sve su rekli ! 
<pav> ovo još nisam vidio ;)
<pav> lik je premotao sve do kraja uz spiku "I'm waiting for slide blabla"
<pav> A sad pita pristune koji slajd se vidi. Strašno
<pav> "Senior Systems Engineer VMware"
<pav> indijci govore razumljiviji pidžn od ovog predavača
<pav> prestrašno, gasim webinar
<pav> jutro DomaMuffin 
<SilverSpace> pav: vidim tlak na 200 :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/kriptovalute/venezuela-najavljuje-lansiranje-prve-drzavne-kriptovalute-1697
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> SilverSpace: pa ne baš na 200 :)
<pav> ali bila je zanimljiva tema, Å¡teta Å¡to je 'usro motku'
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-05
<Mmike> mirkoslava
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> sta je je
<ivoks> juznoafricka republika ima goru birokraciju od nas
<jelly> eto bar da se imamo s nekim usporediti
<jelly> nesvrstani :-)
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Kupomanija, nova web trgovina u Hrvatskoj Vam nudi revolucionalnu mašinicu za uvijanje sarmi u tri poteza za samo pola minute. Naručite sada.
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKIaiKccFfc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dolmer Aparat za Uvijanje sarmi :: Duration: 01:09 :: Views: 73,974 uploaded by online Prodaja :: 86 likes :: 17 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> jel netko koristi rdiff-backup? interesira me ima li on opciju nastavka prekinutog backupa?
<hbogner> naime imam jednu instancu di mi puca konekcija random i onda moram na serveru ocistiti puknuti backup pa pokrenuti ispocetka
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, napravit ce ti novi inkrementalni backup
<Mmike> al' nisam probavao nikad
<Mmike> nego, jel' zna netko neki brzi 'less'?
<Mmike> search u 3GB fajlu je uzasno spor :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma kaj bi bio spor :)
<hbogner> Mmike, problem nastaje kad je beckup x terabajta i nestigne zavrsiti prije sljedeceg pucanja
<jelly> hbogner: digni vpn da ti ne puca veza?
<jelly> tj. da vpn sam skuzi promjenu a da se tcp sjednice unutar istog ne skrse
<SilverSpace> prehladni gemist nije dobar
<SilverSpace> jelly: si isprobao sonoff
<Mmike> sjednice, a?
<obruT> Mmike: i meni je izraz zapeo za oko :P
<Mmike> sesija, valjda, ak bas hoces
<obruT> Mmike: ces pratit Ubuntu Enterprise Summit ? :)
<obruT> pocinje za 8 minuta
<Mmike> pht
<Mmike> obruT, di, kad?
<jelly> SilverSpace: nisam jos
<obruT> Mmike: https://ubuntu.brighttalk.com/summit/ubuntu-enterprise-summit/
<jelly> jel postoji nesto kao OIB od firme na nivou EU i di se moze napravit lookup
<obruT> Marko ČunakVrijedan drži keynote :)
<Mmike> jelly, postoji, zove se VAT broj, nemamp ojma di se moze lukap napravit
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.vatcheck.eu/vatcheck.php
<Mmike> nasao sam sebe tamo
<hbogner> jelly, o tom sam bas i razmisljao, ima vpn izmedju mene i clijenta, ali klijent i server trenutno nemaju vpn, morat cu nekaj iskombinirati
<Mmike> hbogner, iskombiniraj vpn :D
<Mmike> hbogner, al', si skuzio zakaj pukne veza?
<Mmike> tj, kaj tocno pukne?
<hbogner> Mmike, isp ima radnom recconect
<Mmike> kaj?!
<Mmike> koji to ISP?
<Mmike> da, ak je tak, onda ce ti VPN rijesit problem 
<hbogner> sad su skuzili da su imali random i stavili su svaki dan u 6:00
<Mmike> i to vrlo elegantno
<Mmike> meni recimo sve 'sesije' koje imam kroz vpn prezive suspend laptopa i hodanje od birtije do doma
<hbogner> ali sad je inkrement puno veci odkad sam svakodnevno popravljao njihova sranja i backup traje preko 24 sata
<hbogner> i pukne u 6:00 kda recconectaju
<jelly> meni irc klijent uredno prezivi DSL reconnect svaka 24 sata bas zato sto ide kroz vpn
<jelly> inace nije radio, cak mu ni staticka ip adresa nije koristila, sve popuca
<obruT> sto ga melje ovaj Marko, uglavnom, Ubuntu je najbolji :)
<obruT> inace, da, meni je isto vpn uvijek odrzavao na zivotu konekcije nakon reconnecta na adslu :)
<hbogner> ovo je recconect na optici :D
<hbogner> ali isti klinac
<hbogner> automatski resetiraju konekciju svaka 24 sata
<jelly> sto nema svrhe, takitak je flat rate
<obruT> e pa mora promijenit ip adresu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, koji provajdor?
<Mmike> ja sam se, btw, preporodio od kad imam hatejovu optiku
<Mmike> super mi to sve radi
<hbogner> mislim da su ovi presli sa t-coma na nekog treceg
<hbogner> moram gibat, vidimo se sutra u westinu
<SilverSpace> no
<SilverSpace> yes
<SakiKnin> Dobravece
<SakiKnin> jel mi moze netko u ove sitne sae reci zasto se ne mogu spojiti na router sa 192.168.1.1
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-06
<pav> bwah sasl
<pav> jutar
<jelly> putar
<pav> ako kome zatreba, “aborting authentication by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)" kod spajanja na wifi
<pav> ubuntu, debian https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/386925/aborting-authentication-by-local-choice-reason-3-deauth-leaving-when-trying
<pav> potrošio sam jedno mjesec dana na to na Debianu 8 i odustao. Sad mi je ponovo bilo aktualno na Debian 9, i iako je rješenje hakeraj, radi.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> n
<SilverSpace> hm nmap mi ne pronade ip od rpi 
<SilverSpace> a mogu se ssh na njega
<jelly> ak ne odgovara na ping nece ga nac po defaultu
<sillyslux> http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/imamo-video--pogledajte-kako-je-kerum-nasrnuo-na-blazevica/27094
<SilverSpace> https://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/garaza/njemacka-porno-glumica-pokazala-svoj-novouredeni-nissan-gt-r-s-prosirenom-karoserijom-i-750-ks/6817821/
<SilverSpace> jelly: nade ga tek kad ga treci put pokrenem 
<SilverSpace> nmap mislim 
<SilverSpace> cudno 
<jelly> #onokad kolega nazove server iptv-bongo1
<SilverSpace> bas lijepo 
<obruT> bolje nego iptv-zongo1 :)
<jelly> isti kufer, na njemu se vrti ono sto se rimuje
<obruT> jesi čito možda Tvrđu ?
<jelly> nisam, kak se to zove u originalu
<obruT> Donjon
<obruT> na engleskom Dungeon
<jelly> aha, to su ovi sa cudnom numeracijom
<obruT> da :)
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_%28comics%29
<datase> ^ Dungeon is a series of comic fantasy comic books created by Joann Sfar and Lewis Trondheim, with contributions from numerous other artists. It was originally published in France by Delcourt as a series of graphic albums; English...
<obruT> vis, mogo bi editirat clanak i dopisat HR pod "Other languages"
<jelly> izdanje 2014, friško
<jelly> prijevod Macan, onda možda nije ni loš
<obruT> ok je, imam ja doma sve sto je Fibra do sad izdala
<obruT> bas sam se nasmijao na strip
<jelly> bio sam strašno razočaran sa UY prijevodima, prvo izdanje prve knjige je bilo ok onda su sfušali
<jelly> posudi :-)
<jelly> za dva tjedna su opet mandarine
<jelly> ovaj put nitko s irca nije naručio
<obruT> dogovoricemo se za posudbu, ali sam sa stripovima dosta rigorozan :) npr. nema citanja za jelom i na wc-u :)
<jelly> slazem se 100%
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> jedna stvar mi nije jasna, recimo skidam 2g sa mega.nz
<Hrki> i sad on dole skida, kao
<Hrki> i dok dojde 100% mi firefox potegne odmah
<Hrki> pa di to onda skida ako firefox ne ragira
<Mmike> vodenekooooooooooooooozice ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: super sad si miran :)
<jelly> Hrki: skida u web site local storage u firefoxu, dekriptira ak se ima sta za dekriptirat, i onda napravi "download' iz toga 
<Hrki> aha jelly, razumem :D
<Hrki> thx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-07
<obruT> ima netko da se kuzi u huawei mreznu opremu ? NE40 seriju ?
<jelly> https://twitter.com/darksidelemm/status/934005125932204032 
<obruT> mogo bi isprobat, imam "RTL SDR" stick :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ja to vidim neke promjene na povraying?
<hbogner> Mmike, nevalja ti "grep model..." dio
<hbogner> nekuzi multi cpu konfiguracije
<jelly> veli kolega windowsas, MS SQL 2016 instalacija na centos traje 3.5 minute, i na centosu ima 17-40% bolje performanse nego na windows serveru 2016
<natsu> jutro
<natsu> ima koga?
<jelly> ima
<natsu> e super
<jelly> a i da nema opet dobro
<natsu> znaci ja koristim debian vec par god, al ko normalni korisnik, znaci za vas ekipu garant totalni noob
<natsu> juce kad sam htio bootat debian (imam dual s winsom) nije htio, izbaci mi drdy err
<natsu> kolko sam gledo po netu to bi trebo bit neki fatal hdd fault, jel ima kakve nade da spasim hdd il?
<natsu> aj jedno lakse pitanje, koji externi hdd bi mogo mountat i u linuxu? jedan koji sam prije imo linux uopce nije mogo citat
<jelly> imas screenshot ili nest?
<jelly> to zvuci kao hardverski issue (kablovi ili napajanje ili disk)
<jelly> ali onda bi vjerojatno i windowsi patili
<natsu> aj ode na brzinu resetirat posaljem sliku, eo me za par min
<natsu> eo me nazad
<natsu> sad samo da uploadam sliku
<natsu> http://i65.tinypic.com/15xsj75.jpg eo znaci i tak lista sam se brojevi na pocetku linije mijenjaju
<natsu> a nedavno sam imo malo i  s pokretanjem winsa problema al to se nekak samo popravilo eo sad radi ko da sam ga tek instaliro xD
<natsu> jel znas mozda jel ima kakve nade bar da spasim podatke sta imam na linux particiji? jbg tamo imam od posla i to sve
<Mmike> Jel' ima tko Artful tu i da mu bluetooth radi, ikako, ikoliko?
<jelly> natsu: na drugi disk napravi image particije ili cijelog diska, koristecti ddrescue.  Onda napravi rezervnu kopiju tog imagea pa vidi sto ce fsck moci napraviti
<jelly> natsu: ili; na drugi disk napravi image particije ili cijelog diska, pa original odnesi u infolab (ili jednu od ove druge dvije manje poznate https://www.google.nl/search?q=disk+recovery+zagreb)
<natsu> :(
<jelly> pokusaj recoveryja moze biti 700-2000kn
<natsu> ajme meni
<jelly> ak podaci nisu vrijedni 700kn, onda se ne isplati trosit :-)
<natsu> aj jos jedno pitanje, ak kupim externi hdd, kolko dobro ce radit ako spojim laptop samo na njega i sve preko njega umjesto glavnog hdda radim?
<natsu> znaci os i sve ostalo?
<jelly> ak je usb3 radi prilicno dobro
<natsu> jbg ne mogu sad novi laptop/pc kupovat, malo stislo s parama
<jelly> zamijeni disk u laptopu
<jelly> interni 2.5" sata je vjerojatno jeftiniji od vanjskog
<natsu> kak da znam koji tocno trebam? xD
<jelly> eksterni disk ti treba tako-i-tako za backup
<jelly> jer si sad pametniji/pametnija pa ces radit redovno bakcup svaki dan, jeli
<jelly> pa, pogledaj kakav je sad unutra, samo je pitanje da li smije ici standardni 9.5mm debeli ili samo thin 7mm
<natsu> e da :(
<jelly> i onda kupis neki.  ak ti ne treba puno mjesta, 120GB ssd za 350-400kn je sasvim ok za 1 OS 
<natsu> valjda me samo nece i taj externi zaribat...doduse ovaj laptop je vec 5 god star pa je nekako i razumljivo...al opet jbt...
<jelly> ja sam kuppio laptop 5 goidna star :-)
<natsu> a jel znas koji externi hdd da kupim da ga mogu mountat s linuxa? jedan prije sta sam imo nisam mogo uopce ocitat na linuxu, samo na winsu
<jelly> bilo kaj da je bar sandybridge je sasvim ok za linux
<jelly> to je cudno, bilo koji ntfs ili fat32 formatirani bi trebao raditi
<natsu> nije uopce htio, na kraju ga dao kolegi
<jelly> mozda ak je exfat formatiran ne radi, ali onda se moze preformatirat
<natsu> formatiro sam ga ja na ntfs al nista
<jelly> tesko je ista reci bez uvida u greske i logove
<natsu> nista ode ja do grada pa da vidim sta se nudi od externih ovdje kod mene. cujemo se valjda kasnije ;)
<natsu> hvala ti u svakom slucaju ;)
<jelly> artful je 17.10 jeli?
<SilverSpace> ova kriptovaluta divlja
<SilverSpace> rusi trljaju ruke
<Mmike> jelly, jest
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja to?
<Mmike> ja sam zaboravio prodat VTC
<Mmike> i sad pada
<SilverSpace> Mmike: glavna :)
<SilverSpace> 14000
<SilverSpace> bus pukla 
<SilverSpace> bum
<SilverSpace> https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/breaking-south-korea-preissues-ban-bitcoin-futures-trading/
<jelly> pametni korejanci
<SilverSpace> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/je-li-ovo-najveca-pljacka-u-povijesti-slovenije-hakeri-ukrali-4700-bitcoina-vrijednih-60-milijuna-eura/6822441/
<sillyslux> All Debian source are belong to us   — Anonymous https://sources.debian.org/
<SilverSpace> Steam je rekao dosta - više nema plaćanja Bitcoinom.
<jelly> zasto ak upisem ime kolege hrvoja č. u google dobijem kre-a
<jelly> kaj google misli da su svi izbrijani 'rvati jedan isti
<jelly> .rt jellese 3
<datase> jelly: Lake - No Wonder I     (as seen on Adventure Time) | Lake - Christmas Island | Lake - Christmas Island
<jelly> hm
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Lake - No Wonder I     (as seen on Adventure Time)
<jelly> nope
<jelly> sjela bozicnica \o/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-08
<jelly> #onokad se na HRT-u ujutro drugi dan zaredom objasnjavaju kriptovalute
<obruT> jelly: jes prodo bitcoine ? :)
<jelly> obruT: da na adresama imam vise od 0.0000, opet ne bi prodavao nego drzao
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1736019
<SilverSpace> karfiol bi mogo jesti svski dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi to ti prijavio bug :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> skoro
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> ;) Christianu, svaka dala, nek mu ivoks ili Mmike prevedu. Živaca na bacanje 
<jelly> vode iz bokala
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> > Naime… Vjerovali ili ne… Kada se otvara trgovačko društvo, Trgovačkom sudu treba donijeti rješenje koje su oni sami izdali.
<jelly> Brazil :-)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/promo/7-razloga-zasto-odabrati-leagoo-t5c-1777
<SilverSpace> 60$
<jelly> x86, koliko tu baterija traje veliko je pitanje
<SilverSpace> kazu da 39% duze
<SilverSpace> 30%
<SilverSpace> https://des.gbtcdn.com/uploads/pdm-desc-pic/Electronic/image/2017/11/17/1510906900735880.jpg
<jelly> i nije $60 nego 85€
<SilverSpace> 14nm
<jelly> stoga... fakof
<jelly> "promo code expired"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da i ja vidio poslje
<SilverSpace> mislio ga uzeti sestri 
<SilverSpace> da je 60
<jelly> 39% duze je benchmark bullshit
<jelly> kaj ak je 39% duze od pol dana
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> samo prvih 20 komada je bilo $60, sad je $100 = 85€
<SilverSpace> koliko je stvarnog novca u bitcoin 
<SilverSpace> ne danasnja vrijednost
<sillyslux> haha nobody knows
<sillyslux> nitko i nezna koliko je bitcoina jos u toku a koliko na otpadu
<sillyslux> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/bitcoin-value-james-howells-newport-landfill-hard-drive-campbell-simpson-laszlo-hanyecz-a8091371.html
<sillyslux> sta je gore od ne kupnje bitcoina na vrijeme?
<sillyslux> A British man says he accidentally threw away over $80 million worth of bitcoin.
<sillyslux> The pizzas cost $25. The 10,000 bitcoin Hanyecz exchanged for them are worth $113,500,000 (£84,350,435).
<sillyslux> pa sad pricekaj dok ne dode btc na $1000000
<sillyslux> http://satoshitobitcoin.co/satoshi-to-usd/
<jelly> pa bas 
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: pitanje je koliko dnevno ide u otpad
<sillyslux> ili dnevno ode kroz trojanere
<sillyslux> ili samo na /dev/null
<sillyslux> format c:
<SilverSpace> najbolji mi je onaj kaj je ukro hrpu bitc i sud sad rekao da mora vratiti lovu ali koliko je tada cijena bila
<sillyslux> hahaha! to
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran mislim da je tad bio 9$
<SilverSpace> bas su ga ubili u pojam :)
<sillyslux> cuo sam za jednog covijeka da financira studentski zivot rudarenjem, znaci valjda on i prodaje sta rudari, osim za njega nisam nikat cuo da je netko uspjesno proda neku kriptovalutu
<sillyslux> jesi vido onu vizualizaciju kako su bitcoinzi raspodjeljene?
<sillyslux> https://blog.lawnmower.io/the-bitcoin-wealth-distribution-69a92cc4efcc
<sillyslux> da ih imam 1k+ bilo bi me strah spojit se na internet s tim racunalom
<jelly> da imas 1k+ ne bi zucnuo o tome na internetu ili bilo gdje u drustvu
<sillyslux> pa... ne! ipak bi me bilo strah hakera
<jelly> jebes hakere, s toliko love te treba biti strah kriminalaca koji ce ti polomit noge
<jelly> ili zeni, ili djetetu
<sillyslux> lol da
<jelly> nije uopce lol
<sillyslux> ekstra lol DA!!
<jelly> takva sranja se urdno desavaju na engleskim kanalima
<sillyslux> prestat cu se rugat kad ja budem ima takvu lovu
<SilverSpace> pih
<jelly> doslovno ucjene, prijetnje smrcu, blacenje kod poslodavaca, u skolama vrticima, you name it
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> imas lovu nije dobro nemas lovu nije dobro 
<SilverSpace> uvijek si u nekom limbu
<jelly> najbolje je imati taman :-)
<jelly> ni previse ni premalo
<SilverSpace> http://100posto.hr/zivot/tvrdi-da-se-poseksala-s-dvadeset-duhova-a-kaze-i-da-je-seks-puno-bolji-nego-s-pravim-muskarcem
<sillyslux> da, ipak me ne bi smetalo pomalo previse toga imat
<SilverSpace> majke ti cega sve ima na ovoj jadnoj planeti
<sillyslux> Amethyst Realm
<sillyslux> wtf?!
<SilverSpace> taman 
<SilverSpace> sam u limbu 
<sillyslux> sve je to lipo... ali ja za sad samo jednu stvar hocu: boza od metala, jedno 10-20l, da izdrzi jedno 10-20bar tlaka, da ima ventil obicni kao auto gume i jos jedan oni bajonet, te da mogu napunit bozu na benzinskoj i nosit zrak kuci da izpusem racunalo! ne zelim kupit kompresor :(
<sillyslux> da bi 100kn za takvo sto
<jelly> a da stavis komp u auto, odvezes se do benzinske i ispuses?
<sillyslux> hah da ali nemam ni auto ni kompresor
<sillyslux> ni usisavac
<jelly> lol
<sillyslux> racunalo mi je ajjjme
<sillyslux_> hah i hocu novi gsm modem
<sillyslux_> znaci... treba mi jedan btc
<sillyslux_> recently na #node.js: Nov 29 14:07:37 <Kristjan>      My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. People, please send me money with min sum of 5000 $. Thank you in advance. IBAN: EE671010010225901016 (SEB Estonia). Name: Kristjan Robam.
<SilverSpace> sillyslux_: uzmi kompresor od frizidera
<SilverSpace> i bocu od plina
<SilverSpace> ja imam malu bocu od plina 
<SilverSpace> dosta ti je i boca od kokakole
<sillyslux_> kokakola pre/postmix boca?
<SilverSpace> coca cole
<SilverSpace> 4bara bez problema
<sillyslux_> kod njih ima samo premix mislim...
<SilverSpace> ja si slozio od frizidera motor 
<SilverSpace> i radi super
<sillyslux_> nemam starog fizidera
<SilverSpace> pa to nades bez problema 
<SilverSpace> malo razglasi okolo i nades
<SilverSpace> ja tak malo reko i dobio tri 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> odes na otpad i nadjes, tak moj stari 
<sillyslux_> r134a... sta cu s tim?
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> zeleni 
<SilverSpace> to je tak vec sve isparilo koliko godina radi stari fridge
<sillyslux_> pah bum vidio
<SilverSpace> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8dbfvwh62femu1q/IMG_20170209_103557.jpg?dl=0
<SilverSpace> to je boca
<sillyslux_> damn to
<sillyslux_> s tlkomjerom, hocu!
<sillyslux_> plakat cu, pa onda, s prvom placom na kraju ipak kupit kompresor samo da bi ga palio 1 put u 2 godine
<SilverSpace> kupio regulator i taj tlakomer i da prikljucke 
<SilverSpace> mada bi drugacije danas
<SilverSpace> malo drugacije
<sillyslux_> a kompresor je kao oil-free?
<sillyslux_> sta je s vodom? jeli se kupi sta u boci?
<SilverSpace> mora bit malo ulja unutra
<SilverSpace> nisam bas primjetio vodu 
<SilverSpace> bar do sada
<sillyslux_> zato sta je na dnu
<sillyslux_> okreni bocu pa ispusti
<sillyslux_> pogledaj boju
<SilverSpace> okrenuo nedavno bocu naopako i probao ispustit i nije nista bilo 
<sillyslux_> mozda ima hrde
<sillyslux_> pa neznam...
<SilverSpace> ulja ima kad direktno iz kompresora puse onda tu i tamo izade koja kap 
<SilverSpace> probao na papir malo puhat
<SilverSpace> ali te ne treba brinuti nije strujno vodljivo :)
<Mmike> sillyslux_, pa kaj nemres usisivacem?
<Mmike> ili onim sprejem?
<Mmike> ja imam onaj sprej i usisivac, s jedne strane sprejam, s druge usisavam
<Mmike> iako, od kad sam pribavio fractal design, recommended by vileni, fakat nema prasine vise unutra :)
 * Mmike sutra ide u Rijeku :)
<sillyslux_> sprej? wd? :P
<sillyslux_> nemam usisivaca
<sillyslux_> najbolje da uzmem neki fanless, pa ce bit mira
<sillyslux_> ali tesko sa starim serverom, kuciste nedam
<sillyslux_> https://www.google.com/search?q=Chenbro+ES34069
<sillyslux_> http://www.chenbro.com/en-global/products/TowerServerChassis/Mini_ITX_Server/SR_es34169
<Mmike> zgodno :)
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> FractalDesign, ja cu si i za kucni server kupit taki
<sillyslux_> koji je to?
<sillyslux_> i kako nema prasine? negdje mora bit
<CrazyLemon> pa ima prasine..ali ne u kucistu.. nego na filterima :)
<sillyslux_> aha meshify series?
<CrazyLemon> mislim... ima nesto i u kucistu.. zadnja stran je jos uvijek otvorena
 * CrazyLemon isto koristi fractaldesign kuciste
<SilverSpace> ak nis drugo uzmes pumpu za auto i cocacola flasu i ventil na njoj i to je ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je da moras pumpat :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly> kiša
<sillyslux_> da bas ruzno
<sillyslux_> u splitu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-09
<jelly-home> snijeg!
<jelly> zanimljivo kak se o ISIS-u naprasno prestalo pricati u nasim medijima http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-12-06/russia-announces-complete-destruction-isis-syria
<Antonio__> Pozdrav svima
<Antonio__> Imam pitanjce:  digao sam Ubuntu 16.04, htio bi da mi služi kao local file storage i da se mogu SSHat na njega da praksam rad preko shella
<Antonio__> kako bi to mogo postići? 
<Vlado9A> mogo
<Vlado9A> :P
<SaKiKnin> Dobravece
<SaKiKnin> piva
<SakiKnin> Pokusavam otvoriti neke portove, trenutno su svi zatvoreni
<SakiKnin> optima veli da ne zatvara portove
<SakiKnin> ali evo ja nikako da otvorim ista
<SakiKnin> odo na pivu
<Mmike> <SakiKnin> odo na pivu
<Mmike> ^^ tak' se rjesavaju problemi
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-10
<Mmike> jelly, pjebote, ja sam ti paru duzan za mandarine, jel' su zive opce?
<robert0> hi
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-03
<DomaMuffin> Morgen
<dodobas>   yutro
<jelly> Borgen
<dodobas> o jelly, jel ima mozda kakav info o onim gorkim narancama ?
<DomaMuffin> Zasto bi netko htio gorke narance ? 
<obrut> jelly: jesu i limuni nespricani ?
<obrut> mislim na ovu turu :)
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: pa ... zasto bi netko htio golden shower in the morning ... ima nas svakavih ... ja samo zelim gorke narance :)
<dodobas> palacinke s marmeladom od gorkih naranci ... mmmmmmmmmm
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, ne osudjujem! Pitao sam bez fige u dzepu. Da li su gorke narance bolje od slatkih za nekaj specificno ili samo volis zlatni tush ? 
<dodobas> nisu bolje ni po cemu ... ja ih samo znam za marmeladu ... ali kako su to divlje narance ... kao nisu ni spricane ... pa se onda moze i kora koristit za svasta
<jelly> obrut: da.  Veli kolega da su mu istrunuli, ostavio ih je u stanu preko vikenda a bilo je toplo
<obrut> jelly: thanx, odlicno :)
<jelly> nije za njega :-)
<Mmike> jelly, thnx za bitcucket info :)
<Mmike> jelly, u biti sam rijesio tako da sam umjesto https za transport promijenio na ssh+hg :)
<jelly> obrut: > limuni Å¡pricani prije 4-5 mjeseci. Nakon toga samo mamci za nametnike na prirodnoj osnovi.
<jelly> dodobas: > Gorke naranče nemamo u ponudi za prodaju.
<dodobas> jelly: ty
<Mmike> jelly, do kad se moze? do veceras?
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, još mi nije javio kad će isporuka i kad je lock-in
<Mmike> jelly, ack, ganjam zemu, cim veli se ubiljezim - ak popusim, tko mi kriv
<Mmike> jelly, nego - sta s optikom? :D ocemo, ocemo? :)
<jelly> Mmike: rezidencijala ili biznis?
<Mmike> jelly, u biti biznis, al' moze i rezidencijala - radze bi da je na biznis jer mi lakse troskove pravdat tak. Necu telefon nit telku nit m.mobile nit ista takvog (osim ak, naravno,  s tim ne bude jeftinije neg bez toga :D )
<ivoks> novi propisi za dronove
<jelly> Mmike: ok
<ivoks> puno liberalniji
<ivoks> mozda cak i preliberalni
<ivoks> sad mozes letjeti 5kg dron po gradu po noci, bez dokaza da si sposoban za to
<ivoks> to je 5x teze od mavic 2
<ivoks> ali s druge strane, sad vise nece biti prepreka u snimanju lijepih kajak/bike kadrova
<jelly> Mmike: PM
<hbogner> ivoks, di si to procitao? daj link?
<jelly> Mmike: ako vec imas t-mobile, mozda bi ti neki combo ftth+mobile bio jeftiniji, ovisi koliko trosis
<jelly> ali to ce kolegica znati detalje
<ivoks> hbogner: https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2018_11_104_2040.html
<ivoks> vidi B2 kategoriju
<hbogner> ivoks, vidim, sad smijes letiti, bar što se letenja tiče, ali dgu jos "kontrolira" dio sa snimanjima, kaj ne?
<hbogner> https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2016_07_70_1666.html
<ivoks> to da, snimanje nikad nije bilo kontrolirano od strane civilnog zrakoplovstva
<hbogner> bios am na dronefest v1, kad je frajer iz dgu pricao, sramota me Å¡to mi je to kolega geodet
<hbogner> koji kretenizam i birokratska retardacija
<hbogner> pitanje: može li se snimiti pa onda dostaviti materijale ne pregled
<hbogner> odgovor: onda ste već u prekršaju
<Mmike> jelly, nemam nist :) 
<Mmike> jelly, imam bombon, i HT optiku - privatno. 
<hbogner> dodatno objašnjenjue pitanja: ali ako se vozim po bespućiam hrvatske i parkiram na proplanku jer sam vidio prekrasnu scenu koju želim snimiti i promovirati hrvatsku kao turističku destinaciju, snimim i pošaljem vama materijale
<hbogner> odgovor: svejedno ste u prekršaju jer nista tražili dozvolu za snimanje
<hbogner> k r e t e n i z a m
<ivoks> trazis dozvolu za snimanje na podrucju cijele HR u trajanju od godinu dana
<ivoks> i onda mozes stati gdje god hoces i snimati sto god hoces
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/aktivno-gradjanstvo-i-slobodno-vrijeme/sport-i-rekreacija/dozvole-za-snimanje-iz-zraka-i-uporabu-zracnih-snimaka/1962
<ivoks> Dokaz o registriranoj djelatnosti snimanja iz zraka za snimatelja (nadležno registarsko tijelo u kojoj pravna i/ili fizička osoba ima poslovni nastan, NKD-74.20 u Republici Hrvatskoj)
<ivoks> Nakon predaje urednog zahtjeva, Državna geodetska uprava će izdati Odobrenje za snimanje iz zraka naručitelju snimanja u roku od 15 dana od dana predaje urednog zahtjeva, odnosno pribavljenih potrebnih suglasnosti.
<ivoks> do tad se promijeni godisnje doba
<jelly> teoretski, ako hoće biti uslužni, oni mogu napraviti web formu / aplikaciju gdje klikneš, pošalješ GPS i svoje podatke i onda ti izdaju dozvolu za 15 minuta
<ivoks> ma naravno da mogu
 * jelly voli znanstvenu fantastiku
<ivoks> za pocetak trazenje dozvole je smijesno jer im ionako moras slati snimak na provjeru
<jelly> well. tražiš dozvolu za snimanje za 6 mjeseci na području "cijela Hrvatska osim tamo di se ne smije"
<jelly> aha, to si već predložio :-D
<jelly> Mmike: jel Krkleca 8 ili 9?
<hbogner> ivoks, tad smo to predlagali za vse, ali tad su to mogle samo novinaske/tv kuce
<hbogner> "Dokaz o registriranoj djelatnosti snimanja iz zraka za snimatelja (nadležno registarsko tijelo u kojoj pravna i/ili fizička osoba ima poslovni nastan, NKD-74.20 u Republici Hrvatskoj)"
<ivoks> debilizam
<ivoks> privatne osobe se ne registriraju za djelatnost
<ivoks> sto ce reci da samo pravne osobe smij snimati ili... samo pravne osobe trebaju dozvolu
<ivoks> ignore me
<ivoks> osoba koja će iznositi zračne snimke ili podaci o vlasniku servera u slučaju razmjene preko
<ivoks> servera 
<ivoks> 3 stranice na kojima je jedno pitanje ^
<ivoks> i trebas navesti odgovornu osobu ako ces snimati vojne objekte
<ivoks> kak znas snimas li vojne objekte :)
<ivoks> "vrijeme i mjesto iznošenja zračnih snimaka iz Republike Hrvatske (granični prijelaz)"
<ivoks> always, the internetz
<jelly> lol
<hbogner> jel vam sad jasna moja frustracija
<hbogner> povacljam: kretenizam i birokratska retardacija
<jelly> još se i rimuje
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/BsjGoYz.gif
<datase> ^image/gif 590x370 1.4MiB :: 2,653 views :: safe for work
<sillyslux> oh
<sillyslux> ali neide to bez indeksiranja
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/DoTheEvo/ANGRYsearch
<sillyslux> pppy
<sillyslux> it can take ~2 min to index ~1 mil files, depending on hdd/ssd and filesystem - ntfs on linux being much slower. The database might be ~200MB
<sillyslux> 2 minute je brz
<sillyslux> o
<sillyslux> mozda na jako brzoj ssd s vrlo brzim procesorom
<sillyslux> nije to za mene
<sillyslux> ali jako kul
<SilverSpace> da zanimljiv je
<SilverSpace> i nista vise
<hbogner> Mmike, sad osim povray vrtim i blender-benchmark i agisoft photoscan :)
<Mmike> hbogner, izdajico! :D
<Mmike> hbogner, to je kul, al' radi listu da imas usporedbu
<hbogner> Mmike, pa poanta je u listi i u tome da ostali vrte blender pa cak i agisoft pa vec imam rference neke 
<hbogner> a za povray imam samo tvoje reference
<hbogner> ali naravno da planiram sve testove izlistati
<obrut> SilverSpace: taj angry search je locate s guijem :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: a da
<obrut> ali nije lose jer odmah spaja vise rijeci i sve... mogo bi si to instalirat
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUTS_of_Croatia
<datase> ^ From a page move: This is a redirect from a page that has been moved. This page was kept as a redirect to avoid breaking links, both internal and external, that may have been made to the old page name.
<jelly> hbogner: a za blender i photoscan mjeris i GPU ili samo CPU ili oboje pa kaj je brze?
<hbogner> jelly, za blender-benchmark: posebno cpu, posebno 1gpu, nema kombinacija cpu i gpu niti obje gpu zajedno, dok za agisoft photoscan: posebno cpu, posebno 1xgpu, posebno 2x, kombinirano cpu 1xgpu, kombinirano cpu 2xgpu
<jelly> puno kombinacija
<hbogner> jelly, je, puno benchmark vremena :(
<hbogner> jelly, ali ovisi i o konfiguraciji, trenutna konfa na testu nema gpu, pa imam smao cpu testove
<hbogner> zadnji workstation je bio 2x xeon scalable sa 2x quadro gpu
<hbogner> a sad samo jadni 2x e2650
<hbogner> dobro da uhvatim vremena i za ove testove :)
<jelly> hrvoje: pitaj drugog hrvoja da testira kartice za ono sto vama treba ;-)
<hbogner> jelly, to treba mojim klijentima, ne meni :)
<hbogner> a ako mislis na neki miner, lako i ja to zavrtim ;)
<hbogner> jelly, meni je 1070 dosta :)
<obrut> zanimljivi su ovi lovci u mutnom sto su mi "provalili u account i sad me spijuniraju"... koliko su kreativni u tome da ispadnu uvjerljivi... sad mi jedan salje CVE za vulnerability cisco routera na koji se spojio da bi mi uvalio spyware... al nije bas dobro napravio domacu zadacu, bed je sto je taj CVE vezan uz DOS vulnerability bez mogucnosti exploita i uvaljivanja pizdarija :)
<obrut> nema veze sto ni nemam cisco asa  doma :)
<SilverSpace> kaj imaš špijune
<jelly> hbogner: ma jok, transkodiranje i supljeg u nekoliko praznih
<jelly> asa nije router nego fw ;-)
<jelly> obrut: al to je vec dosta specificno, nije da svak ima asu pri ruci
<hrvoje> obrut: i ja danas dobio takav email ... navlakuše
<hrvoje> jelly: eh, 2x GPU je zakon :) mi smo na samo jednom uspjeli upogoniti brdo kanala, a još uvijek mi je nevjerojatno da je sve stalo u 1U rack
<jelly> obrut: ili to ti mislis da je DoS only...
<obrut> jelly: pa pogledo sam CVE  :) zanimalo me sta je fraje poslo :)
<jelly> neki put vendor laze da je CVE manje stete, ili se kasnije otkrije da se exploitabilno
<jelly> ali vecina se odvikla od toga jer im je dugorocno bolje biti iskren nego gubit korisnike
<Mmike> jelly, tvoj irc client ti skriva privmsg? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-04
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> Mmike: mda, na poslu imam stari xchat koji mozda radi probleme, jer doma vidim sve a tamo nije stiglo nista
<Mmike> jelly, a imas neki bouncer, ili?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ali znc do sad nije radio probleme 
<Mmike> a imas znc u zncu?
<Mmike> ili?
<jelly> imam jednu instancu koja se spaja sama na sebe
<jelly> jer je to tad bio jedini nacin za podesiti zasebni buffer za svaki od 3-4 klijenta
<jelly> > task failed successfully.
<Mmike> jelly, yup, tak i ja imam
<Mmike> i sad gledam jel' ima neka bolja brija za to
<Mmike> moji na poslu koriste irccloud za to, a ja nekak ne zelim ;)
<Mmike> ugl, ja imam jednu instancu sa 4 usera = glavnog usera koji je spojen na irc, i jos po 3 usera koji su spojeni na tog glavnog usera, od ta 3 po jedan je za svaki divajs na kojem imam irc - desktop i dva laptopa
<Mmike> i onda to jos jednom, ali za drugi server, i jos jednom za treci server
<Mmike> a mess
<jelly> noviji znc ima bolje, ali nisam gledao kak to sad radi
<dodobas> test metoda od 520 linija ... pa pobogu zasto ... zasto me svijet mrzi, zasto ...
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 LTS, 18.10 | mandarine, narance, limun, klementine STIGLE. No grejp.
<obrut> opa !
<obrut> jelly: kacemo pit ? :)
<jelly> sutra?
<obrut> ako prezivim veceras, mogli bi... standardno nakon posla ?
<jelly> obrut: ti si jedini na popisu ovu rundu!  Mozemo bilo kad
<jelly> Iduci tjedan je posljednja dostava ove godine
<obrut> ajd javim ti se sutra... imam veceras nocnu akciju, izgleda da pocinjemo u 2 ujutro, moglo bi to bit zanimljivo :P
<jelly> ack
<hrvoje> nego, ovoga, jelly ima turba jedinog na popisu za noćnu akciju u 2 ujutro ... waaaaaaaaaat? :)
<obrut> molim bez pederluka :)
<hrvoje> a s obzirom da žena na kanalu nije bilo valjda od 2005-e, što nam drugo preostaje? :) :) :)
 * Obi-Van-Konobe radi zadatke iz Advent of Code-a.
 * Obi-Van-Konobe je najveca faca.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Sad mi se vrte dva procesa koji racunaju sto treba.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> I to traje minutama, desecima minuta.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-05
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> .rt jellese
<datase> jelly: Gabi Novak - Pamtim Samo Sretne Dane | Tereza Kesovija - Prijatelji Stari Gdje Ste | The Who - Love Reign Over Me
<jelly> hmph!  Otkud The Who
<jelly> jel ko zainteresiran za gnjavit he.net da dignu ipv6 tunnel endpoint u zg (a ne u Pešti ili Beču, 13ms se izgubi)
<Mmike> OP OP OP
<Mmike> jelly, koliko obicno treba vasim prodajnim prodavatorima da se jave? 
<Mmike> he.net?
<Mmike> jelly, jesam ja, al' ne kuzim koji je gain
<phd> jutar
<phd> Mmike: prelaziš na ickon?
<Mmike> phd, iz cek ti imas PHD?
<phd> :)
<Mmike> phd, a da, cini se da su jeftiniji od HTja, a cini se da imaju infra-strukturishe-bereitung :)
<phd> sretno Mmike, ni ickon više nije što je bio
<phd> ali da, najpovoljniji što se tiče pare/usluga
<Mmike> phd, mislim da to sve jako ovisi o jako puno stvari
<Mmike> recimo, ja doma imam optiku HTjastu vec valjda 3 godine
<Mmike> i fantasticna
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> imao sam 3 ispada, mislim - jedan je bio zato kaj im je crkla autorizacija, to su popravili unutar 30-40 minuta
<Mmike> a druga dva su bila zato kaj nisam platio
<Mmike> :D
<phd> i ja sam na optici, ickon na infrastrukturi T-Coma
<Mmike> uglavnom, nemam kaj koga zvat, stvari radi fantasticno, brzo, dobro, ono, milina
<Mmike> i sad dodje optika u gradu kod stare
<phd> T-Com ako ti je stalo do usluge, inače ickon
<Mmike> reko, da, to ces uzet, jos kak ja radim od tamo povremeno, DSL koji je imala mi je bio full prespor
<Mmike> stara to sad vec ima 2 mjeseca, mozda 3
<Mmike> jedno 55 puta smo zvali
<Mmike> 3 uredjaja su promjenili (dvaput speedport, dvaput onaj bijeli ONT)
<Mmike> svako malo usluga ne radi
<Mmike> ili kad radi, brzina padne na megabit/dva
<Mmike> ono, uzas :)
<Mmike> da zivim tamo srao bih svima da su glupi kaj imaju tcom
<Mmike> a kod mene doma radi super
<Mmike> tak da... 
<Mmike> 'iskon je los' samo znaci da nemas srece :)
<phd> ma da, to je balkanska priča sa infrastrukturom
<Mmike> tak je meni Bnet bio katastrofa, a ekipa okolo prica da je to super
<phd> ma nije to Mmike 
<phd> Gledam kako se srozala služba za korisnike
<Mmike>  phd a ne znam, frend zivi oko frankfurta i isto ima u kurcu sve - sad je tek optiku dobio i vel da jos rjesava djecje bolesti
<phd> ali daleko bolji su od Bnet/A1
<Mmike> oh, sluzba za korisnike HTja je OCAJNA
<Mmike> tamo nitko ne kuzi o cem pricas
<Mmike> srecom, velim, ja tu NISAM imao problema
<phd> Mmike: za firme su malo ljubazniji ahaha
<Mmike> a kod stare sve kaj znaju je poslat covjeka da zamijeni uredjaj
<Mmike> btw, moj manager zivci u Amerki, u pustinji arizone nekud - lik jedva da ima internet :D
<phd> tamo samo satelit pali :)
<phd> ali i košta
<hrvoje> jel itko od vas vidio službu za korisnike telekom operatera koja valja?  ja nikad :D
<hrvoje> to je valjda jedan od najgorih poslova ikad
<Mmike> amis
<Mmike> predobri su bili
<dodobas_> jel prbao tko https://www.hetzner.com/cloud
<vileni> sto te zanima
<jelly> hrvoje: mozda prije 10 godina, dok su imali bar 10% stalno zaposlenih koji su nesto i znali
<jelly> hrvoje: narance cekaju
<obrut> dodobas ja imam tri virtualke kod njih, jedna je na tom cloudu, dvije na nekoj starijoj infrastrukturi
<obrut> uskoro cu ubit jednu na staroj (puno kosta, malo resursa) i prebacit na tu novu
<vileni> lightsail :)
<dodobas_> vileni: pa samo da li netko ima iskustva sa Hetzner cloudom ...
<vileni> dodobas: pa ima :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> pred tipa 2-3 godine sam imao ugovor prema tele2, i nekim zajebom sam im preplatio oko 300 kuna
<Mmike> i naganjam se s njima da mi vrate tu paru zadnje 2 godine valjda
<Mmike> i onda sam u 6tom mjesecu potpisao ugovor s njima opet, za pokucni, kad sam bio u bolnici
<Mmike> 4 mjeseca, raskinuo ugovor, ostao dug od nekih 400 kuna
<Mmike> i sad reko, ok, ja vama 400, vi meni 300, posaljite mi fakturu na 100 kuna, da platim
<Mmike> ne, nemoze, to nije isti ugovor to ovoono
<Mmike> nakon mjesec dana natezanja ipak moze, moram dostavit zahtjev za preknjizenjem duga
<Mmike> sa mene, na mene :))
<obrut> Mmike: naravno da ne moze, oni ce ovih tvojih 300 vratit s kamatama
<Mmike> dostavio, al' ne valja, nije na memorandumu firme :)
<obrut> nabijem ih
<Mmike> i tjedan dana se mejlam s njima da jebo ih memorandum, da nemam, da koji ce im to kurac
<Mmike> ne, nemogu bez toga
<Mmike> i reko ok, napravit cu fakin memorandum samo za vas
<Mmike> u medjuvremenu su ovi prodali moj dug 
<Mmike> i sad me neka eos-matrix firma obavjestava da nisam vise duzan tele2 nego da sam duzan njima
<Mmike> naravno, 400 kuna, ne 100 :)
<jelly> Mmike: plati im i gotovo, to je daleko najjednostavnije nego da ti vuku ovrhu
<jelly> a onda se tuzi sa tele2 posebno ak te veseli
<jelly> kreteni svi skupa, pogotovo telekomi :-)
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> platit cu ovima, tako je
<Mmike> i trazit od tele2 da mi vrati paru
<Mmike> plus kamate u ove 3 godine
<Mmike> kamata je 8 posto, zakonska
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> 72 kune na 3 godine :D
<jelly> da si kupim auto ili TV? https://www.harveynorman.hr/odjeli/novosti-iz-kataloga/blagdanska-ponuda-elektronike/samsung-tv-usteda-do-4000-kn/QLED-TV-SAMSUNG-QE85Q900R-8K-Smart-171068.html
<jelly> Mmike: jos bolje, ovrsi ti tele2
<jelly> :-)
<obrut> kakav  auto/tv ... nekoliko tajladjanki da opsluzuju sve tvoje potrebe :)
<dodobas> ma tajlandjanke su grube ... bolje su ukrajinke ...
<obrut> pa sad.. ukrajinke su dobri komadi, ali s njima nikad ne znas
<dodobas> e ... koji bi TV kupili ... nekako mi se svidaju oni zakrivljeni ... ali kako nisam gledao sto ima vec godinama, sto je danas popularno ?
<dodobas> samo znam da necu kupiti Philips
<obrut> ja sam isto u dilemi... znam da bi 55" ili 65", da gore rade netflix, hbo go i eurosport player, da ima sto vise hdmi portova, a opticki audio izlaz je veeliki plus
<obrut> i naravno, da me telka ne spijunira, nikakve kamere i mikrofoni :)
<vileni> ja sam si narucio najjeftiniji samsung od 49
<vileni> ue49nu7172 mislim
<vileni> jedino sto mi fali je bt
<obrut> ono kad znas u asembleru isprogramirat neki hw, a ne znas popunit obrazac za upis u zemljisnje knjige... pitam se tko je tu lud
<dodobas> obrut: pa jednostavno je ... platis nekome da to napravi za tebe ... biras bitke :)
<obrut> preskupo :P
<dodobas> novac mozes zaradit, vrijeme ne mozes :)
<jelly> meni je buraz poklonio soundbar sa bt i optickim ulazom, to je bas dobro
<jelly> zvuk je na moju zalost dovoljno dobar da mi se vise ne da kupovati receiver i zvucnike
<jelly> i uglavnom sam skuzi kad se tv upali da se upali i zvucnik
<dodobas> meh ... OLED je skup ...
<jelly> bio je po 10k5 55", jos nije ispod 10k
<Mmike> http://91.189.92.141/bionic/current/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.xz
<Mmike> jel' moze ovo netko wgetnit i rec kak brzo ide?
<Mmike> meni sa tcoma ide jedva 100k/sec
<Mmike> al' sa ubuntu-hr servera ide 30MB/sec
<jelly> Mmike: 1.50MB/s
<Mmike> kilavo
<Mmike> al' manje kilavo neg kod mene
<jelly> na kraju je ubrzao do 11MB/s
<jelly> pa je bilo za minutu umjesto 2-3
<jelly> idem probat opet :-)
<jelly> sad je brze ;-)
<jelly> mozda su svi navrli ko blesavi na taj stroj a ima 100Mbps uplink?
<jelly> obrut: hm, nismo se dogovorili, ocemo danas primopredaju, sutra?
<obrut> hej, ja gruntam u gruntovnici, jedan salter radi pa ono, ne znam do kad cu zaruzit...ocito je sigurnije da se sutra uhvatimo...
<obrut> btw. ircanje i citanje njuza na mobitelu preko ssh nije bas neki dozivljaj :p
<Mmike> jelly, ma jok, s linodea i hecnera i tih nekih ide i do 60MB/sec
<Mmike> obrut, irccloud, snapchat, telegram, whatsapp, discourse, facebook
<Mmike> to je za mobitel
<Mmike> kakav irc, kakav usnet :)
<jelly> obrut: onda gruntaj
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-06
<dodobas> mutar
<DomaMuffin> Ima netko letsencrypt na debianu ? 
<DomaMuffin> Di vam ostavlja svoje artefakte ( datoteke, jel ) ? 
<dodobas> obrut: vid ovo ... https://blog.nordicsemi.com/getconnected/what-is-cellular-iot
<obrut> dodobas: HT vec nudi NB-IoT, a ja nikako da se stignem s tim pozabavit :)
<dodobas> cini se kao da nemas vremena, lol
<jelly> DomaMuffin: koji LE client koristis?  dehydrated stavlja u /var/lib/dehydrated/
<jelly> to sam uzeo jer je bash skripta i shodno tome radi svugdje, ukljucivo prastare debian 7
<jelly> nema bedastih python requirementa
<DomaMuffin> jelly, Certbot. Stari server, imam direktorij "eff.org" od nekud pa sam samo htio na brzinu ispipati da li netko ima nekaj takvo od starijih certbot klijentata, obrisal sam pa bum videl ljel se kaj strgalo. 
<jelly> taj mi je izgledao overkill, nemam ga nigdje
<DomaMuffin> jelly, "was previously known as “the official Let’s Encrypt client” or “the Let’s Encrypt Python client.”" # samo zato, uvijek vendorov alat ako mogu. 
<jelly> drago mi je vidit kad custom spam rule radi i nakon godinu-dvije
<jelly> Dec  6 11:15:17 in5 postfwd[3423]: [RULES] rule=152, id=SPAM_MAJA3, client=server.dot.com.hr[185.4.149.193], sender=<ponude@dot.com.hr>, recipient=<a[KITTENS]@inet.hr>, helo=<server.dot
<jelly> .com.hr>, proto=ESMTP, state=RCPT, delay=0.02s, hits=SPAM_MAJA3, action=450 4.7.1 probable spam (ref: SPAM_MAJA3), contact [PUPPIES] for details
<DomaMuffin> MAJA3 <3
<jelly> da, slali su spem sa maja at net.hr inicijalno
<ivoks> zasto u gani i omanu mozes kupiti muziku na itunesu
<ivoks> a kod nas ne
<ivoks> cak i trinidad i tobago dozvoljava
<ivoks> a lignja ne dozvoljava nikome
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, ato kaj usporedjujes zemlje donedavnog bezakonja s uredjenom EU zemljom, mi imamo pricu s autorskim pravima vec 100g i svi akteri se bore za sebe, u Gani je netko jednostavno implementirao novi afirmativni zakon ( ili zakona i dalje nema )
<ivoks> mauricijus - check
<ivoks> mexico - check
<ivoks> turkmenistan - check
<ivoks> u g a n d a - check!
<ivoks> "Međutim, hrvatski autori itekako su svjesni potrebe i nužnosti modernizacije distribucijskih glazbenih kanala pa i kroz Hrvatsko društvo skladatelja i njegovu službu ZAMP ulažu napore da zajedno s ostalim glazbenim udrugama u zemlji, pokrenu sveobuhvatan glazbeni servis i tako građanima omoguće kvalitetnu legalnu glazbenu ponudu."
<ivoks> kakvi konji.
<ivoks> oni ce pokrenuti svoj servis
<DomaMuffin> Napraviti ce .hr poddomenu iTunesa :) Sve s skinom u kockicama :) 
<jelly> zamfir.hr
<jelly> di je turkmentistan, jesi to sad izmislio drzavu
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWWwM2wwMww
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Vapors - Turning Japanese :: Duration: 03:48 :: Views: 1,641,619 uploaded by missiongoran2 :: 9,343 likes :: 287 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkmenistan
<datase> ^ Turkmenistan or ; Turkmen: Türkmenistan, pronounced [tyɾkmeniˈθtɑn]), formerly known as Turkmenia, officially the Republic of Turkmenistan is a country in Central Asia, bordered by Kazakhstan to the northwest, Uzbekistan to the north...
<ivoks> Mmike: vidi #croatia na onom drugom serveru :)
<Mmike> op op!
<jelly> obrut: a danas?  Mandarine treba izist sto prije
<obrut> jelly: da da !
<obrut> kad ?
<obrut> ti pae ?
<jelly> uvijek!
<obrut> moguce je da necu imat cajta za cugu, znat cu tad kad krenem prema tebi hocu/necu
<jelly> dobro, jer nemam ni ja, svi nesto prije praznika
<obrut> ok, onda ti se javim tamo negdje oko 17h ?
<jelly> može!
<jelly> zaključili smo da ćemo napraviti backup sustav koji će se zvati CROMPIR
<jelly> zato Å¡to ima neki koji se zove NetJapan
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl6u2NASUzU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Alphaville - Big In Japan (Official Music Video) :: Duration: 04:24 :: Views: 6,628,968 uploaded by RHINO :: 38,287 likes :: 1,252 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> sounds like a melody
<sillyslux> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DtmRyXEUUAEQ0Ur.jpg
<jelly> sillyslux: to je wishful thinking
<sillyslux> da liva stana je ista desna
<jelly> č€sto je tako, samo što neki library koristiš kao crnu kutiju pa ni ne znaš koliko je traljav ili ne dok se ne pokvari
<sillyslux> da nazalost
<Mmike> pogodite kaj radim
<Mmike> poporavljam mongod
<Mmike> negdje u bangaloreu
<jelly> a ja sam danas pio MANGO tonik
<jelly> jako je fin
<jelly> Mango > Mongo
<obrut> Mmike: sta mu je ?
<obrut> jedini mongodb koji sam ikad koristio je onaj koji je dosao uz openstack komponentu i nisam previse odusevljen s tim... sudeci po gomili iskustava drugih, necu nikad bazirat nista na tome
<Mmike> obrut, los je
<Mmike> a jos mi bolje kad ekipa koja su linux admini se spaja po tim linuxima iz puttyja
<Mmike> lik je sad odusevljen sa 'strelica gore'
<Mmike> pa jebote
<obrut> linux admin koji se spaja iz puttya govori nesto o tom linux adminu :)
<jelly> pa kad nemas nista drugo i putty je ok
<jelly> ok, cygterm i normalan ssh je bolji al
<obrut> jelly: dobre su i narance.. malo kiselkaste, al ono, na dobar nacin
<jelly> nisam ih jos probao
<jelly> klementine su mi jako fine, a nemaju nista kostica
<jelly> jedino sto su se osusile u uredu i sad se tesko ciste, mozda cu ih juicirati cijele sutra
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-07
<SweetMuffin> Dodje mi da pivam svaki put kad procitam "klementina" :)
<SweetMuffin> kopiram 50GB preko vajrlesa :) 
<SweetMuffin> Muahaha 3h :) 
<SweetMuffin> Skoro 4 :) Nasao sam nekakav USB disk :) 
<jelly> Mmike: jesi probao sta od ovih https://jutaspiza.com/partneri/
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da jesam, neke umake, kod nekog, jako jako nelose - tesko mi sad rec jel' jebacki ili nije
<dodobas_> qatar
<jelly> meni se tolerancija smanjila zadnjih par godina pa je moram vratit nazad na bar 10 iljadi onih jedinica
<dodobas> skovile
<jelly> e
<jelly> aktivni ovjes za ves masinu
<jelly> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1675651741/washing-machine-super-duper/
<jelly> trazim zrtv^H^H^H^Hnaivc^H^H^H^H^H tko bi jos htio uzeti da uzmemo 5 komada
<jelly> $50 komad, smanjuje vibracije i skakanje masine
<hrvoje> pa kaj pereš da ti skače? :)))) da si žensko rekao bih ti sjedni na nju i uživaj :P :P
<jelly> perem sve Å¡to treba
<obrut> meni je masina odmah uz vrata kupaonice koja zatvoris da smanjis buku u stanu... i onda kad u rijetkim prilikama odsece, taman se pomakne na ne mozes otvorit vrata od kupaonice i uci :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XT3FRzVK9U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Don Costa and his Orchestra and Chorus ' Never On Sunday' 45 RPM :: Duration: 02:57 :: Views: 119,926 uploaded by OldiesAl :: 446 likes :: 18 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFBx3qYGxL8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Cab Calloway - "St James Infirmary Blues" (Extended Betty Boop Snow White Version) :: Duration: 03:45 :: Views: 1,490,785 uploaded by Old Films and Stuff :: 35,497 likes :: 238 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> IP adresa poslužitelja hosta www.digicert.com nije pronađena.
<ivoks> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<ivoks> interesting
<ivoks> sad radi
<jelly> ivoks: mmm.  Jel imas recursor koji radi DNSSEC
<jelly> ili neki dnsmasq negdje koji te laže
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ivoks, vipnet?
<Mmike> meni je upravo crko DNS njihov, sad isto radi
<jelly> <bites> https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/333596-hot-plug-capability-nvme-ssds-paper.pdf
<jelly> <bites> "Linux NVMe driver support of suprise hot-plug starts with mainline kernel 3.10"
<jelly> <jelly> SURPRISE HOT-PLUG
 * DomaMuffin *hot plugs* 
 * DomaMuffin shouts SURPRISE
<jelly> ivoks: al da im recursor ne radi, odgovor bi trebao biti serverfail.  NXDOMAIN znači da je netko/nešto aktivno vratilo odgovor koji nije istina
<jelly> možda uključuju support za adblocker / zaštitu djece od pronografije / blokiranje neprijatelja države
<DomaMuffin> Kriv je ili DNS ili GDPR , kako je 21 stoljece sve promijenilo, prije je krivac uvijek bio ili DNS ili kabl :) 
<obrut> haha :) ovaj jos nisam cuo: A group of DBAs walk into a diner. One waved over the waiter: “Can we join these tables?”.
<jelly> :-D
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahah :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-08
<sillyslux> uf na televiziji neko montira novu satelitsku antenu na brod
<sillyslux> odma se sitio ovog tipa https://media.ccc.de/v/30C3_-_5463_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312281400_-_hillbilly_tracking_of_low_earth_orbit_-_travis_goodspeed
<sillyslux> jeli se ima sta hvatat sa iss?
<sillyslux> moga bi ovo montirat na krov https://www.ebay.com/itm/JRC-Inmarsat-Replacement-Antenna-Dome-Fiberglass-with-Gel-Coat-25-inch-Dia/264072233682?hash=item3d7bee82d2:g:0yYAAOSwHn9bhw5P:rk:1:pf:0
<sillyslux> kamin se i tako ne koristi
<hrvoje> imaš VHF na 2 metra sa ISS
<sillyslux> aha!
<hrvoje> mislim da čak možeš i pričati s njima nekad...
<sillyslux> sta onda triba? velika stab antena?!
<hrvoje> vjerojatno bi ti radilo sa dobrom yagi antenom ako je naciljaš ispravno :)
<sillyslux> yagi je taj stab od 5 metra jeli?
<sillyslux> vidim
<hrvoje> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yagi%E2%80%93Uda_antenna ovak zgleda
<sillyslux> da to sam sad gleda
<hrvoje> za zafrkanciju uz malo $$$ nisu loši oni SDR stickovi koji mogu primati sve i svašta, guglaj RTL SDR
<sillyslux> da to mi je na listi vec odavno
<sillyslux> *spisku
<hrvoje> a za nekaj konkretnije guglaj adalm pluto, to mi se čini kao genijalna sprava za ne puno novaca
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-09
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> e znalci imam jedan neobjasnjivi problem
<Hrki> je moguce da recimo laptop (wifi) uspije blokirat drugi komp u mrezi da nemre na net?? na kaptopu je tinywall firewall
<Hrki> kad ugasim laptop, internet preko mreze normalno dela
<Hrki> a kad je oboje upaljeno, onda trokira.... WTF ? kak je to moguce ?
<obrut> moze bit sto stvari, kolizija IP adresa, jel koristis DHCP, tko ti je DHCP, jel mozda i laptop ima DHCP i sebe postavi na default gw...
<obrut> meni jedan glupi switch kad se "zbrejka" postavi si IP adresu istu kakavu moj glavni kucni router :P
<obrut> pa odjednom sve stane
<obrut> odnosno, nekad malo radi, malo ne
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-02
<jelly> zsh: command not found: screee
<PoselMuffin> Hej ju gaaajz
<jelly> heeej
<jelly> SweetMuffin: kakav je to čudan IP range!!!1 :->
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-03
<SweetMuffin> jelly, mislim da sam na guest mrezi koja ide prek vas :) 
<sillyslux> borovnica mafinze u peci... check
<sillyslux> this https://www.inspiredtaste.net/18982/our-favorite-easy-blueberry-muffin-recipe/
 * SweetMuffin likes && aproves
<sillyslux> https://imgur.com/a/UHxd21a
<sillyslux> drugi put malo manje sode bicarbone
<sillyslux> krace pec
<sillyslux> moze to i bolje
<sillyslux> malo puno manje sode bicarbobne :(
<sillyslux> evo i treci ima jak okus sode bicarbone :(
<sillyslux> a ne... ne valja
<sillyslux> ali najio se jesam
<jelly> SweetMuffin: jel ima tamo vrealize i te djidje
<SweetMuffin> My lips are sealed, moram te voditi na pivo da to izmamis iz mene! 
<sillyslux> vec sam popio svu vodu iz spine i jos uvik imam bljakavi okus sode bikarbone u ustima
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 7. RUNDA ~05.12. mandarine, narance, klementine
<jelly> == MANDARINE 6kg 50, NARANCE 3kg = 40kn, KLEMENTINE 3kg = 30kn ==
<jelly> BotaniCar DomaMuffin SweetMuffin, ivoks, Mmike, obrut, hb..., vileni i drugi ^ isporuka četvrtak ili petak, to be determined
<ivoks> jel valjaju te sta?
<ivoks> to je kasna berba
<SweetMuffin> Ako je kao s vinima, te bi morale biti najbolje 
<jelly> ivoks: mandarine su kasnije sorte.  Meni osobno se više sviđaju one prve koje su već prošle, ove su više slatkaste.  Naranče i klementine su ranije sorte, plus nisu 100% dozrele ali su ih morali pobrati jer bi od kiše samo nabubrile vodom a ne bi bile slađe.
<jelly> == UPDATE: NEMA VIŠE NARANAČA ==
<jelly> tko se upisao upisao se
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 7. RUNDA ~05.12. mandarine, klementine (narance rezer
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 7. RUNDA ~05.12. mandarine, klementine
<jelly> --> dudek (~dudek@185.150.236.155) has joined ##linux
<DomaMuffin> Tko se upishao, upishao se :( 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-04
<jelly-home> TIL: Hans Gruber, aka Snape, had to return to his crappy teaching job after his Nakatomi Tower retirement plan was foiled by McClane
<SweetMuffin> Slack je drek. 
<sillyslux> so are my muffins
<SweetMuffin> Ja i dalje ne kuzim kako si presuo previse sode bikarbone u njih :) 
<sillyslux> pa pise 2 male zlice
<sillyslux> jedna je bila veca a druga manja
<sillyslux> baking powder, do jest soda bikarbona+skrob
<sillyslux> ali i ova druga runda sa znatno manje sode bik. mi nije tak ukusna kakvu bi je htjeo
<sillyslux> treba novi recept
<ivoks> jelly: da, ma ionako nisam mislio uzimati :)
<ivoks> samo gledam imas li sales pitch ;)
<jelly> nemam, ja sam apsolutno los sales :-)
<Mmike> slack je ok :)
<Mmike> puno vise fleskibilan od irca, jedino sto je pre saren i sto mu je klijent malo naporan za cpu :)
<jelly> slack je skup
<jelly> i zatvoren
<DomaMuffin> Mogu stavljati lajkice i to, to je fora. 
<DomaMuffin> i dregendropat slike
<DomaMuffin> to je otprilike to.
<jelly> i za history duži od mjesec dana, $$$
<jelly> ali recimo threadovi sa strane su fora
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-05
<ivoks> ovo vise nije sala
<ivoks> systemd owna /home - https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/14096
<PoselMuffin> Shala ili ozbiljno, ne izgleda loshe ( https://linux.slashdot.org/story/19/09/21/0110240/systemd-homed-systemd-now-working-to-improve-home-directory-handling ) 
<jelly> to je puno bolje od raznih adhokarija
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-06
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> nasao sam novi dom za jamming adventures
<ivoks> it's back baby!
<vileni> sto je bilo sa starim domom?
<ivoks> ima druge prioritete :)
<ivoks> nasao sam nekoga zainteresiranog da nastavi tu pricu
<ivoks> jel se to samo meni facebook raspao?
<jelly> jebali ih upgradei, tko radi upgrade u petak popodne
<jelly> https://lutrija.hr Servis trenutno nije raspoloživ radi unapređenja sustava za igre.
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-07
<obrut> ak je nekom interesantno 
<obrut> (i ne prati hacker news i slicne sajtove) : https://toys.lerdorf.com/low-cost-vps-testing
<jelly> nije loš presjek, jedino što miješa i kontejnere i vm
<jelly> tnx
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-08
<sillyslux_> hs what a sweet mess https://imgur.com/a/VY0lvZj
<sillyslux_> mafinze su mi postali pravi hit, danas: s nutelom
<CrazyLemon> ako jih praviš sa nutelom.. onda je moj advice .. swirl that nutella into the muffins
<CrazyLemon> inace nutella ode na dno :)
<sillyslux_> aha
<sillyslux_> treba bi smesu malu ugrijat
<CrazyLemon> muffini ti izgledaju... cudni :D
<sillyslux_> ali ovako mi je vec dobro
<CrazyLemon> ko da si keksi a ne muffini :)
<sillyslux_> fali mali cimenta
<sillyslux_> -n
<obrut> CrazyLemon: jel mozda pratis "Dans Fotr Kuka" ? :)
<sillyslux_> nije keksast
<obrut> s/Kuka/Kuha/
<CrazyLemon> obrut never heard of it.. sta je to :)
<CrazyLemon> o kojem 'fotru' je riječ :)
<obrut> najbolji kuharski show :) kad smo vec kod muffina, evo dobar recept :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1yj4hUEULE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VROČE PICKE - S01:E16 :: Duration: 02:32 :: Views: 252,218 uploaded by Dans Fotr Kuha :: 3,474 likes :: 239 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<sillyslux_> oh!
<obrut> frajer je bas zakon :) ne volim kuharske emisije/vlogove, al njegovi su mi skroz dobri :) kratko i zabavno :)
<CrazyLemon> male pice... :D
